# Tool Bag Photo's



## elecapp79

Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?

The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:

WOW OVER 20,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!!


----------



## randomkiller

Shop them around. My wife got me one (the xl) for father's day and paid $100 for it. I haven't loaded it and taken it to work yet, I may in the near future.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I use this one by Husky - 



















I've had it about 3 years, and it seems to be holding up OK. However, I no longer see it on their web site, so it may be discontinued.


----------



## kawaikfx400

Mine, good for just carrying the neccesities, i have another bag for crap i dont always use.


----------



## Chicagoguy

I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


----------



## JohnJ0906

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


I like that bag. I might have to look into getting one myself.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Worth Every Penny, I get compliments on it quite often... The organization is the best part because you immediately know when something is missing at the end of the day when your packing up. Here is some info from the CLC website...

18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier​ 






















Product #1539







 54 Pockets inside and 4 pockets outside to organize tools and accessories.
Large center compartment to carry multiple power tools and accessories and separate outside two compartments.
Zippered side panels prevent spillage of tools when carrying or storing carrier. 
Vertical tool pockets keep them in sight for quick access.
18”L x 7”W x 14”H

The link is 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier


----------



## Greg

I carry the same bag as JohnJ but after looking at chicagoguy's bag I may have to go shopping.


----------



## Speedy Petey

You get what you pay for IMO.

I know you are asking about a bag, but I used to go through a belt/pouch every year or two. Then I got my Oxy Leather set.

I forget, but it's been at least five years so far, and I still love them.


----------



## JRent

Heres one of my bags, small, compact and tough...i like it.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

These type of bags or totes are slowly making inroads into the uk. I have had the compartmentised zip sided bag for about 2 years , it holds all my evreyday insulated stuff including space in the centre pocket for a 1000V socket set and Hacksaw. My lads are in competition with each other for 'bags'. One of them buys one, then another gets th same one a bit cheaper and so on:jester:. I am sick of buying tool bags / cases/ boxes / etc. I must have at least *20* of them!!


Slightly OT but....do you think any other trade discusses what they carry and what they carry it in!!:whistling2:


----------



## 76nemo

JRent said:


> Heres one of my bags, small, compact and tough...i like it.


Another nice little bag. Is that a torque driver in your front middle pocket far right?


----------



## daddymack

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


 
i got one of those as well. i like it better then then the veto because it has a large compartment in the middle. I can store just all the hand tools I'll need in this baby.

It's not something I want to lug around everywhere though. I got tons of these bags. I still have not really found a smaller one I like. I got this one









It's OK maybe a little too small. It's just a pouch but you can zip up the front to protect your tools. CLC has a small version of the big bag I got. I might invest in that some day.


----------



## 5volts

This is my setup for everyday, I am usually at a job for no more the 20 minutes at a time, unless its serious troubleshooting involving calling up the PLC, looking in the prints etc. I especially like the Klein tool Tote, It holds My crescent ratchet wrenches standard and metric sets, and my plastic "suck ass box" which is used for wire nuts, scews, sta-kons etc. The plant I work at is very large and I cover a large area with my crew, i have to be mobile. I have my other tools locked up in my tool cabinet in the electric shop, High Voltage tools, meggers, specialty meters etc....


----------



## BP_redbear

I have the Veto Pro Pac XL model. I like it for its organization, and its thick plastic bottom. My hacksaw fits in one of the sides, but it's kind of a pain. It doesn't have the center pocket like the CLC bag. 

You can really overload these bags, that's a good point because you can always leave things behind. Smaller bags get crowded too easy.

Definitely need the padded shoulder strap that comes with it.

Veto makes a LC model that not as long as the XL. 

I believe I paid $110 for my Veto XL 2 or 3 years ago. It weighs 9 lbs empty!

P.S. When I was shopping for mine, American Van had the lowest price. Much lower than direct from VETO.
www americanvan.com I believe. (They sell work-truck organizing supplies).

I believe the newer Vetos are Open Top versions. I like my zip-closed one


----------



## puma1277




----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


Wow, I had the same bag and loved it. It was stolen out of my truck back in the winter. I loved that bag, the center compartment was a huge thing.


----------



## randomkiller

daddymack said:


> i got one of those as well. i like it better then then the veto because it has a large compartment in the middle. I can store just all the hand tools I'll need in this baby.
> 
> It's not something I want to lug around everywhere though. I got tons of these bags. I still have not really found a smaller one I like. I got this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK maybe a little too small. It's just a pouch but you can zip up the front to protect your tools. CLC has a small version of the big bag I got. I might invest in that some day.


 
I use this for everyday use. I need to post a pic of mine, it's pretty packed.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Randomkiller, I think you were the reason I went to HD to look at this bag. You mentioned it in another thread which I think is what sparked my interest... 

To everyone wondering, make no mistake about it being a well built bag and the price being significantly less than the Veto bag does not reflect cheap quality. It may not be built AS WELL as the Veto bag, but it is built well enough to be tossed around and still hold up. And for the price of it, you can buy 3 of them for the price of one similiar sized XL bag.


----------



## BP_redbear

Chicagoguy: 

Are you referring to the CLC bag? or the one pictured above this response?

I like my Veto XL, but I believe that I would like the CLC bag evn better, with the center compartment. 

One question: What type of bottom does the CLC have? The Veto has a really good, thick plastic bottom, as you know.

And, did I read that HD carries them? (The CLC)


----------



## Kletis

BP_redbear said:


> Chicagoguy:
> 
> Are you referring to the CLC bag? or the one pictured above this response?
> 
> I like my Veto XL, but I believe that I would like the CLC bag evn better, with the center compartment.
> 
> One question: What type of bottom does the CLC have? The Veto has a really good, thick plastic bottom, as you know.
> 
> And, did I read that HD carries them? (The CLC)


 
I have the Veto Pro XL and I love it!! One of the guys here got one and now I think 4 of us have them here at the shop. You can tell whose bag it is by what kind of hammer is hanging off of the side :thumbsup:

I think it cost me about 120 bucks a year ago on Amazon.com. A couple of us got them at the same time so we saved on shipping. I love this tool bag and think it was worth every cent!! It is very heavy duty, yet professional looking and VERY EASILY ORGANIZED!! I can tell within seconds if I am missing any tools!! That is a very important thing for me!!!

It also keeps others from being able to see what is in your bag. That is an important selling feature to me!!

Kurtis


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> Randomkiller, I think you were the reason I went to HD to look at this bag. You mentioned it in another thread which I think is what sparked my interest...


 
That's very possible, I lovesd it when I had it. The center compartment is a huge plus.


----------



## gilbequick

I picked up a new bag from Sears but it was a bit small. Went to HD and picked up the CLC and it fits everything with a little cushion room. It seems well put together and is professional looking. I think this ones gonna be a keeper:icon_wink:


----------



## Chicagoguy

BP, yes I was referring to the CLC bag and yes I did get it from HD. It looks like Gilbequick is now enjoying his new bag.... Glad I was able to help!


----------



## headrec

JRent said:


> Heres one of my bags, small, compact and tough...i like it.


Same bag I have. I like it a lot!:thumbup:


----------



## elecapp79

That CLC bag looks nice and only 50 bucks. Right now im using one of the husky bags that look like the veto xxl. It fits my hacksaw and hammer easy. Thats why I like the bigger bag because I can fit everything. However, sometimes it is a pain to carry the big thing everywhere. But it does the trick for now.

Maybe in a few yeears I'll get a veto??? 

Do you think that its worth the cash though???


----------



## nap

> Do you think that its worth the cash though???


absolutely. I used to use one of the square bags/totes. Went through one about every 6-8 months. The side pockets would wear through and tools would start falling through.
I have the smallest closed bag that veto makes and it holds more tools than I really want to carry all the time but I put them in so they are with me.

Very durable. Thicker material than any other bag I have seen. Has a solid center piece that keeps it straight and upright very well. Zippers are quite stout as well.

Paid $120 including shipping and tax.

I actually wish they made an open top bag that was a bit smaller than their smallest bags. It would be a great bop around bag when I didn;t need the entire inventory and I do like an open top bag. I bought the zippered side bag because I was tired of getting caught in the rain and having wet tools to dry and oil.


----------



## cdnelectrician

I'm thinking of buying this small pouch http://www.bestbelt.com/product/tool-bags/5049-toolbag.html

that I can strap on with whatever tools I need, and grabbing that CLC bag. Some of the guys at work have it and love the bag! That way I don't have to go back to my truck for my meters and other small stuff I can't carry around in my pouch. Then I can just toss the small belt pouch in the center pocket of the bag. I just hope I can fit a pair of nines, ***** and a few 8" screwdrivers in that pouch!:thumbup:


----------



## BP_redbear

Here's my tool rig:

Note:
Sold in exchange for the similar-sided CLC bag with the open top center.
BP


----------



## jfwfmt

*communications tool bag*

This is a remaindered Bob Vila Craftsman bag found at big lots


----------



## JohnJ0906

Chicagoguy said:


> Worth Every Penny, I get compliments on it quite often... The organization is the best part because you immediately know when something is missing at the end of the day when your packing up. Here is some info from the CLC website...
> 
> 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product #1539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 Pockets inside and 4 pockets outside to organize tools and accessories.
> Large center compartment to carry multiple power tools and accessories and separate outside two compartments.
> Zippered side panels prevent spillage of tools when carrying or storing carrier.
> Vertical tool pockets keep them in sight for quick access.
> 18”L x 7”W x 14”H
> 
> The link is 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier





JohnJ0906 said:


> I like that bag. I might have to look into getting one myself.


And I did. Just put my tools into it yesterday, and I will see how it works in the field.
One thing that it is lacking is a thong or chain for electrical tape, but that is easily remedied.

I did notice that my old bag (pictured here) had a lot of the outside pockets wearing out at the bottoms.


----------



## randomkiller

JohnJ0906 said:


> And I did. Just put my tools into it yesterday, and I will see how it works in the field.
> One thing that it is lacking is a thong or chain for electrical tape, but that is easily remedied.
> 
> I did notice that my old bag (pictured here) had a lot of the outside pockets wearing out at the bottoms.


I think you'll like the new bag, only thing is it can be overloaded easily. I need to get a new one, just haven't had any free time.


----------



## frank

This is a Stanley canvas bag I use. Steel frame over covered with a canvas . Good value buy and better than a tool box for small repair jobs - especially if you have to carry it over long distances.













Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

frank said:


> This is a Stanley canvas bag I use. Steel frame over covered with a canvas . Good value buy and better than a tool box for small repair jobs - especially if you have to carry it over long distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


I looked at one of those and then saw that Screwfix had a smaller one on offer for £22 incl some tools [mainly cr4p but the level and #1 and #2 Philips are handy and easy to recognise as they are totally different handles to my normal stuff] ....and it came with a diddy ickle drill/driver, quite sweet really [Chinese origin]. But it was good enough to assemble the solid oak dining suite that the first Mrs Trimix-leccy bought at the weekend!! [ she actually went out to buy some fancy dress hallowe'en costumes for the kids at school.......we can't have witches or devils now FFS!! ]:no::no::no:


----------



## frank

Talking about PC as you were! Had a circular from the HR company office we do work for.

Any Muslim employee must not climb ladders, work at heights, use machinery, stand on scaffold etc because during Ramadan they get weak and dizzy. I always thought that if you were feeling weak and dizzy the best place to be was not at work earning a lazy days pay - but at home lying on the couch,

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

frank said:


> Talking about PC as you were! Had a circular from the HR company office we do work for.
> 
> Any Muslim employee must not climb ladders, work at heights, use machinery, stand on scaffold etc because during Ramadan they get weak and dizzy. I always thought that if you were feeling weak and dizzy the best place to be was not at work earning a lazy days pay - but at home UNPAID lying on the couch,
> 
> Frank


 
I just added a word that your grammer checker deleted:yes:

Totally agree though.


----------



## gilbequick

JohnJ0906 said:


> And I did. Just put my tools into it yesterday, and I will see how it works in the field.
> One thing that it is lacking is a thong or chain for electrical tape, but that is easily remedied.
> 
> I did notice that my old bag (pictured here) had a lot of the outside pockets wearing out at the bottoms.


John I got the same tool bag about a week ago. So far I'm loving it. Be careful, it's easy to slam it full of stuff and get it real heavy real quick. 

No tape thong, no problem. Take tape thong off of your old bag and rivet it to the new bag, works great, that's what I did.

This bag looks very professional and keeps me pretty organized. I like it.


----------



## JohnJ0906

gilbequick said:


> John I got the same tool bag about a week ago. So far I'm loving it. Be careful, it's easy to slam it full of stuff and get it real heavy real quick.


Did you see how much stuff I had in my old one? 

I don't think it is the particular _bag, _I can cram anything overfull.


----------



## jfwfmt

Maintenance bag (IDEAL TUFF TOTE)















Contents


----------



## JohnJ0906

Let me guess.... you ID all your tools with green tape.... :laughing:


----------



## Wireless

What is the tool between the stripper and the crimper?


----------



## handyman78

Wireless said:


> What is the tool between the stripper and the crimper?


If you mean the red handled tool-- thats a 4 point crimper used on bare copper caps (Buchanan caps) often seen connecting ground wires. It pinches in 4 directions.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Similar to a Bootlace ferule crimper?...indents 4 sides at once, press too hard and the crimp gets stuck in the tool?


----------



## handyman78

Trimix-leccy said:


> Similar to a Bootlace ferule crimper?...indents 4 sides at once, press too hard and the crimp gets stuck in the tool?


That's the one! :yes:


----------



## jfwfmt

Let me guess.... you ID all your tools with green tape....

YEP, if they are already green I use an industrial marker and put my initials on


----------



## paul d.

dont anybody tote their stuff in 5-gal. bucket no more?


----------



## 76nemo

paul d. said:


> dont anybody tote their stuff in 5-gal. bucket no more?


 
Yep, with a bucket buddy wrap. For $22, they're disposable:thumbsup:


----------



## paul d.

now THATS a tool bucket!!!


----------



## 76nemo

*Bucket buddy*

They designed it, not me:yes:

Create an account here:

http://shop.csepromo.com/Fluke/

Takes less than two minutes. After you're onboard, go to Jobsite Gear and you'll find the bucket wrap and many other goodies there.


----------



## paul d.

actually i just put all my stuff in plain old bucket with some single edge razor blades (really). helps keep out "nosy" fingers.


----------



## 76nemo

paul d. said:


> actually i just put all my stuff in plain old bucket with some single edge razor blades (really). helps keep out "nosy" fingers.


 
And to think some may call me spiteful?


----------



## JohnJ0906

paul d. said:


> dont anybody tote their stuff in 5-gal. bucket no more?


I used to, years ago. I found it was too easy for it to get top-heavy, and spill in the van. Also a PITA to find some things, even with a bucket-buddy. I prefer the tool bag/box.


----------



## gilbequick

There are guys at work who use the buckets, just with out the "bucket buddy". Everything just gets piled in there so when you need something you go digging. It works for them, I couldn't take it though, it'd drive me nuts. But hey, it's cheap and works.


----------



## aricsavage

I've been eyeing this Stanley one.. but the boss saw it yesterday so he might beat me to buying it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

aricsavage said:


> I've been eyeing this Stanley one.. but the boss saw it yesterday so he might beat me to buying it.


 
That looks like it would be less stable and more top heavy than a regular aerial bucket.


----------



## JohnJ0906

JohnJ0906 said:


> And I did. Just put my tools into it yesterday, and I will see how it works in the field.
> One thing that it is lacking is a thong or chain for electrical tape, but that is easily remedied.
> 
> I did notice that my old bag (pictured here) had a lot of the outside pockets wearing out at the bottoms.


Ok, after using the new bag for a week, I have to say that I like it better - a lot better than my old bag. :thumbsup:
Pluses - 1) almost everything is inside a compartment, nice when it is raining, like yesterday. My old one had everything exposed.
2) Much easier to find what I am looking for, and get it out without digging. Also easier to see if something is not replaced.
3) Looks "cleaner" - mostly from having most things inside compartments.

Cons - 1) Not as compact. It takes up twice as much room in the truck as my old one.
2) No tape thong - easily remedied though.

Pics - http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0708.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0709.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0710.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0711.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0712.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0713.jpg


----------



## aricsavage

MechanicalDVR said:


> That looks like it would be less stable and more top heavy than a regular aerial bucket.


looks like it, but it's actually about as wide as is tall and has a nice plastic bottom.. I don't know, I'm just waiting for my husky bag to die. I'm sick of it.


----------



## mattsilkwood




----------



## captkirk

p_logix said:


> This is my setup for everyday, I am usually at a job for no more the 20 minutes at a time, unless its serious troubleshooting involving calling up the PLC, looking in the prints etc. I especially like the Klein tool Tote, It holds My crescent ratchet wrenches standard and metric sets, and my plastic "suck ass box" which is used for wire nuts, scews, sta-kons etc. The plant I work at is very large and I cover a large area with my crew, i have to be mobile. I have my other tools locked up in my tool cabinet in the electric shop, High Voltage tools, meggers, specialty meters etc....


I once worked at a chemical plant that involved alot of walking. This would have greatly increased my productivity. Nice wheels man I would have loved that...


----------



## captkirk

I guess im one of the few guys that still like to wear a tool belt? Ive had the same Klein nylon belt and pouch for the past 6 years. Im lost without it. Just before I head to a specific task I tool up in my truck grabbing what i will need and off i go. I carry the basic set up and add and subtract to it based on what work I am about to do. Tool bags are cool but you spend to much time bending over grabbing tools and sticking them in every pocket. not for me but what ever floats your boat


----------



## BP_redbear

*Occidental belt here, tool pouch 1-side, utility other side*

I wear a tool belt, just keep the majority of my tools in the tool bag. What I need at the moment, or for the day goes in the pouches, what's definitely NOT needed goes in the bag.

You can't mean that you keep ALL your tools on your tool belt, or that ALL the tools you will ever need can fit in the tool pouches on your belt. Where do you keep the rest of them Cap'n?

I keep by bag close by, just not right next to me. Saves me from running to the truck, which my contractor may frown on, (apprentice running to his truck to get something.)

I hear ya, Cap'n., some guys with ONLY a bag or only a tool box can only keep 3 or 4 tools in their pockets and keep getting down from the ladder to get something, or bending over (at the floor) to get this, then a minute later to get that, etc.


----------



## captkirk

BP_redbear said:


> I wear a tool belt, just keep the majority of my tools in the tool bag. What I need at the moment, or for the day goes in the pouches, what's definitely NOT needed goes in the bag.
> 
> You can't mean that you keep ALL your tools on your tool belt, or that ALL the tools you will ever need can fit in the tool pouches on your belt. Where do you keep the rest of them Cap'n?
> 
> I keep by bag close by, just not right next to me. Saves me from running to the truck, which my contractor may frown on, (apprentice running to his truck to get something.)
> 
> I hear ya, Cap'n., some guys with ONLY a bag or only a tool box can only keep 3 or 4 tools in their pockets and keep getting down from the ladder to get something, or bending over (at the floor) to get this, then a minute later to get that, etc.


no I dont mean that i carry all my tools thats not possible but I usually have a good idea of what I will need at the time. Like If im working on a rough commercial or resi and I have a newbie with me that has his tool belt on with 30 tools in it ill go over to him and remove some of the superfolous tools like if your on a resi rough you dont need to carry your channel locks or roto splits you basically need a hammer, *****. stripers, tape measure, marker, screw driver, and you pretty much good to go. on a commercial rough some of the tools will change a bit. Ill keep my tool box with more tools close by or on the same floor somewhere if I am going to be doing a lot of different things and its a long walk back to the van.


----------



## BP_redbear

That seems like a good way to work to me. Pretty much what I do with my tool belt and tool bag combo setup. Just bustin' on ya a bit *captkirk.*

I do see more guys NOT wearing tool belts than I see wearing them. I really dislike putting tools in my pockets, I would rather have the belt on, even if it has only 3 or 4 tools in it. The weight just seems distributed more evenly across my hips or waist, than if the tools were in my back pockets (even though I wear a pants belt). (I also dislike my pants sagging down, like the 4th year apprentice on our crew). I don't know if he knows how UNPROFESSONAL he looks, however he thinks I am an idiot because I wear a tool belt. He probably (or apparently) doesn't care how he looks. Can't shut his mouth either, yapping ALL DAY long. Extremely annoying.

Anyway, if my left-hand fastener/utility pouch is pretty empty, I like to even the weight out on both sides.

Thinking of converting one of my Occidental Leather tool pouches from a belt-mount to a shoulder strap-type bag. It's a bit bigger than Oxy's standard leather electrician's pouch, nice for extra stuff, but TOO big to have on hip all day, hits doorways and stuff...it's the Occidental Pro Commercial Cordura/Leather pouch.


----------



## Frasbee

I have a pouch as well as a tote.

I bought the tote first but when I started working with this electrician he told me he wanted me to have a pouch so I'd always have everything I needed, on me.

So I bought that too.

I'll try to get pics up soon.


----------



## daddymack

I bought this bag for 20 bucks at sears a few years back. It was a clearence or discontinued. For the money it was a sweet deal.











It holds quite a bit and the inside compartments can be adjusted to suit your needs. It came with one of those pouches that we all have for drill bits or nut driver. The pouch is clear so you can see whats in it and attaches to bag. The bag also has a removeable fanny pack as you can see in the picture. Would have been better as small tool pouch or something but I use it to store wire nuts etc. Sturdy construction with plenty of pockets. My only gripe is that I would prefer a zipper or a way to enclose your tools. Barely too small to hold a hacksaw but has clips on the outside that works nicely.

I was gonna post my bag but I have been putting it off for months and this much easier. Mine looks brand new. I use it for home projects. Picture really don't do it justice.


----------



## frank

That's how a home project tool bag should look. UNUSED.

Frank


----------



## BP_redbear

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


1. Does someone know the CLC model number of this bag? I am looking on the CLC website and they have a lot of bags with center compartments.

2. And, does this bag stand upright well, on its own, or is it 'floppy' and folds over? (In comparison to the Veto, which has the solid center panel).

Seriously considering getting this CLC bag, main advantage over the Veto bag is the center compartment. 

3. And, any comments or experience on the bottom of this CLC? The Vetos main plus is the thick plastic bottom. I don't want a bag that will allow moisture to penetrate from the bottom, stay wet for a while, allowing my tools to rust. My (our) tools are too expensive/valuable to allow them to rust. I'd rather not have to empty it out after a rainy day, or after setting it down on wet ground, dry and oil my tools like a good marine would (one reason why I admire marines...that's what I do after a day of hunting in wet conditions or a day at the range). And then have the bottom of the bag still be wet.

Seems like the bottom would wear out very quickly, on construction sites, sliding it around (ie. concrete, dirt, mud) if it is just cordura nylon material alone. I really don't baby my equipment, but I do take good care of my stuff.

4. Is the bag material water-resistant? The Veto also has vinyl-backed cordura outside panels. Pretty water-resistant, although the zippers are not completely waterproof.

Looks like I just need to go to The Depot and inspect one for myself, because that's probably where I would purchase one.


----------



## BP_redbear

*Ah, found it...*

#1539
http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539

Still would appreciate comments/answers to my above questions.

I will re-read all the comments in this thread about it. Forgive me if the answers have already been stated.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BP_redbear said:


> #1539
> http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1539
> 
> Still would appreciate comments/answers to my above questions.
> 
> I will re-read all the comments in this thread about it. Forgive me if the answers have already been stated.


 
I had one for a while, got it as a gift. The bottom didnt wear out easy on concrete floors. I just carry to many larger tools to fit it well the same goes for the veto bag. 
To me they are more for service work than install. I am more a bucket and pouch guy. I have a couple of the open top Klein oval carriers and a big pouch. Of the veto and the clc the clc is a better value. Random had the clc bag set up nice, meters and all in the middle. He has the veto xl since fathers day but I havent seen it at work yet.


----------



## BP_redbear

I remember random saying he had the CLC 'til someone else thought he needed to be rid of it. And, that he got a Veto XL for a gift, but hadn't used it...and that he was going to get another CLC like the a-fore-mentioned model.

Too bad that he has to do that just because the Veto XL has no center pocket, but I understand, because my Fluke 336 Clamp Meter with holster just fits in the Veto, but takes up the spaces in front of a column of pockets. 

I am just not sure if you lose pocket space in the CLC with having the center compartment. However, to be able to put my hacksaw, meter, gloves, Klein zipper bags inside the CLC may just be enough for be to buy one.

Maybe I can switch between the CLC 1539 and the Veto XL every other week, until I find a favorite. What the Hell, I already have the XL, the CLC is only $50.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BP_redbear said:


> I remember random saying he had the CLC 'til someone else thought he needed to be rid of it. And, that he got a Veto XL for a gift, but hadn't used it...and that he was going to get another CLC like the a-fore-mentioned model.
> 
> Too bad that he has to do that just because the Veto XL has no center pocket, but I understand, because my Fluke 336 Clamp Meter with holster just fits in the Veto, but takes up the spaces in front of a column of pockets.
> 
> I am just not sure if you lose pocket space in the CLC with having the center compartment. However, to be able to put my hacksaw, meter, gloves, Klein zipper bags inside the CLC may just be enough for be to buy one.
> 
> Maybe I can switch between the CLC 1539 and the Veto XL every other week, until I find a favorite. What the Hell, I already have the XL, the CLC is only $50.


His wife gave us both the Clc bag last Christmas. There is room for a hacksaw and the other stuff in the center without losing pocket room for sure. I like the looks of the veto but its heavy empty and cant really hold things like a saw or large meter. For the stuff Random carries the Clc is great. I do the actual equipment installs, so I have pipe wrenches, large adjustables, mauls, bars, and that type of stuff I need to carry. For the price of the Clc you cant go wrong.


----------



## 76nemo

MechanicalDVR said:


> His wife gave us both the Clc bag last Christmas. There is room for a hacksaw and the other stuff in the center without losing pocket room for sure. I like the looks of the veto but its heavy empty and cant really hold things like a saw or large meter. For the stuff Random carries the Clc is great. I do the actual equipment installs, so I have pipe wrenches, large adjustables, mauls, bars, and that type of stuff I need to carry. For the price of the Clc you cant go wrong.


NOTHING like having good friends:thumbsup:


----------



## heyhi

Chicagoguy said:


> Worth Every Penny, I get compliments on it quite often... The organization is the best part because you immediately know when something is missing at the end of the day when your packing up. Here is some info from the CLC website...
> 
> 
> 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product #1539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 Pockets inside and 4 pockets outside to organize tools and accessories.
> Large center compartment to carry multiple power tools and accessories and separate outside two compartments.
> Zippered side panels prevent spillage of tools when carrying or storing carrier.
> Vertical tool pockets keep them in sight for quick access.
> 18”L x 7”W x 14”H
> 
> The link is 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier


I have the same bag and i love it.I can carry it with no problem and my tools are never missing or scattered. The best investment Ive made since 
i got my ratchet wrench set


----------



## shack

I've been debating the purchase of an Ideal tote like yours and an open top LC. Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Woober

Kirk,

You make a good point. The foreman on my crew would not for a second, tolerate any of us working just out of a tool bag. He pretty much made that clear within the first week of working, and I have to agree with him.

While working, you should have your basic compliment of stuff right at your sides. The only time I dump my tool bags is when I am working in tight spots, or on a lift. In that case, I have it very close by, with a couple things in my pockets.

Granted, you cannot carry every tool in your belt, so as was mentioned, you add or subtract stuff, depending on the task at hand.

I have to admit though, none of the older Journeymen I work with, carry tool belts. They carry a couple things in their pockets, and have their toolboxes nearby.

Scott


----------



## william1978

76nemo said:


> Another nice little bag. Is that a torque driver in your front middle pocket far right?


 I got the same one and I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john

The bigger the bag the more junk you carry, I like being light weight.


----------



## JohnJ0906

brian john said:


> The bigger the bag the more junk you carry.....


That's a law of nature, I think.


----------



## gilbequick

OK I've got the CLC bag pictured above, but it's a little too big for me. I feel like I'm carrying a suitcase!

I've got to have something that I can close the top on, so I'm looking at the Veto bags.

How do the Veto bags compare in size? I've read the dimensions for both bags off of the websites but when you fill them with stuff they're not the same. 

Does anyone have pictures of their VETO LC or XL bag and some measurements of it when it's slammed full? Can you get a tool belt and Klein pouch and nail apron in one side of it? I don't mind the cost so much to buy it, but it's a lot to buy and not like it. It'd be nice if a store around here carried the Veto line so I could actually see the thing.

Are the pockets set up the same on both sides of the bag? Also there's a zipper on the inside top, is this a deep zippered pocket?


----------



## paul d.

hey gil, i think i got EXACTLY what you need. its appx. 11"x 13" round high -impact plastic / wire loop comfort grip handle tool caddy!!!! i got lots of em!!!! i'll make you a great deal!!!! $100 +s&h!! you cant beat that!!!! let me know how many you want. ( ask about the "2for 1" special) paul


----------



## gilbequick

Man oh man what a deal! Impact plastic!! Only if it comes with free shipping though.


----------



## daddymack

Woober said:


> Kirk,
> 
> You make a good point. The foreman on my crew would not for a second, tolerate any of us working just out of a tool bag. He pretty much made that clear within the first week of working, and I have to agree with him.
> 
> While working, you should have your basic compliment of stuff right at your sides. The only time I dump my tool bags is when I am working in tight spots, or on a lift. In that case, I have it very close by, with a couple things in my pockets.
> 
> Granted, you cannot carry every tool in your belt, so as was mentioned, you add or subtract stuff, depending on the task at hand.
> 
> I have to admit though, none of the older Journeymen I work with, carry tool belts. They carry a couple things in their pockets, and have their toolboxes nearby.
> 
> Scott


We usually have a rolling material/tool cart with us. So you can put your tool bag on it and roll along.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

paul d. said:


> hey gil, i think i got EXACTLY what you need. its appx. 11"x 13" round high -impact plastic / wire loop comfort grip handle tool caddy!!!! i got lots of em!!!! i'll make you a great deal!!!! $100 +s&h!! you cant beat that!!!! let me know how many you want. ( ask about the "2for 1" special) paul


Ours have the 'circumferential top edge wall deviation' which allows larger tools to be rested 'within the depression' so they do not roll about when carrying sorry for spouting on about it :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear

gilbequick said:


> OK I've got the CLC bag pictured above, but it's a little too big for me. I feel like I'm carrying a suitcase!
> 
> I've got to have something that I can close the top on, so I'm looking at the Veto bags.
> 
> How do the Veto bags compare in size? I've read the dimensions for both bags off of the websites but when you fill them with stuff they're not the same.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of their VETO LC or XL bag and some measurements of it when it's slammed full? Can you get a tool belt and Klein pouch and nail apron in one side of it? I don't mind the cost so much to buy it, but it's a lot to buy and not like it. It'd be nice if a store around here carried the Veto line so I could actually see the thing.
> 
> Are the pockets set up the same on both sides of the bag? Also there's a zipper on the inside top, is this a deep zippered pocket?


If the CLC is too big, the Veto XL is pretty much the same size, look into the Veto LC, the smaller version of the XL. They all look like suitcases, and the guys at work ask me if I am moving in. *%@# 'em.
Pics of my Veto XL are further up this thread, I believe.

As much as I liked the Veto Pro Pac, I recently purchased the aforementioned CLC bag. My tool belt and pouches *would not* fit inside the Veto. However, after work on Friday, I put my Occidental tool belt and pouches right inside the CLC open top. Not quite able to zip it closed, but good enough to carry it with the shoulder strap to the gang box to lock up.
Putting large items in the Veto XL sides is really not practical, it covers the tools in the pockets, and would be nearly impossible to zip closed. I was keeping a hacksaw in the Veto, and it was in the way of the tools when I wanted to get one. I had to move the hacksaw. no prob with the CLC, just drop it right in the center.

I used the XL Veto for 2 or 3 years, and it worked great for plant maintenance (as the shop with my tool roll-away and tool chest were not too far away).

The differences I notice between the two bags are:
The Veto seems a bit more heavy duty. Material is thicker. Veto is more stable.
The CLC seems to want to tip slightly to one side or the other.
Pockets: Veto are better, CLC are a little floppy - what I mean is that when I put a tool like a tin snips in an inside pocket, the tool wants to tip forward a bit more than in the Veto pockets. Not a MAJOR issue.
The 'pencil/pen/marker/punch/precision screwdriver' pockets sewn on the front of the inside pockets are too short on the CLC, like only 1in. high, which doesn't grab very much of the blade of any of the mentioned slim tools. Veto are deeper. Minor issue.

The bottom of the Veto is hands down the best, hard plastic 4mm thick, and wraps up about 1.5in. up the sides all the way around. The CLC only has 5 'skid pads' on the bottom.
They both have shoulder straps. I am using the Veto strap on the CLC bag, heavier, bigger pad, more comfortable. On the Veto, the strap hooks to monster D-rings that are sewn in to 2in. nylon strap that goes all the way down the sides. The CLC has skinnier strapping that only goes a couple of inches down the bag material, wirh smaller rings. This is the difference that concerns me the most.

The main drawback to the Veto XL, and the reason I bought and am currently using the CLC bag, is Veto XL does not have the center compartment. HUGE difference to be able to put my hacksaw, files, Fluke 336 meter, Ratcheting cable cutters inside. You could even put a cordless drill in there to tote around if you had to. As stated before, Tool belt with bags will fit in the open mouth center of the CLC.

The zippers on the Veto are heavier-duty, as is most of the material and hardware.
I would give materials and craftsmanship to the Veto XL, but Utility and Practical useage go to the CLC.

Both bags are easy to overload with too much stuff. I had the CLC weighing 50 lbs, so I took 15 lbs out of it. The JWs tell me I have too many tools even though their tool boxes weigh more than my bag(s). The Veto XL EMPTY weighs 9lb.


----------



## gilbequick

Thanks for the comparison, that's what I was wanting to know. I'd still like to see one in person.

So you wanna sell your XL ?


----------



## paul d.

ok gil . i'll throw in the s & h.


----------



## BP_redbear

Gil,

Yes, the veto XL has pockets identical on both sides. And the zippered pocket on the back inside panel are shallow, not deep, which worked out good for me to put a small driver bit set and a couple of nutdrivers inside.

Pockets on the outside of the Vetos panels are quite functional, too. The side panels have snaps on them, you can roll the side down after unzipping, and snap it in place, either halfway, or fully down. Pretty nice bag.

If Veto makes a bag that opens up in the center, and zips closed like the CLC, they will have a great thing, IMO.

Any more questions about the veto, just ask. I can post some pics of it empty or any tools in it.
I will sell my Veto XL bag. (Bag has been sold).


----------



## 76nemo

Us tool bag guys may carry too much equipment, but when we're three floors down, or 15 floors up, I guess you'll happily run to the truck,....right????? I'll gladly carry too much whatever anyday:thumbsup:


----------



## JRent

come on guys what happen to "tool bag photos"


----------



## fungku

Hi guys!

I have what looks like the CLC bag. Except mine is Kunys brand. It's tough and is set up just the way I like it. I was on a quest for the perfect bag earlier this year and I settled on this one.


----------



## gilbequick

No picture yet, but maybe some of you guys would love this: http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=21382


----------



## zeros

gilbequick said:


> OK I've got the CLC bag pictured above, but it's a little too big for me. I feel like I'm carrying a suitcase!


Hey Gil, have you looked at the CLC 1537? It's a smaller version of the 1539. You can see it here:

http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1537

I know it's my first post. I'm just trying to be helpful.


----------



## gilbequick

zeros said:


> Hey Gil, have you looked at the CLC 1537? It's a smaller version of the 1539. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.goclc.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1537
> 
> I know it's my first post. I'm just trying to be helpful.


First post or not, you're not being helpful so go post somewhere else. Haha just kidding. That smaller CLC looks nice, thanks for the suggestion.

Actually to my surprise for my birthday my wife picked up the Veto Xl bag. It's not much smaller than the CLC but it's way more organized. The no center compartment is a loss but that also keeps me from carrying around a bunch of stuff I shouldn't have with me anyway. I can fit just about everything I need in one side of the Veto where as I'd fill up both sides of the CLC. So with the mostly empty side of the Veto I can fit my tool belt, tool pouch and nail apron, so everything I need still fits even with no center compartment. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

anyone tried the greenlee bags?

bag

they look a bit bulky, but i could fit everything in it. i have an awp bag now but its falling apart. they are going for 35 - 40 bucks which seems pretty good. greenlee's stuff is usually pretty clever but i havent had any experience with them so i am curious about durability.


----------



## TheIrishSparky

digthisbigcrux said:


> anyone tried the greenlee bags?
> 
> bag
> 
> they look a bit bulky, but i could fit everything in it. i have an awp bag now but its falling apart. they are going for 35 - 40 bucks which seems pretty good. greenlee's stuff is usually pretty clever but i havent had any experience with them so i am curious about durability.


Its just a plain old bag nothing special. I got it when i bought a greenlee tool set worst mistake I ever made. The screwdriver blades bent and the handles for the pliers fell off


----------



## azsly1

i have a pelican carry on box filled with klein bags and a cart to push it around with. the pelican has wheels and a handle but i can put power tools, extension cords, welding ****, parts, boxes on the cart as well. pics to come.


----------



## electricalperson

heres my bag. this is what i bring into service calls. has everything i normally need to get started at least. i keep a bag of no so frequently used tools in the truck


----------



## electricalperson

i guess no one likes my tools bag!:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

electricalperson said:


> i guess no one likes my tools bag!:laughing:


You use tape on your tools to identify them too huh? I use a special tape that not just anyone can get. It doesnt really prevent or deter theft, but makes my tools easily identifiable. its a green and yellow striped tape. 

I dont worry about theft because -usually- its only my apprentice and I on a job.

I guess I could through a pic up or to... Let me see what I can find. 


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

Heres a pic... Taken this evening. It was nice to get all the 'stuff' out of the bottom of the bucket!











~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

Heres the rest:

My everyday bucket as most people see it:









My second bucket that I dont use much, but there when I need it:









My expensive meters, the megger gets the most use:









I might use the 87v more, now that I have the "stray voltage adapter"


Ill probably get a pic of my cordless tool bucket in a day or 2.

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906

TOOL_5150 said:


> ~Matt


Top of the picture, to the right of your level and above the hex keys - what is that? (The chrome and black cylinder)


----------



## Wireless

JohnJ0906 said:


> Top of the picture, to the right of your level and above the hex keys - what is that? (The chrome and black cylinder)


LED Flashlight?


----------



## electricalperson

TOOL_5150 said:


> Heres a pic... Taken this evening. It was nice to get all the 'stuff' out of the bottom of the bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


whats that tool next to the yellow jman channel locks on the right?


----------



## electricalperson

TOOL_5150 said:


> Heres the rest:
> 
> My everyday bucket as most people see it:
> 
> 
> My second bucket that I dont use much, but there when I need it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My expensive meters, the megger gets the most use:
> 
> 
> I might use the 87v more, now that I have the "stray voltage adapter"
> 
> 
> Ill probably get a pic of my cordless tool bucket in a day or 2.
> 
> ~Matt


whats the bottle opener for in pic 2? beer thirty?


----------



## gilbequick

electricalperson said:


> whats that tool next to the yellow jman channel locks on the right?


Locknut tool.


----------



## electricalperson

gilbequick said:


> Locknut tool.


i never had the need to buy one of those. maybe ill find a need to get one. i love getting new tools i get excited about using them the next day after i buy them.


----------



## electricalperson

his tools all look brand new he must have a pretty good helper


----------



## JRent

wow nice tool set!


----------



## JRent

makes me want to organize my tools, theyre a mess right now


----------



## TOOL_5150

JohnJ0906 said:


> Top of the picture, to the right of your level and above the hex keys - what is that? (The chrome and black cylinder)


Very bright LED flashlight

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

electricalperson said:


> whats that tool next to the yellow jman channel locks on the right?


Locknut plier - made by channel lock. Sometimes it works well.. sometimes not.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

electricalperson said:


> whats the bottle opener for in pic 2? beer thirty?


hehe I just tossed that in there. I got it free with some other tools I ordered. Beer thirty is always a good time though!

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

electricalperson said:


> his tools all look brand new he must have a pretty good helper


heh. Not quite. But I am an awesome foreman. :thumbsup: I like new tools. I usually buy new ones before the old ones are worn out. 

~Matt


----------



## azsly1

foreman, you toss all your helper/apprentice tools when you became a foreman? cause those things look bran-SPANKIN-new!

i'm a 2nd year guy and my tools look like they're 10 years old for christ's sake.


----------



## 76nemo

If your tools look ten years old maybe you don't take pride in them one, or two, they aren't yours and someone else bought them. It's obvious Matt takes care of his tools and he keeps them looking like new. Is that not manly enough for you???? Should they be all worn out with a few blood stains? 

I wish I had someone to work with me that took the care of my tools as he does his. That is precisely why I let NO ONE, ANYONE, borrow, or use mine. My test equipment looks the same. Darn shame someone would take care and pride in what they own,....ehhh?????????


----------



## TOOL_5150

76nemo said:


> If your tools look ten years old maybe you don't take pride in them one, or two, they aren't yours and someone else bought them. It's obvious Matt takes care of his tools and he keeps them looking like new. Is that not manly enough for you???? Should they be all worn out with a few blood stains?
> 
> I wish I had someone to work with me that took the care of my tools as he does his. That is precisely why I let NO ONE, ANYONE, borrow, or use mine. My test equipment looks the same. Darn shame someone would take care and pride in what they own,....ehhh?????????


Yep. I have the same pride in my work as well. 

Nothing like a new guy coming in with "something to prove" 

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

azsly1 said:


> foreman, you toss all your helper/apprentice tools when you became a foreman? cause those things look bran-SPANKIN-new!


Most of my tools, including my cordless set went to my apprentice. I dont use old tools.




azsly1 said:


> i'm a 2nd year guy and my tools look like they're 10 years old for christ's sake.


Thats too bad. Maybe you should take a little better care of them. What good are you to the company without tools? 


~Matt


----------



## 76nemo

You guys have posted many of your favorite tools. Some don't look used all that much. Well, that's what some MAY assume.










Maybe my favorites don't look like they get used all that much, and so you may assume, but let me tell you something, you got another thing comin':tt2:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Ahhh yeah that reminds me... I got a frige full of my favorite, and I am off tomarrow! :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## 76nemo

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ahhh yeah that reminds me... I got a frige full of my favorite, and I am off tomarrow! :thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


 
Four 10's I presume????


----------



## 76nemo

*Too new for you?*











Old and not a very good pic. Frontline mechanic pouch. I carry a tool bucket, and a TE bag. I am not spreading it all out. I am off to bed soon and off to camp tomorrow for three days. I'll remember all of you as I watch it snow in front of a warm wood stove, and a big cooler full of cold ones:thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson

a tool box full of pabst blue ribbon sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## gilbequick

PBR HAHAHA do you drink that while you operate the ferris wheel or the zipper?


----------



## electricalperson

gilbequick said:


> PBR HAHAHA do you drink that while you operate the ferris wheel or the zipper?


i like the beer even if its cheap. my favorite is guiness but ill never turn down an ice cold PBR. PBR is probably my second favorite i just like it


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> PBR HAHAHA do you drink that while you operate the ferris wheel or the zipper?


When I was a kid and hung out with my older brothers in the garage working on their hot rods on weekends they used to go to the liquor store and get Pabst on tap in a cardboard take home container. Man did that taste good on those long hot summer days. I later developed a taste for Jim Beam and Jack Daniels, never to have beer again, unless the occasional Guiness (on tap) counts.


----------



## gilbequick

Man I'm just screwing with you, it's the stereotypical white trash beer so it was an easy shot. For myself I'm not much of a beer drinker I never developed a taste for it. I like the girly fruity drinks....so I've heard all of the girl jokes.


----------



## dowmace

gilbequick said:


> Man I'm just screwing with you, it's the stereotypical white trash beer so it was an easy shot. For myself I'm not much of a beer drinker I never developed a taste for it. I like the girly fruity drinks....so I've heard all of the girl jokes.


Some of that crap is good though, I drink Smirnoff Green Apple, and Mikes Hard Lemonade all the time. But of course for every one of those i have to drink 3 Coors to keep my man status:laughing:


----------



## nolabama

downmace - doesnt ok have that near beer anyway


----------



## azsly1

TOOL_5150 said:


> Most of my tools, including my cordless set went to my apprentice. I dont use old tools.


*guess i dont get paid enough to use new tools, my old beat up tools still kick the **** out of new stuff.


[/quote]
Thats too bad. Maybe you should take a little better care of them. What good are you to the company without tools? [/quote]


*i think i'm a good asset to the company, they send me on big jobs to get alot of things done, so i'm sure my position is secure. what good are YOU to a company if your tools arent getting used. 

i dont know about you, but sometimes push comes to shove, and a job has to get done, and your tools might suffer in the process. 1st comes safety, 2nd pride, 3rd comes customer satisfaction.


----------



## Dennis

[/quote]

*i think i'm a good asset to the company, they send me on big jobs to get alot of things done, so i'm sure my position is secure. what good are YOU to a company if your tools arent getting used. 

i dont know about you, but sometimes push comes to shove, and a job has to get done, and your tools might suffer in the process. 1st comes safety, 2nd pride, 3rd comes customer satisfaction.[/quote]

Dude youre only second year and you talk like you know it all LOL. You can still used your tool 24/7 and take care of them and without abusing them. As for safety?? you talk about safety?? I rather use a well taken care tool taher than your talk about abuse tools. And last thing but not least, There's NO such thing as JOB SECURITY.

Grow up mr. know it all.


----------



## TOOL_5150

azsly1 said:


> *guess i dont get paid enough to use new tools, my old beat up tools still kick the **** out of new stuff.
> 
> Thats too bad. Maybe you should take a little better care of them. What good are you to the company without tools?
> 
> *i think i'm a good asset to the company, they send me on big jobs to get alot of things done, so i'm sure my position is secure. what good are YOU to a company if your tools arent getting used.
> 
> i dont know about you, but sometimes push comes to shove, and a job has to get done, and your tools might suffer in the process. 1st comes safety, 2nd pride, 3rd comes customer satisfaction.


You sure are defensive. Maybe you should settle down and get back to your homework. I have to go make sure my tools are not suffering.

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson

azsly1 said:


> *guess i dont get paid enough to use new tools, my old beat up tools still kick the **** out of new stuff.


Thats too bad. Maybe you should take a little better care of them. What good are you to the company without tools? [/quote]


*i think i'm a good asset to the company, they send me on big jobs to get alot of things done, so i'm sure my position is secure. what good are YOU to a company if your tools arent getting used. 

i dont know about you, but sometimes push comes to shove, and a job has to get done, and your tools might suffer in the process. 1st comes safety, 2nd pride, 3rd comes customer satisfaction.[/quote]

so what would have to happen for your tools to be abused? theres nothing in my experience happened that required me to abuse a tool. you have a lot to learn about this industry. i dont know why you think you have to proove yourself to us your a second year apprentice. get your masters license too proove yourself


----------



## electricalperson

TOOL_5150 said:


> You sure are defensive. Maybe you should settle down and get back to your homework. I have to go make sure my tools are not suffering.
> 
> ~Matt


its always good to take care of your tools. only tool i dont really take care of and use properly is my beater screwdriver. i cant even turn screws with it anymore just to pound KO's and locknuts and little chiseling


----------



## randomkiller

electricalperson said:


> its always good to take care of your tools. only tool i dont really take care of and use properly is my beater screwdriver. i cant even turn screws with it anymore just to pound KO's and locknuts and little chiseling


 
I agree, without your tools you need to go home, your no good to anyone tooless. As for the beater, when push comes to shove and a trip to the truck is out of the question, I have used the beater as a crowbar, drift pin, wedge, wood chisel, cold chisel, sheetmetal ripper, and several other items.


----------



## 76nemo

electricalperson said:


> a tool box full of pabst blue ribbon sounds like a good time to me.


 
I knew there was I something about Chris I really liked besides his work ethic. Man, my Pop drank Pabst since I was knee high to a grasshopper. I just picked up a twelver of it this morning. Ever sinced he passed, I pick it up time to time in spirit of the old man. It's not always bought because it's cheaper gilbe, Dad did well for himself, and could of bought any beer he wanted. He loved his PBR though. In the door after work, right to the fridge, he earned his PBR for the day. There is a favorite restautant here that I go to, they have PBR in a bottle. 12 suicide wings and three PBR's, (and a Zantac), that's a good meal for me:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Every electrician I know has at least 1 beater screwdriver.

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason

TOOL_5150 said:


> Every electrician I know has at least 1 beater screwdriver.
> 
> ~Matt


A beeater is a must have but it also depends on what you beat on it can also be your helper!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150

Stan Mason said:


> A beeater is a must have but it also depends on what you beat on it can also be your helper!!!


I try not to beat on my helper :jester:

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason

TOOL_5150 said:


> I try not to beat on my helper :jester:
> 
> ~Matt


Sometimes i bet you think about it i sometime think no one can be that stupid, but they prove me wrong every time the helpers i get sometimes i wonder if they hand and brains work toghter?


----------



## TOOL_5150

Well, My last helper did deserve some beating. He probably took a few years off my life. Its good he didnt last long.

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason

TOOL_5150 said:


> Well, My last helper did deserve some beating. He probably took a few years off my life. Its good he didnt last long.
> 
> ~Matt


most of them last about a week and then i leave them at the shop I had one get in my truck and said is it 3oclock yet so i left him at the shop


----------



## TOOL_5150

Stan Mason said:


> most of them last about a week and then i leave them at the shop I had one get in my truck and said is it 3oclock yet so i left him at the shop


My last one lasted exactly a week :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason

TOOL_5150 said:


> My last one lasted exactly a week :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


yea no one wants to work anymore there is a shortage in the trade you can't find any one under 25 to do manual labour


----------



## electricalperson

the helper i have now is green as kermit the frog. it seems that the only helpers i get never have any experience or never went to trade school. i need to teach them how to use a screwdriver basically.

i dont mind teaching and having green helpers at all. the only helpers that bother me are the know it alls that never listen and think they know more than a licensed electrician. usually they have about 2 - 4 years experience. sometimes you get the guy whos been a helper for 10 years


----------



## electricalperson

Stan Mason said:


> yea no one wants to work anymore there is a shortage in the trade you can't find any one under 25 to do manual labour


hey im 24 i dont mind digging trenches for electric things. most young guys dont know how to work shovels anyway. but i do agree that there is a shortage of young people who actually want to work hard. usually its pretty easy to find out who wants to work. tell the guys to dig trenches and whoever doesnt quit within the next few days are keepers :thumbsup:

one of the worst helper i ever had was about 18 years old just graduated trade school. he spent most of the day sending text messages and would go to the outhouse at least 3 times a day for a half hour each time. plus he would take forever doing the simpliest of tasks. one day we were working on a fairly large commercial job, it was toward the end of the day so we all were working hard except him. he was sitting on the stairs not doing anything and his excuse was no one told him what to do. there was pieces of pipe and trash everywhere and brooms lying so he could of picked up a broom and started sweeping. thats what i would of done and used to do when i was an apprentice


----------



## 76nemo

Alot of these kids have been silver spoon fed by Mommy and Daddy all their lives. Man, I see all these 16/17 year old kids driving brand new Silverado's, Cherokee's, etc, never worked a da*n day in their life. Mommy and Daddy just thought they needed a new $25,000 vehicle:blink:

I've been the helper, I have been the new guy. I have no problems with an honest hard days work. I am not better than anyone else. That's where the nickname "nemo" came from if you didn't know Latin already:no:


----------



## Stan Mason

you guys are so dead on, what's up with young people now adays lazy and spoiled is the word


----------



## electricalperson

well not all young people are lazy. i know a few younger people who are hard workers. but they are hard to come by. not sure how other generations are but i learned how to work hard from my father. if you want nice things in life you need to work hard. doesnt matter if you sit at a desk or dig ditches. hard work is in every field


----------



## Frasbee

These are the tools I've gathered during my 11 months as a helper.

Unfortunately I don't have any trunk space left in my little '87 Honda Accord. And yes, my car was given to me by my father 4 years ago so I lucked out on that one. All these tools however I have bought and paid for myself with the exception of a few.


----------



## frank

Frasbee,

I like your entertainment center. Most work radios I come across are some old tranny with a giant battery taped to the outside. You are obviously a man of quality,

Frank


----------



## Frasbee

I prefer to buy once.

I got that radio for $119 instead of $189 because it was Bosch Reconditioned.

There were a few scrapes on it here and there but it works and sounds great, has a CD player and I even bought the dock for my iPod and an extra battery (besides the two I have) just to keep inside this one in case somebody trips the breaker or steals my cord.

The guys at work joke about how I'm so rich, and how I got all this money to buy all these fancy tools.

The difference between me and them is I'm technically single, no kids, splitting rent with 3 other people, with no car payment and $70 liability insurance per month. I can afford quality without breaking the bank.


----------



## mikeg_05

http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...hment.php?attachmentid=912&stc=1&d=1232167177

I only carry all these tools around if were troubleshooting including a wiggy. You never know what your going to run into on service calls:thumbsup:


----------



## user8640521

JRent said:


> come on guys what happen to "tool bag photos"


ok. here ya go.....


----------



## frank

OK Fulthrotl.

I give up. You are the neatest guy on earth. Will you please come round this weekend and clean out my garage.

A recent survey from Stanley Tools found that most electricians replace one item every six weeks. Cos' they loose them. Peeking into my toolbox/bag you could make that into one item lost every day. In fact - thinking about it - I do get a new something or other every 4 weeks or so. Mostly screwdrivers and knives. Even if I search around afterwards I can never find them to put back into the old box. Mmm. Must be an age thing!!!!!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

*Losing tools*

I get really 4nal about my tools, really. In the last 12 months I have only lost 3 tools
1] a BT Instrumnent driver that I only found 1 week before
2] an Irazola 3mm driver
3] a rechargeable torch, only cost £6 anyway but that is NOT the point! It's the principle of the thing

Just got a 'new to me' car for work so tomorrow will be spent trying to work out where to put everything and reduce the amount of stuff that I carry...should be fun:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

I honestly don't think I've ever lost a single tool.

I've had to replace due to breakage, but I can't think of a tool that I misplaced that I didn't find.

I had even found my level still magnetized to the scissor lift after a few days.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Wait until you've been at it for 35+ YEARS, the losing becomes easier

I frequently 'misplace things' and then they return months later

but losing something really gets to me


----------



## MDShunk

The rule of thumb about finding lost tools... you'll never find the one you lost until you buy a new one. :thumbsup:

I went for a pair of chain pliers yesterday. I know I have two pair. A gold painted pair and a chrome pair with red grips. The red pair works better in tiny links, and the gold pair works best on large and heavy links. I've kept them both in the exact same place on the truck for years. I went for some yesterday, and couldn't find ne'er a pair. Ticks me off. I'm sure I'll find one or both pair right after I leave the lighting store with a new pair in my hands.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Frasbee said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever lost a single tool.
> 
> I've had to replace due to breakage, but I can't think of a tool that I misplaced that I didn't find.
> 
> I had even found my level still magnetized to the scissor lift after a few days.


The 1st time you drop a tool into blown insulation in an attic, will be the 1st time you lose a tool. 

I think that is how I have lost most of the tools that were actually lost. (as opposed to wore out, or stolen)

I swear, that stuff just sucks a tool away into some other dimension.


----------



## MDShunk

JohnJ0906 said:


> The 1st time you drop a tool into blown insulation in an attic, will be the 1st time you lose a tool.
> 
> I think that is how I have lost most of the tools that were actually lost. (as opposed to wore out, or stolen)
> 
> I swear, that stuff just sucks a tool away into some other dimension.


Right. I've stopped wearing my bags into the attic for that very reason. I stick the tools in my hip pockets that I need, and put them right back in my pocket when I'm done. A guy that was working for me lost his eyeglasses in the blown insulation. He and I both looked for them hard and came up empty.

A few years back, I wore my bags into the porta potty to take a leak. As luck would have it, I bumped the end of my brand new 5/16" nutdriver on something and flipped it out and into the blue primordial goo. I knew right where that nutdriver was, and despite just paying 7 bucks for it, I left it right where it was.


----------



## JohnJ0906

MDShunk said:


> Right. I've stopped wearing my bags into the attic for that very reason. I stick the tools in my hip pockets that I need, and put them right back in my pocket when I'm done.


Same here, almost all the time.



> A guy that was working for me lost his eyeglasses in the blown insulation. He and I both looked for them hard and came up empty.


As a person who wears glasses, that really sucks.


----------



## user4818

Thankfully I have not lost many tools over the years. 

My mind, on the other hand, is lost completely. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Peter D said:


> My mind, on the other hand, is lost completely. :laughing:


What, you thought we didn't already know that? :whistling2:


----------



## user4818

JohnJ0906 said:


> What, you thought we didn't already know that? :whistling2:


Looks like I'm in good company though. :w00t:


----------



## MDShunk

I've lost my mind a few times, but they had a buy one, get one free sale on minds at the drug store a while back. I stocked up.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> I've lost my mind a few times, but they had a buy one, get one free sale on minds at the drug store a while back. I stocked up.


I think the batch you bought is contaminated. Might want to get your money back.


----------



## electricalperson

JohnJ0906 said:


> The 1st time you drop a tool into blown insulation in an attic, will be the 1st time you lose a tool.
> 
> I think that is how I have lost most of the tools that were actually lost. (as opposed to wore out, or stolen)
> 
> I swear, that stuff just sucks a tool away into some other dimension.


i would rather die than go in an attic with blown insulation. that stuff is the worst stuff man ever created


----------



## electricalperson

lets post more tool bag pics here


----------



## randomkiller

FulThrotl said:


> ok. here ya go.....


 
What brand is the box/cart???


----------



## RePhase277

I was running a circuit in a Puerto Rican hair salon, and I got to flirting with the girls and put the ceiling tile back in and cleaned up. Next day, I couldn't find my Kleins, but I was SURE I had them after the hair place. Tore the truck down to the frame looking. Two years later, back in the same hair place adding some lights, and behold! my old kleins under an inch of dust on top of the ceiling tile! I think I lost a screwdriver up there now! Damn those Puerto Rican girls!


----------



## user8640521

randomkiller said:


> What brand is the box/cart???


it's a modular system made by festool. german. called a systainer.

here's what the stack is made of....

the top section:










then two of these:


















then a rolling base:










i get them from a good guy in snow country..... timmy.
www.festooljunkie.com
no sales tax, and free shipping. festool stuff is fair traded,
so everyone sells for the same price.

festool pricing isn't for the faint of heart. you've been warned.
but their woodworking stuff puts anything else i've ever used
to shame.

they are abs, and the handles are rated to be able to pick up 200
kilos. i roll it where i need it... if it has to go up stairs, i break it into
two pieces, and up it goes.

randy


----------



## user8640521

InPhase277 said:


> I was running a circuit in a Puerto Rican hair salon, and I got to flirting with the girls and put the ceiling tile back in and cleaned up. Next day, I couldn't find my Kleins, but I was SURE I had them after the hair place. Tore the truck down to the frame looking. Two years later, back in the same hair place adding some lights, and behold! my old kleins under an inch of dust on top of the ceiling tile! I think I lost a screwdriver up there now! Damn those Puerto Rican girls!


did you have a hottie work permit to be working in the area?


----------



## electricalperson

FulThrotl said:


> it's a modular system made by festool. german. called a systainer.
> 
> here's what the stack is made of....
> 
> the top section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then two of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then a rolling base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get them from a good guy in snow country..... timmy.
> www.festooljunkie.com
> no sales tax, and free shipping. festool stuff is fair traded,
> so everyone sells for the same price.
> 
> festool pricing isn't for the faint of heart. you've been warned.
> but their woodworking stuff puts anything else i've ever used
> to shame.
> 
> they are abs, and the handles are rated to be able to pick up 200
> kilos. i roll it where i need it... if it has to go up stairs, i break it into
> two pieces, and up it goes.
> 
> randy


 
do you carry that big box into everyones house?


----------



## heel600

MDShunk said:


> Right. I've stopped wearing my bags into the attic for that very reason. I stick the tools in my hip pockets that I need, and put them right back in my pocket when I'm done. A guy that was working for me lost his eyeglasses in the blown insulation. He and I both looked for them hard and came up empty.
> 
> A few years back, I wore my bags into the porta potty to take a leak. As luck would have it, I bumped the end of my brand new 5/16" nutdriver on something and flipped it out and into the blue primordial goo. I knew right where that nutdriver was, and despite just paying 7 bucks for it, I left it right where it was.


that's where I tell my helper 'Hey, you want another nut driver?"


----------



## user8640521

electricalperson said:


> do you carry that big box into everyones house?


i *roll* it most everywhere.... it's about 16" square, and the top
of the box is just about the right height to rest your hand on when
walking... if you need to go over a threshold, the handle on the top
is a convenient height to lift it a bit.... if i have to carry it up a couple
flights of stairs, it breaks down into two manageable pieces with handles
on top of each, in about 5 seconds. reassembles in the same time.

to use that beaten to death phrase... "hey... it's how we roll....":tank:

i don't run back and forth to the van, and i don't lose stuff.
customers notice, and it adds an bit of professionalism.
most of my work is commercial, in factories and food packing
plants and such, and this works well in combination with a
small cart that i have set up.

i haven't used bags in 25 years. i'll use a leather pouch with
a tongue that slips into a back pocket, but i haven't needed
that in a long time. McMaster-Carr has one i am partial to.

if i'm doing something specific, i toss a couple tools in the back
pockets, and the whole rolling box thing stays in the van.


----------



## electricalperson

thast box wont last 5 minutes with me. some stupid customer will say i scratched there floor with it or something. customers around here seems to always find something to complain about


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> thast box wont last 5 minutes with me. some stupid customer will say i scratched there floor with it or something. customers around here seems to always find something to complain about


You're fired.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> You're fired.


wheres my 2 week vacation pay, last week pay and the profit sharing pay? just write me a 20,000 dollar check and we can call it a day :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> wheres my 2 week vacation pay, last week pay and the profit sharing pay? just write me a 20,000 dollar check and we can call it a day :thumbsup:


I'll give you $20,000 divided by 20,000.


----------



## JRent

FulThrotl said:


> ok. here ya go.....


 WOW! Now thats an organized toolbox!


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> I'll give you $20,000 divided by 20,000.


hey peter i found your tool kit this is the one you use isnt it?


----------



## Frasbee

Those "women's" tools are a joke.

What the hell does anyone do with those "house hold" kits anyway?


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> hey peter i found your tool kit this is the one you use isnt it?[


Darn, now my secret's out. How will I ever live this down?


----------



## electro916

Ok so here comes some more tool bag photos. I have 3 bags in the van at all times, one with TE, one that is a go to bag and one small AWP bag that is similar to the oval Klein tool carrier, but the AWP has more pockets. I just got the AWP bag so it looks nice and new in the pics, I sold my old Klein bag along with some old electrical tools on ebay. I also have a CLC 18" bag just like a veto that is almost like new that I will sell cheap, just PM me about it.


----------



## heel600

FulThrotl said:


> ok. here ya go.....


What keeps everything in place? I looked at the web site, and it looks likes there's nothing on the inside?

Did you make something for the inside?


----------



## Frasbee

electro916 said:


> Ok so here comes some more tool bag photos. I have 3 bags in the van at all times, one with TE, one that is a go to bag and one small AWP bag that is similar to the oval Klein tool carrier, but the AWP has more pockets. I just got the AWP bag so it looks nice and new in the pics, I sold my old Klein bag along with some old electrical tools on ebay. I also have a CLC 18" bag just like a veto that is almost like new that I will sell cheap, just PM me about it.


All of these bags are WAY too clean.


----------



## user8640521

heel600 said:


> What keeps everything in place? I looked at the web site, and it looks likes there's nothing on the inside?
> 
> Did you make something for the inside?


yeah... it's a 12" high systainer, and 3 inches down, there is a piece of 1/4"
smoked plexiglas, cut out for my tools. i drew the thing in autocad and 
sent the file to a friend of mine who has a laser cutter... takes about 10
minutes to cut it out, and there are no tool marks. when my tools change,
i edit the file, and he burns me another.....

i believe the box it's in is a systainer 3.

the two smaller systainers with drawers in them are never separated from
each other, so i splooged them togeather with a tube of silicone, and then
locked them togeather. makes them a bit more solid.


randy


----------



## electro916

Frasbee said:


> All of these bags are WAY too clean.


Thats what happens when they sit in a service van, and the AWP one which I just got was brand new when the pic was taken. Also I go through tool bags quick due to them getting buried in the back of my van.


----------



## MF Dagger

Here's the bag








Here's what's in it.


----------



## MF Dagger

And this is the toolbox.
Outside








Top tray...








Middle tray...








Bottom...


----------



## electro916

Nice setup for the tool box, I liked that box when I had one, then I launched a section of 1" IMC into the truck and cracked the plastic on the box. I like the Twix in the bottom of the box.

Need A Moment...Chew it over with Twix


----------



## MDShunk

MF Dagger... did we ever work around each other? Your bags look 100% identical to a man I know. You're not from PA, are you? By the way, I see you have the chain pliers I was looking for Friday. Would you please give them back.


----------



## heel600

MDShunk said:


> MF Dagger... did we ever work around each other? Your bags look 100% identical to a man I know. You're not from PA, are you? By the way, I see you have the chain pliers I was looking for Friday. Would you please give them back.


I never liked using chain pliers.

Always used 2 pair of channies, and twisted the chain. Seems to work better.

I know I changed the topic, sorry.


----------



## MDShunk

heel600 said:


> I never liked using chain pliers.
> 
> Always used 2 pair of channies, and twisted the chain. Seems to work better.
> 
> I know I changed the topic, sorry.


I just have a fundamental objection to putting teeth marks on the chain or messing up the finish. The chain pliers seems to do the best job of maintaining the factory appearance of the chain in every way.


----------



## MF Dagger

I've stuck pretty close to Minnesota my entire life. Had friends move out your way a year or two back and am still trying to get out to PA to see them and the sites. The chain pliers are a somewhat recent addition. I used to use channel locks and hated it for just the reasons you state about scratching the chain. I enjoy the chain pliers quite a bit. Nothing too uncommon in my normal stuff. I've noticed I'm the only one in my shop that carries one of those little two wire neon testers. And most don't carry the tap with them. The back end of that tap has a wirenut grip, so that's why it's in the belt. Plus everytime I take it out I need it that day, I used to carry two channies but those finally migrated out. Some additions hopefully coming this summer include a benfield miter box and one of those snake camera's


----------



## MDShunk

Oh, yeah. That Benfield hand held miter box is great, particularly for Sealtite.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Oh, yeah. That Benfield hand held miter box is great, particularly for Sealtite.



I gotta get me one of those. And some wiremold cutters. And a megger. And a...I'll stop.


----------



## MDShunk

Peter D said:


> I gotta get me one of those. And some wiremold cutters. And a megger. And a...I'll stop.


Just calm down and nobody will get hurt.


----------



## sherman

Peter D said:


> I gotta get me one of those. And some wiremold cutters. And a megger. And a...I'll stop.


I got a vito bag but it is too heavy to carry so it sits in my truck.


----------



## gilbequick

Which Veto do you have?


----------



## gilbequick

MDShunk, if you want a pair of chain pliers visit a local lighting store, one of the big ones. That's the easiest place to get them locally. They don't all have them but sometimes you get lucky. I got mine at one.


----------



## MDShunk

gilbequick said:


> MDShunk, if you want a pair of chain pliers visit a local lighting store, one of the big ones. That's the easiest place to get them locally. They don't all have them but sometimes you get lucky. I got mine at one.


Yeah, I have two pair. I just couldn't find either on Friday. I like that red-handled pair the best. That pair is in the Elco catalog, but it seems like all the lighting guys sell that same pair. The gold colored pair is good for other link types.


----------



## gatti

Good to see some of you folks are using the Veto Pros. I have all 3 of the Zip tops and they hold up extremely well. I have other bags but the Veto's hold it's shape when stuffed with alot of tools.


----------



## Chicagoguy

GATTI, you're back!!!!


----------



## gatti

Chicagoguy said:


> GATTI, you're back!!!!


 
yes and tired as hell. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

MDShunk said:


> I just have a fundamental objection to putting teeth marks on the chain or messing up the finish. The chain pliers seems to do the best job of maintaining the factory appearance of the chain in every way.


 
I'm with you on that, nothing looks more hack than a nicked up chain.


----------



## heel600

MDShunk said:


> I just have a fundamental objection to putting teeth marks on the chain or messing up the finish. The chain pliers seems to do the best job of maintaining the factory appearance of the chain in every way.


A couple wraps of tape, and no marks!


----------



## bthesparky

So it sounds like the veto is a good bag, my biggest question is can i put a pair of 440 channel locks in the lc zip up bag sanding up. i dont use my 440's much but i always have them in my bag just in case. This to me makes or breaks a bag and i would really like to have a zip up.


----------



## gilbequick

Measure the 440's and I'll let you know.


----------



## bthesparky

gilbequick said:


> Measure the 440's and I'll let you know.


they're about 12.5 in. long


----------



## gilbequick

They'll fit in there. The inside height of the bag is 13", so it'll be a snug fit.


----------



## bthesparky

thankfully i dont have to use em' that much just as long as they fit. Thanks man


----------



## cbruce73401




----------



## Benny

you live in Stillwater MN or OK?


----------



## cbruce73401

Stillwater, OK


----------



## Smitty

I have had pretty good luck with the Clarke Aluminum Tool Case. I found mine at Sear.com for around $50. If you look at there website in tools, type in Hard Tool Case. They have a few different types to choose from. I occasionally switch it out with the basic tool bucket or just my pouch. But the case has been the best so far.


----------



## electricalperson

*new and improved bag*

heres my new bag


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> heres my new bag


Throw it away.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> Throw it away.


thanks


----------



## paul d.

Peter D said:


> Throw it away.


whats wrong with it ?


----------



## user4818

paul d. said:


> whats wrong with it ?


Everything, because electricalperson owns it.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> Everything, because electricalperson owns it.


lets see your tool kit.


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> lets see your tool kit.


I'm in sunny Florida right now and I didn't bring it with me. But when I get back next week I'll post it.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> I'm in sunny Florida right now and I didn't bring it with me. But when I get back next week I'll post it.


hopefully the servers will be able to take having the picture of the messiah of electricity's tool kit


----------



## cdnelectrician

Lmao


----------



## randomkiller

electricalperson said:


> hopefully the servers will be able to take having the picture of the messiah of electricity's tool kit


 
That was just a rumor I'm not posting a pic of my kit yet, no need to worry about the server yet.


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> hopefully the servers will be able to take having the picture of the messiah of electricity's tool kit


I hope so, but chances are the site will crash. The blinding light of my gold plated tools will do a number on your monitor as well.


----------



## gilbequick

So electricalperson how you likin the Klein bag?


----------



## electricalperson

gilbequick said:


> So electricalperson how you likin the Klein bag?


i like it a lot


----------



## gilbequick

electricalperson said:


> i like it a lot


Like it so much you're at a loss for words of it's awe and greatness?


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Peter D said:


> I hope so, but chances are the site will crash. The blinding light of my gold plated tools will do a number on your monitor as well.


:notworthy:

Mine are Gold Plated 24ct....but then insulated to 1000v [see previous Tool **** thread]....using uninsulated Gold Plated tools is pure madness! What if they get scratched


----------



## electricalperson

i bet my tool bag puts peter d's to shame. i have another klein lineman bucket with tools i dont use every day for electrical. cant wait to see his meters. probably GB and sperry.


----------



## walkerj

Tool Bag


----------



## electricalperson

walkerj said:


> View attachment 952
> 
> Tool Bag


do you like those klein screwdrivers that are bent? i could never buy myself those.


----------



## cbruce73401

I always thought that those screwdrivers were worthless until we trimmed out a Holiday Inn. After putting in hundreds of receps with a coworkers I went to Lowe's and picked one up. They definately have a use.


----------



## electricalperson

cbruce73401 said:


> I always thought that those screwdrivers were worthless until we trimmed out a Holiday Inn. After putting in hundreds of receps with a coworkers I went to Lowe's and picked one up. They definately have a use.


i usually use either a regular screwdriver or the bosch drill with a philips bit to trim out. im sure those screwdrivers are easy on your wrists


----------



## slowforthecones

walkerj said:


> View attachment 952
> 
> Tool Bag


Can I ask what that meter/scope brand & model is in your photo?


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> i bet my tool bag puts peter d's to shame. i have another klein lineman bucket with tools i dont use every day for electrical. cant wait to see his meters. probably GB and sperry.


No, I get all my meters and tools at Harbor Freight.


----------



## walkerj

slowforthecones said:


> Can I ask what that meter/scope brand & model is in your photo?


It's an AVO BMM503/NA Megger


----------



## fnfs2000

I can't believe the lack of high end tools in all these pictures of "professional's" toolbags.


----------



## slowforthecones

high end tools just invite theft.


----------



## user4818

fnfs2000 said:


> I can't believe the lack of high end tools in all these pictures of "professional's" toolbags.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fnfs2000

slowforthecones said:


> high end tools just invite theft.


So its better to struggle with mediocre channellock and Klein, than go easier on your body and work faster with better tools?


----------



## rlc3854

fnfs2000 said:


> So its better to struggle with mediocre channellock and Klein, than go easier on your body and work faster with better tools?


So are you saying that the tools make the electrician?


----------



## fnfs2000

The right tools made the electrician work easier and more productively


----------



## Frasbee

fnfs2000 said:


> The right tools made the electrician work easier and more productively


Oh, where can this "Better" brand?

I'm interested in these "Right Tool" brand too, who sells them?

My Craftsman tools are more valuable to me than your uninformative, condescending posts.


----------



## randomkiller

fnfs2000 said:


> So its better to struggle with mediocre channellock and Klein, than go easier on your body and work faster with better tools?


So post a pic of your kit and show us poor boys what a real pro set should look like.


----------



## electro916

fnfs2000 said:


> I can't believe the lack of high end tools in all these pictures of "professional's" toolbags.


Oh so I guess your the only "professional" here. What is not high end about Klein or Channellock, At least they are not GB, or Commercial Electric tools, which is probably what is in your bag. There is nothing wrong with Klein or Channellock, At least they are still american made. Klein is sold in almost every supplyhouse, when the real professionals order material we can also get new tools. I would take all my Klein and channellock tools over Knipex anyday, sure Knipex may have nice sidecutters but the purchase of my Klein and Channellock tools put food on the table in American family homes.

So Mr. Fancy German tools, I bet you sit in Starbucks everyday drinking your Latte and braging about your all Titanium phone while you wear your turtleneck.


----------



## user4818

Now, I will say that Knipex makes superior tools. I have used the ***** and the linesmans and they are superior in every way. But I'm happy to use Klein stuff that I can throw away when it wears out.


----------



## randomkiller

electro916 said:


> Oh so I guess your the only "professional" here. What is not high end about Klein or Channellock, At least they are not GB, or Commercial Electric tools, which is probably what is in your bag. There is nothing wrong with Klein or Channellock, At least they are still american made. Klein is sold in almost every supplyhouse, when the real professionals order material we can also get new tools. I would take all my Klein and channellock tools over Knipex anyday, sure Knipex may have nice sidecutters but the purchase of my Klein and Channellock tools put food on the table in American family homes.
> 
> So Mr. Fancy German tools, I bet you sit in Starbucks everyday drinking your Latte and braging about your all Titanium phone while you wear your turtleneck.


 
He doesn't have time for Starbucks, he has little free time left after sitting home polishing his tool(s) daily.


----------



## electricalperson

Peter D said:


> Now, I will say that Knipex makes superior tools. I have used the ***** and the linesmans and they are superior in every way. But I'm happy to use Klein stuff that I can throw away when it wears out.


knipex wears out too. my linesmens were knipex and they wore out. i got them last june


----------



## rlc3854

What happened to the four previous posts?


----------



## gilbequick

I use Klein sidecutters and Knipex "pump" pliers (Cobras). After only using the Knipex pliers for a day I absolutely hate using Channellock pliers now. They're much lighter, grip better, adjust better, have more adjustments and can get in tighter spots if need be. If you've got a hand tied up you can also adjust them with one hand. I've had them for a couple months now and they're holding up great so far.


----------



## cbruce73401

Where do most of you knipex users get your tools? I've never heard of them until this message board


----------



## headrec

I got mine on amazon.com


----------



## gilbequick

Check out ACToolsupply.com, they can get you whatever you'd like.


----------



## PhatElvis

elecapp79 said:


> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:


 I got my hands on one last night to look at. After reading your post you got my curiosity going. It's a damn fine bag but I have to say its heavy, a lot heavier than I am used to, and the XXL was a brick and a half.

The store that had them let me bring my tools and load it up, and it was noticeably heavier.


----------



## randomkiller

PhatElvis said:


> I got my hands on one last night to look at. After reading your post you got my curiosity going. It's a damn fine bag but I have to say its heavy, a lot heavier than I am used to, and the XXL was a brick and a half.
> 
> The store that had them let me bring my tools and load it up, and it was noticeably heavier.


 
I have the LC and XL, for their size they are heavy. The LC holds all my service tools except my meters. The XL will carry so much that it will make you regret pulling it up a rope. I can't imagine the weight of a fully loaded XXL, or needing that many tools at the same time. They are very heavy duty, cannot spill in your truck, easy to pull up a rope, and you can lock them when you leave for break, etc. I wouldn't have bought one for myself due to the cost, I got both as gifts.


----------



## PhatElvis

randomkiller- Can you fit your hacksaw in the XL?


----------



## gilbequick

You can fit a hacksaw in there if one side doesn't have much in it. It'll go in sideways. You can slide it in straight but it'll stick out the top of the bag so the zippers will close up right next to it, which is fine most of the time. What I do is hang my saw from a couple of carribeaners on the outside and it works great. 

BTW I've got the XL as well. I love the bag and have no plans on switching to anything else. I'm good for switching to a new bag every couple of months just to try something new but not with this one as of now.


----------



## fnfs2000

cbruce73401 said:


> Where do most of you knipex users get your tools? I've never heard of them until this message board


www.chadstoolbox.com is my favorite source. They have a price protection plan that gives 110% of the difference if you find a lower price anywhere even long after the purchase. And they have the full line in stock.


----------



## randomkiller

PhatElvis said:


> randomkiller- Can you fit your hacksaw in the XL?


Yes it will make inside but I do as Gil and hang it on the outside with biners, I don't carry it that often out on a site since I got the M12 hackzall.


----------



## randomkiller

gilbequick said:


> You can fit a hacksaw in there if one side doesn't have much in it. It'll go in sideways. You can slide it in straight but it'll stick out the top of the bag so the zippers will close up right next to it, which is fine most of the time. What I do is hang my saw from a couple of carribeaners on the outside and it works great.
> 
> BTW I've got the XL as well. I love the bag and have no plans on switching to anything else. I'm good for switching to a new bag every couple of months just to try something new but not with this one as of now.


I find it too large/heavy for my needs and keep it mostly in the truck, I use the LC for service/common use tools. I wish it had a compartment that would hold a Fluke which I hang on the outside as well.


----------



## Chicagoguy

Random, if you are ever looking to unload the XL somewhere, let me know


----------



## electricalperson

wheres peter d's tool bag? i thought he was going to post a picture soon


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> wheres peter d's tool bag? i thought he was going to post a picture soon



Give me a chance, man. I just got back from vacation last night. This hasn't exactly been on my priorities list. 

Anyway, here ya go:


----------



## fnfs2000

rlc3854 said:


> What happened to the four previous posts?


Some admin here doesn't seem to like German tools and keeps deleting me when I voice my opinion.


----------



## electro916

fnfs2000 said:


> Some admin here doesn't seem to like German tools and keeps deleting me when I voice my opinion.


....Or maybe its because you said "I can't believe the lack of high end tools in "professionals" toolbags".


----------



## PhatElvis

While I don't work in the field anymore and my new tools of the trade are a computer, scanner, plotter, and cell phone, I do occasionally get annoyed and do things myself, as well as my hobby being a landlord [sarcasm] which allows me to pursue my love of working on old houses.[/sarcasm]

Here is my new $30 wonder, and why I was looking at the XXL vit pro.










I need a little more room, what you cant see in the picture is a hammer, and Japanese saws under the hacksaw.


----------



## randomkiller

Chicagoguy said:


> Random, if you are ever looking to unload the XL somewhere, let me know


 
My boss gave it to me for Christmas and asks about it everytime he comes out on the job. He bought himself a set and actually carries pics of them for guys that don't want to walk out to his car to visit them in person. It is great for organizing, just very heavy when fully loaded, I have to toss the LC (wife's gift) on a scale and see what that weights in at.


----------



## PhatElvis

Funny you said that, I was thinking about giving them out as gifts to the guys next xmas.


----------



## randomkiller

PhatElvis said:


> Funny you said that, I was thinking about giving them out as gifts to the guys next xmas.


 
IMHO the "LC" makes a great gift, most guys wouldn't buy it for themselves.


----------



## PhatElvis

Thank's that helps.


----------



## fnfs2000

electro916 said:


> ....Or maybe its because you said "I can't believe the lack of high end tools in "professionals" toolbags".


Is there something wrong with voicing that observation?


----------



## user4818

OK, Electricalperson dude guy, the moment you've been waiting for. I know you've been dreaming about what my tool bag looks like for weeks, so here you go.

My tool bag:










The contents of my tool bag:










Don't mess with my tool bag, because she'll bite you. 










Just kidding. She's not alive anymore.


----------



## gilbequick

Wow, not much for organization huh?


----------



## walkerj

gilbequick said:


> Wow, not much for organization huh?


 
It WAS organized until you made him pour it all out:huh:


----------



## PhatElvis

>


 AWESOME!!! This is pretty much reality for most of my guys.


----------



## electro916

fnfs2000 said:


> Is there something wrong with voicing that observation?


Yes its the way you said it, it seems like you think electricians who use Klein and Channellock are not as good as electricians who use Knipex.

Also people buy what they want to buy, expensive tools do not make the electrician.


----------



## user4818

walkerj said:


> It WAS organized until you made him pour it all out:huh:


Yeah, and now I gotta put it all back together. Darned electricalperson!


----------



## electro916

Peter D said:


> The contents of my tool bag:



Peter, I see you also lost the little clip to hold those Ideal strippers closed too. I think it was a very cheap design.


----------



## user4818

electro916 said:


> Peter, I see you also lost the little clip to hold those Ideal strippers closed too. I think it was a very cheap design.


I actually took it off. After I pinched my fingers in it once or twice it had to go. 

Those Reflex T-strippers are one of the best tool innovations ever. HD sold them for a short time 5-6 years ago and when they went on clearance I cleaned them out. I have at least a half dozen of them.


----------



## electro916

Peter D said:


> I actually took it off. After I pinched my fingers in it once or twice it had to go.
> 
> Those Reflex T-strippers are one of the best tool innovations ever. HD sold them for a short time 5-6 years ago and when they went on clearance I cleaned them out. I have at least a half dozen of them.


I see, they are one of the best tool innovations, they contour to your hand and actually feel like they were made for your hand.


----------



## randomkiller

fnfs2000 said:


> Is there something wrong with voicing that observation?


 
My God man, hang it up already you are like a broken record. Your deleted posts were more redundant than a kid on a car trip. Read what you type sometime. This isn't the land of free speech, it is a private site that is run by moderators to keep it interesting and not bore people away.


----------



## heel600

PhatElvis said:


> While I don't work in the field anymore and my new tools of the trade are a computer, scanner, plotter, and cell phone, I do occasionally get annoyed and do things myself, as well as my hobby being a landlord [sarcasm] which allows me to pursue my love of working on old houses.[/sarcasm]
> 
> Here is my new $30 wonder, and why I was looking at the XXL vit pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a little more room, what you cant see in the picture is a hammer, and Japanese saws under the hacksaw.


 
WOW!

I have the same bag and love it!

But I keep tools on one side.

On the other side, (the 8 compartment side) I keep wirenuts, RX conns, wood screws, machine screws, staples, and misc.

I don't wear a tool belt. Everything I need is in my bag.


----------



## electro916

randomkiller said:


> My God man, hang it up already you are like a broken record. Your deleted posts were more redundant than a kid on a car trip. Read what you type sometime. This isn't the land of free speech, it is a private site that is run by moderators to keep it interesting and not bore people away.


Thats Awesome.


----------



## electricalperson

dont feel bad peter my toolbag collects dirt and crap at the bottom of it too. now its probably all clean and well organized now:thumbup:


----------



## user4818

electricalperson said:


> dont feel bad peter my toolbag collects dirt and crap at the bottom of it too. now its probably all clean and well organized now:thumbup:


Yup, it's been months overdue for a good cleaning.


----------



## electricalperson

come on UK electricians lets see what your tools look like


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Previously posted on Tool **** Thread

Everyday stuff










slightly lss often




















There is loads more, but it gets boring

Having a sort out at the moment so I will update the pics later in the week


----------



## electricalperson

whats the insulated hack saw for?


----------



## MDShunk

electricalperson said:


> whats the insulated hack saw for?


Keeps it warm when not in use.


----------



## gilbequick

Wow, you've got an insulated hacksaw. I've never seen one of those. I'd buy one if I got a steal of a deal one it, just to have one. Have you ever actually needed an insulated hacksaw? You'd think there would be a hand guard in front of the blade. Cool stuff, man.


----------



## Benny

Heres mine enjoy! Ben


----------



## Chevyman30571

Hey anyone have the greenlee 11" cordura bag?? they claim it has 37 or 42 pockets. Looks like a sweet bag. I may get it. Any opinions on this bag?? Price i do not care about


----------



## electro916

Chevyman30571 said:


> Hey anyone have the greenlee 11" cordura bag?? they claim it has 37 or 42 pockets. Looks like a sweet bag. I may get it. Any opinions on this bag?? Price i do not care about


I thought about getting one, they look pretty nice to work out of. If you look a few pages back in this post there is a pic of one.


----------



## cbruce73401

I carry the greenlee bag. It's by far the best bag that I've ever used.


----------



## mikeh32

My tool pouch









What's in my tool pouch









What's in my tool bag










Plus i have a multi meter and a laptop, but idk where they are.

the tools i dont use much, are of crappier quality


----------



## mg42

my stuff


----------



## user4818

mg42 said:


> my stuff


Looks just like an American tool kit. I guess you have Home Depot in Canada, eh?


----------



## mg42

no I crossed the border to buy them :yes:


----------



## Frasbee

I don't like Greenlee's molded side cutters, their dipped pliers (if you can find them) are much more comfortable.


----------



## zappy

JohnJ0906 said:


> I use this one by Husky -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it about 3 years, and it seems to be holding up OK. However, I no longer see it on their web site, so it may be discontinued.


Hey, john whats that thing next to the green sharpie?


----------



## randomkiller

zappy said:


> Hey, john whats that thing next to the green sharpie?


 
A compass on one side and a black sharpie on the other.


----------



## Landon54

Ideal Linesmen, Channel Locks, Needle Nose, Side Cutters, Strippers, Auto- Lock Tape Measure

Mastercraft Drywall Saw, Allen Key Set, #6, #8, Phillips, Straight, Straight Pry bar, 21 piece drill bit set

Klein Ratcheting Cable Cutters, Crimps, Knife,Nut Drivers (1/4", 5/16", 3/8', 7/16')

Greenlee CM-750, Fused Test Leads, Estwing Hammer, Stanley Level, Ugly's, Fuse Puller, Bessey Multi Purpose Cutters, Technician Screwdriver, Small Crescent Wrench, Angled Screwdrivers, Hyflew Gloves, Lock and Tag, Tape


----------



## Landon54

Oops I dragged a photo into my reply


----------



## sparkyboys

you can never have enough tools anyways. i am a tool fanatic


----------



## electricalperson

Landon54 said:


> Ideal Linesmen, Channel Locks, Needle Nose, Side Cutters, Strippers, Auto- Lock Tape Measure
> 
> Mastercraft Drywall Saw, Allen Key Set, #6, #8, Phillips, Straight, Straight Pry bar, 21 piece drill bit set
> 
> Klein Ratcheting Cable Cutters, Crimps, Knife,Nut Drivers (1/4", 5/16", 3/8', 7/16')
> 
> Greenlee CM-750, Fused Test Leads, Estwing Hammer, Stanley Level, Ugly's, Fuse Puller, Bessey Multi Purpose Cutters, Technician Screwdriver, Small Crescent Wrench, Angled Screwdrivers, Hyflew Gloves, Lock and Tag, Tape


 i think i need to lighten up my tool bag. its full of tools:thumbup:


----------



## paul d.

every time i try to lighten up on the tools i usually need it the next day. such as my 1/4 " nutdriver. didnt need it for at least 2 yrs. TAKE IT OUT , THEN NEED IT EVERY DAY!!!  same with 460 channellocks, BIG chisel, ratchet cable cutters,...... oh well.


----------



## Landon54

electricalperson said:


> i think i need to lighten up my tool bag. its full of tools:thumbup:


Did I mention I was 17?


----------



## gilbequick

Landon54 said:


> Did I mention I was 17?


Nice bag. I'm still amazed at all the bags CLC has, I see a new one all the time. They're priced great, too.


----------



## Landon54

gilbequick said:


> Nice bag. I'm still amazed at all the bags CLC has, I see a new one all the time. They're priced great, too.


Thanks you. They are nice bags


----------



## Bob Badger

Is it wrong to put pictures of my bag on the Internet?


----------



## Frasbee

Landon54 said:


> Ideal Linesmen, Channel Locks, Needle Nose, Side Cutters, Strippers, Auto- Lock Tape Measure
> 
> Mastercraft Drywall Saw, Allen Key Set, #6, #8, Phillips, Straight, Straight Pry bar, 21 piece drill bit set
> 
> Klein Ratcheting Cable Cutters, Crimps, Knife,Nut Drivers (1/4", 5/16", 3/8', 7/16')
> 
> Greenlee CM-750, Fused Test Leads, Estwing Hammer, Stanley Level, Ugly's, Fuse Puller, Bessey Multi Purpose Cutters, Technician Screwdriver, Small Crescent Wrench, Angled Screwdrivers, Hyflew Gloves, Lock and Tag, Tape


I have that same tote. It's alright, it doesn't really hold all the tools in place like I'd like it to, but I got it for 15 dollars at Ace's Hardware when I was just starting out.

I wear a pouch, so it serves its purpose well enough.


----------



## MDShunk

Bob Badger said:


> Is it wrong to put pictures of my bag on the Internet?


I doubt she'll mind. She might not even know. :jester:

Pretty neat rack for the nutdrivers and screwdrivers. Scraps of PVC, duct taped in a bundle?


----------



## Bob Badger

MDShunk said:


> I doubt she'll mind. She might not even know. :jester:


:laughing:

She will kick your ass.



> Pretty neat rack for the nutdrivers and screwdrivers. Scraps of PVC, duct taped in a bundle?


It really helps me not leave tools behind, it is 1" sch 40 PVC cemented together but there is almost 20' of it and it adds some weight. 

I keep meaning to pick up some schedule 20 at HD and carve away some of the weight.


----------



## Landon54

Frasbee said:


> I have that same tote. It's alright, it doesn't really hold all the tools in place like I'd like it to, but I got it for 15 dollars at Ace's Hardware when I was just starting out.
> 
> I wear a pouch, so it serves its purpose well enough.


I did some shopping around and I had to order mine from the states


----------



## PhatElvis

The PVC tool organizer is a good idea, hmmmmm thanks.


----------



## Frasbee

Landon54 said:


> I did some shopping around and I had to order mine from the states


It's not bad. You can just tell it's made very generically for any trade. I'd like something with more screwdriver slots. If I posted a picture of mine you'd see everything is kinda cluttered together at this point.


----------



## gilbequick

Clutter free: 









If something is missing, you know it. There's a place for everything so you spend less time digging around because you already know exactly where it's supposed to be. Not cheap, but worth it IMO. 

When everyone is slamming their crap in the gang box it won't be your stuff that gets smashed







.


----------



## electricalperson

Landon54 said:


> Did I mention I was 17?


 if your a helper just starting out you have some nice tools. most new guys i see have crappy ohio forge or whatever tools


----------



## paulcanada

well take it from another canadian... those mastercraft screwdrivers are poor.
gotta start somewhere though. 
my peeve is guys with no name pump pliers. good ones arent even expensive!


----------



## Landon54

paulcanada said:


> well take it from another canadian... those mastercraft screwdrivers are poor.
> gotta start somewhere though.
> my peeve is guys with no name pump pliers. good ones arent even expensive!


I don't really like the Mastercraft screwdrivers either. Next time I'm in the city I'm gonna buy a set of Kleins


----------



## NevadaBoy

electro916 said:


> Ok so here comes some more tool bag photos. I have 3 bags in the van at all times, one with TE, one that is a go to bag and one small AWP bag that is similar to the oval Klein tool carrier, but the AWP has more pockets. I just got the AWP bag so it looks nice and new in the pics, I sold my old Klein bag along with some old electrical tools on ebay. I also have a CLC 18" bag just like a veto that is almost like new that I will sell cheap, just PM me about it.


electro916, how do you like that Husky bag? I was recently looking at that one and am seriously considering it. I'm thinking of carrying a small 4-6 tool pouch or back pocket pouch and having that Husky bag nearby. I like the open center compartment. I work out of a truck with utility bed so I don't need to carry everything with me. The center area seems like it would be nice to throw specific tools for the day in there; like a small knockout set, screw gun, ratchet set, boxes of fittings, etc. And leave all the rarely used tools at the truck until I need them.


----------



## 220/221

> every time i try to lighten up on the tools i usually need it the next day. such as my 1/4 " nutdriver


A) The 10 in 1 has 1/4" and 5/16"

B) The snap on ratchet screwdriver has a 1/4" opening for tips.

C) 1/4" thru 1/2" bits are light weight, compact and slip right into the ratchet screwdriver.

I have been waiting/looking for a *sturdy* nut driver tool that has various sizes like the 10 in 1 has different screw tips. Nut drivers are nice but I am not going to carry 5 of them around with me.

Anyone????


----------



## Wireless

220/221 said:


> A) The 10 in 1 has 1/4" and 5/16"
> 
> B) The snap on ratchet screwdriver has a 1/4" opening for tips.
> 
> C) 1/4" thru 1/2" bits are light weight, compact and slip right into the ratchet screwdriver.
> 
> I have been waiting/looking for a *sturdy* nut driver tool that has various sizes like the 10 in 1 has different screw tips. Nut drivers are nice but I am not going to carry 5 of them around with me.
> 
> Anyone????


The 11-in-1 will give you a 3/8" nut driver also.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

i carry all my nutdrivers. They're friggin handy. And honestly i can deal with the weight. I do not actually care all of them on me all day. They just hang out in my bag...so no big deal.

I want to get all new ones...and use the kleins for my other set of tools. Lenox has a nutdriver set that looks like it's made pretty well. I'd like to get those.


----------



## electricalperson

i have all my nutdrivers in my bag. including the 5/8 and 9/16th nutdriver

i found a good use for the 9/16th they are the correct size of the new bolt in hand hole boxes. instead of the penta nut its a 9/16 bolt


----------



## MDShunk

electricalperson said:


> i have all my nutdrivers in my bag. including the 5/8 and 9/16th nutdriver
> 
> i found a good use for the 9/16th they are the correct size of the new bolt in hand hole boxes. instead of the penta nut its a 9/16 bolt


The 9/16th is also the control nut size on the little toggle switches and such. Most popular size for control nuts.


----------



## paul d.

electricalperson said:


> i have all my nutdrivers in my bag. including the 5/8 and 9/16th nutdriver
> 
> i found a good use for the 9/16th they are the correct size of the new bolt in hand hole boxes. instead of the penta nut its a 9/16 bolt


just curious, what do you use the 5/8 for ? :001_huh:


----------



## electricalperson

paul d. said:


> just curious, what do you use the 5/8 for ? :001_huh:


 nothing yet just wanted the whole set:thumbup:


----------



## App.Electrician

Had 3 other tool bags: a CLC, a Craftsman, and a Kobalt. Every single one of them have worn out and had developed holes in the bottom of pockets and on the on the bottom, also fraying handles. This one seems to be the only one that can withstand some HEAVY usage. Holds everything I need and use. Enough room in the main compartment for a pair of 440 CL's, 9'' torpedo level, 19 oz framing hammer, a small 1/4'' drive socket set, a klein bag with a full set of nut drivers and a full set of gear wrench wrenches, a case of drillbits, screw bits, wire nuts, uni bits, sticky backs and what not, and a tool pouch for your everyday tools. I'd recommend this if you got the 60 bucks to spend on a tool bag. 

My wife bought it for me for my birthday so I have an excuse. :whistling2:


----------



## ousoonerfan3

App.Electrician what is the little pouch on the left with the screwdrivers? I like the looks of it.


----------



## App.Electrician

ousoonerfan3 said:


> App.Electrician what is the little pouch on the left with the screwdrivers? I like the looks of it.


 
Its a TechPac Tool Pouch. Cost was under 30 bucks for the puch and a belt. I've only seen these in a few electrical houses and they sell out fast when they have em. They have a website techpacproducts.com

I love this thing its small and compact and it has tons of room for all your everyday stuff. Never had to worry about back pain neither.

:thumbup:


----------



## ousoonerfan3

Thanks


----------



## embral

Here is a Pic of my bag from the top and side.


















And here are some of the goods inside my bags.


----------



## embral

I also carry a tool backpack for the tools I use less often but it usually stays in the trunk.


----------



## PhatElvis

embral, I am glad to see you keep your towel in your tool bag, If you want to survive out here, you've got to know where your towel is....


----------



## electricalperson

first time i seen an electrician with a pipe wrench. i thought that was a plumbers tool kit for a second :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Would come in handy for rigid work.. But my tool box is too heavy already..
With all the nuts and bolts and assorted screws and washers.. plus the tools


----------



## electricalperson

Toronto Sparky said:


> Would come in handy for rigid work.. But my tool box is too heavy already..
> With all the nuts and bolts and assorted screws and washers.. plus the tools


 i dont know the nature of that guys work but i suppose they are good for rigid pipe. i dont work with rigid that much but when i do i use channellocks. a pipe wrench gives more torque. i see the gas guys put the pipe in a rigid pipe stand that has a motor and spins, they hold onto the coupling or elbow with the pipe wrench and spin the pipe and it gets tight as a bastard. 

i dont think i even own a monkey wrench. i might have to buy one now :laughing:


----------



## brian john

My goal is too limit the amout of tools I have to carry.

I have them in the truck but do not want to lug them around.


----------



## Control Freak

*9/16*



MDShunk said:


> The 9/16th is also the control nut size on the little toggle switches and such. Most popular size for control nuts.


9/16 for 3/8 bolts


----------



## embral

I mainly use the pipe wrench when im standing light poles to secure the nuts, but it is handy for rigid pipe also.


----------



## drsparky

electricalperson said:


> first time i seen an electrician with a pipe wrench. i thought that was a plumbers tool kit for a second :laughing:


I don't have a pipe wrench in my personal tools but we have a bunch of them that the contractor supplies in the gang box. It would be very hard to run RMC without the them.


----------



## electricalperson

drsparky said:


> I don't have a pipe wrench in my personal tools but we have a bunch of them that the contractor supplies in the gang box. It would be very hard to run RMC without the them.


 i probably only ran 50 feet of RMC in my career most of the time its just emt. dont do much explosion proof work


----------



## electricalperson

i love tools. im like tim the tool man taylor minus the injuries


----------



## brian john

electricalperson said:


> i love tools. im like tim the tool man taylor minus the injuries


I am like Tim The Tool man WITH THE INJURIES. Too many to count.


----------



## drsparky

electricalperson said:


> i probably only ran 50 feet of RMC in my career most of the time its just emt. dont do much explosion proof work


In industrial a lot of companies spec anything 15' AFF and lower must be RMC. RMC is often specified for underground communication/data in duct banks. Petrochemical and food processors use it almost exclusively.


----------



## MF Dagger

I carry a pipe wrench in my truck. The only time I ever use it is when I'm tightening a service mast down from up on the roof.


----------



## NevadaBoy

electricalperson said:


> first time i seen an electrician with a pipe wrench. i thought that was a plumbers tool kit for a second :laughing:


I'll try and get a photo soon of our PVC Coated/RMC tool kit. 99/100 electricians have probably never even seen most of those tools.


----------



## drsparky

NevadaBoy said:


> I'll try and get a photo soon of our PVC Coated/RMC tool kit. 99/100 electricians have probably never even seen most of those tools.


We had a 555 with robroy shoes and a Rigid 300 with special chuck teeth and cutting head. And lots of touch up goop.


----------



## NevadaBoy

drsparky said:


> We had a 555 with robroy shoes and a Rigid 300 with special chuck teeth and cutting head. And lots of touch up goop.


 That "touch up goop" is great for underground. The projects I've seen that were exposed food grade area didn't allow it.


----------



## drsparky

NevadaBoy said:


> That "touch up goop" is great for underground. The projects I've seen that were exposed food grade area didn't allow it.


We would use it in the fabrication area on any scratches in the PVC coating. We didn't fab/bend/thread pipe in the production area. Take measurement, go to fab shop, thread pipe, bend pipe, inspect, touch up, back to production area, install pipe, get next measurement repeat. Slow but food grade has rules you live by. I kept my head shaved, but still had to ware a hair net.:thumbup1:


----------



## NevadaBoy

drsparky said:


> We would use it in the fabrication area on any scratches in the PVC coating. We didn't fab/bend/thread pipe in the production area. Take measurement, go to fab shop, thread pipe, bend pipe, inspect, touch up, back to production area, install pipe, get next measurement repeat. Slow but food grade has rules you live by. I kept my head shaved, but still had to ware a hair net.:thumbup1:


They didn't allow any touched up conduit to be installed in the HOT areas.

I've done the same thing. Go down to the fab shop, bend/cut/thread, go back up to 12th floor. Then have someone hold a vacuum on your drill bit as you drill for anchors in 6000psi concrete so you don't get any dust contamination. Get next measurement, go back down to level 1, repeat the process. That's especially not fun when the elevator is down. It's tough getting used to leaving at the end of the day and saying that you and another guy only installed 30' of conduit in 8 hours.
It's fun to make bets with new guys they'd send out to help that weren't familiar with the site and process. I'd tell them if you could get X-amount done by lunch I'd buy you lunch. They'd usually think they could have it done by morning break. It would be done in 8-12 hours. :whistling2:


----------



## cc0214

LOL， interesting， there are so many tool bags I have produced. I have to say, the best tool bag is Stanley, base on my experience.


----------



## drsparky

NevadaBoy said:


> They didn't allow any touched up conduit to be installed in the HOT areas.


Wow, they were tough; we would reject half the conduit we get from the supply house if we could not touch up marred surfaces. We would give scratches even if they did not go all the way to the metal a coat for good measure. Near the waste ponds we would seal all the couplings with liquid PVC too.
We had a new guy that claimed he had worked with it many times before and thought we were too slow, as you said sometimes 30' a day. After all his bravado he may have got up 10' in eight hours and use 50' of pipe. He had a big bone pile of conduit that he spun in the threader. He spent half his time cleaning PVC out of the jaw teeth. Since you could not tell him anything they sent him to a different job site the next day.


----------



## electricalperson

NevadaBoy said:


> I'll try and get a photo soon of our PVC Coated/RMC tool kit. 99/100 electricians have probably never even seen most of those tools.


 we have all the rob roy cutters and stuff at my shop. we also have a few pvc coated sweeps, LB's couplings and other things like that. we dont do much work with rmc. we mostly use emt and pvc. only time i used RMC is when i had to wire an explosion proof area. all those parts are expensive


----------



## NevadaBoy

Here's some photos of my pouch and my new CLC bag. I call the CLC bag "The Beast."


----------



## paul d.

seems like yesterday when all my tools was new and never used. :whistling2:


----------



## NevadaBoy

Me too. Oh wait, it was day before yesterday.
I've spent the last couple weeks updating old worn tools and reorganizing things. I think the only things I'm still using from day 1(5 years ago) is my Kleins, 420s and 430s.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Was thinking that myself... Must polish them every night..


----------



## Greg

NevadaBoy said:


> Here's some photos of my pouch and my new CLC bag. I call the CLC bag "The Beast."


i saw that bag the other day in home cheapo. Kinda liked it. Was considering it. But then that would I would add more tools to an already heavy bag. I don't go to the gym, I just do curls with my tool bag.:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson

Greg said:


> i saw that bag the other day in home cheapo. Kinda liked it. Was considering it. But then that would I would add more tools to an already heavy bag. I don't go to the gym, I just do curls with my tool bag.:laughing:


 my veto pro pac should be here soon. my tool kit will soon become legendary i got some real nice tools. i got to add a simpson 260 to my kit this week:thumbsup:

once i get the bag and organize it the way i want ill post pics. 

im thinking of sticking my regular hand tools on one side and all my nutdrivers on the other. i got all the standard sizes including 5/8 and 9/16 plus a set of klein metric nutdrivers. i sometimes come across metric nuts on generators and it drives me crazy


----------



## Brosc

Just bought the Klein 17 pocket tote off of ebay, can't wait to try it out!

Anyone else have this bag?


----------



## App.Electrician

Brosc said:


> Just bought the Klein 17 pocket tote off of ebay, can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Anyone else have this bag?


I don't have the 17 pocket I have one similar, but the bag, the way it's built will last a lifetime, in my belief.


----------



## Frasbee

App.Electrician said:


> the way it's built will last a lifetime, in my belief.


In your belief?

I think this is a matter of fact, rather than opinion.


----------



## App.Electrician

Frasbee said:


> In your belief?
> 
> I think this is a matter of fact, rather than opinion.


 
Picky picky! :no:

Like frasbee said, IT WILL last a lifetime, as long as it's nothing like their phillips tip screwdrivers.


----------



## headrec

Brosc said:


> Just bought the Klein 17 pocket tote off of ebay, can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Anyone else have this bag?


Had it didn't like it. Tipped over a lot and spilled my tools out a lot. Would been a lot better if it had a wider base.


----------



## electricalperson

i dropped mine down the stairs and tools went everywhere


----------



## heavysparky

*my tools*

This is my little 3 bag set up.

I use a pouch for service calls, a open "sparky" bag from sears for the tools I don't need when I first get to the call.
I also have a bag for breaker change out and service changes


----------



## scott_8222

Does anyone use metal toolboxes anymore?


----------



## electricalperson

scott_8222 said:


> Does anyone use metal toolboxes anymore?


 i got one in the van


----------



## mikeh32

i have a few metal boxes... but they are mechanics boxes


----------



## 76nemo

scott_8222 said:


> Does anyone use metal toolboxes anymore?


 
All of them after the B&D piece of plastic sh*t busted in the middle of a filled ballroom. I had the B&D as a frontline box for tools, not test equipment. I went to service a bingo board in a private club, I had to go get a new rectifier, and on my way out in front of 100 beautiful women, there goes the tool box, handle crapped out. Thing is,...is that this box had seperate compartments on top where I had all sorts of wirenuts, box screws, CAT tabs, etc., etc..


"OKAY LADIES, NOBODY MOVE!!!" High heels and small objects on any floor doesn't mix:whistling2:

Talk about feeling low and like a dunce? I think I topped it off on that night


----------



## electricalperson

76nemo said:


> All of them after the B&D piece of plastic sh*t busted in the middle of a filled ballroom. I had the B&D as a frontline box for tools, not test equipment. I went to service a bingo board in a private club, I had to go get a new rectifier, and on my way out in front of 100 beautiful women, there goes the tool box, handle crapped out. Thing is,...is that this box had seperate compartments on top where I had all sorts of wirenuts, box screws, CAT tabs, etc., etc..
> 
> 
> "OKAY LADIES, NOBODY MOVE!!!" High heels and small objects on any floor doesn't mix:whistling2:
> 
> Talk about feeling low and like a dunce? I think I topped it off on that night


 i would of laughed pretty hard if i seen that. im sure a lot of people had that happen to them. i had my tools spill everywhere more than once


----------



## 76nemo

electricalperson said:


> i would of laughed pretty hard if i seen that. im sure a lot of people had that happen to them. i had my tools spill everywhere more than once


Not funny Chris, not at all. I was so embarrased. I felt so low. This is a pic of what let loose all across the ballroom floor. It only took me ten minutes to sweep it up, but I felt some low and dumb


----------



## randomkiller

76nemo said:


> All of them after the B&D piece of plastic sh*t busted in the middle of a filled ballroom. I had the B&D as a frontline box for tools, not test equipment. I went to service a bingo board in a private club, I had to go get a new rectifier, and on my way out in front of 100 beautiful women, there goes the tool box, handle crapped out. Thing is,...is that this box had seperate compartments on top where I had all sorts of wirenuts, box screws, CAT tabs, etc., etc..
> 
> 
> "OKAY LADIES, NOBODY MOVE!!!" High heels and small objects on any floor doesn't mix:whistling2:
> 
> Talk about feeling low and like a dunce? I think I topped it off on that night


 
And all the guys I work with make fun of my Klein drawer type boxes with the security snap clip. I haven't had this occur yet.


----------



## 76nemo

randomkiller said:


> And all the guys I work with make fun of my Klein drawer type boxes with the security snap clip. I haven't had this occur yet.


 
Go ahead, rub it in RK, I deserve it


----------



## Toronto Sparky

76nemo said:


> All of them after the B&D piece of plastic sh*t busted in the middle of a filled ballroom. I had the B&D as a frontline box for tools, not test equipment. I went to service a bingo board in a private club, I had to go get a new rectifier, and on my way out in front of 100 beautiful women, there goes the tool box, handle crapped out. Thing is,...is that this box had seperate compartments on top where I had all sorts of wirenuts, box screws, CAT tabs, etc., etc..
> 
> 
> "OKAY LADIES, NOBODY MOVE!!!" High heels and small objects on any floor doesn't mix:whistling2:
> 
> Talk about feeling low and like a dunce? I think I topped it off on that night




Ballroom? Sorry I didn't know I was crowding you..


----------



## CFine

I Have the Klein Tote and the Klein 10 pouch tool belt. I just gear up my puch for the tools i use that day and keep the rest in the tote. but i'm just a 1st year too. but i can say my journeymen has said i'm the fastest apprentice hes' had and i don't go back too my tool bag every few min for a tool.


----------



## Frasbee

CFine said:


> I Have the Klein Tote and the Klein 10 pouch tool belt. I just gear up my puch for the tools i use that day and keep the rest in the tote. but i'm just a 1st year too. but i can say my journeymen has said i'm the fastest apprentice hes' had and i don't go back too my tool bag every few min for a tool.


That's a good system, I do it too.

I work with a lot of minimalists, though, they always ask me why I carry a pouch and a tote.

Personally, I hate borrowing tools.


----------



## CFine

Yea, i'll keep my 10 in one, needle noose pliers, side cutting pliers, tape measure, and the rest i'll add and subtract from on that depending on the job


----------



## Frasbee

*I finally got around to it.*


































I know I don't have a multimeter, yet. That may be my next big purchase.


----------



## 76nemo

Nice tools Frasbee. What do you use the tin shears for? Do you have a hard time getting the batteries out of the 18V Bosch equipment?


----------



## 76nemo

Frasbee said:


> I know I don't have a multimeter, yet. That may be my next big purchase.


 
My buddy has the same radio, it frustrates me because he always has good music, but that sure doesn't crank. If you're running tools on site you might as well leave it in the truck.


----------



## Frasbee

76nemo said:


> Nice tools Frasbee. What do you use the tin shears for? Do you have a hard time getting the batteries out of the 18V Bosch equipment?


I use tin snips all the time. Very common in commercial work (metal studs), though I've found uses for it in residential as well. Most guys I know use a pair.

And yeah, the radio is more for personal use. I've taken it on the job a few times, but it's bulky and heavy. I have the iPod attachment for it too which makes a world of a difference.

I was thinking about picking up Knipex lineman's since I've heard good things about them. Must say, I enjoy taking back the Craftsman whenever I blow them up or just would like a new pair.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Allen keys? I'm more into tee wrenches and a set of fold ups. Imp + Metric

Tin snips and Pipe cutters tend to cause trouble when you're union.. 

Nut drivers and drywall saws you tend to get away with even though they are not on "The List"


----------



## scott_8222

Why do tin snips cause an issue with the union?


----------



## Toronto Sparky

scott_8222 said:


> Why do tin snips cause an issue with the union?


In Their minds...
Only time they think you need them is if you were doing sheet metal and drywall guys work.. 

Used to be a Time when a Phillips (star) screw driver was also not on the list (Again Drywallers tool).
Now that most devices are Phillips we clearly need them. As well as Torx and security types. 
Hmmmm No wonder that box keeps getting heavier..


----------



## electricalperson

*ultimate tool bag*

i just got my new veto pro pac XL and i love it. its pretty huge i just finished organizing it here are the photos 
anybody that is thinking about getting one of these bags DO IT. they are very durable. i think my quest for the perfect tool bag is finially over.

one side is my screwdrivers and nutdrivers and the other side is pliers and stuff like that


----------



## electricalperson

Toronto Sparky said:


> Allen keys? I'm more into tee wrenches and a set of fold ups. Imp + Metric
> 
> Tin snips and Pipe cutters tend to cause trouble when you're union..
> 
> Nut drivers and drywall saws you tend to get away with even though they are not on "The List"


 i cant imagine doing ballast changes without nutdrivers. i have every nutdriver klein makes except the 11mm metric.

i got a set of metric nutdrivers because some generators we install have metric hardware on them and i almost ripped my hair out trying to remove a 10mm metric nut that was holding the control cover on. 

what would you use instead of a drywall saw if they didnt allow them?


----------



## azsly1

for the union guy... guess union electricians never had to cut apart a bundle of rmc thats got metal bands on it... never had to cut a ceiling grid to get a pipe through it.... MULTIPLE other uses....


----------



## Toronto Sparky

electricalperson said:


> i cant imagine doing ballast changes without nutdrivers. i have every nutdriver klein makes except the 11mm metric.
> 
> i got a set of metric nutdrivers because some generators we install have metric hardware on them and i almost ripped my hair out trying to remove a 10mm metric nut that was holding the control cover on.
> 
> what would you use instead of a drywall saw if they didnt allow them?



They tell me the drywall guy is supposed to cut the hole for you... Right! I don't speak their native tongue.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

azsly1 said:


> for the union guy... guess union electricians never had to cut apart a bundle of rmc thats got metal bands on it... never had to cut a ceiling grid to get a pipe through it.... MULTIPLE other uses....



Side cutters work well for me..


----------



## electricalperson

Toronto Sparky said:


> They tell me the drywall guy is supposed to cut the hole for you... Right! I don't speak their native tongue.


do they think your taking away work from the union drywallers? im not bashing but i worked on a union job before and they wouldnt even let me cut a piece of wood. the carpenters got mad at me. they were union and i wasnt


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> do they think your taking away work from the union drywallers? im not bashing but i worked on a union job before and they wouldnt even let me cut a piece of wood. the carpenters got mad at me. they were union and i wasnt


Did they wait for you to plug in their cords too?


----------



## azsly1

i think its ridiculous that somebody frowns on certain tools... if they help you get your job done in a quick, safe, and efficient manner, whats it matter? your making more money for whoever you work for...


----------



## drsparky

azsly1 said:


> i think its ridiculous that somebody frowns on certain tools... if they help you get your job done in a quick, safe, and efficient manner, whats it matter? your making more money for whoever you work for...


It is not about the use of tools it is about who buys them. I have a tool list and if any other tool is needed the contractor buys it. The tool list is subject to contract negotiation, give and take on both parties.


----------



## user4818

azsly1 said:


> i think its ridiculous that somebody frowns on certain tools... if they help you get your job done in a quick, safe, and efficient manner, whats it matter?


Because sometimes certain organizations aren't about doing things in a quick and efficient manner.


----------



## RePhase277

Am I to understand that if a tool isn't on the Union tool list, you aren't allowed to have it? Nut drivers, tin snips, and sheetrock saws are almost like body parts. Are you allowed to have Channel Locks, or do you have to find a plumber too?


----------



## drsparky

InPhase277 said:


> Am I to understand that if a tool isn't on the Union tool list, you aren't allowed to have it? Nut drivers, tin snips, and sheetrock saws are almost like body parts. Are you allowed to have Channel Locks, or do you have to find a plumber too?


How about a rigid 300 or a Greenlee 555? We have a tool list. As the foreman if they need snips, hole saws, knockouts, benders I make sure we have them on site. If someone comes to me and they need anything that is not on the tool list I buy it and put it in the gang box for their use. If you want to carry your own nut drivers, knock your self out. If you need nut drivers and don’t have the bucks you can use the company ones that are in the gang box, they will have the company name or paint on them.:thumbsup:
Chuck


----------



## electricalperson

drsparky said:


> How about a rigid 300 or a Greenlee 555? We have a tool list. As the foreman if they need snips, hole saws, knockouts, benders I make sure we have them on site. If someone comes to me and they need anything that is not on the tool list I buy it and put it in the gang box for their use. If you want to carry your own nut drivers, knock your self out. If you need nut drivers and don’t have the bucks you can use the company ones that are in the gang box, they will have the company name or paint on them.:thumbsup:
> Chuck


 do you guys use tool checks for this? in school when we needed a tool we would have to give a metal disk with a number that was issued to us. they made sure all our tools were back in the tool crib. i wonder if that is used in the real world. guys at work seem to loose the companies tools a lot


----------



## Kevin J

drsparky said:


> How about a rigid 300 or a Greenlee 555? We have a tool list. As the foreman if they need snips, hole saws, knockouts, benders I make sure we have them on site. If someone comes to me and they need anything that is not on the tool list I buy it and put it in the gang box for their use. If you want to carry your own nut drivers, knock your self out. If you need nut drivers and don’t have the bucks you can use the company ones that are in the gang box, they will have the company name or paint on them.:thumbsup:
> Chuck[/quote
> 
> Since being on this forum, I have learned that there is a tool list for union guys. If I could ask one question, is it all right for a union guy to have more tools than what is required on the tool list? I mean, can you carry what you want, or are you required to bring only what is allowed? Just asking for curiuosity sake, not trying to make waves.


----------



## CFine

for my local we got 4 sets of tool list. one for Commercial, one for Resi, and one for Telecom. But the last one is 4 items long and is just a list of recommended testers/meters to get. the only thing on any of these that is ambiguous is the small ordinary tools on the ommercial list(aka Off set screw drivers etc)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kevin J said:


> drsparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a rigid 300 or a Greenlee 555? We have a tool list. As the foreman if they need snips, hole saws, knockouts, benders I make sure we have them on site. If someone comes to me and they need anything that is not on the tool list I buy it and put it in the gang box for their use. If you want to carry your own nut drivers, knock your self out. If you need nut drivers and don’t have the bucks you can use the company ones that are in the gang box, they will have the company name or paint on them.:thumbsup:
> Chuck[/quote
> 
> Since being on this forum, I have learned that there is a tool list for union guys. If I could ask one question, is it all right for a union guy to have more tools than what is required on the tool list? I mean, can you carry what you want, or are you required to bring only what is allowed? Just asking for curiuosity sake, not trying to make waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have never had my chops busted for having more than what is on the list but if anything happens to your tools (break, stolen, etc) the contractor could be an ass and not do anything for you. I did more than required for my last employer and was paid well over scale but I was laid off before other guys because of being paid more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toronto Sparky

InPhase277 said:


> Am I to understand that if a tool isn't on the Union tool list, you aren't allowed to have it? Nut drivers, tin snips, and sheetrock saws are almost like body parts. Are you allowed to have Channel Locks, or do you have to find a plumber too?


Union Plumber tool list..

1 pr Wilcos (channel locks)
1 16ft Tape measure


All other tools supplied by contractor!


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I idea behind the tool list is to make all members equally equipped.
And to keep cost to members down.

And Yes.. The only tools a Union Electrician can bring on site are on that list.
At the same time every Electrician must have every tool on that list!

The list itself depends on the Local and Principle agreement. 

Of course all being said tool list issues rarely come up unless the contractor tells you that you have to go out a buy a tool to be able to stay onsite. 

Most of the tool boxes on sites almost need a two wheeled dolly to move them around. ;-)


----------



## 76nemo

electricalperson said:


> i just got my new veto pro pac XL and i love it. its pretty huge i just finished organizing it here are the photos
> anybody that is thinking about getting one of these bags DO IT. they are very durable. i think my quest for the perfect tool bag is finially over.
> 
> one side is my screwdrivers and nutdrivers and the other side is pliers and stuff like that


 
Good for you, glad you like it Chris.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toronto Sparky said:


> I idea behind the tool list is to make all members equally equipped.
> And to keep cost to members down.
> 
> And Yes.. The only tools a Union Electrician can bring on site are on that list.
> At the same time every Electrician must have every tool on that list!
> 
> The list itself depends on the Local and Principle agreement.
> 
> Of course all being said tool list issues rarely come up unless the contractor tells you that you have to go out a buy a tool to be able to stay onsite.
> 
> Most of the tool boxes on sites almost need a two wheeled dolly to move them around. ;-)


 
It isn't that cut and dried in America my friend. I see guys all the time with tools not on the list and more often than not they are cordless tools which I just feel is stupid to bring on a job, even though I carried a 10.8v Bosch that was my personal property. Next contractor is getting just the listed tools from me.


----------



## gilbequick

MechanicalDVR said:


> It isn't that cut and dried in America my friend. I see guys all the time with tools not on the list and more often than not they are cordless tools which I just feel is stupid to bring on a job, even though I carried a 10.8v Bosch that was my personal property. Next contractor is getting just the listed tools from me.


What changed your mind?


----------



## Kevin J

MechanicalDVR said:


> Kevin J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have never had my chops busted for having more than what is on the list but if anything happens to your tools (break, stolen, etc) the contractor could be an ass and not do anything for you. I did more than required for my last employer and was paid well over scale but I was laid off before other guys because of being paid more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
Click to expand...


----------



## App.Electrician

Frasbee said:


> I use tin snips all the time. Very common in commercial work (metal studs), though I've found uses for it in residential as well. Most guys I know use a pair.
> 
> And yeah, the radio is more for personal use. I've taken it on the job a few times, but it's bulky and heavy. I have the iPod attachment for it too which makes a world of a difference.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up Knipex lineman's since I've heard good things about them. Must say, I enjoy taking back the Craftsman whenever I blow them up or just would like a new pair.


how is it you 'blow up' you're tools as a helper?


----------



## Frasbee

App.Electrician said:


> how is it you 'blow up' you're tools as a helper?


Because I'm not union.

And for the record, I've only ever had a pair of needle nose blown up, I underestimated the teeth on the end, and they cut into the wire when I was trying to move them out of the way.


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> Because I'm not union.
> 
> And for the record, I've only ever had a pair of needle nose blown up, I underestimated the teeth on the end, and they cut into the wire when I was trying to move them out of the way.


 last time i blew up a tool i was a second year apprentice :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> last time i blew up a tool i was a second year apprentice :thumbsup:


Well I'm glad I lived up to the standard!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

gilbequick said:


> What changed your mind?


 
Getting laid off before guys that came way after I did. I went well above and beyond my scope from day one and was paid over scale from the first review. I took part in doing mostly electrical which at times jumped my trade completely because I liked the work. But then to drop me like a hot potato when things get a little slow when you know I can complete any job or work order that comes in and keep guys that can't or won't. Next time I give what the agreement says and I provide what it says. I may just carry my copy of the contract in my toolbag.


----------



## Richard Rowe

Here is my tool pouch which I always use and my new CLC bag with my second set of tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Richard Rowe said:


> Here is my tool pouch which I always use and my new CLC bag with my second set of tools.


What do you use the clamp for?


----------



## Greg

I could've used my clamps today, hanging strut on the under side of red iron. It's a pain to hold it up while bolting it in place.


----------



## Richard Rowe

It comes in handy sometimes when I am hanging boxes and running conduit. An extra hand that don't ask questions.


----------



## heavysparky

Richard Rowe said:


> It comes in handy sometimes when I am hanging boxes and running conduit. An extra hand that don't ask questions.


I don't beleiev that is on the tool list:laughing:


----------



## Brosc

Got my bag in the mail on Tuesday, here are some pics. Bear in mind that i am only 6 months into the trade.

edit - not sure why the photos are so big, they were just taken on my cell phone.


----------



## Richard Rowe

Cool nice bag. Some good looking tools... what kind of meter are you using?


----------



## Brosc

I'm not required to have a meter yet, typically the journeyman will let me use his if need be. 

According to my tool list, i think it says i should have one in my 3rd or 4th year?


----------



## electricalperson

Richard Rowe said:


> Here is my tool pouch which I always use and my new CLC bag with my second set of tools.


 what are kind of meters are those? who makesthem?


----------



## Richard Rowe

The pen meter I carry in my Pouch is small light and handy it's a Craftsman. The yellow one is a Brinkman, good meter. I am not sure who made the clamp meter I bought it because of it's size I use it for amps only. The odd one is a motor/phase rotation meter it seems the motors I hook up always ran backwards so I got this... kind of handy. Of course you see I have a wiggy it's a extex I think.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

heavysparky said:


> I don't beleiev that is on the tool list:laughing:


 
No it isn't but it will be on mine as soon as I locate that size in a store near me. Nothing better than a second set of hands with out any backtalk sometimes.


----------



## Greg

I have about 10 of those clamps in my garage for wood working, might just have to put a couple in my work van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greg said:


> I have about 10 of those clamps in my garage for wood working, might just have to put a couple in my work van.


 
I had a couple of the larger ones maybe 36" long in the van for mounting panels and that type of thing but I never have seen those small ones, they look handy as hell. I have used vise grips but most times they have been too small of an opening.


----------



## Greg

I have them from 12" to 48". Quickgrip makes mine, you can get them at Home Cheapo.


----------



## BP_redbear

*from Veto XL to CLC to McG-Nick*

After switching from the Veto Pro Pac XL (pics on page 2 -post #29-) to the CLC 18" double-sided zippered bag with the center compartment, and carrying that around for a while, I decided that I would give this McGuire-Nicholas square tote a try that I had kicking around for home jobs, and see if it would do.

It seemed like it was just going to be too crowded from the start, but I fit everything in it that I was carrying in the CLC bag.

After two weeks... Yeah, it's too crowded, too difficult to find things. Too difficult to return tools to the same place where they were originally, easily and quickly without fumbling around. Not a bad bag for at home, though.

I am going back to the CLC bag! ... And, I'll post pics of that bag soon, which I didn't when I switched to it originally.

I'm still searching for something different...


----------



## Richard Rowe

Nice set of tools. I see you have a folding wooden ruler, do you use it mostly or just for certian jobs?


----------



## 76nemo

Nice tools redbear. What are the two things on the immediate right of your plumb bob?


----------



## BP_redbear

Richard Rowe said:


> I see you have a folding wooden ruler, do you use it mostly or just for certian jobs?


Thank you for the nice comment.
Mostly, I use the folding ruler for when running smaller EMT (1/2, 3/4, 1). Still being an apprentice, I try to learn from everyone that I work with. One JW used the folding ruler for all his small EMT work, so that's what I used when I worked with him. Next guy I worked with saw me with it and said "What are you doing with that? Throw that thing in the trash." (And he is an older guy.) He said "What are you going to do if you have to measure something longer than 6 feet?" ..."Um, how about this 10 foot piece of pipe?"."Piss off, it's on our tool list!" So, I used the folding ruler for a couple of days with this guy just to erk him, then I went to my tape measure.

Secondly, another JW asked to use my folder to take a measurement near some switchgear that had some covers removed. (He is a younger guy also -30's-, and owns one too, my tool bag was just handier. Maybe that other guy would have just used his steel tape...



> 76nemo:
> What are the two things on the immediate right of your plumb bob?


Thanks nemo. A Fluke hat light (2 AAA), and a Wiha X-Selector bit set for the magnetic tip 1/4" Wiha Insulated screwdriver. http://www.wihatools.com/700seri/794serie.htm
The Wiha stores 6 bits in its magazine under its rotating cap (6+1... 6 in the mag and 1 in the tube, autoloader 
-style) . The X-Selector case has extras, like Torx, Robertson, large straight blade, whatever 1/4" hex drive, plus a magnetic quick-release driver attachment. You can order sets in different configurations, as you may already know.

BP


----------



## App.Electrician

BP_redbear said:


> Thanks nemo. A Fluke hat light (2 AAA), and a Wiha X-Selector bit set for the magnetic tip 1/4" Wiha Insulated screwdriver. http://www.wihatools.com/700seri/794serie.htm
> The Wiha stores 6 bits in its magazine under its rotating cap (6+1... 6 in the mag and 1 in the tube, autoloader
> -style) . The X-Selector case has extras, like Torx, Robertson, large straight blade, whatever 1/4" hex drive, plus a magnetic quick-release driver attachment. You can order sets in different configurations, as you may already know.


I was a job one day and I have a few WiHa screwdrivers. I'm sure you know they're made in Germany. I was workin with a guy that just got his 35 yr pin and he saw me tightening a coupling with a WiHa flathead. He walked over to me and grabbed that screwdriver outta my hand and said, "This isn't made in the USA you can't use this on a union job." I told him to try it out and he kinda snuffed the idea, and threw back in my lap. I pestered the hell out of him the next few days about using it and he finally tried it out. 

He bought a whole set the next week. They're certainly worth the money and cheaper than Klein.


----------



## BP_redbear

App.Electrician said:


> I was a job one day and I have a few WiHa screwdrivers... they're made in Germany... I was workin with a guy ... and he saw me tightening a coupling with a WiHa flathead. He walked over to me and grabbed that screwdriver outta my hand and said, "This isn't made in the USA you can't use this on a union job."...


That's both Ironic...

"I don't want to see you using that -high quality- imported tool on a union job to tighten that cheap India-, Pakistan-, or Chinese-manufactued fitting." 

... and sad.

I am not claiming that all union jobs use imported fittings. I have seen a lot of packaging for connectors and couplings for EMT, and most I see lately seem to be made elsewhere... Maybe it's just the box... that's made... over there...


----------



## 76nemo

BP_redbear said:


> That's both Ironic...
> 
> "I don't want to see you using that -high quality- imported tool on a union job to tighten that cheap India-, Pakistan-, or Chinese-manufactued fitting."
> 
> ... and sad.
> 
> I am not claiming that all union jobs use imported fittings. I have seen a lot of packaging for connectors and couplings for EMT, and most I see lately seem to be made elsewhere... Maybe it's just the box... that's made... over there...


 
That is sad. Wiha makes damn good product!!!!


----------



## BP_redbear

*that's for sure...*

At least the 'old guy' realized that, and actually bought some Wiha screwdrivers for himself. His initial comment would have gotten a less-than-pleasant reply from me, no doubt.

It's just sad, IMHO, that more and more fittings, and such, that we use to build our own country, aren't made here. I wouldn't mind if some of them said Made in Canada...


----------



## cguillas

I wouldn't mind if any of them said made in Canada either. That being said, the closest thing I can find is Klein.


----------



## crazyboy

Crappy pics


----------



## 220/221

> is it all right for a union guy to have more tools than what is required on the tool list?


No. One of your "brothers" could report you and you would be written up and disiplined.

I remember (1976) a guy getting chastised in front of the entire union meeting (maybe 150 guys) for putting 2 bucks worth of gas in the company truck so he could make it back to the shop. That's when I realized I wasn't cut out to be a union guy.

The theory is to not give an advantage to someone who has more/better tools. It is designed to limit the playing field. I have always seen this as a valid point but if things like tin snips are not on the tool list, that's just a waste of resources.

If I were in charge, there would be a minimum and a maximum tool list.


----------



## j johnson

I us a mubbermaid Tough when working with asbestous removel team.
It is ezy to clean or throw a way!


----------



## BP_redbear

Quote:
is it all right for a union guy to have more tools than what is required on the tool list?



220/221 said:


> No. One of your "brothers" could report you and you would be written up and disiplined.


It must be different in each local, as far as how strict enforcement of the list is. As has been mentioned here before on different threads, my local's list doesn't include wire strippers. Most guys have them, One guy even has the Ideal automatic stripper. Conduit reamer and files are not on the list, either. Many guys have them. Some guys use their pliers. I have a Klein reamer, a flat file and a half round file. The mini bar clamp is certainly not on our list, but as *MechhanicalDVR* said, it just might find its way onto my list and into my tool bag.

Maybe some local contracts specifically say 'shall have all tools on the tool list, and nothing more'. Our contract reads 'shall have... but not limited to... contractor to supply all other tools necessary'. 

There are other examples, and certainly I have been told that bringing other personal tools such as cordless drills, power tools would be frowned upon. I am sure the brothers would make it clear to someone who brought those tools from home that it is unacceptable. The BA would probably agree. I am not sure, given the wording of the contract... '...not limited to...' that you could actually be formally disciplined.

Just my observations...


----------



## Frasbee

I don't always carry my hammerdrill onto the site, but I keep it in my car, just in case.

I don't like using company tools, they tend to suck. Craftsman and Ryobi drills?

Bah, gimme my Bosch.


----------



## SideWorker

220/221 said:


> No. One of your "brothers" could report you and you would be written up and disiplined.


That's not completely true. It depends on the bylaws of that particular local.

My local has a tool list as a *minimum*. If you'd like to bring extra tools, you are welcome to. Tools such as spin tights (nut drivers), ratcheting combination wrenchs, tin snips, squares, multimeters, files, etc. are all examples of tools that are not on our tool list. However, it would be hard to find a member without most of those tools in their bag.

If you're brining your own hammer drill and ladder to the job, then you might be called to the hall for a little talk.



220/221 said:


> I remember (1976) a guy getting chastised in front of the entire union meeting (maybe 150 guys) for putting 2 bucks worth of gas in the company truck so he could make it back to the shop. That's when I realized I wasn't cut out to be a union guy.


Things are different today, or at least in my local. We understand that the contractor needs to make money for us to keep working. We understand that the customer has to be happy for us to keep working.


----------



## Grogan14

Getting back into the trade after doing something else for a bit, I found this new Husky bag they're carrying at Home Depot. 

I do primarily residential service work, and was looking for a neater appearance than my old CLC bag. Also, something with a wider stance, that would be less prone to tipping. 

The bag is made of a very heavy water-resistant material. It claims over 140 ways to store your tools (72 internal and 68 external). Other features are a fold-down steel handle, padded shoulder strap, 4 electrical tape straps, 2 tape measure clips. It has a hard bottom, with 5 heavy-duty rubber feet. Was just shy of $90.

Haven't loaded it up as yet, but I did note that it seems almost as heavy empty as my old bag is full. Being that I am less than giant, that is something of a concern.


----------



## Richard Rowe

Thats a nice looking bag. I belive you could even get lunch in there. Be sure and post some more pixs when you get everything in it.... Ya just may have to buy some more stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## azsly1

big tool bags are a good and bad thing. i had a larger husky job for a while, but i stuffed so much in it it got more of a PITA than a help. i usually pack 15 lbs of ____ in a 5 lb bag though...


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Grogan14 said:


> Getting back into the trade after doing something else for a bit, I found this new Husky bag they're carrying at Home Depot.
> 
> I do primarily residential service work, and was looking for a neater appearance than my old CLC bag. Also, something with a wider stance, that would be less prone to tipping.
> 
> The bag is made of a very heavy water-resistant material. It claims over 140 ways to store your tools (72 internal and 68 external). Other features are a fold-down steel handle, padded shoulder strap, 4 electrical tape straps, 2 tape measure clips. It has a hard bottom, with 5 heavy-duty rubber feet. Was just shy of $90.
> 
> Haven't loaded it up as yet, but I did note that it seems almost as heavy empty as my old bag is full. Being that I am less than giant, that is something of a concern.



Why do you have a picture of JTT as your avatar?...weird.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Grogan14 said:


> Getting back into the trade after doing something else for a bit, I found this new Husky bag they're carrying at Home Depot.
> 
> I do primarily residential service work, and was looking for a neater appearance than my old CLC bag. Also, something with a wider stance, that would be less prone to tipping.
> 
> The bag is made of a very heavy water-resistant material. It claims over 140 ways to store your tools (72 internal and 68 external). Other features are a fold-down steel handle, padded shoulder strap, 4 electrical tape straps, 2 tape measure clips. It has a hard bottom, with 5 heavy-duty rubber feet. Was just shy of $90.
> 
> Haven't loaded it up as yet, but I did note that it seems almost as heavy empty as my old bag is full. Being that I am less than giant, that is something of a concern.


 
Bro for that much money I would just buy a Veto bag. It would be a cold day in hell before I spent that much on a Home Depot brand item.


----------



## Frasbee

I just ordered the Veto Pro Pack Framer's Tool Bag.

When I get it in I'll let yous know how it is.


----------



## slowforthecones

nice bag..i still prefer my 5gal bucket and the stanley small workchest as it's very modular. How do you clean that cloth after it's gotten soiled or dirty from grease or whatever...


----------



## Richard Rowe

Well that would explain the "More Power" bag, if you fill it up I don't think I could carry it. It seems a bit much on the price but get what you want or you'll not be happy. I like the bags that don't have a closing top so you can get and see stuff easier but thats just me.... I use a tool pouch when I work that holds the most used stuff.


----------



## magikal1

This is my new toolbag (well I've had it a couple months now lol) I used to have a Mastercraft one but it kept flopping all over the place I hated it. I'm only 5 months into my apprenticeship so I don't have every tool yet, but I'm building them up each paycheck lol :thumbsup: 

Ideal Tufftote (Premium Leather) is the way to go for me, love it, fits everything I've ever needed, anything else is in the truck 

I don't know much about different types of bags or anything, and I dont claim that this is the best, but I love it, lifetime warranty and it never tips and it takes a beating :laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones

some of you guys seem to carry your whole tool box in your tool bag. Thought a tool bag was enough to get thru a job....not the entire tool box?


----------



## st0mps

im a new member here so i thought i would post pics of my daily bag , my pops bought this bag when it was 1/3 the price and sent it back to klein because it ripped or something so klein sent him back a new one and he gave it to me


----------



## st0mps




----------



## slowforthecones

I like your leather bag..is that a klein bag? I've got a 5 gal bucket or two for tools, got two leather holsters for my belt for the line mans, 10 in 1, pen and etc. Looks classy compared to all the nylon that's being whored these days at blowes and homeless depot.


----------



## st0mps

yea its klein 20inch leather bag


----------



## Frasbee

I'm switching to a closed top bag.

After a year and a half in the trade, I just started "losing" tools like crazy. I don't even bring my tote on to the job site anymore.

I'll have a lock on the zipper when I bring it on to the job and just hope nobody will be daring enough to walk into our area and lift an entire bag off.


----------



## thekoolcody

This is one out of my 4 bags. This one stays with me.


----------



## TOOL_5150

NolaTigaBait said:


> Jonathan Taylor Thomas...duh:laughing:....The kid from "Home Improvement"


Oh, I dont really pay attention to actors names, actually the only one on that show I knew was Tim Allen, because i like his stand up comedy as well.

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> I'm switching to a closed top bag.
> 
> After a year and a half in the trade, I just started "losing" tools like crazy. I don't even bring my tote on to the job site anymore.
> 
> I'll have a lock on the zipper when I bring it on to the job and just hope nobody will be daring enough to walk into our area and lift an entire bag off.


I’d like to switch to an open top tool bag or tote. I just don’t like the thought of ‘advertising’ my tools right out there in the open, where anyone can just ‘borrow’ or take anything that they want, especially without me knowing. People seem less likely to reach into a bag like the CLC zip-sided, center compartment bag that I am currently using.

As Frasbee seems to be experiencing, an open top bag just seems to advertise “Please feel free to ‘borrow’ or take tools without asking. And, don’t be concerned with returning it promptly, or at all, because I won’t even know that you have taken it. Of course, if you break it, return it by all means, without me even knowing that it has been borrowed, or who had it.”

In 2 years, I have switched from a Veto Pro Pac zip-sided XL model to a CLC zip-sided with large (zippered) center compartment, to a Mcguire-Nicholas square tote, back to the CLC, which I am currently using now. Drawbacks to the CLC are it’s just big, and, it leans to the heaviest side, and tips over easily in the back of my Subaru Outback or a truck bed. But, overall the CLC is good, holds everything I need. I would rather have more room and not need it, than want more room and not have it.

Here are a few bags that I found in a search for a different bag:

Greenlee tote: http://www.toolauthority.com/Greenlee-56336.html

Occidental Leather square tote, all-leather (Made in USA): http://www.acetoolonline.com/OCCIDENTAL-LEATHER-5585-STRONGHOLD-JOURNEYMAN-S-TO-p/occ-5585.htm

Veto Pro Pac open top LC model: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Veto-Pro-Pac-Model-OT-LC-Nylon-Tool-Bag-p/vet-ot-lc.htm

Ideal leather tote: http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/ideal/tuff-tote-bags.htm

Pelican tool case/drawer system: http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pelican-0450-Transport-Case-1088.aspx?gclid=CL-8qbPUtZwCFRBM5QodsBuyog

Klein oval open top: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-58890-17-Pocket-Tool-Tote-Bag-p/kle-58890.htm

Ace tool online has many bags: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Tool-Bags-s/8309.htm
(A Google or other search will find many others).

Other manufacturers to consider:

CLC Custom LeatherCraft
AWP
Mcguire-Nicholas
Bucket Boss
Makita
DeWalt
Milwaukee
Irwin


----------



## Frasbee

BP_redbear said:


> In 2 years, I have switched from a Veto Pro Pac zip-sided XL model


This is the one I purchased from chadstoolbox.com.

I'm still waiting on it because it's still on back order.

I know it's a big larger, but it does have that other compartment for larger tools. I could drop a drill and a sawzall without the blade in there amongst other things.


----------



## JohnJ0906

thekoolcody said:


> This is one out of my 4 bags. This one stays with me.


Why 3 pairs of linesman's?


----------



## BP_redbear

Frasbee said:


> This is the one I purchased from chadstoolbox.com.
> 
> I'm still waiting on it because it's still on back order.


 
Check price and availability with Ace Tool. www.acetoolonline for that bag.
Maybe you can cancel the order with Chads if Ace has it in stock.
Ace lists the XXL-F for $169.95.
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Veto-Pro-Pac-Model-XXL-F-Tool-Bag-p/vet-xxl-f.htm

When I bought a Veto Pro Pac XL model zip-sided bag, I bought it through American Van website. I did a lot of price shopping, and at the time, they had the lowest price and shipping. I see they list the XXL-F at $169.95, also.
http://www.americanvan.com/catalog/standard_dynamic_wrap.cfm?FamilyID=287

Same $ as chadstoolbox.com, I believe. Just a thought. I'm sure you are anxious to get it. I know how backorders can go...


----------



## NolaTigaBait

> Why 3 pairs of linesman's?


So when he loses a pair he'd good.I can't tell you how many tools I've lost in a sea of insulation:laughing:.I have the Klein Journeyman series as my number 1 and I have 2 pairs of those cheapo green commercial electric ones.


----------



## gilbequick

Frasabee, after you get that bag loaded up take a couple pictures of it. And in all seriousness, weigh it. I've got the XL loaded up pretty good and I'm wondering what it weighs.


----------



## TOOL_5150

thekoolcody said:


> This is one out of my 4 bags. This one stays with me.


Hey cody, what kind of hex drivers are those?

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee

gilbequick said:


> Frasabee, after you get that bag loaded up take a couple pictures of it. And in all seriousness, weigh it. I've got the XL loaded up pretty good and I'm wondering what it weighs.


Haha, I'll load it up for a picture, but I have a "back up" bag that I put all my extra tools, and tools that I don't typically use on the job, so I won't be carrying so much dead weight.

I did want to have the large compartment for when I purchase a sawzall. The Bosch I'm looking at is 19'' long and the bag is 25'' or so inches long.


----------



## thekoolcody

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hey cody, what kind of hex drivers are those?
> 
> ~Matt


 
EZ-Red. I got them free from my rep that I buy from. Blue ones are metric, Blue ones are standard and They are about $50 a set. I have 3 pairs of linemans is that they are cheap, and I go threw alot of pairs.


----------



## BP_redbear

*lose, break, or wear out?*



thekoolcody said:


> I have 3 pairs of linemans is that they are cheap, and I go threw alot of pairs.


Do you lose them? Not being a smartass, just wondering what you mean by 'go through' them.

Are the red drivers metric or standard? They look pretty nice. The handles look similar to Wera, or Bahco (German).


----------



## thekoolcody

BP_redbear said:


> Do you lose them? Not being a smartass, just wondering what you mean by 'go through' them.
> 
> Are the red drivers metric or standard? They look pretty nice. The handles look similar to Wera, or Bahco (German).


I lose them sometimes, or they break my linemans. Red are metric, and blue are standard. EZ-Red is a good brand, I havent had a problem with them.


----------



## JohnJ0906

thekoolcody said:


> I lose them sometimes, or they break my linemans.


Who is "they", and, if they are breaking your linesmans, why aren't they replacing them?


----------



## thekoolcody

JohnJ0906 said:


> Who is "they", and, if they are breaking your linesmans, why aren't they replacing them?


Every time my boss breaks them, i buy a new pair then hand him the bill and he pays me in money, cigerettes, food stamps whatever he has


----------



## electricalperson

after a few months the veto is holding up strong and is still well organized!


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah I thought that at first but it wasn't funny and had no sarcasm so I had to question it. Then when I found out who his avatar is I just figured the twink thing had some gay conatation and just let it drop there.


Understood. Stupid kids...

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> after a few months the veto is holding up strong and is still well organized!


I would sure hope so, considering I'm payin 170 dollars for the damn thing.

I've been using a CLC open top for over a year and a half that I got on sale for 15 dollars at Ace's Hardware when I first started out.

I've just out grown it, but it's held up just fine.


----------



## JohnJ0906

thekoolcody said:


> Every time my boss breaks them, i buy a new pair then hand him the bill and he pays me in money, cigerettes, food stamps whatever he has


----------



## st0mps

can i fit a hacksaw in those veto pac xl bag ?


----------



## Speedy Petey

This thread has been cleaned up and warnings sent. 

Guys, please keep it civil. I don't care what your feelings are on certain topics, but keep the insulting comments to yourselves.

Thanks.


----------



## Frasbee

Speedy Petey said:


> This thread has been cleaned up and warnings sent.
> 
> Guys, please keep it civil. I don't care what your feelings are on certain topics, but keep the insulting comments to yourselves.
> 
> Thanks.


Did I miss something? :001_huh:


----------



## Voltage Hazard

Frasbee said:


> Did I miss something? :001_huh:


Yup!!!

MANY posts have been removed. :blink:


----------



## slowforthecones

yup  :no:


----------



## magikal1

Heres my setup, I just started about 6 months ago, decided to bring my tools home this weekend and clean them up lol, working at a new Metro Freightliner / Metro Collision in Stoney Creek... dirty as hell there

I dont have EVERY tool yet, and basically everything i can't fit into this pouch my boss supplies for us, the only thing I need to buy really is a meter now:thumbsup:

I've only been in a few houses so far, we mainly do commercial and industrial work:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

st0mps said:


> can i fit a hacksaw in those veto pac xl bag ?


Yes. 

A hacksaw will fit in the side of a Veto Pro Pac XL tool bag.

My hacksaw is a Nicholson, and is a little bit larger than a Lenox or Klein hacksaw. It fit inside and still allowed the bag to zip up. 

I didn't like it though, it partially blocks access to the tool pockets. And, if the tool pockets are all full, and bulging out some, I had to push them back just a bit to get the saw in there, but it did fit all the way at the bottom of the bag.

Same deal with a hammer, gloves, safety glasses... difficult to find a place to put them. 

That's why I switched to a CLC bag with zippered sides and a big, open center compartment. 

I saw a guy who had his hacksaw on the outside of the Veto XL, secured with velco straps or caribiners to the loops that are on the outside of the bag


----------



## st0mps

that becomes a pain in the ass over time im just stick with the bag i got everything fits with no problems nice n neat


----------



## electro916

My tool bags usually get pounded pretty good in my truck tool box. The last bag I was using(in a post earlier in this thread) got beat up and was falling apart already. I switched back to an old McGuire-Nicholas i had that was built really good and took a beating. I figured I should clean it out and I brought it in the house today to clean it out,it is way to packed up with ****. The second pic is the larger stuff in the bag and My new Fluke 335 due to a recall. The last picture besides all my pens, tape, and white out was stuff i found in the bottom of my bag, even a 3/4"conduit tee.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Whow did the leads on your T+ pro get all janked up?

~Matt


----------



## electro916

TOOL_5150 said:


> Whow did the leads on your T+ pro get all janked up?
> 
> ~Matt


I usually wrap the leads around the meter and tuck them under themselves to store them so they are not flying all over the bag.


----------



## bduerler

how do you post pics? would like to show my two tool bags


----------



## azsly1

this stuff goes in a 28 (i think) pocket clc bag. best bag i've had so far.


----------



## Rudeboy

here's my tote and tools that live in it.


----------



## rdr

JohnJ0906 said:


> Top of the picture, to the right of your level and above the hex keys - what is that? (The chrome and black cylinder)


The Klein bottle opener is a nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Zappa

How good is this tool kit?:thumbup:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Mr Zappa said:


> View attachment 2155
> 
> 
> How good is this tool kit?:thumbup:


The question is, how good are *you* with that tool kit? :whistling2:



:laughing:


----------



## =Josh=




----------



## cdnelectrician

magikal1 said:


> This is my new toolbag (well I've had it a couple months now lol) I used to have a Mastercraft one but it kept flopping all over the place I hated it. I'm only 5 months into my apprenticeship so I don't have every tool yet, but I'm building them up each paycheck lol :thumbsup:
> 
> Ideal Tufftote (Premium Leather) is the way to go for me, love it, fits everything I've ever needed, anything else is in the truck
> 
> I don't know much about different types of bags or anything, and I dont claim that this is the best, but I love it, lifetime warranty and it never tips and it takes a beating :laughing:


Those Ideal tough totes are awesome! I have always wanted one. But if I used that at work half my tools would be gone in a week sadly:001_huh:


----------



## shockme123

brian john said:


> My goal is too limit the amout of tools I have to carry.
> 
> I have them in the truck but do not want to lug them around.


Same here. The least tools possible to get the job done! :thumbsup:


----------



## shockme123

brian john said:


> My goal is too limit the amout of tools I have to carry.


Same here. The least tools possible to get the job done! :thumbsup:


----------



## embral

I noticed that some of you guys are using bx cutters. I was thinking of picking up a pair but was wondering how well they cut compared to a pair of diagonal cutters. Id like to hear some comments on them


----------



## =Josh=

embral said:


> I noticed that some of you guys are using bx cutters. I was thinking of picking up a pair but was wondering how well they cut compared to a pair of diagonal cutters. Id like to hear some comments on them


like butter


----------



## qmt2

My Veto XL Everything I need for a long days of work.


----------



## Adam12

qmt2 said:


> My Veto XL Everything I need for a long days of work.


 :laughing:

Tools of the trade.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

This is the Dewalt Electrical/Maintenance Worker pouch, cost me $45 CDN, love the open access, easy to carry around, and it comes with a plastic parts tray that conceals in a bottom pouch (which I lost) , great for carrying marrettes and screws and the like.

















http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...382313465136_691905136_10367494_6012966_n.jpg


----------



## gilbequick

Ok here ya go, the tool bag:














































I'm rough on my tools and so far the Veto has held up well. This is the longest I've kept the same bag and don't have any plans for anything else.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

The Veto looks mighty appealing. My major complaint about my current tote is that I have no room to lay a hammer flat and nowhere to stick my hacksaw. Might have to look at the XL as a next bag.


----------



## ramsy

Whats is that yellow tool, left of Socket set, above ratchet-cable cutters?


azsly1 said:


>


----------



## JohnJ0906

ramsy said:


> Whats is that yellow tool, left of Socket set, above ratchet-cable cutters?


Fuse puller.


----------



## ramsy

JohnJ0906 said:


> Fuse puller.


I like it.


----------



## azsly1

ramsy said:


> I like it.



they work rather well... worth the investment in my mind:thumbsup:

http://www.mytoolstore.com/ideal/ide13-08.html


----------



## 3197193

i got the veto xl for christmas and it is the best tool bag i have ever had. the only problem is the weight i have seriously overloaded this bag. i have all of my screwdrivers, nut drivers,allen wrenches, gear wrenches,strippers, channel locks,levels,ultra cutters,drill bits,meter,hacksaw (hanging on the outside),tin snips,only thing i don't have in it is a set of pass through sockets. this bag weights all of 42 lbs. i hate wearing a pouch i set the veto close to where i am working and grab what i need. will try to take some pics later today. this bag is well worth the money


----------



## JoeKP

heres mine, home depot 20$
also has a duffel bag that im planning to use for my cordless tools


----------



## Rudeboy

I use the duffel bag to hold boxes of screws in. It's actually very convenient.


----------



## ramsy

azsly1 said:


> they work rather well... worth the investment in my mind:thumbsup:


Thanks for the link. Can't wait to put it to good use.


----------



## thinkelectrical

Heres mine:

FRONT









FRONT CONTENTS











BACK









BACK CONTENTS


----------



## mikeh32

get the compact torx security set. i have mine for automotive. i love it


----------



## Rudeboy

FRONT CONTENTS









Kinda jealous, nice set up.


----------



## gilbequick

thinkelectrical said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> FRONT CONTENTS


How do you like those Knipex wire strippers?


----------



## NolaTigaBait

I like the 8meter tape measure. I might get one of those b/c the US will soon be on the metric system...:jester:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy

*...*



gilbequick said:


> How do you like those Knipex wire strippers?


your slacking. your color coding is good but your 3 pliers are going mid,small,large. Can you please rearrange that. all the others are in order


----------



## robnj772

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> your slacking. your color coding is good but your 3 pliers are going mid,small,large. Can you please rearrange that. all the others are in order


And Dipsydoodledouchbag strikes again!!!!

:001_unsure:


----------



## gilbequick

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> your slacking. your color coding is good but your 3 pliers are going mid,small,large. Can you please rearrange that. all the others are in order


WTF?


----------



## BuzzKill

This is the one that stays on the truck.










This one goes with me on the job.











This is an exploded view. It's a good combination of everyday tools.


----------



## JoeKP

BuzzKill said:


> This is the one that stays on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one goes with me on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exploded view. It's a good combination of everyday tools.


they look quite used, are they on the old side, or do you just abuse them?


----------



## BuzzKill

JoeKP said:


> they look quite used, are they on the old side, or do you just abuse them?


 They got abused when I was doing new construction but now I like to take it easy on them.


----------



## JoeKP

BuzzKill said:


> They got abused when I was doing new construction but now I like to take it easy on them.


yes, using a flat-head screwdriver as a chisel usually kills them fast


----------



## JayH

BuzzKill said:


> This is an exploded view. It's a good combination of everyday tools.


That is some vintage carpet you got there!


----------



## BuzzKill

JayH said:


> That is some vintage carpet you got there!


 LOL...that's my wife's latest pick up from Tar-jay.


----------



## JayH

BuzzKill said:


> LOL...that's my wife's latest pick up from Tar-jay.


 
So 70's!! :thumbsup:


----------



## paul d.

JoeKP said:


> yes, using a flat-head screwdriver as a chisel usually kills them fast


 no, it does'nt. :no:


----------



## electricalperson

i never seen any electrician with one of those multi tools before


----------



## BuzzKill

electricalperson said:


> i never seen any electrician with one of those multi tools before


 the orange handle'd ones? those are my crimpers...I'd buy the Klien ones but I would confuse them with my *****.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

electricalperson said:


> i never seen any electrician with one of those multi tools before


My old boss had that tool. He just used it to cut 6-32 screws.


----------



## william1978

gilbequick said:


> How do you like those Knipex wire strippers?


 Which ones are wire strippers?


----------



## Chevyman30571




----------



## gilbequick

william1978 said:


> Which ones are wire strippers?


----------



## Rudeboy

Yeah i've wondered how well those work. Never tried them.


----------



## Devin

Hey guys here is my tool bag and tools
I realy like how electricalperson put his screwdrivers and nutdrivers etc on one side and the pilers on the opposite side


----------



## Devin




----------



## Jeff000

Devin said:


>


Are those strippers different? or is one with the red just newer?


----------



## bduerler

Jeff000 said:


> Are those strippers different? or is one with the red just newer?


the yellow strips 10-18awg the red 20-30awg solid also yellow 12-20awg, red 22-32 stranded


----------



## Heating&Air

thought i would tell who ia ma while posting my tool bag since this looks like a big thing on this forum.. i do heating and air with my uncle who is a pro.. im his apprentice he is teaching me everything i know.. i do a lot of the electrical work for units... wiring them up, new parts, blowers, fan motors, etc, etc.. we do some house electrical no much mostly units.. been doing this since i was 18 im 20 not a long time.. bt getting there. the little screw drivers are for thermostates, i use the pvc cutters for drains from units and cutting romex. any questions let me know thanks.

Ant.


----------



## ramsy

gilbequick said:


> How do you like those Knipex wire strippers?


Have similar model Knipex 11 15 160 wire stripper (chrome plated). The chrome plating is so hard & sharp, I can't feel a difference between stripping insulation or cutting copper.

If gauge stopper isn't dialed-in perfectly this tool digs-in, and buggers up the wire while removing insulation. No presets exist for gauge stopper. Some length of wire can be destroyed while dialing-in stopper to a different gauge. 

My field use is limited to one wire gauge only, once properly set, otherwise keep grabbing standard strippers for speed, cutting, & stripping mixed wire sizes.


----------



## user438

ok thats it, after I finish waxing the screws on all the receptacles in my house this weekend I'm gonna take some pics of my tool bag

P.S. I started carrying a screwdiver in my pocket at all times so I can straighten the crooked cover plates that drive me crazy at restaurants and the mall etc...


----------



## paul d.

we got some guys that are anal about device screws being straight. i go behind em and tweak them just a little bit crooked. drives em crazy. only takes 2-3 devices. and to the guys that think i'm wasting the co.'s time /money..... f*ck you. :jester:


----------



## gilbequick

Heating&Air said:


> thought i would tell who ia ma while posting my tool bag since this looks like a big thing on this forum.. i do heating and air with my uncle who is a pro.. im his apprentice he is teaching me everything i know.. i do a lot of the electrical work for units... wiring them up, new parts, blowers, fan motors, etc, etc.. we do some house electrical no much mostly units.. been doing this since i was 18 im 20 not a long time.. bt getting there. the little screw drivers are for thermostates, i use the pvc cutters for drains from units and cutting romex. any questions let me know thanks.
> 
> Ant.



Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:.

William you're fired.


----------



## JoeKP

Heating&Air said:


> thought i would tell who ia ma while posting my tool bag since this looks like a big thing on this forum.. i do heating and air with my uncle who is a pro.. im his apprentice he is teaching me everything i know.. i do a lot of the electrical work for units... wiring them up, new parts, blowers, fan motors, etc, etc.. we do some house electrical no much mostly units.. been doing this since i was 18 im 20 not a long time.. bt getting there. the little screw drivers are for thermostates, _*i use the pvc cutters for drains from units and cutting romex.*_ any questions let me know thanks.
> 
> Ant.


never heard that before:blink:


----------



## JoeKP

Rich R said:


> P.S. I started carrying a screwdiver in my pocket at all times so I can straighten the crooked cover plates that drive me crazy at restaurants and the mall etc...


:thumbsup: I do the same thing, its the way I was raised, all the cover plates I've touched all have the screws at a horizontal fashion


----------



## NolaTigaBait

JoeKP said:


> :thumbsup: I do the same thing, its the way I was raised, all the cover plates I've touched all have the screws at a horizontal fashion


Obsess much?


----------



## JoeKP

NolaTigaBait said:


> Obsess much?



:laughing: i dont care, it makes it look nice


----------



## JoeKP

Had to clean out the bag today, and took some pics of th tools inside of it for you guys to see


----------



## Devin

What you use the spilt bolt pliers for joekp?


----------



## JayH

JoeKP said:


> :thumbsup: I do the same thing, its the way I was raised, all the cover plates I've touched all have the screws at a horizontal fashion


I require all my trim screws to be verticle. 

That comes from wiring a bakery where specifications required all of the screws to be verticle to prevent the accumulation of flour in the screw slot.


----------



## RIVETER

*Tool bag*

Wow, I worked for 15 years on construction and only with a well stocked Klein tool pouch. My tool box with all the rest was close by but locked up till needed. If I had all of that gear for every day use my back would not let me get up in the morning.


----------



## paul d.

Devin said:


> What you use the spilt bolt pliers for joekp?


 split bolt pliers ????...... never heered of such a thing. :blink:


----------



## Devin

It's in between the yellow cutter and the *****


----------



## user438

Those look like regular slip joint pliers, is that what you meant ?


----------



## JoeKP

just regular pliers, use them for whatever i need them for, used mostly to tighten up CATV jacks


----------



## van2977

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...



How do you like that carhartt apron? my home depot 99cents one is getting tired.


----------



## user438

ok I just finished putting a coat of wax on my panel cover and figured I would take some tool pics


----------



## JoeKP

do you always carry the dog around with you?


----------



## user438

lol, by the time I finished posting these the dog was laying in middle of everything


----------



## JoeKP

Rich R said:


> lol, by the time I finished posting these the dog was laying in middle of everything


haha, now you have to go wax the tools


----------



## bduerler

Rich R said:


> ok I just finished putting a coat of wax on my panel cover and figured I would take some tool pics


My dog would do the same thing but she would probably be chewing on one of my tools in the process :laughing:


----------



## CFine

Here's Mine


----------



## azsly1

CFine said:


> Here's Mine


how long have you had your makita set? still on the factory chuck on the drill? i bought a spare when i got the kit just in case...


----------



## CFine

azsly1 said:


> how long have you had your makita set? still on the factory chuck on the drill? i bought a spare when i got the kit just in case...


lol i've had that drill for a year now, same chuck and all, i'm not nice with my tools but i do keep the m oiled and clean.


----------



## mikeh32

holy crap that black and decker drill is old! how do i know, i got one from my dad when he was an electrician


----------



## CFine

mikeh32 said:


> holy crap that black and decker drill is old! how do i know, i got one from my dad when he was an electrician


sad part is thats no black and junker lol. that drill keep on trucking and it's as powerfull as my mini makita drill. but is corded so i can drill out a house or drill into steel pip w/o burning up my drill. orginal chuck and cord on that drill too. take care of your tools and they last forever. lol


----------



## mikeh32

CFine said:


> sad part is thats no black and junker lol. that drill keep on trucking and it's as powerfull as my mini makita drill. but is corded so i can drill out a house or drill into steel pip w/o burning up my drill. orginal chuck and cord on that drill too. take care of your tools and they last forever. lol


wait, what kind is it then? it looks just like my 25 year old black and decker


----------



## CFine

Black and decker still, just not made by the same company as they were back then. drill is about 35 years old(i'm 26) best corded drill i ever had.


----------



## mikeh32

CFine said:


> Black and decker still, just not made by the same company as they were back then. drill is about 35 years old(i'm 26) best corded drill i ever had.


i will take a pic when i get up of mine. my dad got it when he joined the ibew. he was the first hispanic, of chicago


----------



## amptech




----------



## amptech




----------



## amptech

Sorry it took 3 posts. I don't know what I was doing wrong.


----------



## varmit

*Toolbox?*

Folks,

Are toolboxes completely "out of fashion"? I have always worn a pouch with my every day tools and had a toolbox with most of the other stuff. I now do mostly industrial jobs in fairly large buildings, so to avoid going back and forth to the truck all the time, i have a cart that I haul my tools on. It is one of those "2 wheeler" delivery carts with 2 small wheels on the handle end. This makes for a nice 4 wheel cart. I usually haul my Kennedy tool box, 5 gallon bucket with my pouch and meters, my dinner bucket, a drop light, a drop cord, a drill, and if needed a 6 foot ladder. I may look as if I have run away from home, but I can usually accomplish something when i get to the work site.

A tool that I do not see in most of these posts is a tri square. Do y'all never lay out the holes or knockouts in an enclosure?


----------



## william1978

amptech said:


> Sorry it took 3 posts. I don't know what I was doing wrong.


 What do you use to hold the PVC in place?


----------



## william1978

Rich R said:


>


 I see a 1/4" hollow wall set tool.:thumbsup: I love using lead anchors with hollow wall set tool. I carry 1/4" and 3/8".


----------



## captkirk

william1978 said:


> What do you use to hold the PVC in place?


 Ideal tools are fast becoming my favorite.....Klien seriously doesnt even compare anymore..I got an ideal screw driver that I have not been so nice to just to see how it holds up and so far its been a champ. And the wire nut tool in the butt is great for loosening wire nuts that are stuck on. I want to evenutally replace all my klien tools with Ideals.


----------



## william1978

captkirk said:


> Ideal tools are fast becoming my favorite.....Klien seriously doesnt even compare anymore..I got an ideal screw driver that I have not been so nice to just to see how it holds up and so far its been a champ. And the wire nut tool in the butt is great for loosening wire nuts that are stuck on. I want to evenutally replace all my klien tools with Ideals.


 Ok?? I was just wanting to know what was holding the PVC up right.


----------



## The Motts

amptech said:


>


How do you like the M12 impact driver?


----------



## amptech

william1978 said:


> What do you use to hold the PVC in place?


The 1" sections of PVC are glued to each other. The groups are then "pop" riveted to the tool bag ends from the outside which are nylon covered plastic panels. I chamfered the ends of the PVC so they would be slightly tapered to fit the screwdriver handles. The one for the reamer is notched to fit the knife hooks.


----------



## amptech

The Motts said:


> How do you like the M12 impact driver?


I love the M12 system. Been using it for a year now and have no major complaints.


----------



## bduerler

captkirk said:


> Ideal tools are fast becoming my favorite.....Klien seriously doesnt even compare anymore..I got an ideal screw driver that I have not been so nice to just to see how it holds up and so far its been a champ. And the wire nut tool in the butt is great for loosening wire nuts that are stuck on. I want to evenutally replace all my klien tools with Ideals.


hey me to i have already replaced my kleins with ideals. i love the screwdrivers. your gonna love the nutdrivers to. all the pliers are pretty solid and ideal backs and honors there lifetime warranty.:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick

varmit said:


> A tool that I do not see in most of these posts is a tri square. Do y'all never lay out the holes or knockouts in an enclosure?


I carry one just like in Amptech's picture. You just don't see it in my pics because it's in the bottom of my bag.


----------



## AFOREMA1

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


I use the same CLC bag they have a couple varieties at Home Depot or Lowes cannot remember which. I bought mine during the Holiday shopping season for $40 and have used it for 2 years + great for on the airlines when I was traveling doing service work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey

The Motts said:


> How do you like the M12 impact driver?


What is that little Fluke meter?


----------



## Chevyman30571

Looks like the fluke laser distance meter. I have one also but i chose the stabila. I use it for estimates and for measuring for fire plans


----------



## amptech

Speedy Petey said:


> What is that little Fluke meter?


It is the Fluke laser distance measure. Very accurate and handy when running pipe.


----------



## Frasbee

Since my old post in this thread a while back I've upgraded from a CLC open top, to the Veto XXL Framers closed top. I've also been improving my collection of tools with knipex pliers and Wera drivers. Oh, and I've added a 18v NiCad reciprocating saw to my cordless system.


----------



## Frasbee

And to show the difference between the stanley demo drivers (top), and the Wera chisel drivers (bottom), you can see the Stanley is worn and chipped while the Wera has managed to keep a fine edge despite being used for the same amount of time (6+ months).


----------



## JackBoot

Over the years I have started keeping less and less tools in my main bag. 

Carrying 4 pairs of linesman is a lot of extra weight. 2 pairs of needle nose and all those channel locks are also heavy.


----------



## paul d.

JackBoot said:


> Over the years I have started keeping less and less tools in my main bag.
> 
> Carrying 4 pairs of linesman is a lot of extra weight. 2 pairs of needle nose and all those channel locks are also heavy.


 what he said.


----------



## JackBoot

Even Nut Drivers. Out of the 7 piece set I use 2 the most so I only carry them (3/8" and 7/16"). When I am running larger pipe and need the 1/2" for strut straps I'll get it out of the truck during break or lunch time and I'll keep it with my tools until that job is over. I do that type of thing often, I got sick of carrying 50 lbs. of steel around with me everywhere when a 5in1 and linesman pliers could do most tasks.


----------



## Frasbee

I don't keep all of those tools in my bag with me.

Some tools are extra and I leave them at home.

Most tools sit in my bag while I carry around what I need in my tool pouch (which I didn't take a picture of).

Regardless, I will carry my bag around because it would take 10 minutes for me to walk from the job to my car and back again. I've come across too many electricians that would like to borrow my tools because they left theirs in their truck.

Tell me, what good is it doing there?


----------



## JackBoot

Frasbee said:


> Tell me, what good is it doing there?


Like I said, I learned in all my years. I know you know everything like all the other apprentices :thumbup:

As I mentioned earlier, if I need something I'll get it from my truck at lunch or break time. There are very few tools that are required at that exact moment, it's not like the job will come to a stop. 

Think before you start a task, plan ahead and anticipate what you will need. That's very important in this trade.


----------



## Frasbee

JackBoot said:


> Like I said, I learned in all my years. I know you know everything like all the other apprentices :thumbup:
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, if I need something I'll get it from my truck at lunch or break time. There are very few tools that are required at that exact moment, it's not like the job will come to a stop.
> 
> Think before you start a task, plan ahead and anticipate what you will need. That's very important in this trade.


The the job will often come to a stop when you're working by yourself. I believe the circumstances per job, and per company vary greatly. "You can work all day, but that doesn't mean you're being productive." That's _my_ reality, whether I like it or not.

Journeymen that try to get by all day with pliers and a screwdriver end up spending a lot of time walking around borrowing tools and soon end up off the job all together.


----------



## Devin

*I carry so many useless tools in my bag like TORX or Robertson(Square Recess) Screwdriver. But I don’t really care because that day some one needs to borrow ill have it. Also I love tools
I also have the 9/16 and 5/8 nut drivers extra weight but who cares*


----------



## paul d.

Devin said:


> *I carry so many useless tools in my bag like TORX or Robertson(Square Recess) Screwdriver. But I don’t really care because that day some one needs to borrow ill have it. Also I love tools*
> *I also have the 9/16 and 5/8 nut drivers extra weight but who cares*


 aint it past your bed time ?


----------



## Devin

no its only 7 20 i have to be in bed at 8


----------



## T2green

My Bag


----------



## JackBoot

That's a lot of stuff that you fit into that little bag. 

You carry the megger with you all the time, as well as both the T5 and 337?


----------



## T2green

yep along with the 117 I have this thing about meters but I can stop anytime really I can  It all started when I bought my first fluke.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

Them tools look awful clean....
i'm just teasin...


----------



## van2977

I have the same bag how do you fit all that stuff. I am so afraid
of cracking the display on my meter because its so snug in the bag.


----------



## electricalperson

once i gather most of my tools up ill take a new picture of the newly updated tool bag. i am saving my money up for the veto pro pac once again. best tool bag on the market and i will get a new one for sure.


----------



## JackBoot

electricalperson said:


> once i gather most of my tools up ill take a new picture of the newly updated tool bag. i am saving my money up for the veto pro pac once again. best tool bag on the market and i will get a new one for sure.


Hey, did you ever get my letter? I hope I sent it to the right address


----------



## T2green

van2977 said:


> I have the same bag how do you fit all that stuff. I am so afraid
> of cracking the display on my meter because its so snug in the bag.


All the screwdrivers go on the inside pockets, pliers on outside tape in bottom along with large Allen, Tape measure in outside holder on bag Meters in a square shape with all displays facing each other plenty of room really. I think I will go buy more 

Too clean I know, I wipe them down each week. I left the covers on all the meter displays to keep them from getting scratched.


----------



## BP_redbear

*good tools*



T2green said:


> My Bag


Nice assortment.

Unless you are doing plant and/or machine maintenance, I'd lose, sell, or leave in car the Megger/DMM, and the DMM, and either the T5 amp or the 336/337 clamp. I would carry only the T5 or the 337 clamp everyday. What's the little Fluke? Is it a phase rotation meter? Mine was a 9040. I don't believe the leads were removable.

When I left plant electrical maintenance, and joined the IBEW as a construction electrician, I sold my Fluke 1587 Megger/DMM, my 9040 phase rotation meter, and a data-logging meter with software, and kept only the 336 clamp and a volt stick.

Dude, 5 meters? There's help groups for people like us.

Keep your center of gravity low on that Klein tote. I hear they tip over very easily.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Buddha In Babylon said:


> Them tools look awful clean....
> i'm just teasin...


They are klein, if you use them, they go bad. I know how much he paid for them all, and I wouldnt want them to go bad either!

~Matt


----------



## egads

They better be clean if you are going to lay them out on carpet!


----------



## cdnelectrician

T2green said:


> My Bag


 
Ever use those tools? You can barely see any yellow on my Fluke DMM anymore LOL:whistling2:


----------



## BP_redbear

cdnelectrician said:


> Ever use those tools? You can barely see any yellow on my Fluke DMM anymore LOL:whistling2:


Stop using your Fluke as a hammer. :whistling2:

I know that once the yellow 'armor' gets dirty, it's pretty much there to stay.


----------



## Frasbee

I just got the Bosch 10.8 Impactor!

I'll take pictures soon.


----------



## Ianh

Here's the cadillac







I also have a veto pro pac xl I keep in the truck. These are the tools I take with me all the time.

The black pouch just holds bx connectors / screws / straps / marettes and whatever else doesn't ride upfront


----------



## mikeh32

what type of screwdrivers are those?


----------



## JoeKP

mikeh32 said:


> what type of screwdrivers are those?


i am afraid to say, but they look like some cheapo dollar store brand...:no:


----------



## pc9460

JoeKP said:


> i am afraid to say, but they look like some cheapo dollar store brand...:no:


they're wiha


----------



## bduerler

pc9460 said:


> they're wiha


nope they are wera made in germany and are not a cheap dollar store brand. from what i hear they are the best screwdrivers in the market but i love my ideals so i doubt i would pay the amount of money wera ask for those


----------



## Ianh

The yellow and black handle drivers are the wera chisel drivers, the shaft goes all the way through the handle so you dont destroy the end while you are bashing them with your pliers.

As for price, here in vancouver, they are pretty close to klein.


----------



## gilbequick

Ianh, you carry all of that around, all the time?!?!


----------



## gilbequick

:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## bduerler

here is my tool bag all my tools are Ideals except for a craftsman lineman and hex sets and wrenches and my socket set is kobalt the meters are ideal and the buttset is a tempo pe 961 the little black and red and black and orange techdrivers are wiha


----------



## bduerler

here is the rest
i will add more pictures as i buy more and complete my tools set


----------



## william1978

I'm glad you got to post some pictures bduerler.


----------



## bduerler

william1978 said:


> I'm glad you got to post some pictures bduerler.


Yes sir and i owe it all to you thank you again for the lesson on how to work the system on here:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

bduerler said:


> Yes sir and i owe it all to you thank you again for the lesson on how to work the system on here:thumbsup:


 Your welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

Ianh said:


> The yellow and black handle drivers are the wera chisel drivers, the shaft goes all the way through the handle so you dont destroy the end while you are bashing them with your pliers.
> 
> As for price, here in vancouver, they are pretty close to klein.


Dude, you can reduce that load hardcore if you drop all the chiseldrivers but the large flathead and pick up a ten in one. Hell, the flathead driver is the only one really worth banging on anyway.

Seriously dude, some people say _I _carry too many tools, but what you got goin' is ultra overkill.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> Dude, you can reduce that load hardcore if you drop all the chiseldrivers but the large flathead and pick up a ten in one. Hell, the flathead driver is the only one really worth banging on anyway.
> 
> Seriously dude, some people say _I _carry too many tools, but what you got goin' is ultra overkill.


you carry to much :laughing: have you seen my tool bag? and im not done yet i still have a few more ideals to buy, the 35-210, c-24, 35-429, 35-052, 30-425, 35-021, and the 30-3430


----------



## Ianh

gilbequick said:


> Ianh, you carry all of that around, all the time?!?!





Frasbee said:


> Dude, you can reduce that load hardcore if you drop all the chiseldrivers but the large flathead and pick up a ten in one. Hell, the flathead driver is the only one really worth banging on anyway.
> 
> Seriously dude, some people say _I _carry too many tools, but what you got goin' is ultra overkill.


haha those are just the tools i take to site, the tools i use i just keep in my pockets. There is no way im wearing that thing all day!


----------



## Frasbee

Ianh said:


> haha those are just the tools i take to site, the tools i use i just keep in my pockets. There is no way im wearing that thing all day!


Ah, you're like the journey I work with. His tool pouch is overloaded, so he never actually wears it except on rare occasions. He still carries at tote on top of that.

The photos of all those tools are not all the tools I carry in my bag.
I adjust my veto to lighten the load, but carrying a sawzall in there will always keep it heavy, and swap out tools between it, and my tool pouch throughout the day. Pulling wire I'll drop the pouch and use my pockets, but runnin' pipe all day I'll keep the pouch on.


----------



## Forgery

T2green said:


> My Bag


I have that bag, but the next model up which has more pockets.

I can't see how you fit all those tools and meters in there, any pics taken from the top to see how it all fits?


----------



## BP_redbear

Forgery said:


> I have that bag, but the next model up which has more pockets.
> 
> I can't see how you fit all those tools and meters in there, any pics taken from the top to see how it all fits?


It looks full, but not 'overfilled' to me.
Maybe sequential pics as the tote is being filled... :whistling2:

And, perhaps 'fewer' pockets is the key. Less number of pockets, only larger in dimension. I considered the Klein tote at one time. I would also have gone with the 'more pockets' model.


----------



## bduerler

i guess no one like my tool bag...


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> i guess no one like my tool bag...


It's actually one of the best, in my opinion, bd.
That is the identical CLC bag that I am currently using.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> It's actually one of the best, in my opinion, bd.
> That is the identical CLC bag that I am currently using.


you know what i believe your the one who convinced me to buy the bag in the first place. and your right it is one of the best im glad i listened:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

hey BP i found the thread you were the one who told me about the clc thanks a ton:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/veto-ot-xl-toolbag-9207/


----------



## AFOREMA1

bduerler said:


> you know what i believe your the one who convinced me to buy the bag in the first place. and your right it is one of the best im glad i listened:thumbsup:


I love my clc bag, best I have ever owned.:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

*someone actually listened to ME???*



bduerler said:


> hey BP i found the thread you were the one who told me about the clc thanks a ton:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/veto-ot-xl-toolbag-9207/


You are welcome. Glad that I was some help.


----------



## AIC

Hello everyone, I though I'd make my first post in here since I think this one of the best threads I have ever seen on the net :thumbup: and I love tools. 

Here is my main tool bag with all the tools I use the most. I work maintenance at a food storage plant that is almost completely automated. It's a nice mix of electrical/tele/datacom.


----------



## Rudeboy

JoeKP said:


> i am afraid to say, but they look like some cheapo dollar store brand...:no:


You and mikeh are retardo. :whistling2: 
Those are some of the best drivers you can get on the planet. They make any klein driver look dollar store.


good on ya bdueler! i've waited with great anticipation to see your set-up.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

AIC said:


> Hello everyone, I though I'd make my first post in here since I think this one of the best threads I have ever seen on the net :thumbup: and I love tools.
> 
> Here is my main tool bag with all the tools I use the most. I work maintenance at a food storage plant that is almost completely automated. It's a nice mix of electrical/tele/datacom.


You've got quite a mix of brands in there, I approve. :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

AIC said:


> Hello everyone, I though I'd make my first post in here since I think this one of the best threads I have ever seen on the net :thumbup: and I love tools.
> 
> Here is my main tool bag with all the tools I use the most. I work maintenance at a food storage plant that is almost completely automated. It's a nice mix of electrical/tele/datacom.


Very Nice.
Welcome to the forum!
I spent nearly 4 years at a ground beef processing and packaging plant.


----------



## JohnJ0906

bduerler said:


> i guess no one like my tool bag...


I have the same one myself - Has been working well for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> You and mikeh are retardo. :whistling2:
> Those are some of the best drivers you can get on the planet. They make any klein driver look dollar store.
> 
> 
> good on ya bdueler! i've waited with great anticipation to see your set-up.
> :thumbsup:


i hope you approve sir


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> You are welcome. Glad that I was some help.


yes i sure did listen and im glad i did:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

AFOREMA1 said:


> I love my clc bag, best I have ever owned.:thumbsup:


Ironically, I just posted my CLC bag , For Sale, on the 'Electrician Swap' board.


----------



## AFOREMA1

BP_redbear said:


> Ironically, I just posted my CLC bag , For Sale, on the 'Electrician Swap' board.


still using mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Devin

I have a veto because i like organization but i have to much stuff and i dont want to take any of it out so the question is anyone have a tool bag thats filled up with those zipper bags if so how do you like it


----------



## mikeh32

Rudeboy said:


> You and mikeh are retardo. :whistling2:
> Those are some of the best drivers you can get on the planet. They make any klein driver look dollar store.
> 
> 
> good on ya bdueler! i've waited with great anticipation to see your set-up.
> :thumbsup:


Well, at least i can comprehend a post. 

All I did was ask what kind they where, because i have used them before. 

Who is the ******?


----------



## bduerler

so anyone have any new tool bags or updates to there current bag they would like to share??? you know the two tool bags i would like to see are randomkillers and 480sparkeys


----------



## Rudeboy

mikeh32 said:


> Well, at least i can comprehend a post.
> 
> All I did was ask what kind they where, because i have used them before.
> 
> Who is the ******?


Don't get all butthurt. I used a :whistling2: and a .

Now i have to use a :blink:.

And for the truth in the matter, I comprehend posts very well.


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> Don't get all butthurt. I used a :whistling2: and a .
> 
> Now i have to use a :blink:.
> 
> And for the truth in the matter, I comprehend posts very well.


i think lil mikey is mad at you :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tie003uk

Chicagoguy said:


> I carry a CLC bag.... I was looking at the Veto Bags, but it was hard to justify spending so much money on one of those bags... Plus someone on the sight recommended taking a look at CLC stuff. I did and found this bag that does hold a bunch of tools, while still keeping things organized and it has a large zipper compartment in the middle to hold bigger things.... The best part was I think it only cost $50...


 
hey where can i buy this bag it looks nice, i live in dayton,ohio


----------



## BP_redbear

tie003uk said:


> hey where can i buy this bag it looks nice, i live in dayton,ohio


I bought my CLC 1539 at my local Home Depot. I didn't see them in there, last time I was there. My 1539 is actually for auction on eBay at the moment.

If you want a new one, and online purchasing doesn't scare you, go to www.acetoolonline.com, or Google 'CLC 1539'.


----------



## The Motts




----------



## crazyboy

The Motts said:


>


Have the same hammer, and I hate it. How do you like it?


----------



## NotPeterD

crazyboy said:


> Have the same hammer, and I hate it. How do you like it?


I used the 16 ounce Anti-Vibe for a few years, I didn't mind it much. However, I replaced it with a Stanely 16 ounce ball peen hammer. I have no need for a claw hammer, and the round side of the ball peen hammer busts cleaner holes in block (who needs a hammer drill when protruding 3/4" pipe :thumbup: ).


----------



## The Motts

crazyboy said:


> Have the same hammer, and I hate it. How do you like it?


I like it, although since I haven't done a lot of romex work lately, I don't get to use it that much. These days I mostly use it to smack the occasional bang on beam clamp.


----------



## Frasbee

The Motts said:


> I like it, although since I haven't done a lot of romex work lately, I don't get to use it that much. These days I mostly use it to smack the occasional bang on beam clamp.


That's a wonderfully pink screw driver.


----------



## NotPeterD

Frasbee said:


> That's a wonderfully pink screw driver.


It's fabulous!


----------



## gilbequick

NotPeterD said:


> It's fabulous!


lmao :thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick

The Motts, is that an LC or XL?


----------



## NotPeterD

gilbequick said:


> The Motts, is that an LC or XL?


That's an XL. The LC is 3 pockets wide while the XL has 4.


----------



## The Motts

Frasbee said:


> That's a wonderfully pink screw driver.





NotPeterD said:


> It's fabulous!





gilbequick said:


> lmao :thumbup:


Well it does match these:


----------



## The Motts

gilbequick said:


> The Motts, is that an LC or XL?





NotPeterD said:


> That's an XL. The LC is 3 pockets wide while the XL has 4.


Yup, it's an XL.


----------



## bduerler

that is the prettiest pink snap on i have ever seen my friend:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> My tool bag:


Hey Peter, what is that yellow thing at the top center of the picture that looks a lot like a solenoid tester???


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

HOLY CRAP! how do you keep track of anything you have Peter D? I haven't been watching this thread too much, but most of the pics you see on here, guys got their stuff neatly lined up and easy to see and stuff. Lookin at yours is like looking at a magic eye book or a where's waldo game. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

BadContact said:


> Hey Peter, what is that yellow thing at the top center of the picture that looks a lot like a solenoid tester???


Pretty sure that's an Ideal Volcon.


----------



## BadContact

Rudeboy said:


> Pretty sure that's an Ideal Volcon.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> Hey Peter, what is that yellow thing at the top center of the picture that looks a lot like a solenoid tester???


Ineed it is. An Ideal Volcon. Good guess. 



Buddha In Babylon said:


> HOLY CRAP! how do you keep track of anything you have Peter D? I haven't been watching this thread too much, but most of the pics you see on here, guys got their stuff neatly lined up and easy to see and stuff. Lookin at yours is like looking at a magic eye book or a where's waldo game. :laughing:



I simply took my tool bag out and dumped in on the floor. I didn't much feel like arranging it like everyone else does. I'm going for substance, not style. :thumbup:

That was my old tool bag though. I have a new one now so I need to take an updated picture of it.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> Ineed it is. An Ideal Volcon. Good guess.


 That CAN'T be true because PeterD doesn't need a solenoid tester...



> That was my old tool bag though. I have a new one now so I need to take an updated picture of it.


Hurry up and take them, Jeeze.


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> That CAN'T be true because PeterD doesn't need a solenoid tester...


I stopped carrying it after this photo was taken. I only use the T5 now. My superior training and intellect helps me differentiate between real voltage and ghost voltage.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> I stopped carrying it after this photo was taken. I only use the T5 now. My superior training and intellect helps me differentiate between real voltage and ghost voltage.


Yeah, I'm still waiting for you to teach that trick


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for you to teach that trick


You actually need to be smart. Sorry.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> You actually need to be smart. Sorry.


You're cruisin for a bruisin.


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> You're cruisin for a bruisin.


You gonna get B4T after me? :laughing:


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> You gonna get B4T after me? :laughing:


If you ever come up with a valid reason how a DMM could tell ghost voltages, there are real electrician who might like to know.


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> If you ever come up with a valid reason how a DMM could tell ghost voltages, there are real electrician who might like to know.


I'm not sure I understand the question, but I'll try to explain anyway. What I'm saying is that if I read a known nominal voltage, like 121.3 volts, then I know I'm dealing with a real voltage. If it's something whacky like 57 volts, then I'm very confident I'm dealing with ghost voltage. It's simply knowing what numbers to look for and how to interpret them.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question, but I'll try to explain anyway. What I'm saying is that if I read a known nominal voltage, like 121.3 volts, then I know I'm dealing with a real voltage. If it's something whacky like 57 volts, then I'm very confident I'm dealing with ghost voltage. It's simply knowing what numbers to look for and how to interpret them.


Ghost voltages can certainly read 120~V or 277V, etc. If it was as easy as what you just said (ghost voltages only come in very odd numbers like 57V) then electrician would have given up solenoid testers years ago for more convenient DMMs. Unfortunately, ghost voltages WILL come in nominal numbers.


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> Ghost voltages can certainly read 120~V or 277V, etc. If it was as easy as what you just said (ghost voltages only come in very odd numbers like 57V) then electrician would have given up solenoid testers years ago for more convenient DMMs. Unfortunately, ghost voltages WILL come in nominal numbers.


Yes, and I believe that's why they came out with the T+ and other similar non-solenoidal testers that are not subject to ghosting. 

But anyway, if Marc Shunk uses the T5 for most of his basic troubleshooting, then that's good enough for me.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> Yes, and I believe that's why they came out with the T+ and other similar non-solenoidal testers that are not subject to ghosting.


 The T+ is a solenoid tester as well as a Digital meter. Fluke makes a DMM with a LoZ setting which is nice, I believe it's the 117. But we are talking about a T5 here which is subject to ghosting.


> But anyway, if Marc Shunk uses the T5 for most of his basic troubleshooting, then that's good enough for me.


Marc is working at his own level which you are not at. When your T5 reads 242V across both legs how do you know it's not ghost voltage? 

If Marc ever answered this I would appreciate a link.


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> Marc is working at his own level which you are not at.


Whatever.


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> Whatever.


I was just kidding, you are a MUCH better electrician than Marc is :no:


----------



## user4818

BadContact said:


> I was just kidding, you are a MUCH better electrician than Marc is :no:


:sleep1:


----------



## BadContact

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


I lied.


----------



## bduerler

im about to update my tool bag pics got some new tools:thumbup:


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> im about to update my tool bag pics got some new tools:thumbup:


why tease us :no:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> why tease us :no:


:laughing: im at work doing data entry logs for some of our access control systems


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> :laughing: im at work doing data entry logs for some of our access control systems


Then you've got plenty of time to take pics of your tool bag and tools :whistling2:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Then you've got plenty of time to take pics of your tool bag and tools :whistling2:


:laughingk you win i will do it when i get home tonight


----------



## bduerler

here are my screwdrivers and every thing in the middle of my CLC 1539


----------



## bduerler

here are my pliers and hex keys and wire strippers


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> :laughingk you win i will do it when i get home tonight


Don't rush home or anything just for us :whistling2:

Seriously... very nice. 

So, you're very pleased with Ideal's hand tool line?


----------



## BP_redbear

What are the Wiha drivers with the orange/black handles? 

Is it Torx? T10, T15 or T15, T20 probably?


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Don't rush home or anything just for us :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously... very nice.
> 
> So, you're very pleased with Ideal's hand tool line?


yes i love the ideal tool line once you use them there is no leaving:thumbsup: i think that they make the best hand tools in the usa thats not snap on.


BP_redbear said:


> What are the Wiha drivers with the orange/black handles?
> 
> Is it Torx? T10, T15 or T15, T20 probably?


yes and no they are made by wiha for wiedimuller or however you spell it. they are both flat heads one is 3.0 by 100 the other 2.5 by 80


----------



## AWKrueger

Here's what I use most of the time. 



























The pics suck.


----------



## nolabama

Awful nice set up for an apprentice


----------



## AWKrueger

nolabama said:


> Awful nice set up for an apprentice


 
Thanks! I'm a tool junky. All the old guys I work with hate it.


----------



## BP_redbear

nolabama said:


> Awful nice set up for an apprentice


Take out the IR thermometer and the power tools and I would disagree.


----------



## AWKrueger

BP_redbear said:


> Take out the IR thermometer and the power tools and I would disagree.


The hand tools are pretty standard for an apprentice. I'm working on getting my sh*t together. Give me time!


----------



## nolabama

I was talking about the power tools and the IR and the few insulated tools


----------



## bduerler

what about the dog does he tag along


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> what about the dog does he tag along


Haha.

Animals like to be in photos, for some reason.

My cat always has to be in pics for tools that I sell on eBay, as well as the kids.

(Yes, I realize that I just called my kids animals). :whistling2:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Haha.
> 
> Animals like to be in photos, for some reason.
> 
> My cat always has to be in pics for tools that I sell on eBay, as well as the kids.
> 
> (Yes, I realize that I just called my kids animals). :whistling2:


they cant be that bad, or can they:blink::laughing:


----------



## Marcus

Hey what are those Klein insulated screwdrivers like? They are basically the same as the Cementex ones, I think? I have seen them on ebay and they are bloody expensive compared to Knipex, Whia, Wera, Stanley & the rest..


----------



## Marcus

OK then so here is my contribution:










































This is basically what I carry from job to job - my daily kit. These tool bags are the toughest things I have ever seen - I started my apprenticeship in 2000 and this is my 2nd Beehive bag, purchased 3 months ago. My old one got dragged around countless large commercial building sites, a shipyard for 6 months, 3 gold mine construction projects and a zinc smelter for 18 months until the bottom end finally gave way.

I gave up using a tool belt a couple of years ago - I figure work pants have so many pockets in them these days what's the use! I should get around to putting up some photos of my van setup - I'd be keen to see how some of you guys in the states kit your vehicles out.


----------



## The Motts

Marcus said:


> OK then so here is my contribution:


What brand is the small driver next to the Hilti?


----------



## Marcus

That is an 'Ozito' impact driver - cheap little thing I picked up from Bunnings hardware. I haven't been able to justify shelling out $600 dollars for a Hilti impact driver yet!


----------



## AWKrueger

Marcus said:


> Hey what are those Klein insulated screwdrivers like? They are basically the same as the Cementex ones, I think? I have seen them on ebay and they are bloody expensive compared to Knipex, Whia, Wera, Stanley & the rest..


I like the Klein insulated drivers. I'm a little leery of any insulated driver not made by Klein but thats just me. When I took my arc flash course a couple years ago every insulated tool shown was Klein so I just stuck with them. The standard size flat head driver is a bit wide for some duplex style breakers so you need to pick up a cabinet style flat head, but thats the only issue I've had.


----------



## Frasbee

Marcus said:


> That is an 'Ozito' impact driver - cheap little thing I picked up from Bunnings hardware. I haven't been able to justify shelling out $600 dollars for a Hilti impact driver yet!


I was wondering the same thing about that one.

I got the Bosch 10.8 impact, and love it. We don't do much that requires the need for an 18 volt impact.


----------



## Southeast Power

bduerler said:


> here are my screwdrivers and every thing in the middle of my CLC 1539


Do you really carry all of these tools with you on a daily basis or is this every tool you own?


----------



## bduerler

jrannis said:


> Do you really carry all of these tools with you on a daily basis or is this every tool you own?


i own almost 10 times that amount of tools:laughing:, the ones you see posted here in the clc do ride with me to work everyday but i have a smaller openmouth bag from ideal that all the tools of the day go into. whatever i might need that day goes into the smaller bag but if i need anything else its out in the van:thumbup:


----------



## ramsy

Marcus said:


>


1) What are those black & orange probes, in upper right corner?
2) If that's a rivet tool, in upper left corner, when is it used?


----------



## Marcus

ramsy said:


> 1) What are those black & orange probes, in upper right corner?
> 2) If that's a rivet tool, in upper left corner, when is it used?


Probes are a solenoid voltage tester (down here we call this one a 'Wibre')

& Riveter is used for replacing flashings & capping from when I remove sheets of roofing from lack of ceiling access (happens way more often than I would like)


----------



## oldtimer

How do you work without linesmans pliers??? :blink:


----------



## Jamuz

They are in there, they have orange handles.


----------



## Mastertorturer

Marcus

Do you really carry that Pipe Wrench with you all the time. I recently removed a nail/prybar from my kit because I realised it never was used and it was tiny. That thing could down an angry rhino.

Also, how do you like that Hilti drill. I've used a Hilti Hammer Drill for cinderblocks but never a general purpose one. Durablility has to be high but what about performance and precision?


----------



## Marcus

I cannot fault the Hilti cordless drill. Same goes for all of their other tools I own. It gets a good flogging daily, plus I also use the Li-Ion TE6-A just about every day.

Pipe wrench doesn't get out that often, only for large armoured glands and getting stubborn holesaws undone from arbors when they get stuck.


----------



## gilbequick

Marcus said:


> Probes are a solenoid voltage tester (down here we call this one a 'Wibre')


Would you mind posting a link for the tester please.


----------



## Marcus

I posted this in the Wiggy thread a while back:



Marcus said:


> I can't find a link to a online retailer - down here they are referred to as a 'Wibre' tester.
> 
> Can be found in a catalog here: http://www.cabac.com.au/shop/media/flipbook/CABACelectrical09/j/index.html
> 
> Just flick through to pages 4-5. Not sure if anyone sells them online but are pretty well available in suppliers & wholesalers here.


----------



## jza




----------



## oldtimer

jza said:


>


 Looks like my kit. Except; in my kit I don't carry all those wrenches,or slip joint pliers, and I carry a small pair of vice-grips. Other tools stay in the vehicle. :thumbup: Oh, and I don't carry my hack saw. Just a mini hacksaw. Funny thing is I used to identify my tools with green tape too, but I don't anymore. MUST BE AN ONTARIO THING.:laughing:


----------



## jza

oldtimer said:


> Looks like my kit. Except; in my kit I don't carry all those wrenches,or slip joint pliers, and I carry a small pair of vice-grips. Other tools stay in the vehicle. :thumbup: Oh, and I don't carry my hack saw. Just a mini hacksaw. Funny thing is I used to identify my tools with green tape too, but I don't anymore. MUST BE AN ONTARIO THING.:laughing:


Nothing compresses an S-hook quite as well as those slip joints. An essential tool for chaining fixtures.


----------



## oldtimer

I just use my water pump pliers (channelocks).


----------



## jwjrw

Frasbee said:


> I was wondering the same thing about that one.
> 
> I got the Bosch 10.8 impact, and love it. We don't do much that requires the need for an 18 volt impact.


 

I wouldn't trade my 10.8 for anything! I love that thing. I don't own an impact. Never had the need for one.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

those electripro insulated screwdrivers are junk, same as the greenlee insulated screwdrivers


----------



## jza

Breakfasteatre said:


> those electripro insulated screwdrivers are junk, same as the greenlee insulated screwdrivers


Never had a problem with them? Mine are Greenlee but I've seen the Electripro variant, exact same screwdriver.


----------



## KlienKid69

Breakfasteatre said:


> those electripro insulated screwdrivers are junk, same as the greenlee insulated screwdrivers


Says the guy who has never set foot on the jobsite once


----------



## Breakfasteatre

KlienKid69 said:


> Says the guy who has never set foot on the jobsite once


huh? where is this coming from?

i had a #2 robertson and the tip rounded out pretty quickly, i only bought it because the insulated version was a dollar more than a klein 8"


----------



## BP_redbear

jza said:


>


Nice kit. 

The hammer could pass as an Insulated tool at a glance, having it next to the other Insulated tools... :thumbup:


----------



## jza

Saw the PVC screwdriver rack and thought it was an awesome idea.

Bought two length of PVC and got to work:


----------



## Acadian9

These are my "good" set of tools that I usually have at work. Not pictured is my nail puller, flashlight, 'peashooter', nut drivers and multi-meter.


----------



## jculber

What size PVC did you use for the screwdriver holders? that is an awesome idea and may have to use it myself.


----------



## jza

1" PVC. 

I just brought my drivers in with me and tried out a few sizes, 1" seems to work best for the Klein cushion grip stuff.


----------



## Josue

that is a superb idea.
i think i´ll try it myself


----------



## Jamuz

Here are a few pics of my new Veto that came today. Don't mind the unorganized mess, I was just excited and threw it all together.


----------



## gilbequick

Veto's rock. I love mine! Unfortunately due to moving around from job to job to job to job lately I've had to switch over to the tool backpack. Not nearly as easy to get to everything like in the Veto but man is it the shizznitt for carrying around for longer distances....very comfortable.

I emailed Veto about making a backpack and they didn't respond . If they made one I'd buy it and I know 10 other guys who would as well.


----------



## Jamuz

If they set up the XL like a piece of airline luggage, with wheels on one end and a collapsible handle of some sort, I might consider getting one of those too. I just know that if I bought a XL, I would load it up to about 70 pounds.


----------



## electro916

Jamuz said:


> Here are a few pics of my new Veto that came today. Don't mind the unorganized mess, I was just excited and threw it all together.



Why such a large adjustable wrench. 12" seems to be overkill to carry on a daily basis.


----------



## Jamuz

That's for when an 8 inch does not cut it. I work in Industrial, never know when that comes in handy kind of like the vise-grips.:thumbsup:


----------



## electro916

Jamuz said:


> That's for when an 8 inch does not cut it. I work in Industrial, never know when that comes in handy kind of like the vise-grips.:thumbsup:


In an industrial setting I can see having the 12" adjustable, when I help my friend work on his caterpillar equipment we usually use a 16" adjustable and large wrenches, Its funny because I have these large tools and not a 12" adjustable. As for the vice-grips, I even carry those in the van.


----------



## Mike in Canada

I've got a 36" pipe wrench in my service van.  I certainly don't carry it around, though.


----------



## vos

do any of you that do res work use a socket set or open end wenches at all?


----------



## TOOL_5150

jza said:


> Saw the PVC screwdriver rack and thought it was an awesome idea.


I did the same thing, and I got the idea from our member Bob Badger

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power

My tool bag was getting too heavy and the empty spaces were a PITA to find anything in. 
The bag never left my truck anyway so I dumped it out and re organized everything into an old Craftsmen tool chest I had in my garage. 
I found that I usually only need a couple of screwdrivers and a wiggy for most triage anyway. If I get setup for a project, I just get what I need and leave the rest in the truck where they belong.

I found out why it was heavy:


----------



## kevmanTA

I used to have a Kuny's pouch that had a lower section where I could put screws, wire nuts, but it was too heavy after a while.. I ended up with an Ideal Tough Tote.. I love it.


----------



## JoeKP

vos said:


> do any of you that do res work use a socket set or open end wenches at all?


I use a socket set every now and then, not very often, but still useful (mostly for KO punches). and the only open ended wrench I use is a 7/16 (for COAX connectors -got the habit from the Comcast guy- I am an*l about having COAX connectors snug, and not loose...):thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## jza

vos said:


> do any of you that do res work use a socket set or open end wenches at all?


If you're doing residential you won't need to carry those with you daily. 

Commercial/industrial, yes.


----------



## oldtimer

jza said:


> If you're doing residential you won't need to carry those with you daily.
> 
> Commercial/industrial, yes.


 I'm trying to picture what an open end WENCH looks like.:jester:


----------



## JoeKP

oldtimer said:


> I'm trying to picture what an open end WENCH looks like.:jester:


:laughing::whistling2: I honestly don't want to know...


----------



## kawimudslinger

I was getting my tools ready for school and I figured I would post a pic. Yes, alot of them are new...I am just starting off in this trade. It's mostly a mixture of Klein, Ideal, Greenlee and Channellock.









Also since I was taking pictures of tools, here is a few more tools I have in my garage...


----------



## kawimudslinger

PS...Sorry they all posted twice...it was my first time posting pictures and it was a learning experience!


----------



## Rudeboy

The blue hard handle driver you have (6n1?)... what brand?

What brands of drivers do you have hanging up in your garage?


----------



## kawimudslinger

the blue handle driver is a Picquic. Made in BC, Canada.
http://www.picquic.com/

And the screwdrivers in the garage are Jet tools...also made in Canda.
http://www.jetequipment.com/

I have been using jet for about 5 years now and they have been pretty good tools. They have an awesome no questions asked lifetime warrenty.


----------



## Frasbee

kawimudslinger said:


> the blue handle driver is a Picquic. Made in BC, Canada.
> http://www.picquic.com/
> 
> And the screwdrivers in the garage are Jet tools...also made in Canda.
> http://www.jetequipment.com/
> 
> I have been using jet for about 5 years now and they have been pretty good tools. They have an awesome no questions asked lifetime warrenty.


You have an impressive collection.

I imagine that's how my tools would look if I lived in any one place long enough to take them out of their bags and organize them.

Maybe in another 10 years...


----------



## Widestance_Politics

Just ordered myself a new CLC tote and a slew of insulated Weras.....possible pics to come.....:thumbup:


----------



## kawimudslinger

Frasbee said:


> You have an impressive collection.
> 
> I imagine that's how my tools would look if I lived in any one place long enough to take them out of their bags and organize them.
> 
> Maybe in another 10 years...


Thank you!

I know the feeling...I spent 7 years in Alberta working in the oil industry bouncing apartment to apartment. Last year we bought our first home and it was so nice to unpack everything and hang it all up for good.


----------



## Rudeboy

Does everyone own a set of both metric and standard Eklind allen sets?

I know I do.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Rudeboy said:


> Does everyone own a set of both metric and standard Eklind allen sets?
> 
> I know I do.


No, but I love my standard Eklind set.

~Matt


----------



## 76nemo

kawimudslinger said:


> I was getting my tools ready for school and I figured I would post a pic. Yes, alot of them are new...I am just starting off in this trade. It's mostly a mixture of Klein, Ideal, Greenlee and Channellock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since I was taking pictures of tools, here is a few more tools I have in my garage...


 
That's a nice little nook:thumbsup: Just need a small fridge and a cordless phone. Wait a minute, to hell with the phone:thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw

I had to relace my tools year before last. I don't really like the new klein pouches. I loved the old one I had. I now carry a commercial electric pouch and I actually like it. I never wear one anyway. Its light weight and has a tape chain on it. Its full of klein, knipex and ideal so STFU about my cheap pouch!:shutup:


----------



## jza

lol, nice lock nut pliers!


----------



## kawimudslinger

jza said:


> lol, nice lock nut pliers!


yeah something that will prob never get used. No big deal.


----------



## kawimudslinger

76nemo said:


> That's a nice little nook:thumbsup: Just need a small fridge and a cordless phone. Wait a minute, to hell with the phone:thumbup:


Thanks. I do have a mini fridge on the other side, and there is a cordless phone to the left of the cordless drill and blue propane torch. I also have a 1990 Mustang 5.0, a pimped Kawasaki Brute Force 750, and a Polaris Sportsman 600 in that garage... It's definetly my little get-away!


----------



## Mike in Canada

Love the Picquik drivers. Love 'em.
I have one of those lock-nut pliers, and I thought they'd be ever so useful. They're not. They come in handy now and then, but it's pretty rare. They'd be a lot closer to useful if they had angled tips on them - the times you need help with a lock-nut is when they're behind a lip.

Mike


----------



## Spear_of_Longinus

*Eklind Allen Packs*



Rudeboy said:


> Does everyone own a set of both metric and standard Eklind allen sets?
> 
> I know I do.


I've got two sets from when i used to work in an extrusion plant.
Lot's of Allen heads on every piece of equipment.
It was always a crapshoot as to what was metric and what was SAE.

Dolce(Italian) and Taiwanese-built equipment mixed with US made. Anytime you went to check something (whether a mechanic or an operator) you'd always have each pack in both your back pockets.


----------



## Acadian9

I'm currently working out on a construction slab so I have no need for most of my electrical tools.


----------



## bduerler

Acadian9 said:


> I'm currently working out on a construction slab so I have no need for most of my electrical tools.


well when you do have a need make sure to post a picture im sure we would all like to see what you got:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

*tool box*

I have a tool box rather than a bag. That´s what most guys over here (Mexico) use. I think that a bag is easier for someone to steal, so I prefer the tool box for that reason. I´m planning to buy a clc bag later on. Tell me what you think. Are my tools what most of you guys use in the U.S.A.?










































I BUY MOST OF MY TOOLS IN TRIPS I TAKE TO THE USA.


----------



## Josue

I removed the hammer loops from the MC guire pouch.


----------



## Shockdoc

Minus the Craftsman screwdrivers and Ideal 50' snake. I noticed your tape measure is in mm, was that purchased in Mexico ?


----------



## jwjrw

Notice I don't wear my pouch. Yes that is a commercial electric pouch. I even like it now more then the Klein one I had. It was one of the old ones with the tape chain. I left it on top of my service body at a late night service call. Someone found some nice tools on the road that night...Anyway I really do like the commercial electric pouch. It's light weight and has pockets where I like em. I have a mixture of Klein, Knipex, channel lock, ideal and a greenlee beater. You guys laying out all your tools to take pics might love your tools too much...:whistling2::laughing:


Oh yea that is also a small zippered bag with my Ideal clamp meter to replace the fluke 322 I had, my gfi tester and my Vol-con. I'm a tease so you don't get to see them goodies.


----------



## Frasbee

jwjrw said:


> You guys laying out all your tools to take pics might love your tools too much...:whistling2::laughing:


They call it tool **** for a reason.


----------



## jwjrw

Frasbee said:


> They call it tool **** for a reason.


 

Yea silly me would rather look at scotts a**.....avitar that is!:thumbsup:


----------



## Acadian9

bduerler said:


> well when you do have a need make sure to post a picture im sure we would all like to see what you got:thumbsup:


Already did lol. Post #728 shows all my tools at work.


----------



## JoeKP

i love the craftsman screw drivers


----------



## Chevyman30571

Craftsman screwdrivers were good until they decided to cheap out on the metal. They are the same as any screwdrivers replace after around 6 months. The screwdrivers I use everyday get replaced every 6 months to a year. Also those tools dont look like they have seen any work environment.


----------



## Jlarson

Ok I will play here's my bag. I don't feel like taking all the crap out but it's on the list this weekend so I will put up more.


----------



## Josue

Shockdoc said:


> Minus the Craftsman screwdrivers and Ideal 50' snake. I noticed your tape measure is in mm, was that purchased in Mexico ?


yes, I need it in metric and standard. The last time I went to the U.S.A. Lowes was out of stock on the metric tapes so I had to buy it here.


----------



## Josue

Chevyman30571 said:


> Craftsman screwdrivers were good until they decided to cheap out on the metal. They are the same as any screwdrivers replace after around 6 months. The screwdrivers I use everyday get replaced every 6 months to a year. Also those tools dont look like they have seen any work environment.


I take very good care of my tools and clean them every time I finish a job.
EXELENCE IS FOUND IN THE SMALL DETAILS.
Most of them get replaced every time I go to the U.S.A. I went 3 week ago, that´s why most of them look so new.
THE HAMMER CARRIER WAS BOUGHT YESTERDAY.


----------



## bduerler

Acadian9 said:


> Already did lol. Post #728 shows all my tools at work.


o man my bad:laughing: good stuff you got there


----------



## bduerler

Acadian9 said:


> These are my "good" set of tools that I usually have at work. Not pictured is my nail puller, flashlight, 'peashooter', nut drivers and multi-meter.


what brand is the stubby screwdriver?


----------



## lrd0dk

*my bag*

changing out my bag from klein to greenlee .... klein is great and holds all my stuff but tends to be a little tippy.


----------



## bduerler

lrd0dk said:


> changing out my bag from klein to greenlee .... klein is great and holds all my stuff but tends to be a little tippy.


how do you like those croc wire strippers?


----------



## lrd0dk

they work all good my only problem with them is the narrow area between grips when they close .... it pinches my fingers sometimes


----------



## bduerler

:no:thats no good


----------



## Jlarson

lrd0dk said:


> changing out my bag from klein to greenlee .... klein is great and holds all my stuff but tends to be a little tippy.


Are those black double box wrenches the Channellock 4 in 1's? Do you like them? I was thinking about getting some but want to hear what others have to say.


----------



## lrd0dk

They are Craftsman double box end ratchets ... they work great.


----------



## miller_elex

My work bags










I got the early eighties playboys in the garage


















my workbench









This and my bags is what I do most of my work out of. (for contractors) Controls needs a bunch of stuff not on the tool list, and doesn't need alot that is on the list.


----------



## miller_elex

left over trim parts, organized. I like plastic tubs and tackle boxes.


----------



## miller_elex

More misc parts










MY COUCH










I can do aerospace soldering too










Siding my house PITA


----------



## bduerler

HOLY CRAP you got a lot of tools


----------



## CFine

miller_elex said:


>


I See Carlson Box's


----------



## HackWork

miller_elex, what are you doing with all those tools and material? Aren't you a union JW? You should have the tool list and nothing else :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex

HackWork said:


> miller_elex, what are you doing with all those tools and material? Aren't you a union JW? You should have the tool list and nothing else :thumbsup:


That ain't all my goods, with a van, a teacart, and an SDS roto-hammer, I could go out on my own.

I can guess what kind of guy you are. I'll bet you got it all too.


----------



## HackWork

miller_elex said:


> That ain't all my goods,


 Whose is it?


> I can guess what kind of guy you are.


 Let's hear it...


> I'll bet you got it all too.


 I even got the SDS roto-hammer.


----------



## miller_elex

HackWork said:


> Whose is it? Let's hear it...
> I even got the SDS roto-hammer.


Nobody elses stuff shown....

Whose shop is engraved on the roto?


----------



## HackWork

miller_elex said:


> Whose shop is engraved on the roto?


Nordling Dean :whistling2:


----------



## Acadian9

bduerler said:


> what brand is the stubby screwdriver?


That stubby driver is Picquic. I dont get much use out of it but the bits are great when I'm missing the bits for my drill.


----------



## thegoldenboy

This is just what I have in the car at the moment. Sorry if the pictures are a little large, I uploaded them straight to Photobucket and didn't resize them in Photoshop. 


















































Not pictured are my 18v DeWalt set {Drill, Sawzall, Right Angle Drill, Circular Saw, Work Light}, Bosch Bulldog, DeWalt 4 1/2" Angle Grinder, DeWalt Pistol Drill, Dremel XPR 400, Fiberglass Little Giant Model 22, Greenlee Glo-Stix, Rack-a-tiers, Rack-a-tiers Wire Tub, Ideal 1/2" EMT Bender, Various Halogen Work Lamps & Drop Lights, Extension Cords, Ideal & Klein Fish Tapes, Respirator, 5' Piano style Gang Box and a Milwaukee Hole Saw Kit. I'm probably forgetting a few things.


----------



## Rudeboy

Nice Milwaukee set up. i want that.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Rudeboy said:


> Nice Milwaukee set up. i want that.


Thanks, I was on the fence about getting it for about a month and I used my buddies Bosch driver and loved it so I pulled the trigger on the Milwaukee set the next day. Best $400 I've spent. I'm going to be adding the 3/8's Drill to the line up this week most likely.


----------



## miller_elex

I dig the baby Milwaukee set too. Even the Butt-camera.


----------



## miller_elex

thegoldenboy said:


> This is just what I have in the car at the moment.


What stands out for me, is the Swivel Head ratchet, those are dope.


----------



## JohnJ0906

thegoldenboy said:


> This is just what I have in the car at the moment. Sorry if the pictures are a little large, I uploaded them straight to Photobucket and didn't resize them in Photoshop.


Where is all the wire strippings, dust, loose wirenuts, screws, etc, that always seems to accumulate at the bottom of every tool bag/box I've ever owned? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Those can all be found in the bottoms of the pockets in my green CLC pouch haha. The bag is only about a month old so I'm sure over time it'll fill up with things that should not be. I actually just picked up a second smaller bag to be dedicated for my insulated tools, to keep things seperated from my everyday stuff and wear and tear to a minimum.


----------



## tedsauce

Just transferred some of my stuff from the belt to this and i figured I'd snap some pics while i was at it. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 76nemo

tedsauce said:


> Just transferred some of my stuff from the belt to this and i figured I'd snap some pics while i was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 

You like those little $2 LED flashlights as well, eh? I pick one up every time I go the the auto parts store just so I can throw one in another bag/bucket/box, etc. Those little friggers are bright, can't beat 'em for $2:thumbsup:


----------



## tedsauce

76nemo said:


> You like those little $2 LED flashlights as well, eh? I pick one up every time I go the the auto parts store just so I can throw one in another bag/bucket/box, etc. Those little friggers are bright, can't beat 'em for $2:thumbsup:


Ha, yeah its a cheapo, i got it free at the Milwaukee store. Its actually brighter than the coast i bought a while back so i use it instead


----------



## 76nemo

tedsauce said:


> Ha, yeah its a cheapo, i got it free at the Milwaukee store. Its actually brighter than the coast i bought a while back so i use it instead


 
Cheap, or not, it's the one thing I'll pick up EVERY time I am in that store. How many things can you say THAT about???? You can't buy 4 AAA's for that price! Two thumbs up on those:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

76nemo said:


> You like those little $2 LED flashlights as well, eh? I pick one up every time I go the the auto parts store just so I can throw one in another bag/bucket/box, etc. Those little friggers are bright, can't beat 'em for $2:thumbsup:


I can't buy 2 batteries for my lights for 2 dollars.


----------



## Frasbee

76nemo said:


> Cheap, or not, it's the one thing I'll pick up EVERY time I am in that store. How many things can you say THAT about???? You can't buy 4 AAA's for that price! Two thumbs up on those:thumbsup::thumbsup:


God Bless the People's Republic of China!


----------



## 76nemo

Frasbee said:


> God Bless the People's Republic of China!


 
Never fathomed how they keep those at their cost. H*ll, you can pick one up quite a few places for free, or pay just $2-3.


These AREN'T cheap flashlights, they're not exactly dirt, but that's about the price of them:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> Never fathomed how they keep those at their cost. H*ll, you can pick one up quite a few places for free, or pay just $2-3.
> 
> 
> These AREN'T cheap flashlights, they're not exactly dirt, but that's about the price of them:whistling2::thumbsup:


Bought one (CHEAP LED LIGHT) in autozone 2-3 years ago. It was a flashlight and a laser. It lasted about 5 months I believe. 

A year ago I was going to take some macro pictures, but I didn´t have a very strong small light. Threw to the garbage all the unnecesary materials of the flashlight and converted it to AC. Boy,! I think I almost doubled its intesity.


----------



## 76nemo

Josue said:


> Bought one in autozone 2-3 years ago. It was a flashlight and a laser. It lasted about 5 months I believe.
> 
> A year ago I was going to take some macro pictures, but I didn´t have a very strong small light. Threw to the garbage all the unnecesary materials of the flashlight and converted it to AC. Boy,! I think I almost doubled its intesity.


 
What they hay are you speaking about Josue????


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> What they hay are you speaking about Josue????


My bad; lack of context.

About the $2 LED lights.


----------



## michael3

i am a tool nut, i have got to post some of mine....


----------



## Josue

michael3 said:


> i am a tool nut, i have got to post some of mine....


 
I see nothing


----------



## michael3

http://img28.imageshack.us/i/toolss.jpg/


----------



## michael3

Josue said:


> I see nothing




working on it, trying to figure it out.


----------



## michael3

michael3 said:


> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/toolss.jpg/



will lay them out on the next rainy day.


----------



## michael3

http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=5.jpg
http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=4.jpg
http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=3.jpg
http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=2.jpg
http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=1.jpg


----------



## michael3

michael3 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/toolss.jpg/




 i give up for now


----------



## bduerler

michael3 said:


> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=5.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=4.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=3.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=2.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=1.jpg


you got some nice stuff there:thumbup:


----------



## michael3

bduerler said:


> you got some nice stuff there:thumbup:



thanks, gathered over time. looking into seeing how insured they are, between home owners and auto insurance. i dont want to start over.


----------



## bduerler

michael3 said:


> thanks, gathered over time. looking into seeing how insured they are, between home owners and auto insurance. i dont want to start over.


some insurance companies will insure your tools IDK who does just what i have heard. homeowners and car fuked me when my stuff got stolen.


----------



## 76nemo

bduerler said:


> some insurance companies will insure your tools IDK who does just what i have heard. homeowners and car fuked me when my stuff got stolen.


 
Most Renter's insurance covers it. WELL worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Put on a new fastner pouch and a new click buckle belt.

Im a 32" waist and i find work belts are generally made for pretty fat dudes. heh
I had to tweak the belt to fit everything on

Almost every tool i got on sale, the holesaws are cheap ones that happened to be sitting beside my tools. I forgot to tighten the blade on the hacksaw and it snapped in half the first use. Its brand new
the leather drill holster was 2 bucks


----------



## mikeh32

I have home owners insurance for that very reason. not only do i have tools, but a **** load of IT stuff in my car. its worth it


----------



## ethaninmotion

michael3 said:


> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=5.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=4.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=3.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=2.jpg
> http://s792.photobucket.com/albums/yy210/mikegee110380/?action=view&current=1.jpg


Nice, Porter Cable - wish it was still made in Syracuse.


----------



## michael3

ethaninmotion said:


> Nice, Porter Cable - wish it was still made in Syracuse.



yep its all chinese. are there any usa made drills?


----------



## ethaninmotion

michael3 said:


> yep its all chinese. are there any usa made drills?


Nope, even metabo and hilti are manufacturing in asia now- at least for some models.


----------



## tates1882

*mine*




















Here is mine. The box stays on the van most days but the husky bag goes everywhere.


----------



## HackWork

tates1882, nice setup.

Are you happy with that type of hacksaw?

I like that Royobi radio, it's small and easy to take with you. Unfortunately it is discontinued.

I have that same 10.8V Makita impact gun, I LOVE it. I use it for 95% of my screwing and light drilling.


----------



## tates1882

HackWork said:


> tates1882, nice setup.
> 
> Are you happy with that type of hacksaw?
> 
> I like that Royobi radio, it's small and easy to take with you. Unfortunately it is discontinued.
> 
> I have that same 10.8V Makita impact gun, I LOVE it. I use it for 95% of my screwing and light drilling.


 
Ya I guess so. I only use it if I have only one or two cuts anymore than that out comes the 18v sawzall. The one cool thing is it will accept three differnt blade lenghts. 

The radio is great plus nobody wants to steal it because its royobi. Except for my two apprentices who think its "our crews" and always take it. suckerfishes.

The 10.8v is the best, I went from the old dewalt 7.2 to the makita, what a differnce.


----------



## HackWork

tates1882 said:


> The radio is great plus nobody wants to steal it because its royobi. Except for my two apprentices who think its "our crews" and always take it. suckerfishes.


 Yeah, it's surprisingly loud for such a small thing, perfect for throwing into a bucket or tool bag. I hate having to make another trip to carry the big Dewalt radio.


> The 10.8v is the best, I went from the old dewalt 7.2 to the makita, what a differnce.


The fact that it's an impact gun means that it has as much torque as a full size 18V drill, but it weighs nothing and can fit into your back pocket. It's definitely my favorite tool.


----------



## Frasbee

HackWork said:


> Yeah, it's surprisingly loud for such a small thing, perfect for throwing into a bucket or tool bag. I hate having to make another trip to carry the big Dewalt radio.
> 
> The fact that it's an impact gun means that it has as much torque as a full size 18V drill, but it weighs nothing and can fit into your back pocket. It's definitely my favorite tool.


I have the Bosch version and the electrician I've been working with loved it so much he's going out to buy it himself.

It really is handy.


----------



## HackWork

Frasbee said:


> I have the Bosch version and the electrician I've been working with loved it so much he's going out to buy it himself.
> 
> It really is handy.


Yup, I have tried out the Makita, Milwaukee, and the Bosch. They are all about the same IMO.

I like the way it can sink a 3" screw into wood with ease but then it's controllable enough to tighten a 6/32 screw into a plastic box without stripping the hole.


----------



## Frasbee

HackWork said:


> Yup, I have tried out the Makita, Milwaukee, and the Bosch. They are all about the same IMO.
> 
> I like the way it can sink a 3" screw into wood with ease but then it's controllable enough to tighten a 6/32 screw into a plastic box without stripping the hole.


Ha, an electrician I worked with almost had a heart attack when he saw me trimming out with an impact.


----------



## miller_elex

Frasbee said:


> Ha, an electrician I worked with almost had a heart attack when he saw me trimming out with an impact.


I woulda crapped my pants and flipped out too...

I trim with the DeWalt 7.2V. Its strong enough to drive teks and zip-its, even wood screws, just not in production mode.


----------



## mikeh32

I use my impact for everything. Its not hard to control itr


----------



## Josue

My dad went with a friend of his last week to the USA to see this contruction way from QUAD-LOCK. Anyway, I gave him a list of tools and stuff to bring back. 
Anyway, we have new tools including 2 hammer drills, 1 impact driver, and 1 SDS hammerdrill.
I have a new bucket organizer and wanted to show you guys my new set up in the bucket instead of the ol´e tool box. 
(Jlarson; I´ll carry my tools in the bucket and a few in my pockets, I´ll tell you how that works out.)














































Hope you like them!!!


----------



## bduerler

Josue said:


> My dad went with a friend of his last week to the USA to see this contruction way from QUAD-LOCK. Anyway, I gave him a list of tools and stuff to bring back.
> Anyway, we have new tools including 2 hammer drills, 1 impact driver, and 1 SDS hammerdrill.
> I have a new bucket organizer and wanted to show you guys my new set up in the bucket instead of the ol´e tool box.
> (Jlarson; I´ll carry my tools in the bucket and a few in my pockets, I´ll tell you how that works out.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them!!!


got some good looking stuff there amigo:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josue

bduerler said:


> got some good looking stuff there amigo:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks!!
Just tell me if ya´ll want to see the new power tools and I´ll go snap some pics and post them.


----------



## bduerler

Josue said:


> Thanks!!
> Just tell me if ya´ll want to see the new power tools and I´ll go snap some pics and post them.


Well I might as well be the one to say it of course i want to see them snap some pics:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michael3

Josue said:


> Thanks!!
> Just tell me if ya´ll want to see the new power tools and I´ll go snap some pics and post them.


I know I do.


----------



## Josue

do I post em here or make a new thread?


----------



## ethaninmotion

post em!


----------



## Josue

ok
here they go






















(good work with the big pictures dummy) thanks!!


----------



## 480sparky

Josue said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them!!!


Show up with that much new stuff on a real job site anywhere and you'll be labeled a newbie for life. :whistling2:


----------



## Josue

or here in Mexico:
electrician who know about good tools and get enough pay to buy them


----------



## miller_elex

Josue, you work in the DF?

For the federal government?

We have a mexican electrician here, who was a real electrician down there. He's an older dude, kind of spaniard looking. He went through the apprenticeship again, and now he's an industrial controls guy, top notch jobs.

He said all the towers and big jobs down there are run by the govt. How does it work?


----------



## miller_elex

What's the hourly wage for a good electrician in Mexico? 

Is it about $15 an hour? I know it's a different world down there, but WTF? You all got the world's richest man now.


----------



## Josue

I work in Jalisco.

We do residential. We have nothing to do with the government. 
We normally don´t charge for hour, but for the complete job. We don´t make as much cash as you guys do. I think one of the reasons is that life is more expensive over there than here. We don´t need as much cash as you guys do to survive.

Yes, we have the richest man, but there is a great variation; we may have the richest man, but we also have some of the poorest people.


----------



## wordnz

All my stuff:









What I keep in my bag:









What I keep in my tool belt:









Tool belt with tools in:


----------



## wordnz

My Drill:









I ****ing love this thing:

















Everything all packed up ready to go:


----------



## mattsilkwood

I was cleaning out my old bag and I thought I'd update my pics.


----------



## ethaninmotion

mattsilkwood said:


> I was cleaning out my old bag and I thought I'd update my pics.


Have the same labeler, works great for my needs.


----------



## mattsilkwood

ethaninmotion said:


> Have the same labeler, works great for my needs.


 It's a hell of a lot better than the ID Pals were.


----------



## Jlarson

mattsilkwood said:


> I was cleaning out my old bag and I thought I'd update my pics.


Where did you get the box that you're keeping sta kons in?


----------



## mattsilkwood

Jlarson said:


> Where did you get the box that you're keeping sta kons in?


 Wal Mart, It's a little two sided tackle box. I think it was like 4 bucks if I remember right.


----------



## Jlarson

mattsilkwood said:


> Wal Mart, It's a little two sided tackle box. I think it was like 4 bucks if I remember right.


Cool thanks, I go through those little boxes quick and I need some new ones to try.


----------



## TOOL_5150

wordnz said:


> All my stuff:


A Krone tool huh? Cool:thumbsup: Krone is all I use on new installations as well.

~Matt


----------



## jza

mattsilkwood said:


> I was cleaning out my old bag and I thought I'd update my pics.


Bull**** all those tools fit in that one bag?!


----------



## ethaninmotion

jza said:


> Bull**** all those tools fit in that one bag?!


Welcome to veto pro pac 8)


----------



## Frasbee

jza said:


> Bull**** all those tools fit in that one bag?!


It's a Veto.

I can fit 4x's as many in my XXL version, it was good for the job I was on at the time, but I'd like to downsize.

Definitely go for either the LC or XL.


----------



## jza

Been thinking XL ever since a guy at work got one. One of the suppliers around here will give you the bag and let you try it out for two days.

They claim nobody has ever brought it back dissatisfied.


----------



## van2977

what type of pouch is that??


----------



## van2977

what is the pouch?


----------



## van2977

wordnz said:


> All my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I keep in my bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I keep in my tool belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool belt with tools in:


what brand pouch is that .? 
took me long enough to get the picture in my question


----------



## mattsilkwood

jza said:


> Bull**** all those tools fit in that one bag?!


 Not only do they fit, you can see everything at a glance and get to everything without digging.
After working out of one it makes everything else seem like working out of a cardboard box.


----------



## Frasbee

mattsilkwood said:


> Not only do they fit, you can see everything at a glance and get to everything without digging.
> After working out of one it makes everything else seem like working out of a cardboard box.


Actually, I've found working out of a cardboard box more efficient than some bags...


----------



## mattsilkwood

Frasbee said:


> Actually, I've found working out of a cardboard box more efficient than some bags...


 And lasts longer to.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Frasbee said:


> Actually, I've found working out of a cardboard box more efficient than some bags...


How about a tool pouch:thumbup:It will last for ever


----------



## Smileyboy

Still have my old tool bags. I've ordered the Veto XL bag that everyones been talking about. Seems like that will eliminate 1 or 2 of my current bags. 
This is my current setup. 

Still waiting on my croc wire strippers and knipex lineman.... Found a good deal on eBay. I hope they ship soon.


----------



## bduerler

Smileyboy said:


> Still have my old tool bags. I've ordered the Veto XL bag that everyones been talking about. Seems like that will eliminate 1 or 2 of my current bags.
> This is my current setup.
> 
> Still waiting on my croc wire strippers and knipex lineman.... Found a good deal on eBay. I hope they ship soon.


Is that the Ideal 21 in 1 screwdriver? I got it the other day and I love it:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> Is that the Ideal 21 in 1 screwdriver? I got it the other day and I love it:thumbup:


21...in 1?!


----------



## rexowner

Frasbee said:


> 21...in 1?!


3xphillips, 3 x slotted, 4 x torx, 4 x hex, 3 x nutdriver, wirenut wrench,
wire looper, and #1 and #2 square.

Personally, I would very rarely use many of these anyway, and don't
understand why they don't include a #3 square bit, which would be
a lot more useful.

BDuerler: Was wondering if the bits fall out like many multidrivers?


----------



## Josue

your insulated pliers are stanley right...????


----------



## Jlarson

Josue said:


> insulated pliers


On a related note. I see a lot of people carrying insulated stuff around with them and I just don't get why. My insulated stuff lives separate from my usual hand tools and rarely sees the light of day.


----------



## BP_redbear

Jlarson said:


> On a related note. I see a lot of people carrying insulated stuff around with them and I just don't get why. My insulated stuff lives separate from my usual hand tools and rarely sees the light of day.


Hmm. I guess I carry my insulated screwdrivers more than I need to, but from what I see, most guys use UNinsulated tools when they should be using Insulated tools.

I guess if they're not handy, the tendency is to use whatever is quickest to grab.

My Insulated tools (lineman pliers and screwdrivers mostly) don't go in ditches. I mean, if someone takes good care of their Insulated tools... I see no real problem using them everyday.

Like I said above, Insulated tools are more likely to be used when they should be...

if they are in the 'regular, everyday' tool kit.


----------



## Jlarson

BP_redbear said:


> Hmm. I guess I carry my insulated screwdrivers more than I need to, but from what I see, most guys use UNinsulated tools when they should be using Insulated tools.


The reason mine stay in there place mostly is because if I should be using insulated tools that probably means I should have my my gloves on, and my arc suit pants and the jacket, and the hood on and all the other PPE jazz on too, plus then the hot work requirements and assorted paperwork come into play.


----------



## BP_redbear

Jlarson said:


> The reason mine stay in there place mostly is because if I should be using insulated tools that probably means I should have my my gloves on, and my arc suit pants and the jacket, and the hood on and all the other PPE jazz on too, plus then the hot work requirements and assorted paperwork come into play.


yeah... that all sounds true.


----------



## local134gt

Must be a lot of ropers on here, I don't see too many channel-locks in the bags.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> 21...in 1?!


:laughing: yea:thumbup:


rexowner said:


> 3xphillips, 3 x slotted, 4 x torx, 4 x hex, 3 x nutdriver, wirenut wrench,
> wire looper, and #1 and #2 square.
> 
> Personally, I would very rarely use many of these anyway, and don't
> understand why they don't include a #3 square bit, which would be
> a lot more useful.
> 
> BDuerler: Was wondering if the bits fall out like many multidrivers?


No the bits do not fall out or at least it hasn't happened to me. I like the 21 in 1 but it is bulky. Overall it is a good screwdriver I like it fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo

As much as I agree with you Larson on blanketing insulated tools, the insulated frontlines I use all the time stay in the pouch w/ knives, flashlight, so on and so on. I don't stock up on high$ insulated drivers. They injure hard, they get trashed. I have gloves, footwear, and HOPEFULLY a mat to back me up.

I don't get involved in large scale construction. If I'm in any kind of panel, my reflexes are much more at ease with everything insulated, locked out or not.

Call me mamby-pamby, but I'd just as soon only have to worry about the conductive head and not the whole shaft in case of an accident.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Jlarson said:


> On a related note. I see a lot of people carrying insulated stuff around with them and I just don't get why. My insulated stuff lives separate from my usual hand tools and rarely sees the light of day.


 The insulated screwdrivers are cheap enough anymore to use as an everyday tool.
You don't want to beat on them but I keep a Klein for that.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Any hand tool that rides in my daily bag is going to get beat to hell and beyond. All my pliers grips have cuts and chunks out of them. So really even if I carried insulated stuff everyday the insulation would be trashed and I would have to get the good stuff for work that really needs insulated tools anyway.


----------



## 76nemo

Jlarson said:


> Any hand tool that rides in my daily bag is going to get beat to hell and beyond. All my pliers grips have cuts and chunks out of them. So really even if I carried insulated stuff everyday the insulation would be trashed and I would have to get the good stuff for work that really needs insulated tools anyway.


 
That may be thee exact reason why I am mamby pamby. I don't allow my chit to get trashed if I can help it. If she gets a chunk, than she's junk. If she get's a small nip I don't see immediately, I'm insulated a few other ways.

I can't really argue with this J, you're far more right in many ways.


----------



## Mike in Canada

I keep my insulated drivers handy, but I get irritated when I can't reach into a hole to turn a screw because the insulation is too thick. I use uninsulated screwdrivers, normally.


----------



## elecapp79

elecapp79 said:


> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:
> 
> WOW OVER 140,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!! HARD TO BELIEVE SOME 19 YEAR OLD FROM THE GREAT WHITE NORTH STARTED THIS!!!!


----------



## 76nemo

elecapp79 said:


> elecapp79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:
> 
> WOW OVER 140,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!! HARD TO BELIEVE SOME 19 YEAR OLD FROM THE GREAT WHITE NORTH STARTED THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't noticed, we're all geeks at heart, not just someone looking for a paycheck.
> 
> 
> Who comes home after a hard days work and gets on "ElectricianTalk" after all that?
> 
> People with a passion,.................that's who:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Smileyboy

New tool bag. Got my Veto bag, irbid perfect!!!!


----------



## Charlie K

That Veto looks good. You will love it. Mine are 4 years old and going strong.

Charlie


----------



## Smileyboy

Thx, I got it for $78 shipped on eBay. Best price I've found.


----------



## Charlie K

Smileyboy said:


> Thx, I got it for $78 shipped on eBay. Best price I've found.


Thats a great price. You did good.:thumbup:

Charlie


----------



## mattsilkwood

Smileyboy said:


> Thx, I got it for $78 shipped on eBay. Best price I've found.


 That is an awesome price.:thumbsup:

You will love your Veto, I do mine. They are by far the toughest, most well setup bags I've found, and I've been through a bunch of them. Not only that, the people at Veto are awesome and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## tates1882

*Xmas came early!!!!!*

Went from this 









To this





































Love the room in my veto


----------



## Josue

tates1882 said:


> Went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the room in my veto


Those are some nice tools!!!!

Are those drivers wiha (the yellow ones)???

Is that the LX or XL pro pack???

Does the tool for tightening wire nuts (the one that looks like a screwdriver) really work, like, is it worth buying??

Are those wood chisels? What for?


----------



## tates1882

Josue said:


> Those are some nice tools!!!!
> 
> Are those drivers wiha (the yellow ones)???
> Yes MagicRing Inch Ball End Screwdrivers
> Is that the LX or XL pro pack???
> LC
> 
> Does the tool for tightening wire nuts (the one that looks like a screwdriver) really work, like, is it worth buying??
> Depends on how many wire nuts you have to do. I did a 3 story hotel in romex and it was a life saver.
> 
> Are those wood chisels? What for?
> Yep, I do lots of new construction works, always have to chip just a little bit a material out to get just the right fit.?













came in real handy on this job.


----------



## skinnyj41004

tates1882 said:


> Went from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the room in my veto


 
What brand is the wire nut tool? I have never seen one like that. The only ones I have seen are the ones in the back of a screwdriver handle and the ones you chuck into a drill


----------



## macmikeman

Wow, I just noticed this thread has 145,390 views. Thats better than Miss February did.....:whistling2:


----------



## tates1882

skinnyj41004 said:


> What brand is the wire nut tool? I have never seen one like that. The only ones I have seen are the ones in the back of a screwdriver handle and the ones you chuck into a drill


If I remember right its 3M.


----------



## Frank Mc

Hi Guys

I use a Beehive toolbag which ia an Aussie made one...Quite common toolbag in the mines apparently ....Its made of vinyl ....Must say i really like those Veto toolbags.... 

Frank


----------



## jay_bolton

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I use a Beehive toolbag which ia an Aussie made one...Quite common toolbag in the mines apparently ....Its made of vinyl ....Must say i really like those Veto toolbags....
> 
> Frank


How much do those beehive tool bags cost ?


----------



## Frank Mc

jay_bolton said:


> How much do those beehive tool bags cost ?


Hi Jay

They are not cheap..I bought the latest model $250 AUS....

http://www.austliningco.com.au/Toolbags.html

HTH
Frank


----------



## rexowner

skinnyj41004 said:


> What brand is the wire nut tool? I have never seen one like that. The only ones I have seen are the ones in the back of a screwdriver handle and the ones you chuck into a drill


Here is a link:
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECIE20SOG5_nid=GS76H9PWD0beW2HGHJ9PFQgl


----------



## jay_bolton

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> They are not cheap..I bought the latest model $250 AUS....
> 
> http://www.austliningco.com.au/Toolbags.html
> 
> HTH
> Frank


 Ouch. Our dollar (canadian) is pretty much par with the aus. I could get a veto and some more tools for that.


----------



## miller_elex

jay_bolton said:


> How much do those beehive tool bags cost ?


What matters, is where they're made.

I remember these Aus wrenches made in Taiwan, 'King Chrome'

Good stuff.


----------



## gilbequick

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Jay
> They are not cheap..I bought the latest model $250 AUS....
> http://www.austliningco.com.au/Toolbags.html
> HTH
> Frank


I'm not shy to spending a little dough on some tools and toolbags, but holy crap man that's insane.  No way in hell! They've got a vinyl backpack on there for $220!


----------



## randas

You guys with the vito bags, Is there room to stuff a 18v drill in there too?


----------



## Marcus

I've got the same Beehive tool bag and it great - my first one lasted me for nearly 10 years being dragged around industrial sites before the bottom fell out. Money well spent, I say.


----------



## Jlarson

Frank Mc said:


> They are not cheap..I bought the latest model $250 AUS....


$250 for some Vinyl put together to make a bag, WTF?


----------



## HARRY304E

Jlarson said:


> $250 for some Vinyl put together to make a bag, WTF?


 It's only money:laughing::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex

Jlarson said:


> $250 for some Vinyl put together to make a bag, WTF?


Have sewing machine, will travel. 

Obviously big $$$


----------



## Jlarson

miller_elex said:


> Have sewing machine, will travel.
> 
> Obviously big $$$


I guess. Maybe it's just me, I pretty much have a 100 dollar limit when it comes to bags, I beat them bad.


----------



## Marcus

Jlarson said:


> $250 for some Vinyl put together to make a bag, WTF?


I bet if it were made in AMERICA and not somewhere else, you'd have two of 'em.


----------



## Jlarson

Marcus said:


> I bet if it were made in AMERICA and not somewhere else, you'd have two of 'em.


Naw, I really don't care where stuff is made anymore (sorry die hard buy American guys). I used to but I found I was fighting an up hill battle and losing plus a lot of good stuff is made over seas. 

I'm more partial to open tote style bags anyway, I think a a bag like the beehive would get too cluttered and stuff would end up piled in the bottom.


----------



## Marcus

Jlarson said:


> Naw, I really don't care where stuff is made anymore (sorry die hard buy American guys). I used to but I found I was fighting an up hill battle and losing plus a lot of good stuff is made over seas.
> 
> I'm more partial to open tote style bags anyway, I think a a bag like the beehive would get too cluttered and stuff would end up piled in the bottom.


I noticed there is a lot of 'I'll only buy American' & 'anything made in China must be crap' sentiment on here lately. :whistling2:

I do tend to pile too many tools in mine and it weighs heaps. Most of my day to day stuff I carry around on my belt and I'll drag the bag out when I need a few more bits, save going back & forward to the car.


----------



## Jlarson

Marcus said:


> I noticed there is a lot of 'I'll only buy American' & 'anything made in China must be crap' sentiment on here lately. :whistling2:
> 
> I do tend to pile too many tools in mine and it weighs heaps. Most of my day to day stuff I carry around on my belt and I'll drag the bag out when I need a few more bits, save going back & forward to the car.


I stopped carrying a lot of the stuff I used to. I found an upside to more trips to the truck, I can take stuff I'm done with back with me and it makes clean up easier.


----------



## Frank Mc

HARRY304E said:


> It's only money:laughing::laughing:


Thats right Harry and its tax deductable ...;-)

Still want one of those Veto,s though .....

Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150

This page has no photos............. disappointing.

~Matt


----------



## Marcus

Hi Frank.

Small world, isn't it?


----------



## Frank Mc

Marcus said:


> Hi Frank.
> 
> Small world, isn't it?


Hi Marcus

Sure is...;-)


----------



## Josue

Marcus said:


> Hi Frank.
> 
> Small world, isn't it?





Frank Mc said:


> Hi Marcus
> 
> Sure is...;-)


You two guys know each other......:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's right....small world
:laughing:


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> This page has no photos............. disappointing.
> 
> ~Matt


Well...someone can always edit a post...


----------



## bduerler

More pictures!!!


----------



## jwjrw

I was actually using a cardboard box to carry my stuff yesterday.....looked like a homeless guy. More so than normal.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## walkerj

My new setup for a few months now.


----------



## jwjrw

Am I the only one who only carries their basic hand tools, volcon, clamp meter , gfi tester and 10.8 bosch with them? Maybe what 20 pounds at the most? I can always walk to the gang box or van if I need anything else. No sense in carrying around 50 pounds all day. Maybe it's just me....:laughing:


----------



## walkerj

jwjrw said:


> Am I the only one who only carries their basic hand tools, volcon, clamp meter , gfi tester and 10.8 bosch with them? Maybe what 20 pounds at the most? I can always walk to the gang box or van if I need anything else. No sense in carrying around 50 pounds all day. Maybe it's just me....:laughing:


That is the first time that bad boy has been out of the toolbox for quite sometime.

I am a pocket guy:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw

walkerj said:


> That is the first time that bad boy has been out of the toolbox for quite sometime.
> 
> I am a pocket guy:thumbsup:




I used to carry the biggest dewalt bag and it was full. I bet I has 80 pounds in it. Then I realized that i was acting like a moron......:laughing:


----------



## administr8tor

Here's mine, Yeah it's A mess


----------



## mattsilkwood

administr8tor said:


> Here's mine, Yeah it's A mess


 That's a good lookin veto.:whistling2:


----------



## administr8tor

And it only cost me an lc :whistling2:


----------



## Charlie K

The Veto is an great bag that works well for me. I go to a site and need various tools throughout the day. It carries wrenches and sockets in addition to calibration tools and normal electricians tools. When I go to a site there may be no parking close by. It eliminates running to the van when I need something. On a regular construction job it may be a little overkill but it is very handy.

Charlie


----------



## TOOL_5150

TOOL_5150 said:


> Heres the rest:
> 
> My everyday bucket as most people see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Noone ever noticed my mad photoshop skills.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## iAmCam

For those with Vetos:

-Is the XL going to be able to store my 18v drill and still be able to zip up the zipper?

-What do you do for extra spare parts (screws, marrets, nuts, etc.)? Carry a separate case or pouch? Put in a 4x4?


----------



## Jlarson

jwjrw said:


> I was actually using a cardboard box to carry my stuff yesterday.....looked like a homeless guy. More so than normal.


You used your house to carry your tools? :laughing:


----------



## gilbequick

iAmCam said:


> For those with Vetos:
> 
> -Is the XL going to be able to store my 18v drill and still be able to zip up the zipper?


Nope, not unless one side is at least 3/4 empty. The bag is not designed for power tools.



iAmCam said:


> -What do you do for extra spare parts (screws, marrets, nuts, etc.)? Carry a separate case or pouch? Put in a 4x4?


I keep them in a nail apron that gets folded up and that fits in the bag well.


----------



## miller_elex

walkerj said:


> My new setup for a few months now.


Two pairs of 460's???

Got some big compression couplings or something? GRC?


----------



## Jlarson

jwjrw said:


> Am I the only one who only carries their basic hand tools, volcon, clamp meter , gfi tester and 10.8 bosch with them?


I very basic in what I carry now. I used to carry a full shallow and deep SAE 1/4 and 3/8 socket set in my old bag and a full SAE combo wrench set, plus a DMM and a megger, plus a large selection of drill bits, plus all the basic hand tools.  One day I dumped it all out and down sized.


----------



## Marcus

walkerj said:


> My new setup for a few months now.












Got enough screwdrivers there? :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

Marcus said:


> Got enough screwdrivers there? :thumbup:


Wait a second...is that the laptop bag?

That could be exactly what I'm looking for to replace my XXL bag.


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> Noone ever noticed my mad photoshop skills.:laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


I did........a looooong time ago.


----------



## Freeriderz

I just bought this one made by Ideal Tools, called the "tuff tote". Very expensive, $200! But it was something I said I would buy myself when I passed the I.P Exam 4 months ago! Its just for small hand tools and meter etc and I have a large Greenlee bag for hacksaw sized stuff...


----------



## Josue

Freeriderz said:


> I just bought this one made by Ideal Tools, called the "tuff tote". Very expensive, $200! But it was something I said I would buy myself when I passed the I.P Exam 4 months ago! Its just for small hand tools and meter etc and I have a large Greenlee bag for hacksaw sized stuff...


Wow......that's a nice tote.


----------



## Bkessler

it's amazing how many views this thread gets, Josue your a tool junkie are most of them yours?:laughing:


----------



## Josue

Bkessler said:


> it's amazing how many views this thread gets, Josue your a tool junkie are most of them yours?:laughing:


Although I like this thread
Not all the posts are mine:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler

Josue said:


> You mean the tools. From the pictures I've posted all of them are. The bosh hammer and a drill and an impact are the company's (two man shop). The other drill is mine.


No, I meant most of "views" for this thread are yours from ogling over all the fancy tools.


----------



## BuzzKill

mattsilkwood said:


> That's a good lookin veto.:whistling2:


Dude what is that crazy ass drill bit thingie on your Bosch? An elastic type of drill bit for reaching around stuff?


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bkessler said:


> No, I meant most of "views" for this thread are yours from ogling over all the fancy tools.


Oh come on... peter d has posted more in this thread.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

Click this http://www.electriciantalk.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3679

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson

TOOL_5150 said:


> Click this http://www.electriciantalk.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=3679


geek :laughing:


----------



## Josue

Bkessler said:


> No, I meant most of "views" for this thread are yours from ogling over all the fancy tools.


ohhhh..... not really.....I see this thread every time someone posts. 
About twice a week.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Jlarson said:


> geek :laughing:


it takes one, to know one! :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> it takes one, to know one! :thumbup:
> 
> ~Matt


How did you do that???


----------



## TOOL_5150

Josue said:


> How did you do that???


I am the magical penguin.:whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> I am the magical penguin.:whistling2:
> 
> ~Matt


come on!!:laughing: tell me


----------



## Jlarson

TOOL_5150 said:


> it takes one, to know one!


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

what you need to do to find out this vast information on a thread is to go to the list of topics, then shuffle your mouse on over to the column that has the post count on it. with one magical click on the post count number, you'll get a pop up that will tell you all of our dirty little secrets.

~Matt


----------



## administr8tor

BuzzKill said:


> Dude what is that crazy ass drill bit thingie on your Bosch? An elastic type of drill bit for reaching around stuff?


Elastic no, Flexible yes I've got two of those things and haven't used either one.:whistling2:


----------



## walkerj

miller_elex said:


> Two pairs of 460's???
> 
> Got some big compression couplings or something? GRC?


Those are 480's. 
I have two 460's also.


----------



## Bama

well I am getting a veto bag thanx to this thread. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood

Freeriderz said:


> I just bought this one made by Ideal Tools, called the "tuff tote". Very expensive, $200! But it was something I said I would buy myself when I passed the I.P Exam 4 months ago! Its just for small hand tools and meter etc and I have a large Greenlee bag for hacksaw sized stuff...


 I know a few guys that have that bag. It'll last forever but just doesn't hold enough for me.


----------



## miller_elex

walkerj said:


> Those are 480's.
> I have two 460's also.


I myself am a strap-wrench man as well.


----------



## HARRY304E

Bkessler said:


> it's amazing how many views this thread gets, Josue your a tool junkie are most of them yours?:laughing:


 He own's all of them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## administr8tor

Is this a tool thread or a tool bag thread?:001_huh: I didn't post my tools just my tool bags. I'm a "tool junkie":whistling2:


----------



## sparks134

What's the best label maker to use in the job?


----------



## TOOL_5150

administr8tor said:


> Is this a tool thread or a tool bag thread?:001_huh: I didn't post my tools just my tool bags. I'm a "tool junkie":whistling2:


post em now!


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150

For xmas, I bought my friend who works with me this bag. He had been wanting it for a while. He seems to like it a lot.










Got it at big orange.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson

TOOL_5150 said:


> For xmas, I bought my friend who works with me this bag. He had been wanting it for a while. He seems to like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it at big orange.


I had one of those for a short while. It got top heavy as hell and wouldn't stay upright in the truck bed, and one time it was in the truck and I opened the door and it had apparently tipped against the door and it went rolling down the embankment I was on. :laughing: It got retired the next day.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Jlarson said:


> I had one of those for a short while. It got top heavy as hell and wouldn't stay upright in the truck bed, and one time it was in the truck and I opened the door and it had apparently tipped against the door and it went rolling down the embankment I was on. :laughing: It got retired the next day.


It wouldnt be my first choice either, but he likes it. To each his own. I still havent found the perfect tool carrier.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson

TOOL_5150 said:


> I still havent found the perfect tool carrier.


Me either, I tried tossing everything in a bucket the past few days but that wasn't for me either.


----------



## Josue

TOOL_5150 said:


> For xmas, I bought my friend who works with me this bag. He had been wanting it for a while. He seems to like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it at big orange.
> 
> ~Matt


Are you hiring??? :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw

TOOL_5150 said:


> For xmas, I bought my friend who works with me this bag. He had been wanting it for a while. He seems to like it a lot.~Matt




Unless my friend was a SHE with an above average rack........he ain't getting more than a pocket knife or an hour of range time.......you two must be real close...:jester::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Josue said:


> Are you hiring??? :laughing:


Haha, no I got a partner that works very well with me for now.



jwjrw said:


> Unless my friend was a SHE with an above average rack........he ain't getting more than a pocket knife or an hour of range time.......you two must be real close...:jester::laughing:


Well, I suppose I am more gracious than you are. It doesn't take all that much to keep an employee happy. If I was in his spot.. id sure be happy. I would have bought him a new drill as well, but times are crappy right now. He more than deserved it. Maybe I was a little bit biased, because we are really good friends, and were prior to me getting him the job 2 years ago. He went from knowing almost nothing about the trade to being a skilled tech since he has been working with me.


~Matt


----------



## audiophile

I like those veto bags but spending over a hundred bucks on a bag is hard to swallow. this bag was about 40 bucks on ebay. they last forever. I know several guys that use this bag and the only complaint I get is from the helpers and apprentices that carry them! I dont use a belt, just thrown what I need in a Carhartt apron.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC

Here are my tool bag photos


----------



## oldtimer

NY ELECTRIC said:


> Here are my tool bag photos



Tool pouch looks empty? Oh I get it, your tools are in your pocket! :whistling2::laughing::laughing:

Just Joking.. everything looks neat and clean.

You pass inspection.


----------



## twintask

I noticed a lot of you have two pairs of linesmans in your pics but do any of you actually carry both with you on the worksite?


----------



## NY ELECTRIC

I always keep 2 pliers just in case the helper or whoever doesn't have a set.


----------



## Jlarson

twintask said:


> I noticed a lot of you have two pairs of linesmans in your pics but do any of you actually carry both with you on the worksite?


I do. I took the beater screwdriver idea and applied it to pliers and now I have a beater pair of lineman's too. That way I have a good pair I can use to strip wire and cable.


----------



## jwjrw

miller_elex said:


> I myself am a strap-on man as well.



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw

Jlarson said:


> I do. I took the beater screwdriver idea and applied it to pliers and now I have a beater pair of lineman's too. That way I have a good pair I can use to strip wire and cable.




All my screwdrivers are beaters....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

jwjrw said:


> All my screwdrivers are beaters....:thumbsup:


Same but I have a main beater. It's the one I have to touch up with the grinder the most often. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw

Jlarson said:


> Same but I have a main beater. It's the one I have to touch up with the grinder the most often. :laughing:



I'll buy a new screwdriver and for the first week or so I won't use it to tighten lock nuts etc. After that I get too lazy to reach for the true beater I carry. It's mainly for knocking brick out....


----------



## DiegoXJ

Here's my main bag









and have one of these in the van to hold battery tools and misc tools.


----------



## oldtimer

jwjrw said:


> I'll buy a new screwdriver and for the first week or so I won't use it to tighten lock nuts etc. After that I get too lazy to reach for the true beater I carry. It's mainly for knocking brick out....


 IT'S AMAZING.


I THINK WE ARE ALL THE SAME.


----------



## Frank Mc

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I use a Beehive toolbag which ia an Aussie made one...Quite common toolbag in the mines apparently ....Its made of vinyl ....Must say i really like those Veto toolbags....
> 
> Frank


Hi Guys

Have retired the Beehive and just received my Veto XL bag from the states...;-)...I think this bag is the best i have had so far...I,ll probably use the Beehive for my battery tools....Also got a Veto for a co worker i dont think he,s going to be disappointed with this bag...and i wont be surprised if some of the other guys get one...
Frank


----------



## geocab

Hi guys, I just registered here today but this looks like a great forum. I found this site looking for ideas for a new tool bag. I'm currently using a 20" metal toolbox that I got from my father 15 years ago. The handle just broke off and now I'm not sure what to replace it with. The organization of the box itself isn't the best, however after using it for so many years, I mostly know where everything is. That doesn't mean I wouldn't like to make it easier to find the stuff I need so I'd like to join the 21st century and get myself a tool bag. 

The problem is after reading about ten pages of this thread I'm so conflicted of what bag I should try. I want a bag large enough to carry everything my toolbox has in it so the smaller ones are out for now. My biggest tools though are my hacksaw and hammer. I'd also like some room for those Klein canvas zip up pouches for things like drill bits, wrenches, sockets, etc. 

I currently have the CLC 1539 posted on the first page of this thread in my shopping cart on Amazon but haven't yet pulled the trigger. It looked good, but this thread was started almost two years ago and I was wondering if any of the newest model bags have made this decision easier for some of you. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks guys,
Geo


----------



## Smileyboy

I love my Veto bag


----------



## StarLo

Like many of you, I have a loaded Veto Pro Pac LC. I always figured it weighed about 50lbs. The other day I was at the scrap yard and decided to pull the bag out to weigh it, only 33lbs. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## _Frankie_

Here are most of my tools/hand tools. Still have more in my work truck


----------



## HARRY304E

_Frankie_ said:


> Here are most of my tools/hand tools. Still have more in my work truck


 Welcome to the forum


----------



## Josue

_Frankie_ said:


> Here are most of my tools/hand tools. Still have more in my work truck


You like Dewalt eh?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> You like Dewalt eh?


 
You want me to answer that?:laughing:

New score today 3.99 at Northern tool:


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> New score today 3.99 at Northern tool:
> 
> View attachment 5341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342


you sure have a lot of hands :jester:

that's a great price, congrats!!


----------



## lthelec

Here's my tool box/bag set up.


----------



## Josue

lthelec said:


> Here's my tool box/bag set up.


sooooo......... where are the tool......... you need to post pictures of the tools too!!!!!


----------



## lthelec

I don't think you lot are ready to see my tools yet. I will get some pics up over the week end.


----------



## Josue

lthelec said:


> I don't think you lot are ready to see my tools yet. I will get some pics up over the week end.



ok...

cool:thumbsup:


----------



## lthelec

Here's what's in my bag.


----------



## mattsilkwood

jwjrw said:


> All my screwdrivers are beaters....:thumbsup:


 Blasphemy!


----------



## mattsilkwood

_Frankie_ said:


> Here are most of my tools/hand tools. Still have more in my work truck


It doesn't look like those dewalts ever leave the truck.


----------



## Englishsparky

lthelec said:


> Here's what's in my bag.


Very organised and welcome to the forum... Are you a member of the UK forum?:thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

mcclary's electrical said:


> You want me to answer that?:laughing:
> 
> New score today 3.99 at Northern tool:
> 
> View attachment 5341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342


Got one for every day of the week??


Y'know...I could use a new set of strippers...:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Frasbee said:


> Got one for every day of the week??
> 
> 
> Y'know...I could use a new set of strippers...:whistling2:


 
PM your address I'll send you a pair:thumbsup:

These just arrived today UPS:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

*Wtf*

WTF??


----------



## mikeh32

the case is made in china, not the tools....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

mikeh32 said:


> the case is made in china, not the tools....


 
You have a keen grasp of these obvious my dear watson:blink: that was not my point


----------



## kawimudslinger

mcclary's electrical said:


> wtf??


rip it off quick!!!!...And wash it!


----------



## ethaninmotion

mcclary's electrical said:


> WTF??
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5353"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5354"/>


I see nothing!


----------



## ethaninmotion

mcclary's electrical said:


> You want me to answer that?:laughing:
> 
> New score today 3.99 at Northern tool:
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5341"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5342"/>


What gauges did you get?


----------



## krv

I wear my bags.


----------



## Rudeboy

I love wiha but that kinda pisses me off. I know it's just the pouch but damn.

It's like, we teach the germans bad things. Only sixty years ago the germans were trying to teach us bad things.
:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> WTF??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354


When are you going to set the date on your camera:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

HARRY304E said:


> When are you going to set the date on your camera:laughing::laughing:


Or relieve your camera from the dreaded duty of keeping false time?
:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

krv said:


> I wear my bags.


You are unreal!

Really?!

dang, i should try that.


----------



## BobBob

*Veto Pro*

Just got the new Veto Pro XL Closed Today. Yipeee

It's looking good. I had to choose what to put in it. So far it is the best but a couple things I noticed. Meters are tough to fit in and there is no good spots for small stuff (drives, glue, WD 40, tiny 1-3 inch things) they will slip down in smallest pockets. The tape loop only holds 2 rolls? No big deal to modify but I need at least 6 rolls. I still give it a 9 though. Best of all my bags so far. I wish there were 2 side flaps with more pockets in side then it would be perfect.


----------



## geocab

My CLC 1539 arrived in the mail yesterday but I haven't had a chance to fill it up. I hope to do it this weekend and take some pics to post. My initial impression is: much nicer than my toolbox.


----------



## Frasbee

BobBob said:


> Just got the new Veto Pro XL Closed Today. Yipeee
> 
> It's looking good. I had to choose what to put in it. So far it is the best but a couple things I noticed. Meters are tough to fit in and there is no good spots for small stuff (drives, glue, WD 40, tiny 1-3 inch things) they will slip down in smallest pockets. The tape loop only holds 2 rolls? No big deal to modify but I need at least 6 rolls. I still give it a 9 though. Best of all my bags so far. I wish there were 2 side flaps with more pockets in side then it would be perfect.


I've seen some guys clip on those klein zippered bags to hold the small stuff, see if that'll work for you.


----------



## BobBob

*Klein*

That is good idea. It's better than nothing for now. Although, my problem is if I don't see something I forget where it was. Out of sight .. out of mind.

You know how many things I have 3 of ?


----------



## StarLo

BobBob said:


> Just got the new Veto Pro XL Closed Today. Yipeee
> 
> It's looking good. I had to choose what to put in it. So far it is the best but a couple things I noticed. Meters are tough to fit in and there is no good spots for small stuff (drives, glue, WD 40, tiny 1-3 inch things) they will slip down in smallest pockets. The tape loop only holds 2 rolls? No big deal to modify but I need at least 6 rolls. I still give it a 9 though. Best of all my bags so far. I wish there were 2 side flaps with more pockets in side then it would be perfect.


That's the thing about the Veto, there is no room for larger stuff unless you keep all 3 tiers of pockets empty, which is a waste IMO. Things like large meters, small drills, your tool pouch, etc. just don't have space. As for small stuff, I use the pockets on the outside of the bag, there are 6 pockets in total and they work well for small stuff. For really small stuff like extra screws, I put them in a small Ideal Sta-Kon plastic box and put that box in the very bottom of the bag.


----------



## Frasbee

StarLo said:


> That's the thing about the Veto, there is no room for larger stuff unless you keep all 3 tiers of pockets empty, which is a waste IMO. Things like large meters, small drills, your tool pouch, etc. just don't have space. As for small stuff, I use the pockets on the outside of the bag, there are 6 pockets in total and they work well for small stuff. For really small stuff like extra screws, I put them in a small Ideal Sta-Kon plastic box and put that box in the very bottom of the bag.


Veto recently sent out a survey asking what people like about the bags, and what they can improve.

Also, apparently they're considering making tool backpacks, carts, pouches, even hand tools. I guess they're just trying to figure out what direction people would like them to go.


----------



## Josue

Frasbee said:


> Veto recently sent out a survey asking what people like about the bags, and what they can improve.
> 
> Also, apparently they're considering making tool backpacks, carts, pouches, even hand tools. I guess they're just trying to figure out what direction people would like them to go.


bags, and pouches is my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## lthelec

Here's what's in the boxs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Put this together yesterday and using it today. It's working well so far:


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put this together yesterday and using it today. It's working well so far:
> View attachment 5368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369


nice...............:thumbsup:


----------



## geocab

Yesterday? Did you just wake from a coma? Sorry to have to break this to you, but it is 2011.

 Looks good.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

geocab said:


> Yesterday? Did you just wake from a coma? Sorry to have to break this to you, but it is 2011.
> 
> Looks good.


 
I'm too lazy to set the date every time I charge the batteries in my camera. :laughing:


----------



## rlc3854

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put this together yesterday and using it today. It's working well so far:
> View attachment 5368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369


Come on get that crap off there and replace with some material, conduit & hooks, a bender, bat wings, beam clips, box/conduit hangers, connectors and couplings and get to installing!


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm too lazy to set the date every time I charge the batteries in my camera.


My Kodak does that too. I just turned off the date stamp feature.


----------



## truelight

OK, I have been away from big commercial work for 8 years when I went into business for myself. I am about to get back into the big comm side. I have noticed mostly pics of carry bags. The company that i worked for would fire you if you did not have your tool pouch on. that was 8 years ago. Do you lose efficiency if you carry all your tools in a "tote" bag?


----------



## thegoldenboy

truelight said:


> OK, I have been away from big commercial work for 8 years when I went into business for myself. I am about to get back into the big comm side. I have noticed mostly pics of carry bags. The company that i worked for would fire you if you did not have your tool pouch on. that was 8 years ago. Do you lose efficiency if you carry all your tools in a "tote" bag?


The "carry bags" are a supplement to your tool pouch. You have what you have in your belt and keep what you don't need at the moment within reach with your bag.


----------



## truelight

Ok, i see. It seems 10 years ago everyone just had loaded down pouches, their drills and maybe a klein bag in their truck. Maybe we weren't as ambitious. Who knows... i like these bags though and i think it is a good idea.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

rlc3854 said:


> Come on get that crap off there and replace with some material, conduit & hooks, a bender, bat wings, beam clips, box/conduit hangers, connectors and couplings and get to installing!


 

yes, it works best to leave the top shelf for all material and hardware, and bottom shelf for tools


----------



## Got_Juice?

I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


----------



## oldtimer

Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


 Tools all look brand new, Have they been used, or is this your Sunday pouch?:laughing:


----------



## Got_Juice?

oldtimer said:


> Tools all look brand new, Have they been used, or is this your Sunday pouch?:laughing:


I put that part in there about being a student to hopefully cover the "tools being new" thing I knew was coming but alas it didn't work. Sunday pouch? Electricians work on Sundays? Bah time to change career paths Just kidding. I'm loving it.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


 I think you've got a fine start. You're going to want to get a couple pairs of pump pliers also. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlc3854

Got_Juice? said:


> I put that part in there about being a student to hopefully cover the "tools being new" thing I knew was coming but alas it didn't work. Sunday pouch? Electricians work on Sundays? Bah time to change career paths Just kidding. I'm loving it.


Oldtimer is old, he read your post, hell he even quoted it yet forgot what he read before posting:laughing::laughing:.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Got_Juice?

mattsilkwood said:


> I think you've got a fine start. You're going to want to get a couple pairs of pump pliers also. :thumbsup:


I have a pair of channel locks 10 and 12" that were my dads. There pretty old but good enough for now. Although I almost ordered some Knipex cobras. Probably still will in the next few weeks. And some Wera screwdrivers and... guess I better stop now. This tool shopping is becoming an addiction:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood

Got_Juice? said:


> I have a pair of channel locks 10 and 12" that were my dads. There pretty old but good enough for now. Although I almost ordered some Knipex cobras. Probably still will in the next few weeks. And some Wera screwdrivers and... guess I better stop now. This tool shopping is becoming an addiction:laughing:


 This forum is like a tool whore support group. You'll fit in fine.:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy




----------



## beartp515

Rudeboy said:


>



what the S#&T is that for??


----------



## Frasbee

beartp515 said:


> what the S#&T is that for??


Whatever it is, it's Bosch, so it must be doing it well. :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood

beartp515 said:


> what the S#&T is that for??


 Making apprentices move faster.:jester:


----------



## Got_Juice?

beartp515 said:


> what the S#&T is that for??


Played this and it came blaring through my 5.1 surround sound and I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


 
That's a really nice set to start. I own all those Knipex, the greenlee rock saw, the same tick, and pocket razor knife. All good choices


----------



## beartp515

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's a really nice set to start. I own all those Knipex, the greenlee rock saw, the same tick, and pocket razor knife. All good choices



what kind of knife is that?? Gerber?


----------



## Got_Juice?

beartp515 said:


> what kind of knife is that?? Gerber?


Ya Gerber Exchange-A-Blade.
http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-41830-Pocket-Knife-Exchange/dp/B0016KHW2W


----------



## mikeh32

beartp515 said:


> what the S#&T is that for??


no idea, but i need one


----------



## Acadian9

My last pouch was giving me problems (the bottom of it was giving my leg a rash due to friction because of how the leather came together) so I got rid of it and bought something different. It's a linemans pouch, but on the construction slab it's ironworkers that use it. Fits the 4 main tools I need (pliers, *****, pvc cutter and red robertson screwdriver.) Knife pouch will carry one of a few tools depending on what I'm doing. Large PVC cutters for pipes 1-1/2" and up, nail puller for removing nails and/or screws on typical floors or wire strippers for temporary lights.


----------



## Demac

Well, its taken me around 11 months, and with some advice from guys I work with, a ton of information gleaned from this site, and some of my own geek research, I think I've have _most_ of my tools.

With a lot of recommendations from guys on here, I finally settled on the CLC 1539 bag, and it has treated me well, aside from the guys at working making fun of my new 'luggage' ("when do you fly out?" har har).


----------



## Demac

Just as a side note, I figured out why that bag was getting heavy. I need to ditch my packrat habit of "ooh, I might need this later" and tossing it into my bag. 

I removed these items from various nooks and crannys when I was unloading the tools.


----------



## Josue

Demac said:


> Well, its taken me around 11 months, and with some advice from guys I work with, a ton of information gleaned from this site, and some of my own geek research, I think I've have _most_ of my tools.
> 
> With a lot of recommendations from guys on here, I finally settled on the CLC 1539 bag, and it has treated me well, aside from the guys at working making fun of my new 'luggage' ("when do you fly out?" har har).


nice set:thumbsup:


Just one question:

What do you need five sharpies for?


----------



## Demac

Josue said:


> What do you need five sharpies for?





Demac said:


> _...
> _ ...my packrat habit of "ooh, I might need this later" and tossing it into my bag.


I'm so ashamed. :blush:


----------



## administr8tor

Nice setup, But you have to stop using the wiggy, get a t5 or t+pro:thumbsup:


----------



## jza

Where did you get that socket holder?


----------



## Demac

jza said:


> Where did you get that socket holder?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SQ9SXE

I cut the stupid zip tie off and threaded some military 550 cord through them. They're a hard plastic, and seem to work 'ok', but I'm sure they'll break at some point.


----------



## Josue

Demac said:


> I'm so ashamed. :blush:


:laughing::laughing:

didn't read that


----------



## Jlarson

Demac said:


> Well, its taken me around 11 months, and with some advice from guys I work with, a ton of information gleaned from this site, and some of my own geek research, I think I've have _most_ of my tools.


What does that way? And I thought I carried a lot :laughing:



Josue said:


> What do you need five sharpies for?


I probably have more than 5 sharpies too, but I have like three colors, people can tell I laid something out cause of all the different colored marks and lines for measurements, drill holes, and take offs.


----------



## HARRY304E

Rudeboy said:


>


Wow that will get the kids out of bed in the morning..:laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D

What brand set are those Allen keys? Are they insulated?


----------



## Demac

GEORGE D said:


> What brand set are those Allen keys? Are they insulated?


Those are PB Swiss allen keys. They aren't really insulated. They do have a small thin covering of a rubbery type material but not anything I would trust. 

I actually decided to quit carrying them as I didn't run across metric bolts very often.


----------



## kawarthakid

Jlarson said:


> Ok I will play here's my bag. I don't feel like taking all the crap out but it's on the list this weekend so I will put up more.


 I've been thinking about that tool bag . Do you like it ? It looks really heavy .


----------



## Jlarson

kawarthakid said:


> I've been thinking about that tool bag.


Yeah I like it, it get switched out with a CLC 1539 now though depending on what I'm doing. 



kawarthakid said:


> It looks really heavy .


I had a lot of chit in it that week, I was doing SCADA for a utility about a 2 hour one way from the shop so I had lots of extra with me. Plus I was putting up antennas so I had my metric stuff in there when I took the picture.


----------



## jlmran

JayH said:


> I require all my trim screws to be verticle.
> 
> That comes from wiring a bakery where specifications required all of the screws to be verticle to prevent the accumulation of flour in the screw slot.


The author of that spec should be given a prize. Flour is damn hard to clean out of a screw slot. Especially whole grain oat flour. That task will kill ya!


----------



## Jlarson

Jlarson said:


> ... it gets switched out with a CLC 1539 now though depending on what I'm doing.


I think I'm staying with the 1539 for the foreseeable future. So much more organized than my previous open CLC tote.









Screwdrivers and nutdrivers, punches, files, and some other stuff.









pliers (almost all channellock now), strippers and lineman's knife, adj wrenches and hex keys and some stuff









Clamp meter and tester, the gloves I almost never wear, hack saw, and a large flathead a hammer and a speed square are down there somewhere along with some gearwrenches and some parts in Klein pouches.


----------



## Sparky208

My tool bag and hand tools I keep in my company truck. I also have a greenlee ratcheting cable cutters I forgot in the pics.


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> I think I'm staying with the 1539 for the foreseeable future. So much more organized than my previous open CLC tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwdrivers and nutdrivers, punches, files, and some other stuff.
> 
> .



What is that small tool with holes and red insulation??

I saw it today at the supply house and now on your tool bag, but what is it?


Thanks!!

I like that bag very much, it's not so expensive as the veto pro pack. I want to buy that bag and get rid of my bucket (it is a bit unpractical.


Does anyone want to trade that same clc bag for my cable caddy?


----------



## Demac

I think you're looking at the lockout hasp??

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=lockout%20hasp&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=619

Lets multiple people lockout one location.

To Sparky208, do you like keeping your wrenches on the D-ring like that? Not knocking it, just curious if that's better then having them float around in a zipper bag. I'm always looking for 'a better' way of doing things.


----------



## lthelec

It is a lock off device for isolators. Padlocks go through the holes.


----------



## Josue

Demac said:


> I think you're looking at the lockout hasp??
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=619
> 
> Lets multiple people lockout one location.





lthelec said:


> It is a lock off device for isolators. Padlocks go through the holes.


Thanks!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## paulcanada

i''ve always used a d-ring on the wrenches like that. i found it works well with a bag like that (i have the same one). i have one of those hitch pins that looks more like this


----------



## Sparky208

To Sparky208, do you like keeping your wrenches on the D-ring like that? Not knocking it, just curious if that's better then having them float around in a zipper bag. I'm always looking for 'a better' way of doing things.[/QUOTE]

Before I just kept them lose in my bag and it was a pain to find them all the time now there all together it can be a pain to take the off of the d-ring but I know where they are. A zipper bag would be nice but it's a another thing to carry.


----------



## Jlarson

Josue said:


> What is that small tool with holes and red insulation??
> 
> I saw it today at the supply house and now on your tool bag, but what is it?


Lock out hasp like Demrc said. There's a sp breaker lock and a padlock down there too. It's part of a larger set that I keep in the truck.


----------



## vos

Sparky208 said:


> My tool bag and hand tools I keep in my company truck. I also have a greenlee ratcheting cable cutters I forgot in the pics.


what are the yellow things in the first pic?


----------



## Frasbee

Jlarson said:


> pliers (almost all channellock now), strippers and lineman's knife, adj wrenches and hex keys and some stuff


I'm actually digging channellock pliers. They're quality for the price and I get a fuzzy feeling in my tummy supporting a PA manufacturer. 

I'm actually looking to pick up their box-joint lineman pliers. They sound pretty heavy duty. I like their 4 in 1 box wrenches, too. http://www.channellock.com/841S-Ratcheting-Wrenches.aspx

I'll pass on the screwdrivers, though.

And overall I prefer knipex for adjustable pliers.


----------



## Sparky208

vos said:


> what are the yellow things in the first pic?


They are made by Seatek, they fit on to tbars for drop ceilings to pull Mc over.

http://seatekco.com/ts-190.htm


----------



## Jlarson

Frasbee said:


> I'm actually digging channellock pliers. They're quality for the price and I get a fuzzy feeling in my tummy supporting a PA manufacturer.
> 
> I'm actually looking to pick up their box-joint lineman pliers. They sound pretty heavy duty. I like their 4 in 1 box wrenches, too. http://www.channellock.com/841S-Ratcheting-Wrenches.aspx



I'm really liking them too. Almost everything in my bag is made in the USA now :thumbup:. 

I was going to get the 4 in 1 wrenches but I'm not really thrilled by what looks like a really course ratchet mechanism that's exposed to collect crap. I'll stick to gearwrench.


----------



## electricalperson

i need to get a new veto pro pac to replace the one that got stolen from me. has anyone used the LC version?


----------



## mattsilkwood

electricalperson said:


> i need to get a new veto pro pac to replace the one that got stolen from me. has anyone used the LC version?


 That's the one I have. I really like it, it's perfect for me. 
The Xl is just too damn big, with the LC everything I need fits perfectly.


----------



## beartp515

electricalperson said:


> i need to get a new veto pro pac to replace the one that got stolen from me. has anyone used the LC version?


I have the XL and the LC, they are both great bags, the LC can fit almost everything that you could possibly need on a daily basis. That said so can the XL plus the crap you dont need (can get heavy). Either way you can't fail, but the LC is easier to carry around on a daily basis. Thats why I bought it. Hope this helps.


----------



## case320

I just got my veto lc in the mail on friday. Loaded it up and am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Chevyman30571

I own a bunch of bags. I have to say that the LC is my favorite. But I don't use this bag everyday because on a massive jobsite with a bunch of workers your bag will be gone. It is an expensive bag but a great bag. I have my husky bag which is cheap and most of the guys on the site have comparable bags so mine doesn't stand out. For residential work the LC is fine but IMO not on a commercial jobsite.


----------



## rexowner

I got an LC a couple of months ago based on ET recommendations, and
am really happy with it. I usually carry it longer distances with the shoulder
strap which is surprisingly comfortable if I am carrying something in the
same hand as that side. The best thing is at the end of the day or a
task, I know I have all my tools - it is easy to spot something that isn't
in its place. Makes me much more organized.

The one downside is there really isn't a great place for a few larger
tools, so I still carry a separate bag for that, into which I also put
whatever fasteners I am going to need at the time. This is not a big
downside though, as having the Veto is a big plus.


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot

I got the xl and I love it, but it is a little heavy. I have a folding hand cart that I use to roll it around so the weight isn't that big of an issue.


----------



## Syz

i am waiting for my LC in the mail, cant wait to load it up with the tools i need for my everyday job :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Syz said:


> i am waiting for my LC in the mail, cant wait to load it up with the tools i need for my everyday job :thumbup:





sparkymcwiresalot said:


> I got the xl and I love it, but it is a little heavy. I have a folding hand cart that I use to roll it around so the weight isn't that big of an issue.





rexowner said:


> I got an LC a couple of months ago based on ET recommendations, and
> am really happy with it. I usually carry it longer distances with the shoulder
> strap which is surprisingly comfortable if I am carrying something in the
> same hand as that side. The best thing is at the end of the day or a
> task, I know I have all my tools - it is easy to spot something that isn't
> in its place. Makes me much more organized.
> 
> The one downside is there really isn't a great place for a few larger
> tools, so I still carry a separate bag for that, into which I also put
> whatever fasteners I am going to need at the time. This is not a big
> downside though, as having the Veto is a big plus.





Chevyman30571 said:


> I own a bunch of bags. I have to say that the LC is my favorite. But I don't use this bag everyday because on a massive jobsite with a bunch of workers your bag will be gone. It is an expensive bag but a great bag. I have my husky bag which is cheap and most of the guys on the site have comparable bags so mine doesn't stand out. For residential work the LC is fine but IMO not on a commercial jobsite.





case320 said:


> I just got my veto lc in the mail on friday. Loaded it up and am very impressed with it so far.





beartp515 said:


> I have the XL and the LC, they are both great bags, the LC can fit almost everything that you could possibly need on a daily basis. That said so can the XL plus the crap you dont need (can get heavy). Either way you can't fail, but the LC is easier to carry around on a daily basis. Thats why I bought it. Hope this helps.


 

Ummmm the name of the thread is PHOTOS


----------



## Frasbee

Do I spy a Bosch case in there?

We both know that doesn't belong there, you better hand that over.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Frasbee said:


> Do I spy a Bosch case in there?
> 
> We both know that doesn't belong there, you better hand that over.


 
There's Bosch, Klein, Greenlee, Remington, Dynatel, Ridgid, Rotozip, dremel, Dewalt, Stanley, Irwin, and Milwaukee all mixed together


----------



## rexowner

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ummmm the name of the thread is PHOTOS


I don't even have a photo of myself, but since it's you sayin so, I went
out to the vehicle and took two pictures. Sorry hey are not great quality,
I will take more better quality photos one of these days.










Here is my "cheapo" Megapro tamper proof asked about in another thread.
Don't really recommend it.


----------



## thegoldenboy

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ummmm the name of the thread is PHOTOS


sorry mcclary, i damn well near had a heart attack seeing all that milwaukee stuff. :thumbsup: what's in the yellow case in the background?


----------



## Frank Mc

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's Bosch, Klein, Greenlee, Remington, Dynatel, Ridgid, Rotozip, dremel, Dewalt, Stanley, Irwin, and Milwaukee all mixed together


Wow !!!!...Thats a lot of tools...Cant see the kitchen sink ;-)

I thought i was a tool geek...;-)

Frank


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> sorry mcclary, i damn well near had a heart attack seeing all that milwaukee stuff. :thumbsup: what's in the yellow case in the background?


 
Dynate 573 a


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

rexowner said:


> I don't even have a photo of myself, but since it's you sayin so, I went
> out to the vehicle and took two pictures. Sorry hey are not great quality,
> I will take more better quality photos one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "cheapo" Megapro tamper proof asked about in another thread.
> Don't really recommend it.


 
What do you use for tamperproof? The hammer and prybar:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ummmm the name of the thread is PHOTOS


Looks like the Milwalkee tool store Mcclary..:laughing:


----------



## rexowner

mcclary's electrical said:


> What do you use for tamperproof? The hammer and prybar:laughing:


Works great. Serves double duty when I need to do "Fine Woodworking"
too.


----------



## Mike in Canada

mcclary's electrical said:


> What do you use for tamperproof? The hammer and prybar:laughing:


 The red multi-driver in the top middle of the bag is full of tamper-proof bits.


----------



## miller_elex

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ummmm the name of the thread is PHOTOS


I hope Milwaukee stumbles upon this picture and sends you one of their new cordless bandsaws!!! GAWD Knows you deserve one for being such a faithful customer :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

miller_elex said:


> I hope Milwaukee stumbles upon this picture and sends you one of their new cordless bandsaws!!! GAWD Knows you deserve one for being such a faithful customer :laughing: :laughing:


 
Not cordless, but this just came in like 4 days ago. The blades haven't arrived yet:thumbup:


----------



## Master E

Chicagoguy said:


> Worth Every Penny, I get compliments on it quite often... The organization is the best part because you immediately know when something is missing at the end of the day when your packing up. Here is some info from the CLC website...
> 
> 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product #1539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 Pockets inside and 4 pockets outside to organize tools and accessories.
> Large center compartment to carry multiple power tools and accessories and separate outside two compartments.
> Zippered side panels prevent spillage of tools when carrying or storing carrier.
> Vertical tool pockets keep them in sight for quick access.
> 18”L x 7”W x 14”H
> 
> The link is 18” Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier


+1 and a belt.


----------



## Frank Mc

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not cordless, but this just came in like 4 days ago. The blades haven't arrived yet:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6358


Please excuse my ignorance McClary but what is it ...;-)

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not cordless, but this just came in like 4 days ago. The blades haven't arrived yet:thumbup:


When you get the blades and use it tell a little tell me/us how you like it. Some of our old porta-bands are in serious need of replacement.


----------



## Mike in Canada

Jlarson said:


> When you get the blades and use it tell a little tell me/us how you like it. Some of our old porta-bands are in serious need of replacement.


 I've got one of those port-a-bands and it is the FIRST that I have used that I like better than my ancient Porter Cable industrial model. The deep throat can be a real boon.


----------



## BBQ

At this point this thread has 184,624 views. I think that may say a lot about how strange we all are, we are all excited to look at other electricians tool bags. :laughing:


Important code questions ---- 3 views, maybe 50 views but some pictures of tool bags get a couple 100,000 views. :jester:


----------



## hardworkingstiff

BBQ said:


> At this point this thread has 184,624 views. I think that may say a lot about how strange we all are, we are all excited to look at other electricians tool bags. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Important code questions ---- 3 views, maybe 50 views but some pictures of tool bags get a couple 100,000 views. :jester:


I guess there's a lot of hardworkers on this site.


----------



## Rudeboy

BBQ said:


> At this point this thread has 184,624 views. I think that may say a lot about how strange we all are, we are all excited to look at other electricians tool bags. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Important code questions ---- 3 views, maybe 50 views but some pictures of tool bags get a couple 100,000 views. :jester:


Why is that even a problem for you?

People like tools. We work with them every day. 

Although I like code threads a lot, I don't work with a copy of the nec in my back pocket.

Btw BBQ, had a gander at The Music Game lately? :thumbsup:


----------



## michael3

Frank Mc said:


> Please excuse my ignorance McClary but what is it ...;-)
> 
> Thanks
> Frank



its a porta band and my fav saw. it cuts a lil slow but good clean cuts with out wasted energy and is safer than a sawzall because of the reduced spend and will cut nearly anything that fits inside the section above the blade.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Jlarson said:


> When you get the blades and use it tell a little tell me/us how you like it. Some of our old porta-bands are in serious need of replacement.


 
Well, J, Anything's gonna be an improvement over this. 

This is what it's replacing on my truck:


15 years old








worn out










I've put at least 15 sets of rubbers on this saw


----------



## 76nemo

DANG McClary, you have a really nice boat. I don't have half of that in construction equipment..........

We see how you roll,.......good for you man:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Rudeboy said:


> Why is that even a problem for you?
> 
> People like tools. We work with them every day.
> 
> Although I like code threads a lot, I don't work with a copy of the nec in my back pocket.
> 
> Btw BBQ, had a gander at The Music Game lately. :thumbsup:


I think you are missreading him...I think he is just making sport of how many hits this thread gets because we all look at it almost daly.

And besides if we started a thread with pitcures of our code books it won't go on too far.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, J, Anything's gonna be an improvement over this.
> 
> This is what it's replacing on my truck:
> 
> 
> 15 years old
> View attachment 6373
> 
> 
> worn out
> 
> View attachment 6374
> 
> 
> 
> I've put at least 15 sets of rubbers on this saw
> View attachment 6375


 It's not wore out, it's just getting good and broke in.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

mattsilkwood said:


> It's not wore out, it's just getting good and broke in.:laughing:


 

It's actually got a bent shaft, hance wearing the rubbers out and digging into the guard. It's paid for itself a couple hundred times:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy

HARRY304E said:


> And besides if we started a thread with pitcures of our code books it won't go on too far.:laughing::laughing:


I think Ken did that already. 
:laughing:

Probably not many hits but I do find vintage code books (or any vintage books for that matter) interesting.


----------



## HARRY304E

Rudeboy said:


> I think Ken did that already.
> :laughing:
> 
> Probably not many hits but I do find vintage code books (or any vintage books for that matter) interesting.



Yes he has the best collection...:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

HARRY304E said:


> Yes he has the best collection...:laughing:


Yes, I concur.

We don't know that it's actually real or not though, considering his photoshop skills.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well, J, Anything's gonna be an improvement over this.
> 
> This is what it's replacing on my truck:


Damn, looks like mine. Although I don't have as many pieces cracked off. I don't have the stopper plate anymore though.


----------



## RobTownfold64

Jlarson said:


> I think I'm staying with the 1539 for the foreseeable future. So much more organized than my previous open CLC tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwdrivers and nutdrivers, punches, files, and some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pliers (almost all channellock now), strippers and lineman's knife, adj wrenches and hex keys and some stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clamp meter and tester, the gloves I almost never wear, hack saw, and a large flathead a hammer and a speed square are down there somewhere along with some gearwrenches and some parts in Klein pouches.


That looks like a really great bag. Each side is like a Veto Pro Pac the way it organizes your hand tools, yet it has the middle section for bigger stuff. That's the one thing I don't like about my Veto, I can't fit anything bigger than a handtool. My T5 is squeezed in to the point that I feel it will be damaged if something hits the side of the bag. I can't fit my RotoSplit in there. But your bag looks perfect having that center compartment.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Frank Mc said:


> Please excuse my ignorance McClary but what is it ...;-)
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


 It's a portaband saw, An item commonly used to make pipe and unistrut too short.:jester:


----------



## BBQ

Rudeboy said:


> Why is that even a problem for you?


You said it was a problem, I did not. 



> People like tools. We work with them every day.


Yeah, do you stop at each person tool box you see and check it out or do just walk by?



> Although I like code threads a lot, I don't work with a copy of the nec in my back pocket.


Which is a good reason to pull one out here. :laughing:



> Btw BBQ, had a gander at The Music Game lately? :thumbsup:


Yes I have and it is not getting nearly the views.

Right now this thread has 1,117 posts but a very high 185,598 views.

The music thread has more than five times the number of posts (6,123) but only a third of the views (57,204)


Anyway I don't have a problem with any of it, I just think it is odd we are so interested in what we see everyday on the job. 

Rock on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Demac

BBQ said:


> <snip>
> 
> Anyway I don't have a problem with any of it, I just think it is odd we are so interested in what we see everyday on the job.
> 
> Rock on. :thumbsup:


For me, it was more what I _didn't_ see everyday on the job. Everyone I was around was a Klein proselyte and when I would ask advice on tools, it was always the same. "Buy Klein, the rest is junk". This toolbag thread was a centerpiece of my tool research, and continues today when I look for new idea's, new tools, etc.

The tool list I was provided was just as bad. It didn't say to buy a flat tip screwdriver, it said to buy a Klein 602-6 flat tip screwdriver, and then provided a bevy of places to find it. Many of my questions, and followup questions, were answered simply by reading this thread.


----------



## Frasbee

A lot of old heads are just stuck in their ways. I had a j-man told me klein was made to fit my hand.

I'm sure it took a lot of advanced engineering to make a round handle.


----------



## jza

Ya or maybe he was just using a common expression.


----------



## varmit

I don't intend to be a Klein "cheerleader", but I tend to buy and use Klein tools as much as is practical for me. No tool company has the perfect tool for every use, but Klein has always marketed a broad line of tools that make our jobs easier. Most of these specialty tools have no use outside of the electric trade, so the possibility of mass market sales volume, and the profit that would go with it, is limited for Klein, or any other company that sells to a niche market.

I am not trying to push Klein on anyone. Everyone needs to use what they feel works best for them. There are many excellent tool brands out there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

New Milwaukee tools:



11 n 1 and a saw









the saw folds and has a quickchange button for blade change, the driver comes with ecx bits


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> New Milwaukee tools:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 n 1 and a saw
> View attachment 6492
> 
> 
> 
> the saw folds and has a quickchange button for blade change, the driver comes with ecx bits
> 
> View attachment 6493


He Mcclary, you want to close this thread with me.:laughing:


Just kidding:thumbsup:










Nice tools!!!
Especially for you, cause you are MilwaukeeMcclary:laughing:


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> ]


What kind of bit is that one that it has put on?? 

I mean, how is it called?


Nice with the folding saw:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> He Mcclary, you want to close this thread with me.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Just kidding:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tools!!!
> Especially for you, cause you are MilwaukeeMcclary:laughing:


 
That was all in fun, and it was just an intro thread from a troll. I think Nathan overreacted, because it was not oof course, it was a fake thread to begin with:laughing: Again, nothing personal, that was all in fun.


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> That was all in fun, and it was just an intro thread from a troll. I think Nathan overreacted, because it was not oof course, it was a fake thread to begin with:laughing: Again, nothing personal, that was all in fun.


Well, I wouldn't call it funny, but it's good it is nothing personal.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> What kind of bit is that one that it has put on??
> 
> I mean, how is it called?
> 
> 
> Nice with the folding saw:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECX driver


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> Josue said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bit is that one that it has put on??
> 
> I mean, how is it called?
> 
> 
> Nice with the folding saw:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECX driver
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6494
> 
> 
> View attachment 6495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> Well, I wouldn't call it funny, but it's good it is nothing personal.:thumbsup:


 

Damm, I thought it was hilarious!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64

Greenlee makes the best blades for retractable keyhole saws like that: http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-311-JAB-Replacement-Blades-Retractable/dp/B001UL196M


----------



## Rudeboy

My buddy has that 11n1. It's well made but too stubby imho.

I bought a new Wiha SL/Ph#2 today... they make them too.


----------



## Shockdoc

Tool /truck clean out day


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Shockdoc said:


> Tool /truck clean out day


 

I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


----------



## thegoldenboy

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


Do you lock them down or just bungy?


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond



Praise the Lord and pass the Ammunition:laughing:


----------



## B4T

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


What kind of truck??


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> What kind of truck??


It had to be a Chevy ..No one would steal from a Ford...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> Do you lock them down or just bungy?


 

They were just bungeed


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


Ohhh.........hate when that happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You feel just helpless.



mcclary's electrical said:


> They were just bungeed


Duh!!!!! 
Not that I wouldn't have done the same:laughing::laughing:

We haven't had anything stolen yet. I think it's because we are resi. and are always close to the vehicle. Every 15 minutes at least we (I :laughing check to see if there is anyone stealing our tools.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


 i had an 8' disappear right under our noses as we were working a 400 amp service. I think they took it as a thrill since that was the only item missing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Josue said:


> Ohhh.........hate when that happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You feel just helpless.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!!!!!
> Not that I wouldn't have done the same:laughing::laughing:
> 
> We haven't had anything stolen yet. I think it's because we are resi. and are always close to the vehicle. Every 15 minutes at least we (I :laughing check to see if there is anyone stealing our tools.:laughing:


 

I was only in the store long enough to buy a drink:whistling2:


Shockdoc said:


> i had an 8' disappear right under our noses as we were working a 400 amp service. I think they took it as a thrill since that was the only item missing.


 
I was setup for a rough in. 1000 ft spool 14/3, 1000 ft spool 14/2, 1000 ft spool 12/2, handroll of 12/3, handroll of 10/3, handroll of 10/2, handroll of 6/3, 12ft 4/0 SE. Nothing touched but the ladders


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> I was setup for a rough in. 1000 ft spool 14/3, 1000 ft spool 14/2, 1000 ft spool 12/2, handroll of 12/3, handroll of 10/3, handroll of 10/2, handroll of 6/3, 12ft 4/0 SE. Nothing touched but the ladders


WOW


----------



## 42ndego

Finally decided to buy a CLC 1539. The Husky "Electrians" tote just wasn't cutting it. I'll post pictures once it comes in.


----------



## Josue

42ndego said:


> Finally decided to buy a CLC 1539. The Husky "Electrians" tote just wasn't cutting it. I'll post pictures once it comes in.


Wise choice!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I want to get one of those!!:laughing:


----------



## paulcanada

yeah but that thing weighs like 60 lbs when loaded. who wants to carry that around?


----------



## 42ndego

paulcanada said:


> yeah but that thing weighs like 60 lbs when loaded. who wants to carry that around?


Depends on what you're loading in it :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

Ok, a little different than most but I'll still join in. Please try to keep the harbor freight clamp meter jokes to a minimum. :whistling2: I have that as a backup in case someones takes a crap on site...

I do need some recommendations on a decent screwdriver set. Nothing too fancy but I would like to have an acceptable set with me.










ready to go!










I also carry meters when they aren't on site.


----------



## Frasbee

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## miller_elex

zwodubber said:


> Ok, a little different than most but I'll still join in.
> 
> I also carry meters when they aren't on site.


You are ex-military, huh? All the test equipment gives it away.


----------



## miller_elex

mcclary's electrical said:


> I was only in the store long enough to buy a drink.
> 
> I was setup for a rough in. ....Nothing touched but the ladders


Ladders don't ever get stolen, they are simply borrowed and left close to where they were illegitimately used, or in my case: hidden close to where they will be illegitimately used again-and-again.

It's the old 'no harm, no foul.' I may have been using the plumber's ladder for five consecutive days, but when caught upon it, I whine, 'I saw it over there and just grabbed it for thirty seconds... please, please, I feel like such a scoundrel, what can I do to make you feel better?'

If only someone would invent 'Ladder-Jack.' It would have a disguised location on the ladder, and beep when you press the locater key-fob. That way, you could retrieve your ladder from the back of the locked data closet before you leave site.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> What kind of work do you do?


Power quality, thermography and currently getting into remote power management for commercial applications.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> Power quality, thermography and currently getting into remote power management for commercial applications.


That sounds cool.

I like the idea of not needing dozens of tools.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> That sounds cool.
> 
> I like the idea of not needing dozens of tools.


I made the switch from IT to this and love it. I'm at new places all the time and my networking degree is what helped open the door for remote management


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I made the switch from IT to this and love it. I'm at new places all the time and my networking degree is what helped open the door for remote management


What kind of networking degree, where? How much and how long did it take to get? What were the requirements?

I've been considering going back to school to open some more doors, but aren't really sure where to start.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> What kind of networking degree, where? How much and how long did it take to get? What were the requirements?
> 
> I've been considering going back to school to open some more doors, but aren't really sure where to start.


I got my degree in 1999, just a two year associates in network technology. I worked in the field until about 2 years ago when a friend was talking about power quality meters and how he couldn't get a grasp of the software. I helped him out with it, found I really liked it, and now do all the metering and reporting for them. I do all the software and reporting from home which is nice also.

I was getting bored with the whole sitting in the same spot all day, doing the same thing everyday in IT. This lets me get out and I have a chance to help get the company into areas they previously would not have done. Remote energy management is basically an internal network connected with CAT5 or 6 cable for controlling all functions of the electric system. It will allow you to change the temperature, turn off lights in areas not being used, etc.. all from a computer at home or off site.

Here is a picture of one of the meters after I started disconnecting it and checking the data. These are pretty much all the tools I bring...



















Any other questions feel free to ask :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

zwodubber said:


> I got my degree in 1999, just a two year associates in network technology. I worked in the field until about 2 years ago when a friend was talking about power quality meters and how he couldn't get a grasp of the software. I helped him out with it, found I really liked it, and now do all the metering and reporting for them. I do all the software and reporting from home which is nice also.
> 
> I was getting bored with the whole sitting in the same spot all day, doing the same thing everyday in IT. This lets me get out and I have a chance to help get the company into areas they previously would not have done. Remote energy management is basically an internal network connected with CAT5 or 6 cable for controlling all functions of the electric system. It will allow you to change the temperature, turn off lights in areas not being used, etc.. all from a computer at home or off site.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the meters after I started disconnecting it and checking the data. These are pretty much all the tools I bring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other questions feel free to ask :thumbup:


I have one, what size service are you monitoring there?, and what was going on?


----------



## Frasbee

My only gripe with some higher learning are the required/but not related fields of study. It's a lot of fluff.



> All General Education requirements are met through required courses (as indicated above) except for the *Interpretive Studies* requirement and the *American/Global Diversity* requirement. Therefore, in order to graduate, students in this program must choose one course that is designated *Interpretive Studies* and one course that is designated *American/Global Diversity*.


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> My only gripe with some higher learning are the required/but not related fields of study. It's a lot of fluff.


This is why the terms "educated" and "credentialed" are not synonymous. :thumbsup:

Anyone can 'educate' themselves with a book and the will to learn. Too many people don't care what you know, they want you to bring them a paper that says you sat through the correct classes and got the correct letter grades.


----------



## zwodubber

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have one, what size service are you monitoring there?, and what was going on?


480V 1000 amp service. We were doing a standard PQ test watching for any transients, sags, swells, spikes, harmonics etc... 

We did a week long recording and provided a full report, the main focus was the EN50160 compliance data and everything passed.

There were no "problems" at the site but they are into preventative maintenance and are one of our regular customers for electrical work. We have a thermal scan scheduled next week for another switchgear room.

How do you like your meter? I've been using these for about a year and a half and am very happy with it.


----------



## zwodubber

Demac said:


> This is why the terms "educated" and "credentialed" are not synonymous. :thumbsup:


True! I am "educating" myself as I go on the electrical side as I had no previous background in the field. I was lucky enough to get this position based on the reference of a friend I helped with software and was brought aboard for my software/hardware/networking background.


----------



## Demac

zwodubber said:


> True! I am "educating" myself as I go on the electrical side as I had no previous background in the field. I was lucky enough to get this position based on the reference of a friend I helped with software and was brought aboard for my software/hardware/networking background.


Heh, sorry, I was not implying anything against you, just agreeing with Frasbee on how dumb some of the requirements can be to get that 'magical piece of paper'.:thumbsup:

A lot of its baloney anyway... ever see the stats on how many folks with degrees are living with mom and dad and working part time as a waiter/waitress??

Nice equipment, that work looks interesting.


----------



## bduerler

ok less talking and more pictures lol


----------



## zwodubber

Demac said:


> Heh, sorry, I was not implying anything against you, just agreeing with Frasbee on how dumb some of the requirements can be to get that 'magical piece of paper'.:thumbsup:
> 
> A lot of its baloney anyway... ever see the stats on how many folks with degrees are living with mom and dad and working part time as a waiter/waitress??
> 
> Nice equipment, that work looks interesting.


And I was agreeing with you :thumbsup:

I learned more in my first 2 months of my IT job than I learned in 2 years of school, but I needed that piece of paper to get the job in the first place


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> ok less talking and more pictures lol


Here's one more of what I do, just ran down into the basement and snapped a very quick picture. The hot breaker is for the heater, it's cold outside!


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> here's one more of what i do, just ran down into the basement and snapped a very quick picture with the camera on auto. The hot breaker is for the heater, it's cold outside!


im so jealous right now


----------



## beartp515

i am in the wrong side of this trade!!


----------



## HARRY304E

beartp515 said:


> i am in the wrong side of this trade!!


How come??


----------



## beartp515

HARRY304E said:


> How come??


dont get me wrong i love what i do, i would love it if my boss would branch out and become more diverse in what we offer. instead of the basics. seeing these last few posts kind of solidified my thoughts. 

but lets not stray from topic. i have been visiting and posting on this thread and have yet to upload my collection. hopefully soon.


----------



## zwodubber

beartp515 said:


> dont get me wrong i love what i do, i would love it if my boss would branch out and become more diverse in what we offer. instead of the basics. seeing these last few posts kind of solidified my thoughts.
> 
> but lets not stray from topic. i have been visiting and posting on this thread and have yet to upload my collection. hopefully soon.


There are two main reasons it is difficult to expand into things like power quality and thermography.

Cost and learning curve.

It took a while to truly understand the PQ meter capabilities and how to use the software to create custom reporting that is technical enough yet easy for the customer to grasp. Thermography is the same way, I've spent hours learning how to set the camera for different environments. There are 3 levels of certification levels available and it takes time to get money back on the investment in equipment.


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> im so jealous right now


gonna stray from the topic for a minute, sorry.

bduerler, I see you are in security. I just got this via UPS today and am installing it on Saturday for a friend. He wanted something at his landscape shop which is basically a 3 bay garage with a bunch of equipment (mowers, blowers, etc..). Oh, and he didn't want to spend a lot either, so I showed him this and he said ok.

I'm going to set it to record by motion only. Is this thing decent? I really don't know anything about this sort of thing but it seemed ok for such a small installation.











OK, back to the topic at hand!


----------



## chewy

This is my standard hand tool kit I will always have with me, it is heavy but I prefer this than multiple trips to vehicle or site box.


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> gonna stray from the topic for a minute, sorry.
> 
> bduerler, I see you are in security. I just got this via UPS today and am installing it on Saturday for a friend. He wanted something at his landscape shop which is basically a 3 bay garage with a bunch of equipment (mowers, blowers, etc..). Oh, and he didn't want to spend a lot either, so I showed him this and he said ok.
> 
> I'm going to set it to record by motion only. Is this thing decent? I really don't know anything about this sort of thing but it seemed ok for such a small installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back to the topic at hand!


They are LED cameras i can tell that from the picture what is the brand though? samsung? speco?


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> They are LED cameras i can tell that from the picture what is the brand though? samsung? speco?


KGuard i think


----------



## WorkHacker

I have used that same KGuard system, got it from TechToolSupply.com

I think it's pretty low end, but it works for the price. The cables they give you are crap.

BTW, can we please turn this back to TOOL BAGS??? You people are trolling my favorite thread.


----------



## zwodubber

WorkHacker said:


> I have used that same KGuard system, got it from TechToolSupply.com
> 
> I think it's pretty low end, but it works for the price. The cables they give you are crap.
> 
> BTW, can we please turn this back to TOOL BAGS??? You people are trolling my favorite thread.


Ok, at least I know it works now. I wasn't expecting much for the price.

Back to tool bags!


----------



## Frasbee

F*ck the tools bags, it's a tool bags thread.

A *tools bags thread.*

Until somebody posts an interesting tool bag picture I say on with the detour!


----------



## RyanB

zwodubber said:


> Thermography is the same way, I've spent hours learning how to set the camera for different environments. There are 3 levels of certification levels available and it takes time to get money back on the investment in equipment.


Is there an inexpensive way to get the 3 level certification? I looked into doing it locally and it costs about $1700 per level.


----------



## Grounded-B

I've got a question - where is your PPE? ie: Hazard Risk Category 2* for testing in 480V gear.


----------



## zwodubber

RyanB said:


> Is there an inexpensive way to get the 3 level certification? I looked into doing it locally and it costs about $1700 per level.


Not that I know of


----------



## zwodubber

Grounded-B said:


> I've got a question - where is your PPE? ie: Hazard Risk Category 2* for testing in 480V gear.


Full arc flash suit is worn while making connections.


----------



## Josue

fftopic:


----------



## ericg2000

Shockdoc said:


> Tool /truck clean out day


the most important piece of equipment in any tool collection... the radio


----------



## JamesStaggs

My other bag is a veto.


----------



## 42ndego

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a 6' and 4' ladder get stolen right off the truck today in Richmond


Thats no suprise


----------



## Big John

42ndego said:


> Thats no suprise


 No chit, huh? When I was there Richmond was the 4th most dangerous city in the country. I can't imagine it's improved a hell of a lot.

-John


----------



## Josue

JamesStaggs said:


> My other bag is a veto.


Nice!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

You have it pretty ordered....cough cough.... unlike many in this forum...cough cough.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

New setup Josua


----------



## ethaninmotion

mcclary's electrical said:


> New setup Josua


Now that's a setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Demac

I'm just gonna have to try out some of those NWS tools. Thats all there is to it. Maybe I'll try out the diagonal cutters, I need some new ones.

Nice looking tools Mcclary...

You guys buying the NWS stuff off of chadstoolbox or is there a different option?


----------



## ethaninmotion

Demac said:


> I'm just gonna have to try out some of those NWS tools. Thats all there is to it. Maybe I'll try out the diagonal cutters, I need some new ones.
> 
> Nice looking tools Mcclary...
> 
> You guys buying the NWS stuff off of chadstoolbox or is there a different option?


I buy from chads, the nws tools are top notch


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Demac said:


> I'm just gonna have to try out some of those NWS tools. Thats all there is to it. Maybe I'll try out the diagonal cutters, I need some new ones.
> 
> Nice looking tools Mcclary...
> 
> You guys buying the NWS stuff off of chadstoolbox or is there a different option?


I got all that from chads along with a were security tip set. It all came within 5 or 6 days. The NWS tools seem top quality but might be a little small for my hands. There were other versions. Might take some experimenting


----------



## GEORGE D

Do those plier/cutters make a good replacement for linemans? How good are the cutters on these tools?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

GEORGE D said:


> Do those plier/cutters make a good replacement for linemans? How good are the cutters on these tools?


 
No, I used those as Linemans today and they're a little too smooth on the end for twisting wires quickly. That's why you see the Knipex in the pouch:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> New setup Josua


Super!!!!!!!!!

MAn, that's awesome.
I had never seen that brand of tools. They look very good.

COngrats!!!!!!!:thumbup:


Why do the sidecutters have that pivot? What's it for?


----------



## administr8tor

Josue said:


> Super!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MAn, that's awesome.
> I had never seen that brand of tools. They look very good.
> 
> COngrats!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Why do the sidecutters have that pivot? What's it for?



It's for more cutting power, 

Now I've got to spend more money, I hate you guys:laughing::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## 76nemo

McClary,..........you really use that many cutters to carry in your pouch all of the time?


----------



## Frasbee

76nemo said:


> McClary,..........you really use that many cutters to carry in your pouch all of the time?


He does now.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

76nemo said:


> McClary,..........you really use that many cutters to carry in your pouch all of the time?


 
I haven't used that pouch in years. I wear a Carhart pouch. I plan on carrying the new setup where I'm working and lay it some where close to me, and keep wearing the carhart with the few tools I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> McClary,..........you really use that many cutters to carry in your pouch all of the time?


:laughing::laughing:

Tool Geek...........and you'll say......look who's talkin' :laughing::laughing:


Well. now he's got 4 cutters!!!! 
One for solid, one for stranded, one for toenails, and another one for cutting 1/4 stainless bolts.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> I haven't used that pouch in years. I wear a Carhart pouch. I plan on carrying the new setup where I'm working and lay it some where close to me, and keep wearing the carhart with the few tools I'm using at the moment.



Like four cutters, and two linesman..............right.:laughing::laughing:


Don't worry Mcclary......we sympathize with your excitement with your new tools.
:thumbup:


----------



## Demac

Josue said:


> Well. now he's got 4 cutters!!!!
> One for solid, one for stranded, one for toenails, and another one for cutting 1/4 stainless bolts.:laughing::laughing:


Pure gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rust

My basic bag I carry around the site


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Rust said:


> My basic bag I carry around the site


 

I love a stick rule for conduit:thumbsup:


----------



## Rust

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love a stick rule for conduit:thumbsup:


I never really use them,

I constantly catch hell for carrying tinner snips around though


----------



## Pompadour

Rust said:


> I constantly catch hell for carrying tinner snips around though


they are on my local's tool list.


----------



## Rust

Pompadour said:


> they are on my local's tool list.


Not mine, I use them basically to cut strapping and stuff like that. I guess its the same hell we give the tinners for having strippers or a screwdriver.

Personally I dont care what tool I am "allowed" to have or not have if I have a use then I am carrying it


----------



## user4818

Rust said:


> I constantly catch hell for carrying tinner snips around though


Heaven forbid you should be more productive. :laughing:

That concept absolutely boggles my mind, that a man would be ridiculed for carrying a particular tool around. :blink:


----------



## Pompadour

my local's tool list is bigger than most locals.

Tool Box
Padlock w/key
tool pouch
tool pouch belt
diagonal pliers 
long nose pliers 
side cutting pliers 
2 channel lock "pump" pliers
aviation tin snips 
offset screw driver 
screwdriver 4 "
screwdriver 6 "
phillips head screwdriver 6 "
ball pien hammer
folding rule 
steel tape 
combination square 
torpedo level
plumb bob
cold chisel 3/4 "
tap wrench 1/16 " to 1/4 "
adjustable crescent wrench 
socket set 3/8 " drive
allen wrench set 5/64 " - 3/8 "
hacksaw frame adjustable
center punch 
electricians knife
pocket size fuse puller
voltage tester 110 - 600 volts
sta-kon tool
pocket size wire stripper
flashlight w/batteries
scratch awl 
chalk box
stubby screwdriver 
stubby phillips head screwdriver
plastic or fiberglass hardhat


----------



## HARRY304E

Rust said:


> I never really use them,
> 
> I constantly catch hell for carrying tinner snips around though


Why ?

Is there some kide rule for what tools you have.?


----------



## Rust

HARRY304E said:


> Why ?
> 
> Is there some kide rule for what tools you have.?


No its generally just shooting the bull and joking with each other, other than the shoppies I cant think of too many men in the union who would hurt themselves because a tool they have wasnt on the list. There are no rules about what tools as long as you have the tools to do the job.


----------



## Pompadour

Rust said:


> No its generally just shooting the bull and joking with each other, other than the shoppies I cant think of too many men in the union who would hurt themselves because a tool they have wasnt on the list. There are no rules about what tools as long as you have the tools to do the job.


ours is similar, as it is a "recommended" tool list.


----------



## bduerler

Peter D said:


> Heaven forbid you should be more productive. :laughing:
> 
> That concept absolutely boggles my mind, that a man would be ridiculed for carrying a particular tool around. :blink:


Holy Crap your back :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## 76nemo

mcclary's electrical said:


> I haven't used that pouch in years. I wear a Carhart pouch. I plan on carrying the new setup where I'm working and lay it some where close to me, and keep wearing the carhart with the few tools I'm using at the moment.


 
Huh, another fella w/ the Carhartt apron.......did you fit it out with Velcro? I haven't used mine yet, I hated aprons. I think it was Eric who called them "gayprons". They're great standing upright, they're almost useless crawling. Velcro man, velcro


----------



## Pompadour

my carharrt apron has lasted more than 10 years. much better than using a cheapo nail apron.


----------



## Wirenuting

HARRY304E said:


> Why ?
> 
> Is there some kide rule for what tools you have.?


We have a mandatory tool list. But it's so small that you really can't do your job. They promise to provide anything beyond that list, but it doesn't happen. So I carry alot more then "required".. It makes my life easier.


----------



## user4818

Let's see if we can get this thread past the 200,000 views mark. :blink:


----------



## Josue

Peter D said:


> Let's see if we can get this thread past the 200,000 views mark. :blink:


Hey, Peter you are back!!!

You are the most famous member in ET.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818

Josue said:


> Hey, Peter you are back!!!
> 
> You are the most famous member in ET.:laughing::laughing:


Yup, I'm back. 

More like most infamous member.


----------



## joecool2

Pompadour said:


> my carharrt apron has lasted more than 10 years. much better than using a cheapo nail apron.


10 years is a long time, I didn't know they even made them that long ago. You must never put pointy tool in yours.

I like it because it has a real belt, I slide on pouches, hammer loops, etc, whatever I need to use at the time.


----------



## Josue

Peter D said:


> Yup, I'm back.
> 
> More like most infamous member.


That's what I was thinkin' when I wrote my last post.

I thought. Peter D is the most famous and the most infamous member in this forum. Weird eh? :laughing::laughing:



:sleep1::sleep1: :jester:


----------



## user4818

Josue said:


> That's what I was thinkin' when I wrote my last post.
> 
> I thought. Peter D is the most famous and the most infamous member in this forum. Weird eh? :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> :sleep1::sleep1: :jester:


Thanks for the welcome back. :laughing:


----------



## Josue

Peter D said:


> Thanks for the welcome back. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:

One tip from the ET community:

Don't use that sleeping smiley.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## joecool2

You done patting each the on the ass? Anytime you want to get back to posting tool bags...


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Let's see if we can get this thread past the 200,000 views mark. :blink:


 :sleep1:


----------



## user4818

Josue said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> One tip from the ET community:
> 
> Don't use that sleeping smiley.:laughing::laughing:


I don't think that's going to be making an appearance any time soon. :no:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> :sleep1:


I deserve that. :thumbup:


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I deserve that. :thumbup:


 Glad to see you back!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

joecool2 said:


> You done patting each the on the ass? Anytime you want to get back to posting tool bags...


Welcome to the forum.



william1978 said:


> Glad to see you back!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## joecool2

Peter D said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, first time here.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Welcome to the forum.


 Are you stealing my line?:whistling2::jester:


----------



## william1978

joecool2 said:


> Thanks, first time here.


 Welcome to the forum .:thumbsup:


----------



## joecool2

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum .:thumbsup:


Thanks Billy :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978

joecool2 said:


> Thanks Billy :thumbsup:


 Did Peter put you up to calling me Billy?:laughing:


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> Did Peter put you up to calling me Billy?:laughing:


I didn't put him up to it, but he seems to have latched onto my old lines.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I didn't put him up to it, but he seems to have latched onto my old lines.


 Yep, I see that.:laughing:


----------



## joecool2

william1978 said:


> Yep, I see that.:laughing:


I didn't know Peter had owned trademark of calling William's Billy.

Some people would consider Ego being the original sin...


----------



## william1978

joecool2 said:


> I didn't know Peter had owned trademark of calling William's Billy.


 His trademark looks like this.:sleep1:


----------



## Rudeboy

So Peter, any new tools in the pouch? Or are you still using that Evol set-up?


----------



## user4818

Rudeboy said:


> So Peter, any new tools in the pouch? Or are you still using that Evol set-up?



Yeah, I think it's time to take a new picture of my most recent set up.


----------



## Rudeboy

I remember that photo of a bunch of stuff you just dumped on the floor, that was pretty rad.
:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Rudeboy said:


> I remember that photo of a bunch of stuff you just dumped on the floor, that was pretty rad.
> :thumbsup:



Yeah I think that's at the beginning of this thread somewhere. :laughing: I've since gotten rid of that thing for something a little better.


----------



## vos

Heres my bag and belt cant white in tell I can use them ever day.


----------



## Pompadour

joecool2 said:


> 10 years is a long time, I didn't know they even made them that long ago. You must never put pointy tool in yours.
> 
> I like it because it has a real belt, I slide on pouches, hammer loops, etc, whatever I need to use at the time.


they have been around at least 17 years. i bought my first one in 1994. i do not use mine all that much. on the jobs that have tea carts, i use those.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Here's some more of my stuff:

Little Giant Fiberglass Ladder:









*From left to right bottom:* 1000V Insulated Tools, M12 Impact Driver, M12 3/8" Drill, 18v DeWalt Right Angle, 18v DeWalt Drill, 18v DeWalt Circular Saw. *Top:* Dremel, 18v DeWalt Sawzall, Bosch Bulldog. *Side (Red Bags):* 1/2" DeWalt Drill, 4 1/2" DeWalt Grinder


----------



## electricalperson

i just got my second veto pro pac my first was was stolen last year. its filled with all new tools too


----------



## Frasbee

I'm considering picking up Veto's LC, I own the XXL and it was good for the one job I was on, but I'm tired of lugging it around.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Frasbee said:


> I'm considering picking up Veto's LC, I own the XXL and it was good for the one job I was on, but I'm tired of lugging it around.


I love my LC. It's just the right size for an electrician IMO.


----------



## Frasbee

mattsilkwood said:


> I love my LC. It's just the right size for an electrician IMO.


I feel like I'd rather have a few small, organized bags, rather than trying to lug one large bag all the time. I need to get a duffel bag for my cordless tools.

I need to have a tool sale or something, my collection of bags and tools is getting a little out of hand.


----------



## Demac

Frasbee said:


> I need to have a tool sale or something, my collection of bags and tools is getting a little out of hand.


I've heard that giving stuff away makes you feel good inside or something...

On a serious note, does the LC have enough room for me to lay a hacksaw down across the front or would I have to bump up to the XL? Also, has anyone ever really played around with one of the open top veto's? I wish I could find a vendor around here so I could actually put my hands on one before I cough up that kinda money.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Demac said:


> I've heard that giving stuff away makes you feel good inside or something...
> 
> On a serious note, does the LC have enough room for me to lay a hacksaw down across the front or would I have to bump up to the XL? Also, has anyone ever really played around with one of the open top veto's? I wish I could find a vendor around here so I could actually put my hands on one before I cough up that kinda money.


I walked into a local Trane office and the parts department had Veto's for sale cheaper than they are online. When I own up and make the purchase, that's where I'm going to look first but for the time being I have better things to invest money in. I like the feeling of walking into the store and actually making the purchase and walking out with the product, not this click and wait crap with internet purchases. I would check the trade related stores, not necessarily the electrical supply houses.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Demac said:


> I've heard that giving stuff away makes you feel good inside or something...
> 
> On a serious note, does the LC have enough room for me to lay a hacksaw down across the front or would I have to bump up to the XL? Also, has anyone ever really played around with one of the open top veto's? I wish I could find a vendor around here so I could actually put my hands on one before I cough up that kinda money.


 The LC doesn't. That's not really a big deal to me though, I've used a hacksaw once in the last two years and that was because of a bet. 

I had an open top XL but it was too big for my needs. You could get a hacksaw in it pretty easy.


----------



## administr8tor

I use my xl-ot for installs and considering an ot-lc for service:thumbsup: tool belts suck:thumbup:


----------



## keithbussanich

Demac said:


> I've heard that giving stuff away makes you feel good inside


 i second demac frasbee its better to give than to recieve and i am right over the border in NJ i could take the tools off your hand


----------



## BP_redbear

Demac said:


> I've heard that giving stuff away makes you feel good inside or something...
> 
> On a serious note, does the LC have enough room for me to lay a hacksaw down across the front or would I have to bump up to the XL? Also, has anyone ever really played around with one of the open top veto's? I wish I could find a vendor around here so I could actually put my hands on one before I cough up that kinda money.


I had a Veto XL, and I even found that bag awkward to keep a hacksaw and a hammer inside it. It was difficult to get those tools in there, they always seemed in the way of something, and just a pain in the axe to deal with. Then, my Fluke clamp meter was difficult to store in the V xl.

I considered going to a OT (open top), but went to the CLC double-sided, zippered, open-center-compartment bag instead.


----------



## The Green Hornet

Everyday service bag.


----------



## 76nemo

Waiting on you Pete D......whatcha sporting now?


----------



## justin1177

If You ever want to find a tool you've lost, just buy another and it'll show up.


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> Waiting on you Pete D......whatcha sporting now?


Yeah, he said he'd post his bag pics. about a week ago.


----------



## bendhiman

Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.

It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


----------



## bendhiman

electricalperson said:


> i just got my second veto pro pac my first was was stolen last year. its filled with all new tools too


Karma is a bitch the thief will find out


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

bendhiman said:


> Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.
> 
> It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


Holy smokes that's sweet. Love that wera side...


----------



## paulcanada

i just don't get how everyones tools look so clean. did you get them all at once? 5 minutes ago? i treat my tools good but they don't look that nice.


----------



## iAmCam

bendhiman said:


> Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.
> 
> It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


It seriously looks like you've never worked a day in your life with those shiny tools.


----------



## bendhiman

Lol...they are new I just started my apprenticeship...so I joined this forum...read what you guys recommend and set my self up with this set up.

I am breaking them in it's just that I am a maintenance electrician and use a few tools a lot. I bought these cause they are on a tool list for use to have.


----------



## bendhiman

Oh and they do get dirty...I clean them with multi clean by kleenflo and sometimes with brake clean. Be careful with break clean on insulated tools as I hear it compromises the insulation and damages soft grip tools


----------



## gizmo21187

This is what I carry every day.


and yes i am a cheap bastard



we


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

and yes i am a cheap bastard
we[/QUOTE said:


> I can tell


----------



## 42ndego

My bag


----------



## Pompadour

what is the wooden shim for?


----------



## Rufeo

42ndego said:


> My bag


That bag is entirely too clean haha did you just re tool or are you new to the trade

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## Greg

bendhiman said:


> Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.
> 
> It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


Where can you get those veto pro pacs? I would like to check 'em out it looks nice. My bag is about destroyed now after years of abuse.


----------



## Rufeo

Messy and dirty I know but hey I'm working!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## 42ndego

Pompadour said:


> what is the wooden shim for?


Screws in doors/cabinets.


----------



## 42ndego

Rufeo said:


> That bag is entirely too clean haha did you just re tool or are you new to the trade
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


I just got it on the 1st. I had a Husky bag and hated it. I dont work on construction sites so it'll take awhile to break in :laughing:


----------



## Rufeo

Haha gotcha, that's definitely a nice tool bag

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


----------



## 42ndego

Rufeo said:


> Haha gotcha, that's definitely a nice tool bag
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


I like it. I get a lot of people asking if Im carrying a laptop :no:


----------



## 42ndego

Rufeo said:


> Messy and dirty I know but hey I'm working!
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Electrician Talk


No wonder you think my bag is "clean" :laughing:


----------



## bendhiman

Greg said:


> Where can you get those veto pro pacs? I would like to check 'em out it looks nice. My bag is about destroyed now after years of abuse.


Look on amazon that's where I got mine from.


----------



## 76nemo

bendhiman said:


> Oh and they do get dirty...I clean them with multi clean by kleenflo and sometimes with brake clean. Be careful with break clean on insulated tools as I hear it compromises the insulation and damages soft grip tools


 
People can laugh all they want, but I tried a hundred different products trying to find the best cleaner for TE and tools. I have thee opinion that this is the best all around cleaner on the market:
















I haven't found a thing it won't remove minus some indelible inks, but there's cleaner for that too. It's just about $7 at Wally world.

IDK, seems like there's an awful lot of men who think dirty fouled up tools are like having a fairly large bulge under their pants zipper. Like filthy tools proved a good, strong, muscular sweating beast behind them. I think that's nothing but nonsense. Your family cars look like that too? Your house? I paid good money for my gear, and saved up until I could buy the best I could get. I do clean my gear at the end of the project and I take my time doing it. I used to work in textile mills and strap my gear in quart size Zip-Lock bags when in use, and that was a good laugh for some. I take care of my equipment, and my equipment takes care of me. It's your equipment if you bought it, you want to trash it, and throw it in the floor board of the truck, go right ahead my friend. I take pride in what I buy, it's not like the company bought it for me, or I can just get a new one by asking please.

So yeah, Goo-Gone is where it's at


----------



## Rudeboy

Good night Bendhiman, nice friiggin set up there!.
:thumbsup:

I wish the apprentice @ my shop just had a nice set of... anything.

Enjoy using that stuff and have a nice career.


----------



## Rudeboy

I don't have goo-gone in a spray bottle, only in the little squirt bottle.


----------



## Frank Mc

bendhiman said:


> Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.
> 
> It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


Nice kit Bendhiman

Good to see an apprentice esp 1st year spending his money on decent tools..

I know some tradesmen who wouldnt have half of what you have....Just make sure you dont lend them to those that dont give a **** about looking after tools.........Your off to a great start keep it up.....

I have had quite a few toolbags in my time and recently got a veto closed top XL bag...This bag has been the best buy so far...great bag....

Frank


----------



## keithbussanich

dont have a camera best quality pic i could take


----------



## Englishsparky

keithbussanich said:


> dont have a camera best quality pic i could take


I don't see anything Keith.


----------



## keithbussanich

Englishsparky said:


> I don't see anything Keith.


 in the upper left hand corner you can almost make out a converse and the jug of wine im brewing


----------



## Englishsparky

keithbussanich said:


> in the upper left hand corner you can almost make out a converse and the jug of wine im brewing


I dont see a picture Keith, I don't know if it's because Im on the iPad or not? I can't fault you for brewing wine though :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## keithbussanich

ok last try or i'm giving up and bashing my head into a wall


----------



## bendhiman

Thank you


----------



## bendhiman

Rudeboy said:


> Good night Bendhiman, nice friiggin set up there!.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish the apprentice @ my shop just had a nice set of... anything.
> 
> Enjoy using that stuff and have a nice career.


Thanks I appreciate it...I like taking pride in my work!


----------



## bendhiman

Goo gone I have it will try it! Thanks for the info


----------



## vos

ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


----------



## Rudeboy

vos said:


> ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


You don't ever use a #1 phillips? Precision drivers? Skinny slotted... and so on.

Actually, I've never used my square drivers on anything I couldn't have used a slotted driver on. I don't live in Canada.

About 100% of the time all I need is one driver, the driver I'm using at the time.

Screwdrivers are cheap, might as well have plenty of them.


----------



## keithbussanich

vos said:


> ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


simple answer because i want 16+ screwdrivers


----------



## Mike in Canada

vos said:


> ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


 That may well be the only ones that you, personally, need. I do control work so I need (!) #1 phillips and wee little flat-blade screwdrivers. I have the whole range of Robertson from 0 to 4 and I've used every one (except the #4, but the day will come!). I have a full set (well, two full sets) of insulated screwdrivers. Add on the tamper-proof bits, and all the other stuff and I've got a LOT of screwdrivers, and the ones I use most often some days are the plus-minus drivers shown here:









Some days I can get by with my knife and my hack-saw, but some days I have to pull out all the stops, and on those days I really like to have the Right Tool for the Job.


----------



## splotchhide

Where's PeterD's bag? I want to see pictures of his Wiggy.


----------



## oldtimer

keithbussanich said:


> ok last try or i'm giving up and bashing my head into a wall



I don't wish to be nosy, but how come only one sneaker? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

Mike in Canada said:


> I do control work so I need (!) #1 phillips and wee little flat-blade screwdrivers. I have the whole range of Robertson from 0 to 4 and I've used every one (except the #4, but the day will come!). I have a full set (well, two full sets) of insulated screwdrivers. Add on the tamper-proof bits, and all the other stuff and I've got a LOT of screwdrivers


Without having to search through this whole thread have you posted your set-up before?
:thumbsup:


----------



## varmit

vos said:


> ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


A persons tool requirements can vary dramatically depending on the type work that you do on a regular basis. I do almost all industrial controls and maintenance at several very different plants. In a day, I could, and have: done PLC programming, replaced a motor, fixed a UV dryer on a printing press, and replaced a VFD- a long day. To be able to efficiently do this much variety, I have to have a lot of tools. I have personally never found much use for a 10-1 type driver- they are too short and bulky and the tips can fall out. By the time you get enough slotted, Phillips, Pozidrive, Robertson and Torx drivers to use for everything, you have almost a 5 gallon bucket of drivers. For curiosity, i counted the drivers in my daily pouch, tool bucket and tool box. Total 24, plus a set of standard and metric nut drivers.

I do agree that carrying "everything you own" in a pouch all day every day is not needed. I prefer a pouch for some tasks, but I only carry the tools that I use regularly.


----------



## thegoldenboy

keithbussanich said:


> simple answer because i want 16+ screwdrivers


If memory serves me correct, vos is only 16. He has yet to see the light.


----------



## ibuzzard

keithbussanich said:


> ok last try or i'm giving up and bashing my head into a wall[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well,it came through,but would you mind bashing your head just this once,for our entertainment?LOL:whistling2:


----------



## vos

thegoldenboy said:


> If memory serves me correct, vos is only 16. He has yet to see the light.


17 18 in july


----------



## thegoldenboy

vos said:


> 17 18 in july




Like I said, if memory serves me correct. Which it obviously failed me. :wallbash:


----------



## keithbussanich

oldtimer said:


> I don't wish to be nosy, but how come only one sneaker? :laughing::laughing:


 the other one is firmly planted in a dumb apprentices a$$



ibuzzard said:


> Well,it came through,but would you mind bashing your head just this once,for our entertainment?LOL:whistling2:


 if the pay is right


----------



## mattsilkwood

vos said:


> ok so i have to ask why does ever one have 16+ screw drivers? imop all you only need 7 #2 Philips 1/4" flat #2 square #2 philips ins. 1/4" flat ins. #2 square ins. and one mil-tie tip with speciate bits


 I might need five or six different drivers in one cabinet. Then I have 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 standard and metric socket sets, metric nutdrivers, metric end wrenches and just about everything else you can think of in the truck.

I've seen it where you need every bit of that just to change a motor.


----------



## ibuzzard

keithbussanich said:


> if the pay is right


The going rate?


----------



## keithbussanich

ibuzzard said:


> The going rate?


sorry i don't think you can afford me


----------



## ethaninmotion

fftopic:


----------



## keithbussanich

ethaninmotion said:


> fftopic:


 then post your tools not a smiley


----------



## beartp515

So finally....here is my bag. Keep in mind I also have a Veto XL also with all Wera screwdrivers that I bought but haven't been brave enough to take to work. Never really knew I had this much in here. Also there are two smaller bags that I didn't post that have misc wrenches. Now....I have to put this all back.....didn't think this out very well.


----------



## BP_redbear

nice setup. quality merchandise.


----------



## beartp515

Ah what the bell, I am already out here, here is my XL with all the back up new stuff.....which by the way all most of this and some of the other back was bought due to this F-ING forum. Bit still love it. Thanks guys.


----------



## BP_redbear

USE THAT STUFF!!!

The only shame in buying good tools, is avoiding using them.

Nice stuff!


----------



## BP_redbear

Here's my current toolbag. And, it's late on Sunday, so I'm not going to empty it out right now...


----------



## keithbussanich

so why do you have 16+ screwdrivers


----------



## zwodubber

My newest addition


----------



## keithbussanich

ooo fancy


----------



## ethaninmotion

zwodubber said:


> My newest addition


I need to get one of those fluke boxes.


----------



## zwodubber

ethaninmotion said:


> I need to get one of those fluke boxes.


If you can't get a fluke box check out pelican, they are available in Fluke yellow and you can cut the foam to fit your equipment


----------



## Josue

bendhiman said:


> Here is my set up still adding and subtracting some stuff for customization.
> 
> It's a Veto Pro Pac LC it's awesome fits a lot of stuff and can easily fit in to lockers.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Awesome tools.

They don't have a sctratch!!!:blink:
:thumbup:


----------



## wsntme

Decided to clean out the bag today, so here's what I've got so far.


----------



## Josue

wsntme said:


> Decided to clean out the bag today, so here's what I've got so far.


Nice tools!!!:thumbup:

I have the same tape measure and love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818




----------



## Josue

Peter D said:


>


:laughing::laughing:

Old joke:thumbup:


Now really. Come on!!!
Post pics of your tool bag!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Edrick

ethaninmotion said:


> I need to get one of those fluke boxes.


Our local store YouDoItElectronics stocks them


----------



## Josue

Edrick said:


> Our local store YouDoItElectronics stocks them


I bet they are expensive right??


----------



## Edrick

Josue said:


> I bet they are expensive right??


I wish I could remember the price, I think it was $49.00


----------



## user4818

I have all the same tools pretty much. They're in a new bag now.


----------



## Josue

Peter D said:


> I have all the same tools pretty much. They're in a new bag now.


Peter, do you have a camera???:blink:



















:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Demac

wsntme said:


> Decided to clean out the bag today, so here's what I've got so far.
> 
> <snip>


What type of screwdrivers are those between your channellocks and jab saw? Brand and era if you know. They look kind of familiar, like something I saw in my granddaddy's toolbox a long time ago.

Do you do a lot of wrenching? I noticed three adjustable wrenches, ratchet wrenches, sockets, and crowsfeet wrenches. Do you find yourself needing crowsfeet very often?

Nice setup, looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Demac said:


> What type of screwdrivers are those between your channellocks and jab saw? Brand and era if you know. :thumbsup:


 

Ten year old Stanley.,,,,just guessing


----------



## wsntme

Demac said:


> What type of screwdrivers are those between your channellocks and jab saw? Brand and era if you know. They look kind of familiar, like something I saw in my granddaddy's toolbox a long time ago.
> 
> Do you do a lot of wrenching? I noticed three adjustable wrenches, ratchet wrenches, sockets, and crowsfeet wrenches. Do you find yourself needing crowsfeet very often?
> 
> Nice setup, looks good.:thumbsup:


Those yellow handle screwdrivers with red tape on them are Stanley Beater-Type screwdrivers. Got them new from home depot about 2 years ago.

I do not use a lot of those wrenches all the time, they've just been a growing collection. Some of these tools have been with me for over 5 years. I've actually only used those crowsfeet twice, got them just for one task I had at the time.

The tools such as crowsfeet that I know I'm not going to use ALL the time, I get cheap from harbor freight. Things I carry on the daily I tend to get something a bit nicer. Glad I stopped a lowes one day and found those Cobras! WAY better than those channel lock, which now sit at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## BP_redbear

Josue said:


> Peter, do you have a camera???:blink:


Peter, Do you have a TOOL BAG??? Hahaha.


----------



## BP_redbear

Peter D said:


> I have all the same tools pretty much. They're in a new bag now.


Unacceptable response!!:jester:


----------



## user4818

I'll get around to it, one of these days.....


----------



## BP_redbear

Peter D said:


> I'll get around to it, one of these days.....


take yer time. :no:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> take yer time. :no:


I'm still waiting for Peter to show off his gold plated tools:laughing:


----------



## electric engineer

thus is the main one i carry around...


----------



## electric engineer

i will get a better pic of all the tool laid out later ... i love the bag though holds all the main tools i need .... had the bag for about a year now


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Bag 'o tools...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

A few that wont fit in the bag...


----------



## randas

How do you like the 18v Hackzall? :thumbsup:


----------



## ethaninmotion

Edrick said:


> I wish I could remember the price, I think it was $49.00


, but not surprised


----------



## ethaninmotion

Still have not decided what bag to get, but in the mean time these are what I use almost everyday.


----------



## oldtimer

ethaninmotion said:


> Still have not decided what bag to get, but in the mean time these are what I use almost everyday.


 Too Clean!:laughing:


----------



## ethaninmotion

oldtimer said:


> Too Clean!:laughing:


Low voltage!


----------



## keithbussanich

ethaninmotion said:


> Still have not decided what bag to get, but in the mean time these are what I use almost everyday.


 Perhaps this


----------



## BP_redbear

keithbussanich said:


> Perhaps this


wow, keith. Awesome of you to loan out your bag to a fellow member!!


----------



## keithbussanich

BP_redbear said:


> wow, keith. Awesome of you to loan out your bag to a fellow member!!


 surprising its got a lot of space on the inside and the pink sequent make it hivis


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ethaninmotion said:


> , but not surprised


 
Those Fluke boxes are nice but are $56 currently.


----------



## ethaninmotion

keithbussanich said:


> Perhaps this


Can I find it at HD or Lowes????


----------



## 76nemo

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those Fluke boxes are nice but are $56 currently.


 

Good to see you back man, been awhile.

If any of you would really like one of the Fluke cases shown in zwodubbers photos, I'd suggest you check out its demensions


ethaninmotion, for your stock, it looks like it'd suit you fine. It's good for a prize piece of equipment, it sure ain't no toolbox:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

76nemo said:


> Good to see you back man, been awhile.


 
Thanks, the place still looks familiar. Been pretty busy with work and don't get on here often.


----------



## keithbussanich

ethaninmotion said:


> Can I find it at HD or Lowes????


Lane Bryant Actually


----------



## ethaninmotion

76nemo said:


> Good to see you back man, been awhile.
> 
> If any of you would really like one of the Fluke cases shown in zwodubbers photos, I'd suggest you check out its demensions
> 
> ethaninmotion, for your stock, it looks like it'd suit you fine. It's good for a prize piece of equipment, it sure ain't no toolbox:laughing:


I just think it looks neat, I don't think I would actually ever use it as a toolbox. That is barely any of my kit, ill have to take a more complete pic sometime. I have no need to always carry wrenches, nutdrivers, blah blah blah.


----------



## gizmo21187

ethaninmotion said:


> Still have not decided what bag to get, but in the mean time these are what I use almost everyday.


I had the same dmm, left out in the rain. Oh well

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## MF Dagger

mcclary's electrical said:


> A few that wont fit in the bag...


Does the blade on your multi tool shift a little bit when using it?


----------



## zwodubber

76nemo said:


> Good to see you back man, been awhile.
> 
> If any of you would really like one of the Fluke cases shown in zwodubbers photos, I'd suggest you check out its demensions
> 
> 
> ethaninmotion, for your stock, it looks like it'd suit you fine. It's good for a prize piece of equipment, it sure ain't no toolbox:laughing:


Agreed, The Fluke cases contain the important equipment, not everyday tools.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MF Dagger said:


> Does the blade on your multi tool shift a little bit when using it?


 

My multi tool is bosch. The one in that picture is a right angle drill w/ keyless chuck. I have no problems with my Bosch. Do you have the Milwaukee version?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

randas said:


> How do you like the 18v Hackzall? :thumbsup:


 
It does really welll with the big batteries. Not so hot with the one pictured.


----------



## zwodubber

ethaninmotion said:


> I just think it looks neat, I don't think I would actually ever use it as a toolbox. That is barely any of my kit, ill have to take a more complete pic sometime. I have no need to always carry wrenches, nutdrivers, blah blah blah.


Maybe check here, can't validate the site myself but this looks almost identical to my case and about $45


http://www.professionalequipment.com/fluke-gear-box-for-meter-accessories-c1600/fluke-accessories/


----------



## ethaninmotion

zwodubber said:


> Maybe check here, can't validate the site myself but this looks almost identical to my case and about $45
> 
> http://www.professionalequipment.com/fluke-gear-box-for-meter-accessories-c1600/fluke-accessories/


Thanks! I will check that out


----------



## MF Dagger

mcclary's electrical said:


> My multi tool is bosch. The one in that picture is a right angle drill w/ keyless chuck. I have no problems with my Bosch. Do you have the Milwaukee version?


I have the 12volt Milwaukee version. Just started using it in the past few days and noticed the first day that the shaft was shifting. Now that I've made a few cuts and gotten the hang of it it doesn't do it anymore. I think I had too much pressure on it at first. The thing makes the nicest cut in plaster I have ever seen for anyone that does a lot of old home stuff. Only downside to the Milwaukee so far is that the blade isn't a quick change of any sort. So to change from a carbide to a wood cutting blade needs an allen key


----------



## Jlarson

Peter D said:


>


I can beat that hack tool kit. 

This is how I roll;


----------



## user4818

Jlarson said:


> I can beat that hack tool kit.
> 
> This is how I roll;


OK, you win. :notworthy:


----------



## Barjack

Ok, so I've been lurking on this thread long enough. Here's how I roll:





































I just got the Milwaukee screwdriver set, along with the 10 in 1. I have to say I'm impressed. The ECX bits are nice.

Also, thanks to all on ET that recommended Knipex. As you can see I've replaced my "Kleins" and "Channellocks".:jester:


----------



## BP_redbear

Barjack said:


> Ok, so I've been lurking on this thread long enough. Here's how I roll:
> 
> I just got the Milwaukee screwdriver set, along with the 10 in 1. I have to say I'm impressed. The ECX bits are nice.
> 
> Also, thanks to all on ET that recommended Knipex. As you can see I've replaced my "Kleins" and "Channellocks".:jester:


Good setup. Excellent choices.

Knipex = PLIERS. End of story. That's all they do.


----------



## HARRY304E

Barjack said:


> Ok, so I've been lurking on this thread long enough. Here's how I roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Milwaukee screwdriver set, along with the 10 in 1. I have to say I'm impressed. The ECX bits are nice.
> 
> Also, thanks to all on ET that recommended Knipex. As you can see I've replaced my "Kleins" and "Channellocks".:jester:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

I was in a HD the other day and for some strange reason bought a belt and pouches, really weird :001_huh::blink:



















I'm thinking some padded suspenders may be in order. We shall see how this works out, so far I'm liking it. The red # label dispenser thing I'm not liking, must find out who ordered those and hurt them.


----------



## wsntme

I also dislike that red number roll! Pull them through some conduit and all the print rubs off. Not to mention they're more work for double digit circuits. I only use on ckts over 100.


----------



## Jlarson

I'm not even sure where they came from, normally I order stuff like that. :blink: Oh well I got a cheap customer I'll use them on.


----------



## zwodubber

Bored today with no work so I picked up this $25 hardcase and played around with it.


----------



## Josue

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bag 'o tools...


SWEEEEEETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josue

keithbussanich said:


> Perhaps this





BP_redbear said:


> wow, keith. Awesome of you to loan out your bag to a fellow member!!





keithbussanich said:


> surprising its got a lot of space on the inside and the pink sequent make it hivis





ethaninmotion said:


> Can I find it at HD or Lowes????


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> I was in a HD the other day and for some strange reason bought a belt and pouches, really weird :001_huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking some padded suspenders may be in order. We shall see how this works out, so far I'm liking it. The red # label dispenser thing I'm not liking, must find out who ordered those and hurt them.


Wait a Second..........!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weren't you the "I hate tool belts they will kill my little back!!!! real men use their pockets!!!" :laughing::laughing::laughing:
:jester:

It is strange. 
Good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> Bored today with no work so I picked up this $25 hardcase and played around with it.


You have excellent tools, except for the ryobi drill. You screwed-up on that one.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

Josue said:


> It is strange.
> Good for you:thumbsup:


My main reason was the g/f was complaining I'd leave stuff and tools in my pockets. I guess getting poked by a screwdriver or a pair of pliers when she hopped onto my lap isn't her idea of a good time :laughing:


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> My main reason was the g/f was complaining I'd leave stuff and tools in my pockets. I guess getting poked by a screwdriver or a pair of pliers when she hopped onto my lap isn't her idea of a good time :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## keithbussanich

Jlarson said:


> My main reason was the g/f was complaining I'd leave stuff and tools in my pockets. I guess getting poked by a screwdriver or a pair of pliers when she hopped onto my lap isn't her idea of a good time :laughing:


"is that a pair of linemans in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" "Pair of linemans"


----------



## Jlarson

keithbussanich said:


> "is that a pair of linemans in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?" "Pair of linemans"


Had that happen the other day. I replied with "both honey" though :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Josue said:


> You have excellent tools, except for the ryobi drill. You screwed-up on that one.:laughing::laughing:


Yeah, I needed a hammer drill in a hurry for an install I was doing so I went to Home Depot and bought the cheapest one...

It worked well so far but it will definitely be upgraded soon :thumbsup:


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> Yeah, I needed a hammer drill in a hurry for an install I was doing so I went to Home Depot and bought the cheapest one...
> 
> It worked well so far but it will definitely be upgraded soon :thumbsup:


Try to get one with an SDS Plus chuck (the smaller one), you won't be disappointed if you go with a BOSCH Bulldog or similar.


----------



## zwodubber

HugoStiglitz said:


> Try to get one with an SDS Plus chuck (the smaller one), you won't be disappointed if you go with a BOSCH Bulldog or similar.


Wow, this is a nice piece of equipment


----------



## Sparky208

HugoStiglitz said:


> Try to get one with an SDS Plus chuck (the smaller one), you won't be disappointed if you go with a BOSCH Bulldog or similar.


I love my bulldog. I agree you won't be disappointed


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> Wow, this is a nice piece of equipment


I was thinking more along the lines of a 11224VSR, but even better, haha.


----------



## zwodubber

HugoStiglitz said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a 11224VSR, but even better, haha.


Yeah, can't afford the one in the picture now but it certainly got my attention.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JamesStaggs

I have this one. $350 on EBAY. It's awesome.


----------



## chewy

I have this one, I used to really hate drilling vertically into ceilings, but now I can do it with my eyes open, mouth open and no dust anywhere. Also the red buttons in the side make a very reliable depth gauge aswell as the flat front makes drilling perfectly vertical for hanging thread rod easy.


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> Wow, this is a nice piece of equipment





zwodubber said:


> Yeah, I needed a hammer drill in a hurry for an install I was doing so I went to Home Depot and bought the cheapest one...
> 
> It worked well so far but it will definitely be upgraded soon :thumbsup:


good.

That is an excellent option.:thumbsup:


----------



## Demac

HugoStiglitz said:


> Try to get one with an SDS Plus chuck (the smaller one), you won't be disappointed if you go with a BOSCH Bulldog or similar.


Where's Frasbee?? Bosch is being discussed and he's not here? :thumbup: We have one of those bulldogs at work and its a hardy little beast.


----------



## Josue

Demac said:


> Where's Frasbee?? Bosch is being discussed and he's not here? :thumbup: We have one of those bulldogs at work and its a hardy little beast.


That's right.:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

JamesStaggs said:


> I have this one. $350 on EBAY. It's awesome.


How is this for practical use as compared to the typical shaped cordless hammer/drill? Is this something to replace my Ryobi or something to add to the collection?

Thanks!


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> How is this for practical use as compared to the typical shaped cordless hammer/drill? Is this something to replace my Ryobi or something to add to the collection?
> 
> Thanks!


Your comparing apples to oranges. Bosch: SDS chuck, has an actual piston that hammers, made for drilling masonry. Ryobi: drill chuck, no piston, hammer drill capabilities more of a 'secondary' use.


----------



## zwodubber

HugoStiglitz said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges. Bosch: SDS chuck, has an actual piston that hammers, made for drilling masonry. Ryobi: drill chuck, no piston, hammer drill capabilities more of a 'secondary' use.


OK, thats what I was thinking. Time to start putting some cash aside.


----------



## zwodubber

Added a few things today, insulated linesman pliers, needlenose, angle cutter and cut a slot for extra batteries and two small LED flashlights (got the idea from this thread). 

Also some of my low voltage stuff and I just realized I can't find my punch and CAT5 crimper 

And don't worry Josue, the Ryobi is going to be replaced eventually :thumbup:


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> Added a few things today, insulated linesman pliers, needlenose, angle cutter and cut a slot for extra batteries and two small LED flashlights (got the idea from this thread).
> 
> Also some of my low voltage stuff and I just realized I can't find my punch and CAT5 crimper
> 
> And don't worry Josue, the Ryobi is going to be replaced eventually :thumbup:


Nice addition to your awesome set!!!

Don't worry about the drill, if It works for you keep using it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tates1882

Heres my daily carry: 1 veto lc, cordless set, lift and lok tool box. I just picked up the fluke 179 on friday because my 85 III is at the repair shop.

















































I want to try out greenlee's new cordless tool line the provl, they are re branded panasonic.


----------



## Mike in Canada

Tates, you have some really nice gear, there.
How do you like the Maxis Marksman? So far it seems to me to be better in theory than in practice. I keep trying to use it and I seem to rarely have the need. The only thing I use often is the notches on the side for spacing holes.
How about the Maxis Speedset? I hadn't bothered trying it since I had a no-dog level, but since the level got dropped and had the head break off its brass screw, it's a no-dog no more (pending screw replacement) so I've just started using the Speedset. Not enough experience with it to get a good idea of its value yet.


----------



## HackWork

I like the Speedset, I use it as my no-dog, as a quick level when it doesn't need to be absolutely perfect, and as a spacer. It definitely works well as a quick spacer when running multiple pipes along uni-strut.


----------



## BP_redbear

tates1882 said:


> Heres my daily carry: 1 veto lc, cordless set, lift and lok tool box.
> ...


very nice selection!!


----------



## chewy

Just did a catalogue and a cleanout for insurance and thought Id share my tools.


----------



## chewy

Sortimo is the best organiser, end of story.


----------



## chewy

Add another inch of depth to bottom tray and this toolbox would be perfect.


----------



## chewy

Contents of toolbox minus rubbish build up.


----------



## HackWork

chewy said:


> Add another inch of depth to bottom tray and this toolbox would be perfect.


Where did you buy that toolbox? It's not even in Bahco's catalog.


----------



## chewy

HackWork said:


> Where did you buy that toolbox? It's not even in Bahco's catalog.


Thats strange, I just bought it from a big box store over here called Bunnings.


----------



## BP_redbear

chewy said:


> Contents of toolbox minus rubbish build up.


nice!!!

I especially like the Bahco angle-handle ratcheting driver.

Also, I notice the Bahco file, I am looking at a 3pc. set of those. Flat, round, half-round. (Bahco/Sweden).


----------



## tates1882

Mike in Canada said:


> Tates, you have some really nice gear, there.
> How do you like the Maxis Marksman? So far it seems to me to be better in theory than in practice. I keep trying to use it and I seem to rarely have the need. The only thing I use often is the notches on the side for spacing holes.
> How about the Maxis Speedset? I hadn't bothered trying it since I had a no-dog level, but since the level got dropped and had the head break off its brass screw, it's a no-dog no more (pending screw replacement) so I've just started using the Speedset. Not enough experience with it to get a good idea of its value yet.


I like it, I use it quite often, I wish the holes were larger so it wouldn't ruin sharpie tips. I use the speed set when bending 1 1/4" or larger. I bought it for the bending stop function for doing matched bends but I spent more time tightening it on the bender shoe then the time it actually saves.


----------



## chewy

BP_redbear said:


> nice!!!
> 
> I especially like the Bahco angle-handle ratcheting driver.
> 
> Also, I notice the Bahco file, I am looking at a 3pc. set of those. Flat, round, half-round. (Bahco/Sweden).


Thanks mate, that driver has a 6 bit magazine that pops out the handle and can be changed to straight with a button. It lives in my ruler pocket most of the time.

You wont regret those files if you get them, the b#stard file is grobet swiss which is also good. I maintain my files on the wire wheel of a bench grinder especially when working with aluminium.


----------



## BP_redbear

chewy said:


> Thanks mate, that driver has a 6 bit magazine that pops out the handle and can be changed to straight with a button. It lives in my ruler pocket most of the time.
> 
> You wont regret those files if you get them, the b#stard file is grobet swiss which is also good. I maintain my files on the wire wheel of a bench grinder especially when working with aluminium.


Thanks. I have a wire brush-type file cleaner. Mostly I have been filing steel, but I know how aluminum clogs a file's teeth. Most, if not all my files are Nicholson (USA). I am willing to buy the Bahco set.

Not sure if I have seen that driver offered over here...


----------



## BP_redbear

Mike in Canada said:


> Tates, you have some really nice gear, there.
> How do you like the Maxis Marksman? So far it seems to me to be better in theory than in practice. I keep trying to use it and I seem to rarely have the need. The only thing I use often is the notches on the side for spacing holes.
> ...


Thought I'd chime in on this. I own a Maxis Marksman, and like it very much. I have heard of opening the holes a little bit for better fit with Sharpie markers.

Great tool for panels with a lot of holes to lay out, and/or of multiple sizes.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> Just did a catalogue and a cleanout for insurance and thought Id share my tools.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/atta...ol-bag-photos-forumrunner_20110508_111053.jpg



How do you like the bosch hammer drill? I'm in the market and looking at this one.


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> How do you like the bosch hammer drill? I'm in the market and looking at this one.


Get the one with the "d" handle. I find it better to be pushing in line with the drillbit rather than off center when you are drilling.


----------



## HackWork

The Bosch Bulldog is what you are referring to, it's a bit higher up on the model line, it's an excellent all around hammer drill for smaller holes for anchors and stuff like that.


----------



## zwodubber

I was thinking something like this, it will be used mainly for concrete walls to intall security cameras.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00002246T/ref=mp_s_a_10?qid=1304900528&sr=8-10


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> I was thinking something like this, it will be used mainly for concrete walls to intall security cameras.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00002246T/ref=mp_s_a_10?qid=1304900528&sr=8-10


That's the Bosch Bulldog :thumbsup: I have one, and I've used many at work. I've only seen two go bad, they're standup drills.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> That's the Bosch Bulldog :thumbsup: I have one, and I've used many at work. I've only seen two go bad, they're standup drills.


Thanks goldenboy, I wanted to go with Bosch as it has been recommended many times on this site. Hopefully I can pick it up this week.


----------



## HackWork

zwodubber said:


> I was thinking something like this, it will be used mainly for concrete walls to intall security cameras.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00002246T/ref=mp_s_a_10?qid=1304900528&sr=8-10


For a few bucks more you can upgrade to the more powerful model that is speced up to 1".


----------



## zwodubber

HackWork said:


> For a few bucks more you can upgrade to the more powerful model that is speced up to 1".


Ok thanks, I'll shop around for a 1"

Now I assume the Bosch blue granite bits I have already won't work with the SDS right? So I'll need new bits as well?


----------



## HugoStiglitz

zwodubber said:


> Ok thanks, I'll shop around for a 1"
> 
> Now I assume the Bosch blue granite bits I have already won't work with the SDS right? So I'll need new bits as well?


You can buy an adapter chuck, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## HackWork

The normal round shank masonry bits are good to use in normal cordless drills that have a hammer drill function. This is good in a pinch when you only have a couple holes to make and don't feel like getting the big rotary hammer.


----------



## zwodubber

HackWork said:


> The normal round shank masonry bits are good to use in normal cordless drills that have a hammer drill function. This is good in a pinch when you only have a couple holes to make and don't feel like getting the big rotary hammer.


That's what I have now, an 18V cordless drill with hammer and it's fine for a few holes but I'm getting bigger jobs now so it's time to upgrade. I'll still have the cordless as a backup so the bits won't be wasted I guess


----------



## HackWork

zwodubber said:


> That's what I have now, an 18V cordless drill with hammer and it's fine for a few holes but I'm getting bigger jobs now so it's time to upgrade. I'll still have the cordless as a backup so the bits won't be wasted I guess


That's the right way to do it, the cordless as a backup only.

Using the hammer drill function on a cordless drill to often is a good way to destroy it :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Ok, thanks for all the advice guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

HackWork said:


> That's the right way to do it, the cordless as a backup only.
> 
> Using the hammer drill function on a cordless drill to often is a good way to destroy it :laughing:


the dewalt 18V cordless with hammer drill function hold up pretty well, don't they?


----------



## MF Dagger

Been a couple years since I posted my stuff so here it is.
Tool belt pouches








Tool bag contents








Crap bag contents


----------



## MF Dagger

Tool box








Top tray








Middle tray








Bottom


----------



## HackWork

BP_redbear said:


> the dewalt 18V cordless with hammer drill function hold up pretty well, don't they?


From what I know, the hammer drill function on any cordless drill is not realistically meant to be used often. I know people who use the function often and as a result have destroyed their drills. I have a family member who is a supervisor for a very large contracting company and they went thru many Dewalt 18V drills by using them as hammer drills, none of them lasted longer than 3 months for any of the hardware guys who were using them to drill into concrete. When they started using dedicated 18V rotary hammers like pictured below, the normal drills lasted much longer. Nevermind the fact that the rotary hammer drills much faster.


----------



## Josue

MF Dagger said:


> Been a couple years since I posted my stuff so here it is.
> Tool belt pouches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool bag contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap bag contents





MF Dagger said:


> Tool box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!

What is that gray thing shaped like + sign on the last picture.


----------



## Sparky208

HackWork said:


> From what I know, the hammer drill function on any cordless drill is not realistically meant to be used often. I know people who use the function often and as a result have destroyed their drills. I have a family member who is a supervisor for a very large contracting company and they went thru many Dewalt 18V drills by using them as hammer drills, none of them lasted longer than 3 months for any of the hardware guys who were using them to drill into concrete. When they started using dedicated 18V rotary hammers like pictured below, the normal drills lasted much longer. Nevermind the fact that the rotary hammer drills much faster.


I have that drill, it works great. I drill holes in block all the time up to 3/4 for drop in anchors. And 1/2 holes in concrete for thunder studs. I love not having to drag a cord around.


----------



## HackWork

Josue said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What is that gray thing shaped like + sign on the last picture.


Why do you insist on quoting all the pictures posted in this thread??


----------



## Josue

HackWork said:


> Why do you insist on quoting all the pictures posted in this thread??


Tool Geek 

Duhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some of us have a severe case of that.:laughing:


----------



## HackWork

Josue said:


> Tool Geek
> 
> Duhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Some of us have a severe case of that.:laughing:


Just edit the images out so the same ones aren't posted multiple times. It makes it easier to navigate thru the threads.


----------



## HackWork

MF Dagger said:


> Been a couple years since I posted my stuff so here it is.
> Tool belt pouches
> 
> 
> Crap bag contents


Which Klein parts bag is that? Was all that material sorted separately or thrown together in the same pockets? I'm looking for a good material pouch, that's why I am asking.


----------



## Josue

HackWork said:


> Just edit the images out so the same ones aren't posted multiple times. It makes it easier to navigate thru the threads.


yes, sorry.

Sorry if I caused you any trouble.

I was expecting John Valdes to complain about that.:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What is that gray thing shaped like + sign on the last picture.


It's a wire stripper. I've seen them before, no clue where to buy them or what exactly they're called. I've seen them online but can't for the life of me remember the site.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> It's a wire stripper. I've seen them before, no clue where to buy them or what exactly they're called. I've seen them online but can't for the life of me remember the site.


WOW........

I had never seen one of those.


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> WOW........
> 
> I had never seen one of those.


It's for bigger gauge wire, not something you would use in roughing in a house, except for maybe the service conductors. There's a video floating around with a POCO install and when the Lineman is terminating the meter, you can clearly see him using one of those.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> It's for bigger gauge wire, not something you would use in roughing in a house, except for maybe the service conductors. There's a video floating around with a POCO install and when the Lineman is terminating the meter, you can clearly see him using one of those.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh..............


----------



## Jlarson

thegoldenboy said:


> It's a wire stripper. I've seen them before, no clue where to buy them or what exactly they're called. I've seen them online but can't for the life of me remember the site.


It's a Ripley's 4x4. You get bushings, (their name for the part with the blade) for them based on the wire gauge and insulation type. 

I think just about every utility contractor, and lineman supply company is gonna have them or be able to get them. You can order them online from Farwest Line Specialties too.


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> It's a Ripley's 4x4. You get bushings, (their name for the part with the blade) for them based on the wire gauge and insulation type.
> 
> I think just about every utility contractor, and lineman supply company is gonna have them or be able to get them. You can order them online from Farwest Line Specialties too.


it's at $115


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> it's at $115


It's a specialty tool, you pay specialty prices. :laughing: I plan on picking one up at some point.


----------



## tates1882

Josue said:


> it's at $115


Yep not cheap. Knipex cable shears work like a champ to strip up to 500mcm.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> It's a specialty tool, you pay specialty prices. :laughing: I plan on picking one up at some point.



When you win the lottery?? :laughing::laughing:




tates1882 said:


> Yep not cheap. Knipex cable shears work like a champ to strip up to 500mcm.


WOW.


----------



## HARRY304E

Josue said:


> it's at $115


 $115.92...:laughing:

http://www.jharlen.com/ripley36000052.html


----------



## Josue

HARRY304E said:


> $115.92...:laughing:
> 
> http://www.jharlen.com/ripley36000052.html


Yup........that's the site where I saw it from.


----------



## HARRY304E

Josue said:


> Yup........that's the site where I saw it from.


Next time post the link it took for ever to find it...:laughing:


----------



## Josue

HARRY304E said:


> Next time post the link it took for ever to find it...:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> When you win the lottery?? :laughing::laughing:


Nah, I have impulse issues when it comes to buying tools. I just bought a slew of new stuff, it's in the New Toys thread. I'll probably be pulling the trigger on the Milwaukee M12 Inspection Camera next week or so, just because I want it. :laughing: If I was regularly stripping large stuff I wouldn't blink on ordering one of those 4x4s.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> Nah, I have impulse issues when it comes to buying tools. I just bought a slew of new stuff, it's in the New Toys thread. I'll probably be pulling the trigger on the Milwaukee M12 Inspection Camera next week or so, just because I want it. :laughing: If I was regularly stripping large stuff I wouldn't blink on ordering one of those 4x4s.


I think I'm one of the biggest tool geeks in this forum, for the simple reason that I have some of the best tools for the trade and I'm 15 years old.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

Josue said:


> I think I'm one of the biggest tool geeks in this forum, for the simple reason that I have some of the best tools for the trade and I'm 15 years old.:laughing::laughing:


Biggest Tool Geek?

Do you have a "Saw Set"? 
For setting the teeth on a handsaw after you sharpen it. 
Or a "Hollow Wall Set"?
For setting lead anchors, (AJ's) into a block wall. 

I like looking thru tool Catalogs also. They are better then skin books as you know you can have some of them nicer ones sooner it later. LoL


----------



## Jlarson

Yeah 115 bucks is pretty much what 4x4's go for online. They make a 2x2 version that's about 60 something too.


----------



## Josue

Wirenuting said:


> Biggest Tool Geek?
> 
> Do you have a "Saw Set"?
> For setting the teeth on a handsaw after you sharpen it.
> Or a "Hollow Wall Set"?
> For setting lead anchors, (AJ's) into a block wall.
> 
> I like looking thru tool Catalogs also. They are better then skin books as you know you can have some of them nicer ones sooner it later. LoL


Ok, you win.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

Jlarson said:


> Yeah 115 bucks is pretty much what 4x4's go for online. They make a 2x2 version that's about 60 something too.


That's more reasonable. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> I think I'm one of the biggest tool geeks in this forum, for the simple reason that I have some of the best tools for the trade and I'm 15 years old.:laughing::laughing:


I said impulse issues. I see, I want, I walk away, I come back, I buy. :laughing: I have the biggest arsenal of tools of any other Apprentice that I personally know.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> I said impulse issues. I see, I want, I walk away, I come back, I buy. :laughing: I have the biggest arsenal of tools of any other Apprentice that I personally know.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger

HackWork said:


> Which Klein parts bag is that? Was all that material sorted separately or thrown together in the same pockets? I'm looking for a good material pouch, that's why I am asking.


Ifd you are talking about the black one with the screws itr sucks. The top pocket that looks split in half has a divider but it doesn't go all the way down. I like to keep my wirenuts and staples up top but they get mixed up between the two sides. It's okay otherwise if you don't care about that.


----------



## MF Dagger

Josue said:


> it's at $115


Not if you do a job on a linesmans house and ask real nicely where they get them from. Then one just falls off the truck.


----------



## Josue

MF Dagger said:


> Not if you do a job on a linesmans house and ask real nicely where they get them from. Then one just falls off the truck.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Cheater.:laughing:


----------



## azsly1

flea bay has one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ripley-4X4-PLUS...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item4aaaeb2297


----------



## administr8tor

Josue said:


> I think I'm one of the biggest tool geeks in this forum, for the simple reason that I have some of the best tools for the trade and I'm 15 years old.:laughing::laughing:


Which post number are you? (I'm not going through 1500 posts)


----------



## DMILL

tates1882 said:


> Heres my daily carry: 1 veto lc, cordless set, lift and lok tool box. I just picked up the fluke 179 on friday because my 85 III is at the repair shop.
> 
> I want to try out greenlee's new cordless tool line the provl, they are re branded panasonic.


Hows the milwaukee onehanded sawzall?


----------



## kalexv12

jfwfmt said:


> Maintenance bag (IDEAL TUFF TOTE)
> 
> Contents


What no utility knife?


----------



## kalexv12

I've got that ideal tester and I love it.


----------



## MF Dagger

kalexv12 said:


> I've got that ideal tester and I love it.


Which Ideal tester?


----------



## onewirehookup

My rig just got the harness. It is a big help on the back.


----------



## kawimudslinger

azsly1 said:


> flea bay has one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ripley-4X4-PLUS...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item4aaaeb2297


nice avator


----------



## Josue

azsly1 said:


> flea bay has one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ripley-4X4-PLUS...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item4aaaeb2297


that's waaayy cheaper than on the other site.:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

administr8tor said:


> Which post number are you? (I'm not going through 1500 posts)


 #838


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index42/


I have more tools now:lol:

and they are more used now.


----------



## azsly1

kawimudslinger said:


> nice avator


nice spelling... retord:thumbsup:


----------



## tates1882

DMILL said:


> Hows the milwaukee onehanded sawzall?


 Great. :thumbup:


----------



## kalexv12

MF Dagger said:


> Which Ideal tester?


I'm not sure of the model but its sold at Home Depot for $130. Features include; clamp amp meter; true RMS; NCV; audible & shaker voltage indication; ohmeter; plus others all you could want in a digital multi-meter, and it has been out for over five years. I'm just recently seeing other companys starting to copy it with some addition features like backlit display and built in flashlight (Milwaukee, Klien)


----------



## MF Dagger

kalexv12 said:


> I'm not sure of the model but its sold at Home Depot for $130. Features include; clamp amp meter; true RMS; NCV; audible & shaker voltage indication; ohmeter; plus others all you could want in a digital multi-meter, and it has been out for over five years. I'm just recently seeing other companys starting to copy it with some addition features like backlit display and built in flashlight (Milwaukee, Klien)


Are you referencing someone's picture or just randomly throwing out that you have an ideal tester?


----------



## Roadhouse

Hey, you said tool bag photos.


----------



## keithbussanich

Roadhouse said:


> Hey, you said tool bag photos.


 ...funny :wallbash:


----------



## ethaninmotion

Roadhouse said:


> Hey, you said tool bag photos.


Are those vhs tapes I see?


----------



## Roadhouse

ethaninmotion said:


> Are those vhs tapes I see?


 
Yup. I had hundreds of 'em.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I like that bag alot... seems like it would be tough as nails. A little heavy though, same as the Veto. What is that red cross shaped tool?


----------



## zwodubber

Stopped by the supply store and added some new low voltage tools for some upcoming jobs, but I need suggestions on a good tool bag for this stuff...











Also ordered this because they were out of stock.











Got some new fishtape also.


----------



## jza

Josue said:


> I think I'm one of the biggest tool geeks in this forum, for the simple reason that I have some of the best tools for the trade and I'm 15 years old.:laughing::laughing:


Husky screwdrivers, relax.


----------



## keithbussanich

jza said:


> Husky screwdrivers, relax.


I don't know jza josue's power tools aren't too shabby. And you can see his pliers and such are knipex, channellock, and klien strippers. Remember he's 15 you relax.


----------



## Rudeboy

keithbussanich said:


> ...you relax.


Yeah, that's gonna happen.
How can you relax with a massive stick up your ass?


----------



## Josue

jza said:


> Husky screwdrivers, relax.


Actually they are craftsman. Not the best, but they are very good. 
And I am just 15...........I'm just getting my motor runnin' . :lol:



keithbussanich said:


> I don't know jza josue's power tools aren't too shabby. And you can see his pliers and such are knipex, channellock, and klien strippers. Remember he's 15 you relax.


Yup, that's right:thumbsup:





:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer

Josue said:


> Actually they are craftsman. Not the best, but they are very good.
> And I am just 15...........I'm just getting my motor runnin' . :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's right:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:



If you are just 15 now, were you 10 when you started in the trade?

Child Labour! :blink:


----------



## Josue

oldtimer said:


> If you are just 15 now, were you 10 when you started in the trade?
> 
> Child Labour! :blink:


:laughing:

Not really.

I got interested about 1.5 years ago.:thumbsup:


Hey!!!!
This is my 2,000th post!!!!arty:


----------



## oldtimer

Josue said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Not really.
> 
> I got interested about 1.5 years ago.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hey!!!!
> This is my 2,000th post!!!!arty:


 Congratulations! :clap: But, you will *never* catch up to Harry.:no:


----------



## Josue

oldtimer said:


> Congratulations! :clap: But, you will *never* catch up to Harry.:no:


Harry is awesome!!! :lol:


----------



## gizmo21187

Josue said:


> Harry is awesome!!! :lol:


Woot

we


----------



## HARRY304E

Josue said:


> :laughing:
> Hey!!!!
> This is my 2,000th post!!!!arty:


Happy 2,000th Josue..:thumbup:



Josue said:


> Harry is awesome!!! :lol:





gizmo21187 said:


> Woot
> 
> we



:notworthy::notworthy::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jza

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, that's gonna happen.
> How can you relax with a massive stick up your ass?


Oh, our local roper/Romex racer has just checked in.


----------



## 76nemo

I'll say this,....if Josue is really just 15, he's got alot on me right there as it is. I got into the wrong crowd, hung out with people almost twice my age, and dabbled in drugs and alcohol at that age. I was in a foster home at 15. None of which I am proud to admit

I wish I would of had my head out of my azz at that age and studied in the field. He's got one over on 90% of us. I have 16 year old children and a career or field choice aren't on their priority list right now, they're still little kids as far as they are concerned.

I'd be proud to have a kid like Josue wanting to learn a trade as he does. I'd be just like him if I could go back 20 years, unfortunately Father time says I had my chance.

Josue, you keep on keeping on. Keep on striving. If you have a lust for the trade at this early of an age, you have a MAJOR advantage over almost all of us. Keep your ears wide open and suck in as much as you can take. Never ever turn an ear to what might help you in the long run, there's ALOT to learn

I made ALOT of ****up's in my life, you have NO idea of what I would do to be your age again!

Be the best Josue, it's all right there in front of you if you choose to give 100%.

Do it, just do it and never look back. Your future and career is in YOUR hands, don't blow it now man, don't give it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> I'll say this,....if Josue is really just 15, he's got alot on me right there as it is. I got into the wrong crowd, hung out with people almost twice my age, and dabbled in drugs and alcohol at that age. I was in a foster home at 15. None of which I am proud to admit
> 
> I wish I would of had my head out of my azz at that age and studied in the field. He's got one over on 90% of us. I have 16 year old children and a career or field choice aren't on their priority list right now, they're still little kids as far as they are concerned.
> 
> I'd be proud to have a kid like Josue wanting to learn a trade as he does. I'd be just like him if I could go back 20 years, unfortunately Father time says I had my chance.
> 
> Josue, you keep on keeping on. Keep on striving. If you have a lust for the trade at this early of an age, you have a MAJOR advantage over almost all of us. Keep your ears wide open and suck in as much as you can take. Never ever turn an ear to what might help you in the long run, there's ALOT to learn
> 
> I made ALOT of ****up's in my life, you have NO idea of what I would do to be your age again!
> 
> Be the best Josue, it's all right there in front of you if you choose to give 100%.
> 
> Do it, just do it and never look back. Your future and career is in YOUR hands, don't blow it now man, don't give it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


]Thank you very much Nemo.

I learn a lot of you guys; I really do:lol: believe it or not.
I am learning a lot about the trade and code and products.

I thank Electrician Talk for that.:thumbsup:

I'll try not to blow it. I don't ever want to get into drugs, alcohol, etc. 
I'll keep learning a lot from you guys.:thumbsup:

It would be hard not to screw-up once or twice, but the good thing is that when we fall we have the ability to get up again.

Thank you very much.


And I am really 15. Tell me how to prove it and I will.


----------



## electricalperson

thegoldenboy said:


> It's a wire stripper. I've seen them before, no clue where to buy them or what exactly they're called. I've seen them online but can't for the life of me remember the site.


i call them ripley strippers. i have one here is where to buy them. http://www.jharlen.com/ripley36000052.html

i got mine cheap on ebay


----------



## 76nemo

Josue said:


> ]Thank you very much Nemo.
> 
> I learn a lot of you guys; I really do:lol: believe it or not.
> I am learning a lot about the trade and code and products.
> 
> I thank Electrician Talk for that.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll try not to blow it. I don't ever want to get into drugs, alcohol, etc.
> I'll keep learning a lot from you guys.:thumbsup:
> 
> It would be hard not to screw-up once or twice, but the good thing is that when we fall we have the ability to get up again.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> And I am really 15. Tell me how to prove it and I will.


 
I'm not doubting you're just 15. I think many of us are astounded you have the drive you do at that age. I was more concerned with girls and partying at your age. As I said earlier, I had my head up my hiney when I was that young, and partying was the only thing on my mind. I had children at the age of 19 and that's when I took things seriously. My BS fascade was over and it was time to get real. It was the age of 19 when I said enough was enough. I did my time stupid wise and it was time to man up. I learned the trade from my Pop, and it was the electrical and mechanical field that lead me to where I stand now. I just found a great interest in automation and a field that had many risks. It was a whole new idea that lead a constructive way.

Josue, I said don't blow it now for a reason. You said one is most likely to slip once or twice. That's good reasoning as long as you fully understand that at an early age.

Women, whiskey, and drugs are nothing but a big fascade. It's fun in the moment, but we shouldn't dwell in just the moment, you should always look ahead.

Josue, I think you have ALOT ahead of you, you just need to stay on track. If you have pals out partying 'til 3am taunting you to join them........just realize you have ALOT more going for you than to go down that road.

I said it before, and I'll say it again,........what I wouldn't do to have that chance all over again. Do your best my friend, there's nothing stopping you if you keep your head on straight.

There's always time to let loose later on in life. Right now you need to stay onboard with what you know you need to do and accomplish it. It won't be an easy road, but it's a road that will definetly prosper if you give it 100%.

Show 'em who's who, and always give it your all:thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger

If you don't party enough and get the wild women now you will regret that way more than starting back breaking construction a year or two earlier than every one else. I say party hard and listen to death metal for a couple years. Electricity will still be here for ya.


----------



## oldtimer

76nemo said:


> I'm not doubting you're just 15. I think many of us are astounded you have the drive you do at that age. I was more concerned with girls and partying at your age. As I said earlier, I had my head up my hiney when I was that young, and partying was the only thing on my mind. I had children at the age of 19 and that's when I took things seriously. My BS fascade was over and it was time to get real. It was the age of 19 when I said enough was enough. I did my time stupid wise and it was time to man up. I learned the trade from my Pop, and it was the electrical and mechanical field that lead me to where I stand now. I just found a great interest in automation and a field that had many risks. It was a whole new idea that lead a constructive way.
> 
> Josue, I said don't blow it now for a reason. You said one is most likely to slip once or twice. That's good reasoning as long as you fully understand that at an early age.
> 
> Women, whiskey, and drugs are nothing but a big fascade. It's fun in the moment, but we shouldn't dwell in just the moment, you should always look ahead.
> 
> Josue, I think you have ALOT ahead of you, you just need to stay on track. If you have pals out partying 'til 3am taunting you to join them........just realize you have ALOT more going for you than to go down that road.
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again,........what I wouldn't do to have that chance all over again. Do your best my friend, there's nothing stopping you if you keep your head on straight.
> 
> There's always time to let loose later on in life. Right now you need to stay onboard with what you know you need to do and accomplish it. It won't be an easy road, but it's a road that will definetly prosper if you give it 100%.
> 
> Show 'em who's who, and always give it your all:thumbsup:


 This is good advice Josue. Be a leader, not a follower!

There will always be someone to give you help, you just have to ask.

Good Luck!


----------



## 7e elec

To josue i was like u started at 16 for my family in elec and general constr. Im 32 now with my own business, a new home(almost 7k sq ft) a camp on a lake and 3 great kids(and a grt wife to keep it all together).i was told yrs ago that an elec can make as much as a doctor or a lawyer its all how u run a business and market yourself so with that said, best of luck the earlier u start the more u wil make$$$$$


----------



## kawimudslinger

why don't you guys just stick to posting pictures of your tool bags


----------



## keithbussanich

hey hey hey we are completely on topic here


----------



## Josue

76nemo said:


> I'm not doubting you're just 15. I think many of us are astounded you have the drive you do at that age. I was more concerned with girls and partying at your age. As I said earlier, I had my head up my hiney when I was that young, and partying was the only thing on my mind. I had children at the age of 19 and that's when I took things seriously. My BS fascade was over and it was time to get real. It was the age of 19 when I said enough was enough. I did my time stupid wise and it was time to man up. I learned the trade from my Pop, and it was the electrical and mechanical field that lead me to where I stand now. I just found a great interest in automation and a field that had many risks. It was a whole new idea that lead a constructive way.
> 
> Josue, I said don't blow it now for a reason. You said one is most likely to slip once or twice. That's good reasoning as long as you fully understand that at an early age.
> 
> Women, whiskey, and drugs are nothing but a big fascade. It's fun in the moment, but we shouldn't dwell in just the moment, you should always look ahead.
> 
> Josue, I think you have ALOT ahead of you, you just need to stay on track. If you have pals out partying 'til 3am taunting you to join them........just realize you have ALOT more going for you than to go down that road.
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again,........what I wouldn't do to have that chance all over again. Do your best my friend, there's nothing stopping you if you keep your head on straight.
> 
> There's always time to let loose later on in life. Right now you need to stay onboard with what you know you need to do and accomplish it. It won't be an easy road, but it's a road that will definetly prosper if you give it 100%.
> 
> Show 'em who's who, and always give it your all:thumbsup:


I don't go to parties, I don't drink, go with girls, or do drugs. Some may call me a boring guy, but hey, who cares!!!

Believe me or not, I'll never have a beer, go to parties, and I'll have one gf and that will be my wife.

Because I'm a homeschooler, my only friends are those in other homeschools who have the same views as I have. And of course my friends at the gospel hall. I have a friend that is 13 and he wants to be a carpenter just as his dad (he's Canadian).
I don't hang out (with all due respect) with foolish kids who are lost in drugs, alcohol, or girls. 

Thank you very much Nemo.:thumbsup:






MF Dagger said:


> If you don't party enough and get the wild women now you will regret that way more than starting back breaking construction a year or two earlier than every one else. I say party hard and listen to death metal for a couple years. Electricity will still be here for ya.



No thanks.:thumbsup:




oldtimer said:


> This is good advice Josue. Be a leader, not a follower!
> 
> There will always be someone to give you help, you just have to ask.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks!!!



7e elec said:


> To josue i was like u started at 16 for my family in elec and general constr. Im 32 now with my own business, a new home(almost 7k sq ft) a camp on a lake and 3 great kids(and a grt wife to keep it all together).i was told yrs ago that an elec can make as much as a doctor or a lawyer its all how u run a business and market yourself so with that said, best of luck the earlier u start the more u wil make$$$$$



Thank you very much.!!


----------



## iAmCam

Josue, don't you attend school till grade 12? Your working full time?


----------



## treeslam

Hello all, this is my first post. After looking through most of this thread, I decided to pile most of my tools up in one spot to see how I could better organize. After emptying 2 tool bags, and 2 pouches, I am embarrassed at how many duplicate tools I have and decided to post this "before" photo for accountability sake. My toolbags are all worn and collapse when I put tools in and then I cannot even see what all I have. So due to the inspiration from the well organized members on this thread, I am going to organize my tool inventory. I will post pics of progress later this week.


----------



## oldtimer

treeslam said:


> Hello all, this is my first post. After looking through most of this thread, I decided to pile most of my tools up in one spot to see how I could better organize. After emptying 2 tool bags, and 2 pouches, I am embarrassed at how many duplicate tools I have and decided to post this "before" photo for accountability sake. My toolbags are all worn and collapse when I put tools in and then I cannot even see what all I have. So due to the inspiration from the well organized members on this thread, I am going to organize my tool inventory. I will post pics of progress later this week.


 

Once in a while, you have to have a yard sale. Make a few bucks.....then go and buy more tools! But its fun to find tools you haven't used for a while, then think....that could be handy....for about a week....then it lands at the bottom of the toolbag again. 

I defy anyone to deny this! Basically we are all tool junkies!


----------



## Josue

iAmCam said:


> Josue, don't you attend school till grade 12? Your working full time?


Yes, I am a homeschooler (ACE curriculum). I will attend until 12th grade. I just finished 10th.

I work with my dad whenever I can. I am not a full time worker:laughing:

I am not violating any child labor laws.:laughing:
If I finish my schoolwork early (homeschool remember) I will go and work with my dad and earn some extra $$$:thumbsup:




treeslam said:


> Hello all, this is my first post. After looking through most of this thread, I decided to pile most of my tools up in one spot to see how I could better organize. After emptying 2 tool bags, and 2 pouches, I am embarrassed at how many duplicate tools I have and decided to post this "before" photo for accountability sake. My toolbags are all worn and collapse when I put tools in and then I cannot even see what all I have. So due to the inspiration from the well organized members on this thread, I am going to organize my tool inventory. I will post pics of progress later this week.


Welcome to the forum.

Cool, those are a lot of tools!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Demac

treeslam said:


> ...
> I am embarrassed at how many *duplicate tools* I have...


You're right. I do see two(2) golf balls in there. Clearly you only need the one...:thumbsup:


----------



## NevadaBoy

Demac said:


> You're right. I do see two(2) golf balls in there. Clearly you only need the one...:thumbsup:


:laughing: I was thinking the same thing. Although I've got a few in the back of the work truck also.


----------



## treeslam

I confiscated those golf balls from a job site obviously next to a golf course. But I would need way more than two if I play.


----------



## chrisfnl

Been meaning to take pictures of my stuff for insurance purposes, so here's mine.

Some of it looks pretty new because much of it is, been picking away, buying stuff when I can find it cheap over the last two years. (Also a bottle of spray 9 and a supervisor saying "You got somthing to keep busy for a couple of hours?")

There's a lot of channellock blue because you can't go wrong with 70% off!


----------



## Demac

chrisfnl said:


> Been meaning to take pictures of my stuff for insurance purposes, so here's mine.
> 
> Some of it looks pretty new because much of it is, been picking away, buying stuff when I can find it cheap over the last two years. (Also a bottle of spray 9 and a supervisor saying "You got somthing to keep busy for a couple of hours?")
> 
> There's a lot of channellock blue because you can't go wrong with 70% off!


Two questions. Are those dental picks in the top row centered, and if so, what do you use those for? The smaller set of needle nose looking pliers, laying on top of the diagonal cutters, are those just curved needle nose or some type of snap ring pliers? Can't really tell from the picture.

I like the picquic screwdrivers, I have one of each (regular and shorty) and am kind of jealous at how easy it is for you Canadians to get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisfnl

Demac said:


> Two questions. Are those dental picks in the top row centered, and if so, what do you use those for? The smaller set of needle nose looking pliers, laying on top of the diagonal cutters, are those just curved needle nose or some type of snap ring pliers? Can't really tell from the picture.
> 
> I like the picquic screwdrivers, I have one of each (regular and shorty) and am kind of jealous at how easy it is for you Canadians to get them. :thumbsup:


They are dental picks, actual genuine dental pics. Princess Auto, a national Canadian retailer who sells dirt cheap tools mostly fit for the garbage, has a surplus section, you never know what will show up in it, they get bundles of used dental picks from time to time. Those two picks replaced a cheap set of "dental style" picks I had (They were cheap, the picks kept bending. Genuine dental picks are surprisingly heavy duty things!). Great for scraping dirt of tight spaces, connectors, stuff like that.

Needle nose pliers are just a small set of needle nose pliers.

Big fan of the pic-quics too! Made in Canada is a huge bonus! Between the larger blue one, and the larger blue stubby, covers 95% of what I would ever use a screwdriver for. Not a fan of the orange one, the handle is slimmer, find my hand cramps if I use it, but the bits are slimmer too, so it fits in the odd tighter spot. The smallest stubby is neat, I've never seen it at any local retailers, but it's got "precision" size bits.

You can buy pic-quic drivers by the case (retailer displays) straight from the manufacturer,.


----------



## zwodubber

Pulled my tools out of the van today to do some cleaning. I found the empty gray porter cable case on the van and figured I'd throw some spare tools in for the heck of it.


----------



## Frasbee

I adjusted the rotation on the first photo but it still uploaded sideways.

Anyway, the white pockets that most of my screwdrivers are housed are custom sewed by my g/f. She used an industrial grade fabric and thread and made it so it's deep enough to hold hold the 8'' shaft of my square driver, but the openings just small enough to keep shorter drivers from falling down deep. So there's the back row of deep driver pockets, and just in front you can see the wider, but shallower pockets for more bulky items.

Behind the pockets there are two big strips of velco strips glued to the wall of the bag. So I can take them out for space, or if I need a different set of pockets for some reason it should be no hassle. It also fits a lot better in the trunk of my car than the Veto XXL Framers bag.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jza

How paranoid are you? Blurring your initials out like that. You're crazy dude.


----------



## MF Dagger

Maybe it says swear words like that billy ripken baseball card scandal.


----------



## jza

Not exactly a tool bag but here's the box I keep at home. Most of the stuff isn't used very heavily, just at home stuff and working on cars.


----------



## jza

Lots of room to expand!


----------



## Frasbee

jza said:


> How paranoid are you? Blurring your initials out like that. You're crazy dude.


Paranoid enough it seems.


----------



## keithbussanich

you work out of a chest?


----------



## keithbussanich

Is that a bag of heroine? I mean a few people need that thing to get them through the day, but the horse man?


----------



## cdnelectrician

jza said:


> Not exactly a tool bag but here's the box I keep at home. Most of the stuff isn't used very heavily, just at home stuff and working on cars.


That is a nice set of compression tools and stripper you have in the second pic, I have the pliers type compression tool on the left, but where did you pick up the ratcheting compression tool in the center? And how do you like it?


----------



## jza

It's not ratcheting, no need for a ratcheting crimper for SNS connectors.

It's cable company issued. Before I was an electrician, I worked for my local cable utility here in Ottawa. I prefer it to the other one as this one does both 59u, 6u and 11u.


----------



## Josue

jza said:


> How paranoid are you? Blurring your initials out like that. You're crazy dude.


......Said the electrician with a million knifes in his tool chest.:laughing:

just kidding:jester:



jza said:


>



You have so awesome tools jza.:thumbup:
Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## MVinny

This is my first post, so I’ll try to make it good. 
I have worked my way through this entire thread and learned a lot in the process, so I thought I’d join and show you guys my setup.


A little history, I started with this rig:











Then I lost the pouch for the Blaklader pants with built-in pouches and have tried a couple tool totes:

 









 









After finding this thread I was inspired to try an closed tool bag of some kind and was considering the Veto XL, but I was at Summit Tools last week during their anniversary sale and happened upon my new McGuire-Nicholas bag and fastening setup for $55 total. 









Its kind of a veto knock off, 1.5” longer than the XL (perfect for the hack saw) but a little cheap/flimsy in its construction, especially the screwdriver loops.















The bag has lots of Velcro, ie. power tool/hammer straps.
2" square tabs near the hackasaw allow the top flap to be fastened inside the back for top access. ++


----------



## MVinny

I laid everything out. I have a mix of brands but mainly Klein. Gotta love the Original Robertson drivers though. 

I get all this in the new bag with room to add many more drivers. Its comes in around 23lbs, without the fastener bag.









I hope to replace some of these with the interesting German handtools I have learned about in this post but will only allow myself as things wear out/get lost/or passed on. 









Best $4.97 I've spent in a while, since I ditched the pouch proper, I have missed my fastener pouch, and a plastic tray organizer doesn't cut it when it gets kicked over all the time!!


My Trunk Bag and new folding cart:









Trunk bag contents: thats my only "pouch" a cheap klein web belt and the stuff i interchange on it for a slab (fastener pouch, $4 tool pouch, drill holster, tie wire reel and pad). The black pouches contain staples and/or the tools to the right of them.









That's it, plus a ton of rain/weather gear.


----------



## chrisfnl

MVinny said:


> Trunk bag contents: thats my only "pouch" a cheap klein web belt and the stuff i interchange on it for a slab (fastener pouch, $4 tool pouch, drill holster, tie wire reel and pad). The black pouches contain staples and/or the tools to the right of them.
> View attachment 7598


What are the orange plastic tube looking things?


----------



## thegoldenboy

chrisfnl said:


> What are the orange plastic tube looking things?


Those thread onto the inside of connectors in boxes to aid in pulling conductors.


----------



## MVinny

Got them for a steal at the wholesaler a while ago, had them sit in my trunk for a couple months, then they have recently been more useful.

My foreman (a sometimes ornery 60+yr old man, who isn't eaisly impressed) was quite impressed with them. I noticed him trying to rig some plumbers ipex as a pulling guide in the curb lighting boxes for our projects main courtyard. It was a stainless box with a sharp metal lip right after the corline connector. I told him I had just the solution, though I had only used them on Emt connectors previously, they fit the plastic threads perfect and it was a breeze pulling in 1", 3/4" and 1/2".


----------



## chrisfnl

A simple idea, but a good one...


----------



## eutecticalloy

StarLo said:


> That's the thing about the Veto, there is no room for larger stuff unless you keep all 3 tiers of pockets empty, which is a waste IMO. Things like large meters, small drills, your tool pouch, etc. just don't have space. As for small stuff, I use the pockets on the outside of the bag, there are 6 pockets in total and they work well for small stuff. For really small stuff like extra screws, I put them in a small Ideal Sta-Kon plastic box and put that box in the very bottom of the bag.


Hang a husky tote bag off with a carabiner clip for small parts. That's what I do. I love that bag.


----------



## Frasbee

I'm going to use my XXL Framers as my extra's bag, now. Between the size and weight, it's better as a shop bag, not one to get hauled around frequently.


----------



## Pompadour

MVinny, what is the black thing with the orange dots by the ship auger.


----------



## MVinny

@Pompadour

they are for your boots, kind of mini crampons, little metal spikes.

great on cold/slick winter mornings on the slab.

I have only had to use them a few times, but I was glad I had them. I did all the decks for a 5 story (+ 2 underground) concrete building last year from February to May, ended up investing in good rain gear and odds and ends like these that I don't ever use anymore.


----------



## lthelec

Here's my new set up.


----------



## zwodubber

Just compacted all the stuff I use regularly into 3 kits. Low voltage stuff, drill and driver case and a small tool pouch. A lot of service calls I can just carry in the small low voltage box which is convenient. I keep everything else in the van if I need it.


----------



## The Motts

zwodubber said:


> Just compacted all the stuff I use regularly into 3 kits. Low voltage stuff, drill and driver case and a small tool pouch. A lot of service calls I can just carry in the small low voltage box which is convenient. I keep everything else in the van if I need it.


Where did you get the case you put your drill/driver in?


----------



## HARRY304E

The Motts said:


> Where did you get the case you put your drill/driver in?


Take a look at this those are hard to find..

http://www.alltimetools.com/p-417-abs-foam-filled-camera-tool-case.aspx


http://www.alltimetools.com/p-412-foam-filled-tool-case.aspx


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at this those are hard to find..
> 
> http://www.alltimetools.com/p-412-foam-filled-tool-case.aspx


Yeah thats the one but it was only $25.00 at home depot... It's not as strong as it may look but I try to be careful with all my tools


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> Yeah thats the one but it was only $25.00 at home depot... It's not as strong as it may look but I try to be careful with all my tools


I bought that same case, I keep my insulated tools in it. Right now I have more case than I have tools. Where did you get the foam?


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Yeah thats the one but it was only $25.00 at home depot... It's not as strong as it may look but I try to be careful with all my tools



That is a good idea.

Some of the original cases fall apart fast and are hard to get replacements.


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> I bought that same case, I keep my insulated tools in it. Right now I have more case than I have tools. Where did you get the foam?


The bottom comes full of foam that you can break apart to surround your tools. I removed the part on the lid that holds drivers and there is also foam behind it.

This is what the larger case looked like previously.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> The bottom comes full of foam that you can break apart to surround your tools. I removed the part on the lid that holds drivers and there is also foam behind it.
> 
> This is what the larger case looked like previously.


What is that fluke meter in your case?


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> What is that fluke meter in your case?


IR thermometer


----------



## eutecticalloy

Okay, so I have recently began to phase in the wera screwdrivers. My new Xl is by far the best bag I've ever owned.


----------



## Josue

eutecticalloy said:


> Okay, so I have recently began to phase in the wera screwdrivers. My new Xl is by far the best bag I've ever owned.


Very nice tools!

Tomorrow dad's taking me to some tool stores in the city and I might get some German drivers.:thumbsup:


----------



## HVACJTC

FulThrotl said:


> ok. here ya go.....


What kind of case is that or brand?


----------



## st0mps

can you fit a hacksaw in the veto propac xl bag ???


----------



## eutecticalloy

st0mps said:


> can you fit a hacksaw in the veto propac xl bag ???


Just barely, Xxl is a better fit for a hacksaw.


----------



## zwodubber

eutecticalloy said:


> Okay, so I have recently began to phase in the wera screwdrivers. My new Xl is by far the best bag I've ever owned.
> 
> I helped a friend replace 2 light fixtures in their hallway last night and he was so amazed at the Kraftform Kompakt, he ran over to his wife and said she had to come see this thing and played with it for about 10 minutes


----------



## oldtimer

zwodubber said:


> eutecticalloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I have recently began to phase in the wera screwdrivers. My new Xl is by far the best bag I've ever owned.
> 
> I helped a friend replace 2 light fixtures in their hallway last night and he was so amazed at the Kraftform Kompakt, he ran over to his wife and said(she had to come see this thing and played with it for about 10 minutes)
> 
> 
> 
> Then,she picked up the screwdriver? :laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## jza

st0mps said:


> can you fit a hacksaw in the veto propac xl bag ???


No problem. Hammer fits too. Do NOT get a huge XXL just because you want to carry a hacksaw.


----------



## thegoldenboy

zwodubber said:


> The bottom comes full of foam that you can break apart to surround your tools.


 Mine came with no foam.

Oh well.


----------



## Marcus

HVACJTC said:


> What kind of case is that or brand?


Looks to me like Festool drill/tool cases. Bloody hell you guys carry A LOT of screwdrivers.


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> Looks to me like Festool drill/tool cases. Bloody hell you guys carry A LOT of screwdrivers.


I think theyre also those northern hemisphere nutdriver things mate.


----------



## Josue

chewy said:


> I think theyre also those northern hemisphere nutdriver things mate.


Yeah, that's it.

Apparently only Americans use them that much.

We don't use them in Mexico that much.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtashaffer

*tool bag*

I use a CLC 1528. It is the best one I have own. I really like the plastic tray underneath. I works great for terminals and wire nuts.


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> I think theyre also those northern hemisphere nutdriver things mate.


Nutdrivers aren't very popular down there? Anyone know if they're used much in Europe? I hadn't really thought about it, but that could be why nutdrivers are harder to find from non-US market manufacturers. I'm still looking for a good set and am willing to wait until I find them. Anyone seen/tried these? http://www.felo.com/en/Downloads/Flyer_M-Tec_e.pdf


----------



## chewy

I've never seen anyone use them, we don't use wire nuts here either though.


----------



## Englishsparky

Demac said:


> Nutdrivers aren't very popular down there? Anyone know if they're used much in Europe? I hadn't really thought about it, but that could be why nutdrivers are harder to find from non-US market manufacturers. I'm still looking for a good set and am willing to wait until I find them. Anyone seen/tried these? http://www.felo.com/en/Downloads/Flyer_M-Tec_e.pdf


When I was in the uk I never used nut drivers, I don't know about the rest of Europe though, maybe Marc could help you out with that...


----------



## Englishsparky

chewy said:


> I've never seen anyone use them, we don't use wire nuts here either though.


In the uk they used to use them in the 60's, in the uk your not supposed to twist your cables together let alone put a wire nut on them.


----------



## fiftysix

Klein's and a broom is all this jaydub works with. 


;-)

Sent using ESP - MADE IN CHINA


----------



## Marcus

Englishsparky said:


> In the uk they used to use them in the 60's, in the uk your not supposed to twist your cables together let alone put a wire nut on them.


No twisting conductors?


----------



## masteri.

Tools that i carry in my tool vest every day. The essentials


----------



## jza

Tool vest eh, pics of you wearing it please.


----------



## masteri.

In Finland we have to wear hi-wiz clothing in construction sites, so its easier to wear a hi-wiz west with all your essential tools in it..


----------



## Jlarson

See that tool vest looks less lame then the ones they sell here.


----------



## jza

A little less lame.


----------



## Frasbee

As if you guys wear your man pouches around town?


----------



## chewy

We have to wear hiviz aswell, I just wear skillers or blaklader pant. Its too hot for tool vests but I have seen 1 or 2.


----------



## masteri.

Yea if its hot then i dont wear that west, but normally in Finland its not too hot so west is the normal choise here.


----------



## JoeKP

I only carry 3 nut drivers in my toolbag, 2 are for fluorescent fixtures and the other is a 1/4" driver for when I lose the one that goes in my drill...
Which reminds me, it's time for me to update my picture on this thread, I got some new tools for my bag. I also started to buy into the ryobi ONE+ line...

Sent from my tracfone prepaid phone.


----------



## Josue

masteri. said:


> Tools that i carry in my tool vest every day. The essentials


That's a nice set of tools, and a nice hacksaw by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## daddymack

I'm surprised that more people aren't carrying checkpoint levels or something with a strong earth magnet


----------



## Frasbee

daddymack said:


> I'm surprised that more people aren't carrying checkpoint levels or something with a strong earth magnet


A lot of brands are offering the earth magnets, klein included. Greenlee's are just rebranded checkpoints.

Some people have trouble stomaching 40 bucks for a level, but I've had my greenlee for over 3 years and it's doing fine.

Might not be as accurate as it once was, though.


----------



## zwodubber

OK, I'm done buying tools for a while so here is what I use daily


----------



## Josue

zwodubber said:


> OK, I'm done buying tools for a while so here is what I use daily


I like it!!!!


----------



## rally9981

Quite a set you have there, zwo. How much did u have to pay for all these things?


----------



## Motorwinder

This is my dads old tool bag. I've used it a couple times when climing up to repair our hoist.


----------



## Dead Roman

I am only a first year apprentice, but this is what I take to work every day. The local down here has a list of what you can and cant have with you if your an apprentice but the company Im working for has me doing alot of work I have been doing since before I was an apprentice. They pretty much let me bring whatever I want.

first post BTW, you have very quick mods on this forum.


----------



## Dead Roman

and my parts cart for on the job.


----------



## gilbequick

Frasbee said:


> \'ve had my greenlee for over 3 years and it's doing fine.
> 
> Might not be as accurate as it once was, though.


Nothing a little filing won't take care of :thumbsup:.


----------



## zwodubber

I guess it's a little late to ask if anyone has used this bag because I already ordered it, but does anyone have any input?

The small hard case I had was nice until it got to the point every tool had to be perfectly positioned for it to close, and at the end of the day when I was packing up  

Anyway I figure this will be more convienient and has a parts tray stashed away.


----------



## chewy

zwodubber said:


> I guess it's a little late to ask if anyone has used this bag because I already ordered it, but does anyone have any input?
> 
> The small hard case I had was nice until it got to the point every tool had to be perfectly positioned for it to close, and at the end of the day when I was packing up
> 
> Anyway I figure this will be more convienient and has a parts tray stashed away.


I had an irwin one like that but it was like I was putting my tools on display for people to walk past and help themselves to my tools. They are quite nice to have if you are working for yourself but if your working on a construction site or with a crew I prefer to keep my tools out of site, on me or locked up.


----------



## Jlarson

zwodubber said:


> I guess it's a little late to ask if anyone has used this bag because I already ordered it, but does anyone have any input?
> 
> The small hard case I had was nice until it got to the point every tool had to be perfectly positioned for it to close, and at the end of the day when I was packing up
> 
> Anyway I figure this will be more convienient and has a parts tray stashed away.


It's a nice bag, made by CLC for dewalt.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> I had an irwin one like that but it was like I was putting my tools on display for people to walk past and help themselves to my tools. They are quite nice to have if you are working for yourself but if your working on a construction site or with a crew I prefer to keep my tools out of site, on me or locked up.





Jlarson said:


> It's a nice bag, made by CLC for dewalt.


Thanks guys. On almost all sites it's me and 1 or 2 other guys from our company and it's usually the same guys so I am much less worried about "lost" tools than I was previously. 

I saw a CLC bag and thought it looked really similar


----------



## chewy

I just got a stanley mobile tool chest, I wonder how long these wheels will last before breaking, I bet 4 months before I have to replace them with metal ones. I'm kind of changing the way I go about work and all about working more efficently. I will strap a 4 foot stepladder on the top aswell as my rods for a 1 trip deal to and from the site.


----------



## Wirenuting

chewy said:


> I just got a stanley mobile tool chest, I wonder how long these wheels will last before breaking, I bet 4 months before I have to replace them with metal ones. I'm kind of changing the way I go about work and all about working more efficently. I will strap a 4 foot stepladder on the top aswell as my rods for a 1 trip deal to and from the site.


Let us know how those wheels last and how well you do stairs. 
I still do the bucket bolted to a collapsible hand cart.


----------



## chewy

Wirenuting said:


> Let us know how those wheels last and how well you do stairs.
> I still do the bucket bolted to a collapsible hand cart.


Nah no wheels on the stairs mate, I'd give them 4 hrs with that kind of treatment. There are handles on both ends and I can hold them both at the same time. A friend of mine had the smaller stanley mobile chest and was dragging it up the stairs and got 3/4 of the way up and the handle just ripped out and the box hit the wall at the bottom and exploded, poor bugger :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy

chewy said:


> Nah no wheels on the stairs mate, I'd give them 4 hrs with that kind of treatment. There are handles on both ends and I can hold them both at the same time. A friend of mine had the smaller stanley mobile chest and was dragging it up the stairs and got 3/4 of the way up and the handle just ripped out and the box hit the wall at the bottom and exploded, poor bugger :laughing:


I just picked up the smaller Stanley mobile chest and it works great as far as carrying around my material. It works great for that actually, I love it. I've gotten lazy and dragged it up the stairs by the handle and you're right, that handle seems flimsy. I'm most definitely not going to rely on that, I just pick it up.


----------



## Ahayek

Here's what I take to work everyday.


----------



## 76nemo

Ahayek said:


> Here's what I take to work everyday.


 
Nice ride man, nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo

Ahayek said:


> Here's what I take to work everyday.


 

What is the tool almost dead center in pic #2? It looks like a pen-vac for removing SMT components off of circuit boards:001_huh:


----------



## Lz_69

76nemo said:


> What is the tool almost dead center in pic #2? It looks like a pen-vac for removing SMT components off of circuit boards:001_huh:


Deburring tool would be my guess.


----------



## Ahayek

Yep good guess it's a deburing tool


----------



## bendhiman

masteri. said:


> Tools that i carry in my tool vest every day. The essentials


I'd say that's a lot of tool to carry in your vest, but I carry about the same in my coveralls while at work!


----------



## astrodoggie3000

What in the world would you do with two hammers and 4 levels? That's alot of extra weight to carry around.


----------



## Demac

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What in the world would you do with two hammers and 4 levels? That's alot of extra weight to carry around.


Two hands.....two hammers...seems pretty logical to me. :laughing:

I was kinda thinking the same thing, although at the very least its 4 _different_ models for the levels. Seems kinda redundant.


----------



## Jamuz

Maybe he loans out his levels during the course of the day and he needs four to guarantee himself at least one. Many people don't carry levels.


----------



## Current

I don't see the problem with the levels. He has a No-Doog, not a level. Second, he has a small level, handy for smaller items. Then he has a full size torpedo, this is for more important work. Then he has a laser level.

I carry a No-Dog, a small Klein 6" level for normal stuff and a 10" Stabila level for things I need perfect. I only carry one hammer, unless I need the lump hammer too.


----------



## Demac

Current said:


> I don't see the problem with the levels. He has a No-Doog, not a level. Second, he has a small level, handy for smaller items. Then he has a full size torpedo, this is for more important work. Then he has a laser level.
> 
> I carry a No-Dog, a small Klein 6" level for normal stuff and a 10" Stabila level for things I need perfect. I only carry one hammer, unless I need the lump hammer too.


A valid point, and if he wants to carry them all, more power to him. At some point I try and avoid carrying redundant tools though.

Would you carry a T-square, a tri-square, and a speed square in your toolbag? They are all for different uses even though they are very similar. A metric tape measure? You never know, you might need to measure something with that strange 'base-10' system. Deep sockets and shallow sockets? Ratchet wrenches, box end wrenches, combo wrenches, and crows feet? My toolbag is getting heavy... 

Heh, this post makes it sound like its a bigger deal to me then it is. I just noticed the 4 levels as well...maybe its because I felt inferior as I only carry 1. :jester:


----------



## Demac

Are the two wera drivers by the strippers the stainless steel ones? Handles don't look like quite the right color but maybe its the picture.


----------



## Ahayek

Yes those are the stainless steel wera screwdrivers. The red checkpoint level ( laser level) hardly leaves the trunk of my car. 

I'm a apprentice and I get bounced around alot so if I need to use a framing hammer to pound on something that the regular one won't I've got it close by. 

Also for levels, if I'm just bending pipe for a journeyman all day I'll use my no dog/ checkpoint nodog. Otherwise if I use a level it's my torpedo. 

I don't carry all of the tools all of the time. But they are always close by.


----------



## chewy

I kind of raised my eyebrows at all your levels until I thought about it and I carry 2 just in my pouch, have a 1200mm stabila and 20mm, 25mm, 32mm and 50mm pvc pipe levels, the bottom level pictured is dead handy for checking face plates that are ganged 2 over 2 by a door frame and other tight squeezes. 

How are those stilleto hammers? Worth the hype?

Demac, base 10? That's where your going wrong mate, everything is in millimetres for tradesman, for instance harry homeowner would say 1 metre, 30 centremetres and 4 millimetres which we would just call 1304, pro tape measures don't have centremetres marked, the cheap ones with imperial and metric usually do. I admire you guys using imperial, I can't get my head around it myself.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> A valid point, and if he wants to carry them all, more power to him. At some point I try and avoid carrying redundant tools though.
> 
> Would you carry a T-square, a tri-square, and a speed square in your toolbag? They are all for different uses even though they are very similar. A metric tape measure? You never know, you might need to measure something with that strange 'base-10' system. Deep sockets and shallow sockets? Ratchet wrenches, box end wrenches, combo wrenches, and crows feet? My toolbag is getting heavy...
> 
> Heh, this post makes it sound like its a bigger deal to me then it is. I just noticed the 4 levels as well...maybe its because I felt inferior as I only carry 1. :jester:


The work they've had me doing is more manufacturing, and we've been using A LOT of metric because it's being shipped out to the Swedes.

Still though, I feel bad for any of them doing maintenance on it because we still use 10-32 and 1/4-20's on some parts. I think we should just tear the band aid and switch. Not because I really think it's "better" but just because most everyone else has already made the switch.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Metric system is easier... and just plain smart. I also worked on a steel mill machine line that was shipped from Austria that was all metric... had to carry around twice the wrenches and sockets. We will never change though... foolish American pride baby!


----------



## Ahayek

Those hammers make life so much easier!!!! I bought the framer one first and used it for everything. 

I used to roof full-time and everyone would laugh at how big my hammer was until they held it in their hands and it weighed less than their little ones.... I bought the little one when I got sent to do alot of residential work because the hammer head on the framer was to big to get a good wack on staples in between wood studs.


----------



## Ahayek

I put a "what a grip" grip on it too!! They are like $3-5 at walmart by tennis grips.


----------



## Wirenuting

Ahayek said:


> Those hammers make life so much easier!!!! I bought the framer one first and used it for everything.
> 
> I used to roof full-time and everyone would laugh at how big my hammer was until they held it in their hands and it weighed less than their little ones.... I bought the little one when I got sent to do alot of residential work because the hammer head on the framer was to big to get a good wack on staples in between wood studs.


Do you have the framing hammer with the tuning fork built into the handle?
I can swing that one all day and it feels good.


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> Demac, base 10? That's where your going wrong mate, everything is in millimetres for tradesman, <snip>


My humor gets lost on here too easy.  I was just meaning in general, a system built on '10' rather then '12'. The only thing '12' can handle better is 1/3...how often do you use 1/3? Yea, me too.



Frasbee said:


> <snip> I think we should just tear the band aid and switch. Not because I really think it's "better" but just because most everyone else has already made the switch.


I agree. As a little boy my dad made me learn the metric system side by side with imperial, since we'd be switching to it 'someday'. I sure wish we would hurry up and do it. :001_huh:

I think my biggest gripe was when I was in the army, it was kind of like they could never make up their mind on what system to use. Our maps were in kilometers, but we'd do 12 mile road marches. Effective and Max ranges of the M4 were given in meters, but the muzzle velocity was given in feet per second. I'd drink from my 1 quart canteen and then load up some 5.56 or 7.62 millimeter rounds. It got kind of annoying actually.

I said something once or twice but most of the lug heads around me were too dense to get it. They looked at me like I was stupid.


----------



## 76nemo

Demac said:


> My humor gets lost on here too easy.  I was just meaning in general, a system built on '10' rather then '12'. The only thing '12' can handle better is 1/3...how often do you use 1/3? Yea, me too.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. As a little boy my dad made me learn the metric system side by side with imperial, since we'd be switching to it 'someday'. I sure wish we would hurry up and do it. :001_huh:
> 
> I think my biggest gripe was when I was in the army, it was kind of like they could never make up their mind on what system to use. Our maps were in kilometers, but we'd do 12 mile road marches. Effective and Max ranges of the M4 were given in meters, but the muzzle velocity was given in feet per second. I'd drink from my 1 quart canteen and then load up some 5.56 or 7.62 millimeter rounds. It got kind of annoying actually.
> 
> I said something once or twice but most of the lug heads around me were too dense to get it. They looked at me like I was stupid.


 
*BINGO*..............right on man.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> I said something once or twice but most of the lug heads around me were too dense to get it. They looked at me like I was stupid.


Which is why you're becoming a tradesman, now.

And yes, carrying around twice the amount of wrenches and sockets is annoying and costly.

I've become less picky with what brand everything is, although I try to make a point of getting USA made when I can. Cheaper Craftsman tools have been making their way into my bag since I've had to get a new line of metric _everything._


----------



## chrisfnl

Demac said:


> I think my biggest gripe was when I was in the army, it was kind of like they could never make up their mind on what system to use. Our maps were in kilometers, but we'd do 12 mile road marches. Effective and Max ranges of the M4 were given in meters, but the muzzle velocity was given in feet per second. I'd drink from my 1 quart canteen and then load up some 5.56 or 7.62 millimeter rounds. It got kind of annoying actually.


If it's metric, it's NATO standard, if it's imperial, it's some sort of weird American thing 

Speaking of weird, Canada switched over to the metric system in the 70s, it's pretty much a given that you'll need imperal and metric versions of all tools though, in my own experience, imperial parts and measurements are far more common then metric, just because of the close import/export ties with the US... but that's not the weird part... the weird part is even though we've been metric for a good 40 years, if you ask anyone, of any age, their height or weight, they will almost, invariably, give you the answer in feet/inches and pounds. 

I have no real concept of how heavy a "kilogram" is, if I were to estimate a weight, I'd do it in pounds, any short measurement would be estimated in feet/inches, yet any long distance or measurement would be estimated in meters/kilometers, I have no real concept of how long a mile is....


----------



## gilbequick

chrisfnl said:


> I have no real concept of how long a mile is....


5280 feet


----------



## stripesace

chewy said:


> I just got a stanley mobile tool chest, I wonder how long these wheels will last before breaking, I bet 4 months before I have to replace them with metal ones. I'm kind of changing the way I go about work and all about working more efficently. I will strap a 4 foot stepladder on the top aswell as my rods for a 1 trip deal to and from the site.


The pouch in your box... what brand/model is it?


----------



## eutecticalloy

Frasbee said:


> Which is why you're becoming a tradesman, now.
> 
> And yes, carrying around twice the amount of wrenches and sockets is annoying and costly.
> 
> I've become less picky with what brand everything is, although I try to make a point of getting USA made when I can. Cheaper Craftsman tools have been making their way into my bag since I've had to get a new line of metric everything.


Even some craftsman handtools are made in China now.


----------



## chewy

stripesace said:


> The pouch in your box... what brand/model is it?


 
Just a cheapie irwin synthetic job with a nail pouch on the left mate - 

http://www.irwin.com.au/tools/worksite-products/electricians-organiser-18-pocket

http://www.irwin.com.au/tools/worksite-products/6-pocket-suede-leather-nail-and-tool-bag


----------



## Frasbee

eutecticalloy said:


> Even some craftsman handtools are made in China now.


Truth, I ended up picking up a few things that were, though I did find some vise grip clamps assembled in USA with imported materials at Sears, whereas Lowes and Home Depot only had the Chinese manufactured ones. Identical models otherwise.


----------



## zwodubber

Dewalt bag got here the other day, suddenly I have more bag than tools... Time to add some more :thumbsup:

This is nice though, I can keep everything in this bag in the truck along with the now empty hard and soft case. Small service call, just evaluate and throw what I need in the small case or bigger jobs just bring everything.

The bag seems solid to me so far, we'll see how it holds up.


----------



## cdnelectrician

zwodubber said:


> Dewalt bag got here the other day, suddenly I have more bag than tools... Time to add some more :thumbsup:
> 
> This is nice though, I can keep everything in this bag in the truck along with the now empty hard and soft case. Small service call, just evaluate and throw what I need in the small case or bigger jobs just bring everything.
> 
> The bag seems solid to me so far, we'll see how it holds up.


I was eyeing one of those dewalt totes that was on sale at HD the other day. Just so I can carry around tools I use frequently throughout the day ( toolbox is way too heavy to lug around and it's way too hot to stuff tools into my pockets). It didn't seem deep enough with the parts tray in the bottom though. How do you like it?

You gotta get some real pliers!


----------



## zwodubber

cdnelectrician said:


> You gotta get some real pliers!


I know, that's next actually


----------



## Frasbee

You'll most likely buy a new bag before that one wears out.


----------



## zwodubber

The parts tray actually helps me a lot. I do a lot of low voltage installs and service calls so I keep all my rj45 connectors, d sub link connectors and all kinds of various small parts that used to get thrown in a box and mixed up. It's deeper than I thought, tonight I'll throw the drill and some drivers in so you can see how they fit.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Frasbee said:


> You'll most likely buy a new bag before that one wears out.


I have been on the search for the "best" tool carrier for a long time. It doesn't exist, I get pissed off at whatever I am using and buy something else. It is a never ending cycle. I should learn how to sew.


----------



## cdnelectrician

zwodubber said:


> The parts tray actually helps me a lot. I do a lot of low voltage installs and service calls so I keep all my rj45 connectors, d sub link connectors and all kinds of various small parts that used to get thrown in a box and mixed up. It's deeper than I thought, tonight I'll throw the drill and some drivers in so you can see how they fit.


I had a kunys carrier similar to yours , the parts box was handy until it disintegrated after so much use. Then I could not find a new parts box to fit the tote. Back I went to a jack chain bucket with a tool pouch inside, I keep all my parts in empty cad weld boxes now.


----------



## Frasbee

cdnelectrician said:


> I have been on the search for the "best" tool carrier for a long time. It doesn't exist, I get pissed off at whatever I am using and buy something else. It is a never ending cycle. I should learn how to sew.


Have you seen my husky bag on wheels? I got it customized by my g/f with a whole wall of additional screwdriver pockets, it's pretty sweet.

It's great so long as I'm not on jobs where terrain would make wheeling it around impossible. 

I put the Veto on the shelf.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Frasbee said:


> Have you seen my husky bag on wheels? I got it customized by my g/f with a whole wall of additional screwdriver pockets, it's pretty sweet.
> 
> It's great so long as I'm not on jobs where terrain would make wheeling it around impossible.
> 
> I put the Veto on the shelf.


The terrain where I work would eat it alive lol it's a dirty place.


----------



## Frasbee

cdnelectrician said:


> The terrain where I work would eat it alive lol it's a dirty place.


I wish I could outfit it with beefy wheels or something, but it's good for now, and I'll just pull out an old bag, or buy a new one should the occasion arise.

My tool pouches have been collecting dust on our current job, can't say I mind.


----------



## anonymousbikes

My new toolbox​


----------



## cdnelectrician

Do you guys "pick" your pliers when buying them or do you just grab the first pair off of the rack? Call me crazy but I always sort through them to find a pair that is properly machined and finished. Kleins new packaging makes this hard to do


----------



## Current

anonymousbikes said:


> My new toolbox​


How heavy is that box?


----------



## anonymousbikes

Current said:


> How heavy is that box?


Not that heavy, like 6-8 pounds. It's the toolbox I leave in the gangbox on jobsites. I like that I can lock it and not worry about my tools.


----------



## Current

anonymousbikes said:


> Not that heavy, like 6-8 pounds. It's the toolbox I leave in the gangbox on jobsites. I like that I can lock it and not worry about my tools.


I meant with the tools in it. It's gotta be at least 35lbs, probably 40lbs. 

I do the same thing with my Veto Pro Pac. I keep all my tools in it and keep it in the car or the gangbox usually. I use a tray and my pouches to take the tools I'll be using at the time.

The best $5 I ever spent:


----------



## anonymousbikes

Current said:


> I meant with the tools in it. It's gotta be at least 35lbs, probably 40lbs.
> 
> I do the same thing with my Veto Pro Pac. I keep all my tools in it and keep it in the car or the gangbox usually. I use a tray and my pouches to take the tools I'll be using at the time.
> 
> The best $5 I ever spent:
> View attachment 8231


Yeah with all the tools it's probably about that heavy, but I had the same tools in a klein bag before I got that toolbox so I'm used to it.


----------



## zwodubber

cdnelectrician said:


> It didn't seem deep enough with the parts tray in the bottom though. How do you like it?


Here are some pics of the depth if this helps, threw impact driver and hammerdrill in for perspective.























cdnelectrician said:


> I had a kunys carrier similar to yours , the parts box was handy until it disintegrated after so much use. Then I could not find a new parts box to fit the tote. Back I went to a jack chain bucket with a tool pouch inside, I keep all my parts in empty cad weld boxes now.



I just opened it to see if the bottom of the bag above the bin hits the top of the parts carrier and there is about a .25" clearance, I was kind of thinking after post that it might get crushed but it looks good. As far as wear and tear, I'll let you know.


----------



## pdragon22

*Thank you...*

for sharing the photos of your bags and tools. 

Unfortunately, my visit to this thread was prompted by the fact that my tool bags were stolen today. We used the photos of all your bags and tools to help jog my memory of what was in my bags for replacement purposes, as well as to see what kind of replacement bag to buy. 

The biggest loss was my custom-made Red Oxx bag that held all my tools. It was a modified version of the Safari/Beano bag, with lots of pockets. 
http://www.redoxx.com/ 

These photos of all your tools are the best evidence of recording what you own, especially if you also have your receipts stashed. If you haven't taken photos and posted here, do so for your own records! 

again, thank you.


----------



## zwodubber

pdragon, that sucks! Hope you find the


----------



## crosport

Nice manbags!


----------



## Demac

crosport said:


> Nice manbags!


Hmm. Just as a side note, I'm not sure if the word "manbag' should be used in a congratulatory manner toward other men. 'Manpurse', 'Handbag', 'Carry-all', these words can be used when poking fun at other mens tool bags. 

'Manbag'...this brings up some other images that are not pleasant. :shifty:


----------



## randomkiller

pdragon22 said:


> for sharing the photos of your bags and tools.
> 
> Unfortunately, my visit to this thread was prompted by the fact that my tool bags were stolen today. We used the photos of all your bags and tools to help jog my memory of what was in my bags for replacement purposes, as well as to see what kind of replacement bag to buy.
> 
> The biggest loss was my custom-made Red Oxx bag that held all my tools. It was a modified version of the Safari/Beano bag, with lots of pockets.
> http://www.redoxx.com/
> 
> These photos of all your tools are the best evidence of recording what you own, especially if you also have your receipts stashed. If you haven't taken photos and posted here, do so for your own records!
> 
> again, thank you.


 
Good luck getting all your tools back the way you had them. I had been ripped off three times in the same year. I would get comfortable with a set of tools just in time to have it stolen from the work truck. Ahh the benefits of working in NYC...


----------



## vale

hey, first post
Australian sparkie, work mostly industrial, this is my tool bag and tools ill carry most of the time just missing my meter, tool bag made by an Aus company www.donkeybags.com


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I really love that Donkeybag... canvas will last forever. Can't find anything like that here. What brand linesman pliers are those, they have a strange jaw shape to them? Welcome to the boards... always nice to see what tools other countries use.


----------



## cdnelectrician

vale said:


> hey, first post
> Australian sparkie, work mostly industrial, this is my tool bag and tools ill carry most of the time just missing my meter, tool bag made by an Aus company www.donkeybags.com
> View attachment 8246
> 
> View attachment 8247
> 
> View attachment 8248



Who makes those wrenches in the bottom of your last pic?


----------



## chewy

cdnelectrician said:


> Who makes those wrenches in the bottom of your last pic?


Those are Bahco ratcheting spanners if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## cdnelectrician

chewy said:


> Those are Bahco ratcheting spanners if I'm not mistaken.



Cool! looks like the do 4 sizes per wrench?


----------



## astrodoggie3000

http://www.toolbox.co.uk/bahco-s4rm3t-rev-ratchet-7511-76327

Looks like these


----------



## vale

The donkey bag is brilliant very tough bag
Those are marvel pliers they have like a scissor action on them 
http://www.electricianstoolsonline.com/product/MVA200

Yep those are the bahco spanners 4 sizes per spanner


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Thank you... i've seen those before and never knew what they were.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I have to ask you Vale... how do you strip wire? I don't see any wire strippers. I love the Donkey bag by the way, might try one of those. I use a small tool box that hardly closes with the tools i have in it. I need something that is rain proof because i work at a copper mine and outside alot. That bag looks perfect. Do they ship to the states?


----------



## HARRY304E

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I have to ask you Vale... how do you strip wire? I don't see any wire strippers. I love the Donkey bag by the way, might try one of those. I use a small tool box that hardly closes with the tools i have in it. I need something that is rain proof because i work at a copper mine and outside alot. That bag looks perfect. Do they ship to the states?


i bet they do just call them here..
http://www.donkeybags.com/contact-donkey-bags


----------



## pdragon22

*thanks for commiserating...*

what's in my NEW bag now....


Husky 10” Electrician’s Tool Bag (had to have something immediately, but will look into the Veto mentioned here when I can.)

Husky Organizer pouches 3 pk


Klein ET200 Electronic Voltage/Continuity Tester
Commercial Electric GFCI Outlet Tester
Estwing 20oz. framing Hammer
Junior Tube Cutter
Husky ¼” #2 Phillips/Slotted two-ended Offset screwdriver
Husky stubby slotted screwdriver
Husky stubby Phillips screwdriver
Klein screw holding screwdriver 
Klein #2 Phillips offset screwdriver
Klein Straight blade offset screwdrivers -2 
Klein screwdriver set 7 pc. 
Klein #2 Phillips screwdriver 
Klein #2 Square Drive screwdriver
Klein conduit fitter and reaming screwdriver
Klein 9” lineman’s pliers, Journeyman series
Klein Needle nose pliers, Journeyman series
Klein diagonal cutters, Journeyman series
Klein cable cutter
Klein 7-pc nut driver set
Klein 6-in-one tapping tool
Klein 10-20 ga wire stripper
Klein NM cable stripper
Klein 10-18 wire stripper
Klein Stakon crimper
Klein 8 pc folding hex key set
Klein 9pc folding hex key set 
Klein 5 pc folding hex key set
Klein 12” crescent wrench
Klein 6” crescent wrench
Channel Lock 426
Channel Lock 420
Channel Lock 430
Channel Lock 440
Wiss straight aviation snips
Wiss right hand aviation snips
Stanley Fat max 25’ tape measure
Stanley Max 16’ tape measure
Stanley Sheet rock saw
Stanley 1” wood chisel 
Greenlee MC cutter
Lenox folding jab saw
Lenox Hack saw 
Rayovac led headlight 
Klein Torpedo level, 2


Still Need to Replace:
Fluke Clamp-on digital multi-meter 
6” Morse 7/8” Auger Bit 
DeWalt ½” 14.4 Volt Drill driver kit
Lenox 7/8” hole saw with arbor
1-1/8” hole saw
1-3/8” hole saw
(5) 1/4” drill bits
LED flashlight
Sure-Fire Tac Light 
Black & Decker Nut Driver Bit Set
Craftsman Ratcheting Screwdriver set with bits
Blue & Grey multi-bit screwdriver set
No Dog level
3 pr leather gloves
Round file with handle
Razor knife
CAT-5 coax stripper
Craftsman ½” combination Wrench
Craftsman 9/16” combination Wrench
1/2"/9/16” Box end wrench 
Combination Square 
Folding wood ruler
9/32” nut driver
½” Allen wrench
Plastic handled cable ripper
Offset wire nut spinner
Ear muffs


dang... that is quite a list!


----------



## BestMan

No picture?


----------



## chewy

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I have to ask you Vale... how do you strip wire? I don't see any wire strippers. I love the Donkey bag by the way, might try one of those. I use a small tool box that hardly closes with the tools i have in it. I need something that is rain proof because i work at a copper mine and outside alot. That bag looks perfect. Do they ship to the states?


 
Linesmans in right hand, wire in left hand, bite the insulation with linesmans and push the head of your linesmans away from you with your left thumb.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Linesmans in right hand, wire in left hand, bite the insulation with linesmans and push the head of your linesmans away from you with your left thumb.



Well said....:thumbup:


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Do alot of you strip wire this way? I know it works, but strippers are alot faster and more precise IMO.


----------



## forgotflying

*tool pouch tools*

well here they are













































when i am working with a lot of bx i use









can anyone tell me what the heck this part of my tool pouch is for


----------



## chewy

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Do alot of you strip wire this way? I know it works, but strippers are alot faster and more precise IMO.


 
Most guys do I think, I havent seen a sparky carrying around a stripper for a while now actually, alot of fire alarm guys use the automatic ones and I use a Klein croc stripper for low voltage cables doing nurse call, intercoms and stuff which are soldered or installed with strip connectors rather than punched down.

If I am ever stripping TPS or 6mm Earth cables I just use my linesmans, if you do it enough you might end up faster than strippers anyway since you dont need to change tools or deal with the tiny jaws of the croc stripper to twist the wires.


----------



## chewy

forgotflying said:


> can anyone tell me what the heck this part of my tool pouch is for


I hang my keys to cabinets off mine but I have seen all things from pocket knives to spanners hanging off them. 

Is that a Kunys pouch? I think they have the same one in our supply house, how do you like it?


----------



## forgotflying

chewy said:


> Is that a Kunys pouch? I think they have the same one in our supply house, how do you like it?


Nail bag is a craftsman i got from a garage sale, more of a carpenters pouch but i love it(except for the two hammer loops, planning to cut those off in the near future). Tool pouch a CLC home depot special, I love it. The little handle on the top comes in very handy. The CLC pouch has a lot of spaces in it so whatever odd tools i need to carry can have a spot too. I have spent a lot of time finding the right pouches for me though(mostly through trial and error) and this is the set up I will stick with for as long as i can.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I'm a data-technician also... and i do some nurse call and paging system work from time to time. When i'm not punching down twisted pair cable, i use my Klein snips to strip wire. But when i do electrical i use an Ideal wire stripper.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Is the orange tape to designate that it's yours, and not that guy's over there?


----------



## Frasbee

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Is the orange tape to designate that it's yours, and not that guy's over there?


No, it's so he can identify which tool of his has orange tape and which one doesn't.


----------



## Demac

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Is the orange tape to designate that it's yours, and not that guy's over there?


Probably. I have most of my tools marked with orange tape too. It doesn't help if someone 'steals' the tool, as they'll just tear off the tape. But it does help if someone inadvertently puts your tool in their bag, or vice versa. More of a convenience thing for me, I can spot my tools from a ways off and start hollering at whomever is using them.


----------



## Ontariojer

chewy said:


> I hang my keys to cabinets off mine but I have seen all things from pocket knives to spanners hanging off them.
> 
> Is that a Kunys pouch? I think they have the same one in our supply house, how do you like it?


I have the black kunys pouch and like it a lot. It's been very durable.


----------



## forgotflying

Orange tape is because my old my old boss always used to refer to me as the "high leg" on the job. So i originally did it to rub in his face, also works great for visibility and differentiating my tools from the tools of others.:jester:


----------



## Jamuz

You guys mark yours orange, we mark our high legs in red tape.


----------



## Lz_69

Jamuz said:


> You guys mark yours orange, we mark our high legs in red tape.


 Orange is what is required by your code book but some different colors are used for the high leg due to regional amendments like purple as example.


----------



## Jamuz

I know that 110.15 states that, but the Super Safety Nazis in my shop "believe" red is more evident of the higher voltage.:thumbup: Fn bean counters


----------



## MF Dagger

forgotflying said:


> can anyone tell me what the heck this part of my tool pouch is for


That is for hanging an electrician's knife off of.


----------



## Dave L

Thanks to this forum I have slowly been building up my tools. I am currently a student and am working at my coop work term. My job has me working with fixing safety light curtains, PLC's, short and longrange wireless systems and lately wiring Estop buttons for a customer. The program I am in is electrical engineering technician - power which is geared towards generation and distribution. 









Most of it is pretty standard stuff, some notable stuff, Wiha terminal block screwdrivers (really nice to apply lots of torque and not strip a screw) Wera 1/4 bit screwdriver for torx and allen. Not in the picture is the soldering iron I use quite a bit, and a little stripper to remove the casing of wire I use. Its been nice to buy real tools now to replace the mish mash of abused tools I have used for years.


----------



## Dave L

I do have a bag but 99% of the time the tools are in a rack that I have at my desk/work bench


----------



## Jlarson

I saw this bag at Lowes the other day and decided what the hell looks good I'll try it out :laughing: It was a total impulse buy. 










It's actually a CLC bag BTW. I'll get a more detailed shot of the inside later if I think of it.


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> I saw this bag at Lowes the other day and decided what the hell looks good I'll try it out :laughing: It was a total impulse buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a CLC bag BTW. I'll get a more detailed shot of the inside later if I think of it.


Do you need all those tools with you to take a dump? :blink::blink:


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> Do you need all those tools with you to take a dump? :blink::blink:


I was having problems changing the TP on the dispenser thingy. :laughing:


----------



## JD_

BBQ said:


> Do you need all those tools with you to take a dump? :blink::blink:


From what I heard he's helping reno a family members house.


----------



## kawimudslinger

Jlarson said:


> I saw this bag at Lowes the other day and decided what the hell looks good I'll try it out :laughing: It was a total impulse buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a CLC bag BTW. I'll get a more detailed shot of the inside later if I think of it.


I have one and liked it so much I bought another.


----------



## chrisfnl

I have one of those too, very well built, seems durable.


----------



## ibuzzard

BBQ said:


> Do you need all those tools with you to take a dump? :blink::blink:


Perhaps he's not getting enough roughage, and needs a little assist.


----------



## Acadian9

Looks like a washer and dryer on the right side of the picture. Not sure where this whole washroom thing is coming from lol.


----------



## chrisfnl

If you've never taken a dump in a washer, preferably someone else, you're missing out on one of the great pleasures in life...


----------



## eutecticalloy

chrisfnl said:


> If you've never taken a dump in a washer, preferably someone else, you're missing out on one of the great pleasures in life...


What about a side load washer. I guess you have til be creative with that one.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/astrodoggie3000/Tools/th_IMG_0803.jpghttp://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/astrodoggie3000/Tools/IMG_0803.jpg?t=1312669322
http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/astrodoggie3000/Tools/IMG_0802.jpg?t=1312669359

This is my daily kit minus my meter and all my bits in the drill case. I can barely close the lid on my box without re-arranging the tools in the bottom. I'm going to be ordering the Donkeybag and giving it a go. I'll let ya know how it works out.


----------



## chrisfnl

My front loader has a little drawer sort of thing that slides out to put the detergent in, that would be your best bet there...


----------



## chewy

Talking about laundry..? Back to tools!


----------



## Jlarson

Jlarson said:


> I was having problems changing the TP on the dispenser thingy.


TP changin' kit :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> TP changin' kit :laughing:


I thought it was part two of John Valdes butt cleaning kit. :laughing:


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/anti-monkey-butt-powder-27099/#post506140


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> I thought it was part two of John Valdes butt cleaning kit. :laughing:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jlarson

Acadian9 said:


> Looks like a washer and dryer on the right side of the picture. Not sure where this whole washroom thing is coming from lol.


That's BBQ for you, can't tell the difference between a bathroom and a laundry room but he can rattle off obscure code articles from memory. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> That's BBQ for you, can't tell the difference between a bathroom and a laundry room but he can rattle off obscure code articles from memory. :laughing:


I saw the washer and dryer.

Was I incorrect, was it not a bathroom as well? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

Acadian9 said:


> Looks like a washer and dryer on the right side of the picture. Not sure where this whole washroom thing is coming from lol.


You are from Canada, we don't expect you will understand a home with indoor plumbing. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

I can honestly say I have never seen a house where the laundry was in a bathroom here.


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> I can honestly say I have never seen a house where the laundry was in a bathroom here.


Really? OK.

Around here is not unusual at all.


----------



## Jlarson

Yeah that would be a total WTF moment for me.


----------



## kawimudslinger

BBQ said:


> You are from Canada, we don't expect you will understand a home with indoor plumbing. :laughing:


Atleast our economy is not phucked!!! lol jk


----------



## Acadian9

BBQ said:


> You are from Canada, we don't expect you will understand a home with indoor plumbing. :laughing:


My igloo has plumbing so I understand exactly what you're talking about.  

Washrooms and laundry rooms combined must be an American thing I guess. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson

Acadian9 said:


> My igloo has plumbing


So do you like have to insulate your water lines with like seal or whale blubber so they don't freeze or what? :laughing:


----------



## astrodoggie3000

What brand ratchet is that Jlarson?


----------



## Acadian9

Jlarson said:


> So do you like have to insulate your water lines with like seal or whale blubber so they don't freeze or what? :laughing:


I'm too far from the ocean so that's not something you'll see around here. I just take my dog sled to the local Home Depot for some plumbing insulation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What brand ratchet is that Jlarson?


Indestro, it's old, made by the Duro metals company apparently. Found a small set the other day in some junk from a family member.


----------



## MattMc

Here is my tuff tote all of my most important tools are in it. I like this toolbag alot so far.


----------



## pdragon22

*Now with photo*




pdragon22 said:


> what's in my NEW bag now....
> 
> 
> Husky 10” Electrician’s Tool Bag (had to have something immediately, but will look into the Veto mentioned here when I can.)
> 
> Husky Organizer pouches 3 pk
> 
> 
> Klein ET200 Electronic Voltage/Continuity Tester
> Commercial Electric GFCI Outlet Tester
> Estwing 20oz. framing Hammer
> Junior Tube Cutter
> Husky ¼” #2 Phillips/Slotted two-ended Offset screwdriver
> Husky stubby slotted screwdriver
> Husky stubby Phillips screwdriver
> Klein screw holding screwdriver
> Klein #2 Phillips offset screwdriver
> Klein Straight blade offset screwdrivers -2
> Klein screwdriver set 7 pc.
> Klein #2 Phillips screwdriver
> Klein #2 Square Drive screwdriver
> Klein conduit fitter and reaming screwdriver
> Klein 9” lineman’s pliers, Journeyman series
> Klein Needle nose pliers, Journeyman series
> Klein diagonal cutters, Journeyman series
> Klein cable cutter
> Klein 7-pc nut driver set
> Klein 6-in-one tapping tool
> Klein 10-20 ga wire stripper
> Klein NM cable stripper
> Klein 10-18 wire stripper
> Klein Stakon crimper
> Klein 8 pc folding hex key set
> Klein 9pc folding hex key set
> Klein 5 pc folding hex key set
> Klein 12” crescent wrench
> Klein 6” crescent wrench
> Channel Lock 426
> Channel Lock 420
> Channel Lock 430
> Channel Lock 440
> Wiss straight aviation snips
> Wiss right hand aviation snips
> Stanley Fat max 25’ tape measure
> Stanley Max 16’ tape measure
> Stanley Sheet rock saw
> Stanley 1” wood chisel
> Greenlee MC cutter
> Lenox folding jab saw
> Lenox Hack saw
> Rayovac led headlight
> Klein Torpedo level, 2
> 
> 
> Still Need to Replace:
> Fluke Clamp-on digital multi-meter
> 6” Morse 7/8” Auger Bit
> DeWalt ½” 14.4 Volt Drill driver kit
> Lenox 7/8” hole saw with arbor
> 1-1/8” hole saw
> 1-3/8” hole saw
> (5) 1/4” drill bits
> LED flashlight
> Sure-Fire Tac Light
> Black & Decker Nut Driver Bit Set
> Craftsman Ratcheting Screwdriver set with bits
> Blue & Grey multi-bit screwdriver set
> No Dog level
> 3 pr leather gloves
> Round file with handle
> Razor knife
> CAT-5 coax stripper
> Craftsman ½” combination Wrench
> Craftsman 9/16” combination Wrench
> 1/2"/9/16” Box end wrench
> Combination Square
> Folding wood ruler
> 9/32” nut driver
> ½” Allen wrench
> Plastic handled cable ripper
> Offset wire nut spinner
> Ear muffs
> 
> 
> dang... that is quite a list!


----------



## 42ndego

pdragon22 said:


>


Someone went shopping :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Loaded...


----------



## masteri.

New bag plus the latest additions


----------



## randomkiller

masteri. said:


> New bag plus the latest additions


 
I can understand the carrying of a fillet knife but the tin knocker's hammer?


----------



## masteri.

That aint a fillet knife just a regular stainless steel knife made by bahco  And i like that hammer beaucose it's lightweight.. I have also 16oz hammer in my bag but i use that small most of the time..


----------



## randomkiller

masteri. said:


> That aint a fillet knife just a regular stainless steel knife made by bahco  And i like that hammer beaucose it's lightweight.. I have also 16oz hammer in my bag but i use that small most of the time..


 
I carry a small ballpein myself. Let's see a pic of the blade.


----------



## jza

randomkiller said:


> I can understand the carrying of a fillet knife but the tin knocker's hammer?


Why would you need a fillet knife?


----------



## glentech

What do you use to hold pvc together?


----------



## oldtimer

glentech said:


> What do you use to hold pvc together?




Hay wire?

Duct tape?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DMILL

oldtimer said:


> Hay wire?
> 
> Duct tape?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


String? Haha


----------



## randomkiller

jza said:


> Why would you need a fillet knife?


 
1) Fishing at break time, before or after work.

2) Working in a bad area.

3) Cutting spray on insulation, flex blade works great.

4) They are very cheap, $3 at Bass pro so disposable blade.

5) You just like long thin blades.


----------



## phillyphandom

Cable installers basic kit. This is my daily setup, and covers almost any coaxial or telephone work. Not pictured:

-Canvas linesman's bag
-Miscellaneous hardline coring and splicing tools
-18v cordless DeWalt hammer drill, 1/2in
-18v corded DeWalt hammer drill, 1/2in
-Various test equipment that's specific to my job (test television set, locator, TDR, etc)


----------



## DMILL

*Husky*

here's my daily set up...


----------



## chewy

DMILL said:


> here's my daily set up...


What is that thing on the right beside your maglite?


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> What is that thing on the right beside your maglite?


Looks like a set tool for a drop-in anchor.


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> Looks like a set tool for a drop-in anchor.


Isnt that what snapped masonry bits are for? haha.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Looks like he welded a plate onto the back of the setting tool, good idea I have had many sore fingers from missing with the hammer in tight spots and smashing my thumb instead lol. I saw a sprinkler guy with one that slips right over the drill bit on an SDS drill, drill the hole slip the setting tool over the bit , insert anchor and then use the drill to set the shot. I thought it was pretty cool. I'm gonna ask him where he got it.


----------



## chewy

cdnelectrician said:


> Looks like he welded a plate onto the back of the setting tool, good idea I have had many sore fingers from missing with the hammer in tight spots and smashing my thumb instead lol. I saw a sprinkler guy with one that slips right over the drill bit on an SDS drill, drill the hole slip the setting tool over the bit , insert anchor and then use the drill to set the shot. I thought it was pretty cool. I'm gonna ask him where he got it.


If you find one post a link to the product, sounds like a great idea! I got asked to hang basket tray beneath a drop ceiling with the thread rod going through the tiles once above some racks and really could have used something like that, it was hard enough to get the drill in there let alone hammer some anchors without moving the tiles that had services installed.


----------



## DMILL

Frasbee said:


> Looks like a set tool for a drop-in anchor.


Yup, i welded the plate on it cause i always hit my hand.


----------



## cdnelectrician

My spare tool set I just finished putting together, sometimes I get called last minute to other jobs and the tool box I keep at work is too awkward to carry around all the time.


----------



## Josue

cdnelectrician said:


> My spare tool set I just finished putting together, sometimes I get called last minute to other jobs and the tool box I keep at work is too awkward to carry around all the time.


That's a nice set!!:thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Thanks, I'm pretty picky when it comes to tools


----------



## Josue

cdnelectrician said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty picky when it comes to tools


So am I. I'm starting to buy Wiha drives. I think that for being 16 I have a very nice set of tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Josue said:


> So am I. I'm starting to buy Wiha drives. I think that for being 16 I have a very nice set of tools.:thumbsup:


Wiha drivers are well made but the handles on the wera's are a little more comfy. The wiha diagonal pliers in my pic are just awesome, Swiss made! Very very well made pliers.


----------



## Josue

cdnelectrician said:


> Wiha drivers are well made but the handles on the wera's are a little more comfy. The wiha diagonal pliers in my pic are just awesome, Swiss made! Very very well made pliers.


Thanks.

I'll put them in my list of "I want this tool.":laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Josue said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll put them in my list of "I want this tool.":laughing:


They are almost too nice to use lol


----------



## cdnelectrician

Josue said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll put them in my list of "I want this tool.":laughing:


Edit: double post.


----------



## Josue

cdnelectrician said:


> They are almost too nice to use lol


:laughing: Yeah.

I've been using my screwdriver. 

I got it here in Mexico for about $17. I didn't order it from the internet.

ANd I've dropped it once or twice, but it is in excellent shape. These drives have more torque.:thumbup:


----------



## iAmCam

cdnelectrician said:


> My spare tool set I just finished putting together, sometimes I get called last minute to other jobs and the tool box I keep at work is too awkward to carry around all the time.


Post some pics of the reall toolbag/pouch you use everyday :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician

iAmCam said:


> Post some pics of the reall toolbag/pouch you use everyday :thumbup:


Next time I lug it home I will, I have a 20 inch gray tool box (weighs a ton) and a square tote to carry tools I'm using at the time. It hasn't been home in about a year lol. But we have had some thefts recently so I want to take a pic of all the stuff I have in there just incase.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

*Ok I've been putting this off but*

here are my tool bags. I've kept them hidden because they are almost embarrassing next to everybody else's I've seen on here. I don't keep mine organized and my tools look a lot more... abused. But I'm proud of the things they have served me extremely well over the past couple years. 









Here's my main bag that holds my more highly used tools and tool belt

























Here is my drill/impact driver bag 

















other bags next post


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

This is my spare tool tote/ bag I bring on the job if I know there are only a couple of things i have to do
















The Sperry is just that - a spare. Ideal is in gang box

And here is my miscellaneous bag


----------



## bduerler

i think you have a great set up IMHO


----------



## zwodubber

Had to bring some of the tools inside this weekend for some home improvement.












All this stuff came out of the dewalt bag so I could organize things to make them easier to find (minus the fluke stuff). It seems like all I do anymore is low voltage cable runs, service calls or high voltage PQ tests and switchgear infrareds. There's really no middle ground.


----------



## BestMan

zwodubber said:


> Had to bring some of the tools inside this weekend for some home improvement.


 So does harbor freight have good deals or not?


----------



## zwodubber

BestMan said:


> So does harbor freight have good deals or not?


Pliers and insulated drivers are from harbor freight, when I started field work I wasn't sure what I would need so I went cheap on those...

Have a set of Klein journeymans on the way, I like the grip feel but still undecided on pliers ( linesman, needlenose, angle cutters). Any suggestions?


----------



## BestMan

*crp*



zwodubber said:


> Pliers and insulated drivers are from harbor freight, when I started field work I wasn't sure what I would need so I went cheap on those...
> 
> Have a set of Klein journeymans on the way, I like the grip feel but still undecided on pliers ( linesman, needlenose, angle cutters). Any suggestions?


My suggestion is ditch the harbor freight crap. Pliers go with what you are comfortable with my pair is ideal 30-420.


----------



## M-8

Had this bag for like 5 years. I can't find another like it. It's getting old and I need a new one but can't find it in any store.


----------



## 76nemo

M-8 said:


> Had this bag for like 5 years. I can't find another like it. It's getting old and I need a new one but can't find it in any store.


 
Great lineup of tools.
Great pouch........
for about 30 minutes. Can't you down size man?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

M-8 said:


> Had this bag for like 5 years. I can't find another like it. It's getting old and I need a new one but can't find it in any store.


Wait a second, you actually wear that thing? I keep like 5 tools in my pouch... once I reach 8 tools I wanna go home and I'm still a young buck


----------



## zwodubber

BestMan said:


> My suggestion is ditch the harbor freight crap. Pliers go with what you are comfortable with my pair is ideal 30-420.


The harbor freight stuff will be gone ASAP, it was a temporary set of drivers and pliers as I had to start from scratch in certain areas. I'll look into the ideals, I've been trying out other guys equipment to see what I like.


----------



## MattMc

Here are a couple more pics of my tools minus my socket set, pipe wrenches, k/o punches, and power tools this is what I carry with me everyday.


----------



## M-8

If i know im going to be in one place all day this what i carry... ..this is like my all purpose bag...I carry a smaller pouch if I'm going to be in da field all day. Sucks going back to the truck to get another tool tho.


----------



## zwodubber

BestMan said:


> My suggestion is ditch the harbor freight crap. Pliers go with what you are comfortable with my pair is ideal 30-420.



It's not the best but it's not the worst, it has gotten done what I had to use the drivers and pliers for.

I'm more concerned with the rest of my tools than a few drivers.


----------



## chewy

M-8 said:


> Had this bag for like 5 years. I can't find another like it. It's getting old and I need a new one but can't find it in any store.


I think those shoulder bags are either Kunys or CLC.


----------



## jarhead0531

M-8 said:


> Had this bag for like 5 years. I can't find another like it. It's getting old and I need a new one but can't find it in any store.


This is DA BAG 

I use the same one for simple service calls but I have about a 1/4 of stuff in mine.


----------



## Frasbee

jarhead0531 said:


> This is DA BAG
> 
> I use the same one for simple service calls but I have about a 1/4 of stuff in mine.


I think I've seen that before. Is there a belt loop?


----------



## M-8

Yeah. It does have a belt loop.


----------



## M-8

That's it.


----------



## electronics4life

JamesStaggs said:


> My other bag is a veto.


Is that a Custom LeatherCraft 1509? I just started doing Electro/Mechanical Field Service repair and was thinking about getting this pouch for my 'go to' tools. I would then need a bigger bag or box for my big tools.


----------



## gpd7164

electronics4life said:


> Is that a Custom LeatherCraft 1509? I just started doing Electro/Mechanical Field Service repair and was thinking about getting this pouch for my 'go to' tools. I would then need a bigger bag or box for my big tools.


That's the same bag as in the link in the post above. CLC #1509.


----------



## bustabo

Here's my basic every day hand and power tool setup.


----------



## jmellc

I have a big Craftsman rolling tool box I keep in the truck. I used to use it a lot on jobs in factories, office buildings etc. Anywhere with concrete floors, it was easy to roll around & held a lot. Top 2 trays held lots of small stuff. Large main tub easily held a fishtape, hammers, 480 Channelocks, etc. Now, I can't easily use it much unless doing a service change near a paved driveway. I use a square Husky bag, similar to others pictured. I used to have a good 5 gallon bucket liner but the inner linings tore up & stuff got lost in the layers, etc. 

I want to make a bucket carrier by gluing in pvc tubes for all my drivers, spacing so heads are all just below rim, allowing for a lid. Hammer loops for claw & 2 lb hammers, various other compartments using pvc pipes. 

I had several metal tool boxes. Some were good, but all were heavy even empty. 

Best tool carrier is a good helper.


----------



## HARRY304E

bustabo said:


> Here's my basic every day hand and power tool setup.


I like those bags they work well.:thumbsup:


----------



## IBEW191

I haven't seen anyone with a checkpoint level. Guys don't like them?


----------



## Frasbee

IBEW191 said:


> I haven't seen anyone with a checkpoint level. Guys don't like them?


I own one. But it's not accurate anymore, that thing has been abused.


----------



## jmellc

IBEW191 said:


> I haven't seen anyone with a checkpoint level. Guys don't like them?


Not familiar with that, or don't know it by that name. What type is it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Josue

MechanicalDVR 

That's a great set!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Josue said:


> MechanicalDVR
> 
> That's a great set!!!!


 
Thanks , that is just the bag I kept in the truck. I will be posting the rest soon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Josue

How many vetos do you have??!!:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Josue said:


> How many vetos do you have??!!:laughing:


 
Two, I used to use the LC as a service bag for mechanical jobs. I did control systems and HVAC repair.


----------



## Josue

MechanicalDVR said:


> Two, I used to use the LC as a service bag for mechanical jobs. I did control systems and HVAC repair.


:thumbup:

Nice............:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Josue said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Nice............:thumbsup:


 

Thanks. I pretty much had stuff sorted by task. Now looking at the pics I see somethings are missing. Well been out of the trade for over two years now, so I guess I'll have to look in the garage.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks. I pretty much had stuff sorted by task. Now looking at the pics I see somethings are missing. Well been out of the trade for over two years now, so I guess I'll have to look in the garage.


My god MechDVR that has got to be the holy grail mother load of all hand tools you've got there. The things I would do to have all those tools:whistling2:


----------



## MattMc

I just got a checkpoint level a couple weeks ago, I like it so far. I got the 4.5'' one, it is pretty nice to work with so far.


----------



## st0mps

mechanical dvr can i fit my 4pocket tool pouch in the veto with tools inside of my daily pouch ?


----------



## 76nemo

Nice dang set-up MechDVR:thumbsup:

That's one nice collection:thumbsup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MattMc said:


> I just got a checkpoint level a couple weeks ago, I like it so far. I got the 4.5'' one, it is pretty nice to work with so far.


MechDVR just ruined this thread for the rest of us. We aren't allowed to post about our tools now because he just put all of us to shame.  I'm kinda being serious though :'(


----------



## administr8tor

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What's the yellow thing for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

administr8tor said:


> What's the yellow thing for?


 
Pulling large fuses.


----------



## administr8tor

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> MechDVR just ruined this thread for the rest of us. We aren't allowed to post about our tools now because he just put all of us to shame.  I'm kinda being serious though :'(


You are definitely overreacting.:thumbsup: the man has excellent picture taking skills and lots of pride in his tools to keep them so clean:thumbup:

But there are others here that have a lot more tools than what he posted:whistling2:


Btw mechdvr nice setup the vetos are the best:thumbup:


----------



## administr8tor

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pulling large fuses.


all these years i've been doing it the stupid way:blink: thanks now I need another tool:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

st0mps said:


> mechanical dvr can i fit my 4pocket tool pouch in the veto with tools inside of my daily pouch ?


 
It depends on the size of the 4 pocket pouch but there is room for bulky stuff in both my bags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

administr8tor said:


> You are definitely overreacting.:thumbsup: the man has excellent picture taking skills and lots of pride in his tools to keep them so clean:thumbup:
> 
> But there are others here that have a lot more tools than what he posted:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Btw mechdvr nice setup the vetos are the best:thumbup:


 
As I have more time this week cleaning up the garage I will post the rest.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

administr8tor said:


> You are definitely overreacting.:thumbsup: the man has excellent picture taking skills and lots of pride in his tools to keep them so clean:thumbup:
> 
> But there are others here that have a lot more tools than what he posted:whistling2:
> 
> Btw mechdvr nice setup the vetos are the best:thumbup:


Its was a joke, duh. 
Also I highly doubt anybody else has posted more HAND tools than that. At least I haven't seen more than that. And definitely not a lot more


----------



## zwodubber

Now I understand why you told me not to apologize to anyone for taking care of my tools!

Nice setup!


----------



## Jlarson

administr8tor said:


> thanks now I need another tool:thumbsup:


Make that 3 tools 










:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## bduerler

I think you just won the award for the most badass tool collection


----------



## eutecticalloy

So tell me when you are ready to start selling off those tools. I'll start the bid $1.01 for the meters and green lee sets. (don't be insulted, I'm just trying to start off low because I'm broke)


----------



## Hippie

Ill bid $2.02 on the hole pullers! Seriously though I'd be interested if you did want to part with them


----------



## 76nemo

I like your style more than I like your collection. From my assumption I'm guessing you bought all of that with your own money, and you take good care of your chit. I appreciate that. I take good care of my gear and people ask,...."Is that new?". No, it's not new buddy, I just baby my chit.

Am I right or wrong? Is that your investment or is it tooling supplied by your employer?

Again, nice rig.


----------



## 76nemo

I have the same phase sequencer. Did you buy that new?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eutecticalloy said:


> So tell me when you are ready to start selling off those tools. I'll start the bid $1.01 for the meters and green lee sets. (don't be insulted, I'm just trying to start off low because I'm broke)


Just because I am out of the Union doesn't mean I don't work anymore. I do favor jobs for friends and relatives still. I went back to commercial diving work for a living.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

76nemo said:


> I like your style more than I like your collection. From my assumption I'm guessing you bought all of that with your own money, and you take good care of your chit. I appreciate that. I take good care of my gear and people ask,...."Is that new?". No, it's not new buddy, I just baby my chit.
> 
> Am I right or wrong? Is that your investment or is it tooling supplied by your employer?
> 
> Again, nice rig.


 
Thanks, I paid for it all with my own funds. I was raised in a contracting family (mechanical/ plumbing/ general contr. ) I still have the tools I started with. I learned early that if you take care of your tools they will take care of you. If I got grease and crap on them I wipe them down with hand cleaner rags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

76nemo said:


> I have the same phase sequencer. Did you buy that new?


 
Yes I did, it's probably ten years old.


----------



## 1Way

tttt


----------



## jza

Picked up an M12 drill today. I wanted something that I could fit in my bag, charger, drill and both batteries.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

jza said:


> Picked up an M12 drill today. I wanted something that I could fit in my bag, charger, drill and both batteries.


You bought the older version, the newer one's got a hammer feature perfect for blue&screws. That's still a good drill though


----------



## jza

mcclary's electrical said:


> You bought the older version, the newer one's got a hammer feature perfect for blue&screws. That's still a good drill though


I hate even drilling one blue shield with a non SDS hammer drill.

I paid $140 tax in for this one, can't complain.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

jza said:


> I hate even drilling one blue shield with a non SDS hammer drill.
> 
> I paid $140 tax in for this one, can't complain.


 

There's no need to break out an SDS just to mount one 4" square. This thing is a time saver.


----------



## jza

You're probably right. Although I can't remember the last time I had to mount a 4x4 and didn't have to drill more straps to support some pipe feeding it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

jza said:


> You're probably right. Although I can't remember the last time I had to mount a 4x4 and didn't have to drill more straps to support some pipe feeding it.


 

Good point. I used to have your model and it got stolen. I bought a new one without even realizing it had hammer feature. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## jza

Both models are still sold up here, the hammer drill one is like $200+.


----------



## mikeh32

milwauke sells 4 types. I just bought one. they sell the screw driver, the drill/driver, the drill/driver/hammer, and the impact


----------



## thegoldenboy

mikeh32 said:


> milwauke sells 4 types. I just bought one. they sell the screw driver, the drill/driver, the drill/driver/hammer, and the impact


But they only sell 3 with a 3/8's chuck. 

The 3/8s normal drill. 
Hammer Drill.
Right Angle Drill.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

mikeh32 said:


> milwauke sells 4 types. I just bought one. they sell the screw driver, the drill/driver, the drill/driver/hammer, and the impact


 

yeah, got them all



thegoldenboy said:


> But they only sell 3 with a 3/8's chuck.
> 
> The 3/8s normal drill.
> Hammer Drill.
> Right Angle Drill.


yeah,got them all:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

I really want to grab the m12 impact driver, it would fit in my bag perfectly...

Must. resist. urge...


----------



## zwodubber

Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.

I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...

Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?


I like the Klein needlenose with the stripping hole. And always like the Klein 2000 series linemens.


----------



## jmellc

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like the Klein needlenose with the stripping hole. And always like the Klein 2000 series linemens.


I had a pair of 2000's years ago. Good quality but I couldn't grip them very well. My hands look big but I couldn't get around them quite right. I do best with the D213's. 

We need to see some price breaks on all these tools. Prices are through the roof.


----------



## IBEW191

zwodubber said:


> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?


 Who makes that tool bag?


----------



## chrisfnl

IBEW191 said:


> Who makes that tool bag?


CLC makes it under contract for Dewalt, sold under the Dewalt brand.

I've got a zipper top dewalt bag, it's great, very durable.


----------



## zwodubber

chrisfnl said:


> CLC makes it under contract for Dewalt, sold under the Dewalt brand.
> 
> I've got a zipper top dewalt bag, it's great, very durable.


I like mine so far it seems sturdy although I haven't gotten it to any dirty sites yet.

And you're right, it's a DeWalt made by CLC :thumbsup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

zwodubber said:


> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?


I wouldn't go with greenlee for any pliers. They perform ok but don't last. Personally I'd go with knipex but if you feel you must go klein you better go with the more expensive pliers they make. 2000 series or whatever. As far as needle nose it looks to me like knipex makes a whole lot of different types. Check them out they strip multiple wire sizes and looks like they really put some thought into them.


----------



## jza

Knipex is great if you just cut Romex all day. 

Klein all the way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I just saw Lowes has these on sale: Knipex 09 08 240 D4A 1000v insulated linemens for $29.97.

They also have these:


*KNIPEX 9-1/4" New England Style, High Leverage, Side Cutting, Linesman's Pliers with Comfort Grip Handles *

Price *$27.97 *


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jmellc said:


> I had a pair of 2000's years ago. Good quality but I couldn't grip them very well. My hands look big but I couldn't get around them quite right. I do best with the D213's.
> 
> We need to see some price breaks on all these tools. Prices are through the roof.


 
My hands are 11" from tip of middle finger to wrist, so I can palm basketballs easily. I have stayed with the Klein 2000s for years.


----------



## Frasbee

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I wouldn't go with greenlee for any pliers. They perform ok but don't last. Personally I'd go with knipex but if you feel you must go klein you better go with the more expensive pliers they make. 2000 series or whatever. As far as needle nose it looks to me like knipex makes a whole lot of different types. Check them out they strip multiple wire sizes and looks like they really put some thought into them.


My greenlee linemans have outlasted my knipex pliers, and under much more brutal conditions. Like being "borrowed" by a mexican brick layer for 3 months and becoming seized with rust.


----------



## jza

MechanicalDVR said:


> I just saw Lowes has these on sale: Knipex 09 08 240 D4A 1000v insulated linemens for $29.97.
> 
> They also have these:
> 
> 
> *KNIPEX 9-1/4" New England Style, High Leverage, Side Cutting, Linesman's Pliers with Comfort Grip Handles *
> 
> Price *$27.97 *


save your money


----------



## Acadian9

zwodubber said:


> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?


For me, the Knipex needle nose are too small. I like the Klein J203-8N but don't use the stripper on them too often. Solid tool. 

Lineman, I've used the Klein D213-9NETP for a few years, very well made. After my last one wore out ( 2 years I had it) I bought the Knipex 09 11 240. The fish tape grip is very important to me so all my linemans must have it. The crimp is nice but I've never used it. Same price as the Kleins I've used but lighter.


----------



## Frasbee

Red handled ***** are no good for cutting hard metals. You want the blue handles, Dub.


----------



## administr8tor

zwodubber said:


> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?
> 
> Nws tools. i'm very happy with mine:thumbup: The only reason I still carry the kleins is they make a great hammer:whistling2:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

jza said:


> Knipex is great if you just cut Romex all day.
> 
> Klein all the way.


I've only worked w/ romex a few times working in my own house, other than that I only work w/ MC and my Knipex has far outperformed and outlasted any Klein I've ever owned. They are also sharper, grip better, and are much lighter than any other pair I've owned.
I used to love Klein pliers too until Knipex showed up and showed me that pliers can be made even better.
Still love certain other klein tools though I'm not completely biased. 
But, in the end I guess it's all up to you and if you want to buy american or stay brand loyal or whatever.
Me, I just go with what works the best no matter the price(to a certain extent) 
Also, I believe Knipex is cheaper which is a plus.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

administr8tor said:


> zwodubber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're back in the tool bag thread, I'm now down to 2 crappy harbor freight tools but I can't decide what to replace them with. I need linesmans and needlenose but with all the knipex/klein debate I'm not sure what to go with.
> 
> I picked up klein journeyman diagonal cutters today, now I just have to choose who to go with for the other 2 tools...
> 
> Any other brands I should know about? Greenlee?
> 
> Nws tools. i'm very happy with mine:thumbup: The only reason I still carry the kleins is they make a great hammer:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look nice too, I wouldn't mind trying them out and have heard nothing but good stuff about them.
Click to expand...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jza said:


> save your money


 
I have no interest in buying them just posted for the fans here, I am happy with my Kleins.


----------



## zwodubber

:laughing:

And we're right back to knipex versus Klein lol.

I really have no personal preference as I have not used either brand extensively and they will not be used or abused too roughly as I have been mainly doing all the low voltage gigs. When on commercial jobs the other guys are cutting the big stuff. I also like to take care of my tools.

do they sell Knipex in store at Lowes? On the site it looks like everything is ordered and shipped there, I'd like to get a feel for them in person...


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> Red handled ***** are no good for cutting hard metals. You want the blue handles, Dub.


I mainly do copper, you think I should return the red handled cutters I got?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

zwodubber said:


> :laughing:
> 
> And we're right back to knipex versus Klein lol.
> 
> I really have no personal preference as I have not used either brand extensively and they will not be used or abused too roughly as I have been mainly doing all the low voltage gigs. When on commercial jobs the other guys are cutting the big stuff. I also like to take care of my tools.
> 
> do they sell Knipex in store at Lowes? On the site it looks like everything is ordered and shipped there, I'd like to get a feel for them in person...


Yep sold in store at Lowe's and since they cost less sounds like the way you should go. They'd probably last you a lifetime with light use. :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Yep sold in store at Lowe's and since they cost less sounds like the way you should go. They'd probably last you a lifetime with light use. :thumbsup:


I think I'm going to give these a shot, I like the strippers right in the pliers and I am not hard on my pliers. I'll have to see if they have them in store.

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'll have to try out the Knipex linesman so I can decide which brand to go with. :thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

zwodubber said:


> I think I'm going to give these a shot, I like the strippers right in the pliers and I am not hard on my pliers. I'll have to see if they have them in store.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys! I'll have to try out the Knipex linesman so I can decide which brand to go with. :thumbup:


I have one of these. Very awkward to use.


----------



## zwodubber

Acadian9 said:


> I have one of these. Very awkward to use.


That figures...

Looking into NWS now


----------



## Demac

zwodubber said:


> I think I'm going to give these a shot, I like the strippers right in the pliers and I am not hard on my pliers. I'll have to see if they have them in store.


I've looked at these a few times in the store and on the net. They felt awkward in the store and I'm not convinced the strippers are all that good. I never could get myself to buy them and try them though, so take that for what its worth. They seemed like an idea that sounded good and looked good on paper, but don't hold up to real world use. My opinion. If you try them, post a review, I'd like to read it.


----------



## jza

I wana see Kaboler's tools.


----------



## Acadian9

Demac said:


> I've looked at these a few times in the store and on the net. They felt awkward in the store and I'm not convinced the strippers are all that good. I never could get myself to buy them and try them though, so take that for what its worth. They seemed like an idea that sounded good and looked good on paper, but don't hold up to real world use. My opinion. If you try them, post a review, I'd like to read it.


The handle is too small for me to feel like I've got a good grip on it. The stripping is actually pretty crappy. I've used this on #14 and it wasn't easy. Luckily it was a present so it cost me nothing.


----------



## Josue

jza said:


> I wana see Kaboler's tools.


That'd be interesting.


He probably has pliers with no grips..........who needs insulated tools anyway.:laughing:

Just messing with you Kaboler:thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer

jza said:


> I wana see Kaboler's tools.



What? You've never seen a shovel? :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I mainly do copper, you think I should return the red handled cutters I got?


If they're still new, I would, because often in this trade, you just used whatever is in your pocket. Even if you're diligent about always using the proper tool, only takes that one time to ruin a tool doing something it's not intended for.

If you can't return them, don't worry about it, I guarantee they won't be the last ***** you ever buy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Josue

oldtimer said:


> What? You've never seen a shovel? :laughing:


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> :laughing:
> 
> And we're right back to knipex versus Klein lol.
> 
> I really have no personal preference as I have not used either brand extensively and they will not be used or abused too roughly as I have been mainly doing all the low voltage gigs. When on commercial jobs the other guys are cutting the big stuff. I also like to take care of my tools.
> 
> do they sell Knipex in store at Lowes? On the site it looks like everything is ordered and shipped there, I'd like to get a feel for them in person...


 
They have a big assortment of Knipex at the Lowes I just goit home form in Maryland. I was on their site this morning checking out the labor day sales flyer and came across several in the clearance section.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> I think I'm going to give these a shot, I like the strippers right in the pliers and I am not hard on my pliers. I'll have to see if they have them in store.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys! I'll have to try out the Knipex linesman so I can decide which brand to go with. :thumbup:


 
I have a pair of these in my data-com bag and like them alot for smaller wiring.


----------



## Demac

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a pair of these in my data-com bag and like them alot for smaller wiring.


Can you elaborate more? Do you like them just for the smaller size of the pliers in dealing with the smaller wire or do they make a pair with smaller gauge stripping holes? Dipped grips or comfort grips? I looked at them as a combination of needle nose pliers (they are smaller then I'd like) and a stripper (I found the stripping portion to look suspect). Maybe I'm missing an area where they shine. They look nice...


----------



## zwodubber

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a pair of these in my data-com bag and like them alot for smaller wiring.


See this is my issue, one day it's cat5 or 6 and the the next day i'm helping on a service change. 

In my data kit I have klein Model # 11046 strippers so i'm actually looking for a more heavy duty pliers. Web pictures can really be deceiving when it comes to size.

Gotta go out and try them out for myself


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> If they're still new, I would, because often in this trade, you just used whatever is in your pocket. Even if you're diligent about always using the proper tool, only takes that one time to ruin a tool doing something it's not intended for.
> 
> If you can't return them, don't worry about it, I guarantee they won't be the last ***** you ever buy. :thumbsup:


I bought them yesterday and threw them in my tool bag, not sure if I kept the receipt, i have so many floating around... Will they take them back unpackaged?


----------



## zwodubber

Okay last post on this until I try them out in person, it's just hard to judge the size in the pictures.

This seems like what i need but I might go with the klein blue diagonals...












Thanks again for all your help guys :thumbup: I'll let you know what I decide on.


----------



## jza

Dude DO NOT waste money on that garbage.


----------



## zwodubber

jza said:


> Dude DO NOT waste money on that garbage.


I'm just using that picture to show the 3 tools I need, I will buy what feels good and comes with a good rep.

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Demac

zwodubber said:


> I'm just using that picture to show the 3 tools I need, I will buy what feels good and comes with a good rep.
> 
> Thanks for the warning.


Used these for the last year and half, still going strong, even after cutting some stuff I shouldn't have. No notches. Never tried the Knipex cutters, but the JW I work with has Klein ones that are pretty old and they're still decent. Just infoz, definitely do what you feel comfortable with.

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2213-8-...90Y2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315268479&sr=8-2


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

zwodubber said:


> Okay last post on this until I try them out in person, it's just hard to judge the size in the pictures.
> 
> This seems like what i need but I might go with the klein blue diagonals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help guys :thumbup: I'll let you know what I decide on.


I'm telling you right now it won't be a waste for the Knipex pliers they are GOOD stuff. But don't go with their *****. They last but don't have good leverage at all. I would actually recommend Klein for the *****. I've tried all kinds of different ***** and pliers and these are the best IMO. Even the red handled Klein ***** are better.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

Demac said:


> Used these for the last year and half, still going strong, even after cutting some stuff I shouldn't have. No notches. Never tried the Knipex cutters, but the JW I work with has Klein ones that are pretty old and they're still decent. Just infoz, definitely do what you feel comfortable with.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2213-8-...90Y2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315268479&sr=8-2


and these just look awesome. wonder how they perform.


----------



## MattMc

Bahco makes nice stuff. I haven't owned their hand tools yet, but I knew someone who had those pliers and they liked them. Right now I own Klein 2000 series with the fishtape puller and a set of knipex 9 1/4" insulated pliers, I have been very happy with both over all. If I I did buy any new ones I'd definitely give the bahco's a try. I have had a bahco hacksaw and I have their holesaw kit I like their stuff.


----------



## FCR1988

zwodubber said:


> Okay last post on this until I try them out in person, it's just hard to judge the size in the pictures.
> 
> This seems like what i need but I might go with the klein blue diagonals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help guys :thumbup: I'll let you know what I decide on.


I use these except the snap on version of the linemans and bluepoint of the ***** and needle nose (Bahco is pretty much Snap On). But almost all the journeyman Ive worked with prefer my linemans.

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2653-9-...f=sr_1_13?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1315282336&sr=1-13


----------



## user4818

jza said:


> I wana see Kaboler's tools.


The only tool a troll needs is a keyboard.


----------



## MattMc

Yeah they are both sold by snap on' the actual snap on linesmans here in Canada are about $90 and the insulated ones are double. Most snap on trucks also sell knipex too. Bahco to me is much cheaper and basically the same other than the snap ons have red handles.


----------



## FCR1988

MattMc said:


> Yeah they are both sold by snap on' the actual snap on linesmans here in Canada are about $90 and the insulated ones are double. Most snap on trucks also sell knipex too. Bahco to me is much cheaper and basically the same other than the snap ons have red handles.


i think besides where they are made they are pretty much the same. There are a few differences but nothing too extreme.


----------



## Frasbee

Demac said:


> Used these for the last year and half, still going strong, even after cutting some stuff I shouldn't have. No notches. Never tried the Knipex cutters, but the JW I work with has Klein ones that are pretty old and they're still decent. Just infoz, definitely do what you feel comfortable with.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2213-8-...90Y2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315268479&sr=8-2


I want to rub ---------- on that.


----------



## zwodubber

Well here's what I went with after looking around. 

When I get some extra cash I want to try some of the bahco stuff though, seems like quality stuff.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

zwodubber said:


> Well here's what I went with after looking around.
> 
> When I get some extra cash I want to try some of the bahco stuff though, seems like quality stuff.


Good choice... I haven't tried the knipex w/ those large grips though.


----------



## well_maintained

Hey ya'll. New to the forum and figured this would be a good first post. 
Here's my craftsman bag that i carry all over the hospital with me:








my tools:








my new dewalt stuff:








what's in the bag and box:








i use to do mechanic work so that will explain the snap-on and blue point tools


----------



## Frasbee

well_maintained said:


> Hey ya'll. New to the forum and figured this would be a good first post.
> Here's my craftsman bag that i carry all over the hospital with me:


It all looks so shiny. :thumbsup:


----------



## well_maintained

Frasbee, lol i knew that was comin. This is my first electricial related job! Finally get to put my electrical classes i took to use lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

well_maintained said:


> Frasbee, lol i knew that was comin. This is my first electricial related job! Finally get to put my electrical classes i took to use lol.


 

Looks like you have enough there to get yourself in deep. Welcome to the electrical world. I worked in a hospital the summer of my Junior year in HS, got partnered with an old timer that maintained the surgical suites, turned out to be just about my favorite job of all time. Fell in love with working 3-11. Had the rest of the day to go do handyman work for all the nurses.


----------



## well_maintained

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks like you have enough there to get yourself in deep. Welcome to the electrical world. I worked in a hospital the summer of my Junior year in HS, got partnered with an old timer that maintained the surgical suites, turned out to be just about my favorite job of all time. Fell in love with working 3-11. Had the rest of the day to go do handyman work for all the nurses.


That's where i'm going to take this i hope lol. Would love to get into surgical electronics.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

well_maintained said:


> That's where i'm going to take this i hope lol. Would love to get into surgical electronics.


 

At that time we worked on all the electro mechanical stuff. All the electronics were handled by the manufacturer's, under their warranty programs. I know some of the machines stay that way for liability reasons. But one of the guys I worked with that was an Electronic Tech retired a short time back and he had been sent all over to learn the tech end of many pieces of equipment.


----------



## 76nemo

MechanicalDVR said:


> At that time we worked on all the electro mechanical stuff. All the electronics were handled by the manufacturer's, under their warranty programs. I know some of the machines stay that way for liability reasons. But one of the guys I worked with that was an Electronic Tech retired a short time back and he had been sent all over to learn the tech end of many pieces of equipment.


 
Bio-Med is a very seperate dish itself. I've known Master's/E(electronic)E's not even allowed to touch the equipment. The accredidations/certifications and test equipment is a whole seperate animal in itself.

I'll also add, there is darn good money in the field.


----------



## well_maintained

I know it man. Thats why i would like to get into it lol.


----------



## 76nemo

well_maintained said:


> I know it man. Thats why i would like to get into it lol.


 
I hope you're young, 'cause you're talking YEARS of accredidations. A Bio-Med tech is not a term you'll hear often. It's usually Bio-Med E's.


----------



## de93

I've landed a good starting position in field services and control panel construction, so this is what I've recently put together. Who doesn't love an excuse to get new tools? I get a great deal in Greenlee through our parts distributor, and have some more coming in soon.


----------



## SEREMan2000

is it bad that i tell my wife i'm on the computer looking at **** ..so she doesn't know i'm on here looking at other mens tools and drooling?


----------



## kawimudslinger

de93 said:


> I've landed a good starting position in field services and control panel construction, so this is what I've recently put together. Who doesn't love an excuse to get new tools? I get a great deal in Greenlee through our parts distributor, and have some more coming in soon.


you own shares in Greenlee?


----------



## Lz_69

kawimudslinger said:


> you own shares in Greenlee?


Pretty sure it's just one of the starter packages.


----------



## bduerler

I got so much stuff now I'm looking at getting all three veto. I wanted to also get the laptop veto bag but I don't think they make it anymore


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

kawimudslinger said:


> you own shares in Greenlee?


 

That greenlee flexlight is pure junk. It won't last a day if he ever starts using those tools


----------



## st0mps

Not to talk **** or bash some ones stuff but to me all greenlee hand tools stink all the handlles slide off. w


----------



## JPRO2

The only pic I have but will get more as I am in school now and will take this time to clean everything out


----------



## zwodubber

JPRO2 said:


> The only pic I have but will get more as I am in school now and will take this time to clean everything out


Link to where I can buy moose tool? I've come across a few jobs that this would have helped :laughing:


----------



## JPRO2

Haha when I bought the moose I figured I'd get to use it a lot more still haven't found a use for it can you believe that!?


----------



## chewy

Just reorganised my secondary tool tote that lives in my rolling toolbox.


----------



## chewy

Couple more...


----------



## Demac

chewy said:


> Couple more...


Hey chewy, what type of work do you usually do? I rarely use the one adjustable square I have, let alone carry two plus a speed square. 

Also, if you remember, post back on how the edge of that Bahco bolt cutter is holding up after you've put some work on it. 

Nice pics, I like looking at the stuff you non-U.S. guys carry, it gives me tool ideas that I normally wouldn't see. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy

zwodubber said:


> Well here's what I went with after looking around.
> 
> When I get some extra cash I want to try some of the bahco stuff though, seems like quality stuff.


How's that needle working out? The only knipex tool I haven't liked was their needle nose pliers. 

I had those same ones with the strippers only dipped grips and i hated them.

I still have a pair of the insulated needles and they are okay but to bendy. 

I recently bought a pair of made in czech Stanleys and I like them pretty well.


----------



## MattMc

I've been thinking about getting some different needle noses lately, I like my klein needles but thinking about getting the needle noses that strip 18-24 gauge and crimp scotchloks. Lately I've been picking up telecom tools.


----------



## chewy

Demac said:


> Hey chewy, what type of work do you usually do? I rarely use the one adjustable square I have, let alone carry two plus a speed square.
> 
> Also, if you remember, post back on how the edge of that Bahco bolt cutter is holding up after you've put some work on it.
> 
> Nice pics, I like looking at the stuff you non-U.S. guys carry, it gives me tool ideas that I normally wouldn't see. :thumbsup:


I do anything from framing up backboards for patch panels to fibre optic networks and everything in between, sometimes I'm just a plain old trench digger. Our company likes to keep stuff in house as much as possible the only stuff I dont touch is Electrical because we have certified sparks working here. 

In reference to the squares, the speed square is only really used as a saw guide but its also a bit easier to manage if your mapping out penetrations into a tray or cabinet than the combi squares. I have 2 combi squares because I first bought the little one and was so impressed with it being Bahco that I went out and bought the 300mm one and found it usefull aswell for marking out boxes on aluminum trunking having a bit of extra length so it never found its way into my building belt at home.

That being said these arent tools I carry on me at all times, I use that tote as an organiser in my large rolling toolbox that has my drill and sawzall with my files and other stuff. That stays in the vehicle and I only take my pouch in when I first look at a job and if needs be I just go grab the whole box. I go a little excessive on my tools because I am neither a lender or borrower of tools.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

chewy said:


> I do anything from framing up backboards for patch panels to fibre optic networks and everything in between, sometimes I'm just a plain old trench digger. Our company likes to keep stuff in house as much as possible the only stuff I dont touch is Electrical because we have certified sparks working here.
> 
> In reference to the squares, the speed square is only really used as a saw guide but its also a bit easier to manage if your mapping out penetrations into a tray or cabinet than the combi squares. I have 2 combi squares because I first bought the little one and was so impressed with it being Bahco that I went out and bought the 300mm one and found it usefull aswell for marking out boxes on aluminum trunking having a bit of extra length so it never found its way into my building belt at home.
> 
> That being said these arent tools I carry on me at all times, I use that tote as an organiser in my large rolling toolbox that has my drill and sawzall with my files and other stuff. That stays in the vehicle and I only take my pouch in when I first look at a job and if needs be I just go grab the whole box. I go a little excessive on my tools because I am neither a lender or borrower of tools.


I'm a lender, but not a borrower. Sucks because I HAVE to buy every tool that interests me, or looks cool, or only need once. I just can't stand the feeling of being in debt to someone. I only lend my tools out because they come back in the same condition every time. Probably because I hammer home the fact that I've never broken them, so there should be no reason that you break them, be careful.


----------



## zwodubber

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I'm a lender, but not a borrower. Sucks because I HAVE to buy every tool that interests me, or looks cool, or only need once. I just can't stand the feeling of being in debt to someone.


I share the same disease, I see a tool and buy it...


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> I share the same disease, I see a tool and buy it...


ME to.... Is there a group therapy for people like us :laughing:


----------



## stuiec

bduerler said:


> ME to.... Is there a group therapy for people like us :laughing:


marriage pretty much cured me...


----------



## chewy

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I'm a lender, but not a borrower. Sucks because I HAVE to buy every tool that interests me, or looks cool, or only need once. I just can't stand the feeling of being in debt to someone. I only lend my tools out because they come back in the same condition every time. Probably because I hammer home the fact that I've never broken them, so there should be no reason that you break them, be careful.


I get hacked off when people ask me because like a normal human I do feel bad about denying them especially when its someone you get one well with but I spend alot of money on tools and rely on them to get my job done. Annoys me why I get put in that position of being the grinch because someone else couldnt organise their sh!t.


----------



## zwodubber

chewy said:


> I get hacked off when people ask me because like a normal human I do feel bad about denying them especially when its someone you get one well with but I spend alot of money on tools and rely on them to get my job done. Annoys me why I get put in that position of being the grinch because someone else couldnt organise their sh!t.



I just loaned a friend my 18V dewalt set for 2 days so he could finish a project. The tools came back as I gave them to him but once I handed them over I started regretting it. I too want to help out where I can but that's a lot of money to "lend out".


----------



## MattMc

I always end up lending out stuff. For short times only, break it and replace it with same tool. I could use a 12 step tool program though. My wife is ok with my tool habit, I use the companies tool allowance then I buy alot more stuff out of my pocket. I'll be putting new updated pictures of my setup soon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zwodubber said:


> I share the same disease, I see a tool and buy it...


 
It's a very expensive disease to cure. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a very expensive disease to cure.
> :thumbsup:


I couldn't go cold turkey but I managed to walk out of the store today with only a new hard hat. I wouldn't let myself wander around at all, one step closer to a cure :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> I couldn't go cold turkey but I managed to walk out of the store today with only a new hard hat. I wouldn't let myself wander around at all, one step closer to a cure :thumbup:


:laughing: i walked into one store looked around, told myself not to buy anything..... and then i saw this air compressor.... all 469.95 of it....:whistling2: yea i bought it


----------



## bduerler

wasnt even a store it was the snap on truck aka tool hound heaven


----------



## oww-is-that-hot?

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a very expensive disease to cure.
> :thumbsup:


There is no cure. Only "fixes"


----------



## Demac

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a very expensive disease to cure.
> :thumbsup:


This implies that there is something wrong, and that it needs a cure...


----------



## zwodubber

Demac said:


> This implies that there is something wrong, and that it needs a cure...


The cure only cure is more income :thumbsup:


----------



## jordan_paul

Well folks, I figured my first post should be some of my tools. Everything else is in the work truck, I had to do some stuff at home so I snapped a few pics.










I love my Mastercraft 10" Robby's.










The Croc strippers blow Klein strippers out of the water.













































The Lenox folding knives are the greatest invention ever. They have a swing out bottle opener/flat screwdriver.

I usually sling my pouch over my shoulder and drag that with me. What's in there can do 98% of any electrical work, everything else stays in the truck, and I take it when I need it.

And I'm only a "first year"  apprentice.


----------



## jordan_paul

Seeing those pics made me realise I'm missing a bundle of allen keys. Sheeeit. :wallbash:


----------



## wellpoison

because this thread has helped me so much pick tools i figured i should post mine. i just ended my third week of my local vo-tech's elec tech program. we got a list off needed tools and ive got everything so far except a meter (we havent covered them yet). so here they are! any suggestions on other stuff i would need would be great. oh and my dad gave me the side cutters, said he bought them at a yard sale a while ago. so if anyone could possibly date them that would be great too! 

























































just ordered a kraftform kompact today and the 30 bitset to go with it too


----------



## oldtimer

Wow!!! I don't think my gear ever looked that clean.

Not even when it was brand new!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy

wellpoison said:


> because this thread has helped me so much pick tools i figured i should post mine. i just ended my third week of my local vo-tech's elec tech program. we got a list off needed tools and ive got everything so far except a meter (we havent covered them yet). so here they are! any suggestions on other stuff i would need would be great. oh and my dad gave me the side cutters, said he bought them at a yard sale a while ago. so if anyone could possibly date them that would be great too!


Whats that thing between your crescent and measuring tape???


----------



## Sparky208

chewy said:


> Whats that thing between your crescent and measuring tape???


romex striper


----------



## Dave L

oldtimer said:


> Wow!!! I don't think my gear ever looked that clean.
> 
> Not even when it was brand new!!! :laughing::laughing:


LOL! you think THATs clean?


----------



## Dave L

Slightly obsessive compulsive about cleanliness (although you couldn't really tell by the look of the work bench) Plus 99% of the tools are 6 months old or less. I am currently in my 3rd semester plus 1 semester of Coop work term of an Electrical Engineering Technician program. Love the change after being in sales for years plus I can justify buying the "good stuff" :whistling2: And YES the tools really do get used, although only for about 16hrs/week working part time.


----------



## oldtimer

And you own a Porsche too?


----------



## Dave L

sold to pay tuition  
The logo was on the work bench from when I painted my wheel center caps.


----------



## chewy

Drill now lives in Diamondback holster with commonly needed bits, easy to stick on if I need it


----------



## chewy

This is a very comfterable set of bags with the padded belt and suspenders it feels like its attached to your body not hanging from it


----------



## zwodubber

Latest variation... Has worked well so far for both data and field work.











Power tools, each one comes in handy depending on where I am.


----------



## jjennings2510

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Hey guys. I figured this would be the best first post. I am a 1st year apprentice. Started in the electric field the last week of July. I am in school and working gaining experience....I got a basic list of tools to get but of course after actually being in the field I realized that there were some other tools I needed....such as MC Cutters and some drills. I have turned into a tool freak unfortunately, lol. My tool bag is a Veto Pro Pac XXL-F. The reason I went with Veto is because from all the reviews people seemed satisfied with them and they were all raving about how durable they were.....before I started in this field I was dealing with low voltage by being the cable guy working for Comcast....and durability was the main feature I was looking for bc I was going through bags every couple of months.....ripping handles off...poking holes in pockets etc....but I honestly have to say that the Veto is well built and is holding up....by now my other bags would have been showing major signs of wear....Now as you guys can see I pretty much have Klein everything. Reason being when I worked at Comcast they provided the tools....which were either Klein or Fluke (test equipment) and I can honestly say that my klein tools were beat up and some a little rusted but they still held up for 4 years and never failed me....my cutters cut the way they were supposed too....strippers worked the way they were supposed to....so klein impressed me bc I'm sure those tools were abused before I got them.....same with the Fluke equipment...and same with the Dewalt drills....All 3 of those brands took the abuses and held up before me....during my tenure there....and probably after me.....of course the disadvantage to having assigned tools....had to give them back so I had to start from scratch....so I am partial to Klein, Fluke, and Dewalt but only because I have had good experiences with them....of course after reading through this thread and hearing about Knipex alot I had to pick up a set of cobra pliers to try out....of course as soon as I buy them I haven't needed any pliers other than my linemans. lol And yes everything fits in that bag including my fluke toner which isn't pictured...it is heavy so thats why I have that tool belt...just take whats needed and leave the rest in the bag....I do lug all that stuff to work everyday but I do work in a hospital right now...so a walk to the car is a 20 min ordeal after navigating through the maze corridors and catching the elevator etc. So its good to have everything in reach. Nonetheless I like this field so far even tho 1st year pay sucks. I took a paycut for this but I know in the long run it will be worth it! Alright I'm done blabbing...Hope you guys enjoy the pics of my small tool collection that I have built up since august. lol. And yes everything is clean....but only because I just cleaned everything up with some Simple Green cleaner and put some lubricant on for protection against rust etc....but those tools have been used a lot! And they were really dusty and dirty! Also my Klein measuring tape is hooked to the bag as well....had a pic of it but didn't realize that we could only post 8 images! And last but not least you see I use carabiner hooks for my tool pouch and knee pads. I'm young but concrete is no joke and I don't want any knee cramps a few years down the line....instead of hand carrying those things I just hook them to the bag which leaves my hands free for a cooler or my socket set etc.....


----------



## zwodubber

jjennings2510 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Your imageshack links tried to make me download crappy software for my mac and I had to shutdown my browser. Thanks.


----------



## jjennings2510

thats weird....maybe there was something wrong with your mac before you browsed my pics....because the images are embedded into the forum sooooooo if you can't see them you must not have the right browser plugin installed or something....But you're welcome....I'm glad I helped bring to light an underlying problem on your mac......


----------



## zwodubber

jjennings2510 said:


> thats weird....maybe there was something wrong with your mac before you browsed my pics....because the images are embedded into the forum sooooooo if you can't see them you must not have the right browser plugin installed or something....But you're welcome....I'm glad I helped bring to light an underlying problem on your mac......



:laughing: I can see your pictures fine in the forum but they are thumbnails. I figured I'd enlarge them for a better view and the popup came out of nowhere.

This is not my computer's issue, it is the hosting site. Please do not make assumptions about things you do not know about. I have not had a virus since 2002 on any of my mac's (or PC's for that matter) and am part of apples developer program and Microsoft's TechNET. If you see something like that come up it is an obvious force quit situation without clicking anywhere in the popup. 

Sorry if I doubt your "plugin issue" and I thank you for your professional diagnosis of my system. 

Now, sorry to get off on the wrong foot, I stated this as a warning to others before clicking on the thumbnails.

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## jjennings2510

Haha no problem. The diagnosis was on the house. I just meant it was weird because I have never had any popup issues with that site which is the reason I used them.....and whenever I browse these forums my pics come up as full size....not thumbnails....and I tried 2 different computers all running different versions of firefox and windows etc....nonetheless glad to hear that you are a developer....I also know a lot about computers....before comcast I was at geek squad and took various certifications including A+, Cisco, Microsoft etc....you can never have too many skills. Nonetheless thanx for the welcome and we did not get off on the wrong foot.....i figured you was just another person that likes to give 1st year apprentices a hard time....I've gotten used to it and have developed quick comebacks which has actually earned the respect of the vets I work with. LOL.


----------



## ark

Hello, first post. Im an apprentice from Boston, found this thread/forum while googling tool bags. This is my everyday carry bag. Larger tools, bits, other testers and the Dewalts ride in a seperate bag.


----------



## 42ndego

zwodubber said:


> :laughing: I can see your pictures fine in the forum but they are thumbnails. I figured I'd enlarge them for a better view and the popup came out of nowhere.
> 
> This is not my computer's issue, it is the hosting site. Please do not make assumptions about things you do not know about. I have not had a virus since 2002 on any of my mac's (or PC's for that matter) and am part of apples developer program and Microsoft's TechNET. If you see something like that come up it is an obvious force quit situation without clicking anywhere in the popup.
> 
> Sorry if I doubt your "plugin issue" and I thank you for your professional diagnosis of my system.
> 
> Now, sorry to get off on the wrong foot, I stated this as a warning to others before clicking on the thumbnails.
> 
> Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


 
Once you go Mac, you can never go back. Unless of course it's to use Microsoft Office.


----------



## bduerler

im in the process of taking pics now got a lot more than i used to


----------



## crash_777

So. I finaly broke down and cleaned/photographed my daily use belt system. Not shown are milwaukee m18 drill, impact, hackzall


----------



## bduerler

You know i see more and more of those croc wire strippers. Are they worth it? I like my Ideal reflex's to much


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> You know i see more and more of those croc wire strippers. Are they worth it? I like my Ideal reflex's to much


I say, don't fix what ain't broken.

I've been using the same craftsman strippers (rebranded kleins I'm sure) for 4 years now and they still do the job as well as they ever did and they're very comfortable.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> I say, don't fix what ain't broken.
> 
> I've been using the same craftsman strippers (rebranded kleins I'm sure) for 4 years now and they still do the job as well as they ever did and they're very comfortable.


The craftsman professionals right? I have the same pair but they stay at the house :laughing:


----------



## crash_777

bduerler said:


> You know i see more and more of those croc wire strippers. Are they worth it? I like my Ideal reflex's to much


The guys at the wholesaler said that 3/4 of all the pairs they sell get returned within a week, but I honestly love mine (after 5 months of daily use). I got the little romex stripping knife accessory that screws on and it works great on 3 wire and tek cable also. I did notice that the blades are sharper and tend to make easier cuts than any of the strippers I have used in the past. The crimper built into the handle is a really nice touch as well, but i would have liked a hole for stripping #8 though.


----------



## HARRY304E

Frasbee said:


> I say, don't fix what ain't broken.
> 
> I've been using the same craftsman strippers (rebranded kleins I'm sure) for 4 years now and they still do the job as well as they ever did and they're very comfortable.


I like my Klein 1003 the best..:thumbup:


----------



## MattMc

I swear by my Klein multi purpose strippers with the blue handles and I have a set of snap on (Blue Point) that are exactly the same. I also have some pairs of old school kleins the blue ones before kurve ones came out, I'll use all my old pairs unitill I have to buy new ones.


----------



## Lz_69

MattMc said:


> I swear by my Klein multi purpose strippers with the blue handles and I have a set of snap on that are exactly the same. I also have some pairs of old school kleins the blue ones before kurve ones came out, I'll use all my old pairs unitill I have to bug new ones.


I believe Klein, Snap-on, Craftsman, Greenlee and some other brands are all rebrands made by Stride tool co. 

http://www.stridetool.com/tools/electrical_datatools/stripper_06.html


----------



## bduerler

ok its a total of 50 pictures.......


----------



## Demac

Lz_69 said:


> I believe Klein, Snap-on, Craftsman, Greenlee and some other brands are all rebrands made by Stride tool co.
> 
> http://www.stridetool.com/tools/electrical_datatools/stripper_06.html


Excellent info... I wasn't aware of that.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattMc

Those strippers do look the same, alot of companies have the same ones I have noticed. I imagine they are really all the same. I kind of wondered if the metal strength is the same or not.


----------



## bduerler

i had to sign up for image shack i hope i can still post these


----------



## Roadhouse

Lz_69 said:


> I believe Klein, Snap-on, Craftsman, Greenlee and some other brands are all rebrands made by Stride tool co.
> 
> http://www.stridetool.com/tools/electrical_datatools/stripper_06.html


 
That link went to Imperial Tools. Not sure if that is Stride or what but in hvac, and as you can see through that link it is one and the same Imperial, Imperial is far less than adequate, considered the cheapest of the cheap. They break for far less than just looking at them. I now know that their slogan is "Dependable Under Pressure" but that is the furthest from the truth. Again, I speak for their hvac tools. Service wrenches and gauges do not hold up, period. I would never buy their strippers or pliers of any kind based just on my experience in hvac.

I would never own any more Imperial tools, I've made that mistake when I didn't have enough money for Yellow Jacket and was desperate, but I love my Klein strippers and Journeyman Lineman pliers and would never buy anything else.


----------



## bduerler

http://imageshack.us/g/16/img20111017181802.jpg/

ok check it out 49 pictures of all my stuff i could have swore i took 50 though


----------



## Roadhouse

bduerler said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/16/img20111017181802.jpg/
> 
> ok check it out 49 pictures of all my stuff i could have swore i took 50 though


 
Nice collection!


----------



## bduerler

Roadhouse said:


> Nice collection!


Thank you sir and if you see 2 or 3 of something there is 2 or 3 of them :yes::laughing:


----------



## Roadhouse

Okay, I want to post a few too. 

New brazing rig on the floor, manifold set and meter on the table.









Also a digital micron gauge and pipe clamp thermocouple, all brand new.


















Miscillaneous.









A few of my meters. All Fieldpiece, thank you very much. I now have triple that many.









Testing a micron accessory head.










And a furnace I kept in my living room, just to mess around with.


----------



## user4818

Roadhouse said:


> Okay, I want to post a few too.


We don't. :no:


----------



## Roadhouse

Peter D said:


> We don't. :no:


so don't.


----------



## joemar4

Stan Mason said:


> most of them last about a week and then i leave them at the shop I had one get in my truck and said is it 3oclock yet so i left him at the shop


LOL!!....I can relate. I saw who my helper for the day was and I left the shop without him. He was running down the road after me! Then a few minutes later the dispatcher called on the radio and told me I forgot my helper at the shop. I told him, no, I didn't forget him. Give him to someone else, I'll get more done without him!


----------



## joemar4

elecapp79 said:


> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:
> 
> WOW OVER 20,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!!



Saw this bag at HD. Looks like there is no problem getting to your tools with the way it opens up. Anyone seen this?.....or better yet, anyone have it?


----------



## eutecticalloy

joemar4 said:


> Saw this bag at HD. Looks like there is no problem getting to your tools with the way it opens up. Anyone seen this?.....or better yet, anyone have it?


I used to have it...i returned it after about 2 months. In order to get to your tools you have to un zip the flaps all the way. Hated it because it took up too much work space. I got the veto pro pac XL. Much easier to access tools, better warranty and its only like forty bucks more. Next on the bag list is the veto LC.


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/16/img20111017181802.jpg/
> 
> ok check it out 49 pictures of all my stuff i could have swore i took 50 though


Still an Ideal whore huh :laughing::laughing:



joemar4 said:


> Saw this bag at HD. Looks like there is no problem getting to your tools with the way it opens up. Anyone seen this?.....or better yet, anyone have it?


I had one, it ended up getting too top heavy and it rolled down a hill one day, I donated the POS to goodwill.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Still an Ideal whore huh :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one, it ended up getting too top heavy and it rolled down a hill one day, I donated the POS to goodwill.



:laughing: Of course :thumbup: I dont want to let you down :laughing:


----------



## kawimudslinger

bduerler said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/16/img20111017181802.jpg/
> 
> ok check it out 49 pictures of all my stuff i could have swore i took 50 though


YOU.....are insane!!! But I love it...that's a frikking sweet collection. And I thought I had alot of tools.


----------



## Josue

bduerler said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/16/img20111017181802.jpg/
> 
> ok check it out 49 pictures of all my stuff i could have swore i took 50 though


Blake, you've always had the best Ideal tool set!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jefft110

Josue said:


> Blake, you've always had the best Ideal tool set!!:thumbup::thumbup:


:blink:


----------



## Josue

jefft110 said:


> :blink:


bduerler's name is Blake.

If you take a close look at his pictures you'll see that he is an Ideal tools fan.

Duh!! :jester::laughing:


----------



## bduerler

kawimudslinger said:


> YOU.....are insane!!! But I love it...that's a frikking sweet collection. And I thought I had alot of tools.


Thank you very much, I am looking to add another three meters and the 26 piece insulated tool set to it soon:thumbup:



Josue said:


> Blake, you've always had the best Ideal tool set!!:thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you buddy:thumbsup:


Josue said:


> bduerler's name is Blake.
> 
> If you take a close look at his pictures you'll see that he is an Ideal tools fan.
> 
> Duh!! :jester::laughing:


I'm a huge fan of Ideal Industries probably the number one fan. And yes I'm Blake hi everyone


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> Thank you very much, I am looking to add another three meters and the 26 piece insulated tool set to it soon:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you buddy:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Ideal Industries probably the number one fan. And yes I'm Blake hi everyone


Bduerler, I don't have access to my laptop and I'm on 3G service now, but I couldn't see the pictures of your meters. Could you post just a pic or 2 of the meters? I'm always looking to see what others use.

Thanks!


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> Bduerler, I don't have access to my laptop and I'm on 3G service now, but I couldn't see the pictures of your meters. Could you post just a pic or 2 of the meters? I'm always looking to see what others use.
> 
> Thanks!


Currently i own all Ideal, the numbers are 61-494, 61-702, 61-704 and the SecuriTest Pro. I cant post the pictures on here because the file size is to large. Im looking at getting the 61-486, 61-498 and the 61-765 as my next 3


----------



## Lz_69

Roadhouse said:


> That link went to Imperial Tools. Not sure if that is Stride or what but in hvac, and as you can see through that link it is one and the same Imperial, Imperial is far less than adequate, considered the cheapest of the cheap. They break for far less than just looking at them. I now know that their slogan is "Dependable Under Pressure" but that is the furthest from the truth. Again, I speak for their hvac tools. Service wrenches and gauges do not hold up, period. I would never buy their strippers or pliers of any kind based just on my experience in hvac.
> 
> I would never own any more Imperial tools, I've made that mistake when I didn't have enough money for Yellow Jacket and was desperate, but I love my Klein strippers and Journeyman Lineman pliers and would never buy anything else.


I wouldn't doubt your experience with their HVAC stuff but wire strippers are far from a precision tool and would be pretty hard to mess up... In the mean time I'll stick with my ideal strippers.


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> Currently i own all Ideal, the numbers are 61-494, 61-702, 61-704 and the SecuriTest Pro. I cant post the pictures on here because the file size is to large. Im looking at getting the 61-486, 61-498 and the 61-765 as my next 3


Nice collection! I assume you are happy with everything? I am really liking my securitest pro so far.


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> Nice collection! I assume you are happy with everything? I am really liking my securitest pro so far.


Yes sir I love them. They are all very accurate meters. And the Securitest is an amazing meter/monitor, it does so many functions and really cuts down troubling shooting time IMO


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> :laughing: Of course :thumbup: I dont want to let you down :laughing:


:lol: 

I've actually gathered a bunch of Ideal stuff, it's my second set of tools my gf uses when she's along on a job. I also have some in my 3rd set of stuff that hangs out in my rolling box in the shop.


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've actually gathered a bunch of Ideal stuff, it's my second set of tools my gf uses when she's along on a job. I also have some in my 3rd set of stuff that hangs out in my rolling box in the shop.


As long as you have some its all good buddy. And your gf works with you? You are more of a man than I am. I could barely put up with my ex. Look up the word psycho B**** in the dictionary and I bet her picture is in there


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> As long as you have some its all good buddy. And your gf works with you? You are more of a man than I am. I could barely put up with my ex. Look up the word psycho B**** in the dictionary and I bet her picture is in there


I work with a large amount of my loved one's. Arguments on the job are more fun that way. :laughing:


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> I work with a large amount of my loved one's. Arguments on the job are more fun that way. :laughing:


I would pay to see some of those:laughing: I kid I kid:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> Yes sir I love them. They are all very accurate meters. And the Securitest is an amazing meter/monitor, it does so many functions and really cuts down troubling shooting time IMO


This is all the ideal stuff I have so far, but I am happy with all the products here.


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> This is all the ideal stuff I have so far, but I am happy with all the products here.


Yea I have been looking at getting the VDV tester but I can't decide if I want the standard one or the pro model. Do you like yours and is it easy to use?


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> Yea I have been looking at getting the VDV tester but I can't decide if I want the standard one or the pro model. Do you like yours and is it easy to use?


It's very easy to use and works great. The one thing I wish it did that the pro does is cable length but I don't need 8 remotes and couldn't justify the price.

Other than that it does what I need.


----------



## bduerler

zwodubber said:


> It's very easy to use and works great. The one thing I wish it did that the pro does is cable length but I don't need 8 remotes and couldn't justify the price.
> 
> Other than that it does what I need.


cable length does sound handy but 8 remotes? That is a bit on the overkill side


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Do you really carry all those tools with you... or is that the entire collection? The Snap-on and Matco ratchets would be gone in a day or so on most commercial/ industrial jobs. Nice set though.


----------



## bduerler

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Do you really carry all those tools with you... or is that the entire collection? The Snap-on and Matco ratchets would be gone in a day or so on most commercial/ industrial jobs. Nice set though.


thats the collection, I only carry what i need for the task at hand. The leather tool pouch is for inspections, the blue ideal bag is my service bag, the red Milwaukee bag is cordless tools and the clc bag is my take what you need for the day and put it in the ideal bag bag :laughing: the brown bucket boss pouch is my main pouch that i can do 90% of my work out of and the black leather pouch is my networking setup. As for my matco and snap on when i do have those on site they never leave my side thats what the two empty tool pouches are for, to load up and keep on my person, lesser used tools for when they are needed. I'm prepared for it all :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

bduerler said:


> cable length does sound handy but 8 remotes? That is a bit on the overkill side


Yeah, the pro comes with 8 remotes... Not sure why there isn't an option for the amount.

One nice thing about the vdv is it can send tones over each pair or all pairs at once. Instead of using the toner tracer generator I find myself using the vdv and tracer instead.


----------



## jordandunlop

to Mech DVR- Your tool set is amazing I want to have just as much as you have there is nothing wrong with having to many tools


----------



## Josue

Hey!!

We just reached 100 pages on this thread!!!!:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Josue

BTW, I'm 2 posts away from 3,000.


----------



## bduerler

Josue said:


> BTW, I'm 2 posts away from 3,000.


hey guess what


----------



## Josue

What?:lol:


----------



## Josue

OK....you don't answer.....good night.


Guess what?..................I reached my 3000 postarty:arty:


----------



## bduerler

Josue said:


> OK....you don't answer.....good night.
> 
> 
> Guess what?..................I reached my 3000 postarty:arty:


sorry buddy i was on the phone with a customer, im on call  but congrats on 3000 :thumbup:


----------



## BIGRIG

Hi guys, my first post here. I notice only a few of you use boxes to carry your tools. Does anyone know of any reasonably prices tool cases with wheels? 

I lust after the Pelican 0450 (http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pelican-0450-Tool-Case-1088.aspx) but (obviously?) the price is a little too high to justify. Is there anything similar but much cheaper?


----------



## jaym812

Current said:


> I meant with the tools in it. It's gotta be at least 35lbs, probably 40lbs.
> 
> I do the same thing with my Veto Pro Pac. I keep all my tools in it and keep it in the car or the gangbox usually. I use a tray and my pouches to take the tools I'll be using at the time.
> 
> The best $5 I ever spent:
> View attachment 8231


i pick up a few them for my van


----------



## chewy

BIGRIG said:


> Hi guys, my first post here. I notice only a few of you use boxes to carry your tools. Does anyone know of any reasonably prices tool cases with wheels?
> 
> I lust after the Pelican 0450 (http://www.thepelicanstore.com/Pelican-0450-Tool-Case-1088.aspx) but (obviously?) the price is a little too high to justify. Is there anything similar but much cheaper?


I use a fatmax rolling toolchest with a tool tote as an organaiser inside for handtools. That pelicans a nice bit of kit mate.


----------



## Holt

MechanicalDVR if you don't mind what bag is this. I've been looking for one just like it with long drill bit holders like that.



MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holt said:


> MechanicalDVR if you don't mind what bag is this. I've been looking for one just like it with long drill bit holders like that.


 
It's a Platt 660ZT Troubleshooter


----------



## Richard Rowe

Well I wanted a new bag but didn't want to pay for the Veto so I bought this CLC it's kind of half Veto what do you think?


----------



## electric75

Richard Rowe said:


> Well I wanted a new bag but didn't want to pay for the Veto so I bought this CLC it's kind of half Veto what do you think?


Looks pretty cool and a lot less than the Veto


----------



## eutecticalloy

Richard Rowe said:


> Well I wanted a new bag but didn't want to pay for the Veto so I bought this CLC it's kind of half Veto what do you think?


How much was that?


----------



## Richard Rowe

It was $45. It said 13" but it is 17" at the bottom and a little less than 13" at the top. I thiink I am going to like it. the open side is good for cordless tools and such while the zip-up side holds your tools and keeps the in order.


----------



## eutecticalloy

Richard Rowe said:


> It was $45. It said 13" but it is 17" at the bottom and a little less than 13" at the top. I thiink I am going to like it. the open side is good for cordless tools and such while the zip-up side holds your tools and keeps the in order.


I have the veto pro pac xl and I love it. I store it in the bottom of my craftsman tool chest.


----------



## Specialist

Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


Nice setup, just wondering what brand the Insulated screwdrivers are ?


----------



## tomthenailer

Looking at getting some wera drivers. Do the standard handles have some kind of rubberized grip to them? Or do I need to get the comfort grip? 

18v ryobis in this bag









M12 and drivers










M12 and drivers bags









Hand tools


----------



## pc9460

Specialist said:


> Nice setup, just wondering what brand the Insulated screwdrivers are ?


They're Kobalt


----------



## zwodubber

A little update with some new stuff. It's been a good year and has allowed me to acquire far better tool set than when I first joined. Thanks to everyone for helping answer questions about what tools are recommended :thumbup:

I think you have all seen the PQ meters before, these are just some updates.


Main tool bag:










Most commonly used meters and test equipment:











Dewalt 18V











Milwaukee 18V











M12's


----------



## Richard Rowe

Very impressive, lots of power tools I like that. I enjoy this thread very much I like seeing what kind of tools diffrent guys carry and why they carry them. This thread has to be good for the economy cause if you guys are like me when you see a tool someone else has ya think of a reason why you need to go buy it. Again nice set of tools.


----------



## RobRoy

My hand bag, and then my bada$$ megger, and meter. More to come later


----------



## HARRY304E

robroy952 said:


> My hand bag, and then my bada$$ megger, and meter. More to come later


Looks good..:thumbup::thumbup:

What type of truck is that.?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What type of truck is that.?


2007 Chevy 2500HD extended cab


----------



## HARRY304E

robroy952 said:


> 2007 Chevy 2500HD extended cab


Nice rig :thumbup:..that your 1997 Ford next to it as well?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice rig :thumbup:..that your 1997 Ford next to it as well?


The Ford is my personal truck It's a 96. The Chevy is my company truck. That thing is fully tooled up!


----------



## HARRY304E

robroy952 said:


> The Ford is my personal truck It's a 96. The Chevy is my company truck. That thing is fully tooled up!


I Had a 1997 like that took it well over 200,000 miles..:thumbup:

Right now i have a 2004 350 and its up to about 130,000 so far so good..:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Built ford tough. I bought it for $3700, with 130,000. It's pushing 169,000 now, and still runs great. The previous owner took great care of it.

I like the chevy because I don't have to worry about paying anything for it. Is the 04 diesel, V10?


----------



## HARRY304E

robroy952 said:


> Built ford tough. I like the chevy because I don't have to worry about paying anything for it. Is the 04 diesel, V10?


That's great no payments no repairs..good deal..:thumbup:


Thank god Ford makes trucks that really live up to their name.:thumbup:


----------



## Specialist

robroy952 said:


> 2007 Chevy 2500HD extended cab


That looks like a sweet ride.


----------



## RobRoy

Some more tools...


----------



## beartp515

My new Veto!


----------



## chicken steve

CLC pouch, my _first in_ tools

i find being able to totally zip up these bags a big plus 

~CS~


----------



## Frasbee

chicken steve said:


> CLC pouch, my _first in_ tools
> 
> i find being able to totally zip up these bags a big plus
> 
> ~CS~


They have 2 sizes smaller than that style and I was really thinking about picking one of them up. I like the idea of my tools not spilling out when I put them in my car or toss them on a lift or something.


----------



## 3197193

beartp515 said:


> My new Veto!


How much for the veto tech. I have the lc bit it is heavy I love the bag but looking for something lighter


----------



## retlakers

*Looking good for a starter set.*

Knipex does have a superior and better feeling grip than Klein. Now you need to try Wera screwdrivers with the laser tip and you will get the same result. Wera also has reduced shafted VDE screwdrivers too. Good luck!




Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.


----------



## HARRY304E

3197193 said:


> How much for the veto tech. I have the lc bit it is heavy I love the bag but looking for something lighter


I think you can find out here..:thumbsup:


http://www.vetopropac.com/products


----------



## Hacks

The Tech LC isn't for sale yet. Only a few people have them right now.


----------



## Hacks

3197193 said:


> How much for the veto tech. I have the lc bit it is heavy I love the bag but looking for something lighter


I too have the LC.

The Tech LC actually weighs more than the LC. The difference between the two is that the Tech LC has one side with bigger pockets and more open space for larger tools.


----------



## rdr

Seen this thread around forever and been too lazy to bother. Since I already most of my bags empty for some overdue maintenance and reorganization figured why not


----------



## Cletis

*overlaps*

why do you have so many overlapping/double items?? just asking. I'm getting very fung shue lately. Not more than 1 of anything in my bags lately. 

Looks like you have 5 channel locks, 3 tape measures, lot's of overlapping allen keys, etc...


----------



## rdr

Cletis said:


> why do you have so many overlapping/double items?? just asking. I'm getting very fung shue lately. Not more than 1 of anything in my bags lately.
> 
> Looks like you have 5 channel locks, 3 tape measures, lot's of overlapping allen keys, etc...


If you really wanna know.....

Tape measures I buy quite a few of just because you can never have enough. The Klein channel locks up top I don't even really use. Got them in a starter kit when I started in the trade. Worst channel locks on the face of the earth. As for allen wrenches. For some reason I keep getting them for stocking stuffers.  I just recently bought the Knipex linemans. The multi tools.....one I actually bought, the other I found in a passageway aboard ship when I was in the navy and still have it. The 10 in 1 and 11 in 1 neither are complete. (I mentioned my luck with those in the thread about lost tools) The jab saws.....one was misplaced I replaced it and the original turned up a few weeks later. My meters.....the big fluke was the original from ten years ago....one is a wiggie.....the greenlee is a cheapo I picked up in a pinch one day 2 or 3 years ago when I went to a panel change 2 hrs from home and realized....oh crap I left my meters in my other bag, the other fluke I got from Santa a couple years ago. Screwdrivers......hell who DOESN'T have a plethora of screwdrivers? That picture isn't even half of mine.


----------



## Hacks

rdr said:


> Screwdrivers......hell who DOESN'T have a plethora of screwdrivers? That picture isn't even half of mine.


I don't. I do have a bunch in my bag that I keep in the truck, but I can do just about everything I ever need to do with a Lenox 9in1 and a big flathead.


----------



## slickvic277

Hacks said:


> I don't. I do have a bunch in my bag that I keep in the truck, but I can do just about everything I ever need to do with a Lenox 9in1 and a big flathead.


Funny, that's exactly how I roll. 9 times outta 10, all I need when I'm multi tasking is a pair of linesmans and my Klein 11 in 1.


----------



## Hacks

slickvic277 said:


> Funny, that's exactly how I roll. 9 times outta 10, all I need when I'm multi tasking is a pair of linesmans and my Klein 11 in 1.


Hey Vic, long time no see!

I like the Lenox 9in1 because it uses full size #2 phillips and flathead. It's the big bit like the one in the 5in1, instead of that little bit that most 10in1 and 11in1's use. The little bit falls out too easily.

The only downfall to the 9in1 is that you don't have the 2 torx drivers, but I never used those anyway, so I don't mind.


----------



## slickvic277

Hacks said:


> Hey Vic, long time no see!
> 
> I like the Lenox 9in1 because it uses full size #2 phillips and flathead. It's the big bit like the one in the 5in1, instead of that little bit that most 10in1 and 11in1's use. The little bit falls out too easily.
> 
> The only downfall to the 9in1 is that you don't have the 2 torx drivers, but I never used those anyway, so I don't mind.


Agreed.
The bits do fall out to much. I don't think I ever used the "star" bit in the screwdriver but I do like to use the robertson bit.
Hell, I even like that big fat bright orange 5 in 1 screwdriver the depot sells. It's like 6 bucks and you can beat and beat on it and the bit will never fall out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26

Here are a couple pics of mine, mainly for voice and data cabling. I'm an IT guy by day, I've collected quite a few tools over the years!


----------



## eutecticalloy

slickvic277 said:


> Agreed.
> The bits do fall out to much. I don't think I ever used the "star" bit in the screwdriver but I do like to use the robertson bit.
> Hell, I even like that big fat bright orange 5 in 1 screwdriver the depot sells. It's like 6 bucks and you can beat and beat on it and the bit will never fall out. :thumbsup:


I basically carry on me AN 11IN1, adjustable wrench, strippers and metric allen tool. I work in the maintenance dept for a food processing plant. The 11in1 really cuts down on the excess weight of multiple screwdrivers.


----------



## SteveO.

So if money wasn't an object, what would you yes say is the best bag out there for a guy doing residential service work, panel changes, basements, etc? I carry a meter, circuit tracer and regular hand tools everywhere along with a couple other bags of cordless tools, holesaws etc but would like to replace my big, heavy tool box with a bag that can carry a few other things. Thanks. ...Steve

PS. For those of you who use the 10 in 1's, I don't know how you do it. I have them in all my vehicles and one in my estimating binder but can't stand using them for more than the odd screw. I've got the Klein ones and hate them for everyday work. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveO. said:


> So if money wasn't an object, what would you yes say is the best bag out there for a guy doing residential service work, panel changes, basements, etc? I carry a meter, circuit tracer and regular hand tools everywhere along with a couple other bags of cordless tools, holesaws etc but would like to replace my big, heavy tool box with a bag that can carry a few other things. Thanks. ...Steve
> 
> PS. For those of you who use the 10 in 1's, I don't know how you do it. I have them in all my vehicles and one in my estimating binder but can't stand using them for more than the odd screw. I've got the Klein ones and hate them for everyday work. :no:


 
What you carry depends on what your personal preference is, it's up to your taste. My choice would be an open Veto so your can toss in some smalls items (screws/wire nuts/etc) but I really did more commerical work and wanted a closed bag for sticky finger avoidance. Look back in this thread for a pic of my Veto LC.


----------



## SteveO.

MechanicalDVR said:


> What you carry depends on what your personal preference is, it's up to your taste. My choice would be an open Veto so your can toss in some smalls items (screws/wire nuts/etc) but I really did more commerical work and wanted a closed bag for sticky finger avoidance. Look back in this thread for a pic of my Veto LC.


I'm a commercial/industrial guy who's moved on and now I do residential "side jobs" around my other career. Right now I use a tool box which is full of nuts, bolts, connectors, screws, etc as well as my hand tools and weighs over 60lbs. I think I'd like a closed bag but have never seen one of these in person. I'll probably see if the wholesaler listed on their site actually has these in stock and try and have a look. 

Do you find the LC to be big enough? I'm interested in the XXL, I think, so I can fit my bits, couple drills etc as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveO. said:


> I'm a commercial/industrial guy who's moved on and now I do residential "side jobs" around my other career. Right now I use a tool box which is full of nuts, bolts, connectors, screws, etc as well as my hand tools and weighs over 60lbs. I think I'd like a closed bag but have never seen one of these in person. I'll probably see if the wholesaler listed on their site actually has these in stock and try and have a look.
> 
> Do you find the LC to be big enough? I'm interested in the XXL, I think, so I can fit my bits, couple drills etc as well.


 
The LC is fine, it can be overloaded. I find two smaller bags are 1000x better than one you need a hand truck for. If I was installing I always liked an open carriertype tool caddy. CLC makes a couple great ones.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I finally am happy with the bag I posted above.
Others I had just did not work out...tried a variety of tool bags over the years. 
This one has a small pocket for a parts box, none of my tools fall out of the side (I had open tool totes before) and it even fits inside a milk crate. The only problem is how much stuff I still manage to cram in there!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jeffmoss26 said:


> I finally am happy with the bag I posted above.
> Others I had just did not work out...tried a variety of tool bags over the years.
> This one has a small pocket for a parts box, none of my tools fall out of the side (I had open tool totes before) and it even fits inside a milk crate. The only problem is how much stuff I still manage to cram in there!


 
The biggest problem with that bag is the first time you don't put it in the crate and it dumps inside your vehicle.


----------



## SteveO.

Well, I'm a sucker for new toys and tools so I went out this morning and bought a Veto XL bag. I can't believe I spent $179 on a tool bag but it looks pretty nice and I'm looking forward to loading it up when I get some time. Pics to follow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveO. said:


> Well, I'm a sucker for new toys and tools so I went out this morning and bought a Veto XL bag. I can't believe I spent $179 on a tool bag but it looks pretty nice and I'm looking forward to loading it up when I get some time. Pics to follow!


 
It will be heavy when loaded, good to keep in the van rather than carry. And I guess you haven't seen the $500 toolbags.


----------



## SteveO.

MechanicalDVR said:


> It will be heavy when loaded, good to keep in the van rather than carry. And I guess you haven't seen the $500 toolbags.


I don't do a ton of little stuff, mostly panel changes and basements, etc. so I'll drag it in to the house and leave it there. I've carried a 60lb toolbox in and out for the last 10 years that I've been on my own and can't imagine this bag will be heavier. Usually I get inside and load up my Carharrts with the tools I need and my M12 driver or my Milwaukee impact, depending what I'm doing. For me, this is more of a toy than anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Mptoth380

500 dollar tool bags?!!! What the h***!!!?!? Who makes them and are they for specialty items/tools?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## chewy

Mptoth380 said:


> 500 dollar tool bags?!!! What the h***!!!?!? Who makes them and are they for specialty items/tools?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


The Dr Wood by Occidental comes to mind and a Festool Systainer set up. If I'm working 12 to 14hr days then I'm willing to spend a bit of cash to make it easier on myself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mptoth380 said:


> 500 dollar tool bags?!!! What the h***!!!?!? Who makes them and are they for specialty items/tools?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 

The Dr. Wood bag is $500 and it isn't so much different from a Veto.


----------



## Mptoth380

I don't think I'd ever be able to let that bag out of my sight haha, I'd feel bad getting it dirty. And yea I agree it doesnt seem too far off from the veto. I do like the idea of the hinged tool covers with small parts bags on them tho, it's a slick idea even if it could potentially add some serious weight to the system

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## electric75

What do you guys use those folding ruler for? Finding angles?


----------



## SteveO.

So I loaded up my Veto XL last night and it's decent, but not great, IMO. After digging through my tool box I realized I'm really going to miss having that assortment of nuts, screws, lugs, connectors, staples and other random stuff that has saved my ass a few times, rattling around in the bottom. I'm wishing now I had bought the LC which would have better storage for a couple containers or random stuff so I'm not always having to carry a bin with me full of stuff to little jobs.

Other than the missing parts assortment, it seems like a great bag, but we'll see how it works on the job after being a tool box guy for 20 years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveO. said:


> So I loaded up my Veto XL last night and it's decent, but not great, IMO. After digging through my tool box I realized I'm really going to miss having that assortment of nuts, screws, lugs, connectors, staples and other random stuff that has saved my ass a few times, rattling around in the bottom. I'm wishing now I had bought the LC which would have better storage for a couple containers or random stuff so I'm not always having to carry a bin with me full of stuff to little jobs.
> 
> Other than the missing parts assortment, it seems like a great bag, but we'll see how it works on the job after being a tool box guy for 20 years.


 
Throw the loose stuff in a small zipper bag and it will fit in along side your tools when you zip up the Veto.


----------



## rdr

electric75 said:


> What do you guys use those folding ruler for? Finding angles?


They're good for matching existing offsets when somebody didn't use standard angles or a faster way to figure where and how much to bend the pipe when all you need is a kick. Some guys even use them for all their pipe running.


----------



## ilikepez

This is my toolbag. Since I took this picture I added a i400 clamp meter, a Fluke 374, some new Wera insulated screwdrivers, a couple of crescent wrenches, a 3/8ths socket set and wrench, and gloves. My headlamp was eaten by a dog and I had to replace it.


----------



## electriciansandy

Vetos are awesome, but I would never pay $500. I got mine on ebay for half and I wouldn't change it for anything. Don't spend too much on the bag itself, it will get worn out kinda fast and doesn't bring in money. Keep the hard earned cash for real equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveO.

MechanicalDVR said:


> Throw the loose stuff in a small zipper bag and it will fit in along side your tools when you zip up the Veto.


I ordered a few of the Klein canvas bags with grommets and will hang one from a carabiner on the D-rings. Should solve my storage concern for that and with another carabiner I can hang my cordless on another ring as well and be setup for most jobs I walk in to. 

I take back saying it's "decent but not great" after using it for the first time on a job. This bag is great and really makes it pleasant to find a tool or carry my stuff in and out. Far easier to work with than a tool box and I'll probably grab another model as well and outfit it more for service and troubleshooting. I think the Tech LC will be perfect for me to just have in the truck all the time for that unexpected call.


----------



## zwodubber

These work well for loose stuff, $7.00 for 3 at home depot


----------



## SteveO.

zwodubber said:


> These work well for loose stuff, $7.00 for 3 at home depot


I've got a few of the small Klein canvas bags similar to that but wanted something a little bigger with an eyelet to hang them on a carabiner. Klein makes those too so I picked up three. Should work great!


----------



## zwodubber

Let me know how the Kleins are, I haven't seen them. I use a CLC as my main bag with a storage bin for small parts. Needless to say the middle compartment on the top collects a lot of loose stuff which has saved me as well.

I just throw random things in the small husky bags and keep them in the power tool bags.


----------



## Mptoth380

zwodubber said:


> Let me know how the Kleins are, I haven't seen them. I use a CLC as my main bag with a storage bin for small parts. Needless to say the middle compartment on the top collects a lot of loose stuff which has saved me as well.
> 
> I just throw random things in the small husky bags and keep them in the power tool bags.


Is that a dewalt bag? I haven't seen them anywhere, any good?


----------



## zwodubber

Yep, made by CLC though. It's a pretty tough bag so far I've had it a few months and I like the layout.

Here's a link.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DG5582...0BP0/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1325127987&sr=8-7


----------



## rdr

Don't remember for sure if it was at one or both but I know at least orange and/or blue big box store have those.


----------



## jordandunlop

Here is the tool bag I currently use for all my extra tools. I will post some pics of my pouch soon.


----------



## bobmarlon

Cleaning out my bag before I go to school


----------



## oldtimer

Somebody is really going to love you, for spreading all your tools out on the living room rug! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bobmarlon

Luckily I have the day off and she doesn't :whistling2:


----------



## chewy

bobmarlon said:


> Cleaning out my bag before I go to school


Good to see someone else carrys a pullsaw :thumbsup:, handiest tool ever for how much they actually weigh, I carry my tajima on my toolbelt as it fits nicely into this flat bar sleeve - http://www.toolbelts.com/holsters.php plus its pretty much hidden in that sleeve and I like to keep them guessing on how I made the cut... small things amuse me sometimes :laughing:


----------



## Acadian9

I got a $75 pre-paid Visa card for Christmas so what better way to spend it than on some nice German tools? I was also looking for the Knipex pliers wrench (10") but couldn't find them at the stores I went to. 

4mm slot screwdriver for plate screws and a #0 Robertson just the the heck of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> I got a $75 pre-paid Visa card for Christmas so what better way to spend it than on some nice German tools? I was also looking for the Knipex pliers wrench (10") but couldn't find them at the stores I went to.
> 
> 4mm slot screwdriver for plate screws and a #0 Robertson just the the heck of it. :thumbsup:


I dont know if I have ever encountered a #0 robertson, what do you find them on?


----------



## rdr

chewy said:


> I dont know if I have ever encountered a #0 robertson, what do you find them on?


Yeah, really. Don't think I ever see anything smaller than a green robbie. Do you do a lot of controls?


----------



## bobmarlon

Acadian9 said:


> I got a $75 pre-paid Visa card for Christmas so what better way to spend it than on some nice German tools? I was also looking for the Knipex pliers wrench (10") but couldn't find them at the stores I went to.
> 
> 4mm slot screwdriver for plate screws and a #0 Robertson just the the heck of it. :thumbsup:


Where i live in vancouver you can buy knipex at westburn but its so expensive online is the way to go you just have to buy a few things to make up for shipping. I think nedco sells wera but the one here doesnt stock it.


----------



## bobmarlon

chewy said:


> Good to see someone else carrys a pullsaw :thumbsup:, handiest tool ever for how much they actually weigh, I carry my tajima on my toolbelt as it fits nicely into this flat bar sleeve - http://www.toolbelts.com/holsters.php plus its pretty much hidden in that sleeve and I like to keep them guessing on how I made the cut... small things amuse me sometimes :laughing:


Yeah the folding silky gomboy is amazing they blast threw 2x4s i need a new blade bad though ive used it since i pretended to be a carpenter.


----------



## SteveO.

chewy said:


> I dont know if I have ever encountered a #0 robertson, what do you find them on?


I used tO see them on exit lights and limit switches, but not much else. I still have one that's 20 years old and still looks new.


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> I dont know if I have ever encountered a #0 robertson, what do you find them on?


 Not sure honestly. I figure that when I do find a need, I'll have one handy.



rdr said:


> Yeah, really. Don't think I ever see anything smaller than a green robbie. Do you do a lot of controls?


Nope. Other than the stuff I did in trade school, I've never touched anything to do with controls.



bobmarlon said:


> Where i live in vancouver you can buy knipex at westburn but its so expensive online is the way to go you just have to buy a few things to make up for shipping. I think nedco sells wera but the one here doesnt stock it.


I like seeing tools on display and having them in my hand to make the decision. I know someone with decent prices that I'll be checking out. I'd go to Chads but they charge an extra $20 for shipping to Canada and I don't need $200 worth of tools for free shipping.


----------



## chewy

This is what I'm using as a drill case now plus a few other tools.Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Frank Mc

chewy said:


> This is what I'm using as a drill case now plus a few other tools.Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Chewy

Do yourself a favour and get a real toolbag....

http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/?gclid=CIWU1J6F5akCFYk3pAodckjLaA

;-)

Frank


----------



## chewy

Frank Mc said:


> Chewy
> 
> Do yourself a favour and get a real toolbag....
> 
> http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/?gclid=CIWU1J6F5akCFYk3pAodckjLaA
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Frank


I'm thinking about it, :laughing:


----------



## Frank Mc

chewy said:


> I'm thinking about it, :laughing:


Believe me you wont be disappointed...Best toolbag i have had to date....

I have a Veto XL Bag ...LT Bag....4 MB Bags .....and a TP3 Bag....

Your Probably best looking at the new TECH LC Bag......

Frank


----------



## chewy

Frank Mc said:


> Believe me you wont be disappointed...Best toolbag i have had to date....
> 
> I have a Veto XL Bag ...LT Bag....4 MB Bags .....and a TP3 Bag....
> 
> Your Probably best looking at the new TECH LC Bag......
> 
> Frank


I was looking at the XXL-F actually because of the large free area to store charger and drill/driver. It does look like it could get heavy though and if they took 200mm off the length it would be better.


----------



## local134gt

Veto XL ordered last night! Will be here on Wed, I'll post pics before and after. Switching over from a Husky bag.


----------



## Black Dog

local134gt said:


> Veto XL ordered last night! Will be here on Wed, I'll post pics before and after. Switching over from a Husky bag.


Those are great bags.

Next on my list.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

chewy said:


> I'm thinking about it, :laughing:


Go for it you will be glad you did.


----------



## SteveO.

So I went out and picked up a Veto Pro Pac XL and after loading it up, thought I would like something else as well so I could carry everything so I went out to get an MB to clip to it. Ended up coming home with the XLT as well, and am really happy with it.

Xl and XLT:










XL loaded up (minus my wrenches and sockets that are in the XLT):



















XLT isn't loaded yet but the reason I went with it is because instead of a laptop, I'll throw a parts bin in the center pocket, which fits well, or a couple drills and charger. This way, I can walk in with my two bags and have nearly everything I need in the way of tools and small parts.


----------



## zwodubber

SteveO. said:


> So I went out and picked up a Veto Pro Pac XL and after loading it up, thought I would like something else as well so I could carry everything so I went out to get an MB to clip to it. Ended up coming home with the XLT as well, and am really happy with it.
> 
> Xl and XLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL loaded up (minus my wrenches and sockets that are in the XLT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XLT isn't loaded yet but the reason I went with it is because instead of a laptop, I'll throw a parts bin in the center pocket, which fits well, or a couple drills and charger. This way, I can walk in with my two bags and have nearly everything I need in the way of tools and small parts.


Lookin great!


----------



## RobRoy

I posted these earlier, but now everybody is talking about the Veto. They are the shît, and take a damn good beating!!!!


----------



## zwodubber

robroy952 said:


> I posted these earlier, but now everybody is talking about the Veto. They are the shît, and take a damn good beating!!!!


Is that a random pic of Popcorn? :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

zwodubber said:


> Is that a random pic of Popcorn? :laughing:


I'm pre gaming for new years.....
How did that photo get in there? I laughed so hard, I decided to keep it!

It's even more funny that I just finished some popcorn!


----------



## jay_bolton

SteveO. said:


> So I went out and picked up a Veto Pro Pac XL and after loading it up, thought I would like something else as well so I could carry everything so I went out to get an MB to clip to it. Ended up coming home with the XLT as well, and am really happy with it.


Where did you pick up the XLT, online or retail ? I've got an LC and am looking to upgrade to the Tech-LC.


----------



## SteveO.

jay_bolton said:


> Where did you pick up the XLT, online or retail ? I've got an LC and am looking to upgrade to the Tech-LC.


I shopped around everywhere in Calgary and online and the best deal I found was local at one of the heating suppliers. Way cheaper than anywhere else that I could find and they had the Tech LC in stock as well. WWG Totaline on Ogden Rd was where I found it. Cheers. ...Steve


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Frank...What made you go away from the Beehive bag you were using? I thought it looked like a tough as nails bag with alot of space and organizing pockets.


----------



## HARRY304E

jay_bolton said:


> Where did you pick up the XLT, online or retail ? I've got an LC and am looking to upgrade to the Tech-LC.


I like that bag..:thumbup:

http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/products/veto-pro-pac-tech-lc


----------



## RamsayX

Mptoth380 said:


> Is that a dewalt bag? I haven't seen them anywhere, any good?


Yep Home Depot has them, I've had mine for a few months (new apprentice here!) but I'm starting to outgrow it already ... the shoulder strap is starting to rip too. It's well worth the $45 I paid for it at HD ... but now I'm looking at Veto bags.


----------



## Mptoth380

RamsayX said:


> Yep Home Depot has them, I've had mine for a few months (new apprentice here!) but I'm starting to outgrow it already ... the shoulder strap is starting to rip too. It's well worth the $45 I paid for it at HD ... but now I'm looking at Veto bags.


Yes, Ive also had my eyes on a few of the veto products as well as occidental leather, I own mostly CLC bags, they've been pretty good an taken quite a harsh beating, I do find myself often changing my tool bag/carrier tho :/


----------



## zwodubber

RamsayX said:


> Yep Home Depot has them, I've had mine for a few months (new apprentice here!) but I'm starting to outgrow it already ... the shoulder strap is starting to rip too. It's well worth the $45 I paid for it at HD ... but now I'm looking at Veto bags.


I hear ya, I outgrew it when I went on a power tool kick so I have multiple bags and cases. I also have a husky tool tote in the van with spare hand tools.

I never used the shoulder strap, if you want a brand new one let me know...


----------



## HARRY304E

RamsayX said:


> Yep Home Depot has them, I've had mine for a few months (new apprentice here!) but I'm starting to outgrow it already ... the shoulder strap is starting to rip too. It's well worth the $45 I paid for it at HD ... but now I'm looking at Veto bags.


It really is funny how you out grow tool bags but as you learn the trade you will end up with several tool bags..:laughing:

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> It really is funny how you out grow tool bags but as you learn the trade you will end up with several tool bags..:laughing:
> 
> Welcome to the forum..:thumbup::thumbup:


You are exactly correct, my original set of tools was pathetic until I starting working with guys and finding out what was needed. It seemed like every day I needed something new.


----------



## Mptoth380

zwodubber said:


> You are exactly correct, my original set of tools was pathetic until I starting working with guys and finding out what was needed. It seemed like every day I needed something new.


Yea I completely agree, I still love finding new things and tools to make life easier, I don't care if my bag weighs a little more every year haha!


----------



## Mptoth380

Has anyone used both the felo chisel drivers and the wera chisel drivers to compare them? I'm about to just get a set of each and I'm curious which ones take a better beating


----------



## Sparky J

In this trade it's "he who dies with the most tools wins!!!"
:thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## dowmace

I dont think I ever posted pics of my toolbag before but I used to carry a much more impressive set of stuff, this is and extremely thinned out setup there are also quite a few things not pictured like my chain wrenches and a couple other tools I use for running large grc.


----------



## Frasbee

Mptoth380 said:


> Has anyone used both the felo chisel drivers and the wera chisel drivers to compare them? I'm about to just get a set of each and I'm curious which ones take a better beating


I would guess they're comparable. Just pick the one you find more comfortable in your hand. Or looks cooler for that matter.


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> I would guess they're comparable. Just pick the one you find more comfortable in your hand. Or looks cooler for that matter.


Never tried felo but I know all the Wera stuff I have gotten is top notch so I stuck with them. I used the chisel driver briefly and elt little to no vibration, it was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## mclovin

This is what I bring to the party


----------



## eutecticalloy

zwodubber said:


> Never tried felo but I know all the Wera stuff I have gotten is top notch so I stuck with them. I used the chisel driver briefly and elt little to no vibration, it was awesome :thumbsup:


I switched to wera for about six months. Chisel drivers and all. I went back to klein. I think the klein wear better. I still have the wera but I dont think i will buy anymore.

My bag of choice is the veto pro pac xl and I really want the tp3. 

Any one know a good place I could get it online. Seems sold out most sites or they jack up the price.


----------



## Holt

eutecticalloy said:


> I switched to wera for about six months. Chisel drivers and all. I went back to klein. I think the klein wear better. I still have the wera but I dont think i will buy anymore.
> 
> My bag of choice is the veto pro pac xl and I really want the tp3.
> 
> Any one know a good place I could get it online. Seems sold out most sites or they jack up the price.


Are you interested in selling your Wera stuff?


----------



## Flectric

Mptoth380 said:


> Has anyone used both the felo chisel drivers and the wera chisel drivers to compare them? I'm about to just get a set of each and I'm curious which ones take a better beating


Felo is superior IMO. Stronger blade. Wera's are great but wear a tad easier. Felo ( IMO ) probably makes the best screwdrivers period. I have both,but the Wera chisels are back up ups now, I carry the Wera laser tips for normal driving but the Felo chisels for the heady duty stuff.


----------



## michael3

Roadhouse said:


> Okay,
> 
> 
> A few of my meters. All Fieldpiece, thank you very much. I now have triple that many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the feildpiece stick for my everyday carry. I leave the fluke in the truck, don't want it getting damaged. Love it. Fits everywhere.


----------



## eutecticalloy

Holt said:


> Are you interested in selling your Wera stuff?


My dad always said "everything is for sale, you just have to name the right price."

Let me get the inventory together here

(2) chisel drivers, (pretty beat up on handle end)

(1) 05009315003 PZ 2 Driver 

(1) Multi 6-piece set
Slotted, Phillips and square-head screws
Code 
05347778001	
334	1 x 1.2x6.5x150
335	1 x 0.8x4.0x100
350 PH	1 x PH 1x80; 1 x PH 2x100
368	1 x # 1x80; 1 x # 2x100

(1) Kraftform hand-held bit holder 817 VDE for Wera VDE interchangeable blades
VDE interchangeable blades (each 154 mm long)
7-piece set

Code 
05003473002	
817 VDE	1 x 9x102
KK 60 i	1 x 0.6x3.5x154; 1 x 1.0x5.5x154
KK 62 i	1 x PH 1x154; 1 x PH 2x154
KK 68 i	1 x # 1x154; 1 x # 2x154



















Exclude everything but the WERA stuff. Name your price for the whole lot or individuals...


----------



## Holt

I will have to look at my funds right now. (kinda low) I didnt know you had that much stuff. Im interested in it all but if anything I really want the 6 piece kraftform set. I really have no need for a pz driver. If you have a price in mind for any or all or if you interested in a trade send me a pm. I have a decent pair of blue handle klein linesmans that I dont use anymore and nutdrivers.


----------



## RY3

Anybody ever try one of these bags?








http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-workshop/tool-bags-tool-belts/tool-bags/22201.aspx
Ive had one for 5 years. Lifetime warranty! and you can return it for any reason. I ripped the tape loop off and sent it back and they sent me a brand new one. It used to be $60 now they are $100 still well worth it.


----------



## Diablo

Do you have any actual pictures of this? Im curious.




RY3 said:


> Anybody ever try one of these bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-workshop/tool-bags-tool-belts/tool-bags/22201.aspx
> Ive had one for 5 years. Lifetime warranty! and you can return it for any reason. I ripped the tape loop off and sent it back and they sent me a brand new one. It used to be $60 now they are $100 still well worth it.


----------



## Frasbee

Flectric said:


> Felo is superior IMO. Stronger blade. Wera's are great but wear a tad easier. Felo ( IMO ) probably makes the best screwdrivers period. I have both,but the Wera chisels are back up ups now, I carry the Wera laser tips for normal driving but the Felo chisels for the heady duty stuff.


Alright, we're splitting hairs now.


----------



## RY3

Diablo said:


> Do you have any actual pictures of this? Im curious.


yea ill take some tomorrow


----------



## Diablo

RY3 said:


> yea ill take some tomorrow


Awesome thanks.


----------



## Acadian9

For my birthday later this month, I asked my mom to get me a leather tool tote. She said to buy it and she'll deduct the price from my rent. I ended up buying it yesterday as I was in the area I got it from. Not bad for $130 eh?


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> For my birthday later this month, I asked my mom to get me a leather tool tote. She said to buy it and she'll deduct the price from my rent. I ended up buying it yesterday as I was in the area I got it from. Not bad for $130 eh?


Nice mate, looks like you should get a few years out of that.


----------



## bduerler

chewy said:


> Nice mate, looks like you should get a few years out of that.


if it is an ideal leather tote its lifetime warrantied


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> Nice mate, looks like you should get a few years out of that.


Thanks. :thumbsup:



bduerler said:


> if it is an ideal leather tote its lifetime warrantied


Its from Kuny's. Its a Canadian company (AFAIK) and is made in Canada which is why I bought it. 

http://www.kunysleather.com/index.htm


----------



## bduerler

Acadian9 said:


> Thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Its from Kuny's. Its a Canadian company (AFAIK) and is made in Canada which is why I bought it.
> 
> http://www.kunysleather.com/index.htm


well Ideal's entire leather line is made in canada....


----------



## stuiec

I just traded in my pouch & tools


----------



## stuiec

For these


----------



## chewy

stuiec said:


> I just traded in my pouch & tools


Whats that tool beneath your stubbies?


----------



## Acadian9

bduerler said:


> well Ideal's entire leather line is made in canada....


You're right. My Tuff-Tote pouch (not tote) was made in Canada. But Ideal is an American company so I went with the Kuny's one. Also, it is at least $70 cheaper and I see no reason for it to not last as long as a similarly built Ideal tote.

stuiec, does that mean you're in school?


----------



## stuiec

chewy said:


> Whats that tool beneath your stubbies?


 
Termination driver. The bits store in the shaft, it is just popped out for the photo.


----------



## stuiec

Acadian9 said:


> stuiec, does that mean you're in school?


yep. 3rd yr.


----------



## Acadian9

stuiec said:


> yep. 3rd yr.


Advanced eh? I'm in school too lol. Where about?


----------



## stuiec

Acadian9 said:


> Advanced eh? I'm in school too lol. Where about?


 
Edmonton. I'm liking the curriculum this yr. I like motors and transformers.:thumbsup:


----------



## jordandunlop

Nice to see someone still wearing the pouch.:thumbsup: I have a similar setup but mine is the Klein Tools Powerline series.


----------



## stuiec

jordandunlop said:


> Nice to see someone still wearing the pouch.:thumbsup: I have a similar setup but mine is the Klein Tools Powerline series.


 
I need to empty non essentials out when I wear it. As it is it is over 20lbs, too much to wear all day. I have a veto as well from a previous life, but don't really like it for what I'm doing right now. A better troubleshooting bag I think. Its good for the rest of my tools though.


----------



## rdr

May just get a small gangbox and a golf cart to tow it around with. Throw a ladder or two on top, ride that around the job site. 

Xuck it.....


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Im also in school

the kuny pouch, where abouts in ontario did you get it?


----------



## jordandunlop

stuiec- I should do that to my pouch is really loaded down and I carry a driil or impact on my belt to. But the day I take those tools out I need them for a different task and its a long walk to van.


----------



## stuiec

jordandunlop said:


> stuiec- I should do that to my pouch is really loaded down and I carry a driil or impact on my belt to. But the day I take those tools out I need them for a different task and its a long walk to van.


 
Yeah I know. Some jobs I'm on I can set up with a cart or a Baker and be good all day, but the outfit I work for does small to medium size commercial with a bit of service sprinkled in and the odd resi call, so its hard to plan for every situation. This is the best for me so far. Plus I have my old "hoard everything" habits from my past occupation to break. All part of the education I guess.


----------



## SteveO.

stuiec said:


>


I'm doing third year right now too, but it's about my 20th time through it.:thumbup:

Good luck and let me know if you need a hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Acadian9

Breakfasteatre said:


> Im also in school
> 
> the kuny pouch, where abouts in ontario did you get it?


I bought it at Concord Hardware in Concord. Keele and Hwy 7 if you're around there. I'm sure other hardware stores will carry it but they're few and far between.


----------



## with honor

See post - 2131


----------



## Frasbee

I bought clc's medium zipper pouch and am loving it. I officially retired my old 20 pocket rig I bought in year 1. It has a clip so I dont NEED a belt.


----------



## HARRY304E

with honor said:


> Tool Pictures..


Darryl are these the pictures that you were trying to post?

When you post Pictures from your photo bucket account all you have to do is click on the* IMG code* that will copy it then you can paste it here the code will show up in the post box,Then hit Preview post and the picture should show up for you..:thumbsup:


----------



## with honor

Oh you are the man, thank you!

I was doing it all from my phone so it was quite confused.


----------



## HARRY304E

with honor said:


> Oh you are the man, thank you!
> 
> I was doing it all from my phone so it was quite confused.


See if you can upload those pictures in your first post so that those URL'S are not showing because the way it is now everyone can open those links and look at all the pictures you have on that account..:laughing:

But if you cant do it ask one of the Moderators to do it because they can edit your posts but i can not.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

with honor said:


> Oh you are the man, thank you!
> 
> I was doing it all from my phone so it was quite confused.


I'll admit i have no idea how to post pictures from my Iphone i tried it many times..:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> I'll admit i have no idea how to post pictures from my Iphone i tried it many times..:blink::laughing::laughing:


you can do it with the electriciantalk app. My iPhone is broken or I would explain how to do it but forget off the top of my head


----------



## RobRoy

Click the + button in between the "new reply" and the "send" button.

It's so easy, a caveman could do it!


----------



## Wireman191

I have not seen a level like this in any photos yet, do you guys not like them or not know about them? Its all I carry, LOVE IT!

View attachment fju.bmp


----------



## Wireman191




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wireman191 said:


> I have not seen a level like this in any photos yet, do you guys not like them or not know about them? Its all I carry, LOVE IT!
> 
> View attachment 11260


 
What brand are they? I have a similar one in my bags.


----------



## Flectric

Checkpoint and Greenlee have been making those levels for a while now. Greenlee makes two sizes a little shorty and the normall torpedo. There's also other companies who makes this same style. I personally like the all aluminum body, light weight but strong.


----------



## Wireman191

checkpoint


----------



## Frasbee

Flectric said:


> Checkpoint and Greenlee have been making those levels for a while now. Greenlee makes two sizes a little shorty and the normall torpedo. There's also other companies who makes this same style. I personally like the all aluminum body, light weight but strong.


Checkpoint makes the levels that greenlee slaps its name on. Notice that checkpoint won't sell a green level under their own name.


----------



## MWayne

This is a homemade hammer loop I installed on my toolbag at home. It is a repurposed rod from a caulking gun that was in the scrap metal barrel attached with a 1/4-20 screw with fender washers and nuts. Let the laughing begin!


----------



## stuiec

MWayne said:


> This is a homemade hammer loop I installed on my toolbag at home. It is a repurposed rod from a caulking gun that was in the scrap metal barrel attached with a 1/4-20 screw with fender washers and nuts. Let the *laughing* begin!


maybe when you show your home made hammer in it :laughing:


----------



## bduerler

Wireman191 said:


> View attachment 11262


i have 7 checkpoint levels, been using them for years


----------



## rdr

Wireman191 said:


> View attachment 11262


I've had the greenlee version of that one for about 4 years. The 45 degree vial came out of it a few weeks ago and I sort of cobbled it back with a dab of silicone. Gonna replace it soon maybe or maybe not with a similar one. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## bduerler

rdr said:


> I've had the greenlee version of that one for about 4 years. The 45 degree vial came out of it a few weeks ago and I sort of cobbled it back with a dab of silicone. Gonna replace it soon maybe or maybe not with a similar one. I'm not sure yet.


checkpoints pricing went way up


----------



## with honor

*hmm*

them are nice and they hardly ever fall off emt but for now i'll stick to my lifetime warranty craftsman, and honestly i had the craftsmans pro lines mens and they lasted 3 years and i loved them BUT they stopped making them. so they gave me some cheap green lees im going knipex next just got to find the pair with a crimper!


----------



## WingDrive

i also used to use the craftsman pro linesmens, i thought it was just my local sears that stopped carrying them due to me getting a free refill whenever they dulled out. i probably have gotten like 5 refills.


----------



## bduerler

with honor said:


> them are nice and they hardly ever fall off emt but for now i'll stick to my lifetime warranty craftsman, and honestly i had the craftsmans pro lines mens and they lasted 3 years and i loved them BUT they stopped making them. so they gave me some cheap green lees im going knipex next just got to find the pair with a crimper!


checkpoint is lifetime warrantied as well


----------



## Frasbee

WingDrive said:


> i also used to use the craftsman pro linesmens, i thought it was just my local sears that stopped carrying them due to me getting a free refill whenever they dulled out. i probably have gotten like 5 refills.


I had'em too.

Can't say I'm surprised, though.


----------



## Nuzzie

Currently doing a "Pre Apprenticeship Course" at my local polytech, and this is what I have so far.


















My tool belt (which is actually a chippie's)










That's what i keep in it most of the time. If i need anything else I'll just chuck it in since there's lots of space. But in general I hate a loaded up tool belt.


----------



## Acadian9

Why 3 pairs of side cutters?


----------



## Nuzzie

Yellow pair my school provided me with, the greeny pair is from my garage and are years old, and the blue ones are Channellocks I just got. Had the green and yellow ones in there before I got the new Chan's because I couldn't decide which one I liked better and just haven't taken them out yet. Will most likely keep the green ones in there to cut nails or screws when I don't wanna wreck the other ones.


----------



## zwodubber

This was a crazy week and after 14 hour days my bags got way to unorganized 

Gonna clean things up tomorrow, i'll grab a pic


----------



## oldtimer

Acadian9 said:


> Why 3 pairs of side cutters?


 I only see 1 pair of sidecutters (linemans).

But why 3 pair of diagonal cutters? Good question!


----------



## SteveO.

oldtimer said:


> I only see 1 pair of sidecutters (linemans).
> 
> But why 3 pair of diagonal cutters? Good question!


We all call them (diagonal cutters) sidecutters too and everyone calls linemens "kleins", that I've ever worked with here.


----------



## Acadian9

SteveO. said:


> We all call them (diagonal cutters) sidecutters too and everyone calls linemens "kleins", that I've ever worked with here.


Those lineman's are simply called "pliers" here. Diagonals are called sidecutter's too lol.


----------



## SteveO.

Acadian9 said:


> Those lineman's are simply called "pliers" here. Diagonals are called sidecutter's too lol.


I guess we all have our own terminology for them, but it doesn't really matter unless you work with another guy and need a tool in a hurry. I know how to buy my own tools and I work alone, so I can call them whatever I want and nobody argues. :thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

SteveO. said:


> I guess we all have our own terminology for them, but it doesn't really matter unless you work with another guy and need a tool in a hurry. I know how to buy my own tools and I work alone, so I can call them whatever I want and nobody argues. :thumbup:


What do you call your pump pliers?


----------



## SteveO.

Acadian9 said:


> What do you call your pump pliers?


Channel locks.


----------



## Bkessler

Wireman191 said:


> checkpoint


I have a checkpoint level that was half a bubble off when it's horizontal and it's only a few months old.


----------



## Acadian9

SteveO. said:


> Channel locks.


Same here. I think of all the tools, that name is most common lol.


----------



## RobRoy

Nuzzie said:


> Yellow pair my school provided me with, the greeny pair is from my garage and are years old, and the blue ones are Channellocks I just got. Had the green and yellow ones in there before I got the new Chan's because I couldn't decide which one I liked better and just haven't taken them out yet. Will most likely keep the green ones in there to cut nails or screws when I don't wanna wreck the other ones.


Why the insulated screwdrivers? Apprentices have no business being in hot panels. Pre-apprentices, even more so. They will serve a good purpose for you when that time comes, but be careful. It only takes one careless mistake in this trade. Careless could be not knowing what you're getting into, or not understanding what is going on in a panel. Are you working in live panels?

Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

:icon_cheesygrin:


zwodubber said:


> This was a crazy week and after 14 hour days my bags got way to unorganized
> 
> Gonna clean things up tomorrow, i'll grab a pic


Do a before and after pic.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## jza

robroy952 said:


> Why the insulated screwdrivers? Apprentices have no business being in hot panels. Pre-apprentices, even more so. They will serve a good purpose for you when that time comes, but be careful. It only takes one careless mistake in this trade. Careless could be not knowing what you're getting into, or not understanding what is going on in a panel. Are you working in live panels?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


holllly, shut upppp. You aren't his dad, or his journeyman, or his boss.


----------



## bduerler

robroy952 said:


> Why the insulated screwdrivers? Apprentices have no business being in hot panels. Pre-apprentices, even more so. They will serve a good purpose for you when that time comes, but be careful. It only takes one careless mistake in this trade. Careless could be not knowing what you're getting into, or not understanding what is going on in a panel. Are you working in live panels?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


he is from New Zealand do you think that the insulated tools could be part of his tool list???? Because most countries outside of Mexico, Canada, and the good ol US of A require insulated drivers. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## chewy

bduerler said:


> he is from New Zealand do you think that the insulated tools could be part of his tool list???? Because most countries outside of Mexico, Canada, and the good ol US of A require insulated drivers. Just my 2 cents worth


Supply houses sell most apprentice kits and screwdriver kits as insulated over here, proffesional grade driver sets that arent insulated are rarer than hens teeth. With/felo/skg they are a hard plastic not fragile rubber and get used by most sparks as everyday tools with the tips wearing out way before the insulation.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## LightsOn81

Line mans are kleins or side cutters and diagonals are dikes down here. My dad calls diagonals dikes and kleins TLs. Frigging Yankees! :whistling2


----------



## chewy

LightsOn81 said:


> Line mans are kleins or side cutters and diagonals are dikes down here. My dad calls diagonals dikes and kleins TLs. Frigging Yankees! :whistling2


Jab saws are Gib saws down here due to the fact that "Gib" is a brand of drywall :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

jza said:


> holllly, shut upppp. You aren't his dad, or his journeyman, or his boss.


I asked the guy a simple question. I did not tell him he shouldn't do anything. Our practice here in AMERICA, is what I stated. Why you mad? Grow up and go troll somewhere else. I asked him an honest question. You are from Canada, not New Zealand. How would you know their general practice?


----------



## RobRoy

I don't care what country, or continent you're from. If you don't have the proper training to be in a live panel, you have NO BUSINESS being in it. Even if the apprenticeship tool list has insulated tools on it. It's your life, and the others around you, you could be putting a threat on.


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> I don't care what country, or continent you're from. If you don't have the proper training to be in a live panel, you have NO BUSINESS being in it. Even if the apprenticeship tool list has insulated tools on it. It's your life, and the others around you, you could be putting a threat on.


It doesnt mean he is going to be working live and he never said he intended to work in live panels without being trained or supervised. You can go to a big box store here and buy insulated drivers and half the time all the supply house has is insulated drivers, it doesnt mean everybody is running around working live before theyre qualified.


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> It doesnt mean he is going to be working live and he never said he intended to work in live panels without being trained or supervised. You can go to a big box store here and buy insulated drivers and half the time all the supply house has is insulated drivers, it doesnt mean everybody is running around working live before theyre qualified.


Ok. I see insulated tools. I would think that person is qualified to use them. Isnt that like me saying that I have a jet on my property, I just don't have the qualification to use it yet......:whistling2:


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> Ok. I see insulated tools. I would think that person is qualified to use them. Isnt that like me saying that I have a jet on my property, I just don't have the qualification to use it yet......:whistling2:


Yeah but still cool to have, haha.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## RobRoy

chewy said:


> Yeah but still cool to have, haha.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


I don't disagree with having them. Not one bit. But, they should only be used by properly trained individuals. 
If I gave my son a manual car, I'd properly teach him to drive it first. The same goes with insulated tools.


----------



## Barjack

I got this Husky rolling tool box for Christmas. I really like it. I can get all of my cordless tools and accessories, plus a lot of the hand tools I use regularly, and roll them into the job site without killing my back. 

Here's all the tools:









Here's the cordless stuff packed up:









Here it is all ready to go:









Here's all the tools on my tool belt. I find carrying my 12V impact driver helps balance things out even though it is a bit heavier. 









All ready to go:









With this setup I can get into a job be productive fairly quickly. Throw a parts bin and a couple of buckets (one for materials, one for trash) and you're good to go!


----------



## chewy

robroy952 said:


> I don't disagree with having them. Not one bit. But, they should only be used by properly trained individuals.
> If I gave my son a manual car, I'd properly teach him to drive it first. The same goes with insulated tools.


I'd imagine that the sparks that carry insulated tools as everyday users are only using them in a setting which actually requires insulated tools less than 1% of the time but I do agree with what you are saying. 

Do give your son a manual car, he will be better for it in the long run. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

Reason I have insulated screwdrivers (why aren't you guys asking about my awesome insulated linesmans?):

1. The set of screwdrivers the school gave me aren't very good (the stanleys pictured), and I wanted to replace them on the cheap.
2. Mitre 10 had that Fuller set for $30 which is pretty resonable.
3. The Wiha one came with my linesmans.
4. They are comfortable to use!

No I don't do hot work. I do not plan on doing hot work in the near future regardless of the fact I have insulated tools. Have only been doing my course for 4 months, and been out on work experience for 2 months, but that is only 2 days a week. I am so wet behind the ears it is not funny.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## RobRoy

Glad to hear that. Stick with it, and before you know it, you will be needing those insulated tools. 

Chewy, he's 14, and I've let him do a burnout in our supercharged car. He will probably get a truck, as he likes to go mudding, and likes the practical uses of a truck.


----------



## haltonelectrician

What tool belt/accessories are these?



Barjack said:


> View attachment 11435
> 
> 
> All ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 11436


----------



## Barjack

mattwright999 said:


> What tool belt/accessories are these?


I've pieced that tool belt together. The main pouch is McGuire/Nicholas Electrician's Pouch, with a general pouch for my meter and a tape measure holder. The drill holster can be found at any Lowe's/Home Depot.


----------



## haltonelectrician

Barjack said:


> I've pieced that tool belt together. The main pouch is McGuire/Nicholas Electrician's Pouch, with a general pouch for my meter and a tape measure holder. The drill holster can be found at any Lowe's/Home Depot.


Whos makes that small general pouch? 

I really like the idea of a big left pouch for misc stuff and a small pouch+drill holder on the right. It always bugs me that you either get two big pouchs or you get one big pouch on the left and drill holder on the right but you dont have access to a few common tools on the right(linesmans/sidecutters/screwdriver) (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Frasbee

Barjack said:


> I got this Husky rolling tool box for Christmas. I really like it. I can get all of my cordless tools and accessories, plus a lot of the hand tools I use regularly, and roll them into the job site without killing my back.
> 
> Here's all the tools:
> 
> View attachment 11432
> 
> 
> Here's the cordless stuff packed up:
> 
> View attachment 11433
> 
> 
> Here it is all ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 11434
> 
> 
> Here's all the tools on my tool belt. I find carrying my 12V impact driver helps balance things out even though it is a bit heavier.
> 
> View attachment 11435
> 
> 
> All ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 11436
> 
> 
> With this setup I can get into a job be productive fairly quickly. Throw a parts bin and a couple of buckets (one for materials, one for trash) and you're good to go!
> 
> View attachment 11437


CLC makes a drill holster for smaller 12volt stuff now. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## bduerler

robroy952 said:


> I don't care what country, or continent you're from. If you don't have the proper training to be in a live panel, you have NO BUSINESS being in it. Even if the apprenticeship tool list has insulated tools on it. It's your life, and the others around you, you could be putting a threat on.


jeez just stating my 2 cents didnt mean get you all hot under the collar over it


----------



## Frasbee

You don't even need insulated tools to work in a live panel.


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> You don't even need insulated tools to work in a live panel.


:laughing: well being lowv guy i dont need them but I actually own a very nice set of them because when you do work in an industrial environment osha doesnt care what voltage you work with, you better have them or at least that is how it is here


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> :laughing: well being lowv guy i dont need them but I actually own a very nice set of them because when you do work in an industrial environment osha doesnt care what voltage you work with, you better have them or at least that is how it is here


Oh I have them, but I actually use them more for mechanical stuff than live work. In fact, I've stuck my normal screwdrivers in hot panels more than my insulated ones. :blink:


----------



## bduerler

Frasbee said:


> Oh I have them, but I actually use them more for mechanical stuff than live work. In fact, I've stuck my normal screwdrivers in hot panels more than my insulated ones. :blink:


 be careful my friend i would prefer not to have to read about you.... if ya catch my drift


----------



## RobRoy

bduerler said:


> jeez just stating my 2 cents didnt mean get you all hot under the collar over it


I am not upset. I could care less what he does. If I had an apprentice/LV tech with insulated tools, I'd tell them the same thing.:whistling2:


----------



## Frasbee

bduerler said:


> be careful my friend i would prefer not to have to read about you.... if ya catch my drift


I'm not talking the big MDP in industrial plants, I'm talking 100 amp panels swapping out a breaker type thing.

If I'm not comfortable doing it, I don't do it.


Well, I _sometimes_ do it... :whistling2:


----------



## zwodubber

robroy952 said:


> :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> Do a before and after pic.:icon_cheesygrin:


Sorry, no before pics but here are some new ones. I was finding bits in every bag, drivers I thought were lost in the multitool bag, etc... It was a tiring and at times frustrating week. All in all it appears I only lost a tape measure and I'm sure one of the guys has it and will return it. Everything is back in the bag i want it in now.











contents of bags












The bit sets were a complete mess, and I have more milwaukee bits than dewalts now :laughing: The shockwave philips are awesome!


----------



## bduerler

robroy952 said:


> I am not upset. I could care less what he does. If I had an apprentice/LV tech with insulated tools, I'd tell them the same thing.:whistling2:


yea well excuse me that the general area down here for ALL INDUSTRIAL job sites require the use of insulated tools they dont care if its 12 VDC or 480 AC there are zero exceptions either you follow the rules or they fine you. Sorry but I rather not be fined at all and believe me I have seen more LV guys in this area more qualified than most of the arrogant overpaid lazy ass spark's that over populate my community. Just because your an electrician makes you qualified to use a pair of pliers more so than me? They cut wire just the same insulated or non so off your high horse.


----------



## RobRoy

Nice setup:thumbup:
I feel you on the busy week making your tools a mess. I worked 92 hours last week, and almost 60 this week! I am going to reorganize my truck tomorrow. I have a little work ahead of me:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

bduerler said:


> yea well excuse me that the general area down here for ALL INDUSTRIAL job sites require the use of insulated tools they dont care if its 12 VDC or 480 AC there are zero exceptions either you follow the rules or they fine you. Sorry but I rather not be fined at all and believe me I have seen more LV guys in this area more qualified than most of the arrogant overpaid lazy ass spark's that over populate my community. Just because your an electrician makes you qualified to use a pair of pliers more so than me? They cut wire just the same insulated or non so off your high horse.


No high horse for me. You are better off with insulated tools. I was asking him if he worked in live panels, because he stated he was a pre apprentice. Around here, pre apprentices have two main tools. A shovel, and a broom!:thumbup:
I don't have any apprentices to worry about where I'm at. Although I do have laborers dig for me when needed, and have two good back hoe operators on site at all times.


----------



## Nuzzie

robroy952 said:


> No high horse for me. You are better off with insulated tools. I was asking him if he worked in live panels, because he stated he was a pre apprentice. Around here, pre apprentices have two main tools. A shovel, and a broom!:thumbup:
> I don't have any apprentices to worry about where I'm at. Although I do have laborers dig for me when needed, and have two good back hoe operators on site at all times.


Haven't done any shoveling yet. Was allowed to terminate a 150kW motor, though most of what I do is pulling, labelling, and glanding cable, doing grunt jobs, dismantling old cabinets and other stuff.

I've used nearly every tool pictured on the job in some form or another. Gib saw has seen bugger all use though.


----------



## RobRoy

You do have a nice tool setup going on.

Just remember, that you have to work your way up the ladder. How old are you? If you're early 20s, you still have at least 40 years to go. Be smart, and always work safe. 

Don't ever be afraid to ask a question if you are unsure of something. Sometimes people that are sure it is right, are wrong. 

Some of these guys jump on here stating that I'm not your boss, or your dad, so don't worry about it. I bet they are like that with everybody. :no: :blink:


----------



## Nuzzie

robroy952 said:


> You do have a nice tool setup going on.
> 
> Just remember, that you have to work your way up the ladder. How old are you? If you're early 20s, you still have at least 40 years to go. Be smart, and always work safe.
> 
> Don't ever be afraid to ask a question if you are unsure of something. Sometimes people that are sure it is right, are wrong.
> 
> Some of these guys jump on here stating that I'm not your boss, or your dad, so don't worry about it. I bet they are like that with everybody. :no: :blink:


Thanks. Sometime I'm going to look at importing some of those Wera screwdrivers, they look quite nice. 

I'm 20, and I hope my body will hold up for another 40 years. I make it a point to never jump into anything without knowing full well what I'm doing, the person I'm asking can think me an idiot but that doesn't matter. I want something done right the first time, not do something wrong and have it be a big job to fix down the road just because of not asking a 10 second question. Not just that though, doing something without knowing WHAT you're doing is hugely dangerous of course.

I never took your initial post as condescending or bossy or any other negative way. It was a fair point to make.


----------



## RobRoy

Trolls be getting hungry, and don't have nice things to say when they aren't fed.:whistling2:

The Weras are nice. They've held up well.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Thanks. Sometime I'm going to look at importing some of those Wera screwdrivers, they look quite nice.


http://www.i-tools.co.nz/ had an insulated set of Weras on Trademe for $49.00, they dont show them on inventory but it wouldnt be a bad idea to email them and ask if they are getting a new shipment in or if they have any left. They also have a good selection of Channellock that arent too dear at all.

http://www.tlcnz.co.nz/index.php/ta...lity/eb415-heavy-duty-electrician-s-belt.html This might be a good option if you dont like a larger pouch and are going to be working out of a bag. Mitre 10 Mega sell them for about $40 or $50.


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> http://www.i-tools.co.nz/ had an insulated set of Weras on Trademe for $49.00, they dont show them on inventory but it wouldnt be a bad idea to email them and ask if they are getting a new shipment in or if they have any left. They also have a good selection of Channellock that arent too dear at all.
> 
> http://www.tlcnz.co.nz/index.php/ta...lity/eb415-heavy-duty-electrician-s-belt.html This might be a good option if you dont like a larger pouch and are going to be working out of a bag. Mitre 10 Mega sell them for about $40 or $50.


i-Tools is actually where I got those new Channellocks sidies from. Seem like a pretty awesome store but I never thought to look to them for Wera's. Will definitely email them.

I actually just won one of these on trademe for $6.50 the other day, just got to wait for it to get here. http://www.makita.com.au/products/a...and-pouches/p-71881-electricians-mate?Prodid= Looks like a reasonably nice compact belt.

My school provided me with one of those blue Irwin tool belts, and that made me think I hated medium-big tool belts, but this Rooster one is extremely comfortable and fits my side like a glove, and it's much bigger. The Irwin one would flop around and bash against my leg every step but this one just comforms to me and is no problem at all.

My tutor brought in his old tool belt to show me the other day which was one of these http://www.tlcnz.co.nz/index.php/ta...ility/eb409c-classic-electrician-s-apron.html and I fell in love with it. Not fond of spending $120 at Mitre 10 for it though.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> I actually just won one of these on trademe for $6.50 the other day, just got to wait for it to get here. http://www.makita.com.au/products/a...and-pouches/p-71881-electricians-mate?Prodid= Looks like a reasonably nice compact belt.


I have seen those before and thought they would be pretty good paired with a chippies nailbag like you have on the left side for fixings and parts.



Nuzzie said:


> My tutor brought in his old tool belt to show me the other day which was one of these http://www.tlcnz.co.nz/index.php/ta...ility/eb409c-classic-electrician-s-apron.html and I fell in love with it. Not fond of spending $120 at Mitre 10 for it though.


I used to have one of those but the loops for screwdrivers didnt work very well and didnt really offer alot of organisation for the size of it.


----------



## Barjack

mattwright999 said:


> Whos makes that small general pouch?


Its McGuire/Nicholas. I got it at HD.



> I really like the idea of a big left pouch for misc stuff and a small pouch+drill holder on the right. It always bugs me that you either get two big pouchs or you get one big pouch on the left and drill holder on the right but you dont have access to a few common tools on the right(linesmans/sidecutters/screwdriver) (if that makes any sense)


I won't go anywhere without that 12V impact.

I do a lot of service calls for a local pool company, so I'm taking off and replacing lots of panel covers, boxes, and devices. It just makes it that much quicker. Plus it saves my hands. Just 12 years in and I'm already feeling the Carpal Tunnel kicking in.


----------



## electricmanscott

Too many pages so..

Saw Klein tool bags at the supply house today. Pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Frasbee

electricmanscott said:


> Too many pages so..
> 
> Saw Klein tool bags at the supply house today. Pretty nice stuff.


I'm looking at that backpack. I wonder if it's similar to CLC's backpack.


----------



## bradcanada

Does anyone know if the center wall of the Klein 10" tote is removable?


----------



## electricmanscott

bradcanada said:


> Does anyone know if the center wall of the Klein 10" tote is removable?


I'm pretty sure it's not. I'll check tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## bradcanada

If it isn't removable does anyone know of a similar size tote that does not have that wall through the center and also has pockets on the outside big enough for a meter and a few extra tools.


----------



## mikeh32

Frasbee said:


> I'm looking at that backpack. I wonder if it's similar to CLC's backpack.


way nicer!

I have seen the prototype, and final

there are also talks of a laptop friendly model too


----------



## Mptoth380

electricmanscott said:


> Too many pages so..
> 
> Saw Klein tool bags at the supply house today. Pretty nice stuff.


Sweet stuff!! Finally!!! I've been looking for a new system to consolidate this mess!


----------



## audiophile

This is what I've been working out of lately. I really like the pouch. At first I thought it'd be great to have one that zipped up but it's so deep that nothing hardly falls out anyway so I never even use the zipper. It's also got suspenders which takes a lot of weight off the belt. 
The only thing I didn't like was where they put the clip for the tape measurer, and the belt itself. So I robbed the belt and my tape pouch off my old powerline rig.

All these tools and what I find myself using the most I can fit into my pockets.


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmanscott said:


> Too many pages so..
> 
> Saw Klein tool bags at the supply house today. Pretty nice stuff.


About time they started make useful tool bags.:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando

I guess I am old school. I use a bucket buddy in a 5 gallon paint bucket, a Klein tool pouch/belt, and a nail apron. I just ordered an Occidental fastener pouch last night to try out, as the nail apron sucks when you have staples in it and learn forward. I'll snap some pics on Monday. My pouch looks snazzy with those shiny new Wera screwdrivers in it :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller

Going_Commando said:


> I guess I am old school. I use a bucket buddy in a 5 gallon paint bucket, a Klein tool pouch/belt, and a nail apron. I just ordered an Occidental fastener pouch last night to try out, as the nail apron sucks when you have staples in it and learn forward. I'll snap some pics on Monday. My pouch looks snazzy with those shiny new Wera screwdrivers in it :thumbup:


 
I use a Carhartt nail apron and a small leather tool pouch, I hear you on the staple problem and have found an AWP clip on pouch holds a nice amount without that stabbing pain.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Does anyone have one of those new Klein bags, I have my eye on the 5541819 but I'm very hesitant to buy it online before I see what the inside looks like!


----------



## janowicz

Has anyone bought the small Veto bag and found it to small and wished they got the XL.


----------



## beartp515

janowicz said:


> Has anyone bought the small Veto bag and found it to small and wished they got the XL.




I actually got the XL first and found it was to big. I can get alot in my LC. Almost to much.


----------



## janowicz

I'm goin with the LC ... What about the small meter bags that clip on the side .. anyone seen one


----------



## Nuzzie

Just impulse bought a Veto Pro Pac XXL-F because its price was ridiculous at ~$82 USD. From reading about it, it seems to be a more carpenter orientated tool bag. Anyone have one and used it for electrical stuff? Longer screwdrivers and wrenchs seems like they would be a problem unless laid flat, which i think is goin to annoy me. How does it hold up? Reviews seem to be mixed on how it handles battery drills so I was wondering about that too.

All in all my fingers work faster than my mind at times....


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Just impulse bought a Veto Pro Pac XXL-F because its price was ridiculous at ~$82 USD. From reading about it, it seems to be a more carpenter orientated tool bag. Anyone have one and used it for electrical stuff? Longer screwdrivers and wrenchs seems like they would be a problem unless laid flat, which i think is goin to annoy me. How does it hold up? Reviews seem to be mixed on how it handles battery drills so I was wondering about that too.
> 
> All in all my fingers work faster than my mind at times....


Its pretty big, I have been looking at getting one to store impact and drill with my handtools. If you decide you dont like it let me know, send it to me and I'll give you $200 to save me the hassle of importing one.


----------



## Nuzzie

You got yourself a deal if it turns out that way Chewy.


----------



## Nuzzie

Hate to shoot myself in the foot in making a tidy profit but turns out who I got mine off is selling a couple at that price. Search "American Tool Bags" on TM and you'll find it for a nice price.


----------



## Frasbee

Nuzzie said:


> Just impulse bought a Veto Pro Pac XXL-F because its price was ridiculous at ~$82 USD. From reading about it, it seems to be a more carpenter orientated tool bag. Anyone have one and used it for electrical stuff? Longer screwdrivers and wrenchs seems like they would be a problem unless laid flat, which i think is goin to annoy me. How does it hold up? Reviews seem to be mixed on how it handles battery drills so I was wondering about that too.
> 
> All in all my fingers work faster than my mind at times....


I owned one. Yeah, there were issues with taller screwdrivers. That, coupled with the size and weight, I would not recommend it for most electrical work.


----------



## Nuzzie

I've actually already inquired with the seller if he's able to ship me an LC or XL, I'm hoping he will be able to. Tempted towards an LC, can they store a cordless drill? Internet is gimped to dial up speed at the moment, researching is very time consuming.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Hate to shoot myself in the foot in making a tidy profit but turns out who I got mine off is selling a couple at that price. Search "American Tool Bags" on TM and you'll find it for a nice price.


Cheers Mate, just ordered one and a Milwaukee Bandsaw :whistling2:


----------



## jza

Nuzzie said:


> I've actually already inquired with the seller if he's able to ship me an LC or XL, I'm hoping he will be able to. Tempted towards an LC, can they store a cordless drill? Internet is gimped to dial up speed at the moment, researching is very time consuming.


My XL is packed and it has my cordless (12v) drill, two batteries and a charger in it.


----------



## local134gt

Nuzzie said:


> Hate to shoot myself in the foot in making a tidy profit but turns out who I got mine off is selling a couple at that price. Search "American Tool Bags" on TM and you'll find it for a nice price.


What is "TM"?


----------



## chewy

local134gt said:


> What is "TM"?


Just our version of Ebay.


----------



## local134gt

chewy said:


> Just our version of Ebay.


Do you have a link or an address?


----------



## 42ndego

Barjack said:


> I got this Husky rolling tool box for Christmas. I really like it. I can get all of my cordless tools and accessories, plus a lot of the hand tools I use regularly, and roll them into the job site without killing my back.
> 
> Here's all the tools:
> 
> View attachment 11432
> 
> 
> Here's the cordless stuff packed up:
> 
> View attachment 11433
> 
> 
> Here it is all ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 11434
> 
> 
> Here's all the tools on my tool belt. I find carrying my 12V impact driver helps balance things out even though it is a bit heavier.
> 
> View attachment 11435
> 
> 
> All ready to go:
> 
> View attachment 11436
> 
> 
> With this setup I can get into a job be productive fairly quickly. Throw a parts bin and a couple of buckets (one for materials, one for trash) and you're good to go!
> 
> View attachment 11437


 
Milwaukee and Klein, GOOD MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

Got my XXL. It's DEFINITELY a little too short. Quite a few things I couldn't store vertically which was a let down, at the same time I was expecting it though. Just chucked them on the open side, it's alright. It's still easier to find them on that side than it is digging through an open top bag with a handle on top in the way. Very huge bag, and suitably heavy and it's not even completely full. Good strap and handle. I like the way the handle will move with you when you're walking, don't like how it's so huge it whacks my legs when carrying it with the handle. Would've liked more depth on the "pen" pockets at the front. The safety glasses compartment doesnt store my glasses, they are too big  (have my head flashlight in there instead).

I know it sounds like I'm being very negative, but I am liking it a lot, and who really wants to read more gushing about the vetos. Cannot wait to fill the other side with some nice power tools...

Oh one thing I think is stupid. Its advertised as a waterproof bag, ok I can believe that. BUT WHY do they have that framing square opening that doesn't close! It can be a decent enough hole for water to get into if it wanted to.

Will take a picture later or tomorrow.


----------



## eutecticalloy

Nuzzie said:


> Got my XXL. It's DEFINITELY a little too short. Quite a few things I couldn't store vertically which was a let down, at the same time I was expecting it though. Just chucked them on the open side, it's alright. It's still easier to find them on that side than it is digging through an open top bag with a handle on top in the way. Very huge bag, and suitably heavy and it's not even completely full. Good strap and handle. I like the way the handle will move with you when you're walking, don't like how it's so huge it whacks my legs when carrying it with the handle. Would've liked more depth on the "pen" pockets at the front. The safety glasses compartment doesnt store my glasses, they are too big  (have my head flashlight in there instead).
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm being very negative, but I am liking it a lot, and who really wants to read more gushing about the vetos. Cannot wait to fill the other side with some nice power tools...
> 
> Oh one thing I think is stupid. Its advertised as a waterproof bag, ok I can believe that. BUT WHY do they have that framing square opening that doesn't close! It can be a decent enough hole for water to get into if it wanted to.
> 
> Will take a picture later or tomorrow.


Its water proof in an inch of water. The canvas its water resistant in rain


----------



## Flectric

eutecticalloy said:


> Its water proof in an inch of water. The canvas its water resistant in rain


I know Veto claims this, but when I recieved my XL the hard shell bottom had a manufactured hole about 1/4" - 5/16" size in it. What I could only guess to allow water to drain out, but on the other hands, the bag submersed in 1-3" water will fill slowy threw this hole.


----------



## Nuzzie

eutecticalloy said:


> Its water proof in an inch of water. The canvas its water resistant in rain


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## eutecticalloy

Flectric said:


> I know Veto claims this, but when I recieved my XL the hard shell bottom had a manufactured hole about 1/4" - 5/16" size in it. What I could only guess to allow water to drain out, but on the other hands, the bag submersed in 1-3" water will fill slowy threw this hole.


My xl has no such hole. Send it back


----------



## oldtimer

Flectric said:


> I know Veto claims this, but when I recieved my XL the hard shell bottom had a manufactured hole about 1/4" - 5/16" size in it. What I could only guess to allow water to drain out, but on the other hands, the bag submersed in 1-3" water will fill slowy threw this hole.


 That hole is there so you can insert a mini sump pump (Optional)

Batteries Not Included!!! :jester::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Flectric

eutecticalloy said:


> My xl has no such hole. Send it back


I did, but because I wanted an open top Veto. How ever I'll be looking for that hole when I recieve the next bag on tuesday


----------



## chewy

Mine arrived today, its a lot more comfterable to carry on my shoulder than my old bag, can also fit my drill index and bitsets. 1 inch higher storage space would have made it awesome.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Mine arrived today, its a lot more comfterable to carry on my shoulder than my old bag, can also fit my drill index and bitsets. 1 inch higher storage space would have made it awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Nice...........:thumbup:

How do you like the Milwaukee stuff.?

They really improved their tools over the past 5 years..:thumbup:


----------



## Nuzzie

Ha, I just took pictures now and you've beaten me to it. 

Before anyone asks, the reason I've got two levels is that in school we've been doing this studio wiring exercise and fitting it off, so been lending out one while I can still use the other.

What you've got going on in the open side is exactly what I want to do when I get myself a good drill, and incidentally is the drill I want. For now though I'm just carrying my toolbelt in it when I don't need it and any longer things, files, hammer, hacksaw, 12inch crescent etc

Massively agreed on just one inch higher.


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice...........:thumbup:
> 
> How do you like the Milwaukee stuff.?
> 
> They really improved their tools over the past 5 years..:thumbup:


Love the Milkys, I've got a bit of money invested in them and am pleased to see the new brushless "fuel" line theyre coming out with takes the same batteries. I want to try some of the red lithiums as I have them for M12 and they are awesome. So far I have 2 hammer drills, impact driver, SDS rotary hammer, circular saw, sawzall and a bandsaw on its way for M18, drill, hackzall, multitool, inspection camera and laser plumbbob for M12 and have no complaints for any of their gear.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## HARRY304E

Nuzzie said:


> Ha, I just took pictures now and you've beaten me to it.
> 
> Before anyone asks, the reason I've got two levels is that in school we've been doing this studio wiring exercise and fitting it off, so been lending out one while I can still use the other.
> 
> What you've got going on in the open side is exactly what I want to do when I get myself a good drill, and incidentally is the drill I want. For now though I'm just carrying my toolbelt in it when I don't need it and any longer things, files, hammer, hacksaw, 12inch crescent etc
> 
> Massively agreed on just one inch higher.


Having 2 levels comes in handy when bending pipe.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

HARRY304E said:


> Having 2 levels comes in handy when bending pipe.:thumbsup:


Might make it a permanent addition then, just have it wait for the day it's needed 

Chewy, can you tell me, when you get it, if the M12 hackzall can get through cable trays and unistrut?


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Love the Milkys, I've got a bit of money invested in them and am pleased to see the new brushless "fuel" line theyre coming out with takes the same batteries. I want to try some of the red lithiums as I have them for M12 and they are awesome. So far I have 2 hammer drills, impact driver, SDS rotary hammer, circular saw, sawzall and a bandsaw on its way for M18, drill, hackzall, multitool, inspection camera and laser plumbbob for M12 and have no complaints for any of their gear.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Just bought the impact 18 volt red lithium's they are at HD for $149 for the set 2 battery's and a charger So Far So good This new drill has the led that stays on for about 10 seconds after you let go of the trigger that is a big plus.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Nuzzie said:


> Might make it a permanent addition then, just have it wait for the day it's needed
> 
> Chewy, can you tell me, when you get it, if the M12 hackzall can get through cable trays and unistrut?


The M18 Will.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

HARRY304E said:


> The M18 Will.......:thumbsup:


I have no doubt, but the M12 is so small and feels awesome in your hand, that if it could do what I needed it to, I'd rather have it over the M18.


----------



## HARRY304E

Also Chewy those M18 red lithium battery's are light as a feather :thumbup:


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Might make it a permanent addition then, just have it wait for the day it's needed
> 
> Chewy, can you tell me, when you get it, if the M12 hackzall can get through cable trays and unistrut?


I have the M12 hackzall and it can but I would suggest getting the M18 hackzall as you will get more cuts per battery aswell as sharing them with your drill. I use tinsnips for most tray work and small bolt cutters or the hackzall for basket tray.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## chewy

Just to clarify they M18 Hackzall and Sawzall are 2 different tools.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## HARRY304E

Nuzzie said:


> I have no doubt, but the M12 is so small and feels awesome in your hand, that if it could do what I needed it to, I'd rather have it over the M18.


I'll bet the M12 will as well just not as many cuts just get the 24 tooth blades for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Just bought the impact 18 volt red lithium's they are at HD for $149 for the set 2 battery's and a charger So Far So good This new drill has the led that stays on for about 10 seconds after you let go of the trigger that is a big plus.:thumbup:


I've just got that impact bare tool and its great, have you tried an Irwin speed bore in it yet? I bent my 32mm auger in my beast drill today so used the impact, loud but fast and easy to hold with one hand.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> I have the M12 hackzall and it can but I would suggest getting the M18 hackzall as you will get more cuts per battery aswell as sharing them with your drill. I use tinsnips for most tray work and small bolt cutters or the hackzall for basket tray.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Hmm, yeah. At the moment I'd likely be better of investing in the M18 line, as they'll last me years for everything. 

Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Just to clarify they M18 Hackzall and Sawzall are 2 different tools.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Yes here is the hackzall.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I've just got that impact bare tool and its great, have you tried an Irwin speed bore in it yet? I bent my 32mm auger in my beast drill today so used the impact, loud but fast and easy to hold with one hand.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


No,But i will try that see if it works..:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisam16

This setup can do most job I run into with the exception of my drill bag.


----------



## RamsayX

I got the Veto OT-XL a few weeks back and I'm loving it! I wouldn't want anything bigger but it works great for me, excellent quality product.


----------



## someguy

My setup. Keeps everything organized and very accessible.


----------



## thoenew

My tools, I took out my breaker finder and three of the black screwdrivers. Just got the Veto ProPac. Gonna get some pics of it loaded.


----------



## HARRY304E

thoenew said:


> My tools, I took out my breaker finder and three of the black screwdrivers. Just got the Veto ProPac. Gonna get some pics of it loaded.


Nice Bag...:thumbup:


----------



## thoenew




----------



## Flectric

This is the first picture I posted, if it is to big, small or doesn't show, my bad, i'm trying. 
However, this is my everyday carry, bag is brand new. Before any/if questions I do carry 2 *****, 2 needlenose, 2 crimp/stripper tools and this bag can hold alot more than what is shown.


----------



## zwodubber

Flectric said:


> This is the first picture I posted, if it is to big, small or doesn't show, my bad, i'm trying.
> However, this is my everyday carry, bag is brand new. Before any/if questions I do carry 2 *****, 2 needlenose, 2 crimp/stripper tools and this bag can hold alot more than what is shown.


Good stuff you have there :thumbsup:

All this talk of Veto bags is going to get me eventually... and your picture is all good


----------



## GEORGE D

Yeah good stuff, I'm another vito lc guy. Great bag , I'll need to take a pic and join club. I do wish they beefed up the velcro for storing shoulder strap, but that could be fixed pretty easy.


----------



## BLM

How much would you pay for a veto pro PAC XL just trying to work out should I buy one and get shipped to Australia


----------



## joey1

BLM said:


> How much would you pay for a veto pro PAC XL just trying to work out should I buy one and get shipped to Australia


You can get them here in Aus from http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/


----------



## unko_sim

BLM said:


> How much would you pay for a veto pro PAC XL just trying to work out should I buy one and get shipped to Australia


just baught one off ebay $275 landed in perth! not cheap but on every forum i see there the ducks nuts

cant wait to get my puppy


----------



## Flectric

The quality is definitly there, but there are flaws, weight is drastic without tools, loaded is clear over 50lbs. Some pockets are way to small for normal tools, not everyone carries around multiple nail punch, seriously theres 9 pockets sized for little nail punch shape tools on the OT-LC. and layout altogether isn't the best, for all the talk this bag was design for the worker, they sure left out screwdriver loops.
Except those little pockets every pocket is large, there is two hammer loops, and perimeter pockets that are so tight i have to force in the nutdrivers and force them out which pulls out the others in the same pocket, some other perimeter pockets on the other side are so tight and shallow they are useless. 
This is a great built bag/ tool carrier. But the layout stinks, platform is large and doesn't have to be, holds alot of tools but no more organized than any other modern day tool carrier, even a bucket with shirt can hold tools as organized with the capabilities of the bucket. 
My 12mm Felo chisel drive screwdriver doesn't even have a place to go, i wedged it in a corner to stand upright. My double needle nose pliers sit on the base of the carrier, and the handle design is two part great/stinks, it feels great to hold, stinks where is comes from. In the middle so I must balance the weight so the bag carries somewhat flat, because the stuff I do use in those little pockets will fall out if I dont


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Flectric said:


> This is the first picture I posted, if it is to big, small or doesn't show, my bad, i'm trying.
> However, this is my everyday carry, bag is brand new. Before any/if questions I do carry 2 *****, 2 needlenose, 2 crimp/stripper tools and this bag can hold alot more than what is shown.


 
You do plumbing work????


----------



## jza

Flectric said:


> The quality is definitly there, but there are flaws, weight is drastic without tools, loaded is clear over 50lbs. Some pockets are way to small for normal tools, not everyone carries around multiple nail punch, seriously theres 9 pockets sized for little nail punch shape tools on the OT-LC. and layout altogether isn't the best, for all the talk this bag was design for the worker, they sure left out screwdriver loops.
> Except those little pockets every pocket is large, there is two hammer loops, and perimeter pockets that are so tight i have to force in the nutdrivers and force them out which pulls out the others in the same pocket, some other perimeter pockets on the other side are so tight and shallow they are useless.
> This is a great built bag/ tool carrier. But the layout stinks, platform is large and doesn't have to be, holds alot of tools but no more organized than any other modern day tool carrier, even a bucket with shirt can hold tools as organized with the capabilities of the bucket.
> My 12mm Felo chisel drive screwdriver doesn't even have a place to go, i wedged it in a corner to stand upright. My double needle nose pliers sit on the base of the carrier, and the handle design is two part great/stinks, it feels great to hold, stinks where is comes from. In the middle so I must balance the weight so the bag carries somewhat flat, because the stuff I do use in those little pockets will fall out if I dont


That's why you should have bought an XL and LC, **** the others.


----------



## Flectric

jza said:


> That's why you should have bought an XL and LC, **** the others.


I had the XL, was even less satisfied. I called Veto and ask if I could trade it in for the OT-LC, They did and fast. I wish every company held customer service like that. But the XL had it's flaws as well. Please don't misconstude what i'm saying, these bags are great probably second to none in quality. Other than that, the features are no better than other brands and for this price and weight, a compactable trolly option would be nice where the bag clips onto from the bottom.


----------



## tbcorreo

Hello.
My first post, i now your post is old, but i see it today.
Wire nuts are banned in Spain, also in Germany, we use connector blocks only,
nutdriver are curentley in europe, prety nice cuality you can find here.
http://www.haupa.com/documents/html/gb/index_gb.htm
I have a lot from this brand work heavy over years, (screw driver used daily over 10 years).
Sorry but my english is bad.
Greetings from Spain.


----------



## eutecticalloy

tbcorreo said:


> Hello.
> My first post, i now your post is old, but i see it today.
> Wire nuts are banned in Spain, also in Germany, we use connector blocks only,
> nutdriver are curentley in europe, prety nice cuality you can find here.
> http://www.haupa.com/documents/html/gb/index_gb.htm
> I have a lot from this brand work heavy over years, (screw driver used daily over 10 years).
> Sorry but my english is bad.
> Greetings from Spain.


Welcome, and bienvenidos. Why are they outlawed?


----------



## astrodoggie3000

How about a picture of your tool setup tbcorreo? Always like what other countries use.


----------



## paulcanada

those haupa screwdrivers look like felo. or at least another type i have seen before.


----------



## Flectric

MechanicalDVR said:


> You do plumbing work????


I can do anything. I was a licensed electrician, then went to school for HVAC/R and became a refrigeration tech in commercial applications. Now I'm in a retirement mode, I do engineering for a casino. Mostly finish carpentry, was a hobby of mine so I became good at it. But yes if i'm asked to plumbing I will. I enjoy the range of applications. 
Was it the dumbell that gave it away?


----------



## bdivell

Here is my contribution to this thread, not very good pictures


----------



## jeffmoss26

Is the wood handled Irwin thing a screwdriver?


----------



## cdnelectrician

bdivell said:


> Here is my contribution to this thread, not very good pictures


That tool carrier is sweet, how do you like it?

Why so many wrenches?


----------



## bdivell

jeffmoss26 said:


> Is the wood handled Irwin thing a screwdriver?



It is a drywall saw


----------



## bdivell

cdnelectrician said:


> That tool carrier is sweet, how do you like it?
> 
> Why so many wrenches?


It is the best pouch I have had and I've had the Veto LC and Ideal tuff tote etc..., I carry so many wrenches cause I am a refrigeration mechanic/gas fitter....also do building automation work


----------



## Sparky208

bdivell said:


> Here is my contribution to this thread, not very good pictures


I have the same bag, upgraded from the Ideal tuff tote. I like all the extra room


----------



## cdnelectrician

bdivell said:


> It is the best pouch I have had and I've had the Veto LC and Ideal tuff tote etc..., I carry so many wrenches cause I am a refrigeration mechanic/gas fitter....also do building automation work


Cool, I was about to buy that carrier I saw it at atlas machinery in Toronto, 300 bucks though. I'm still using my box I'm afraid something like that will walk away at the site I'm at .


----------



## cdnelectrician

Sparky208 said:


> I have the same bag, upgraded from the Ideal tuff tote. I like all the extra room


It never tips over?


----------



## bdivell

cdnelectrician said:


> Cool, I was about to buy that carrier I saw it at atlas machinery in Toronto, 300 bucks though. I'm still using my box I'm afraid something like that will walk away at the site I'm at .


I bought mine from acetoolonline.com


----------



## bdivell

cdnelectrician said:


> It never tips over?


has yet to tip over on me


----------



## janowicz

Hey Bdivell can you really do anything .???.. Wow that's a bold statement...


----------



## eutecticalloy

janowicz said:


> Hey Bdivell can you really do anything .???.. Wow that's a bold statement...


Wrong guy. Flectric said that....


----------



## bdivell

janowicz said:


> Hey Bdivell can you really do anything .???.. Wow that's a bold statement...


? :001_huh:


----------



## Flectric

I said that, referring to the trades. I have professionally done every major trade there is and have the confidence to do anything the right way. 
I'm a sponge when it comes to learning, and haven't stopped in 42 years.


----------



## randomkiller

bdivell said:


> Here is my contribution to this thread, not very good pictures


 
Pictures are fine, looks like you oiled that a bit much with the drops on the surface. I haven't seen a tote of that shape. When I started in the trade I had a Klein leather tool bag and a leather tote [Ideal I think], had the tote for over 20 years and still have the bag out in the garage. Good luck with that rig.


----------



## tbcorreo

eutecticalloy said:


> Welcome, and bienvenidos. Why are they outlawed?


From march 2000 electric law was change, and now are not allowed (false contact, overheating.....) very much electrician work with flexible copper wire, very easy to work with, but you dont can use wire nuts with this.
I have found only a few from this nuts inside of small electric appliance.


----------



## tbcorreo

astrodoggie3000 said:


> How about a picture of your tool setup tbcorreo? Always like what other countries use.


I order last week a new one (Stanley electrician bag) but it comes from France because Stanley Spain is broken. So I hope in a few days can post some pics, new bag and my usual tools.


----------



## DaveyDamage

Sparky208 said:


> I have the same bag, upgraded from the Ideal tuff tote. I like all the extra room


What bag is this? Could you share the dimensions? Lookin' good!


----------



## Sparky208

DaveyDamage said:


> What bag is this? Could you share the dimensions? Lookin' good!




Occidental Leather ,hand made in the USA. Here is the link. I think I paid 240$ for it 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html

I also have this made by them which is awesome, it's at work so I can't take any pics right now. I paid 290$ for this http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/5590-toolbelt.html


----------



## SteveO.

Talked to a bunch of students and they decided they wanted some Veto bags so I ran out and picked up a dozen for the class, and one more for me. Loaded up the Tech-LC tonight and it's a great bag. Considering it's smaller size, it seems like it holds a ton, including an M18 drill and impact. I think this may be my new bag of choice over my XL and XLT.


----------



## JSpark

Very nice Stevo where abouts in Canada do you teach and what kinda course is it? Per employment?


----------



## SteveO.

JSpark said:


> Very nice Stevo where abouts in Canada do you teach and what kinda course is it? Per employment?


I'm in Calgary and teach in the apprenticeship programs in two different trades. Here, you have to do an apprenticeship program to work in the trade and spend 36 weeks in school over 4 years. It's a great, well run system and Alberta produces some great electricians that are very sought after around the world.


----------



## someguy

That's the same program we have down here. Except our company isn't kind enough to give us all new veto bags.


----------



## SteveO.

someguy said:


> That's the same program we have down here. Except our company isn't kind enough to give us all new veto bags.


The students paid for them, I just fronted the cash and picked them up. Now I'm collecting from them all, which may be a pain.


----------



## Acadian9

SteveO. said:


> I'm in Calgary and teach in the apprenticeship programs in two different trades. Here, you have to do an apprenticeship program to work in the trade and spend 36 weeks in school over 4 years. It's a great, well run system and Alberta produces some great electricians that are very sought after around the world.


3 levels of 12 weeks each I assume?


----------



## stuiec

Acadian9 said:


> 3 levels of 12 weeks each I assume?


 
4 levels. First 3 - 8 weeks, last - 12 weeks.


----------



## SteveO.

Acadian9 said:


> 3 levels of 12 weeks each I assume?


3 of 8 and one of 12. Plus your hours in the field.


----------



## janowicz

Ya you kinda sound spongy ..


----------



## SteveO.

janowicz said:


> Ya you kinda sound spongy ..


????


----------



## Genesis98

What other trade do you teach in, instrumentation I assume.


----------



## SteveO.

Genesis98 said:


> What other trade do you teach in, instrumentation I assume.


No, our three electrical trades are electrician, motor rewind and appliance service. Instrumentation is done through another department.


----------



## varmit

Does anyone else still use tool boxes, or have I become more of a dinosaur than I thought?


----------



## RobRoy

varmit said:


> Does anyone else still use tool boxes, or have I become more of a dinosaur than I thought?


There's nothing wrong with dinosaurs.

I have several tool boxes...... In my garage!:whistling2: I also have a nice utility body, extended cab work truck that most my tools reside in.


----------



## Flectric

My secondary tools, the ones I dont feel the need to carry but have because I know are needed at times all stay in a metal drawer tool box at work. And I have the same kind of set up at home, a EDC and a secondary tools metal drawer tool box. Plus the largest of tool boxes a shed to house the stuff I dont feel the need to keep in the garage.


----------



## Acadian9

SteveO. said:


> 3 of 8 and one of 12. Plus your hours in the field.


Here in Ontario its 8, 10 and 10 for 28 weeks plus contract hours. What does an Alberta apprenticeship include that an Ontario one doesn't?


----------



## SteveO.

Acadian9 said:


> Here in Ontario its 8, 10 and 10 for 28 weeks plus contract hours. What does an Alberta apprenticeship include that an Ontario one doesn't?


I'm not sure what is included in the Ontario course outline so I can't say. I just know that the Alberta apprenticeship program is regarded as the most comprehensive in the country and the experience the Alberta apprentices get in oilfield, manufacturing, production, residential and commercial makes them very desirable around the world.


----------



## someguy

SteveO. said:


> I'm not sure what is included in the Ontario course outline so I can't say. I just know that the Alberta apprenticeship program is regarded as the most comprehensive in the country and the experience the Alberta apprentices get in oilfield, manufacturing, production, residential and commercial makes them very desirable around the world.


That's mostly what we get down here in Louisiana. A lot of variety and different fields of work.


----------



## Pompadour

varmit said:


> Does anyone else still use tool boxes, or have I become more of a dinosaur than I thought?


varmit, i still do. i would never put my tools in a gang box without a lock on them. i lock my tools whenever i walk away from them, too.

a tool box and lock are still on our locals tool list, as they should be.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

I still use the Klein 3-tier toolbox with a lock. It seems like i work outside more than inside and it does a good job of keeping tools dry while being covered in a foot of snow. I guess that makes me a dino-sparky as well.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-54700-3-Tier-Tool-Box-Hi-Viz-p/kle-54700.htm


----------



## tbcorreo

*New tool bag.*

So that's my new tool bag. Nice.



























And this is all the stuff I carry oll day with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Flectric

My new Lenox tool bag, 10" tote. Maybe the best I have ever had. Compact, very large capacity, with 16 screwdriver loops, 2 closeable but very large out of the way exterior pockets ( i call them mini bags ). and pockets built tall tools, I can't say enough good stuff about it. Yes the bottom is Plastic/Rubber feet off the ground by about 1/2". Here are some pictures. Way more tools could be in there as over 5 large pockets are not being used. Even came with a cheap plastic parts box ( pictured ), handy for bits, wire nuts


----------



## Flectric

One of the many best parts is as you can see I'm not going to lose my tape measure.


----------



## Dave L

Flectric said:


> One of the many best parts is as you can see I'm not going to lose my tape measure.


Lots of Knipex and other pliers. What all do you have in there?


----------



## Flectric

It's kind of alot to list. Ill tell some of the larger tools, 2 porter cable 12v drill and impact drills. 8 Felo screwdrivers, 2 hex sets by bondhus, Bunch of Knipex stuff, Klein *****, storage bins, nutdriver set 5/8 included, 2 wire stripper, crimp combos, level, multi saw by lenox, retractable lenox knife, cresent double x needlenose, sutff in pockets you can't see like stubbies and service wrench among other stuff. There's alot in there it's hard to name everything. I'll take a picture unloaded if I get the time tomorrow.


----------



## Mptoth380

Flectric said:


> My new Lenox tool bag, 10" tote. Maybe the best I have ever had. Compact, very large capacity, with 16 screwdriver loops, 2 closeable but very large out of the way exterior pockets ( i call them mini bags ). and pockets built tall tools, I can't say enough good stuff about it. Yes the bottom is Plastic/Rubber feet off the ground by about 1/2". Here are some pictures. Way more tools could be in there as over 5 large pockets are not being used. Even came with a cheap plastic parts box ( pictured ), handy for bits, wire nuts


Slick lookin man, where did you get it from?


----------



## Flectric

I ordered it online from Acetool, only two places I could find this model and they had the cheaper of the shipping cost.


----------



## Mptoth380

Flectric said:


> I ordered it online from Acetool, only two places I could find this model and they had the cheaper of the shipping cost.


Cool thanks! I've been looking for a new tote, I had the husky electricians tote and the pockets suck for screwdrivers. I gave it to my dad cause he does resi hvac and doesn't use nearly as many screw drivers as I do. So I've been stuck with the husky bucket liner until I find my destined tool holder


----------



## Flectric

Mptoth380 said:


> Cool thanks! I've been looking for a new tote, I had the husky electricians tote and the pockets suck for screwdrivers. I gave it to my dad cause he does resi hvac and doesn't use nearly as many screw drivers as I do. So I've been stuck with the husky bucket liner until I find my destined tool holder


 
This tote has 16 loops for screwdrivers, high enough to hold 8 or 12" long screwdrivers steady, but tight enough so the not so long dont fall out. Its perfect, Lenox nailed what a tool tote should be.


----------



## Mptoth380

Flectric said:


> This tote has 16 loops for screwdrivers, high enough to hold 8 or 12" long screwdrivers steady, but tight enough so the not so long dont fall out. Its perfect, Lenox nailed what a tool tote should be.


Now when you say screwdriver loops do you mean just plain fabric/ elastic straps or are they like "half pocket" type loops that really hold the driver?


----------



## Flectric

Mptoth380 said:


> Now when you say screwdriver loops do you mean just plain fabric/ elastic straps or are they like "half pocket" type loops that really hold the driver?


Its a loop, what your referring to as a elastic strap. I personally do not like individual pockets as they dictate what size screwdriver must go there. 
I dont know what your opinion on really holds means, but I have a 1/2" slotted x 8" screwdriver thats parked and will not shift, move, or fall out. Along with a 8" phillips #2 and other larger screwdrivers that in no way will either. 
The acetool.com gives a good top view of a empty bag if anyone wants to view that.


----------



## Silv3rb4ck

*veto pro pac?*

I'm thinking about getting a veto pro pac, are they really that great??
If i do get one i have been leaning towards either one of the lcs. But i'm wondering if i'm gonna drop that kinda money if i should just get the xl. I have the clc 18" 54 pocket bag and im not a fan of it, i hate it.. In the past year i have tried 5 different styles and kinds of tool carriers. Any thoughts?


----------



## astrodoggie3000

Which model Felo screwdrivers do you reccomend Flectric? They seem like a good price and i really like the blade through the handle design.


----------



## Flectric

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Which model Felo screwdrivers do you reccomend Flectric? They seem like a good price and i really like the blade through the handle design.


Working with electricity one must be careful and have non capped screwdrivers as well. But as to your question, most important, is for grip they need to be 2 component handles, not the PPC handles which are just plastic. Felo drivers are well described about handles, sizes and style. as for part numbers they're all different depending on blade type and handles type, also I have some 1000v insulated which have other part number. 
I'm not a fan of insulated tools, whenever 5 calorie or above is at risk I shut down everything or use the suit and yearly ceritfied hot tools. But I bought Felo insulated drivers and took off the blade guard revealing a enitre black shaft with a red handle, I thought it was different and loved how it looked, benefit was it's a 5/16" slotted cabinet driver now which is great as I always felt the 1/4" was a tad small for everything. 
Cannot go wrong with Felo, they make a very comfortable model that has a squishy handle but I felt it might get dropped and retain some metal shavings and cut my hand when I go to pick it up.


----------



## Flectric

Silv3rb4ck said:


> I'm thinking about getting a veto pro pac, are they really that great??
> If i do get one i have been leaning towards either one of the lcs. But i'm wondering if i'm gonna drop that kinda money if i should just get the xl. I have the clc 18" 54 pocket bag and im not a fan of it, i hate it.. In the past year i have tried 5 different styles and kinds of tool carriers. Any thoughts?


I really need to see and hold one in person before you spend that kind of money on one. I had two neither worked for me. Great quality, but other factors made me find something else. Try it before anyone changes your mindset.


----------



## SteveO.

Silv3rb4ck said:


> I'm thinking about getting a veto pro pac, are they really that great??
> If i do get one i have been leaning towards either one of the lcs. But i'm wondering if i'm gonna drop that kinda money if i should just get the xl. I have the clc 18" 54 pocket bag and im not a fan of it, i hate it.. In the past year i have tried 5 different styles and kinds of tool carriers. Any thoughts?


I'm in Calgary and have a Tech LC, XL and an XLT. If you want to meet up and have a look, let me know. I also have an extra Tech LC that I'd sell (it's still in the bag) for less than you'll get one for at the suppliers. I can throw them in the truck and you can compare them and see what you think. I love all three but depending what kind of work you do, one may suit you better than the others.


----------



## Cletis

*PM*



SteveO. said:


> I'm in Calgary and have a Tech LC, XL and an XLT. If you want to meet up and have a look, let me know. I also have an extra Tech LC that I'd sell (it's still in the bag) for less than you'll get one for at the suppliers. I can throw them in the truck and you can compare them and see what you think. I love all three but depending what kind of work you do, one may suit you better than the others.


PM me. I may take that off your hands.


----------



## SteveO.

Cletis said:


> PM me. I may take that off your hands.


Cost of shipping would kill the deal and we pay a lot more for the bags than you guys do in the US. A deal up here is probably more than you could order it direct from Veto for.


----------



## Silv3rb4ck

SteveO. said:


> I'm in Calgary and have a Tech LC, XL and an XLT. If you want to meet up and have a look, let me know. I also have an extra Tech LC that I'd sell (it's still in the bag) for less than you'll get one for at the suppliers. I can throw them in the truck and you can compare them and see what you think. I love all three but depending what kind of work you do, one may suit you better than the others.


Ya that'd be good, message me :thumbup:


----------



## jeffmoss26

Here are all of the tools I carry:
Mostly Klein, with a few Snap-on, Channellock, and Craftsman tools mixed in.
My telecom stuff is Progressive/Tempo and Fluke.


----------



## oldtimer

I like your tool box!!! :jester: :laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26

Oh yeah, guess I forgot to put the tool bag in the picture LOL


----------



## oldtimer

I was trying to be funny. I was looking at the basket. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky208

My occidental bag with suspenders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oldtimer said:


> I was trying to be funny. I was looking at the basket. :laughing:


 
Better than my thought (Chico's bag).


----------



## SteveO.

Silv3rb4ck said:


> Ya that'd be good, message me :thumbup:


You have messaging shut off. :thumbup: Let me know when and where you're working and I can meet up. I'm at SAIT most of the time until about 3PM.


----------



## mikeh32

only a 2 pair banjo?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mikeh32 said:


> only a 2 pair banjo?


 
nice catch


----------



## Nuzzie

New tool belt arrived today. Absolutely rapt with it.


----------



## Mptoth380

Nuzzie said:


> New tool belt arrived today. Absolutely rapt with it.


Who makes that?


----------



## Nuzzie

Mptoth380 said:


> Who makes that?


Lynn River. A New Zealand company so not sure on your chances of finding one.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

mikeh32 said:


> only a 2 pair banjo?


3rd pair is on the backside, you can't see it in that picture.


----------



## mikeh32

Ty Wrapp said:


> 3rd pair is on the backside, you can't see it in that picture.


Ahhh, ok

I finally broke down and got a 4 pair one. 

I use to just strip a cable and do it that way


----------



## jeffmoss26

yeah it's a 3 pair banjo. I've managed to lose 2 others


----------



## SteveO.

Picked up a few Veto's for some guys in my class, and one more for myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

SteveO. said:


> Talked to a bunch of students and they decided they wanted some Veto bags so I ran out and picked up a dozen for the class, and one more for me. Loaded up the Tech-LC tonight and it's a great bag. Considering it's smaller size, it seems like it holds a ton, including an M18 drill and impact. I think this may be my new bag of choice over my XL and XLT.


This is old news to us StevO. :whistling2:
Are you having a brain fart?:blink:

Now let's see that bag filled with tools!:thumbup:


----------



## SteveO.

RobRoy said:


> This is old news to us StevO. :whistling2:
> Are you having a brain fart?:blink:
> 
> Now let's see that bag filled with tools!:thumbup:


Oh yeah, short memory. 

I've got it all filled, I'll get a photo of it tonight maybe. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

Thats what I figured. Still a cool pic of all the Vetos!


----------



## zwodubber

I just picked up a small Husky pouch from Depot to get some of my low voltage tools out of the main bag and lighten the load. I am also thinking about replacing the Dewalt bag with something slightly smaller or rectangular rather than square as it can be awkward to carry sometimes.

I have been looking at Lenox like Flectric's but am still checking out dimensions. Any recommendations? The dewalt bag is 11 x 11 by the way.












next to the main bag


----------



## tbcorreo

Pretty nice, your clamp meter is an HTC ? :confused1:


----------



## zwodubber

tbcorreo said:


> Pretty nice, your clamp meter is an HTC ? :confused1:


It's a klein that has been collecting dust since I got a TRMS meter. I pretty much only use it for continuity checks on low voltage jobs.


----------



## Flectric

zwodubber said:


> It's a klein that has been collecting dust since I got a TRMS meter. I pretty much only use it for continuity checks on low voltage jobs.


Do you test alot of linear loads?


----------



## zwodubber

Flectric said:


> Do you test alot of linear loads?


Usually use the Klein for breaks in cat5, fire alarm wire. One job was becoming frustrating as we were getting alarm codes on the system. I did continuity tests from the wires to the conduit and got the beeps. Quick way to know which wire is the faulty one.

I also do the cat5 repairs for a grocery store chain and they are notorious for ripping the ends off while lifting and moving scales. When I replace the Dsub connection I check continuity.

I do test linear loads with the other meter as it does power factor, kw and a few other nice features.


----------



## Fuzzy_Dunlop

Nice collection of tools (have gone through every page as i'm a proper tool geek :thumbsup: ) will put mine up tomorrow

One thing I have noticed, whats the deal with non VDE/Insulated tools - I worked in the US from 1997-2002 (BMW plant in Spartanburg SC and Allegiance Healthcare in Montgomery NY) and never took much notice of what the guys were working with (we had union guys doing all the cable/conduit runs) and we did all the final terminations/connections/PLC work

Also can anyone help with tracking down a supplier who has the Veto Pro Pac Tech HVAC LC (new one) in the San Francisco area, or one that ships free of charge (within US) as I'm not having much joy with google (my neighbour is a Doctor who does 1 month in San Francisco then 1 month in London)


----------



## Mptoth380

Flectric said:


> Its a loop, what your referring to as a elastic strap. I personally do not like individual pockets as they dictate what size screwdriver must go there.
> I dont know what your opinion on really holds means, but I have a 1/2" slotted x 8" screwdriver thats parked and will not shift, move, or fall out. Along with a 8" phillips #2 and other larger screwdrivers that in no way will either.
> The acetool.com gives a good top view of a empty bag if anyone wants to view that.


Sorry im coming back to this but I had the chance to get a pic of the newer husky tote at hd today to show an example of the screwdriver strap I mentioned before. The driver "pockets" are open at the bottom until the floor of the tote where there are spots for the tips of the drivers to go. I liked the idea I just wish the whole bag had a different layout :/, prolly gonna go with the Lenox tote you posted and just augment it to my rediculous desires


----------



## Missouri Bound

jza said:


> How paranoid are you? Blurring your initials out like that. You're crazy dude.


 
..maybe it's not his.....just sayin':laughing::laughing:


----------



## 42ndego

Here's my bag...










Here's what's in it...


----------



## Cletis

*?*

Are you being serious ? Your not Boss Hogg Lou are you ? :001_huh:


----------



## 42ndego

Cletis said:


> Are you being serious ? Your not Boss Hogg Lou are you ? :001_huh:


...?


----------



## Youaliar

Here's part of my collection as you can see I have a few new additions to the family. My favorite new tool is my Fluke 381. I picked up this greenlee 42 pocket bag also not sure if I'll actually use it.


----------



## TranquilBeach311

Youaliar said:


> Here's part of my collection as you can see I have a few new additions to the family. My favorite new tool is my Fluke 381. I picked up this greenlee 42 pocket bag also not sure if I'll actually use it.
> 
> View attachment 12404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12406
> 
> 
> DOG BONE?! Really i get on this guy at work about that stupid thing... he even admits it was a stupid impulse buy... Haha twink :no:
> 
> View attachment 12407


DOG BONE?! Really i get on this guy at work about that stupid thing... he even admits it was a stupid impulse buy... Haha twink :no:


----------



## paulcanada

42ndego said:


> Here's my bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's in it...


I like this setup. I have an Ideal Tuff Tote but am looking at the OT-LC Veto or this one for a bit more space. How many pockets are inside that thing?


----------



## HARRY304E

paulcanada said:


> I like this setup. I have an Ideal Tuff Tote but am looking at the OT-LC Veto or this one for a bit more space. How many pockets are inside that thing?


That is a small bag for a guy that does the same thing every day.


----------



## paulcanada

HARRY304E said:


> That is a small bag for a guy that does the same thing every day.


What do you mean?


----------



## Silv3rb4ck

Just bought a veto XL, I'll have to put up a pic


----------



## 42ndego

paulcanada said:


> I like this setup. I have an Ideal Tuff Tote but am looking at the OT-LC Veto or this one for a bit more space. How many pockets are inside that thing?


3. I cut some pipe and taped them together to keep my screwdrivers/nutdrivers organized.


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter




----------



## crash_777

How do you like that klein rachet 11 in2?


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter

crash_777 said:


> How do you like that klein rachet 11 in2?


I love it. I keep it on me while I'm at work. No matter what. That and my linemens


----------



## user4818

Mr. Troubleshooter said:


>


Your name is "Mr. Troubleshooter" and you have no meters or testers in that tool set? :confused1:


----------



## local134gt

Peter D said:


> Your name is "Mr. Troubleshooter" and you have no meters or testers in that tool set? :confused1:


Meters? He don't need no stinking meters.


----------



## TOOL_5150

crash_777 said:


> How do you like that klein rachet 11 in2?


I think the thing sucks, epically.


----------



## user4818

TOOL_5150 said:


> I think the thing sucks, epically.


I pretty much assume that about anything with the Klein label on it now. The 11-in-1 felt way too heavy so I would not even consider buying it. Klein screwdrivers are garbage anyway.


----------



## Nuzzie

Like my XXL-F a lot but am getting a bit sick of the size and weight of the damn thing. Probably going to get an LC or XL if I can get them for a good price.


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter

TOOL_5150 said:


> I think the thing sucks, epically.


Well tools are all about preference. You buy whatever it is that you feel most comfortable using. My boss doesn't care what tools you use, as long as the job gets done


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter

Peter D said:


> Your name is "Mr. Troubleshooter" and you have no meters or testers in that tool set? :confused1:


I do own a tester. It's a Klein. I hate it. I'm going to order a T-1000 off of amazon today


----------



## HARRY304E

paulcanada said:


> What do you mean?


The small Klein bag that is for someone who is doing the same thing everyday and just carry's what he uses daily and leaves all his other tools in his truck till needed.


----------



## Going_Commando

I hope you guys aren't going to be too mean to me when I post a picture of my bucket buddy tomorrow with a Klein tool pouch with a Husky tool belt on it tomorrow. I don't know if I could stand the abuse. Maybe I should use a Sharpie and write Veto or Occidental on it first :laughing:


----------



## astrodoggie3000

It doesn't matter what tool bag you use... it's the work that is accomplished with the tools you have. Tools are like golf clubs, you can have Tiger's clubs but that isn't going to make you hit like a pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> I hope you guys aren't going to be too mean to me when I post a picture of my bucket buddy tomorrow with a Klein tool pouch with a Husky tool belt on it tomorrow. I don't know if I could stand the abuse. Maybe I should use a Sharpie and write Veto or Occidental on it first :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## paulcanada

HARRY304E said:


> The small Klein bag that is for someone who is doing the same thing everyday and just carry's what he uses daily and leaves all his other tools in his truck till needed.


Yeah. That's perfect for me.


----------



## HARRY304E

paulcanada said:


> Yeah. That's perfect for me.


Remember the bigger the tool bag the more tools you will be lugging around.

I had a Klein 24" bag and it must ha weighed 120 lbs 

And there was no need for all those tools all the time but we were all doing that in the 1980's:no:


----------



## paulcanada

Well I know I havent been doing this as long as some guys but 5 years into this, I have a pretty good idea of what I want to carry all the time and what I can leave in the truck/shop.


----------



## audiophile

New job, new set up.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Smartwire is good stuff!!


----------



## 42ndego

HARRY304E said:


> The small Klein bag that is for someone who is doing the same thing everyday and just carry's what he uses daily and leaves all his other tools in his truck till needed.


Close. The rest of the tools are in my shop :thumbsup:


----------



## eutecticalloy

I've got the new Veto Pro Pac TP3.


----------



## Demac

eutecticalloy said:


> I've got the new Veto Pro Pac TP3.
> 
> <snip>


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Acadian9

Occidental Pro-Trimmer Fastener Bag, Wiha Insulated Bit Flip screwdriver and an Ideal 35-950BLK pouch.


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Occidental Pro-Trimmer Fastener Bag, Wiha Insulated Bit Flip screwdriver and an Ideal 35-950BLK pouch.


Looks like the begginings of a nice new rig there.


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> Looks like the begginings of a nice new rig there.


Already got my belt and belt pad at work. Just waiting for my ticket before using these puppies. :thumbup:


----------



## eutecticalloy

Demac said:


> Where did you by it?


I called Veto Pro Pac in Connecticut and told them I wanted it. They gave me the name of a distributor in NY city who was getting there first order in. So they shipped it right to me. If you call them (VETO) they can give you the closest distributor who currently has them. Its pretty awesome. The clip is strong and I don't even have to loop in on my belt, I just clip it on. It makes for easy removal and remounting.


----------



## Fusillade

Demac said:


> Where did you buy it?


you can buy them in Houston at Tommy's tools


----------



## Nuzzie

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Frank...What made you go away from the Beehive bag you were using? I thought it looked like a tough as nails bag with alot of space and organizing pockets.


wondering this as well. considering one.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

If i could get a Beehive bag here in the states for a reasonable price i would be using it right now. Shipping alone would be about 60 dollars! Those Veto bags are just to heavy... even without the tools in them. The bottom line for me is the hacksaw. If it can't fit in the bag it's a waste of time.


----------



## dirtyfrank

is there any hacksaw that reasonably fits into an Veto OT XL? the measurements suggest it's borderline... I want one of those but the hacksaw thing is pivotal for me as well. don't want to get the monster veto for the sole purpose of fitting one in there.


----------



## OaklandElec

dirtyfrank said:


> is there any hacksaw that reasonably fits into an Veto OT XL? the measurements suggest it's borderline... I want one of those but the hacksaw thing is pivotal for me as well. don't want to get the monster veto for the sole purpose of fitting one in there.


I always store my hacksaw in the 1970s. Just a tip.


----------



## dirtyfrank

OaklandElec said:


> I always store my hacksaw in the 1970s. Just a tip.


whatever works for you. lol


----------



## Frasbee

I can't even remember the last time I carried my hacksaw.


----------



## local134gt

dirtyfrank said:


> is there any hacksaw that reasonably fits into an Veto OT XL? the measurements suggest it's borderline... I want one of those but the hacksaw thing is pivotal for me as well. don't want to get the monster veto for the sole purpose of fitting one in there.


I clip mine on the outside of the XL with 2 carabiners, works great.


----------



## Demac

dirtyfrank said:


> is there any hacksaw that reasonably fits into an Veto OT XL? the measurements suggest it's borderline... I want one of those but the hacksaw thing is pivotal for me as well. don't want to get the monster veto for the sole purpose of fitting one in there.


I don't know about the open top, but my hacksaw fits into the closed XL ok.


----------



## angryceltic

Here's my setup for the commercial job were on.


----------



## Frasbee

angryceltic said:


> Here's my setup for the commercial job were on.
> 
> View attachment 13023


I used to enjoy commercial, but that picture alone reminds me why I hate it.


----------



## jza

angryceltic said:


> Here's my setup for the commercial job were on.
> 
> View attachment 13023


You actually wear that thing? So sorry to hear that.


----------



## kawimudslinger

jza said:


> You actually wear that thing? So sorry to hear that.


why not there's not that much on there


----------



## running dummy

jza said:


> You actually wear that thing? So sorry to hear that.


Yea, he actually wants to get something done without having to go to his cart every 2 minutes


----------



## angryceltic

jza said:


> You actually wear that thing? So sorry to hear that.


Yeah, it's not that bad. I feel that having pretty much everything at my waist I need to run mc, cut in and wall rough makes me efficient. Even better when guys in other rooms walk over to borrow stuff. I think it looks like crap to toss everything in a box and kick it along as you work. I do have a bag I leave in the area when I need a driver or drill.


----------



## dirtyfrank

it would be different if it was packed full of stuff all day, your back would be singing a different tune. lol


----------



## chewy

Aside from being lighter I really feel no difference with my padded toolbelt and padded suspenders than my 90L pack I take walking up into the high country not on nice level floors and up ladders with rungs spaced evenly. I guess some peoples bodies adapt and others don't.


----------



## HARRY304E

angryceltic said:


> Here's my setup for the commercial job were on.
> 
> View attachment 13023


Hey you forgot to polish your Boots.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nuzzie

I couldn't bloody help myself, deal on the tool belt was too good to pass up at 1/3 retail price (gotta love auction sites) put some leather conditioner on and it came up looking good as new. Like it so far, really missed having the space to shove an extra tool if I needed it, and access to my screwdrivers is much better on this. 

Picked up the fluke voltage tester for a reasonable price too, seems ok, not as robust as I was expecting. Don't like that it will trip RCD's automatically unless tested in a certain way.


----------



## angryceltic

HARRY304E said:


> Hey you forgot to polish your Boots.....:laughing::laughing:


Lol, they should be happy I have some that fit and are in good condition.


----------



## chewy

angryceltic said:


> Lol, they should be happy I have some that fit and are in good condition.


But theres no excuse for having such filthy tools, anyone would think you actually use them or something?!?! :laughing:


----------



## dowmace

I'm starting to look like a Klein salesman.


----------



## angryceltic

dowmace said:


> I'm starting to look like a Klein salesman.


How is that backpack?


----------



## dowmace

angryceltic said:


> How is that backpack?


I love it, I use it to carry all of my instrumentation stuff like all my meters and control screwdrivers


----------



## Dawizman

I just got my new toolbag, so I figured that I would post some pics.

Old Bag:










The mess inside:










Tools all laid out:











New Vs Old Bags:










New Vs Old:










The new bag all loaded up:

Big Tools:










All the little tools:


----------



## Mptoth380

I just noticed on the veto site that their bags are made in china. Has that always been the case? I was under the impression that they were made USA


----------



## Frasbee

Mptoth380 said:


> I just noticed on the veto site that their bags are made in china. Has that always been the case? I was under the impression that they were made USA


They were never made in the US.


----------



## Mptoth380

Frasbee said:


> They were never made in the US.


Oh dear. I told a buddy they were china made today and I really thought he was going to cry. I'm still kinda surprised oh well


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Mptoth380 said:


> I just noticed on the veto site that their bags are made in china. Has that always been the case? I was under the impression that they were made USA


Is it an American thing to care where stuff is made even if the quality is good?

I've never heard anybody mention it in Canada but it seems to be all over here, Contractor Talk, and other USA-heavy construction forums.

Just curious, no offense intended.


----------



## Mptoth380

bubb_tubbs said:


> Is it an American thing to care where stuff is made even if the quality is good?
> 
> I've never heard anybody mention it in Canada but it seems to be all over here, Contractor Talk, and other USA-heavy construction forums.
> 
> Just curious, no offense intended.


Yes, a lot of guys here take pride in the fact that products that they use they're hard earned money for are made by other Americans, helping to keep our country worning


----------



## Frasbee

Mptoth380 said:


> Yes, a lot of guys here take pride in the fact that products that they use they're hard earned money for are made by other Americans, helping to keep our country worning


We cared less when stuff was cheap and work was plentiful. Buying American is kind of like a donation to your fellow countryman, anymore.


----------



## Mptoth380

Frasbee said:


> We cared less when stuff was cheap and work was plentiful. Buying American is kind of like a donation to your fellow countryman, anymore.


Yea, I agree. Not sure that will ever change now


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> Is it an American thing to care where stuff is made even if the quality is good?
> 
> I've never heard anybody mention it in Canada but it seems to be all over here, Contractor Talk, and other USA-heavy construction forums.
> 
> Just curious, no offense intended.


Yes I like to buy made in USA when ever I can ,Some of our trucks are made in Canada that is good as well.:thumbup:


----------



## local134gt

bubb_tubbs said:


> I've never heard anybody mention it in Canada


What do you guy manufacture up there anyways? Hockey sticks and maple syrup? lol, just messin with u :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

dowmace said:


> I'm starting to look like a Klein salesman.
> 
> View attachment 13068


Looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

local134gt said:


> What do you guy manufacture up there anyways? Hockey sticks and maple syrup? lol, just messin with u :laughing:


Not much anymore, at least not in Ontario.

When I was working in Kingston there was Procter and Gamble, 3M, Alcan, Hershey all nearby but Alcan and Hershey have pulled out, I believe.

No idea what's in Toronto, other than Redpath sugar refinery a few block south of our condo.

It's difficult for the manufacturing industry because of the relatively high wages for the level of training and education a lot of generic workers have, but our society is such that most people won't stand for increased product cost to justify local production.

While a lot of the line-working people I've met on the job were overpaid douchebags (laughing every time they snitched about something stupid, like a single piece of RW90 missing the bin), I still have to feel for them with closures, primarily because they're just not qualified to do anything else and their industry is dwindling but they still have families to feed.


----------



## local134gt

bubb_tubbs said:


> Not much anymore, at least not in Ontario.
> 
> When I was working in Kingston there was Procter and Gamble, 3M, Alcan, Hershey all nearby but Alcan and Hershey have pulled out, I believe.
> 
> No idea what's in Toronto, other than Redpath sugar refinery a few block south of our condo.
> 
> It's difficult for the manufacturing industry because of the relatively high wages for the level of training and education a lot of generic workers have, but our society is such that most people won't stand for increased product cost to justify local production.
> 
> While a lot of the line-working people I've met on the job were overpaid douchebags (laughing every time they snitched about something stupid, like a single piece of RW90 missing the bin), I still have to feel for them with closures, primarily because they're just not qualified to do anything else and their industry is dwindling but they still have families to feed.


It's pretty much the same story down here, I was just messing with you guys


----------



## Dave L

local134gt said:


> What do you guy manufacture up there anyways? Hockey sticks and maple syrup? lol, just messin with u :laughing:


and picquic screwdrivers. Really good multi bit screwdrivers!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Dave L said:


> and picquic screwdrivers. Really good multi bit screwdrivers!


I hate the stubby. The bits always try to come out of the holders.


----------



## paulcanada

bubb_tubbs said:


> I hate the stubby. The bits always try to come out of the holders.


7 in 1 is not as good as 12 in 1. They need to build in more nut drivers.

I agree with tubbs too, my stubby loses its bits all the time.


----------



## Acadian9

I have the Stubby, Super 8 and Multique. Haven't used the Stubby yet but the other two are solid.


----------



## Going_Commando

Finally got some pics of my tool bucket and belt tonight. I spent several hours cleaning all my tools, and sorting out the company tools from my personal ones. I am moving to California in a couple weeks, so it was time to figure out what's mine, and what is the boss man's. Once I get moved I will upload the pictures from before I cleaned the bucket out. You guys will get a kick out of it, but alas, those pictures are on a computer that has already been packed up. 

Pretty screwdrivers:


















Tool pouch:









Occidental schwag:









All packed up:










It took me about 3 hours to scrub down all my tools, sort all the random crap in the bottom of the bucket, and organize the stuff that is going back to the shop. Plaster dust filled most of the tools, and the Occidental pouch was loaded with nasty fine dust from dragging it through the crawlspaces of the house we have been rewiring. The original structure was built in the 1790s, so the crawlspace is...interesting. The house is 7000 square feet, spread over 3 floors, and there is only about 400 square feet of basement, with the rest being crawlspace. Now when I have to work in the crawlspace, I just load up the Occidental bag full of whatever tools and supplies I need, and drag it with me if it is in the tighter areas. In some spots the crawlspace is only 18" tall, so it can get interesting, plus there are a bunch of steam pipes to dodge around.

ETA: And yes, that is a wiggy tucked into the bucket. Not sure how to fit the new Fluke 179 and clamp-on ammeter (can't remember the number) in with that stuff, but I did just pick up a Klein DMM pouch today, so that should fit the 179 nicely. After spending $360 on the 2 meters, I'll be damned if I am going to spend another 70 bucks to get Fluke cases for them too!


----------



## CanadianBrad

local134gt said:


> What do you guy manufacture up there anyways? Hockey sticks and maple syrup? lol, just messin with u :laughing:


And dogsleds. I was actually handling some lighting issues for the dogsledders, to prevent all these 12-dog nighttime collisions we've been having. Luckily, all that radioactive mess from Japan is washing up on the BC coast. If you grind it up and get the dosage right, the huskies glow green, and people can see you coming. No one's even complained about sperm counts dropping...

Just wait, my own line of premium Nite-Glow pet food is coming soon! That will be another unique Canadian product, right next to maple syrup and hockey sticks!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Going_Commando said:


> *pics*


Why two sets of Weras?

I just use the VDE ones all the time. The insulation is pretty well bulletproof.


----------



## Marcus

99% of guys here use VDE insulated drivers all the time, why wouldn't you use anything else?


----------



## chewy

Marcus said:


> 99% of guys here use VDE insulated drivers all the time, why wouldn't you use anything else?


Because in America merely being in the possesion of an insulated tool means you must be working live :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando

chewy said:


> Because in America merely being in the possesion of an insulated tool means you must be working live :laughing:


I don't know what you're talking about. Live work isn't safe! :whistling2:

I have both sets because it seemed like a good idea at the time when I placed an order with amazon. Plus I don't want to put the insulated tools through the abuse that my regular screwdrivers receive. I still use a Klein square shank 4" screwdriver for the brunt of my work, so the Weras are for more specialized tasks.


----------



## chewy

Cleaning out my Veto XXL-F loving how many tools I can fit inside it.


----------



## chewy

What's on the otherwise of the Veto.


----------



## chewy

What's in my Diamondbacks -


----------



## chewy

All random parts, screws and drywall dust removed and ready to roll.


----------



## Frank Mc

chewy said:


> All random parts, screws and drywall dust removed and ready to roll.


Hey Chewy

Hows the new Veto bag ...???

I thought the XXL-F was a chippie,s bag...???

Frank


----------



## chewy

Frank Mc said:


> Hey Chewy
> 
> Hows the new Veto bag ...???
> 
> I thought the XXL-F was a chippie,s bag...???
> 
> Frank


Yeah it was designed for chippies but I got it so I could keep my drill and impact in it aswell. I really like it so far, just wish it was 320mm high so I could keep tin snips and squares upright and if the zips were beefier for locking them.


----------



## astrodoggie3000

What is a chippie? A carpenter... maybe?


----------



## Frasbee

I have the xxl-f. It's been collecting dust for a year now. Would make a good shop bag. I'm too mobile to lug it around all day.


----------



## HARRY304E

Frasbee said:


> I have the xxl-f. It's been collecting dust for a year now. Would make a good shop bag. I'm too mobile to lug it around all day.


Yup I think several small bags is better just take what you need.

Unless you like dragging around 100 pounds of tools all day..:laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

HARRY304E said:


> Yup I think several small bags is better just take what you need.
> 
> Unless you like dragging around 100 pounds of tools all day..:laughing:


I actually do drag around pretty well all the hand tools and most of the power tools I own at all times.

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

how on earth are you fitting all those longer tools on the pocketed side chewy? If I put too much stuff in front of the pockets then the pockets themselves get compressed and it's hard to put anything in them.


----------



## Frasbee

bubb_tubbs said:


> I actually do drag around pretty well all the hand tools and most of the power tools I own at all times.
> 
> I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. :thumbsup:


I had 1 bag in construction, it was the XXL-F, and it was heavy as $hit.

Now I have 4 bags on the job.

1 has my power tools.
1 has my PPE (harness/extra gloves/reflective vest)
1 has an assortment of tools I may or may not need (big channies, extra tape, chisel, plumb bob etc.)
1 is my main wheeled bag which I keep my most commonly used tools in and swap out as needed. I can sit any of the other bags on top of this.

A lot of the guys buy carts. Great for industrial work. But you're not often expected to multitask like you are in commercial construction, so I don't have to keep everything on me.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Frasbee said:


> I had 1 bag in construction, it was the XXL-F, and it was heavy as $hit.
> 
> Now I have 4 bags on the job.
> 
> 1 has my power tools.
> 1 has my PPE (harness/extra gloves/reflective vest)
> 1 has an assortment of tools I may or may not need (big channies, extra tape, chisel, plumb bob etc.)
> 1 is my main wheeled bag which I keep my most commonly used tools in and swap out as needed. I can sit any of the other bags on top of this.
> 
> A lot of the guys buy carts. Great for industrial work. But you're not often expected to multitask like you are in commercial construction, so I don't have to keep everything on me.


Right now I have:

- a stuffed to the hilt open top Dewalt tote (weighs about 70 lbs) 
- a Milwaukee 22" bag with drill/hackzall tools, batteries, charger and bits
- my toolbelt /w the permanent screwdriver/pliers residents, Fluke, impact driver and pouch with random wirenuts/fittings/screws/anti-shorts/whatever else


----------



## chewy

Its a heavy bag but I'm also 6'3 and 300lbs so its all relative. Those aren't all my tools, just the bare minimum I will take to a job. If I'm carpooling in another guys van or something. I put that bag near where I'm working and work out of my toolbelt, either on me, the ladder or the floor depending on the situation.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> how on earth are you fitting all those longer tools on the pocketed side chewy? If I put too much stuff in front of the pockets then the pockets themselves get compressed and it's hard to put anything in them.


I lay them neatly in front, the base stretches after a while, just the snips, long file, 2 clamps, and 2 squares. The rivet gun has a swivel head so can fit standing up.


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> I lay them neatly in front, the base stretches after a while, just the snips, long file, 2 clamps, and 2 squares. The rivet gun has a swivel head so can fit standing up.


Oh ok, guess a few of those things are shorter than I thought. Good to know that it stretches but at the moment my 400mm level is the only thing sitting there.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Oh ok, guess a few of those things are shorter than I thought. Good to know that it stretches but at the moment my 400mm level is the only thing sitting there.


Not sure it would stretch too much further than that, the squares and clamps are staggered so the max distance is only like 25mm from the front pocket.


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> Its a heavy bag but I'm also 6'3 and 300lbs so its all relative. Those aren't all my tools, just the bare minimum I will take to a job. If I'm carpooling in another guys van or something. I put that bag near where I'm working and work out of my toolbelt, either on me, the ladder or the floor depending on the situation.


I'm 5'5 and 150lbs. :laughing:

Guess who gets to go in crawl spaces??


----------



## chewy

Yeah they usually team me with guys of a certain stature for work that involves that, haha.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> I actually do drag around pretty well all the hand tools and most of the power tools I own at all times.
> 
> I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. :thumbsup:


Good point....:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What is a chippie? A carpenter... maybe?


Yes its a carpenter or builder as theyre more commonly known here. Sparky, Chippy, Bricky, Scaffy, Gibby etc etc.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

This is one of my first bags. It's 35 years old.


----------



## Frasbee

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is one of my first bags. It's 35 years old.
> 
> View attachment 13390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13391


That in pretty stark contrast to all the fancy german tools you buy.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Frasbee said:


> I'm 5'5 and 150lbs. :laughing:
> 
> Guess who gets to go in crawl spaces??


I'm 5' 8" and 180, but I have 43" shoulders so I can't fit in too many tight places. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is one of my first bags. It's 35 years old.
> 
> View attachment 13390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13391


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

bubb_tubbs said:


> I'm 5' 8" and 180, but I have 43" shoulders so I can't fit in too many tight places. :laughing:


If it's tight, I'm the first one in. :thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Frasbee said:


> If it's tight, I'm the first one in. :thumbup:


I see what you did there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chewy said:


> Its a heavy bag but I'm also 6'3 and 300lbs so its all relative. Those aren't all my tools, just the bare minimum I will take to a job. If I'm carpooling in another guys van or something. I put that bag near where I'm working and work out of my toolbelt, either on me, the ladder or the floor depending on the situation.


 
You're an inch taller than me and yes it is all relative. I carried a toolbox close to 60# years ago.


----------



## HARRY304E

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're an inch taller than me and yes it is all relative. I carried a toolbox close to 60# years ago.


Remember those old steel tool boxes weighed 60 LBS by them selves..:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HARRY304E said:


> Remember those old steel tool boxes weighed 60 LBS by them selves..:laughing:


 
I remember all too well and unfortunetly so does my back. With my first paycheck as a helper I bought a two drawer Craftsman toolbox. I carried that thing way tooooo long.


----------



## Mr.EMJ

After years of trying out bag after bag, finally I've found to ultimate bag. Keeps all of my hands tools on the outside so that I can see them and my screw/ nut drivers, etc. On the inside with plenty of space to spare.


----------



## angryceltic

Mr.EMJ said:


> After years of trying out bag after bag, finally I've found to ultimate bag. Keeps all of my hands tools on the outside so that I can see them and my screw/ nut drivers, etc. On the inside with plenty of space to spare.


That is a nice set up.


----------



## GEORGE D

Mr.EMJ said:


> After years of trying out bag after bag, finally I've found to ultimate bag. Keeps all of my hands tools on the outside so that I can see them and my screw/ nut drivers, etc. On the inside with plenty of space to spare.


Wow, looks like you'd be keeping most tools on the ground behind you. Not real secure looking.


----------



## zwodubber

I need some more tools now, this thing is way too big


----------



## Holt

zwodubber said:


> I need some more tools now, this thing is way too big


That is awesome!! I have metal one ive been thinking about using just for part.


----------



## Frasbee

zwodubber said:


> I need some more tools now, this thing is way too big


Wtf. Did you buy that off the amish folk out there?


----------



## zwodubber

Frasbee said:


> Wtf. Did you buy that off the amish folk out there?


Still finding random stuff since moving into this house :laughing:

I'm debating showing up to work with it.

Gave me a reason to clean out the bag


----------



## beartp515

zwodubber said:


> Still finding random stuff since moving into this house :laughing:
> 
> I'm debating showing up to work with it.
> 
> Gave me a reason to clean out the bag


That's awesome! Show up and act like its totally normal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Frasbee said:


> That in pretty stark contrast to all the fancy german tools you buy.


You like?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Mr.EMJ said:


> After years of trying out bag after bag, finally I've found to ultimate bag. Keeps all of my hands tools on the outside so that I can see them and my screw/ nut drivers, etc. On the inside with plenty of space to spare.


That's actually amazing, even if it looks horrible.

One of my beefs with many toolbags with a lot of storage capacity is that the organization plain sucks and you end up splitting up nut driver, screwdriver or wrench sets.




mcclary's electrical said:


> You like?
> 
> View attachment 13838


I like the rivet replacement job at 5 o'clock. :laughing:


----------



## caibird

great post, that is what I need


----------



## Black Dog

bubb_tubbs said:


> That's actually amazing, even if it looks horrible.
> 
> One of my beefs with many toolbags with a lot of storage capacity is that the organization plain sucks and you end up splitting up nut driver, screwdriver or wrench sets.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the rivet replacement job at 5 o'clock. :laughing:


You can make a good leather pouch last for ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> I need some more tools now, this thing is way too big


That might get a little heavy>>:blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Mr.EMJ said:


> After years of trying out bag after bag, finally I've found to ultimate bag. Keeps all of my hands tools on the outside so that I can see them and my screw/ nut drivers, etc. On the inside with plenty of space to spare.


What is the full number on the Klein bag?


----------



## The Motts

HARRY304E said:


> What is the full number on the Klein bag?


I think it's 5152S.


----------



## HARRY304E

The Motts said:


> I think it's 5152S.


Thanks...:thumbup:

As usual I don't have a thanks button...:laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks...:thumbup:
> 
> As usual I don't have a thanks button...:laughing:


Now i'm just mocking you Harry......:jester:


----------



## D-Bo

so whats everyones obsession with these veto bags? personally i think they seem akward and purse like, i don't know why anyone would want to carry that many tools with them constantly. ive been doing work in the surrounding three states for years and have never even seen one before this site. i know its all personal preference i guess i just dont get it


----------



## bubb_tubbs

D-Bo said:


> so whats everyones obsession with these veto bags? personally i think they seem akward and purse like, i don't know why anyone would want to carry that many tools with them constantly. ive been doing work in the surrounding three states for years and have never even seen one before this site. i know its all personal preference i guess i just dont get it


I'd carry the whole truck with me at all times if I could.


----------



## HARRY304E

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Now i'm just mocking you Harry......:jester:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee

D-Bo said:


> so whats everyones obsession with these veto bags? personally i think they seem akward and purse like, i don't know why anyone would want to carry that many tools with them constantly. ive been doing work in the surrounding three states for years and have never even seen one before this site. i know its all personal preference i guess i just dont get it


Depends on the work you do.

I know guys that push carts all day.

When I started in the trade I was told all I would need are a pair of kleins and a screwdriver. I can't even remember the last time I held my lineman's.


----------



## Jlarson

Frasbee said:


> I know guys that push carts all day


That's required if you're a control electrician :laughing:


----------



## thoenew

What's that small Milwaukee case have in it?


----------



## D-Bo

Jlarson said:


> That's required if you're a control electrician :laughing:


love those carts for floor pipe work. big enough to hold all the fittings i need, pouch, bandsaw, and the print and still have room to hold my daily 12 pack of mt dew


----------



## MIKEFLASH

Used to have a older version of this bag









Did they ever fix the problem of the bag falling over? Thats the problem i used to have


----------



## Frasbee

Jlarson said:


> That's required if you're a control electrician :laughing:


My company does a lot of control work.

We're often in places that require us to walk long distances. I have a wheeled tool bag.


----------



## Jlarson

Hole saw kit



Frasbee said:


> My company does a lot of control work.
> 
> We're often in places that require us to walk long distances. I have a wheeled tool bag.


The husky one? I keep my cordless sawzall in one I got as a gift.


----------



## Frasbee

Jlarson said:


> Hole saw kit
> 
> 
> 
> The husky one? I keep my cordless sawzall in one I got as a gift.


Yeah, it's great.

I've had it for over a year now and it's holding up pretty well. Couple small holes here and there, but it's made my life a lot easier. This with dragging it over asphalt, stone, mud, etc. My wife sewed in some custom screwdriver pockets on the front bare wall which has been really cool.

Plus I can stack my power tool bag, and PPE bag on top if I need them.


----------



## Velcro

Need help with new tool bag purchase. The pictures below show what I am currently working out of. I just ordered the 10 pocket leather pouch with the leather embossed belt. It should be here tomorrow. This will eliminate the problem you will notice with the cheap nylon pouch that I loathe. As far as the bag is concerned, I do industrial electrical maintenance. Our work is out of a truck at a very large facility. My bag needs to carry what you see here, it just really needs to be more organized. Closed top is the preference. I hate having to empty out the bag or dig for minutes whenever I need something. I have to choose which nut drivers and screwdrivers stay accessible and the rest get stowed beneath everything in the canvas bags. I'm a bit OCD and the revolving door of arrangements drives me bonkers. I've been contemplating the veto pro pac XL though I dont know anyone personally that has one and would have to order it since no one nearby sells them. The wife wants to buy me one for fathers day and I would like some suggestions from you guys on what you would recommend. Thanks!


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Velcro said:


> Need help with new tool bag purchase. The pictures below show what I am currently working out of. I just ordered the 10 pocket leather pouch with the leather embossed belt. It should be here tomorrow. This will eliminate the problem you will notice with the cheap nylon pouch that I loathe. As far as the bag is concerned, I do industrial electrical maintenance. Our work is out of a truck at a very large facility. My bag needs to carry what you see here, it just really needs to be more organized. Closed top is the preference. I hate having to empty out the bag or dig for minutes whenever I need something. I have to choose which nut drivers and screwdrivers stay accessible and the rest get stowed beneath everything in the canvas bags. I'm a bit OCD and the revolving door of arrangements drives me bonkers. I've been contemplating the veto pro pac XL though I dont know anyone personally that has one and would have to order it since no one nearby sells them. The wife wants to buy me one for fathers day and I would like some suggestions from you guys on what you would recommend. Thanks!


I can't see the pictures, so as a blind suggestion I'd say the Veto Pro Tech LC or the Husky Total Tool Bag (it's tempting me):




























That's a LOT of organization potential.


----------



## jza

Thank Husky is nice, but a Veto would be a lot nicer and will certainly outlast the Husky. My Veto XL has a year on it now and still looks brand new.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Yeah, I already ordered a Veto Tech LC from Atlas. The Husky is just tempting me as a second bag for the drill, impact and accessories/fittings.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bubb_tubbs said:


> Yeah, I already ordered a Veto Tech LC from Atlas. The Husky is just tempting me as a second bag for the drill, impact and accessories/fittings.


 
I haven't had a husky bag last more than a few months without getting holes in it. My vetos are just shy of 3 years old and not a wear mark anywhere.


----------



## Velcro

I don't know why the pics didn't upload correctly. I shall attempt again...


----------



## Velcro

*pics that should have been in original post*


----------



## HARRY304E

Velcro said:


> ............


Try this....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/


----------



## Velcro

Aye... I see. Probably should have read this sooner...


----------



## Velcro

*bam*


----------



## Velcro




----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Are those the "toe shoes" as my wife calls em? 

I love those things! I've got a pair of Fila Skeletoes that I wear while fishing on the boat. Incredibly comfortable, and have YET to lose my balance by slipping.


----------



## HARRY304E

Velcro said:


> Aye... I see. Probably should have read this sooner...


Looks good you got it....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 04gixx6

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Are those the "toe shoes" as my wife calls em?
> 
> I love those things! I've got a pair of Fila Skeletoes that I wear while fishing on the boat. Incredibly comfortable, and have YET to lose my balance by slipping.


Vibram Five Fingers!! Love those things! I knocked 2 minutes of my two mile run time for the Army PT test. I wear them everywhere!


----------



## Velcro

Vibram fivefingers indeed! I love them. The ones pictured are my third pair. I am forced to wear boots at work, sadly. Otherwise, I would wear these! Obviously, being from Alabama, I actually prefer to be barefoot so these are the next best thing. My lovely bride says it is quite embarrassing to accompany me in public whilst adorned in overalls without shoes!


----------



## 04gixx6

Velcro said:


> Vibram fivefingers indeed! I love them. The ones pictured are my third pair. I am forced to wear boots at work, sadly. Otherwise, I would wear these! Obviously, being from Alabama, I actually prefer to be barefoot so these are the next best thing. My lovely bride says it is quite embarrassing to accompany me in public whilst adorned in overalls without shoes!


Same here with the boots. My wife and I both have a pair and we love them. I actually ENJOY running in them!


----------



## HARRY304E

04gixx6 said:


> Same here with the boots. My wife and I both have a pair and we love them. I actually ENJOY running in them!


What do they look like?


----------



## TattooMan

HARRY304E said:


> What do they look like?


Like a foot...


----------



## HARRY304E

TattooMan said:


> Like a foot...


Thank God...:laughing:


----------



## Hypnotoad

This is my bag with about 2 months use. 



















It may not be a Veto but it is good quality, a step up from CLC's and the like IMO. $65 retail. I was intending to buy the larger one but they were out of stock and I am glad - this one turned out to be the perfect size.

Dottie anchor kit boxes fit just right in the center compartment which I find to be handy storage for bits, wire nuts, etc. etc.


----------



## angryceltic

Hypnotoad said:


> This is my bag with about 2 months use.
> 
> It may not be a Veto but it is good quality, a step up from CLC's and the like IMO. $65 retail. I was intending to buy the larger one but they were out of stock and I am glad - this one turned out to be the perfect size.
> 
> Dottie anchor kit boxes fit just right in the center compartment which I find to be handy storage for bits, wire nuts, etc. etc.


Is that the rack a tiers bag? 

Looks pretty good


----------



## Hypnotoad

Yep- Rack a tiers. It's been working out great, 100 times better than my former tool bucket which has been relegated to toting my hammer drill, sawzall and other bulky stuff.


----------



## randomkiller

Hypnotoad said:


> Yep- Rack a tiers. It's been working out great, 100 times better than my former tool bucket which has been relegated to toting my hammer drill, sawzall and other bulky stuff.


 
Only problem I've had with a bag like that is dumping over in the truck.


----------



## Black Dog

randomkiller said:


> Only problem I've had with a bag like that is dumping over in the truck.


That doesn't happen that much.


----------



## SteveO.

D-Bo said:


> so whats everyones obsession with these veto bags? personally i think they seem akward and purse like, i don't know why anyone would want to carry that many tools with them constantly. ive been doing work in the surrounding three states for years and have never even seen one before this site. i know its all personal preference i guess i just dont get it


If you don't want to carry a ton of tools with you, check out the Veto Tech LC. It's the same size as the LC but has all the hand tools on one side and then the other side has larger pockets for a meter, etc. I have my Fluke, a circuit tracer, M18 drill and M12 driver in there all the time, plus more than enough room for hand tools in the other side. Love this bag! It's my main bag and now my XL and XLT are backups and carry my less commonly used tools for bigger jobs. I don't think you can beat the Tech LC for an electrician.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

+1 for the Tech LC. Great bag.


----------



## OzSpark

This is the first thing I grab when I get out of the van. I'm a first year apprentice in Australia, 6 weeks in. 

The Stanley toolbag in the background has my bigger stuff in it: Makita BHP454, Makita SDS hammer drill, drill bits, hacksaw, hammers etc...


----------



## TattooMan

OzSpark said:


> This is the first thing I grab when I get out of the van. I'm a first year apprentice in Australia, 6 weeks in.
> 
> The Stanley toolbag in the background has my bigger stuff in it: Makita BHP454, Makita SDS hammer drill, drill bits, hacksaw, hammers etc...


Good tools there. It's a cheap one but I have that Sheetrock saw too. Best damn one I've owned to date. Good thing I found mine above the ceiling sitting on a tile. Lol


----------



## jonboots

Emptied out the back of my truck last weekend, what mess??

http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0114.jpg.html

http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0115.jpg.html

http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0112.jpg.html

http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0118.jpg.html
Everything back into the truck, tidy.

Will take some more photos over the next few weeks, when i get some actual tool bags so i can organise my stuff


----------



## OzSpark

jonboots said:


> Emptied out the back of my truck last weekend, what mess??
> 
> http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0114.jpg.html
> 
> http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0115.jpg.html
> 
> http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0112.jpg.html
> 
> http://m1261.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jonboots28/IMAG0118.jpg.html
> Everything back into the truck, tidy.
> 
> Will take some more photos over the next few weeks, when i get some actual tool bags so i can organise my stuff


Do you have any bigger photos mate? Those are tiny!


----------



## jonboots

OzSpark said:


> Do you have any bigger photos mate? Those are tiny!


Try n get some up tomorrow, first time posting pics...


----------



## smiley mcrib

here is my power tool setup, missing is my bosch corded hammer drill.
Absolutely love my dewalt 20 volt


----------



## smiley mcrib

another picture


----------



## thoenew

How do you like the 12V saw and BL impact?


----------



## smiley mcrib

12 volt saw is nice really easy to get into tight spaces. And the impact is absolutely the icing on the cake. Speed setting is very useful and the battery life is unbelievable. I used to have the 18 volt dewalt stuff and this is a huge upgrade.


----------



## Jlarson

I bought one of these veto things everyone is always raving about :laughing:

Showed up just in time for me to beat on it a little this weekend during a shutdown.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Open top? Burn the witch!


----------



## clm

Hello, I am new here and this is my first post. After looking at all of your tools I figured I would post my setup. Before you rag on me for having Greenlee hand tools, they have served me well for 4 months strong, and in my oppinion they feel better in my hands than Kleins.

Here it is (sorry if the pictures are a bit blurry)





































I like this Ideal bag as it is tough, but it does not have very much room, espcially since I have a set of nut drivers on the way. I have been looking at getting a Greenlee 18inch bag but I cannot find any pictures of the inside. Does anyone have one, and if so would you mind posting a picture or two of the inside.

Colin


----------



## HARRY304E

Welcome. Looks like you have a good set up..:thumbup:


----------



## clm

Thankyou for the welcoming. I like the Obama clock. :laughing:


----------



## varmit

clm said:


> Hello, I am new here and this is my first post. After looking at all of your tools I figured I would post my setup. Before you rag on me for having Greenlee hand tools, they have served me well for 4 months strong, and in my oppinion they feel better in my hands than Kleins.
> 
> Here it is (sorry if the pictures are a bit blurry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this Ideal bag as it is tough, but it does not have very much room, espcially since I have a set of nut drivers on the way. I have been looking at getting a Greenlee 18inch bag but I cannot find any pictures of the inside. Does anyone have one, and if so would you mind posting a picture or two of the inside.
> 
> Colin


The best tools are the ones that a person has that allows them to do their job.

Greenlee sells a 18 inch and a 20 inch tool bag. Both have inside and outside pockets.

Those Ideal bags, like you have, are bombproof. I have known a few folks that used the same bag forever.


----------



## HARRY304E

clm said:


> Thankyou for the welcoming. I like the Obama clock. :laughing:


I'm glad you like the clock..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

clm said:


> Hello, I am new here and this is my first post. After looking at all of your tools I figured I would post my setup. Before you rag on me for having Greenlee hand tools, they have served me well for 4 months strong, and in my oppinion they feel better in my hands than Kleins.


Dunno why you'd be made fun of.

My Greenlee square driver lasted me 4 years - I've never had a Klein last a month. 

The only things I didn't like are the driver labels rubbing off too quickly and that the rubber tends to slide more than the Klein handles when you beat on them. I had to keep putting it back on the flat driver and eventually I just grabbed an acetate handle flat to whack on.


----------



## clm

varmit said:


> Those Ideal bags, like you have, are bombproof. I have known a few folks that used the same bag forever.


I really like this ideal bag but as I have been getting more tools, it has become very hard to cram them all in there and still be organized.


----------



## Jlarson

bubb_tubbs said:


> Open top? Burn the witch!


:lol: I love the open top style. I may have gone with a closed XL but I had the CLC version and got tired of having zipper flaps.


----------



## Pault

This is stuff I carry on a day to day basis 3 months into the first year of my apprenticeship. 

Working on a tote bag now by buying a couple tools every pay cheque.


----------



## chewy

Pault said:


> This is stuff I carry on a day to day basis 3 months into the first year of my apprenticeship.
> 
> Working on a tote bag now by buying a couple tools every pay cheque.


Looks good mate, thats way to do it, little by little and it all adds up. Also what might help is get an envelope and write "cordless drill" on it and put spare cash in it and it will make you think twice before taking it out to spend on other stuff.


----------



## thoenew

chewy said:


> Looks good mate, thats way to do it, little by little and it all adds up. Also what might help is get an envelope and write "cordless drill" on it and put spare cash in it and it will make you think twice before taking it out to spend on other stuff.


Agreed, looks like a good set up. I would just say to ditch the cordless drill, go the impact driver route. Also, add some nutdrivers.


----------



## DMILL

thoenew said:


> Agreed, looks like a good set up. I would just say to ditch the cordless drill, go the impact driver route.


I second that, i got a DeWalt 18v impact driver about 8 months ago... I rarely use my regular drill now.


----------



## HARRY304E

DMILL said:


> I second that, i got a DeWalt 18v impact driver about 8 months ago... I rarely use my regular drill now.


X3 the impact drill is best way to go for
Driving every screw ,They even have drill bit sets for them now..:thumbsup:


----------



## Pault

Thanks for the feedback. 

I have the impact that comes with the set. Had it from an earlier line of work. I find that set in particular lacking battery longevity and power. Great for light duty work like screwing on boxes etc. 

Looking to replace that soon. Our shop pays for all 'power tools' and we are just required to purchase basic hand tools like screw drivers and pliers, everything else is already provided in our mobile shop trucks. A couple guys are using Hilti and Greenlee drill/impact combo's now but every single guy on our crew uses a drill as opposed to the impact. I find the drill convenient for punching holes through stuff if need be, but if they are making specific impact drill bits now like mentioned in the previous post, then its a no brainer....

I have a few other tools coming from the Ebay fairy...just playing the waiting game...


----------



## OzSpark

I'm ashamed to say that over the past month I've gone through all 128 pages of this thread :blink:

Mainly just looking at the pictures.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

I use the Milwaukee brand impact bits on my 12v impact driver, and i've been pretty happy with them. I did break one, (well, twisted really) but I also broke the screw too.


----------



## Pault

Couple new things to add. Ended up purchasing a CLC 1539. I like the center pocket for my PPE and side tool pockets for organization.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Pault said:


> Couple new things to add. Ended up purchasing a CLC 1539. I like the center pocket for my PPE and side tool pockets for organization.


Let me know how you like the new 10 in 1.

I've refused to own one for a few years now because the bits have a tendency to loosen over time and fall out in walls or risers, but if they've improved it like the newer Klein screwdrivers I might consider picking one up for the butt pouch.


----------



## Made in the USA

*My tools*

I came across this forum searching for other people's setup and wanted to add mine.

Overall view of my tools from my Klein bag










All that fits in there










Daily needs are put in the McGuire-Nichols pouch











This is not all of my tools, only what I need on a daily basis. I do residential and commercial work.

Any questions?


----------



## mikestew

Pault said:


> This is stuff I carry on a day to day basis 3 months into the first year of my apprenticeship.
> 
> Working on a tote bag now by buying a couple tools every pay cheque.
> 
> 
> I bought that same set of weras when I started in the trade and I havent found a better driver yet. I picked up some of their chiseldrivers too though to save a bit of wear and tear on the insulation.
> 
> Good choice, and nice tools!


----------



## cdnelectrician

clm said:


> I really like this ideal bag but as I have been getting more tools, it has become very hard to cram them all in there and still be organized.


As you work in the trade for longer you will figure out what you need and dont need tool wise for everyday tasks, i always kept a toolbox for tools not often used and a tote for everyday tools. Otherwise you will end up with an 80 pound tool bag!


----------



## Adam12

*Pulled the trigger.*

I ordered my Veto XL last week and received it today in the mail.

I must admit I was skeptical because of the $160 price tag and not being able to handle it in person. None of the listed dealers had them in stock and had to order them before I could get ahold of one, so I went ahead and made the purchase myself online. 

The countless positive reviews here and on Youtube put me at ease though, also the fact that it will not collapse under pressure of its own weight or what you have stored in it was a big factor for me. Unlike the $90 Klein oval bucket bag i used to use, the thing looks like a fukken flat tire.

Well, initially it seems to be everything everyone is saying it is. It's definitely a better quality product than everything out there that I've seen/bought. 

Though the price tag is still debatable in my opinion, sometimes you have to pay top dollar for a quality product and that I don't mind doing if it'll live up to the hype. We shall see.....

Here are some pics.










My mess, its really been a pain in the ass having to dig through this thing looking for tools.
































Nothing like a little organization. I left out a few tools that I was needlessly lugging around. Big Channelocks, hammer and some short allen sockets, those things will stay on the truck until I need them and the truck is always nearby.

Theres still plenty of room on both sides if need be. 

Hopefully this review will help others make their decision. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Adam12 said:


> I ordered my Veto XL last week and received it today in the mail.
> 
> I must admit I was skeptical because of the $160 price tag and not being able to handle it in person. None of the listed dealers had them in stock and had to order them before I could get ahold of one, so I went ahead and made the purchase myself online.
> 
> The countless positive reviews here and on Youtube put me at ease though, also the fact that it will not collapse under pressure of its own weight or what you have stored in it was a big factor for me. Unlike the $90 Klein oval bucket bag i used to use, the thing looks like a fukken flat tire.
> 
> Well, initially it seems to be everything everyone is saying it is. It's definitely a better quality product than everything out there that I've seen/bought.
> 
> Though the price tag is still debatable in my opinion, sometimes you have to pay top dollar for a quality product and that I don't mind doing if it'll live up to the hype. We shall see.....
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mess, its really been a pain in the ass having to dig through this thing looking for tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a little organization. I left out a few tools that I was needlessly lugging around. Big Channelocks, hammer and some short allen sockets, those things will stay on the truck until I need them and the truck is always nearby.
> 
> Theres still plenty of room on both sides if need be.
> 
> Hopefully this review will help others make their decision. :thumbup:


Good stuff................:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adam12 said:


> I ordered my Veto XL last week and received it today in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new bag and you won't be sorry. After years of switching from one bag to the next because the new bag looked better in one way or another I haven't had any of those thoughts since using the Veto.
Click to expand...


----------



## chewy

Seconded, its a heavy bastard but I could probally rebuild after an apocolypse out of it. No regrets at all buying it.


----------



## Frasbee

chewy said:


> Seconded, its a heavy bastard but I could probally rebuild after an apocolypse out of it. No regrets at all buying it.


I hate that bag, it's too big. I honestly think I've developed back problems because of it. That and the tool rig I used to wear doing commercial work.


----------



## chewy

Frasbee said:


> I hate that bag, it's too big. I honestly think I've developed back problems because of it. That and the tool rig I used to wear doing commercial work.


Yes but Im like 3 times your size Fras :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chewy said:


> Yes but Im like 3 times your size Fras :laughing:


 
Tell him about it. Some of us come in man size. I used to carry engine blocks around with one hand as a kid. Then I started carrying around cheerleaders a couple at a time.


----------



## chewy

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tell him about it. Some of us come in man size. I used to carry engine blocks around with one hand as a kid. Then I started carrying around cheerleaders a couple at a time.


I lift fat chicks at pubs.


----------



## jza

MechanicalDVR said:


> Then I started carrying around cheerleaders a couple at a time.


Ya, I'll bet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jza said:


> Ya, I'll bet.


 
It's an American football thing, you soccer fans wouldn't understand.


----------



## Adam12

MechanicalDVR said:


> Adam12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Veto XL last week and received it today in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new bag and you won't be sorry. After years of switching from one bag to the next because the new bag looked better in one way or another I haven't had any of those thoughts since using the Veto.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really digging the bag, so are my coworkers. It's made carrying around and accessing my tools very convenient. The fact that it stands straight up without collapsing is probably the best part of owning the thing. :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Frasbee

Even if I bulked up I would never get very large. I wear a size 7 wide boot and small to medium shirts. Asians don't often grow tall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frasbee said:


> Even if I bulked up I would never get very large. I wear a size 7 wide boot and small to medium shirts. Asians don't often grow tall.


 
WOW, my hands wouldn't fit a size 7 wide boot. From the tip of my middle finger to the tip of my thumb is 11".


----------



## Frasbee

MechanicalDVR said:


> WOW, my hands wouldn't fit a size 7 wide boot. From the tip of my middle finger to the tip of my thumb is 11".


I used to work on a concrete crew. Had to lift 80lbs bags all day into the mixer. It wasn't easy but I managed.

I also worked with a black midget electrician. He was maybe 4'5". He had to carry a 12 foot ladder around with him all day. That was a sight to see.


----------



## Frasbee

MechanicalDVR said:


> WOW, my hands wouldn't fit a size 7 wide boot. From the tip of my middle finger to the tip of my thumb is 11".


Damn. Mine is 7" from finger to thumb. You sound the size of my father in law. His hand swallows mine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frasbee said:


> Damn. Mine is 7" from finger to thumb. You sound the size of my father in law. His hand swallows mine.


 
6'2 1/2", size 16 work boot.


----------



## Frasbee

They say the average american is getting taller/larger.

But I would have to say, a significant number of guys at my shop are around my size.

I then noticed that the lead men/project managers all seem to be around 6'.

Coincidence? :001_huh:


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> Seconded, its a heavy bastard but I could probally rebuild after an apocolypse out of it. No regrets at all buying it.


Is there a place to stick a drill and charger?


----------



## chewy

angryceltic said:


> Is there a place to stick a drill and charger?


Yep, a drill, an impact, charger, both batteries, bit set holesaws etc.


----------



## jza

Frasbee said:


> They say the average american is getting taller/larger.
> 
> But I would have to say, a significant number of guys at my shop are around my size.
> 
> I then noticed that the lead men/project managers all seem to be around 6'.
> 
> Coincidence? :001_huh:


It's statistically proven that the taller you are, the more money you're likely to make. Not a coincidence. 

http://www.livescience.com/5552-taller-people-earn-money.html


----------



## angryceltic

chewy said:


> Yep, a drill, an impact, charger, both batteries, bit set holesaws etc.


Nice, guess ill have to break down and buy one.


----------



## chewy

Plenty of room in the open side.


----------



## tates1882

Heres my test equipment and cordless tools.

I just picked up the 289 with fluke view forms software and the 1503.


----------



## TattooMan

tates1882 said:


> Heres my test equipment and cordless tools.
> 
> I just picked up the 289 with fluke view forms software and the 1503.


Nice collection


----------



## halfamp

This is a great thread I must say



















these on the belt



















I am a bit of a tool whore, so I've also got my elite set that sits in the garage in case I get a side job while all my other junk is off at a jobsite


----------



## chewy

This is a box I just made up of stuff I might only need once a month and a few spares of stuff I use every day.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I lift fat chicks at pubs.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber

Had a service call this morning so I figured I'd pick up parts I ordered for Mondays job at the SH and ended up leaving with this. 

My 18" Dewalt was making me a pack rat and carrying around too much crap I didn't use. This seems to limit me to the basics and a few extras once I decide exactly how I want it.

I've been using a backpack for my LV stuff for a while and like not having to lug a bag around.

We'll see how I feel about it after work on Monday...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chewy said:


> I lift fat chicks at pubs.


 

I have a bad back now so I need to grab two midweight models and balance the load.


----------



## cotes17

This is my setup


----------



## 42ndego

Just bought the same pouch for $20 :thumbsup:


----------



## jontar

Here is my pouch, that i use everyday as a industrial maintanence electrician


----------



## jeffmoss26

Pics don't show up.


----------



## bthesparky

Here is the rig


----------



## bthesparky

Again


----------



## HARRY304E

jontar said:


> Here is my pouch, that i use everyday as a industrial maintenance electrician


Try this...http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/


----------



## Fractured

So how are those veto's?


----------



## wendon

\


Fractured said:


> So how are those veto's?


I'm lovin' it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bthesparky

Like mine. Easier to find what I need when I need it. Helper appreciates it too not having to dig to find what I ask for.


----------



## Electro-Welder

My Husky bag for industrial work.
Alberta, Canada IBEW 424


----------



## SteveO.

Fractured said:


> So how are those veto's?


I've got 3 and love them all. I use the Tech LC all the time and it's with my on every job and it's the first thing I grab to go check something out. Carries all the essentials, and then some. 18V impact, M12 driver, circuit tracer, Fluke and all my common hand tools. My personal favourite bag for sure. 

I also have an XL which is my go to bag for eveything that I need to have with me, but don't want to carry all the time or only use occasionally. It's got another meter, bigger channel locks, Torx drivers and all the misc stuff you use less often. It normally stays in the truck unless I'm doing a bigger job. I also do some general contracting so it carries a lot of other tools than just electrical stuff.

My XLT is where everything else goes that doesn't really belong in my other bags. I carry caulking and PL, my iPad, a parts bin, M12 sawzall, M18 Drill, M12 Multi tool and most of my odd size drill bits, knock-out set, extensions and more. Great bag and you can either use the center compartment for a laptop or a parts bin.

For me, the Veto bags are my favourite "tool", especially the Tech LC. I think it's the perfect bag for the residential, commerical and industrial electrician because of it's layout for big and small tools, bits, meter pouches and size. Fully loaded, it holds everything but it's also still light enough to carry around the plant or jobsite. The XL holds more but I'm a little guy and found that unless I had a cart, it was too heavy to carry when full, and still be able to haul wire or material in your free hands.

The construction of the bags, the warranty, the function and my personal highlight, the padded shoulder strap, have made me a Veto fan for life. If I could come up with a legit reason to buy another, I would, but until they make a backpack that I can carry enough stuff for a service call on my motor bike, I'm probably set for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I have an XXL. Couldn't live without it now.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> This is a box I just made up of stuff I might only need once a month and a few spares of stuff I use every day.


Attached Thumbnails 


I'll bet that weighs a few pounds>>>:laughing:


----------



## ohmontherange

*Some of my junk*

There's more - but this is the stuff that gets carred in the two bags at the top of the picture.


----------



## randomkiller

HARRY304E said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> I'll bet that weighs a few pounds>>>:laughing:


 Who makes that lump hammer?


----------



## chewy

randomkiller said:


> Who makes that lump hammer?


Thats a Hart.


----------



## Acadian9

I know it's not tools, but it's just as important and not something I've seen many people post pics of. I probably put too much effort into making it look nice, but I love stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Acadian9 said:


> I know it's not tools, but it's just as important and not something I've seen many people post pics of. I probably put too much effort into making it look nice, but I love stickers. :thumbup:


You wouldn't be much of a union guy if you didn't have a ******** amount of stickers on your hat.

That's how we spot you!


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> I know it's not tools, but it's just as important and not something I've seen many people post pics of. I probably put too much effort into making it look nice, but I love stickers. :thumbup:


Thats certainly colourful, the hardhat has expired?


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> Thats certainly colourful, the hardhat has expired?


Hat was made 12/08.


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Hat was made 12/08.


Your only allowed 2 years out of a plastic lid aren't you?


----------



## Acadian9

chewy said:


> Your only allowed 2 years out of a plastic lid aren't you?


Officially, there is no expiration date. There is a manufacturers recommendation though, but I'm not sure what it is for this particular one.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

There are dates printed on the brim or inside the cap of most of them.

The MOL never checks though, so I never replace mine. Hell, I don't wear it if I can get away with it.


----------



## Acadian9

bubb_tubbs said:


> There are dates printed on the brim or inside the cap of most of them.
> 
> The MOL never checks though, so I never replace mine. Hell, I don't wear it if I can get away with it.


There is a date for when it was made. Until it cracks, I'll still use it.


----------



## FCR1988

These are the two that I use mainly. I have two of the bigger ones, you can fit pretty much everything you need in them but they get so damn heavy. Bottom one I use for trims.


----------



## DMILL

This threads been going for 4 years... Wow


----------



## JoeKP

DMILL said:


> This threads been going for 4 years... Wow


Cool. I should find and resurrect my toolbox thread...


----------



## jordan_paul

I cleaned out my pick up today and here is what I found:


----------



## zwodubber

jordan_paul said:


> I cleaned out my pick up today and here is what I found:


I have the same label maker.

Nice collection!


----------



## jeffmoss26

Wow!


----------



## HARRY304E

jordan_paul said:


> I cleaned out my pick up today and here is what I found:


Nice radio...:thumbsup:


----------



## cotes17

Switched around a few things and trying this new setup. Basic hand tools in the Klein pouch and the rest of my tools in the veto pro


----------



## Zenerohmma

elecapp79 said:


> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:
> 
> WOW OVER 20,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!!




I came across this bag yesterday. 5 years of organized efficient tool usage with this bag sounds like a great investment of $150. I ordered the XL this morning and look forward to working with it. It's the most I have ever spent on a tool bag/box.


----------



## beartp515

Zenerohmma said:


> I came across this bag yesterday. 5 years of organized efficient tool usage with this bag sounds like a great investment of $150. I ordered the XL this morning and look forward to working with it. It's the most I have ever spent on a tool bag/box.


You won't regret it!


----------



## walkerj

Dumped the veto and went to this


----------



## chewy

walkerj said:


> Dumped the veto and went to this


I made something like that when I first started out, I had a taller bucket that I could put the lid on though.


----------



## Zenerohmma

walkerj said:


> Dumped the veto and went to this



I'm sure it is functional for you but it looks very tacky. Do you still have the VETO? Veto bag is durable and functional and looks much more professional.


----------



## Holt

walkerj said:


> Dumped the veto and went to this


I'll take this off your hands. I'll even pay shipping so it doesn't cost you. :thumbsup: In all seriousness are you selling it?


----------



## walkerj

Well I found that I just keep too much **** in the veto and it is too heavy to get out of my toolbox so it just sits there. 

A bucket isn't tacky. 

I'm not getting rid of the veto because it was a gift from my late father.


----------



## Holt

You still need to add a beer holder to the bucket for it to be fully work ready.


----------



## Stetson

This is such a great thread. I have so much to go back and read, but I have been so aggravated with the "tool bag problem" I started out with a pouch.. hated it. Bought a bucket boss... ended up with 20 pounds of connectors in the bottom... hated it. Bought one of the oval Klein bags All the pockets ripped. Bought a cheapo Irwin one... hated it. Now i'm back to a belt/pouch. thanks for all the great info.

Has anyone tried one of these?
http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/bags_totes/tuff-tote_ultimate_carriers.jsp


----------



## wyork

Stetson said:


> This is such a great thread. I have so much to go back and read, but I have been so aggravated with the "tool bag problem" I started out with a pouch.. hated it. Bought a bucket boss... ended up with 20 pounds of connectors in the bottom... hated it. Bought one of the oval Klein bags All the pockets ripped. Bought a cheapo Irwin one... hated it. Now i'm back to a belt/pouch. thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these?
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/bags_totes/tuff-tote_ultimate_carriers.jsp


Have it and love it


----------



## Demac

Stetson said:


> This is such a great thread. I have so much to go back and read, but I have been so aggravated with the "tool bag problem" I started out with a pouch.. hated it. Bought a bucket boss... ended up with 20 pounds of connectors in the bottom... hated it. Bought one of the oval Klein bags All the pockets ripped. Bought a cheapo Irwin one... hated it. Now i'm back to a belt/pouch. thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these?
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/bags_totes/tuff-tote_ultimate_carriers.jsp


I don't have that exact one, but I have a tote and love it as well.


----------



## clm

Stetson said:


> This is such a great thread. I have so much to go back and read, but I have been so aggravated with the "tool bag problem" I started out with a pouch.. hated it. Bought a bucket boss... ended up with 20 pounds of connectors in the bottom... hated it. Bought one of the oval Klein bags All the pockets ripped. Bought a cheapo Irwin one... hated it. Now i'm back to a belt/pouch. thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these?
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/bags_totes/tuff-tote_ultimate_carriers.jsp


 
I have one right now, but I am looking to get a different bag because it does not give me enough room. But it is quality built and will last a long time.


----------



## Stetson

*Which Ideal do you have?*



clm said:


> I have one right now, but I am looking to get a different bag because it does not give me enough room. But it is quality built and will last a long time.


Is it the 8"x8" one or the 6"x8" one. Looks like they have a few different ones. I just want something rugged and I don't see the point in the zippered/covered ones for what I do. 

I am seriously considering dropping the $150 or so on one of these, but want to make sure i'd like it.


----------



## Celtic

chewy said:


> I made something like that when I first started out, I had a taller bucket that I could put the lid on though.


Like this?
Hey Bucketheads....


----------



## clm

I posted my tote a little while ago
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index127/#post736152
it is post 2539.


----------



## chewy

Celtic said:


> Like this?
> Hey Bucketheads....


Nah not quite, I made a wooden insert that held everything.


----------



## LBC Jesse

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/lbc-jesse-30102/albums/custom-leather/


----------



## maddhatter

Subscribing to this thread.

Only a second year at the moment, kit is still growing (I purchase as I need things...)




























Bag is a Custom Leather Craft 1539 (So many compartments, it's crazy - highly recommended if you're a neat freak too...)

Tools - 
Fluke T5-1000; Toner, Spirit Level, Hammer, Insulated tool kit set, Wire stripper, bootlace crimper, Stubby screwdrivers, small screwdrivers, Plastic tray full of various bootlaces, socket driver set, cutting fluid, lighter, ratcheting spanner set, krone tool, various zip ties, rj12/45 crimper, crimper, various screwdrivers, security bit driver, stubby spanner, stanley knife, ftype crimper, plastic tray with various screws (m3 - m6), security bit set, drill, impact driver, plastic tray with various lugs / sticky backs / bp's / rj45 / ftype connectors etc / haxsaw, files, cobalt drill bit kit, plastic tray with various drill bits, step drill bits, drill tap kit.


----------



## HARRY304E

maddhatter said:


> Subscribing to this thread.
> 
> Only a second year at the moment, kit is still growing (I purchase as I need things...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag is a Custom Leather Craft 1539 (So many compartments, it's crazy - highly recommended if you're a neat freak too...)
> 
> Tools -
> Fluke T5-1000; Toner, Spirit Level, Hammer, Insulated tool kit set, Wire stripper, bootlace crimper, Stubby screwdrivers, small screwdrivers, Plastic tray full of various bootlaces, socket driver set, cutting fluid, lighter, ratcheting spanner set, krone tool, various zip ties, rj12/45 crimper, crimper, various screwdrivers, security bit driver, stubby spanner, stanley knife, ftype crimper, plastic tray with various screws (m3 - m6), security bit set, drill, impact driver, plastic tray with various lugs / sticky backs / bp's / rj45 / ftype connectors etc / haxsaw, files, cobalt drill bit kit, plastic tray with various drill bits, step drill bits, drill tap kit.


Looks good..:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992

what is the bootlace Crimper


----------



## azsly1

Ferrel crimper


----------



## ibuzzard

LBC Jesse said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/lbc-jesse-30102/albums/custom-leather/


Honestly,that looks like something one of the Village People would wear.Just because you can do something,doesn't mean you should.


----------



## user4818

walkerj said:


> Dumped the veto and went to this


That's a lot cheaper than the Veto, for sure. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

walkerj said:


> Dumped the veto and went to this


Cool but very prone to tip over in the truck.


----------



## OzSpark

1st year apprentice in Australia. Yes, I've used every tool in the bag


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

You need TWO PAIR of channel locks!!! What good is one pair?


----------



## chewy

mcclary's electrical said:


> You need TWO PAIR of channel locks!!! What good is one pair?



Tightening glands on PVC, we don't use metal conduit very often down here.


----------



## chewy

OzSpark said:


> 1st year apprentice in Australia. Yes, I've used every tool in the bag


Whats that black thing from Clipsal a switch plate tool?


----------



## OzSpark

chewy said:


> Whats that black thing from Clipsal a switch plate tool?


Coaxial cable stripper.


----------



## OzSpark

mcclary's electrical said:


> You need TWO PAIR of channel locks!!! What good is one pair?


So far they've been most useful for gripping the arbor when undoing tight holesaws. I haven't bought a quick release holesaw set yet.


----------



## walkerj

BBQ said:


> Cool but very prone to tip over in the truck.


Yea. 
All my **** is strewn about my toolbox right now


----------



## McClary’s Electrical




----------



## MollyHatchet29

That's some nice white tape you got there.... Digging the Klein bag! I think I'm getting the book bag tomorrow...


----------



## angryceltic

MollyHatchet29 said:


> That's some nice white tape you got there.... Digging the Klein bag! I think I'm getting the book bag tomorrow...


I was thinking about the book bag. Some of the job sites we work at have a mile plus walk.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

My new bag!!


----------



## erics37

I have that same apron. I feel like a flamer when I wear it so I call it a gaypron. Either way, it's awesome. If I'm just doing one task for a long time I wear that (running conduit, pulling wire, whatever) with just a couple of tools and some parts.


----------



## etb

MollyHatchet29 said:


> My new bag!!


Gawd it makes me nauseous to see an extech. I know they're a growing name and some folks use em, but try a fluke on for size and I don' think you'll go back. Slow to update, jumpy readings, slow continuity beeper, cheap selector switch; feel like hollow plastic from HF. I know some of their higher-end stuff is ok but I've tried a couple DMMs of a buddy's and said never again.

Nuttin personal at all, it's just if you haven't gone up the ladder, it's more of a ROI than you may realize. Unfortunately, fluke isn't what it used to be; don't buy the china crap with 1yr warranty.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

etb said:


> Gawd it makes me nauseous to see an extech. I know they're a growing name and some folks use em, but try a fluke on for size and I don' think you'll go back. Slow to update, jumpy readings, slow continuity beeper, cheap selector switch; feel like hollow plastic from HF. I know some of their higher-end stuff is ok but I've tried a couple DMMs of a buddy's and said never again.
> 
> Nuttin personal at all, it's just if you haven't gone up the ladder, it's more of a ROI than you may realize. Unfortunately, fluke isn't what it used to be; don't buy the china crap with 1yr warranty.


I can't complain; it was given to me when I started by a good friend. It came with a clamp on meter and tig in a nice case. So far it hasn't steered me wrong. Before I received it, I had a decent fluke meter. It was nothing fancy, but it was stolen (sadly from one of my union jw brothers, how nice). One day I'll upgrade.


----------



## SteveO.

MollyHatchet29 said:


> My new bag!!


Is that a backpack? I'd like a small service bag I can take to estimate jobs and go do the odd small repair or hang a fixture. My warm weather vehicle doesn't work very well with my Veto. :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando

SteveO. said:


> Is that a backpack? I'd like a small service bag I can take to estimate jobs and go do the odd small repair or hang a fixture. My warm weather vehicle doesn't work very well with my Veto. :thumbup:


Why the hell hadn't I thought of that before? Gold star for you, bud. I've been trying to figure out how to lug tools on a motorcycle for a while, but my noggin never wrapped around using my back!


----------



## MollyHatchet29

SteveO. said:


> Is that a backpack? I'd like a small service bag I can take to estimate jobs and go do the odd small repair or hang a fixture. My warm weather vehicle doesn't work very well with my Veto. :thumbup:


Yea it's a backpack. Nice bike!


----------



## SteveO.

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Yea it's a backpack. Nice bike!


Thanks, it's a lot more fun to run errands on than in the truck. :thumbsup:

Can you post up who makes it and what you think of the quality so far? I'd like to look in to it.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

SteveO. said:


> Thanks, it's a lot more fun to run errands on than in the truck. :thumbsup:
> 
> Can you post up who makes it and what you think of the quality so far? I'd like to look in to it.


I bet! It's made by Klein and its part of their new line of bags and pouches. So far, I'm liking it. It definitely helps having your hands free. It stays upright well and unzips to fold out so everything us easily accessible. My only complaint was the small pieces of elastic were sewn on the bottom so I cut the threads in order to slip a small flashlight, terminating screwdrivers and such in there. The outside houses various other pockets too. I'll snap some photos of the outside when I can.


----------



## JDJ

MollyHatchet29 said:


> My new bag!!



Just curious. You don't catch any flack for the meter or battery drill?


----------



## MollyHatchet29

JDJ said:


> Just curious. You don't catch any flack for the meter or battery drill?


Flack for...? Having one? The brand?


----------



## JDJ

For having them


----------



## chewy

JDJ said:


> For having them


Why would anybody else care what she carries? :blink:


----------



## JDJ

Tool list . Apprentices have one . Jws another.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

It doesn't go with me to the site. I try to avoid taking the meter as well due to sticky fingers but a meter is required on the apprentice list.


----------



## angryceltic

JDJ said:


> Just curious. You don't catch any flack for the meter or battery drill?


Why would one catch flack for a meter and a drill? You would think youd catch clack for not having one.


----------



## erics37

angryceltic said:


> Why would one catch flack for a meter and a drill? You would think youd catch clack for not having one.


Most locals in the IBEW have a "required tool list." It varies local to local, but usually includes most of the basic, common hand tools. Generally, power tools are not on the list and because the list is mutually agreed upon between labor and management, the contractor is generally required to provide whatever tools are needed for the job that aren't on the list.

In practice, most shop rockets have a lot more tools than are on the tool list, but depending on the job site, they'll pare it down to the required list. Some jobs are pretty loose, some are really anal about it.

Overall I like the idea because it sets a clear demarcation between what tools are required to be supplied by whom. In reality it's sometimes a bit more tricky than that of course.


----------



## angryceltic

erics37 said:


> Most locals in the IBEW have a "required tool list." It varies local to local, but usually includes most of the basic, common hand tools. Generally, power tools are not on the list and because the list is mutually agreed upon between labor and management, the contractor is generally required to provide whatever tools are needed for the job that aren't on the list.
> 
> In practice, most shop rockets have a lot more tools than are on the tool list, but depending on the job site, they'll pare it down to the required list. Some jobs are pretty loose, some are really anal about it.
> 
> Overall I like the idea because it sets a clear demarcation between what tools are required to be supplied by whom. In reality it's sometimes a bit more tricky than that of course.


That makes sense in some ways. However a meter and cordless drill/driver should be an easy requirement for an advancing apprentice. Now i understand not all apprentices are created equal but by setting the requirements firm this does hinder the desires of those who grasp certain tasks faster than others. 

As I work for an open shop, we are required to provide a basic grouping of tools and work provides the rest. Now there are specialty tools that make my life easier and my productivity greater so i do purchase them on my own.


----------



## erics37

angryceltic said:


> That makes sense in some ways. However a meter and cordless drill/driver should be an easy requirement for an advancing apprentice. Now i understand not all apprentices are created equal but by setting the requirements firm this does hinder the desires of those who grasp certain tasks faster than others.


I'm fine with my shop buying power tools.


----------



## OzSpark

Never understood tool lists in the US? Apprentices in Australia can have and use any tools they want (obviously 1000v insulated where required). The Government gives apprentices money every year of their apprenticeship for tools, and we can also claim everything we spend back on tax. 

Over the course of my apprenticeship the government will give me over $5000 for tools. 

After 3 months $800 - just got this one!
After 1 year $1000
After 2 years $1000
After 3 years $1000
Upon completion of apprenticeship $1500.


----------



## denny3992

OzSpark said:


> Never understood tool lists in the US? Apprentices in Australia can have and use any tools they want (obviously 1000v insulated where required). The Government gives apprentices money every year of their apprenticeship for tools, and we can also claim everything we spend back on tax.
> 
> Over the course of my apprenticeship the government will give me over $5000 for tools.
> 
> After 3 months $800 - just got this one!
> After 1 year $1000
> After 2 years $1000
> After 3 years $1000
> Upon completion of apprenticeship $1500.


Sweet deal!


----------



## JDJ

MollyHatchet29 said:


> It doesn't go with me to the site. I try to avoid taking the meter as well due to sticky fingers but a meter is required on the apprentice list.



Meter since when?


----------



## MollyHatchet29

Since awhile. I have a bender too... Shhhh!!! I only use it to hit a-holes in the face though.


----------



## freeagnt54




----------



## Nuzzie

MollyHatchet29 said:


> Since awhile. I have a bender too... Shhhh!!! I only use it to hit a-holes in the face though.


Hack saw frame?

Are you not allowed your own hack saw blades? :001_huh:


----------



## union347sparky

Nuzzie said:


> Hack saw frame?
> 
> Are you not allowed your own hack saw blades? :001_huh:


Contractor furnishes blades.


----------



## local134gt

Nuzzie said:


> Hack saw frame?
> 
> Are you not allowed your own hack saw blades? :001_huh:


I think the contractor supplies the blades......



union347sparky said:


> Contractor furnishes blades.


----------



## HARRY304E

Nuzzie said:


> Hack saw frame?
> 
> Are you not allowed your own hack saw blades? :001_huh:


I think that just means that they supply the blades.


----------



## HARRY304E

freeagnt54 said:


>


Nice ban saw..:thumbup:


----------



## Acadian9

Every hacksaw I've seen at the store comes with a blade. Do people actually take it out when they go to work? I've always supplied the first blade (original) and use the contractors afterwards.


----------



## freeagnt54

HARRY304E said:


> Nice ban saw..:thumbup:


Thanks I just got it, and that all squeezes into my backpack.


----------



## bubb_tubbs

I only have a hacksaw as a backup. It'll be a cold day in hell before I ever use it while power tools are available.


----------



## HARRY304E

bubb_tubbs said:


> I only have a hacksaw as a backup. It'll be a cold day in hell before I ever use it while power tools are available.


Same here..:laughing:


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

I'm not currently employed an electrician, but I worked for a few months in commercial / light industrial as a starter in Edmonton back in 2009 and kept all the tools I had back then. The only new addition is my Veto Pro Pac XL, which I purchased because my old Dewalt OT bag recently got moldy from being on a wet floor.

Currently I'm driving light armoured vehicles with the Canadian Army, and with only 11 months left on my service contract I couldn't be more excited to get back into the electrical trade, even if I have to start from scratch, and be the green guy for the second time around. 

Before someone mentions it: The hacksaw frame is without its 12" blade because I had to adjust the frame to 10" for it to fit in the bag the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Frasbee

AaronJohnTurner said:


> I'm not currently employed an electrician, but I worked for a few months in commercial / light industrial as a starter in Edmonton back in 2009 and kept all the tools I had back then. The only new addition is my Veto Pro Pac XL, which I purchased because my old Dewalt OT bag recently got moldy from being on a wet floor.
> 
> Currently I'm driving light armoured vehicles with the Canadian Army, and with only 11 months left on my service contract I couldn't be more excited to get back into the electrical trade, even if I have to start from scratch, and be the green guy for the second time around.
> 
> Before someone mentions it: The hacksaw frame is without its 12" blade because I had to adjust the frame to 10" for it to fit in the bag the way I wanted it to.


Toss that nut-o-matic driver away. It's a waste of money and space in your bag.


----------



## SteveO.

In case you guys are looking for a new bag, Veto is having a special where you get a free meter bag or mini-pouch if you buy a Tech LC (their best bag for electricians, IMO). http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/veto-pro-pac-offer-44525/


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

SteveO. said:


> In case you guys are looking for a new bag, Veto is having a special where you get a free meter bag or mini-pouch if you buy a Tech LC (their best bag for electricians, IMO). http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/veto-pro-pac-offer-44525/


I was informed of it, and definitely considered it at the store, but something about the Tech LC seemed "lighter duty" to me. I'm sure it's still a great bag, but with less interior pockets it seems it would more suited to a maintenance electrician then say someone doing industrial installations.


----------



## nolabama

Brand new.


----------



## TOOL_5150

freeagnt54 said:


>


Is that the new dewalt bandsaw? how do you like it?


----------



## Going_Commando

AaronJohnTurner said:


> I'm not currently employed an electrician, but I worked for a few months in commercial / light industrial as a starter in Edmonton back in 2009 and kept all the tools I had back then. The only new addition is my Veto Pro Pac XL, which I purchased because my old Dewalt OT bag recently got moldy from being on a wet floor.
> 
> Currently I'm driving light armoured vehicles with the Canadian Army, and with only 11 months left on my service contract I couldn't be more excited to get back into the electrical trade, even if I have to start from scratch, and be the green guy for the second time around.
> 
> Before someone mentions it: The hacksaw frame is without its 12" blade because I had to adjust the frame to 10" for it to fit in the bag the way I wanted it to.



You should try taking the spring off of those strippers, and drilling out the rivet for the lock. I did that to mine and it made a world of difference and made them much less of a pain in the ass to use.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

Going_Commando said:


> You should try taking the spring off of those strippers, and drilling out the rivet for the lock. I did that to mine and it made a world of difference and made them much less of a pain in the ass to use.


I'll give that a try. I don't mind having the spring there, but the lock definitely gets in the way.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Going_Commando said:


> You should try taking the spring off of those strippers, and drilling out the rivet for the lock. I did that to mine and it made a world of difference and made them much less of a pain in the ass to use.


Toss them in the trash and get a pair of Ideal strippers haha


----------



## Going_Commando

cdnelectrician said:


> Toss them in the trash and get a pair of Ideal strippers haha


Ideal tools are for women and pansies. :whistling2:


----------



## nolabama

Going_Commando said:


> Ideal tools are for women and pansies. :whistling2:


I disagree with that. A lot of their stuff is made by channel lock. They screwdrivers are useless tho.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

cdnelectrician said:


> Toss them in the trash and get a pair of Ideal strippers haha


I used to have a pair of those too! Have no idea where they're to these days. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## freeagnt54

TOOL_5150 said:


> Is that the new dewalt bandsaw? how do you like it?


Its been around for a couple years I believe, but I definitely won't be going back to a hacksaw or sawzall since getting this, It's perfect for one handed use so you don't need a cut station like the other larger bandsaws. I cut pipe, strut, strut cap, all-thread and bolts with it.


----------



## mclovin

Okay I'm on a mission, This is goin back about 15 years ideal made a 17 pocket leather waist pouch and I'm wondering if anyone still has it or knows the part number, I really need to find this if you guys would help me out


----------



## TattooMan

mclovin said:


> Okay I'm on a mission, This is goin back about 15 years ideal made a 17 pocket leather waist pouch and I'm wondering if anyone still has it or knows the part number, I really need to find this if you guys would help me out


I'd be interested in such an item as well


----------



## Wirenuting

mclovin said:


> Okay I'm on a mission, This is goin back about 15 years ideal made a 17 pocket leather waist pouch and I'm wondering if anyone still has it or knows the part number, I really need to find this if you guys would help me out


This is a 13 pocket craftsman # 9-4580.
I used blind rivets to add a few more plier holders.
Have had it for about 20 years & just started using a Dead-on pouch.


----------



## mclovin

that craftsmen looks awesome but i know that ideal had one and im trying to stay loyal to the brand...:laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

mclovin said:


> that craftsmen looks awesome but i know that ideal had one and im trying to stay loyal to the brand...:laughing:


Do you have a photo of it? Also, try contacting ideal directly sometimes they'll have info on discontinued items.


----------



## mclovin

I don't have a photo at all, and I can't find anything in the website or anywhere else, sucks the big one


----------



## thoenew

Cleaned out my bag this afternoon. Went through and cleaned lubed all the tools.


----------



## gotshokd666

thoenew said:


> Cleaned out my bag this afternoon. Went through and cleaned lubed all the tools.


Which veto bag is that?


----------



## thoenew

Veto LC


----------



## gotshokd666

thoenew said:


> Veto LC


How does it hold up? I've been in the trade for 5 yrs, and so far I haven't found a good bag that can fit e/t I need on a regular basis, and is of good quality. I have no problem spending the money if I like the bag, I think its an investment - same as the rest of my tools...


----------



## thoenew

As many on this site will tell you, Veto Pro Pac is defiantly a tool bag to look into. I haven't had to deal with it, but they have a great 5 year warranty. The bag are very solidly built and have many different bags available. I've had mine for a year and it shows nearly no signs of wear.

Cons, weight. (can't have it built so solid, without extra bulk) price, weight, and believe it or not, to much space. This leads to putting more stuff in it then you regularly need and making it that much heavier.


----------



## SteveO.

gotshokd666 said:


> How does it hold up? I've been in the trade for 5 yrs, and so far I haven't found a good bag that can fit e/t I need on a regular basis, and is of good quality. I have no problem spending the money if I like the bag, I think its an investment - same as the rest of my tools...


The quality of the Veto bags is unbeatable and if you're looking for a bag soon, Veto is giving you a free MB or TP3 bag if you buy a Tech LC, which I think is the best bag out there for electricians. I've got a Tech LC, XL and XLT and just bought two more Tech LC's to take advantage of the free offer. I think the Tech LC with an MB clipped to it is the ultimate electricians combo.


----------



## gotshokd666

thoenew said:


> As many on this site will tell you, Veto Pro Pac is defiantly a tool bag to look into. I haven't had to deal with it, but they have a great 5 year warranty. The bag are very solidly built and have many different bags available. I've had mine for a year and it shows nearly no signs of wear.
> 
> Cons, weight. (can't have it built so solid, without extra bulk) price, weight, and believe it or not, to much space. This leads to putting more stuff in it then you regularly need and making it that much heavier.


I always end up stuffing all kinds of extras into my toolbags, so that doesn't concern me too much! I know I gotta empty all the extra crap out every couple of months!



SteveO. said:


> The quality of the Veto bags is unbeatable and if you're looking for a bag soon, Veto is giving you a free MB or TP3 bag if you buy a Tech LC, which I think is the best bag out there for electricians. I've got a Tech LC, XL and XLT and just bought two more Tech LC's to take advantage of the free offer. I think the Tech LC with an MB clipped to it is the ultimate electricians combo.


Thanx guys. Definitely going to look into their bags


----------



## elecapp79

*About time I showed mine...*

Started this in August 2008 so its about time I upload my pics. This is what I carry for my "everyday tools"...


----------



## JoeKP

Just upgraded my bag today. Will get pics again once I have finished filling it. On a side note. Anyone want to buy my old bag. 10$+ shipping. 
On a side note. When attaching this pic it made me realize that I have no idea where my wiggy is. Guess time to buy a new one.


----------



## mdfriday

JoeKP said:


> Just upgraded my bag today. Will get pics again once I have finished filling it. On a side note. Anyone want to buy my old bag. 10$+ shipping.
> On a side note. When attaching this pic it made me realize that I have no idea where my wiggy is. Guess time to buy a new one.


Looks like you're missing more than a wiggy


----------



## JoeKP

mdfriday said:


> Looks like you're missing more than a wiggy


Like what. Plus that's an old picture.


----------



## HARRY304E

elecapp79 said:


> Started this in August 2008 so its about time I upload my pics. This is what I carry for my "everyday tools"...


It's about time...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Where the hell have you been...??.......:blink::laughing::laughing:

The best thread....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber

After a few weeks of use I narrowed down the smaller tools I use most often and am still loving this bag.











Curently setting up a new LV bag and I'll get some pics when I decide a setup.


----------



## TOOL_5150

freeagnt54 said:


> Its been around for a couple years I believe, but I definitely won't be going back to a hacksaw or sawzall since getting this, It's perfect for one handed use so you don't need a cut station like the other larger bandsaws. I cut pipe, strut, strut cap, all-thread and bolts with it.


I got one on the way to my house... **** it. Might as well spend some of this money I make on cool stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Hold on a sec.... what is this....


----------



## JoeKP

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hold on a sec.... what is this....


Animal of some sort...


----------



## Dnyce81

This is my clc tool bag that I carry everyday at work. Gettin a little tight gonna need a bigger tool bag soon.


----------



## thoenew

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hold on a sec.... what is this....


It's my dog.


----------



## mikeh32

zwodubber said:


> After a few weeks of use I narrowed down the smaller tools I use most often and am still loving this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curently setting up a new LV bag and I'll get some pics when I decide a setup.


I too have one, and love it!!!!

I have to swap out tools though, due to i could be doing security work one day, co-ax another, then data/network another.


----------



## Demac

thoenew said:


> It's my dog.


...so many questions...


----------



## stuiec

thoenew said:


> It's my dog.


 
breeder or rescue?


----------



## JoeKP

stuiec said:


> breeder or rescue?


Ceramic.


----------



## ace24wright

A couple of my bags, more in the truck!


----------



## thoenew

stuiec said:


> breeder or rescue?


I was at a bar and grill out of business auction. Got this beuty for $7.50


----------



## elecapp79

Who would have thought a 1st year from Ontario, Canada would have started this in 2008??


The most popular thread, haha.....Glad you're enjoying it!!


----------



## zwodubber

mikeh32 said:


> I too have one, and love it!!!!
> 
> I have to swap out tools though, due to i could be doing security work one day, co-ax another, then data/network another.


Same here which is why I'm trying to do at least 2 bags so I'm not constantly dumping everything. Today I was running 2" conduit and pulling wire to a new robot at a manufacturing plant, tomorrow and friday I'll be installing 32 Cat6 drops for a new office space :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

Currently I have a Stanley tray organizer for my coax/cat work. Gotta take the tools out of it and put them in their own bag. They take up too much room in the parts organizer.


----------



## denny3992

JoeKP said:


> Currently I have a Stanley tray organizer for my coax/cat work. Gotta take the tools out of it and put them in their own bag. They take up too much room in the parts organizer.


I bought a cheap canvas bag for tools and use small jars for rj45, coax and other ends, in that same bag!


----------



## cdnelectrician

Had to take out my telecom kit to do some stuff at the house, here are some pics... Doesn't get used much anymore...


----------



## jeffmoss26

I really like those old Bell System cases! Nice setup


----------



## cdnelectrician

jeffmoss26 said:


> I really like those old Bell System cases! Nice setup


They still made them here until a few years ago... There is a company in the USA that makes them still American fibre box I think they are called.

http://www.fibrecase.com/toolcases.html


----------



## zwodubber

My data tool kit. I use a hard case for my meters and keep the LV tools in there. In my truck I keep parts in the drawers and bring what I need in the yellow dewalt divider.


----------



## mikeh32

zwodubber said:


> My data tool kit.  I use a hard case for my meters and keep the LV tools in there. In my truck I keep parts in the drawers and bring what I need in the yellow dewalt divider.


how do you like that cctv tester?

All i do is low volt work, so its a lot of klein canvas bags for me


----------



## zwodubber

mikeh32 said:


> how do you like that cctv tester?
> 
> All i do is low volt work, so its a lot of klein canvas bags for me


Makes life much easier when setting up cameras. It brings up full OSD of the camera features and all settings can be made at the camera, not to mention viewing the camera point of view instead of moving back to the DVR/NVR display.


----------



## mikeh32

does it do POE?


----------



## zwodubber

mikeh32 said:


> does it do POE?


The tester provides power to the camera and PTZ controls, but I have only used the BNC connector to view the image.

What exactly were you looking to do with it?


----------



## apprentice81

Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean. 

Besides some allens, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.


----------



## apprentice81

Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*Besides some hex, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.




















Sorry about the double post.


----------



## apprentice81

Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*

Besides some hex, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.



















Sorry about the triple post...I finally figured it out.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

Ditch the giant mag light and get a smaller, lighter flashlight. You moonlighting as a mall cop? Lol. Also, I suggest having at least two pair of channellocks. Now go get those tools dirty.


----------



## TGGT

apprentice81 said:


> Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*
> 
> Besides some hex, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the triple post...I finally figured it out.


You might need some longer screwdrivers.


----------



## kawimudslinger

apprentice81 said:


>


What a gay measuring tape lol


----------



## pwoody

get an led headlamp. and a 3/4-1" chisel.


----------



## BBQ

*Bad Monday*

Heading to my first task of the day, I have to go down a steep hill through brush and leaves my tool bad strap slips off my shoulder and my bag somersaults down the hill dumping everything in the leaves. 

Mother F*#@+* 

Took a while to find it all, still figure something must be left behind.


----------



## Big John

That blows. I would use that as an excuse to immediately spend stupid amounts of money on another tool bag:








-John


----------



## chewy

BBQ said:


> Heading to my first task of the day, I have to go down a steep hill through brush and leaves my tool bad strap slips off my shoulder and my bag somersaults down the hill dumping everything in the leaves.
> 
> Mother F*#@+*
> 
> Took a while to find it all, still figure something must be left behind.


I need to know you werent hurt so I can laugh...


----------



## 347sparky

BBQ said:


> Heading to my first task of the day, I have to go down a steep hill through brush and leaves my tool bad strap slips off my shoulder and my bag somersaults down the hill dumping everything in the leaves.
> 
> Mother F*#@+*
> 
> Took a while to find it all, still figure something must be left behind.


You might be better off with a 5 gallon bucket and LID! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

chewy said:


> I need to know you werent hurt so I can laugh...


Only spiritually injured, physically I was unhurt. :jester:


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> That blows. I would use that as an excuse to immediately spend stupid amounts of money on another tool bag:


I am just going to try to stay out of the brush. :jester:


----------



## Jlarson

I had the CLC version of that bag that had a plastic parts box in the bottom. One time I took the tray out and left it out for awhile and the bag slumped over and fell off the tailgate of my truck. 

Good thing was all the little parts were in the parts box so they weren't all over in the gravel :laughing:


----------



## jza

I'll never go for an open top bag again. Nice and all, but I can't live without my Veto.


----------



## HARRY304E

BBQ said:


> Heading to my first task of the day, I have to go down a steep hill through brush and leaves my tool bad strap slips off my shoulder and my bag somersaults down the hill dumping everything in the leaves.
> 
> Mother F*#@+*
> 
> Took a while to find it all, still figure something must be left behind.


:laughing::laughing:

WTF that sucks..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> I need to know you werent hurt so I can laugh...


Does he look it?:laughing:


----------



## Ontariojer

apprentice81 said:


> Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*
> 
> Besides some hex, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.


Smaller flashlight, better tester, lose the studfinder.

Just so you know, you will ALWAYS need another tool, so no rush


----------



## J. Temple

apprentice81 said:


> Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*
> 
> Besides some hex, is there any other tools I will might need....I would like to be prepared.
> 
> Sorry about the triple post...I finally figured it out.


Get yourself the Milwaukee M12 LED flashlight. They work great. It looks like you've got a great start.


----------



## MattMc

I want another tuff tote or a backpack tool bag. Maybe I'll post my latest tools soon haven't had the time to get some good pics together lately.


----------



## apprentice81

J. Temple said:


> Get yourself the Milwaukee M12 LED flashlight. They work great. It looks like you've got a great start.


Funny you should mention the m12 led, I actually have it on order from jc cayer. The rechargable maglite was a gift from years ago and I could not justify dishing out $$$ but you guys are right....the thing is just to heavy and inconvient to work with....it wont be missed at all.

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## brian john

> Originally Posted by *apprentice81*
> _Two months into my apprenticeship and hundreds of dollars later this is what my bag looks like so far. I wonder how long I can keep it clean.*_


_Hopefully not very long, we want you making money for your employer and that entails utilizing your tools._


----------



## Almochilimo

Ontariojer said:


> Smaller flashlight, better tester, lose the studfinder.
> 
> Just so you know, you will ALWAYS need another tool, so no rush


I would get you A reamer man itA make your life a lot easier if you bendin pipe also get you a Klein level an get rid a that tape and get you a fat max they last at least a year. If you working you'll drop it. ps you could also chop the end of de rubber on your channel locks to make for a temp reamer


----------



## IBEW 164

Hex keys. Socket set. Speed wrenches. Nut drivers. Reemer. Vise grips. Tin snips. Hold on screw driver. No dog level. Protractor. Roto split. Small t square. Keyhole saw. Stick rule is great sometimes. And of there's even a tiny chance you'll work something hot get insulated screw driver. 

The list is endless but it also depends on what type work your doing.


----------



## HARRY304E

Ontariojer said:


> Smaller flashlight, better tester, lose the studfinder.
> 
> Just so you know, you will ALWAYS need another tool, so no rush


Ain't that the the truth..:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller

IBEW 164 said:


> Hex keys. Socket set. Speed wrenches. Nut drivers. Reemer. Vise grips. Tin snips. Hold on screw driver. No dog level. Protractor. Roto split. Small t square. Keyhole saw. Stick rule is great sometimes. And of there's even a tiny chance you'll work something hot get insulated screw driver.
> 
> The list is endless but it also depends on what type work your doing.


 
All of that is on your local's tool list?


----------



## local134gt

randomkiller said:


> All of that is on your local's tool list?


Probably not, but some extra tools here and there certainly make things easier.


----------



## IBEW 164

randomkiller said:


> All of that is on your local's tool list?


None of it is. Our apprentice list consists of 9 tools. And with only those 9 tools you can do 30% of the work. Look at it this way. If you have the tools, your JW
May be more apt to let you work on more things. No such Thing as having too many. It's better to have and not need then to need and not have. Kid on the job now is a 4th year. Has no meter, no plug testers, no speed wrenches etc. I can't say hey throw the breaker for ckt6 and check it all out. Or hey go ring this out. Or hey mount this back box. If ya don't acquire tools as you go, you don't want to learn badly enough. Every job you go on you'll see guys using tools that simply make life easier. So when your on the job and your working with small PVC all day for example....go to the store and get a PVC cutter. It's faster, cleaner, makes you look more productive, and keeps ya from using a hacksaw all day long. Just my opinion of course. And ya don't need to carry it all with you. I have 4 different bags fully loaded with everything I could ever need for the most part. If I run into something, I don't have to tell my foreman I can't do
It. I say, it's in the car, I'll get it done. 

And for anyone looking to save their screwdrivers lol get a Klein demo driver. They take major abuse. Haven't broken one yet.

On edit: I tell anyone I work with who asks about tools.... Buy yourself a tool every other pay check. Even once a month. You won't break the bank all at once, and your
Job will be easier in the long haul.


----------



## cable_guy

IBEW 164 said:


> It's better to have and not need then to need and not have...Every job you go on you'll see guys using tools that simply make life easier.


I couldn't agree more. It irks me to no end to see folks borrowing the same tools over and over again. If you need to borrow something more than twice, it's a tool that you need to buy and keep in your own tool bag. And the mantra it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it is definitely true when it comes to those specific use tools that only have one or two purposes but when you need em you need em. There's days I change projects once, sometimes twice and when that happens I'm glad I have all my different tools with me because I can be confident in getting the job done properly no matter what I get assigned to do.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

randomkiller said:


> All of that is on your local's tool list?


 
That's one of the lamest questions ever asked. In person, or on the internet.


----------



## IBEW 164

cable_guy said:


> I couldn't agree more. It irks me to no end to see folks borrowing the same tools over and over again. If you need to borrow something more than twice, it's a tool that you need to buy and keep in your own tool bag. And the mantra it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it is definitely true when it comes to those specific use tools that only have one or two purposes but when you need em you need em. There's days I change projects once, sometimes twice and when that happens I'm glad I have all my different tools with me because I can be confident in getting the job done properly no matter what I get assigned to do.



Perfectly said. Hell I'll be on a deck on and off probably for the next 3 years. I may very well stop at the supply house and get one of the wire wheels the iron workers use. Better and more efficient then unrolling
By hand and getting a spring. My PVC pipe is doing ok so far though hahaha


----------



## cable_guy

IBEW 164 said:


> Perfectly said. Hell I'll be on a deck on and off probably for the next 3 years. I may very well stop at the supply house and get one of the wire wheels the iron workers use. Better and more efficient then unrolling
> By hand and getting a spring. My PVC pipe is doing ok so far though hahaha


Lol obviously within reason. Don't go out and buy a whole gang box of tools of you're a regular joe on the job.


----------



## Nuzzie

Imported a new tool belt from the US. Freakin love it, easily the best tool belt I've owned.


----------



## electric75

Looks like a Klein? Is it? What model?


----------



## tbcorreo

is it a Klein? which one ?


----------



## Nuzzie

Klein 5190


----------



## HARRY304E

electric75 said:


> Looks like a Klein? Is it? What model?





tbcorreo said:


> is it a Klein? which one ?


http://www.toolup.com/klein_5190_10...scplp1060329&gclid=CI3Sl8CYnrQCFcyf4AodAl8APA


----------



## Acadian9

IBEW 164 said:


> Perfectly said. Hell I'll be on a deck on and off probably for the next 3 years. I may very well stop at the supply house and get one of the wire wheels the iron workers use. Better and more efficient then unrolling
> By hand and getting a spring. My PVC pipe is doing ok so far though hahaha


If your company does a lot of slab work, it's worth it to invest in rebar tier. One guy can pretty much tie every pipe (1/2", 3/4", 1" and 1-1/4") on their own.


----------



## OzSpark

Posted here before, but have since added a few new bits and pieces... namely the hammer drill, angle grinder and socket set. 8 months into my apprenticeship. Loving every minute of it.

Tools aren't as clean as they look in the photo :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

My "travel bag" consists of sae and metric sockets drill 2 bats. Charger. Wrenches. 2 size flats and Phillips. Micro set of screw drivers. Strippers. Linesmans. Vise grips. And elect tape. That's just for when I go out to work on these carbon machines.


----------



## ponyboy

Its crazy how many guys here have only one channellocks. One by itself is almost worthless. I've got two of almost every size available and I use them every single day.


----------



## chewy

ponyboy said:


> Its crazy how many guys here have only one channellocks. One by itself is almost worthless. I've got two of almost every size available and I use them every single day.


Depends on what you use then for I guess.


----------



## TGGT

ponyboy said:


> Its crazy how many guys here have only one channellocks. One by itself is almost worthless. I've got two of almost every size available and I use them every single day.


I work a job now where everything is set screw, even the 4'' EMT. In which case all I carry are a pair of baby cobras, if at all.

But I hear ya, every adjustable plier I have is in 2's. So when I need to buy a new size, I automatically double the price to see if it's in my budget.


----------



## tates1882

I just pickup the dewalt tough cart system and thought I would post some pics.


----------



## JoeKP

tates1882 said:


> I just pickup the dewalt tough cart system and thought I would post some pics.


How much. I want one!


----------



## tates1882

JoeKP said:


> How much. I want one!


With the extra large box $360.
Here's a link... http://www.platt.com/platt-electric...ewalt/TOUGHSYSTEMKIT/product.aspx?zpid=908946


----------



## JoeKP

tates1882 said:


> With the extra large box $360.
> Here's a link... http://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/Mobile-Storage-Components-Kits/Dewalt/TOUGHSYSTEMKIT/product.aspx?zpid=908946


I changed my mind. I don't need it!


----------



## tates1882

Not cheap thats for sure. But to buy enough vetos to have the same storage plus a cart would have been 500+and they aren't are rain tight. The boxes rode home 4 hours through wet rain snow in the back of the truck with a temp change of 42 degrees and elevation of 4000ft and didn't leak at all and no condensation on the inside.


JoeKP said:


> I changed my mind. I don't need it!


----------



## Diablo

How sturdy is the cart and wheels?


----------



## tates1882

Diablo said:


> How sturdy is the cart and wheels?


Well the wheels are a hard plastic and the cart has a load limit of 176lbs on the brackets and 268 lbs on the plate.


----------



## Bbsound

tates1882 said:


> I just pickup the dewalt tough cart system and thought I would post some pics.



How many meters do you need?


----------



## tates1882

Bbsound said:


> How many meters do you need?


Well the t5 and 322 ride in my veto as my daily carry. The 179 was my first Dmm, the 376 and amp hoop work well when measuring current for parallel feeders. The 289 is a logging meter that I use when chasing systematic faults and 1587 is an insulation tester. Still need a Power quality analyzer.


----------



## Bbsound

tates1882 said:


> Well the t5 and 322 ride in my veto as my daily carry. The 179 was my first Dmm, the 376 and amp hoop work with when measuring current for parallel feeders. The 289 is a logging meter that I use when chasing systematic faults and 1587 is an insulation tester. Still need a Power quality analyzer.


OK gotcha, I thought you carried those all with you!!

I carry a T5 in my VETO, but have an 87 and an amp clamp, rotation meter in the truck.


----------



## tates1882

Bbsound said:


> OK gotcha, I thought you carried those all with you!!
> 
> I carry a T5 in my VETO, but have an 87 and an amp clamp, rotation meter in the truck.


Ya most of the time I roll with just the veto for daily service and the other tools come out on new construction projects.


----------



## HARRY304E

ponyboy said:


> Its crazy how many guys here have only one channellocks. One by itself is almost worthless. I've got two of almost every size available and I use them every single day.


Yeah I always thought that would be on everyone's required tool list.


----------



## jordandunlop

Well I have been on this forum for awhile now and I finally got around to taking some pics of my tool bag or I guess tool belt.


----------



## Rochsolid

HARRY304E said:


> Yeah I always thought that would be on everyone's required tool list.


Couldn't agree more. I have 5 and could still use more


----------



## Marcus

OzSpark said:


> Posted here before, but have since added a few new bits and pieces... namely the hammer drill, angle grinder and socket set. 8 months into my apprenticeship. Loving every minute of it.
> 
> Tools aren't as clean as they look in the photo :thumbsup:


Best toolkit I've seen a 1st year with, great work mate!


----------



## Rochsolid

Here is a little bit of what I use, these are the more common tools I use on a more regular basis. I left out my socket sets and KO cutters and tool bags and pouches for ease of a picture lol


----------



## jordandunlop

Here whats in my tool bag I didn't get around to getting a pic the other day I will get my cordless stuff on here to soon.


----------



## HARRY304E

Rochsolid said:


> Here is a little bit of what I use, these are the more common tools I use on a more regular basis. I left out my socket sets and KO cutters and tool bags and pouches for ease of a picture lol


Tools on the red carpet..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ElectricBrent

Hi All,

I am a 3rd term apprentice from the Toronto area of Ontario, Canada. I have been reading various topics on this form for a little while and finally decided to join. Thought this would be a good place to start with a first post.

I am expecting commits on how "shiny" some of the tools are, that is because I recently upgraded some of my tools as well as tool pouch. Also the reason I have 2 of the same type of pliers.

hopefully the photos work...


----------



## ElectricBrent

i'll try again...


----------



## FastFokker

jordandunlop said:


> Here whats in my tool bag I didn't get around to getting a pic the other day I will get my cordless stuff on here to soon.


What's the staple gun get used for? Never seen a sparky with one.


----------



## Marcus

A lot of phone techs here use staple guns for 2-pair phone wire.


----------



## JoeKP

Marcus said:


> A lot of phone techs here use staple guns for 2-pair phone wire.


I do. I have an arrow gun with the curved staples!


----------



## rrolleston

Debating between the CLC 18" multi compartment tool bag and the veto pro pac xl. Any suggestions.


----------



## gotshokd666

rrolleston said:


> Debating between the CLC 18" multi compartment tool bag and the veto pro pac xl. Any suggestions.


Go with the veto. I just switched recently because of everybodys posts here. I love it, my only prob is I might have to switch from the lc to the xl because I have too many tools...


----------



## FastFokker

Marcus said:


> A lot of phone techs here use staple guns for 2-pair phone wire.


Ahh.. got it. I never seem to do any communications work, I think we should start though... probably decent money in it and since we're on the job site ANY WAY.

The staple gun doesn't press down too hard on the twisted pair? Or do you guys only use it for telephone wire, not just any kind of utp type data cables?


----------



## bill39

gotshokd666 said:


> Go with the veto. I just switched recently because of everybodys posts here. I love it, my only prob is I might have to switch from the lc to the xl because I have too many tools...


I love my 13" CLC 1537, especially the large open area in the center where a meter or other large item can be placed. 

Don't have any experience with the Veto Pro Pac XL.

How do some of these guys carry these bags with all of the tools? I'd have to eat more Wheaties for breakfast.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

FastFokker said:


> Ahh.. got it. I never seem to do any communications work, I think we should start though... probably decent money in it and since we're on the job site ANY WAY.
> 
> The staple gun doesn't press down too hard on the twisted pair? Or do you guys only use it for telephone wire, not just any kind of utp type data cables?


Arrow T18 or T25 for 2pr (quad) and #10 ground wire. T59 for Cat5 so it does not pinch the wire. I see they have a T37 that may work for Cat5, but I've never used it.


----------



## KDC

Carry what you need. Most of the time it ammounts to a small sub set of the tools you own/are required to own. Job calls for something in particular, bring it along.

It`s just extreamly useful to have those other tools avaliable on site when something comes up.


----------



## HARRY304E

bill39 said:


> I love my 13" CLC 1537, especially the large open area in the center where a meter or other large item can be placed.
> 
> Don't have any experience with the Veto Pro Pac XL.
> 
> How do some of these guys carry these bags with all of the tools? I'd have to eat more Wheaties for breakfast.


I just wear my tool belt with what I need in it.


----------



## HARRY304E

ElectricBrent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a 3rd term apprentice from the Toronto area of Ontario, Canada. I have been reading various topics on this form for a little while and finally decided to join. Thought this would be a good place to start with a first post.
> 
> I am expecting commits on how "shiny" some of the tools are, that is because I recently upgraded some of my tools as well as tool pouch. Also the reason I have 2 of the same type of pliers.
> 
> hopefully the photos work...





ElectricBrent said:


> i'll try again...


Good stuff Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## wyork

Updated my bag to a veto figured id share some pictures


----------



## whale_spout

Does anyone know of a cordless bag of comparable quality to the veto pro pac's? Something that can fit a hackzall, hammer drill, impact, charger...but also organize bit drivers, attachments and the like?

Needs to be carried up stairs often, so wheelies don't float the boat.


----------



## chewy

whale_spout said:


> Does anyone know of a cordless bag of comparable quality to the veto pro pac's? Something that can fit a hackzall, hammer drill, impact, charger...but also organize bit drivers, attachments and the like?
> 
> Needs to be carried up stairs often, so wheelies don't float the boat.


I carry impact and drill in the open bay of my Veto XXL-F with drill with drill index, holesaws, spade bits etc etc.


----------



## whale_spout

chewy said:


> I carry impact and drill in the open bay of my Veto XXL-F with drill with drill index, holesaws, spade bits etc etc.


I think I saw that in this thread. It's a nice setup, but being able to carry the hackzall, multi-tool, etc would be best if kept to one bag.


----------



## djmessina

*Good ole husky*

Here's mine husky bag not as heavy duty as the Veto's but works great for me.
And yes that bag is heavy but I hate running to the truck multiple times for tools.


----------



## djmessina

*And one more*

Sorry cant figure out multiple attachments but here's one more


----------



## djmessina

*And one more of the contents*

Here's all of what is inside the beastly bag


----------



## thegoldenboy

djmessina said:


> Sorry cant figure out multiple attachments but here's one more



Not sure how you're posting, whether it's by phone or you're at a desktop but here's a link to some tips:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/

I ran a similar bag to yours for a couple of years, mine was the 18" version, until I changed jobs. It held up well, but was heavy as hell. Now I work at an amusement park full time and it's all about traveling light with the most commonly used tools and leaving the lesser used tools at our shop. We can't drive any type of vehicles through the park during operating hours.


----------



## jmellc

If I ever find time, I will make a custom 5 gallon bucket tool carrier. 3/8 & 1/2 PVC tubes around inside, spaced so all handle tips are just below the rim. Those for screwdrivers & nut drivers. 2 & 3 " tubes for allen wrenches, plum bob, etc., set around bottom. Center partly open for meter & other bulky items. I had a good liner I used for a year or so, best I had seen. But it quickly wore out.


----------



## chewy

jmellc said:


> If I ever find time, I will make a custom 5 gallon bucket tool carrier. 3/8 & 1/2 PVC tubes around inside, spaced so all handle tips are just below the rim. Those for screwdrivers & nut drivers. 2 & 3 " tubes for allen wrenches, plum bob, etc., set around bottom. Center partly open for meter & other bulky items. I had a good liner I used for a year or so, best I had seen. But it quickly wore out.


I did something like that when I first started out, I didnt like carrying the bucket and it hitting my leg all the time, it was a good stool/seat though.


----------



## TunToy07

Thought I'd post my setup since I've roamed this thread long enough... 

All cleaned up




























And I got sick of this filling up with parts and hand tools which should go back in the veto 








so.....


----------



## TunToy07

The sucretes tin is full of cutting wax









This small tough system is the perfect size and weight to carry comfortably without smacking into your leg while you've got another bag on the other shoulder


----------



## jmellc

I have a Craftsman rolling tool box with 2 trays. I don't use it much now, but used to keep it with me when I worked a long term assignment at a local plant. It was great. All smaller tools in the trays, larger ones underneath. Concrete floors all over & a freight elevator; easy to roll anywhere I went & not too hard to use on a scissor lift. One area had a loft with steep stairway. That was a bit harder.


----------



## Acadian9

Couldn't find my hacksaw so I went out and bought one. The aviation snips have a smaller cutting area than my current one which I believe will make trimming plasterings a little easier to make them level.


----------



## jmellc

Has anyone seen the Klein backpack for tools? I saw it once in a supply house out of town. That would be a good one if you have to climb several ladders to a high floor on an office rough or such.


----------



## thegoldenboy

jmellc said:


> Has anyone seen the Klein backpack for tools? I saw it once in a supply house out of town. That would be a good one if you have to climb several ladders to a high floor on an office rough or such.


I bought one the other week, came in Thursday. Looks pretty solid, I climb rollercoasters, so it should come in handy. 










That's 200' straight up.


----------



## jmellc

That is quite a climb.


----------



## angryceltic

thegoldenboy said:


> I bought one the other week, came in Thursday. Looks pretty solid, I climb rollercoasters, so it should come in handy.
> 
> That's 200' straight up.


I give you credit for that hike


----------



## Bkopsick98

I've been considering getting a back pack bag for awhile now since I commute by foot in the city often(from the train to the job..etc). I ordered the klein backpack from homedepot.com since none of the local stores stock them, and it just came in Friday morning. At first, I didn't think I'd be able to carry everything that I am used to carrying but I think I got the essentials.. I'm going to give a try for a little bit and see how I like it.. But for now here is what it looks like loaded up..


----------



## mikeh32

HOLY ****!

You pack that thing like no other


----------



## st0mps

when does the veto pro pack book bag come out ?


----------



## Holt

st0mps said:


> when does the veto pro pack book bag come out ?


No date yet but veto has said spring summer release.


----------



## beartp515

st0mps said:


> when does the veto pro pack book bag come out ?


Summer 2013


----------



## bill39

beartp515 said:


> Summer 2013


And I used to make fun of my wife wanting this season's Coach purse.
Probably don't want her to see this thread!!


----------



## jmellc

Bkopsick98 said:


> I've been considering getting a back pack bag for awhile now since I commute by foot in the city often(from the train to the job..etc). I ordered the klein backpack from homedepot.com since none of the local stores stock them, and it just came in Friday morning. At first, I didn't think I'd be able to carry everything that I am used to carrying but I think I got the essentials.. I'm going to give a try for a little bit and see how I like it.. But for now here is what it looks like loaded up..


Good job packing it. I'm sure that's the easiest thing to manage on a train & walking a ways. Everyone has to find the best way for his conditions.


----------



## Chippy

Just a quick post this is some of my gear. Will post a pic of all my VDE stuff at the weekend. I do maintenance for 6 large hotels everything from fixing locks to the electrics


----------



## Junior2428

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and thought I would share a couple pics of my bag. Nothing special.


----------



## Demac

Chippy said:


> Just a quick post this is some of my gear. Will post a pic of all my VDE stuff at the weekend. I do maintenance for 6 large hotels everything from fixing locks to the electrics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21770


Is the handle on that hammer made of leather washers? If so, what brand is it? My pops had one of those a long time ago and I always wondered what kind it was.


----------



## Chippy

Estwing


----------



## howabout

My veto pro pac and all the tools that I jam in it.


----------



## KikBoxR

howabout said:


> My veto pro pac and all the tools that I jam in it.


LOL! Dog is just chillin right there.....


----------



## jeffmoss26

The rope handle is pretty cool!


----------



## howabout

Here he is just chillin with a pillow. All that dog is good for is Levin easy.


----------



## FanelliBT

That's my bag just wanted to show off too


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

Figured I show my stuff. I travel a lot with this pelican case:
http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1510










I use the klien bags as they fit perfect across









Everything pulled out









Im really happy with the festool drill. Also shown is a leica disto, fluke and my weller pyropen butane soldering iron









Yellow bag is drivers, blue is for two handled things









Then I got this little thing that travels with me









And heres most the crap in it


----------



## HARRY304E

thegoldenboy said:


> I bought one the other week, came in Thursday. Looks pretty solid, I climb rollercoasters, so it should come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 200' straight up.


Don't forget to hit the head before going up..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Chippy said:


> Just a quick post this is some of my gear. Will post a pic of all my VDE stuff at the weekend. I do maintenance for 6 large hotels everything from fixing locks to the electrics
> 
> View attachment 21764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21770


:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Junior2428 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and thought I would share a couple pics of my bag. Nothing special.


Welcome to the forum.....:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Demac said:


> Is the handle on that hammer made of leather washers? If so, what brand is it? My pops had one of those a long time ago and I always wondered what kind it was.


http://www.estwing.com/nh_rip_hammer_english_pattern_leather.php


----------



## HARRY304E

I use that same Rotosplit...:thumbup:



Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Everything pulled out


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

HARRY304E said:


> I use that same Rotosplit...:thumbup:


Had an a$$hole hack of a boss buy that for me when we were in line at the supply shop 10 years ago :thumbsup: Ahhhh memories


----------



## sparkyforlife

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> Figured I show my stuff. I travel a lot with this pelican case:


How much does that case cost? I'm interested in buying one:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce

its a little pricey but built like a tank. I got the one with no foam, then added the organizer

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/330233-REG/Pelican_1510_001_110_1510NF_Carry_On_Case.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...10_000_1519_Photographer_s_Lid_Organizer.html


----------



## BraddaJ

new bag for hand tools, old one was the same type but was able to be zip closed instead of tote style. The old bag now carries all my cordless tools and bits.


----------



## azsly1

BraddaJ said:


> new bag for hand tools, old one was the same type but was able to be zip closed instead of tote style. The old bag now carries all my cordless tools and bits.


I've been using one of those for a while now. Holds everything I need. Gets heavy though!


----------



## chewy

Just organizing some of my stuff -


----------



## chewy

Pictures would make sense.


----------



## chewy

Safari don't play dat ****!


----------



## chewy

Again -


----------



## chewy

Again - Veto filled to capacity.


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Safari don't play dat ****!


My work computers have been finicky with safari too


----------



## JBadaoa

chewy said:


> Again -


Did you buy that drill with the right angle attachment or is it not a hitachi part ?

Also, is that drill a 2 speed?


----------



## chewy

JBadaoa said:


> Did you buy that drill with the right angle attachment or is it not a hitachi part ?
> 
> Also, is that drill a 2 speed?


Its a Hitachi part, the angle part is geared so whatever side you put on as marked gives you high or low speed, torque remains the same. The drill itself is high torque low speed one gear with no limiter or safety clutch.


----------



## ponyboy

chewy said:


> Safari don't play dat ****!


Chewy what do you use all them files for? I have a couple different size half rounds and they pretty much take care of all my filing needs. Which consists mostly of pipe and strut


----------



## chewy

ponyboy said:


> Chewy what do you use all them files for? I have a couple different size half rounds and they pretty much take care of all my filing needs. Which consists mostly of pipe and strut


I keep a fine file in my drill bag for sharpening augers, I have a 10 inch round bastard 10 inch flat bastard, 4 inch bastard, a fine triangular and a 4 in one rasp in my Veto for most stuff. The other files are fine, bastard and coarse cuts, some are double ups and tiny files for modifying fibre optic connectors to transpose cores around and stuff like that. A lot of stuff we install we had manufactured as a limited run for particular clients so sometimes we have to get creative adding stuff on to it.


----------



## Jlarson

I keep a rusty flat file I found somewhere :laughing: and a round banging around together in my bag, no fancy tool roll. And a small triangle for quick and dirty thread cleanup. 

All the other ones live in my tool box.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Again - Veto filled to capacity.


Jam packed..:laughing:


----------



## mikestew

Ive got a new klein aerial bag coming in the mail, but this is my current go to bag. Ive also got a husky resi bag and a big dewalt duffle for all the random bigger stuff that doesnt see much use.


----------



## mikestew

........


----------



## JoeKP

mikestew said:


> ........


I hate it when someone screws my bag to the ceiling....


----------



## JoeKP

mikestew said:


> Ive got a new klein aerial bag coming in the mail, but this is my current go to bag. Ive also got a husky resi bag and a big dewalt duffle for all the random bigger stuff that doesnt see much use.


Careful that those don't fall on your head!


----------



## mikestew

btw chewy i've got the same mod-tap as you. I bought 3 on amazon for like 8 bucks???:laughing::laughing::laughing: Hey, at least they work right?


----------



## chewy

mikestew said:


> btw chewy i've got the same mod-tap as you. I bought 3 on amazon for like 8 bucks???:laughing::laughing::laughing: Hey, at least they work right?


Yep, mine was like $4, they're disposable at that price.


----------



## foothillselectrical

magikal1 said:


> This is my new toolbag (well I've had it a couple months now lol) I used to have a Mastercraft one but it kept flopping all over the place I hated it. I'm only 5 months into my apprenticeship so I don't have every tool yet, but I'm building them up each paycheck lol :thumbsup:
> 
> Ideal Tufftote (Premium Leather) is the way to go for me, love it, fits everything I've ever needed, anything else is in the truck
> 
> I don't know much about different types of bags or anything, and I dont claim that this is the best, but I love it, lifetime warranty and it never tips and it takes a beating :laughing:


 
I use this same bag. Had it for 6 or 8 years now and have drug it through everything. It's expensive, but worth every penny! I do a lot of work on farms and wade through a lot of  and this bag just keeps going and going!!!


----------



## EB Electric

Not exactly sure if I put the pictures up properly. I'm going to be a new apprentice soon and these are some of the tools I have in my collection. It's not much, but I think it's a start. I'll be replacing the mastercraft screwdrivers with something better before I start and hopefully upgrade and add stuff once I'm working. Just thought I'd share, and maybe get some suggestions on how to improve the set.


----------



## TGGT

EB Electric said:


> Not exactly sure if I put the pictures up properly. I'm going to be a new apprentice soon and these are some of the tools I have in my collection. It's not much, but I think it's a start. I'll be replacing the mastercraft screwdrivers with something better before I start and hopefully upgrade and add stuff once I'm working. Just thought I'd share, and maybe get some suggestions on how to improve the set.


Get a real pair of lineman's. Just about any brand, but 9'' for leverage. That's all I'd strongly encourage. Otherwise, replace lost/broken tools with higher quality ones as you go.


----------



## EB Electric

TGGT said:


> Get a real pair of lineman's. Just about any brand, but 9'' for leverage. That's all I'd strongly encourage. Otherwise, replace lost/broken tools with higher quality ones as you go.


Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, that's on the top of the list to swap out before I start. I'm thinking just spend the money once and get Klein's J2000.


----------



## thegoldenboy

EB Electric said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, that's on the top of the list to swap out before I start. I'm thinking just spend the money once and get Knipex.


I fixed it for you. :jester:


----------



## ponyboy

thegoldenboy said:


> I fixed it for you.


as long as we're puking our opinions all over and calling it fact i just want to say that the knipex linesmans are garbage junk. i like their side cutters however


----------



## thegoldenboy

ponyboy said:


> as long as we're puking our opinions all over and calling it fact i just want to say that the knipex linesmans are garbage junk. i like their side cutters however


Mine have held up quite well, 2ish years so far and the only blemish on them is from my own stupidity. I've used 3 brands, I'm happiest with these. Never stated it was fact. I should edit it and throw a :jester: in there.


----------



## chewy

ponyboy said:


> as long as we're puking our opinions all over and calling it fact i just want to say that the knipex linesmans are garbage junk. i like their side cutters however


I'd say the exact opposite of that and say the ***** were junk and the linesman's are great.


----------



## Acadian9

ponyboy said:


> as long as we're puking our opinions all over and calling it fact i just want to say that the knipex linesmans are much better than the klein equivalent. i like their side cutters too!


Fixed it for you. :laughing:

Anyways. EB, I'd swap that SAE measuring tape for a metric/SAE one. Most drawings I've seen at work use metric measurements and unless you're good at calculating the conversions, I think that tape is useless.


----------



## Bbsound

A klein stubby 6 in 1 would be a great way to get rid of all those stubbies you have now.


----------



## HARRY304E

EB Electric said:


> Not exactly sure if I put the pictures up properly. I'm going to be a new apprentice soon and these are some of the tools I have in my collection. It's not much, but I think it's a start. I'll be replacing the mastercraft screwdrivers with something better before I start and hopefully upgrade and add stuff once I'm working. Just thought I'd share, and maybe get some suggestions on how to improve the set.


Looks good to start out with,,,By the time you start making money you will have a much better idea of what tools are best.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Bbsound said:


> A klein stubby 6 in 1 would be a great way to get rid of all those stubbies you have now.


 This is a little more versatile in my opinion, it allows you to decide what bits you want to carry.

http://www.wiha.com/england/Onlineshop/Screwdrivers4/Wiha-magazine-bit-holder-Stubby-version/380101-Magazine-bit-holder-Stubby-magnetic-1-4


----------



## chewy

EB Electric said:


> Not exactly sure if I put the pictures up properly. I'm going to be a new apprentice soon and these are some of the tools I have in my collection. It's not much, but I think it's a start. I'll be replacing the mastercraft screwdrivers with something better before I start and hopefully upgrade and add stuff once I'm working. Just thought I'd share, and maybe get some suggestions on how to improve the set.


That looks like a good start mate.

I'd get a lockable toolbag or toolbox as you will probably end up working with some POS who thinks you bring tools along so he doesn't have to.

I would also get the insulated set of Wiha drivers, they are the best bang for buck and channel lock pliers are good value.


----------



## EB Electric

Good point with the tape never thought about that! Same with the 6 in 1. Thanks guys, these are all little things that seem like a no brainer now that you've mentioned it. Chewy, I've heard from a local supply house who just recently started selling Wiha, they are supposed to be good quality and affordable. I will have to go in and get my hands on them soon.


----------



## chewy

Thought I would check out what all the fuss is about Occidental.


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Thought I would check out what all the fuss is about Occidental.


Looks good Mate.....How do you like it?


----------



## chewy

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good Mate.....How do you like it?


I'd prefer more internal dividers in the tool pouch but the suspenders and everything else are great, I ended up getting a Klein hammer holder because it has a safety snap going over the top of the hammer. I've dropped a hammer while climbing a ladder onto a catwalk and couldn't live with myself if I actually hit someone so it was important to me to have that.


----------



## ohmontherange

chewy said:


> Thought I would check out what all the fuss is about Occidental.


Sure looks nice... and heavy.


----------



## chewy

ohmontherange said:


> Sure looks nice... and heavy.


I'm nice and I'm heavy.


----------



## haltonelectrician

chewy said:


> I'm nice and I'm heavy.


How comfortable is the waist belt? The diamond back one is 6" and what is that 3"? 

I have a diamondback tool belt as well but its so big I have been thinking of switching to occidental. Im just afraid it wont be as comfortable...

Which setup are you liking better so far?


----------



## chewy

mattwright999 said:
 

> How comfortable is the waist belt? The diamond back one is 6" and what is that 3"?
> 
> I have a diamondback tool belt as well but its so big I have been thinking of switching to occidental. Im just afraid it wont be as comfortable...
> 
> Which setup are you liking better so far?


Havent worn it in anger yet actually but the suspenders are better.


----------



## haltonelectrician

chewy said:


> Havent worn it in anger yet actually but the suspenders are better.


Anger?


----------



## HARRY304E

mattwright999 said:


> Anger?


They talk Funny in NZ ,,,,Mate...:laughing:


----------



## haltonelectrician

HARRY304E said:


> They talk Funny in NZ ,,,,Mate...:laughing:


Thank you for the translation ;-)


----------



## spook

Here's my new bag. Wanted a veto but was looking to be about $270ish for a ot xl this was 44 bucks.


----------



## chewy

mattwright999 said:


> Anger?


I haven't actually worn it to work in.


----------



## chewy

Had to soak this in warm water and hammer my stabila into the leather holder as it wouldn't fit, Ill be shopping for a new stabila now, should have used a rubber mallet not framing hammer :laughing:


----------



## JustinG

chewy said:


> Had to soak this in warm water and hammer my stabila into the leather holder as it wouldn't fit, Ill be shopping for a new stabila now, should have used a rubber mallet not framing hammer :laughing:



Nice NATO strap on your watch, wouldn't be a Lumtec would it?
Not my pic but I wear the same watch.


----------



## chewy

JustinG said:


> Nice NATO strap on your watch, wouldn't be a Lumtec would it?
> Not my pic but I wear the same watch.


No just a seiko military, I don't buy expensive watches.


----------



## jza

chewy said:


> No just a seiko military, I don't buy expensive watches.


Lol, Lumtec isn't expensive.


----------



## Big John

spook said:


>


I don't think I've ever seen so many extra-long nut drivers and screwdrivers in someone's grab-n-go bag. You spend a lot of time working on stuff that's almost just out of reach? :jester:


----------



## chewy

jza said:


> Lol, Lumtec isn't expensive.


I wouldnt know, I never heard of it.


----------



## mikeh32

I know the owner of lum tec


----------



## FastFokker

jza said:


> Lol, Lumtec isn't expensive.


I've never heard of Lumtec, but their website had watches for like $600, $800, even $1200. That's not expensive???

I wear a watch I got for free from some flashlight company after I filled out a form and submitting my receipt. Lol


----------



## chewy

FastFokker said:


> I've never heard of Lumtec, but their website had watches for like $600, $800, even $1200. That's not expensive???
> 
> I wear a watch I got for free from some flashlight company after I filled out a form and submitting my receipt. Lol


Depends what your into, I just dropped $500 on an Axe which most people would find insane.


----------



## James2rown

I haven't loaded it and taken it to work yet, I may in the near future.


----------



## chewy

James2rown said:


> I haven't loaded it and taken it to work yet, I may in the near future.


Aint working buddy.


----------



## stuiec

chewy said:


> Depends what your into, I just dropped $500 on an Axe which most people would find insane.


 
so, got a Damn Yak? http://www.damnyak.ca/2012/03/introducing-damn-yak-dry-goods-axe.html


or are you more of a zombie apocalypse axe-man? 

View attachment 23483


----------



## chewy

stuiec said:


> so, got a Damn Yak? http://www.damnyak.ca/2012/03/introducing-damn-yak-dry-goods-axe.html
> 
> 
> or are you more of a zombie apocalypse axe-man?
> 
> View attachment 23483


Neither of those seem like a good idea with an axe so sharp you can shave with it. I wrap mine up in an oily rag and put it inside my pack since I have to take water, a saw, slasher, wedges, lube etc etc up the hill with me. www.tuatahiaxes.com


----------



## HARRY304E

spook said:


> Here's my new bag. Wanted a veto but was looking to be about $270ish for a ot xl this was 44 bucks.


Looks good..


----------



## HARRY304E

chewy said:


> Had to soak this in warm water and hammer my stabila into the leather holder as it wouldn't fit, Ill be shopping for a new stabila now, should have used a rubber mallet not framing hammer :laughing:


 Attached Thumbnails  


Nice get some Red wing boot oil and that will help better than warm water

http://www.zonkshop.com/red-wing-boot-oil-p-1121.html




.


----------



## Going_Commando

chewy said:


> Had to soak this in warm water and hammer my stabila into the leather holder as it wouldn't fit, Ill be shopping for a new stabila now, should have used a rubber mallet not framing hammer :laughing:


You ain't the brightest crayon in the box are you? Lol


----------



## jza

FastFokker said:


> I've never heard of Lumtec, but their website had watches for like $600, $800, even $1200. That's not expensive???
> 
> I wear a watch I got for free from some flashlight company after I filled out a form and submitting my receipt. Lol


Nobody pays MSRP and even at that, I don't consider a couple hundred bucks very much to spend on a watch at all. But that's another hobby of mine.


----------



## ponyboy

chewy said:


> Had to soak this in warm water and hammer my stabila into the leather holder as it wouldn't fit, Ill be shopping for a new stabila now, should have used a rubber mallet not framing hammer :laughing:


i have a couple of these and i couldn't work without it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-25360-Magnetic-360-degree-V-groove/dp/B000OVA30M


----------



## foothillselectrical

Just curious what you do that requires that "level" of precision.


----------



## chewy

foothillselectrical said:


> Just curious what you do that requires that "level" of precision.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## foothillselectrical

I think you and ponyboy use the stabila levels if I'm not mistaken. Just curious


----------



## chewy

foothillselectrical said:


> I think you and ponyboy use the stabila levels if I'm not mistaken. Just curious


Because Stablila are the best levels you can buy, they sell vials which don't meet their standards to other companies. Anything I do I like it to be as near perfect as possible.


----------



## local134gt

chewy said:


> they sell vials which don't meet their standards to other companies.


Huh?


----------



## chewy

local134gt said:


> Huh?


They reserve the most accurate vials for their craftsman line of professional levels, Vials that don't meet their standards get used in their homeowner line and sold to other companies to use.


----------



## FastFokker

Too many homeowners complain that things don't look level when it's precisely level. Now I just line up with others work so it LOOKS right, even though its not.


----------



## michael3

FastFokker said:


> Too many homeowners complain that things don't look level when it's precisely level. Now I just line up with others work so it LOOKS right, even though its not.




I was told to do both ways back when being trained by other electricians. i always get the comment that my work is croaked even though i used a level on my work. Then put a level on the molding or door jamb and that is what is croaked.

when I line my work up with the croaked jamb i never hear a word.


----------



## JoeKP

michael3 said:


> I was told to do both ways back when being trained by other electricians. i always get the comment that my work is croaked even though i used a level on my work. Then put a level on the molding or door jamb and that is what is croaked.
> 
> when I line my work up with the croaked jamb i never hear a word.


You need to stop thinking of frogs...


----------



## michael3

JoeKP said:


> You need to stop thinking of frogs...


Crooked? Lol been a long day.


----------



## ponyboy

foothillselectrical said:


> Just curious what you do that requires that "level" of precision.


i use the 360 degree vial to find angles. and as far as that level of precision...well i am a professional, i dont like 'good enough'


----------



## HawkShock

Mine.


----------



## ponyboy

HawkShock said:


> Mine.


copenhagen, what a wad of flavor :thumbsup:


----------



## vos

i need a new tool bag any suggestions of a good one under $70?


----------



## JoeKP

vos said:


> i need a new tool bag any suggestions of a good one under $70?


I buy my bags from home cheapo...


----------



## vos

im looking at this. any one els use this ?


----------



## HawkShock

vos said:


> im looking at this. any one els use this ?


I had the small version, it fell apart. I went with the CLC leather guy above, way better investment. I would suggest leather all day. 

http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathe...4787794&sr=8-46&keywords=clc+tool+bag+leather


----------



## bubb_tubbs

chewy said:


> I'd prefer more internal dividers in the tool pouch but the suspenders and everything else are great, I ended up getting a Klein hammer holder because it has a safety snap going over the top of the hammer. I've dropped a hammer while climbing a ladder onto a catwalk and couldn't live with myself if I actually hit someone so it was important to me to have that.


Same here with mine. Only complaint I have.


----------



## Tesla_Fusion

Anyone knows anything about toughbuilt brand 
I wonder if its good stuff?


----------



## smiley mcrib

Tesla_Fusion said:


> Anyone knows anything about toughbuilt brand
> I wonder if its good stuff?


I got the whole setup but didn't like it. Those little clips kept rubbing into my hips.


----------



## Stoon

A few of us have this in common.


----------



## Dawizman

Stoon said:


> A few of us have this in common.


Looks like Alberta to me?


----------



## Dr. Evil

Dawizman said:


> Looks like Alberta to me?


 Yeah if that was Saskatchewan the pic would be a bunch of farmers sitting around drinking coffee and bitchin about the weather.....:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Dawizman

Dr. Evil said:


> Yeah if that was Saskatchewan the pic would be a bunch of farmers sitting around drinking coffee and bitchin about the weather.....:laughing: :laughing:


And there would be at least one riders flag in the picture.


----------



## maxfresh

Hi guys i'm a sparks over the the water in ireland here's what i use daily. I would like to replace the dewalt cordless with something better maybe a hilti
Rob









[/URL]


----------



## MichielSanders

i know it are not bags but they're filled with tools.

parat case top




parat case bottom




the fluke case




the power tools case


----------



## varmit

maxfresh said:


> Hi guys i'm a sparks over the the water in ireland here's what i use daily. I would like to replace the dewalt cordless with something better maybe a hilti
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Finally, a set of tools that look as if they are really used to do work: just a little scruffy and dirty. I take care of my tools, but they do not look shinny and new as a lot of the posted toolsets on here.


----------



## HARRY304E

Cool stuff...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

varmit said:


> Finally, a set of tools that look as if they are really used to do work: just a little scruffy and dirty. I take care of my tools, but they do not look shinny and new as a lot of the posted toolsets on here.


Just get a piece of Sheetrock shave a good pile of Sheetrock dust , then use a leaf blower and your tools will sport the look of a seasoned Journeyman..:laughing:


----------



## MichielSanders

i clean my tools almost every week, i work a lot in the food and pharmaceutical industry so clean tools are required.


----------



## HARRY304E

MichielSanders said:


> i clean my tools almost every week, i work a lot in the food and pharmaceutical industry so clean tools are required.


Some of those places have a set of Clean-room tools they won't even let you bring in your own at all.


----------



## kered

MichielSanders said:


> the power tools case
> http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/Michiel_Sanders/media/tools/CIMG0010.jpg.html




What type / brand is that red "Power Tool" roller case ?


----------



## MichielSanders

kered said:


> What type / brand is that red "Power Tool" roller case ?


stanley makes them

http://www.stanleytools.com/default...25R&SDesc=Stanley&#174;+Pro+Mobile+Tool+Chest

the red was a special they made for hilti a few years back


----------



## kered

Cheers Thanks :thumbsup:

I had thought to be a Stanley, but the red colour was throwing me.


----------



## HARRY304E

MichielSanders said:


> stanley makes them
> 
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...25R&SDesc=Stanley&#174;+Pro+Mobile+Tool+Chest
> 
> the red was a special they made for hilti a few years back


It looks better in red.


----------



## kered

It certainly does look much better in red :thumbsup:

The challenge now would be to find a Hilti branded one !


----------



## Code4




----------



## Code4




----------



## chewy

Code4 said:


> View attachment 24682


Nice rig :thumbsup:


----------



## vinroc

Veto pro PAC XL


----------



## zwodubber

Cleaned and replaced some stolen tools with new ones, still need to replace some drivers


----------



## Demac

vinroc said:


> Veto pro PAC XL


For what its worth, when I was using that bag I could get my hacksaw inside of it, much like your hammer.


----------



## vinroc

Demac said:


> For what its worth, when I was using that bag I could get my hacksaw inside of it, much like your hammer.


I was able to also, but realized I could get more tools inside if I put it outside.


----------



## kered

Code4 said:


> View attachment 24683


I'm guessing from the colouring that that might be a CLC bag ?

If so what model number is it & if not, what bag is it ?


----------



## Rochsolid

I just cleaned mine up the other day and re-organized everything


----------



## HARRY304E

vinroc said:


> Veto pro PAC XL


How many roto splits do you need?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Cleaned and replaced some stolen tools with new ones, still need to replace some drivers


When were your tools stolen?


----------



## zwodubber

HARRY304E said:


> When were your tools stolen?


Not all of them were stolen, but a good portion went missing from my bag 2 Saturday's ago during a 22 hour shift with multiple contractors on site. I had become too comfortable with just our guys there and let my bag sit open for a while.


----------



## HARRY304E

zwodubber said:


> Not all of them were stolen, but a good portion went missing from my bag 2 Saturday's ago during a 22 hour shift with multiple contractors on site. I had become too comfortable with just our guys there and let my bag sit open for a while.


Man thoise guys should have their hands chopped off


----------



## Grogan14

HARRY304E said:


> Man those guys should have their hands chopped off


Heads chopped off, would be my vote. Or, knee-capped, and then left out in the desert somewhere. Thieves suck!


----------



## HawkShock

Grogan14 said:


> Heads chopped off, would be my vote. Or, knee-capped, and then left out in the desert somewhere. Thieves suck!


All fingers, one by one, chucked into my new fuel setup, and twisted off like sausages. 
Oh, bought a new 18v fuel combo. Pics otw. 

Oh, and don't drop battery tools from 30 feet, unless you need a reason to buy new battery tools.


----------



## mikestew

HawkShock said:


> All fingers, one by one, chucked into my new fuel setup, and twisted off like sausages.
> Oh, bought a new 18v fuel combo. Pics otw.
> 
> Oh, and don't drop battery tools from 30 feet, unless you need a reason to buy new battery tools.


The fuel drill chuck would break on the first finger


----------



## HawkShock

mikestew said:


> The fuel drill chuck would break on the first finger


Only problem I have ever had with Milwaukee is gravity. Gravity and Dewalt don't get along well either.


----------



## Dawizman

HawkShock said:


> Only problem I have ever had with Milwaukee is gravity. Gravity and Dewalt don't get along well either.


I dropped my Makita from 60 feet up a tower two days ago & it still works just fine. Went in to the grass bit first, and bounced up about two feet.


----------



## HawkShock

Dawizman said:


> I dropped my Makita from 60 feet up a tower two days ago & it still works just fine. Went in to the grass bit first, and bounced up about two feet.


30 ft, battery first, floor. nothing would have survived. Broke the grip.


----------



## JoeKP

HawkShock said:


> 30 ft, battery first, floor. nothing would have survived. Broke the grip.


I've made a fall strap for my tools. Just a piece of steel cable and 2 caribeaners. I've used it on the drill to on some wrenches to avoid getting off the roof to pick them up off the ground. Works great


----------



## HARRY304E

HawkShock said:


> Only problem I have ever had with Milwaukee is gravity. Gravity and Dewalt don't get along well either.


Driving over them with the truck will do that too..:laughing:


----------



## HawkShock

JoeKP said:


> I've made a fall strap for my tools. Just a piece of steel cable and 2 caribeaners. I've used it on the drill to on some wrenches to avoid getting off the roof to pick them up off the ground. Works great


I decided to enact the same basic concept with mule tape. Live and $pend and learn. 

Gravity does not discriminate, it doesn't care what color your drill is.


----------



## thegoldenboy

HawkShock said:


> I decided to enact the same basic concept with mule tape. Live and $pend and learn.
> 
> Gravity does not discriminate, it doesn't care what color your drill is.


I'm working on something similar myself. It sucks dropping things 20 stories and having to climb back down to get it... and then go back up.


----------



## Big John

They sell ready-made tool lanyards just for this purpose. I have a couple I got off Grainger for tower work.


----------



## Turkey Steve

vinroc said:


> Veto pro PAC XL


Nice set up..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Dawizman said:


> I dropped my Makita from 60 feet up a tower two days ago & it still works just fine. Went in to the grass bit first, and bounced up about two feet.


Now that's good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## electro916

My 3yr old son wanted to get me a new tool bag for fathers day. So my wife picked this one out online for me because she knows I like the open top type...so far I'm liking this one, I really do want a Veto Open top bag but this will hold me over.


----------



## Jlarson

Did you getto TL75 leads onto your T+pro 916? What's in there to connect to, is it faston tabs like in the T5?


----------



## electro916

Jlarson said:


> Did you getto TL75 leads onto your T+pro 916? What's in there to connect to, is it faston tabs like in the T5?


The original leads insulation got nicked. I had some new fluke leads laying around so I put them on. There was 2 little set screw lugs on the circuit board it was an easy swap.


----------



## Rochsolid

Just picked up a new bag today. 

I decided to get the smaller type bag. Unusually buy larger bags, then over time fill then with crap and tools that i hardly ever use. I loaded up the new one tonight, and put in the tools that I use on a daily basis. So much lighter and easier to carry around. This husky bag was a good deal, I picked it up for 35$ at big orange.


----------



## Going_Commando

vinroc said:


> Veto pro PAC XL




 People still use those? My Grandfather has a bunch of those laying around, but I don't think I have ever seen anyone use on for work. Kickin it old school, I like it. :thumbup:

Is your bit brace in the other side of the bag, or do you keep it in the wooden open top tool box? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> People still use those? My Grandfather has a bunch of those laying around, but I don't think I have ever seen anyone use on for work. Kickin it old school, I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> Is your bit brace in the other side of the bag, or do you keep it in the wooden open top tool box? :laughing:


They come in handy for pipe bending..


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> They come in handy for pipe bending..


I might have to try that sometime. I guess it would be pretty handy to match the bend you are trying to make with the 6' rule so you can visualize it. I think we have about 30 of them floating around the shop. Guess that is part of the joys of having a company that's been around for almost 70 years. You should see some of the new old stock we have. Need some new in box "silent" switches with mercury in them, or porcelain push button switches? How about brown Leviton decora receptacles in the old yellow/blue boxes? That's not even getting into the heaters, contacts, lamp parts, appliance parts (the company used to do appliance repair as well), a black and decker drill without reverse, and a whole host of other goodies. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> I might have to try that sometime. I guess it would be pretty handy to match the bend you are trying to make with the 6' rule so you can visualize it. I think we have about 30 of them floating around the shop. Guess that is part of the joys of having a company that's been around for almost 70 years. You should see some of the new old stock we have. Need some new in box "silent" switches with mercury in them, or porcelain push button switches? How about brown Leviton decora receptacles in the old yellow/blue boxes? That's not even getting into the heaters, contacts, lamp parts, appliance parts (the company used to do appliance repair as well), a black and decker drill without reverse, and a whole host of other goodies. :laughing:


I like that a gold mine of good stuff....:laughing:


----------



## chewy

Going_Commando said:


> I might have to try that sometime. I guess it would be pretty handy to match the bend you are trying to make with the 6' rule so you can visualize it. I think we have about 30 of them floating around the shop. Guess that is part of the joys of having a company that's been around for almost 70 years. You should see some of the new old stock we have. Need some new in box "silent" switches with mercury in them, or porcelain push button switches? How about brown Leviton decora receptacles in the old yellow/blue boxes? That's not even getting into the heaters, contacts, lamp parts, appliance parts (the company used to do appliance repair as well), a black and decker drill without reverse, and a whole host of other goodies. :laughing:


You can match the bend then bend it over at the other segment to make a triangle, where the end touches you just remember the measurement it hit and can fold the whole thing up and take it wherever just memorizing the measurement. When you need that angle again just make the triangle again on the measurement and unfold it.


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> I like that a gold mine of good stuff....:laughing:


I'll dig through it and snap some pictures of the goodies this weekend. I even found some of the old invoice books. They were 5x8" on a pad, with the company name, address, phone number (15), about 20 lines to fill in material, and such. I actually had a customer call us last year that had to look up our phone number in the phone book because 15 didn't work anymore, and he showed us the invoice that had been filled out by my Great Uncle some 40 years ago. Pretty awesome having that kind of history. :thumbup:


----------



## varmit

Going_Commando said:


> People still use those? My Grandfather has a bunch of those laying around, but I don't think I have ever seen anyone use on for work. Kickin it old school, I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> Is your bit brace in the other side of the bag, or do you keep it in the wooden open top tool box? :laughing:


I could not function without my stick ruler. These are great for most any shorter measurement, say 36 inches or less. A tape measure feels awkward to me, except for longer measurements.


----------



## chewy

varmit said:


> I could not function without my stick ruler. These are great for most any shorter measurement, say 36 inches or less. A tape measure feels awkward to me, except for longer measurements.


Are they very precise without a bevel edge and unable to sit flat on the surface?


----------



## Hackster

chewy said:


> Are they very precise without a bevel edge and unable to sit flat on the surface?


How precise do you need? If you are doing something that you need to be right on, you can measure from the 1 so that you don't have the sliding clip as a variable and it will also lay flat.


----------



## Acadian9

Does anyone have this? I've been looking for a hammer holder that isn't metal and doesn't swing the hammer (very annoying.) I know of the FastCap hammer holster but don't like the space it takes up on my rig.

http://bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5028&type=


----------



## chewy

Acadian9 said:


> Does anyone have this? I've been looking for a hammer holder that isn't metal and doesn't swing the hammer (very annoying.) I know of the FastCap hammer holster but don't like the space it takes up on my rig.
> 
> http://bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5028&type=


Nope, but when you crouch it might get weird.


----------



## varmit

chewy said:


> Are they very precise without a bevel edge and unable to sit flat on the surface?


If a stick ruler is only partially extended, it will stand edge ways very easily. This is the way to lay out something if it needs to be very accurate. If I am laying out a bunch of holes, sometimes I will use a drawing compass to mark the center lines. ( I am not sure of the Aussie name for a compass. It is the thing with a sharp metal point on one end and a pencil on the other, that you used in geometry class to draw circles.)


----------



## chewy

varmit said:


> If a stick ruler is only partially extended, it will stand edge ways very easily. This is the way to lay out something if it needs to be very accurate. If I am laying out a bunch of holes, sometimes I will use a drawing compass to mark the center lines. ( I am not sure of the Aussie name for a compass. It is the thing with a sharp metal point on one end and a pencil on the other, that you used in geometry class to draw circles.)


Say I need a precise 400 mark, my folding 2m rule would be on its hinge and about 10mm off the surface. We still call it a compass.


----------



## vinroc

Going_Commando said:


> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/6footrulelulz_zpsfef207d0.jpg.html
> 
> People still use those? My Grandfather has a bunch of those laying around, but I don't think I have ever seen anyone use on for work. Kickin it old school, I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> Is your bit brace in the other side of the bag, or do you keep it in the wooden open top tool box? :laughing:


The better you become as pipe bender you naturally grab your stick rule


----------



## kyler_dorsey

This is my set up. Missing a few things in the picture like torpedo level, hammer and hack saw but you get the general idea.


----------



## kyler_dorsey

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/kyler_dorsey/2013-07-08124732_zpsa87fc380.jpg


----------



## kyler_dorsey

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/kyler_dorsey/2013-07-08124715_zpsd97ef049.jpg

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/kyler_dorsey/2013-07-08123731_zps75226878.jpg

original posts didnt go through. this should work


----------



## jeffmoss26

I have not seen any of the Southwire tools locally yet. Interesting...


----------



## kyler_dorsey

actually just got them today so i haven't had the opportunity to use them yet but they feel very comparable to my old Klein screwdrivers and same thing with the linemans.


----------



## HARRY304E

kyler_dorsey said:


> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/kyler_dorsey/2013-07-08124715_zpsd97ef049.jpg
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/kyler_dorsey/2013-07-08123731_zps75226878.jpg
> 
> original posts didnt go through. this should work


How about this...


----------



## HARRY304E

Hello Kyler

When you want to post pictures..copy the image link marked in blue in this picture...


----------



## kyler_dorsey

ohhhh. thanks a lot.


----------



## HARRY304E

kyler_dorsey said:


> ohhhh. thanks a lot.


See if you can post them then once you do,change your photo bucket settings to private :laughing:


----------



## kyler_dorsey

lol thanks. yea i just rushed and made the account so i could upload the photos. didnt realize it was accessible to everyone.


----------



## HARRY304E

kyler_dorsey said:


> lol thanks. yea i just rushed and made the account so i could upload the photos. didnt realize it was accessible to everyone.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikestew

It just clicked, the real reason B4T loves Harry is because of his Techspertise. (Wow thats a ghey word).
Printer and Pager problems be gone when Harry is only a PM away!


----------



## MWayne

This is the bag I carry at work:











The original handle broke a while back and so this was rigged up using #6 solid and a short piece of 3/4" PVC. This works as well as the factory made handle!


----------



## Acadian9

MWayne said:


> This is the bag I carry at work:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27014
> 
> 
> The original handle broke a while back and so this was rigged up using #6 solid and a short piece of 3/4" PVC. This works as well as the factory made handle!


I've never seen a #6 solid wire


----------



## drspec

Acadian9 said:


> I've never seen a #6 solid wire


I bet you have never seen #4 solid either


----------



## JoeKP

drspec said:


> I bet you have never seen #4 solid either


----------



## Acadian9

drspec said:


> I bet you have never seen #4 solid either


What is this witchcraft you speak of? I've never seen a #8 solid either.


----------



## tates1882

Acadian9 said:


> What is this witchcraft you speak of? I've never seen a #8 solid either.


I have a roll a solid #4 bare cu. I have only ever seen #8 or larger solid as a bare


----------



## Going_Commando

tates1882 said:


> I have a roll a solid #4 bare cu. I have only ever seen #8 or larger solid as a bare


We have a rolls of #4 and 6 solid covered, but not insulated.has grey plastic on it that isn't voltage rated.

I've seen some beefy solid in distro and panel boards as well going from lugs to molded case breakers.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Going_Commando said:


> We have a rolls of #4 and 6 solid covered, but not insulated.has grey plastic on it that isn't voltage rated.
> 
> .


Sounds like the wire used by the TELCO to bond terminals and pedestals.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I've got some of that good Telco ground wire but only #10.


----------



## Going_Commando

Back in e 80s and 90s the company did the services and wired the power for telco distribution cabinets when they were switching to the newer tech over running gigantic cables with tons of pairs of wires in them. I can't remember what it was called though. It dealt with converting he analog signal from a telephone to a digital signal so you can push a ton of conversations over a pair of wires or fiber. For the life of me I can't remember what it's called, but that work is probably where the spools of wire came from. Telco and utility guys can be pretty generous with sir truck stock sometimes.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

jeffmoss26 said:


> I've got some of that good Telco ground wire but only #10.


Used to be that the ground wire size was determined by the number of protectors...

1 protector-#14
2 protectors-#12
3 to 6 protectors-#10
6 or more protectors-#6

Newest specs call for #10 to anything with 6 or less protectors.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Going_Commando said:


> Back in e 80s and 90s the company did the services and wired the power for telco distribution cabinets when they were switching to the newer tech over running gigantic cables with tons of pairs of wires in them. I can't remember what it was called though. It dealt with converting he analog signal from a telephone to a digital signal so you can push a ton of conversations over a pair of wires or fiber. For the life of me I can't remember what it's called, but that work is probably where the spools of wire came from. Telco and utility guys can be pretty generous with sir truck stock sometimes.


Sounds like the old SLC96 system. 6 digital pairs from central office to the field converts to 96 analog pairs for distribution cable.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I got lit up on a pairgain NID at a customer's office. Was removing it (thought everything was dead!) and had one hand resting on the grounded frame...ouch


----------



## kohdez

JohnJ0906 said:


> I use this one by Husky -
> 
> I've had it about 3 years, and it seems to be holding up OK. However, I no longer see it on their web site, so it may be discontinued.


They "upgraded" to a newer one a year or 2 ago. Its called the husky electrician tool bag. Goes for 39.99.


----------



## kohdez

JohnJ0906 said:


> Let me guess.... you ID all your tools with green tape.... :laughing:


Yes he does. Like many do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Acadian9 said:


> What is this witchcraft you speak of? I've never seen a #8 solid either.


 
Don't get out of houses much?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Going_Commando said:


> People still use those? My Grandfather has a bunch of those laying around, but I don't think I have ever seen anyone use on for work. Kickin it old school, I like it. :thumbup:
> 
> Is your bit brace in the other side of the bag, or do you keep it in the wooden open top tool box? :laughing:


 
Just because you don't use em don't knock em , I always carry a stick rule. I find a brace comes in handy at times as well.


----------



## Mitth

Buddy I work with dropped one off of a 12' ladder and it still runs like a champ


----------



## kohdez

Here is my EDC. Only thing missing is my 16ft tape and my knife. Left in the car :-/. I do have heavier duty tools, ac gauges, meter. I do residential maintenance so most service calls are basic to intermediate. If it's a more advanced call I dont mind making an extra trip to the shop for the extra tools.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Here is my new canvas rigger's bag all loaded out.


----------



## chewy

jeffmoss26 said:


> Here is my new canvas rigger's bag all loaded out.
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...4-24365-00000768AAAE504F_zpsf2ae60c1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...3-24365-00000768A4BFDB3F_zps3cd0f536.jpg.html


Looks good also reminds me of a day at the beach haha.


----------



## JoeKP

jeffmoss26 said:


> Here is my new canvas rigger's bag all loaded out.
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...4-24365-00000768AAAE504F_zpsf2ae60c1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...3-24365-00000768A4BFDB3F_zps3cd0f536.jpg.html


Nice. But I'm not too find of the zip ties on the tester


----------



## jeffmoss26

I needed a way to keep it accessible.


----------



## JoeKP

Here's my bag of meters


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jeffmoss26 said:


> Here is my new canvas rigger's bag all loaded out.


A lot smaller than other ones I've seen I like it, nice bag.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Thanks!


----------



## electricmalone

jeffmoss26 said:


> Here is my new canvas rigger's bag all loaded out.
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...4-24365-00000768AAAE504F_zpsf2ae60c1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1246.photobucket.com/user/j...3-24365-00000768A4BFDB3F_zps3cd0f536.jpg.html


Does your mom know you took her beach bag?!? Lol


----------



## TGGT

kyler_dorsey said:


> actually just got them today so i haven't had the opportunity to use them yet but they feel very comparable to my old klein screwdrivers and same thing with the linemans.


gtfo.


----------



## TGGT

kyler_dorsey said:


> actually just got them today so i haven't had the opportunity to use them yet but they feel very comparable to my old klein screwdrivers and same thing with the linemans.


Damn caps blocker.


----------



## Kokanee

My Veto Pro Pack w/ Occidental tool belt slung around it;










Renoing the lighting and motion sensors in a wing of the local college right now.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Is that a Bell System screwdriver under the carabiner ?


----------



## chewy

Ditched my veto for a medium dewalt toughbox. I might go back someday but this feels better now. These are tools I dont need on my toolbelt.


----------



## chewy

These are how I have my other tough boxes set up.


----------



## chewy

The tools I had on my belt today -


----------



## chewy

Just finished cleaning the tokyo fish van.


----------



## 208 Feels Great

Do you know if they still sell this bag?


----------



## jeffmoss26

Ty Wrapp said:


> Is that a Bell System screwdriver under the carabiner ?


Stanley booth wrench/driver, not marked Bell System. I love that thing!


----------



## mclovin

My new pouch, soooooo awesome!


----------



## drumnut08

mclovin said:


> My new pouch, soooooo awesome!


You mean bag or carrier I hope ? If that's a pouch , you're gonna need a hip replacement in the near future , lol ! The pouch is what you wear around your waste , and Is geared for the job at hand . The bag or tool box holds the overflow , and is kept nearby , so nobody makes off with them , lol ! Nice rig though !


----------



## Acadian9

drumnut08 said:


> You mean bag or carrier I hope ? If that's a pouch , you're gonna need a hip replacement in the near future , lol ! The pouch is what you wear around your waste , and Is geared for the job at hand . The bag or tool box holds the overflow , and is kept nearby , so nobody makes off with them , lol ! Nice rig though !


Some pouches come with shoulder straps and so does his tool tote. Who's to say he won't use it as a shoulder pouch? :laughing:


----------



## michael3

mclovin said:


> My new pouch, soooooo awesome!


I see guitars, the one to the right of TV is Yamaha pacifica?


----------



## drumnut08

Acadian9 said:


> Some pouches come with shoulder straps and so does his tool tote. Who's to say he won't use it as a shoulder pouch? :laughing:


Whatever it is , it looks heavy , lol ! I'm a big fan of wheeled bags or collapsible hand trucks just for this reason . Every time I lift my bag I fear a shoulder dislocation .


----------



## Voltage Hazard

kyler_dorsey said:


> actually just got them today so i haven't had the opportunity to use them yet but they feel very comparable to my old Klein screwdrivers and same thing with the linemans.


Kyler,

It has now been over a month since you picked up those Southwire tools. I was just wondering what you think after a month. I have not seen the tools yet, but the meters I have seen on the pegs were nothing special. Others on this board have said the tools are pure junk, but none actually purchased them. You are the only one I've seen that actually owns them, so I was wondering what you think after a month. Those Southwire tools cost more than Klein or Knipex, and I can't see them being any better,

Just curious???


----------



## KDC

mclovin said:


> My new pouch, soooooo awesome!


Looks like that chisel needs to have a date with a grinder!

I'm a big fan of leather pouches & carriers, but have come to the conclusion that for what I do a smaller more compact pouch is the way to go most times. 

I really need to get some pictures of my setup one fine day.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

drumnut08 said:


> Whatever it is , it looks heavy , lol ! I'm a big fan of wheeled bags or collapsible hand trucks just for this reason . Every time I lift my bag I fear a shoulder dislocation .


My girlfriends purse weighs more than my tool pouch :laughing:


----------



## iqsmith

I would post a picture of my bag and everything in it but it's my first week as an apprentice and my tools have hardly any use.


----------



## seabee41

iqsmith said:


> I would post a picture of my bag and everything in it but it's my first week as an apprentice and my tools have hardly any use.


So post it anyway


----------



## iqsmith

seabee41 said:


> So post it anyway


Alright, give me a second.


----------



## iqsmith

Could anyone tell me how to post pictures?


----------



## iqsmith

http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/iqsmith/20130821_081500_zpsc6f188d5.jpg[img/]
[img]http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/iqsmith/20130821_074952_zps231cba7f.jpg[img/]
I figured it out, nevermind. But there's everything.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

iqsmith said:


> Could anyone tell me how to post pictures?


 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/


----------



## iqsmith




----------



## iqsmith

Thanks a lot Awg-Dawg.


----------



## gotshokd666

Looks like a thorough tool collection for a brand new apprentice! 
What's in the green case on the left side?


----------



## iqsmith

gotshokd666 said:


> Looks like a thorough tool collection for a brand new apprentice!
> What's in the green case on the left side?


It's an INZSIZE Combination Square.


----------



## iqsmith

iqsmith said:


> It's an INZSIZE Combination Square.


I can put it together and show you a pic if you like.


----------



## gotshokd666

iqsmith said:


> I can put it together and show you a pic if you like.


Please!


----------



## JoeKP

That's a nice set


----------



## seabee41

Nice set!


----------



## JoeKP

I see no linesmans.


----------



## HARRY304E

iqsmith said:


>


Looks good,,,,Welcome to the forum....:thumbsup:


----------



## iqsmith

JoeKP said:


> I see no linesmans.


Problem with an Amazon order, as usual. I've got lineman's and ***** coming. Just been using the ones with green handled no names for now.


----------



## iqsmith

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good,,,,Welcome to the forum....:thumbsup:


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lighting Bolt

JoeKP said:


> I see no linesmans.


This...


----------



## iqsmith

gotshokd666 said:


> Please!












Sorry it took so long.


----------



## gotshokd666

iqsmith said:


> Sorry it took so long.


Interesting. I've never seen that. Looks nice!


----------



## Jlarson

I don't think I've ever seen an electrician use a center or protractor head.


----------



## iqsmith

Jlarson said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an electrician use a center or protractor head.


The guy I work with said to get one. I don't see any use for it either haha. + It was expensive, and I don't even know why.


----------



## JoeKP

iqsmith said:


> The guy I work with said to get one. I don't see any use for it either haha. + It was expensive, and I don't even know why.


Sell it


----------



## Jlarson

iqsmith said:


> The guy I work with said to get one. I don't see any use for it either haha. + It was expensive, and I don't even know why.


Would have been better off just hitting up lowes and getting a basic empire combo, all you need is a blade and a square head. Unless you are gonna do metal fab and machining or something. At least you didn't go out and buy a Starrett :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

Jlarson said:


> Would have been better off just hitting up lowes and getting a basic empire combo, all you need is a blade and a square head. Unless you are gonna do metal fab and machining or something. At least you didn't go out and buy a Starrett :laughing:


My grandfather has a starett one somewhere in the metal shop


----------



## jeffmoss26

Mmm Starrett.


----------



## iqsmith

Jlarson said:


> Would have been better off just hitting up lowes and getting a basic empire combo, all you need is a blade and a square head. Unless you are gonna do metal fab and machining or something. At least you didn't go out and buy a Starrett :laughing:


Haha I wish I would have now, he said Insize is the way to go. It was $124.00, not quite justifiable in my opinion as it's just shapes that connect onto a ruler.


----------



## iqsmith

JoeKP said:


> I see no linesmans.


My lineman's just came in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## chewy

iqsmith said:


> Haha I wish I would have now, he said Insize is the way to go. It was $124.00, not quite justifiable in my opinion as it's just shapes that connect onto a ruler.


Price up a starett...


----------



## HARRY304E

iqsmith said:


> Sorry it took so long.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 98ssuck

I also do some hvac, thus the non electrical tools. Has anyone tried the ocidental 5585 I really dislike the veto.


----------



## chewy

98ssuck said:


> I also do some hvac, thus the non electrical tools. Has anyone tried the ocidental 5585 I really dislike the veto.


If I recall the Ideal Tough Tote was comparable.


----------



## KennyW

Some pics of my various cases. I have too many at the moment. :laughing:

I'll take all my tools put and do pics too later in the week when I have time.

1) The B&W Tech bag is my EDC. It has my basic tools and my laptop+ 6 million communications cables I need.

I do robotics/automation and VFD commissioning type work so it's a weird mix of tools with a fair amount of mechanical stuff (I end up disconnecting gearbox couplings, taking apart motor brake clutches, disassembling encoders, etc all the time). A lot of the drives are in the 500-600hp range and when I commissioning I double check all terminations, so I end up needing some bigger sockets and allen sockets and torx etc as well. 


2) The Veto was an experiment and I hate it. It'll get sold. 

3) The Pelican is basically my version of a job box. Power tools, big crap I don't feel like carrying everywhere, spare parts, PPE, etc. 

4) The Snapon case used to serve double duty for the Pelican and B&W but it was too heavy. It will likely also get sold in favor of another B&W but a roll case, as it will accept the removable pallet from my tech bag. Theory is I can put the tools in my tech bag that I can't carry onto an airplane in that pallet, then swap it to the roll case and check it.

5)The fluke case holds a 100mhz, 4 channel Fluke 190 Scopemeter. When I travel the scope goes in my carry on though, too expensive to put in checked baggage. 

6) The blue ideal case is baddass. Slim and holds tons of stuff. I keep other sockets an torque wrenches and crimpers in there. Again with a BW roll case it might become redundant

7)Veto MB and CLC pouch. I generally have one of these kicking around for when I'm commissioning- if I need to run check something I can just toss my meter and some screwdrivers in and not drag my tech bag out. The MB is a bit small though, it will also probably get sold. lol. 

Anyways more detailed pics later. most stuff is Wera, Snapon, or Knipex


----------



## HARRY304E

KennyW said:


> Some pics of my various cases. I have too many at the moment. :laughing:
> 
> I'll take all my tools put and do pics too later in the week when I have time.
> 
> 1) The B&W Tech bag is my EDC. It has my basic tools and my laptop+ 6 million communications cables I need.
> 
> I do robotics/automation and VFD commissioning type work so it's a weird mix of tools with a fair amount of mechanical stuff (I end up disconnecting gearbox couplings, taking apart motor brake clutches, disassembling encoders, etc all the time). A lot of the drives are in the 500-600hp range and when I commissioning I double check all terminations, so I end up needing some bigger sockets and allen sockets and torx etc as well.
> 
> 
> 2) The Veto was an experiment and I hate it. It'll get sold.
> 
> 3) The Pelican is basically my version of a job box. Power tools, big crap I don't feel like carrying everywhere, spare parts, PPE, etc.
> 
> 4) The Snapon case used to serve double duty for the Pelican and B&W but it was too heavy. It will likely also get sold in favor of another B&W but a roll case, as it will accept the removable pallet from my tech bag. Theory is I can put the tools in my tech bag that I can't carry onto an airplane in that pallet, then swap it to the roll case and check it.
> 
> 5)The fluke case holds a 100mhz, 4 channel Fluke 190 Scopemeter. When I travel the scope goes in my carry on though, too expensive to put in checked baggage.
> 
> 6) The blue ideal case is baddass. Slim and holds tons of stuff. I keep other sockets an torque wrenches and crimpers in there. Again with a BW roll case it might become redundant
> 
> 7)Veto MB and CLC pouch. I generally have one of these kicking around for when I'm commissioning- if I need to run check something I can just toss my meter and some screwdrivers in and not drag my tech bag out. The MB is a bit small though, it will also probably get sold. lol.
> 
> Anyways more detailed pics later. most stuff is Wera, Snapon, or Knipex
> 
> [
> ]


:laughing:

That's better than having loose tools all over the truck...:laughing:


----------



## Sparky208

98ssuck said:


> I also do some hvac, thus the non electrical tools. Has anyone tried the ocidental 5585 I really dislike the veto.


I have one and love it. It is made to last a forever


----------



## jett95

My latest bag, husky 20" pro, you can actually pull the middle section out


----------



## jett95

Sorry forgot the photo lol


----------



## eperez631

A little bored on Saturday night figure out post some pictures of my tool bags


----------



## michael3

eperez631 said:


> A little bored on Saturday night figure out post some pictures of my tool bags


Very nice


----------



## heavysparky

eperez631 said:


> A little bored on Saturday night figure out post some pictures of my tool bags


 
What type of work do you do that needs 4
pair of the same size pump pliers


----------



## Cletis

You gotta be single iperez ?? If I put my tools on our nice hardwood floor my better half would kill me


----------



## ponyboy

Cletis said:


> You gotta be single iperez ?? If I put my tools on our nice hardwood floor my better half would kill me


I thought you were getting divorced?


----------



## eperez631

heavysparky said:


> What type of work do you do that needs 4
> pair of the same size pump pliers


My helper lost two pairs on me so I Order new ones then He realized left them up in the ceiling a month later so three of them actually are the same size ... I do automation and control work I work at gasoline facilities so everything is in gal so I always need my knipex handy


----------



## eperez631

Cletis said:


> You gotta be single iperez ?? If I put my tools on our nice hardwood floor my better half would kill me


Nah not single I'm getting married on oct 20 and I'm the boss !!! And I got her permission to say that...she was out too


----------



## Cletis

ponyboy said:


> I thought you were getting divorced?


I did too, made a comeback I guess. All is good for the moment...


----------



## denny3992

eperez631 said:


> My helper lost two pairs on me so I Order new ones then He realized left them up in the ceiling a month later so three of them actually are the same size ... I do automation and control work I work at gasoline facilities so everything is in gal so I always need my knipex handy


Why 2 needle nose and linesmans?


----------



## zwodubber

Cleaned out the backpack, it's amazing How many wirenuts, screws, etc end up in the bottom and pockets. Daily carry stuff here.





















All cleaned











Organized some of the data stuff too


----------



## st0mps

wrong thread


----------



## 98ssuck

I put the veto away it was made for Somone that really likes to carry 15 screwdrivers, I don't. I went back to the dewalt.


----------



## kered

chewy said:


> Ditched my veto for a medium dewalt toughbox. I might go back someday but this feels better now.


As part of the never ending quest for the "perfect tool storage solution" I'm seriously considering trying out some De-Walt Tough boxes. So if you wouldn't mind, I have a few questions.....

You say you've moved over to a medium tough box. Are they all the same size & if so, which ones are they, the DS400 408mm deep or the DS300 308mm deep ?

In the first set of pictures (post 3048) there's a tote tray, did this come with the box, or was it a separate purchase ?

Also the box shown with the five yellow tray/compartments, with the label maker, is that also the same size or is it the shallower DS150 158mm deep box ?

If this is one of the deep boxes rather than a shallow one, have you some sort of tray slotted in to keep them elevated.

Did the yellow compartments come with this box, or were these separate ?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to get as much info, before I go purchasing the boxes.

Thanks in advance for any & all info you can pass on :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

kered said:


> As part of the never ending quest for the "perfect tool storage solution" I'm seriously considering trying out some De-Walt Tough boxes. So if you wouldn't mind, I have a few questions.....
> 
> You say you've moved over to a medium tough box. Are they all the same size & if so, which ones are they, the DS400 408mm deep or the DS300 308mm deep ?
> 
> In the first set of pictures (post 3048) there's a tote tray, did this come with the box, or was it a separate purchase ?
> 
> Also the box shown with the five yellow tray/compartments, with the label maker, is that also the same size or is it the shallower DS150 158mm deep box ?
> 
> If this is one of the deep boxes rather than a shallow one, have you some sort of tray slotted in to keep them elevated.
> 
> Did the yellow compartments come with this box, or were these separate ?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to get as much info, before I go purchasing the boxes.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any & all info you can pass on :thumbsup:


I'll bet those will be really heavy to carry around.


----------



## Going_Commando

HARRY304E said:


> I'll bet those will be really heavy to carry around.


Better than 40 lbs of leather tool pouches and tools on your hips all day. I'm still loving my veto tech lc plus a carhartt nail apron and Klein 4 pocket pouch, though it is a bit sparse for mc roping, setting bracket boxes and such, but I figured out how to make it work.


----------



## HARRY304E

Going_Commando said:


> Better than 40 lbs of leather tool pouches and tools on your hips all day. I'm still loving my veto tech lc plus a carhartt nail apron and Klein 4 pocket pouch, though it is a bit sparse for mc roping, setting bracket boxes and such, but I figured out how to make it work.


I thought they were to lite so I hang some 25lbs weights off of the tape thong..:laughing:


----------



## KennyW

98ssuck said:


> I put the veto away it was made for Somone that really likes to carry 15 screwdrivers, I don't. I went back to the dewalt.


Couldn't agree more. 

I finally bought this pouch and it is the greatest. I've finally found a setup that works for me. I can put 95% of what I'd need for a job in here, and it's light. It zips up so i can toss it around, I love it. I keep one other large case for torque wrench, larger sockets, scope meter, drill, hacksaw, etc that I don't need too often.


----------



## Demac

KennyW said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I finally bought this pouch and it is the greatest. I've finally found a setup that works for me. I can put 95% of what I'd need for a job in here, and it's light. It zips up so i can toss it around, I love it. I keep one other large case for torque wrench, larger sockets, scope meter, drill, hacksaw, etc that I don't need too often.
> 
> <snip>
> <snip>
> <snip>
> <snip>


I like that. One tidy zipped up grab bag (pouch). :thumbsup:


----------



## michael3

KennyW said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I finally bought this pouch and it is the greatest. I've finally found a setup that works for me. I can put 95% of what I'd need for a job in here, and it's light. It zips up so i can toss it around, I love it. I keep one other large case for torque wrench, larger sockets, scope meter, drill, hacksaw, etc that I don't need too often.


What's the clc # on that pouch? Is it something like 1509 or 1309?


----------



## zwodubber

Kenny, that is a pretty sweet pouch. Might have to look into it. Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber

michael3 said:


> what's the clc # on that pouch? Is it something like 1509 or 1309?


1509


----------



## KennyW

Thanks guys. Yeah it's a 1509.


----------



## kered

KennyW said:


> I finally bought this pouch and it is the greatest. I've finally found a setup that works for me. .....


Oh now, that is sweet :thumbup:

I sense a purchase coming in the not too distant future :whistling2:


----------



## Double G

This is how I roll


----------



## HackWork

What's the organizer in the front right side of your trunk?


----------



## Double G

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-22...ganizer-with-Metal-Latches-17185073/202021301


----------



## JoeKP

Double G said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-22-in-Cantilever-Plastic-Organizer-with-Metal-Latches-17185073/202021301


I like those. I need to get one. I keep lookin at them. But still yet to get one.


----------



## HackWork

JoeKP said:


> I like those. I need to get one. I keep lookin at them. But still yet to get one.


I don't like that, I actually just thru one out this morning (I saved all the little bins inside but threw the unit out).

IMO it's pain to use and open up unless it's on a large table. It's pain to carry as well.

I like these (shallow):

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-FMST1...ganizer/dp/B008J2IPU8/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8

And these (deep):

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Fatma...ganizer/dp/B008J2IQ34/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8

These are the same as the Dewalt organizer, but Dewalt doesn't make the shallow one.


----------



## Double G

Saw this one at Lowes last night and kinda liked it. Its new and 3 tier but a bit less capacity. Its not up on the Lows site yet. 

http://www.keter.com/products/canti-trio-org

Think it was 20-30


----------



## kered

Double G said:


> This is how I roll....


Any chance of a peek inside some of those toughboxes to see what fits inside & how you've them laid out ?

I'm soon going to pull the trigger on a couple to try 'em out & I'm trying to gather as much info & ideas as I can as to how guys who use them have them loaded.


----------



## JoeKP

Double G said:


> This is how I roll


I'm supprised to not see any comments bout you being a trunkslammer


----------



## Double G

Nothing really special: ill get pics tonight. 

In the medium box I can fit my Jig, sawzaw, impact, and 20v drill, all blades and 6 batteries on the top tray. 

In the small I put my 12 li-on driver and all my chucks, bits and small parts. 

In the large I can fit a 18v 7' circular saw, Oscilator, Cordless ryobi1 18g nailer, 3 chargers, prybars etc. I just got them a few weeks back and I'm still figuring it all out. 

I have a veto xl for all my handtools. I also have another medium box for just tile, that I dont have to load daily. Trowles, mallets, grout spacers, line lasers.


----------



## fanelle

Double G said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-22-in-Cantilever-Plastic-Organizer-with-Metal-Latches-17185073/202021301


I have a couple of those from home cheapo. I filled the top with lock rings and trim screws and things. The bottom I have a few 5 lb. Boxes of wood screws I commonly use and some larger items like bags of wire nuts and the containers of staples. I use another for my low voltage things and another for my kreg jig kit. It works great.


----------



## M-8

Add some new tools


----------



## Double G

Here is the inside of my boxes. Now mind you all this fits in my trunk along with a 100 ft power cord, some task lighting and dustpans.  

Small box bottom with driver bits and specialty stuff









Small box lid. Drill bits and paddles









Medium box tray 6 batteries
http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp89/gilbert70g/Zippo/Double G Tools/2013-09-19191415.jpg

Medium box tools









Large box tools









Parts box









Veto Pro xl


















All packed up with folding table on top. Till I get a van and do this full time I can do just about any remodel job. The cart goes nicely in the back seat. Can only do 8 pics lol so you will have to trust me it all fits in the truck! SLAM!


----------



## jaym812

i seen these at lowes near me as well iam think about buying one


Double G said:


> Saw this one at Lowes last night and kinda liked it. Its new and 3 tier but a bit less capacity. Its not up on the Lows site yet.
> 
> http://www.keter.com/products/canti-trio-org
> 
> Think it was 20-30


----------



## JoeKP

jaym812 said:


> i saw these at lowes near me as well. I'm thinking about buying one!


fify


----------



## chewy

JoeKP said:


> fify


Fail!


----------



## JoeKP

chewy said:


> Fail!


You know... That was in caps when I typed it. Odd. But that post just annoyed me so I had to fix it.


----------



## kered

Double G said:


> Here is the inside of my boxes......


Thanks for the pix, just what I needed :thumbsup:

As I said upthread, I'm very close to pulling the trigger on some those boxes, to try them out, so the more I can see of how guys who use them have them loaded the better.

Can I just ask, with the small box, do the five yellow tray/compartments come with the box ?

Do the medium & large boxes, just come as empty boxes, or does the tote tray come with them ?


----------



## Double G

Ya the small box comes filled with the yellow boxes. I took 3 out to fit the small drill. Had to put velcro on the bottom of the others so they dont slide around.
The medium and Large box both come with trays for the top. The large box also has space to put in some hand tools.in the back but I just pack up hand tools in the veto.


----------



## kered

Mighty !

Cheers for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## 2phase

I got bored tonight and organized my hand tools.


----------



## drumnut08

2phase said:


> I got bored tonight and organized my hand tools.


 Oh yes , the Friday evening " I've got nothing better to do " tool cleansing ! I remember that vividly about 20 years ago . I'd go to a shrink if i did that now , lol ! I assume you have a bag or something you put those in , as i'm sure you don't drag that rug around with you everywhere . Nice tools man !


----------



## 2phase

drumnut08 said:


> Oh yes , the Friday evening " I've got nothing better to do " tool cleansing ! I remember that vividly about 20 years ago . I'd go to a shrink if i did that now , lol ! I assume you have a bag or something you put those in , as i'm sure you don't drag that rug around with you everywhere . Nice tools man !




Haha.. I carry as many as I can in my pockets. But seriously I have a bag and a pelican box. I have a lot of extra tools and don't carry all these with me. 



I was sitting here and thought about my tamper proof set and didn't know where it was so I went to my bag and a hour later I was taking pics of all my stuff laid out.


----------



## chewy

My dolly for my dewalt boxes.


----------



## JoeKP

Wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## RobRoy

My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


----------



## fanelle

Just figured the picture posting thing out so I wanted to do this. I'm a maintenance electrician at a factory. I set this bag up for my EDC. I can do 90% of what I need to do out of this bag without going to my toolbox.


My bag








And everything in it


----------



## adamc

wow nice layouts !

I think I need to work on mine


----------



## fanelle

That looks like the intended inside of my garage.


----------



## SparkyDino

I'd show ya a pic of what I use to carry hand tools on the job, which are my back pockets, but some pervert electrician on here will treat me like a broad walking past a construction site & start cat calling at me.


----------



## ohmontherange

2phase said:


> I got bored tonight and organized my hand tools.


You don't carry all that around I hope. Five lineman's, two rotosplits, two T5's, five measuring tapes... 

I guess you might need a back up for the backup for the backup...


----------



## electricmalone

ohmontherange said:


> You don't carry all that around I hope. Five lineman's, two rotosplits, two T5's, five measuring tapes... I guess you might need a back up for the backup for the backup...


I have a similar sickness. CLC bag loaded to the point ,y scrawny helper can't even lift it... I've used 1 tool from the bag that I don't keep in my daily pouch in the past 4 months. Time to downsize


----------



## 2phase

ohmontherange said:


> You don't carry all that around I hope. Five lineman's, two rotosplits, two T5's, five measuring tapes...
> 
> I guess you might need a back up for the backup for the backup...



That's 6 linemans. Haha

No I don't carry all that. I was just organizing and seeing what I actually have.


----------



## 2phase

2phase said:


> That's 6 linemans. Haha
> 
> No I don't carry all that. I was just organizing and seeing what I actually have.




Maybe I'll use a different pair of pliers everyday.


----------



## Bem

*Tools*




























https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Camera Uploads


----------



## Bem

How can I post pics instead of links?


----------



## uconduit

Almost everytime I see one of these tool bag pics I recognize tools that are identical to the ones I have. Even some of the garbage and miscellaneous parts are identical...


----------



## 2phase

Bem said:


> How can I post pics instead of links?




When you quote someone there is a bunch of icons above where you type. Look for the paper clip.


----------



## Abeyta87

Heres some of my gear. Also a CS-34 (the bottom 3 pics) with a sog version of a TL-29, which is very well built knife imo. enjoy them cause my wife almost killed me when she caught me taking pics of my tools on her piano...:no: I learn something new everyday.


e


----------



## Bem

http://https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Camera%20Uploads


----------



## Bem

Cart


----------



## Bem

Pouch


----------



## Bem

Portable


----------



## fanelle

Bem I really dig your cart. Is it watertight?


----------



## Bem

It is not water tight. It carries everything you could possibly need.i usually have a 12v hackzall and drill driver in the bottom also.


----------



## chewy

Bem said:


> Pouch


How do you find that stilleto? (I have a thing about hammers... I have a 16oz ball pein, 16oz curved claw estwing, 30oz Estwing, 32oz Vaughan, 8lb sledge on a sawn off 18 inch handle and a 12lb sledge just in my van alone, haha. )


----------



## Abeyta87

Hot damn Bem.. Thats one sweet setup. Is that belt an occidental?


----------



## Bem

It is occidental ( adjust to fit ) model. Have had it since beg. Of the year. It's been a great belt and should last forever!


----------



## Bem

The hammer is great, like it more than I thought I would, it's a 10 oz and swings and hits better than my Klien 20.


----------



## chewy

Bem said:


> http://https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Camera%20Uploads



What brand are your T-handles?


----------



## rrolleston

Finally got a tool bag. My wife keeps saying I should get one. Here is what I am trying out. I like it because the parts tray helps me keep a variety of fasteners wire nuts and connectors

http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1139#


----------



## HARRY304E

rrolleston said:


> Finally got a tool bag. My wife keeps saying I should get one. Here is what I am trying out. I like it because the parts tray helps me keep a variety of fasteners wire nuts and connectors
> 
> http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1139#


Those trays come in handy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bem

T handles are Klien


----------



## pwregan

*cool cart*

Bem,
What brand is that cool tool cart?
Do you work in house at a plant or are you a field guy?


----------



## rrolleston

HARRY304E said:


> Those trays come in handy.:thumbsup:


Yeah so great to be able to sort everything out and have it with me instead of running around to grab stuff. I am still working on getting it sorted out the way I want. Will grab pictures sometime.


----------



## Bem

The cart is a Hazet. They can be hard to get and are a little pricy. I lift it in and out of a van daily.


----------



## jaym812

Bem said:


> The cart is a Hazet. They can be hard to get and are a little pricy. I lift it in and out of a van daily.


i found a company that sell them here in states there near me in jersey

http://www.angloamericantools.com/tools/tool-trolleys.html


----------



## Daniel Case

Bem said:


> http://https://www.dropbox.com/lightbox/home/Camera Uploads


 what kind of ratcheting cable cutters are those with the red handles?


----------



## Bem

Daniel Case said:


> what kind of ratcheting cable cutters are those with the red handles?



The ratchets are Klien.


----------



## pak

*pliers*



maxfresh said:


> Hi guys i'm a sparks over the the water in ireland here's what i use daily. I would like to replace the dewalt cordless with something better maybe a hilti
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



what length are those knipex combo's and cutters:thumbsup:


----------



## maxfresh

the snips are 160mm and the pliers are 250mm


----------



## Duece McCracken

Here's my current set-up.

















Some odds and ends, not pictured. No-dog, some bits, some bit extensions, like 3 more sharpies, some panel keys, unibits, lighter for heat shrink, and some random goodness.

The dewalt case is secured via velcro that has a rivet snap installed on it, it chills there. The safety glass case holds both pairs of glasses and is also snap riveted so it chills there and is removable, The dottie case has wirenuts and some other odds and ends just in case, same snap setup. Then there is the sta-kon case, which is all sta-kons, butt splices and bits of heat shrink. My "oh ****" kit of sorts, same snap set-up. 

Overall the Veto Pro pac is my favorite bag, and i doubt i will be replacing it. It's probably somewhere in the 60 lbs range right now. I just set it down and fill the carhartt pouch with whatever i need per job. I prefer to have it on a cart, but that doesn't always work out.


----------



## jeffmoss26

That is a LOT of tools...wow


----------



## bmailman20

2phase said:


> I got bored tonight and organized my hand tools.


Thank you for calling the department of redundancy of the redundancy department. I hope these are not from the same place. Lol
I see:
6 lineman's
6 or 7 strippers
5 tape measures 
5 razing knives
2 of 5 of your testers are identical
A few pairs of ***** 
4 needle-nose
4 channel locks
2 toto splitters
AND a partridge in a pear tree?

Do you bring all of this to every job? I would love to have 2 identical sets, one for the work truck, and one for the side jobs.


----------



## TGGT

Duece McCracken said:


> Here's my current set-up.
> Some odds and ends, not pictured. No-dog, some bits, some bit extensions, like 3 more sharpies, some panel keys, unibits, lighter for heat shrink, and some random goodness.
> 
> The dewalt case is secured via velcro that has a rivet snap installed on it, it chills there. The safety glass case holds both pairs of glasses and is also snap riveted so it chills there and is removable, The dottie case has wirenuts and some other odds and ends just in case, same snap setup. Then there is the sta-kon case, which is all sta-kons, butt splices and bits of heat shrink. My "oh ****" kit of sorts, same snap set-up.
> 
> Overall the Veto Pro pac is my favorite bag, and i doubt i will be replacing it. It's probably somewhere in the 60 lbs range right now. I just set it down and fill the carhartt pouch with whatever i need per job. I prefer to have it on a cart, but that doesn't always work out.


I don't get why you're carrying so many tools.

I did industrial work and never needed to carry all that with me at the same time. If I was gonna rearrange your bag at the least I'd drop 

3 pairs of channellocks
1 needlenose
2 strippers
5-7 screwdrivers depending on what I need most
swap out those twirly screwdrivers for the 2-n-1 twirly.
All of the speed wrenches (or box wrench, whatever)
All but maybe 1 or 2 deep sockets since you can get away with an extension w/short socket or wrench in a lot of cases.
2 adjustable wrenches
Any duplicate fixed wrenches, or sizes that are needed very rarely

I'd take all that stuff and just put it in another bag that I'd leave in the vehicle until needed.


----------



## Kryptes

Duece McCracken said:


> Here's my current set-up.
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_171606_zps2d9d1af4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_171629_zps95c34623.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_171725_zpsccf81911.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_171821_zps6a5ea4fa.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_171836_zps9dc41e94.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_174846_zpsf3622c5b.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Shivyourmom/media/20131013_185339_zps1722a529.jpg.html
> 
> Some odds and ends, not pictured. No-dog, some bits, some bit extensions, like 3 more sharpies, some panel keys, unibits, lighter for heat shrink, and some random goodness.
> 
> The dewalt case is secured via velcro that has a rivet snap installed on it, it chills there. The safety glass case holds both pairs of glasses and is also snap riveted so it chills there and is removable, The dottie case has wirenuts and some other odds and ends just in case, same snap setup. Then there is the sta-kon case, which is all sta-kons, butt splices and bits of heat shrink. My "oh ****" kit of sorts, same snap set-up.
> 
> Overall the Veto Pro pac is my favorite bag, and i doubt i will be replacing it. It's probably somewhere in the 60 lbs range right now. I just set it down and fill the carhartt pouch with whatever i need per job. I prefer to have it on a cart, but that doesn't always work out.


Absolute waste of time and money, I wouldn't allow someone to bring that many tools onto my customers sites. I bet you spend way more time organizing or checking for misplaced tools. Bringing every tool you own tells me you are over complicated and a handful to deal with....ok this is just my opinion / first impression but I know I could be very wrong and hope I am 

I dont allow tool pouches due to past back complaints so I wouldn't allow someone to carry around that many tools either.


----------



## Bem

Kryptes- obvious lack of sex at home... Hit a **** site and take care of yourself. Take the edge off!


----------



## Duece McCracken

I don't lug the thing around everywhere, that would be crazy.
I just bring it on the job and throw it in a gangbox, take out what i need for the tasks ahead. I get sent to different jobs with minimal notice and no scope of work, so I just decided to cover a whole lot of bases with one set-up that is fairly portable. I'm a large guy so it's no problem moving it and carrying it. I used to be a minimalist actually, hard to believe right? 

It's not for everybody, but i do have to say since i switched from my 8 tools in a pouch to the overkill veto I find myself better suited to do whatever jobs are thrown my way. Which varies very greatly across residential, commercial, and industrial. New and old system integrations, all the ridiculous LED fixture designs people spend way too much money on, security, fire alarm, you guys should all be well aware of the diversity of our field, i tend to get thrown all around it. Is all the tools necessary, no, would i rather use the #3 robertson on large bridgeport EMT set screw fittings instead of a huge flat, of course. Now i have that #3 in the gangbox waiting. No ****ing around, if i need the right tool, it's right there.


----------



## Kryptes

Bem said:


> Kryptes- obvious lack of sex at home... Hit a **** site and take care of yourself. Take the edge off!


You know nothing of the obvious, married a woman 11 years younger and have more then enough sex, and if your offering your services maybe you should swing down to Mexico. A donkey show may be the best suited job for ya if this whole electrical thing don't work out for you.


----------



## chewy

Kryptes said:


> You know nothing of the obvious, married a woman 11 years younger and have more then enough sex, and if your offering your services maybe you should swing down to Mexico. A donkey show may be the best suited job for ya if this whole electrical thing don't work out for you.


Chill out.


----------



## uconduit

pak said:


> what length are those knipex combo's and cutters:thumbsup:


Seeing all that Euro-style grounding phase tape gives me a craving for Mambas candy.


----------



## chewy

uconduit said:


> Seeing all that Euro-style earthing phase tape gives me a craving for Mambas candy.


Fify.


----------



## uconduit

uconduit said:


> Seeing all that Euro-style grounding phase tape gives me a craving for Mambas candy.


----------



## SEREMan2000

Deuce I carried just as many tools with me for work in my truck. Had many a fellow electrician make fun of me for having so many tools. I always had the last laugh when they would come and ask me for a tool they didn't have. So rock on partner and carry what you think you need.


----------



## Duece McCracken

TGGT said:


> I don't get why you're carrying so many tools.
> 
> I did industrial work and never needed to carry all that with me at the same time. If I was gonna rearrange your bag at the least I'd drop
> 
> 3 pairs of channellocks
> 1 needlenose
> 2 strippers
> 5-7 screwdrivers depending on what I need most
> swap out those twirly screwdrivers for the 2-n-1 twirly.
> All of the speed wrenches (or box wrench, whatever)
> All but maybe 1 or 2 deep sockets since you can get away with an extension w/short socket or wrench in a lot of cases.
> 2 adjustable wrenches
> Any duplicate fixed wrenches, or sizes that are needed very rarely
> 
> I'd take all that stuff and just put it in another bag that I'd leave in the vehicle until needed.


Im going to ditch a pair of baby channels, one or maybe both large adjustables, and the craftsman ratcheting offset wrenches are on the chopping block. I never knew there was a 2n1 speed driver, that would be a plus.

As far as the sockets and what not, they are on my tool list. In fact, out of my local pretty much everybody has a large amount of tools on the job. Mostly due to the tool list being kinda long. Most complaints come from not having tools, I have never heard anyone complain about someone having too many tools in my career so far.



SEREMan2000 said:


> Deuce I carried just as many tools with me for work in my truck. Had many a fellow electrician make fun of me for having so many tools. I always had the last laugh when they would come and ask me for a tool they didn't have. So rock on partner and carry what you think you need.


I hear yah, I was on a job where pretty much nobody had any tools there, including myself, it just got frustrating trying to find somebody with certain tools. There wasn't many of us there, just so happens that nobody brought much past their toolbelt in to work. My terribly unorganized tool bag was aggravating to work out of. So i didn't bring it anywhere. So i said f-it, bought the veto and set her up. Best move i have made tool related. I don't ask anybody for tools anymore. Now people come to me for tools, which is good and bad at the same time, lol.


----------



## TGGT

Duece McCracken said:


> Im going to ditch a pair of baby channels, one or maybe both large adjustables, and the craftsman ratcheting offset wrenches are on the chopping block. I never knew there was a 2n1 speed driver, that would be a plus.
> 
> As far as the sockets and what not, they are on my tool list. In fact, out of my local pretty much everybody has a large amount of tools on the job. Mostly due to the tool list being kinda long. Most complaints come from not having tools, I have never heard anyone complain about someone having too many tools in my career so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear yah, I was on a job where pretty much nobody had any tools there, including myself, it just got frustrating trying to find somebody with certain tools. There wasn't many of us there, just so happens that nobody brought much past their toolbelt in to work. My terribly unorganized tool bag was aggravating to work out of. So i didn't bring it anywhere. So i said f-it, bought the veto and set her up. Best move i have made tool related. I don't ask anybody for tools anymore. Now people come to me for tools, which is good and bad at the same time, lol.


What are you out of 380? I still don't see why you couldn't leave most of that in a separate bag either in your vehicle, or in the gang box.


----------



## Duece McCracken

Kryptes said:


> Absolute waste of time and money, I wouldn't allow someone to bring that many tools onto my customers sites. I bet you spend way more time organizing or checking for misplaced tools. Bringing every tool you own tells me you are over complicated and a handful to deal with....ok this is just my opinion / first impression but I know I could be very wrong and hope I am
> 
> I dont allow tool pouches due to past back complaints so I wouldn't allow someone to carry around that many tools either.


I do new construction 90 percent of the time, so the customer's sites are not a concern. It stays on the box truck if im going into a residential occupied home. I agree with you if that was your reference. 

I set up the bag once, and its done. No fiddling around trying to re-organize. I spend zero time ****ing around with it.

The beauty of the pro pac is that i literally glance at my bag and know everything is there. No wasted time there either. Unlike my previous tool bags, which lead to a bunch of walking tools.

Not nearly 10 percent of the hand tools i own. To bring all my tools to a job would be crazy. I do automotive repair on the side here and there, as well as a long list of projects of my own.

Your hope holds true, I get jobs done, right the first time nothing overly complex about me. Give me prints, or give me a layout and it'll get done the way you want it every time.


----------



## Duece McCracken

TGGT said:


> What are you out of 380? I still don't see why you couldn't leave most of that in a separate bag either in your vehicle, or in the gang box.


You are correct, bag stays in a gangbox, or on a cart depending on the job, just load up and go most of the time, and I'm out of 456 New Brunswick, NJ. 380 is out there a ways Collegeville, PA.


----------



## TGGT

Duece McCracken said:


> You are correct, bag stays in a gangbox, or on a cart depending on the job, just load up and go most of the time, and I'm out of 456 New Brunswick, NJ. 380 is out there a ways Collegeville, PA.


Ah, I was just going off the location you have below your spaghetti monster.

Veto just came out with a backpack, but it's like $250. That's about $100 too steep for me at the moment.


----------



## Nuzzie

maxfresh said:


> Hi guys i'm a sparks over the the water in ireland here's what i use daily. I would like to replace the dewalt cordless with something better maybe a hilti
> Rob
> 
> 
> http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/robdwhelan/media/tools_zps9ecdc64e.jpg.html


your tools and my squash racquet are bros


----------



## Budman121

Hey where's the "block of wood"? Ask an old timer for a clue! Open for answers you sparkies out there.


----------



## uconduit

Budman121 said:


> Hey where's the "block of wood"? Ask an old timer for a clue! Open for answers you sparkies out there.


The block of wood is next to the tool you need for opening cans of motor oil.


----------



## JoeKP

Budman121 said:


> Hey where's the "block of wood"? Ask an old timer for a clue! Open for answers you sparkies out there.


Found it. It's at lowes. I knew I took this pic for a reason....


----------



## Big John

Bem said:


> Cart


I drooled a little... That looks like it could be an awesome setup. Not practical for me every day, but for bench work that occasionally needed to be mobile, it's ideal. 

I'm a tool freak, but I'm a penny-pinching tool freak, so I couldn't spring for the Hazet. Looking for knockoff brands.


----------



## JoeKP

Big John said:


> I drooled a little... That looks like it could be an awesome setup. Not practical for me every day, but for bench work that occasionally needed to be mobile, it's ideal.
> 
> I'm a tool freak, but I'm a penny-pinching tool freak, so I couldn't spring for the Hazet. Looking for knockoff brands.


Rubbermaid.


----------



## Mich35elle

I go through about one of my bags every year and a half.


----------



## Mich35elle




----------



## Mich35elle




----------



## Ionspot

Duece McCracken said:


> Here's my current set-up.


Hey Duece...love the dustpan/brush combo...but that knitted marker pouch is creeping me out...it keeps smiling at me as I walk around the room.

Now I see something looking at me from that canvas pouch, in front.



.


----------



## jonboots

Got myself a veto, :thumbsup:

Before
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/IMAG0115.jpg
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo.jpg

After
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-2.jpg
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-1-1.jpg
http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-3.jpg

Very happy with the veto so far, gets heavy towards the end of the week tho:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

jonboots said:


> Got myself a veto, :thumbsup:
> 
> Before
> http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/IMAG0115.jpg
> http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo.jpg
> 
> After
> http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-2.jpg
> http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-1-1.jpg
> http://i1261.photobucket.com/albums/ii595/jonboots28/photo-3.jpg
> 
> Very happy with the veto so far, gets heavy towards the end of the week tho:laughing:














[/quote]


----------



## jonboots

thanks harry, how did you do that?


----------



## HARRY304E

jonboots said:


> thanks harry, how did you do that?


When you post pictures use the URLIVE GOT HIGLIGHTED in the picture.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

HARRY304E said:


>


[/quote]

I wanna see it all packed up and over your shoulder.:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass




----------



## JohnJ0906

JohnJ0906 said:


> Ok, after using the new bag for a week, I have to say that I like it better - a lot better than my old bag. :thumbsup:
> Pluses - 1) almost everything is inside a compartment, nice when it is raining, like yesterday. My old one had everything exposed.
> 2) Much easier to find what I am looking for, and get it out without digging. Also easier to see if something is not replaced.
> 3) Looks "cleaner" - mostly from having most things inside compartments.
> 
> Cons - 1) Not as compact. It takes up twice as much room in the truck as my old one.
> 2) No tape thong - easily remedied though.
> 
> Pics - http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0708.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0709.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0710.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0711.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0712.jpg
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/johns tools/HPIM0713.jpg



Wow, can't believe I've had a tool bag last 5 years - usually wear them out in 2 or less. Still using this bag, and going strong


----------



## bduerler

JohnJ0906 said:


> Wow, can't believe I've had a tool bag last 5 years - usually wear them out in 2 or less. Still using this bag, and going strong


Mine is still kickin to. 3 years now I think


----------



## Nebelectrician

Occidental tool tote. I freakin love this thing. Smaller tote but it holds about everything I need


----------



## Going_Commando

You guys with XLs are crazy! My Tech LC weighs about 60 lbs filled up, with my nail apron separate. Those XLs must be back breaking!


----------



## JohnJ0906

Going_Commando said:


> You guys with XLs are crazy! My Tech LC weighs about 60 lbs filled up, with my nail apron separate. Those XLs must be back breaking!


Usually stays in the van, if it goes in to the job, it rides the handcart.


----------



## bduerler

Going_Commando said:


> You guys with XLs are crazy! My Tech LC weighs about 60 lbs filled up, with my nail apron separate. Those XLs must be back breaking!


 Mine is the clc 1539 it weighs like 85 pounds. Got another bag. Husky it weighs 40 pounds. Then there is... I'll stop


----------



## Ink&Brass

Going_Commando said:


> You guys with XLs are crazy! My Tech LC weighs about 60 lbs filled up, with my nail apron separate. Those XLs must be back breaking!


Heavy yes, but if there's anything I hate more than hauling it up 5 flights of stairs once a day, it is having to go down and back up the stairs to retrieve that one obscure tool I needed that isn't in my toolbelt! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP

My bag weighs maybe 75 lbs. it normally stays in the truck...


----------



## RobRoy

Going_Commando said:


> You guys with XLs are crazy! My Tech LC weighs about 60 lbs filled up, with my nail apron separate. Those XLs must be back breaking!


 You're crazy Jeff! My XL weighs 30 lbs loaded up with what I need. But you've seen how my truck is stocked, and I use many other tools other than what's on my bag. There is a lot of times where that goes with me everywhere though, it would be stupid to be lugging around 60+ pounds with me. That's an awful lot of weight!









Here she is loaded up.


----------



## chillidc

Hi everyone. First post. Second year apprentice here. Cleaned out the toolbag today and snapped a couple of pics



The XL normally lives in the car/site box and i put the tools i need for the job/day in the TP4. Seems to work for me.


----------



## HARRY304E

Nebelectrician said:


> View attachment 31106
> 
> 
> Occidental tool tote. I freakin love this thing. Smaller tote but it holds about everything I need


Nice...:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy

chillidc said:


> Hi everyone. First post. Second year apprentice here. Cleaned out the toolbag today and snapped a couple of pics
> 
> 
> 
> The XL normally lives in the car/site box and i put the tools i need for the job/day in the TP4. Seems to work for me.



Awfully purdy!


----------



## Sparky J

Shock-Therapy said:


> Awfully purdy!


Yes but too shiny he must be in management :laughing:


----------



## Fabulous

HARRY304E said:


>


[/QUOTE]

What brand is the leather pouch attached on the right of your veto. Seems perfect for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## the-apprentice

Big John said:


> I drooled a little... That looks like it could be an awesome setup. Not practical for me every day, but for bench work that occasionally needed to be mobile, it's ideal.
> 
> I'm a tool freak, but I'm a penny-pinching tool freak, so I couldn't spring for the Hazet. Looking for knockoff brands.


thats an awsome setup!!!!!!!


----------



## derekwalls

Ink&Brass said:


>


Who makes those nut drivers by the auger bit? I've never seen those before.


----------



## nick.sek

elecapp79 said:


> Alright, I love the new veto pro pac tool bags but I can't justify spending $150.00 for a tool bag.  What are you guys using and what do they look like?
> 
> The veto's have a 5 YEAR WARRANTY THOUGH!!! I go through about one of my bags every year and a half. :001_huh:
> 
> WOW OVER 20,000 HITS.........I DIDN'T KNOW IT WOULD BE THIS POPULAR!!!


It is expensive but extremely worth it, I can thorw it around and not worry about my tools flying out, really organized thus allowing me to be efficient,

It is worth the money if you do this on a daily basis.






http://youtu.be/SXZXtD60t2g


----------



## Deep Cover

Nick...no offense, but none of your tools look the slightest bit used.


----------



## madbubba

Maybe he is a Jman LOL


----------



## nick.sek

Deep Cover said:


> Nick...no offense, but none of your tools look the slightest bit used.


Non- taken as a year ago when I first go in, they were not. Plus with my youtube channel I am in a constant state of receiving new tools. Though my company that I work for provides tools, so mine have really only been used in my lab and helping people in there own project. I can now say they do not look so pretty, plus I do really look after my tool.


----------



## Cletis

Here's my new and improved set


----------



## Going_Commando

Cletis said:


> Here's my new and improved set


Now we're talking. Bout time we get some good ol' Cletis trolling again.


----------



## drspec

Cletis said:


> Here's my new and improved set


that's a nice set of tools

I just hope I can afford something like that one day :thumbup:


----------



## Ink&Brass

drspec said:


> that's a nice set of tools
> 
> I just hope I can afford something like that one day :thumbup:


Where can I get a hammer with a peen on it?


----------



## Ink&Brass

derekwalls said:


> Who makes those nut drivers by the auger bit? I've never seen those before.


Big Blue in Canada sells them, made by "Haussman". They're fantastic drivers, those holes in the handle are great for sticking another screwdriver in like a tire iron for breaking torque on tougher nuts. Unfortunately they aren't hollow-shaft. Only cost me $22 dollars though!

EDIT: PS, nice Acceptance Speech album cover avatar, I believe it's Dance Gavin Dance's best work to date.


----------



## bjo2008

My tool bag Veto LC best bag I've owned http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/smilies/thumbup.gif




front side


back with tool pouches


without pouches


The cordless is a nextec right angle impact pretty good for the price


----------



## bjo2008

the rest










peanut butter jar for wirenuts


and my meter


----------



## HARRY304E

bjo2008 Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## cotes17

Anyone have pics of ideal leather tool tote or the occidental leather tote? looking to get one and cant decide which one to get. looking to see the pros and cons of each bag. I know there are some in this forum but theres way too many pages to look through


----------



## derekwalls

Ink&Brass said:


> Big Blue in Canada sells them, made by "Haussman". They're fantastic drivers, those holes in the handle are great for sticking another screwdriver in like a tire iron for breaking torque on tougher nuts. Unfortunately they aren't hollow-shaft. Only cost me $22 dollars though!
> 
> EDIT: PS, nice Acceptance Speech album cover avatar, I believe it's Dance Gavin Dance's best work to date.


Thanks, lol I didn't think anyone would notice that. Yea it's pretty bad to the bone, if you're into that kind of music. :cool2:


----------



## derekwalls

cotes17 said:


> Anyone have pics of ideal leather tool tote or the occidental leather tote? looking to get one and cant decide which one to get. looking to see the pros and cons of each bag. I know there are some in this forum but theres way too many pages to look through


I just loaded my bag up with some random tools. I usually just use it for oddball stuff.


----------



## bduerler

I got like 100 some odd photos of my bags and tools. Ugh guess I need to put them on photo bucket


----------



## bduerler

bduerler said:


> I got like 100 some odd photos of my bags and tools. Ugh guess I need to put them on photo bucket


http://s873.photobucket.com/user/bduerler88/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
Here is a few pics. Go to the slideshow to see all


----------



## HARRY304E

bduerler said:


> I got like 100 some odd photos of my bags and tools. Ugh guess I need to put them on photo bucket


You should............where have you been?:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy

Those leather totes are the sweetest!


----------



## bduerler

HARRY304E said:


> You should............where have you been?:laughing:


Just trying to pay the bills lol. Check out the slideshow. They are all on there


----------



## btharmy

cotes17 said:


> Anyone have pics of ideal leather tool tote or the occidental leather tote? looking to get one and cant decide which one to get. looking to see the pros and cons of each bag. I know there are some in this forum but theres way too many pages to look through


Here is my ideal tote. I love it. 










Along with my pouch I have everything I usually need for tennant finish.


----------



## Shock-Therapy

*Kinda depends on the day....*


----------



## HawkShock

cotes17 said:


> Anyone have pics of ideal leather tool tote or the occidental leather tote? looking to get one and cant decide which one to get. looking to see the pros and cons of each bag. I know there are some in this forum but theres way too many pages to look through


I have a CLC. I like it. Just about the right size, I do mostly commercial type, but wide ranging work and it holds all the basics. I would say it is probably the best value tool tote on the market, I think I got mine for like $90. Pockets are designed for electrician tools, the big middle hole is great for whatever odd tool you might need to carry in with you, and it is well put together. Without a doubt my favorite tool carrying purchase I have made, and it looks really professional. 









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VXRZNK/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## martinfalguera

Hi could you please tell me the Brand of your screewdrivers!! The black ones!! Regards


----------



## bduerler

martinfalguera said:


> Hi could you please tell me the Brand of your screewdrivers!! The black ones!! Regards


Ideal industries


----------



## nick.sek

Shock-Therapy said:


>


This picture is ****ographic! Awesome collection man!


----------



## bduerler

nick.sek said:


> This picture is ****ographic! Awesome collection man!


You not look at my link for photobucket


----------



## nick.sek

bduerler said:


> You not look at my link for photobucket


Just scoped it out! solid collection - have you seen my collection?






It grows weekly too now thanks to youtube... life is awesome!


----------



## bduerler

nick.sek said:


> Just scoped it out! solid collection - have you seen my collection? <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtu.be/yNTZ_5sZAYk">YouTube Link</a> It grows weekly too now thanks to youtube... life is awesome!


It's an addiction lol


----------



## nick.sek

bduerler said:


> It's an addiction lol


The high need more to keep it going, 

Hi my name is Nick, and I am a tool hoarder....:thumbup:


----------



## jeffmoss26

bduerler said:


> You not look at my link for photobucket


I think you have one of every tool Ideal makes


----------



## HARRY304E

nick.sek said:


> The high need more to keep it going,
> 
> Hi my name is Nick, and I am a tool hoarder....:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## That_Dude

bduerler said:


> http://s873.photobucket.com/user/bduerler88/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
> Here is a few pics. Go to the slideshow to see all


Saw the slideshow... :notworthy::thumbup:
Lots of Ideal, that good?


----------



## jza

bduerler said:


> http://s873.photobucket.com/user/bduerler88/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
> Here is a few pics. Go to the slideshow to see all


So, what does an alarm guy need 1000v insulated tools for?


----------



## Rochsolid

I love that hard hat! Where did you get it from?


----------



## jordandunlop

Shock-Therapy said:


>


Your collection is sick:thumbsup: Love the hard hat to!


----------



## denny3992

jeffmoss26 said:


> I think you have one of every tool Ideal makes


And 4 pair of wire strippers?


----------



## bduerler

jza said:


> So, what does an alarm guy need 1000v insulated tools for?


Plants. Safety supervisors require it period end of story. They don't care if it's .00000001 ac volts. They want insulated period


----------



## bduerler

denny3992 said:


> And 4 pair of wire strippers?


I "lose" them buy new ones then find the lost pair


----------



## bduerler

jeffmoss26 said:


> I think you have one of every tool Ideal makes


Almost lol they send me free stuff to. Got free hats and jackets and tools lol


----------



## bduerler

That_Dude said:


> Saw the slideshow... :notworthy::thumbup: Lots of Ideal, that good?


I love ideal. Left klein for them and never looked back. Try them you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bduerler

bduerler said:


> Plants. Safety supervisors require it period end of story. They don't care if it's .00000001 ac volts. They want insulated period


 To elaborate on this. A electrician was injured at one the plants. The safety people concluded his injuries could have been prevented by the use of insulated tools so now everyone that works on anything that has any level of voltage on it or can carry voltage has to use insulated tools. No exceptions.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I have some Ideal tools and I like Klein better. Their tongue and groove pliers and some others are rebranded Channellock with yellow grips.


----------



## bduerler

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have some Ideal tools and I like Klein better. Their tongue and groove pliers and some others are rebranded Channellock with yellow grips.


See I thought the same thing but they arnt. They purchased the rights to use the channellock dies. They are made in Illinois


----------



## jeffmoss26

I was told otherwise. 
The part numbers are even the same...35-426, 35-420, 35-430, 35-440, 35-460
Even the diagonal cutters look the same as my Channellock 337.


----------



## bduerler

jeffmoss26 said:


> I was told otherwise. The part numbers are even the same...35-426, 35-420, 35-430, 35-440, 35-460 Even the diagonal cutters look the same as my Channellock 337.


True the part numbers are the same but they are also changing the designs of the pliers with the purchase of western forge. Over the past 4 years I have become good friends with Bruce Hartranft he is over the hand tool division. I have pretty good inside knowledge of where the stuff is made and such.


----------



## jeffmoss26

cool.


----------



## gilbequick

bduerler said:


> See I thought the same thing but they arnt. They purchased the rights to use the channellock dies. They are made in Illinois


If they're using the same dies, what's different? Different steel?


----------



## bduerler

gilbequick said:


> If they're using the same dies, what's different? Different steel?


Yea same steel that is used in the made in USA craftsman wrenches and pliers. Same steel that is also used in sk hand tools since ideal owns the forge that makes craftsman and they own sk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That's a new Veto I had been sent to try out. Love the small pouch for trimming out.


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


>


is that the TP3 or TP4?

I have the TP4 on order, should have been here today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> is that the TP3 or TP4?
> 
> I have the TP4 on order, should have been here today.



That is the TP4.


----------



## jordandunlop

Hey Mac I thought you weren't on the tools anymore??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> Hey Mac I thought you weren't on the tools anymore??


I do my own thing (dive related work) and when a friend needs a hand and I'm bored I do per diem work. I'm not the sit down type when there's something to keep the mind active.


----------



## macmikeman




----------



## MattHelm

I was going through some stuff and found my very first tool pouch. I bought it already used around 1980.

You think a good treatment of neatsfoot oil would be in order?


----------



## CaptainSparky

Here is part of my lifetime collection. Never met I tool i didn't want!


----------



## Sparky J

Jesus Capt. I'd hate to see what you would have when promoted to general. My eyes like but my back does not envy you one bit.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Love the Snap-on boxes!


----------



## halfamp

^^ Tool **** above. thank you


----------



## Fordsnfishin

Here's what I'm working with. Whats laying out are my main tools that i keep on outside/inside pockets. Rest i keep in holders to keep organized and to grab quickly.


----------



## HARRY304E

CaptainSparky said:


> Here is part of my lifetime collection. Never met I tool i didn't want!



Tool buyers anonymous member.....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## CaptainSparky

Tool buyers anonymous member.....:thumbup::laughing: 


LOL for years I wasn't allowed in the Sears tool dept. without supervision.

Then along comes the internet and by best friend. The UPS guy!
Thank you AL Gore...


----------



## cotes17

Was just changing my tools over to my new bag so though I'd take a quick picture. Second term apprentice so still have a few more things if like to get but I'll survive for now


----------



## CaptainSparky

Hey, that's a good start Cotes17


----------



## That_Dude

cotes17 said:


> Was just changing my tools over to my new bag so though I'd take a quick picture. Second term apprentice so still have a few more things if like to get but I'll survive for now


I have that same Stanley tape. You ever run into the retraction problem yet? Mine stopped retracting and I have to push the last 18" in by hand.


----------



## five.five-six

I have that exact same bag, though slightly modified with some #12 to hold tin snips. I spent so many years with it that I just couldn't bring myself to toss it so it's still in the bottom drawer of my tool box at home. 



MattHelm said:


> I was going through some stuff and found my very first tool pouch. I bought it already used around 1980.
> 
> You think a good treatment of neatsfoot oil would be in order?


----------



## cotes17

That_Dude said:


> I have that same Stanley tape. You ever run into the retraction problem yet? Mine stopped retracting and I have to push the last 18" in by hand.


This one actually does do that too. I had the same one before but it got lost/stolen and went and got the same one because I liked the head on it and now it's doing that. Sometimes it retracts very easily and sometimes not


----------



## MDShunk

cotes17 said:


> This one actually does do that too. I had the same one before but it got lost/stolen and went and got the same one because I liked the head on it and now it's doing that. Sometimes it retracts very easily and sometimes not


I tend to go though tape rules. The only one I've ever had really last was made by Starrett. It wasn't really that expensive. I'm not sure what was so different about it, but that thing has really held up over the years.


----------



## Brodieman

First year 309A apprentice in Ontario. The company I work for is very diverse and it's common for me to be moving from job to job, in and out of vehicles with different journeymen every day. The Klein backpack is great so far, especially on a new build with only a ladder to the second floor ATM:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Brodieman said:


> First year 309A apprentice in Ontario. The company I work for is very diverse and it's common for me to be moving from job to job, in and out of vehicles with different journeymen every day. The Klein backpack is great so far, especially on a new build with only a ladder to the second floor ATM:thumbsup:


Why cant my apprentices be more like you!


----------



## electricmalone

Brodieman said:


> First year 309A apprentice in Ontario. The company I work for is very diverse and it's common for me to be moving from job to job, in and out of vehicles with different journeymen every day. The Klein backpack is great so far, especially on a new build with only a ladder to the second floor ATM:thumbsup:


Now there's an apprentice (notice I didn't say helper...) that gets it. Obviously not afraid to invest in your future, good job.


----------



## EB Electric

Brodieman said:


> First year 309A apprentice in Ontario. The company I work for is very diverse and it's common for me to be moving from job to job, in and out of vehicles with different journeymen every day. The Klein backpack is great so far, especially on a new build with only a ladder to the second floor ATM:thumbsup:


Nice stuff! Now the only trick is making sure the journeyman don't 'accidentally' take your stuff home on you :thumbup: That's a nice collection of power tools, more than I had first year that's for sure! Only suggestion I would make, as you are working, upgrade the ratcheting wrenches and channelocks. looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## JMV

I picked up the Veto backpack a couple weeks ago and have been LOVING it! It's a little heavy for staying mobile on the job site, but its been invaluable for reducing trips back to the lock box or my vehicle. 

I need to snap some pics of my setup. It's much more comfortable to carry than I thought it would be considering the weight. The back and shoulder straps are well padded.


----------



## kyler_dorsey

Got this bag a few weeks ago just to carry the essentials around the job site. Love this thing and it carries A LOT more than I thought it could.


----------



## daveEM

chewy said:


> Why cant my apprentices be more like you!


:huh: I thought you were one? How does a 1st year get 'my apprentices'?

Curious, that's all.


----------



## chewy

daveEM said:


> :huh: I thought you were one? How does a 1st year get 'my apprentices'?
> 
> Curious, that's all.


Im a foreman for ELV jobs but when those arent on Im just a regular apprentice.


----------



## electricmalone

kyler_dorsey said:


> Got this bag a few weeks ago just to carry the essentials around the job site. Love this thing and it carries A LOT more than I thought it could.


Nice "man bag" lol


----------



## kyler_dorsey

electricmalone said:


> Nice "man bag" lol


Lol thanks. Its a satchel. Indiana Jones wears one.


----------



## Big John

kyler_dorsey said:


> Lol thanks. Its a satchel. Indiana Jones wears one.


 :lol: I love my Veto meter bag, but I've heard more damn "purse" jokes because of it....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

electricmalone said:


> Nice "man bag" lol


I prefer the term murse. :whistling2:


----------



## SteveO.

Big John said:


> :lol: I love my Veto meter bag, but I've heard more damn "purse" jokes because of it....


I keep my Veto MB clipped to my Tech LC and pop it off for any quick job where I'm too loaded up with other stuff to carry my big bag. Great bag and perfect with the Tech LC to make sure I have everything I need right at hand. I love the Veto stuff. It's renewed my love for buying tools and bags.


----------



## Brodieman

Thanks for all the encouraging replies



EB Electric said:


> Nice stuff! Now the only trick is making sure the journeyman don't 'accidentally' take your stuff home on you :thumbup: That's a nice collection of power tools, more than I had first year that's for sure! Only suggestion I would make, as you are working, upgrade the ratcheting wrenches and channelocks. looks good :thumbsup:


Yes, upgrades are in the pipeline but I want to make sure I make informed decisions regarding tools. The ratcheting wrenches and channelocks I had prior to getting into the trade. Lots of things on my "To Buy" list.

I am very disappointed with the Klein cable cutters Returned them after a week when they got notched and would not close after about 10 cuts of #4 aluminum. The replacement pair were notched after a couple cuts of #6 copper

The M12 combo kit was my X-Mas present from my Boss'. M18 drills & impacts are in all company vehicles but the M12's are great for light duty instead of lugging around a heavy impact. The Hackzall is nice, I do a lot of PVC work so it's been making life easy.


----------



## HARRY304E

Big John said:


> :lol: I love my Veto meter bag, but I've heard more damn "purse" jokes because of it....


:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass

Brodieman said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging replies
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, upgrades are in the pipeline but I want to make sure I make informed decisions regarding tools. The ratcheting wrenches and channelocks I had prior to getting into the trade. Lots of things on my "To Buy" list.
> 
> I am very disappointed with the Klein cable cutters Returned them after a week when they got notched and would not close after about 10 cuts of #4 aluminum. The replacement pair were notched after a couple cuts of #6 copper
> 
> The M12 combo kit was my X-Mas present from my Boss'. M18 drills & impacts are in all company vehicles but the M12's are great for light duty instead of lugging around a heavy impact. The Hackzall is nice, I do a lot of PVC work so it's been making life easy.


My Greenlee's do (did) the same thing, "easily cuts 2/0T" my ass. I'm with you on the tools, even as a first year there's something to be said for buckling down on your wallet and using quality stuff. Can't stand cheap tools.


----------



## KennyW

Some crappy pics of a new bag I picked up recently. I'm still trying to find the best way to set it up, it's old school and doesn't have as many dividers and pouches and slots as a "modern" bag, but the quality is out of this world. 

It's a bit smaller than a Veto LC, and a bit bigger than a CLC 1509. 

You can kinda see I have a veto MB clipped to the one side. It has very nice provisions on the side for attaching pouches.

It has a lifetime warranty and is made in Canada. I'm Canadian so maybe this is a bigger perk to me than to others. This is the sort of piece that gets passed down generations. It's awesome, it's hard to get stuff made to this level any more.


----------



## HVACJTC

What is it called,modle number,so I can look it up. I like it!



QUOTE=KennyW;1205275]Some crappy pics of a new bag I picked up recently. I'm still trying to find the best way to set it up, it's old school and doesn't have as many dividers and pouches and slots as a "modern" bag, but the quality is out of this world. 

It's a bit smaller than a Veto LC, and a bit bigger than a CLC 1509. 

You can kinda see I have a veto MB clipped to the one side. It has very nice provisions on the side for attaching pouches.

It has a lifetime warranty and is made in Canada. I'm Canadian so maybe this is a bigger perk to me than to others. This is the sort of piece that gets passed down generations. It's awesome, it's hard to get stuff made to this level any more. 



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## KennyW

Ah sorry!

It's made by Ideal and the model is called "Legacy Pro"


----------



## chewy

Thats a nice looking bag.


----------



## bduerler

KennyW said:


> Ah sorry! It's made by Ideal and the model is called "Legacy Pro"


My god I want one! No I want two!!! Where can I get one???? I'm in Texas. I don't care if I have to pay shipping or whatever. I want one lol


----------



## chevyvortech

http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...OL_CASE&div=3&l1=tool_bags_totes&l2=tool_case
Here's a link to it


----------



## JMV

I think I'm finally getting it organized like I want. I understand people saying it's a little too tall and not quite wide enough, but as you can tell im making good use of the space. :thumbup:


----------



## KennyW

bduerler said:


> My god I want one! No I want two!!! Where can I get one???? I'm in Texas. I don't care if I have to pay shipping or whatever. I want one lol


Thanks man. I special ordered it from my local supply house. I would think most big SH's in the states will carry ideal- Wesco, Elliot etc. 

They aren't the cheapest but I think it's worth it. I'll never need another one. List price at Westburne is $418.
https://ontario.westburne.ca/35-974...47%2529/IDE35974BLK/ProductInformation.action


----------



## chewy

KennyW said:


> Thanks man. I special ordered it from my local supply house. I would think most big SH's in the states will carry ideal- Wesco, Elliot etc.
> 
> They aren't the cheapest but I think it's worth it. I'll never need another one. List price at Westburne is $418.
> https://ontario.westburne.ca/35-974blk-pro-leather-tool-case-black/%2525286055435%252B4294966847%252529/IDE35974BLK/ProductInformation.action


$418! Damn that things like a ferrari Ill never own. Looks like a cool foreman type bag.


----------



## Nuzzie

That's a beaut of a bag but holy hell at that price. More power to ya man! Got any pictures of the inside loaded with tools?


----------



## Okie123




----------



## nick.sek

Okie123 said:


> View attachment 33271


How awesome is that bag - awesome tools and the guy digs Canadian Whiskey! 
Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Okie123

Haha thanks Nick! I do love me some Crown! The new XO is really smooth.


----------



## mdnitedrftr




----------



## That_Dude

mdnitedrftr said:


>


The best tool I see is in the upper right of this picture. AR-15 FTW. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wpgshocker

mdnitedrftr said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mdnitedrftr/media/20140117_163225_zps95a15a5d.jpg.html http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Mdnitedrftr/media/20140117_163305_zps256f5c56.jpg.html


Not quite enough room for the power tools huh?


----------



## JMV

Wpgshocker said:


> Not quite enough room for the power tools huh?


My m12 hammer drill and impact fit comfortably in mine. I can even get my hackzall in there if I want.


----------



## Chrisibew440

I have no proof because they're not here but they shipped today. I bought a pair of occidental electrician bags. They're black canvas on leather. I'm gonna look like a super model in a g next week. Or at least that's how I'll feel.


----------



## Wpgshocker

JMV said:


> My m12 hammer drill and impact fit comfortably in mine. I can even get my hackzall in there if I want.


 Where? The void at the top? 

It sure doesn't fit in the bottom unless you aren't using the pockets. I loaded up mine with my day to day tools and had no room to slide the M12 Fuel impact in like I can with my Tec LC. That's why I returned it.

I would like to see a pic.


----------



## JMV

Wpgshocker said:


> Where? The void at the top?
> 
> It sure doesn't fit in the bottom unless you aren't using the pockets. I loaded up mine with my day to day tools and had no room to slide the M12 Fuel impact in like I can with my Tec LC. That's why I returned it.
> 
> I would like to see a pic.


Yep...the void at the top. I keep the drill and impact in the back compartment with the items I don't need as often. I keep my hand tools in the front compartment. 

I posted a couple of pictures upthread that should kind of give you an idea.


----------



## KennyW

Nuzzie said:


> That's a beaut of a bag but holy hell at that price. More power to ya man! Got any pictures of the inside loaded with tools?

















































Size compared to an LC (couple inches smaller in each dimension roughly)


----------



## KennyW

Loaded in the "Big" Bag:








[/URL]


----------



## chewy

This is a gas mask bag I used to use for fishing, I fastened a small klein pouch inside and its now not a bad little data bag.


----------



## chewy

This is the top closed.


----------



## Ardunaut

Hi everyone! 
I'm a german apprentice and this is my first post here 

The most tools in my Cimco Bag are made in germany. We have here very high safety rules (VDE,GS ,TÜV etc.). So we can only use pliers and screwdrivers, that are isolated to 1000 Volts.

The bag and a few pliers and screwdrivers are from Cimco. 
The other pliers are from Knipex, the srewdrivers and inbus from wera.


----------



## bigdan1

Those are some big pictures. Metabo makes great tools we have 2 nine inch grinders in our machine shop that have been running seven years I just replaced the switch in one yesterday. Milwaukee grinders only manage 2 years before we have to replace them.


----------



## markore

Pease delete the HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE. You can do it!


----------



## chewy

Ardunaut said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a german apprentice and this is my first post here
> 
> The most tools in my Cimco Bag are made in germany. We have here very high safety rules (VDE,GS ,TÜV etc.). So we can only use pliers and screwdrivers, that are isolated to 1000 Volts.
> 
> The bag and a few pliers and screwdrivers are from Cimco.
> The other pliers are from Knipex, the srewdrivers and inbus from wera.


Cool stuff!


----------



## Ardunaut

The Metabo drill is my private. In my company we use Bosch and Makita.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Wpgshocker said:


> Not quite enough room for the power tools huh?


I usually keep my impact driver clipped to the side. But there is room for 1 drill, or driver, or charger & extra battery, on each side of the pack.


----------



## markore

Ardunaut said:


> The Metabo drill is my private. In my company we use Bosch and Makita.


Nice setup, I see your autostrippers and knipex elevator/fire panel key. Love those screw terminal connectors... hard to find those in compact sizes or wago lever-locks in the us but I stock them for stranded.


----------



## Ardunaut




----------



## Salvatoreg02

My new tool bag? Any thoughts? http://www.parat.eu/images/product_images/popup_images/57_0.jpg


----------



## zwodubber

ardunaut, I to do a double take at the wera Allan keys :thumbup:


----------



## Satch

Ardunaut, great to see someone from the old world posting here. I hope to learn some things about European wiring methods and systems from you. 

I admit to greatly admiring those types of tool bags. Very old school and classic looking. I have seen Parat and Knipex bags like that but I am not familiar with Cimco. Do you think Parat makes the bags for Knipex? Either way I think they are very nice and would like some for my insulated drivers and precision pliers. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Satch

Salvatoreg02 said:


> My new tool bag? Any thoughts? http://www.parat.eu/images/product_images/popup_images/57_0.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 33660


As I told Ardunaut, I love those styles of bags. Parat is a bit hard to find here in the States though. At least any sort of selection. Do you carry this sort of bag daily or just store tools in it til needed on site?


----------



## That_Dude

Ardunaut said:


> The Metabo drill is my private. In my company we use Bosch and Makita.


What is that hook by the cresent wrench and the panel keys? 
That Matabo is good stuff. :thumbup: Made in Deutschland like the others?


----------



## electricmalone

That_Dude said:


> What is that hook by the cresent wrench and the panel keys? That Matabo is good stuff. :thumbup: Made in Deutschland like the others?


Looks like the skeleton of a mini hack saw


----------



## JoeKP

electricmalone said:


> Looks like the skeleton of a mini hack saw


That's what it is. The blade is in it if you zoom in.


----------



## KennyW

Salvatoreg02 said:


> My new tool bag? Any thoughts? http://www.parat.eu/images/product_images/popup_images/57_0.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 33660


Is there a spot to put larger items like a volt meter?

I find many of those bags only really hold hand tools like pliers and screwdrivers but not meters, small parts boxes, etc.


----------



## Salvatoreg02

KennyW said:


> Is there a spot to put larger items like a volt meter? I find many of those bags only really hold hand tools like pliers and screwdrivers but not meters, small parts boxes, etc.


Check our there website.


----------



## Chris A.

Chase13 said:


> I'm new to the forum and I'm a first yr apprentice. Went through trade school and and accumulated most of my tools through the years


I have that same bag and I love it. But it does get heavy quick. But it holds more tools than any other bag I've had, and I usually don't have to pack it around much.


----------



## HARRY304E

Canuckspark said:


> I carry a hack saw and drill as well as a full complement of tools in my tech xl. Best bag I've ever owned.



Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Pojack said:


> This is my new bag I bought, Klein tradesman pro ultimate. Got tired of my two year old 24" red metal master craft tool box that is always unorganized.



Welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## icdubois

michael3 said:


> My coworker uses that ryobi. It ain't bad. For what it is meant for it fantastic. And its sooo light.


Yeah it's great for trimming out. Much faster than by hand and there's not too much power so you don't have to worry about stripping screw heads.


----------



## Mate

icdubois said:


> Yeah it's great for trimming out. Much faster than by hand and there's not too much power so you don't have to worry about stripping screw heads.


You know there is an adjustment for torque on drill?


----------



## icdubois

Mate said:


> You know there is an adjustment for torque on drill?


Yeah I know but it's that little electric screw driver. Don't remember if it has torque setting but either way it's only got enough power to screw in screws, so it's great for trim outs.


----------



## michael3

icdubois said:


> Yeah I know but it's that little electric screw driver. Don't remember if it has torque setting but either way it's only got enough power to screw in screws, so it's great for trim outs.


It really is, and its really small and light weight. It might be as light as my Klein 10-1. He didn't like how it only came with one battery though.


----------



## ablyss

You young guys may not appreciate the significance of this tool as much as us older guys.:thumbup:


----------



## michael3

ablyss said:


> You young guys may not appreciate the significance of this tool as much as us older guys.:thumbup:


And a 5 gallon bucket, a toilet seat, kitty liter and a full van. TMI?


----------



## Andcura

Been working for a contractor for a while now, in college but I know I want to become an electrician, worked the summer and weekends, christmas break ect, hoping to get signed up soon but this is what I carry around to jobs, mostly industrial service calls and residential rewires, panel changes, some new construction. Just need to get me a good set of nut drivers !


----------



## nolabama

marco1343 said:


> first year apprentice started 3 months ago and heres my setup


Lol. The apprentice we have only knows what a pony is. Well that and a vise. We recently gave him a pencil and a tape measure.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

.....


----------



## Wpgshocker

Andcura said:


> Been working for a contractor for a while now, in college but I know I want to become an electrician, worked the summer and weekends, christmas break ect, hoping to get signed up soon but this is what I carry around to jobs, mostly industrial service calls and residential rewires, panel changes, some new construction. Just need to get me a good set of nut drivers !


That's a lot of duplicate tools to slug! Why so many strippers?


----------



## Andcura

Wpgshocker said:


> That's a lot of duplicate tools to slug! Why so many strippers?


Most of them stay in the bag really, mostly incase someone loses their ill lend them one of mine, really what I carry in my pouch Are the Klein journeyman linesmen, side cutters, needle nose, Greenlee Red and Green Robertson, slotted and Phillips and the 2 blue Klein strippers. One of them is 18-10 AWG and the other is 12-6 AWG stranded. The other strippers are a set of Klein cable cutters (red ones) and the others are 14/12 2 and 14/12 3 romex strippers.


----------



## Rochsolid

Andcura said:


> Been working for a contractor for a while now, in college but I know I want to become an electrician, worked the summer and weekends, christmas break ect, hoping to get signed up soon but this is what I carry around to jobs, mostly industrial service calls and residential rewires, panel changes, some new construction. Just need to get me a good set of nut drivers !


6 pairs of strippers, 4 side cutters an 3 linesman. A little overkill lol but nice setup


----------



## TGGT

That's major overkill.

Keep the extras in another bag, or leave them at home. There's no point in carrying all that with you just in case someone isn't prepared to work that day.


----------



## halfamp

If someone needs to use your tools, tell them to get bent. These are the guys that break / lose your property, and most of the time they don't even care that they do


----------



## samc

I can understand the strippers since they are fairly different but instead find one good one and stick to that. As for linesmans carry one with a crimper and tape puller and be done, that part is way overkill.


----------



## Nuzzie

New tool bag. New leather multimeter case. Pretty happy with it


----------



## Going_Commando

Nuzzie said:


> New tool bag. New leather multimeter case. Pretty happy with it


You didn't have to go and roll out the red carpet just for us :laughing:. Nice tool bag.


----------



## MAK

samc said:


> Is that true about the weight of the Veto bags? I was considering one but weight is a factor in my line of work


The veto bags are maybe a little heavier but not that much. I found that compared to some of the other bags I used to carry, the bag actually feels lighter because the shoulder straps are fairly wide so it sits on your shoulder more comfortably and the overall shape of the bag makes it easier to maneuver without bumping into stuff.
As far as durability is concerned they are very well constructed. I know I will never lose a tool from having a pocket tear. I justified the cost of the veto bag ($105. Woodworkers warehouse) by comparing what I spent on bags at Home Depot every year and half and added the cost to replace hand tools I was loosing from the pockets wearing out on the cheaper constructed bags. I have had a veto LC bag for almost 5 years without any problems. Well worth the money for me.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

samc said:


> Is that true about the weight of the Veto bags? I was considering one but weight is a factor in my line of work


I figure you're loading the thing up with a bunch of heavy tools anyway, so you're not gonna notice the weight of a few more ounces of fabric, but when it comes to wear and tear, thats where you'll see a difference.


----------



## HARRY305E

ablyss said:


> Hey Harry, I think you lost your tool bag.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Champ

hi, new member here. I'm an industrial electrician in oz. Its good seeing what other people are carrying, it gives you a few ideas :thumbsup:

My toolbag:


----------



## zac

HARRY305E said:


> How much?


$50 flat.


----------



## HARRY305E

Champ said:


> hi, new member here. I'm an industrial electrician in oz. Its good seeing what other people are carrying, it gives you a few ideas
> 
> My toolbag:


Hello Champ

Welcome to ET:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY305E

zac said:


> $50 flat.


You're a good salesmen ZAC

But I really don't need that beg...:thumbsup:


----------



## zac

HARRY305E said:


> You're a good salesmen ZAC
> 
> But I really don't need that beg...:thumbsup:


Nor do I! I've had to many and the quest continues.


----------



## oldtimer

zac said:


> Nor do I! I've had to many and the quest continues.





How about this one .....


----------



## HARRY305E

zac said:


> Nor do I! I've had to many and the quest continues.



The quest is endless,hell after 39 years I still think I need a better set up:laughing:


----------



## HARRY305E

oldtimer said:


> How about this one .....
> View attachment 34867


You know, that might do it....:laughing:


----------



## zac

oldtimer said:


> How about this one .....
> View attachment 34867


I prefer thier buckets, at least I can take handle critical situations:icon_wink::icon_wink:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

oldtimer said:


> How about this one .....
> View attachment 34867


I use 1 of these for larger tools, material and trash....all at the same time .


----------



## chewy

Ty Wrapp said:


> I use 1 of these for larger tools, material and trash....all at the same time .


What is that?


----------



## cdnelectrician

chewy said:


> What is that?


A Ditty bag


----------



## Ty Wrapp

chewy said:


> What is that?





cdnelectrician said:


> A Ditty bag


http://www.fostermanf.com/outside_plant_division_bags.html

Page down half way.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Thanks for the link, never heard of that company!


----------



## beartp515

Veto has a material bag now too!









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcospark

New to the site. Here is a photo of what I carry on a daily basis, plus a small sample of some things from my fasteners pouch below my hammer loop.


----------



## HARRY305E

Alcospark said:


> New to the site. Here is a photo of what I carry on a daily basis, plus a small sample of some things from my fasteners pouch below my hammer loop.


Nice rig !

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Safari

Alcospark said:


> New to the site. Here is a photo of what I carry on a daily basis, plus a small sample of some things from my fasteners pouch below my hammer loop.


just saw one of my best screw drivers
wellcome to the site 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisibew440

Alcospark said:


> New to the site. Here is a photo of what I carry on a daily basis, plus a small sample of some things from my fasteners pouch below my hammer loop.


Hell yeah to the occidental (wearers????) on this forum. I've got the same set. Best ever!


----------



## HARRY304E

Chrisibew440 said:


> Hell yeah to the occidental (wearers????) on this forum. I've got the same set. Best ever!


Only the best..:thumbup:


----------



## Chrisibew440

HARRY304E said:


> Only the best..:thumbup:


I've worn them for two months out of 14 years and they are still what make me get up in the morning. Besides the fact that I'm an electrician.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

Hey guys always liked this thread since I went on this site, figured that now that I'm almost a journeyman i'd how you my stuff. I'm thinking not bad for a 22 year old 5th term!


----------



## HARRY305E

Don't forget to turn your T-5 off...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

HARRY305E said:


> Don't forget to turn your T-5 off...:whistling2::laughing:


auto shut off!


----------



## HARRY305E

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> auto shut off!



I know...:thumbsup:


----------



## Alcospark

Chrisibew440 said:


> Hell yeah to the occidental (wearers????) on this forum. I've got the same set. Best ever!


Yeah, after my third set of canvas pouches wore out I picked those up. They should last a long time and have mucho storage so I can carry everything I need. Can't believe I ever used anything else.
Before I picked them up I bought a pair of klein bags I saw at the depot that were only $40. Ended up returning them after a only a day. The screwdriver slots were too small. Which was funny because you would think that klein screwdrivers would fit in a bag made by the same company!


----------



## Alcospark

Here is where I keep the rest of my tools. My van needs organized like crazy. I keep the essentials towards the back. Hole hawg, sawzall, ladder, Bosch somewhere in the mess. You can see my T5 on top of my bucket on the bottom left.


----------



## PrecisionWorks

New guy here so be gentle ...



Alcospark said:


> ... I bought a pair of klein bags I saw at the depot that were only $40.


Klein's a funny company. Their 5200-15 bag is USA made and costs about $100. Their dead ringer knock off is Chinese made, costs $40 & is sold only at the Big Box stores (Klein item 55266-15H).

The 5200-15 is a $100 bag that's worth every penny. The 55266-15H is a $20 bag selling for $40. If it looks too good to be true it probably isn't Klein USA.


----------



## PrecisionWorks

Unable to edit prior post but here are photos of the USA Klein & the Chinese Klein. 













-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A close up of the Klein USA bag shows this:


----------



## michael3

PrecisionWorks said:


> New guy here so be gentle ...
> 
> Klein's a funny company. Their 5200-15 bag is USA made and costs about $100. Their dead ringer knock off is Chinese made, costs $40 & is sold only at the Big Box stores (Klein item 55266-15H).
> 
> The 5200-15 is a $100 bag that's worth every penny. The 55266-15H is a $20 bag selling for $40. If it looks too good to be true it probably isn't Klein USA.


I learned that with a 60' fish tape and a Mc/bx stripping tool. Both Klein both cheap both were crap.


----------



## PrecisionWorks

A few more of the bags I use ...

Five or six years ago 5.11 Tactical discontinued their 3-in-1 Patrol Bag (# 56021) & I bought one for $40. It's big, the main compartment measures 19" x 13.5" x 6.25". It easily holds a Fluke 87V in hard case, Zircon 64058 circuit breaker tracer & Milwaukee 2210-20 fluorescent light tester. The end compartment stores a small soldering iron & solder. The side pouch is just right for a loaded Klein 5719 tool pouch. The current model #56045 Wingman Patrol Bag is almost identical in size & layout:









Their bags are assembled in the USA & are hard to kill. This bag is the first one out of the truck box since it holds enough stuff for simple jobs, doesn't weigh much loaded (unlike the Veto OT-XL) & carries easily with the padded shoulder strap. 

No surprise that a compact drill/impact has it's own bag. The Makita LCT300W shown below comes with everything jammed into the bag but I moved the light to the Veto bag as it's pretty large. That left room for a twist drill set (screw machine length), spare driver bits (Apex 440-2-ACR2X) and a full set of Apex magnetic nutsetters. Image below is how the tools look on day #1, my tools are beaten, dragged, dropped, dirty, etc. Tough little tools that do a ton of work & my only regret is that I waited so long to buy the kit. There's also a heavy Makita 18 volt hammer drill/driver used mostly for drilling into concrete or brick for anchor setting.










Arc flash PPE has its own bag (actually two bags). The bulky gear like bibs, jackets, hard hat/face shield, etc. go into a cheap Texsport Canvas Parachute Bag that sells for $20 on Amazon. Size is XXXL so it's perfect for stuff that doesn't weigh much but requires lots of volume. Smaller PPE fits into a Salisbury SKBAG, same XXXL size as the parachute bag but costs three times as much & is three times better constructed:










The parachute bag & the Salisbury bag take up the entire back seat of a car or truck but carry low calorie PPE for small 120/240 volt breaker panels, medium calorie PPE for big 240 volt service entrance panels & high calorie PPE for all 480/595 volt work. No way I can see to leave any of the PPE behind & still be ready for any testing or troubleshooting job. 

Inside either the parachute bag or the Salisbury bag are two small "Climate Gear" tool bags made by CLC. These are a steal at $10 for the small bag & $14 for the large one:










Made in China but extraordinarily well designed & constructed. CLC describes these as "A premium quality, weather resistant, tarpaulin parts bag that’s great for organizing small hand tools, parts, and fasteners." I agree with all that. They are great for smaller item organizing - the larger bag holds a CATIV rated Amprobe Navigator ACDC54NAV clamp meter/DMM, CATIV test leads, etc. & the smaller bag has a NSA CarbonX balaclava, cotton liners for the rubber gloves & ear plugs. These are about the only things I've ever found that don't cost much & are worth every penny plus more.


----------



## That_Dude

New CLC apron for $18. Not too shabby for a lefty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nuzzie

Didn't like the backpack so sold it. Went to just a normal plain jane canvas toolbag and actually a lot happier with it! Kinda sick of the fancy pants tool bags.


----------



## Champ

Nuzzie said:


> Didn't like the backpack so sold it. Went to just a normal plain jane canvas toolbag and actually a lot happier with it! Kinda sick of the fancy pants tool bags.


What backpack did you have? 

I'm not a big fan of the tech lc I have. It's well made and really well designed, but it's just too heavy when loaded up with gear. Especially when walking long distances on site, which is everyday for me at the moment. Call me soft but a regular canvas toolbag feels about half the weight of the veto... And unless your dragging the bag along the ground all day, probably just as tough. My opinion obviously!


----------



## Wpgshocker

Champ said:


> What backpack did you have? I'm not a big fan of the tech lc I have. It's well made and really well designed, but it's just too heavy when loaded up with gear. Especially when walking long distances on site, which is everyday for me at the moment. Call me soft but a regular canvas toolbag feels about half the weight of the veto... And unless your dragging the bag along the ground all day, probably just as tough. My opinion obviously!


That's why I returned my Veto backpack. Too heavy, too tall, not wide enough for power tools. 

I would like to see the Kunys/CLC Sw1134 but no one has it in stock.

http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=SW-1134&id=89


----------



## PrecisionWorks

Champ said:


> ... Especially when walking long distances on site, which is everyday for me at the moment.


I worked for a contractor located at a Continental Tire factory (Mt. Vernon, IL) & covered anything inside the 3.4 million square foot building. Electricians employed by CT had 3-wheel bikes with wooden tool boxes, contract electricians walked everywhere. Not unusual to take 10-15 minutes at a fast pace to get to the job. 

Got tired, literally, from the weight of a Veto Pro Pac & bought a 2-wheel nylon frame hand truck (Harper Mfg. PGCSK19BLK + the folding nose extension Pgen21Blk), about $75. One of the best investments of my life. The Veto Pac wanted to slide off but a couple of bungee cords solved that. Harper states it will haul 600# & there were a few times mine had 75# or more on board (cordless tools, big socket set, large gauge extension cord, etc.) Finished that job, still have the truck & it looks pretty good. Works like it did on day #1 as there's not much that can go wrong. 

One gripe ... it seems that every pneumatic tire today is Chinese & the Harper tires are no exception. I bought replacement tires online that are actually round ... the supplied tires weren't.


----------



## Champ

Wpgshocker said:


> That's why I returned my Veto backpack. Too heavy, too tall, not wide enough for power tools.
> 
> I would like to see the Kunys/CLC Sw1134 but no one has it in stock.
> 
> http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=SW-1134&id=89


That clc bag looks the business! I can't find it in Australia which is annoying. Is clc a brand you can get at hardware stores in the US?



PrecisionWorks said:


> I worked for a contractor located at a Continental Tire factory...


That trolleys a really good option too, I was going to buy another bag but I don't know if I can just sit the veto at home when I know how much it cost me. I'll have to see if a boiler maker at work can make me something similar :thumbsup:

The station I'm at is about 1 million square metres, but we do have push bikes to get from one side to the other if your quick enough to get one in the morning!


----------



## Wpgshocker

Champ said:


> That clc bag looks the business! I can't find it in Australia which is annoying. Is clc a brand you can get at hardware stores in the US?


 Kuny's the Canadian name for CLC. Probably so they can charge more up here. CLC does appear to the companies American brand. They also rebrand as Dewalt.


----------



## Nuzzie

This is the back to basics bag I'm using now instead of fancy toolbags. Much preferring it:thumbsup:


----------



## Slimshaneee

Nice. I have Been getting bored of all the high organization and have been fondly remembering the old simple canvas Klein bag.


----------



## electricmalone

Slimshaneee said:


> Nice. I have Been getting bored of all the high organization and have been fondly remembering the old simple canvas Klein bag.


Weird... I just ditched my fancy CLC over-organized tool bag. I went to use my Klein canvas bag, mice made a nest in it. Too many holes to use. Ended up putting all my tools into the craftsman toolbox I had as a year 1 apprentice. Been three weeks. I love it.


----------



## irish134

*tool pouches*

An electrician out of Chicago makes and sells these pouches. They're bigger than the Klein ones, and are durable. I bought two of them and couldn't be happier. He has some cool shirts and designs too. Everything is customizable with the city and local or state.

This is his site.

facebook.com/soe.chitown


----------



## irish134

*link to bag site*

https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


----------



## Chrisibew440

irish134 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


You should post this in the union forum.


----------



## zac

Just my getty up and go set up.


----------



## wendon

zac said:


> Just my getty up and go set up.


Nice dog!:thumbsup: Looks like mine. What make of dog?


----------



## zac

wendon said:


> Nice dog!:thumbsup: Looks like mine. What make of dog?


She is a Jack Russel. She is a blessing indeed!


----------



## Satch

Jack Russel terriers are awesome. We lost our old boy a couple of summers ago after twelve years. Still doesn't seem right. Smartest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## zac

Satch said:


> Jack Russel terriers are awesome. We lost our old boy a couple of summers ago after twelve years. Still doesn't seem right. Smartest dog I have ever seen.


Sorry for the loss.
Never was a "small dog guy". But a friend of mine had a Jack Russel that grew on me and helped me make the choice. I can't ever see not having one of them around (double negative)


----------



## Nuzzie

Got myself a new (used) bench toolbox. Pretty stoked with it, probably could've done with being a bit bigger but stuff it, so much easier to find tools than digging through a bag.


----------



## chewy

Nuzzie said:


> Got myself a new (used) bench toolbox. Pretty stoked with it, probably could've done with being a bit bigger but stuff it, so much easier to find tools than digging through a bag.


I think you can still buy SAFA parts if anything ever breaks from Christchurch.


----------



## PrecisionWorks

irish134 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


Cool stuff. How does he take orders & payment? I couldn't find that on his FB page.


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> I think you can still buy SAFA parts if anything ever breaks from Christchurch.


Yeah indeed. Didn't even know SAFA were an NZ company til I got this so that works out alright. Really well made box. Didn't think all my tool storage (bar tool belt) would end up being NZ made, just kinda happened.


----------



## newcastle

Just switched from this:









To this









Will give it a shot today


----------



## oldtimer

newcastle said:


> Just switched from this:
> 
> View attachment 36372
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 36373
> 
> 
> Will give it a shot today








The OP must be a noobie ... ... the tools are too clean !






:whistling2: :laughing: :jester:


----------



## newcastle

I actually take care of them, but ok give me a minute, wil drag em trough dust and dirt, so i look like a veteran.nevermind,dont think old guys would have knipex and felo in their tool bags


----------



## Rochsolid

irish134 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/soe.chitown?fref=ts


That's the dumbest thing ever


----------



## michael3

newcastle said:


> I actually take care of them, but ok give me a minute, wil drag em trough dust and dirt, so i look like a veteran.nevermind,dont think old guys would have knipex and felo in their tool bags


Knipex are my favorite pump pliers/channel lock pliers.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## newcastle

Wondering if anyone here have tried the nws and wiha channies,always wanted to know how theyre doing


----------



## gilbequick

newcastle said:


> Wondering if anyone here have tried the nws and wiha channies,always wanted to know how theyre doing


I have the NWS and Knipex pump pliers. They're both the same design and work great. If they were both the same price I'd order another pair of NWS. I like their grips slightly better. Otherwise I'd just get whichever one is cheaper.


----------



## newcastle

I've got the 10" cobras too, love them,just never seen any wihas ot nws out there.
Anyways, tried out that tool bag today, loaded up with hand tools,4 batteries,hammerdrill,impact,flashlight, box of connectors, box of emt straps, jar with screws, hauling and dragging around.
What can i say, love that massive capacity in the middle, everything is east to oversee,but i dont know how long the bottom is gonna play along eith that kind of abuse..


----------



## HARRY304E

newcastle said:


> Wondering if anyone here have tried the nws and wiha channies,always wanted to know how theyre doing


Got a picture?


----------



## HARRY304E

zac said:


> She is a Jack Russel. She is a blessing indeed!


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## newcastle

harry304e said:


> got a picture?


----------



## Black Dog

newcastle said:


> View attachment 36494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36493


:thumbsup:


----------



## newcastle

But i dont see myself buying em in the next future,instead of collecting german pump pliers, i got more serios expenses to cover..like german screwdrivers.or new 20v batteries,need more and more


----------



## tjb

More tool bag photos?

My Husky just broke. Very good bag for a few years. Looking at CLC 1528 to replace. Thoughts?


----------



## ScrewBall1

newcastle said:


> But i dont see myself buying em in the next future,instead of collecting german pump pliers, i got more serios expenses to cover..like german screwdrivers.or new 20v batteries,need more and more


Klein is making them too.


----------



## chewy

ScrewBall1 said:


> Klein is rebranding them too.


Fify.


----------



## Chase13

Got myself a new tool bag as a gift to myself for getting into my local


----------



## Dr. Evil

Sparky208 said:


> I have one and love it. It is made to last a forever


Have a online source for that? Maybe a ballpark price too?

Awesome....


----------



## Sparky208

Dr. Evil said:


> Have a online source for that? Maybe a ballpark price too? Awesome....


 I got mine locally and paid cash so they gave me a better deal, I think it was $250. Online mostly all same prices from different retailers. Here is a link for one

http://www.acetoolonline.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=5585


----------



## wsg

First year here. This is what I've got to date. I carry my pouch everywhere, and the husky bag and drill stay in the truck unless needed. I love this damn pouch though, indestructible. Bossman has had his for almost twenty years. Had to replace a couple rivets but it's still going strong. Not pictured is my assortment of drill bits, impact driver bits, bigger levels, long flex drill bits, etc.


----------



## thoenew

That's pretty impressive set up for a first year.

Looks good, got to love quality tools.


----------



## wsg

thoenew said:


> That's pretty impressive set up for a first year.
> 
> Looks good, got to love quality tools.


To be fair I guess I should have said I'm almost done my first year. Guys I work with have always told me, save up, buy the best, one tool at a time. It all adds up. And as I'm getting to rounding the corner to second year, I can definitely see it.


----------



## Black Dog

wsg said:


> To be fair I guess I should have said I'm almost done my first year. Guys I work with have always told me, save up, buy the best, one tool at a time. It all adds up. And as I'm getting to rounding the corner to second year, I can definitely see it.


Nice set up, good work....:thumbup:


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

All low voltage for me.


----------



## dawgs

Got this veto gave to me. Haven't loaded it yet.


----------



## Jeano

http://i.imgur.com/XZOTRbh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/RQYGqco.jpg

Just got the occidental in the mail today. Very impressed even without using it yet.

Missing is my M18 fuel impact and drill. Plus my hackzall


----------



## Black Dog

Jeano said:


> http://i.imgur.com/XZOTRbh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RQYGqco.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the occidental in the mail today. Very impressed even without using it yet.
> 
> Missing is my M18 fuel impact and drill. Plus my hackzall


.......

Nice, that is the pouch I use...:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

dawgs said:


> View attachment 37814
> 
> 
> Got this veto gave to me. Haven't loaded it yet.


Why did they give it to you?


----------



## Gob Bluth

Here's my current setup (1 month into the field!) The only thing not pictured is my hacksaw. I think I could get by with only my lineman's, reamer, and hacksaw, but I have some tools if the need ever arises. 

Y'all see anything I desperately need to get? I'm going to go to Home Depot after while and get some tin snips...cutting flex with a hacksaw is getting really old really quickly!









[/URL]



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14691487760/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14691638117/


----------



## Jeano

Two months in


----------



## zac

Gob Bluth said:


> Here's my current setup (1 month into the field!) The only thing not pictured is my hacksaw. I think I could get by with only my lineman's, reamer, and hacksaw, but I have some tools if the need ever arises.
> 
> Y'all see anything I desperately need to get? I'm going to go to Home Depot after while and get some tin snips...cutting flex with a hacksaw is getting really old really quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14691487760/
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14691638117/


Nice set up!
I would say you may want to get a razor knife (didn't see one).
Another channel lock to compliment the one you have. You will need it when tightening compression couplings.
Diagonal cutters (*****) are nice. I would get the blue handle ones by Klein tools. These are more costly but are good for cutting nails etc.
If you are in commercial a roto splitter (controversial topic!) is a must.
My former company provided them though.
Oh a reflective mirror is a good thing as well. You will find out soon enough that we are always face cramped into walls or crawl spaces, having a mirror gives you extra vantage points and will keep your neck from cramping!


----------



## FlyingSparks

Jeano said:


> Two months in


What's up with the red electrical tape on your tools? Is that your mark?


----------



## zac

FlyingSparks said:


> What's up with the red electrical tape on your tools? Is that your mark?


Watch out buddy, you may get sprayed. :laughing:


----------



## Jeano

Yeah, a couple people had the same tools so I marked mine


----------



## phil2846

Does anyone knownwhere i can buy the veto pro pac bags near montreal?


----------



## dawgs

Black Dog said:


> Why did they give it to you?


They wanted me to have it.


----------



## Black Dog

phil2846 said:


> Does anyone knownwhere i can buy the veto pro pac bags near montreal?


Hello Phil Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Take a look here... http://www.vetopropac.com/dealer-locator


----------



## Black Dog

dawgs said:


> They wanted me to have it.


Very nice of them....


----------



## phil2846

Thanks i will check that out.


----------



## Jeano

New addition :thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

Jeano said:


> New addition :thumbup:


Now all you need is boots for those feet:laughing:


----------



## Jeano

Black Dog said:


> Now all you need is boots for those feet:laughing:


These are still brand new!


----------



## Gob Bluth

zac said:


> Nice set up!
> I would say you may want to get a razor knife (didn't see one).
> Another channel lock to compliment the one you have. You will need it when tightening compression couplings.
> Diagonal cutters (*****) are nice. I would get the blue handle ones by Klein tools. These are more costly but are good for cutting nails etc.
> If you are in commercial a roto splitter (controversial topic!) is a must.
> My former company provided them though.
> Oh a reflective mirror is a good thing as well. You will find out soon enough that we are always face cramped into walls or crawl spaces, having a mirror gives you extra vantage points and will keep your neck from cramping!


Thanks!

I got the ***** though I ended up with the red handle "Journeyman" series because they didn't have any with blue handles. Also got a Milwaukee razor knife. Will swing for the mirror next pay period. Home Depot didn't have a roto splitter, but they don't look too expensive online, so maybe that is in store for the next check as well. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## zac

Gob Bluth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got the ***** though I ended up with the red handle "Journeyman" series because they didn't have any with blue handles. Also got a Milwaukee razor knife. Will swing for the mirror next pay period. Home Depot didn't have a roto splitter, but they don't look too expensive online, so maybe that is in store for the next check as well.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Just a heads up...you want to get the round mirror. The square one over time is to heavy and falls over on its self (at least at the home depot) . Make sure you also get a mirror less then two inches. Most of our cut inboxes will be this measurment or more.


----------



## Jeano

Black Dog said:


> .......
> 
> Nice, that is the pouch I use...:thumbup:


Would you mind posting a pic of how your pouch is set up? I love this thing just curious where others have everything in it.


----------



## Dr. Evil

bump...


----------



## Jeano

For all you with a Veto....I think I need one. I mean want one:blink:

I haven't found a place to get my hands on one near me. My question for you guys is which model would you recommend for this amount of tools? I don't require all the duplicate stuff in the photo and for power tools I only need my M18 drill and M12 impact. Thanks for any advice y'all can give. Cheers


----------



## Mich drew

Jeano said:


> For all you with a Veto....I think I need one. I mean want one:blink:
> 
> I haven't found a place to get my hands on one near me. My question for you guys is which model would you recommend for this amount of tools? I don't require all the duplicate stuff in the photo and for power tools I only need my M18 drill and M12 impact. Thanks for any advice y'all can give. Cheers




I have the Veto Otxl. It is an open top bag. The Veto XL is the closed top bag similar in size. They will both hold a boatload of tools but get heavy quick. My OTXL was weighing in at 70 pounds. They are high quality bags, thus the price, but I'm getting too old to lug that much weight around to every job.
I have opted for two smaller bags, one with tools I only need once in a while, the other with daily essentials.


----------



## zac

Which bags are you eying?


----------



## beartp515

Jeano said:


> For all you with a Veto....I think I need one. I mean want one:blink:
> 
> I haven't found a place to get my hands on one near me. My question for you guys is which model would you recommend for this amount of tools? I don't require all the duplicate stuff in the photo and for power tools I only need my M18 drill and M12 impact. Thanks for any advice y'all can give. Cheers


I would lean towards the XL. You might be able to cram that into an LC but it would be a bear to work out of. If you want to fit the drills and stuff then I would go to the XXL. But that will be one heavy bastard.


----------



## Mich drew

I've been looking at the newly released Veto MC. It's their smallest closed bag.
I have recently bought the 21 pocket CLC zippered pouch for service work and can do most small jobs with just what I carry in it.


----------



## Black Dog

Jeano said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of how your pouch is set up? I love this thing just curious where others have everything in it.


Hold on, pictures coming


----------



## zac

I use the 21 pocket as well. It's great for service calls or hanging next to a panel for Landing it. I do want something a little bigger though.


----------



## Black Dog

Jeano said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of how your pouch is set up? I love this thing just curious where others have everything in it.


.....


----------



## zac

Those strippers are killing me!


----------



## Black Dog

zac said:


> Those strippers are killing me!


They are the best, take the adjustment screw an throw it away:thumbup:



< Back to results








*Klein 1003 Wire Stripper-Cutter - Solid and Stranded Wire*


Add to Cart to See PriceWhy don't we show the price? 
Quantity







In Stock

$7.29:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## zac

Black Dog said:


> They are the best, take the adjustment screw an throw it away:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> < Back to results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Klein 1003 Wire Stripper-Cutter - Solid and Stranded Wire*
> 
> 
> Add to Cart to See PriceWhy don't we show the price?
> Quantity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Stock
> 
> $7.29:whistling2::laughing:


I learned how to strip wire with those by my Grandpa. Everytime I knicked the wire I had to start over.


----------



## Jeano

Thanks for the advice guys. Might travel a bit to get my hands on one before I buy. I am an apprentice after all

And thanks black dog for the pics. Nice to see where other people put things. I really love that pouch. After ten minutes of wearing it I knew where everything was. And not to mention the quality. Have you ever thought of getting the occidental electricians case? I like the tape holder and bit holders. Plus the three pockets for pliers on the front.


----------



## theJcK

just got this one... Klein tool backpack


----------



## FlyingSparks

theJcK said:


> just got this one... Klein tool backpack


I have been using that model for a week now. Make sure you adjust those shoulder straps, or the bucket bottom will hit your back in the wrong spot and hurt like a ____.


----------



## Mshow1323

Two things. 
1. Why do you guys need strippers if you're constantly carrying your kleins around?
2. How in the heck did you guys get all your money to buy a gigantic set of tools AND a Veto? 

Now back on topic. I would strongly suggest using a multiple bag setup. You're going to hate carry every tool when you only use a dozen per day. I have a Veto LC, ANOTHER BAG FOR MY 12v, another for my 20v, and yet another for misc crap that I may use once a week. 

And Another thing, unless you working outside in the rain, or in filthy factories, opt for the open top bags. You'll never close the damn thing anyway.


----------



## Black Dog

zac said:


> I learned how to strip wire with those by my Grandpa. Everytime I knicked the wire I had to start over.



Takes some practice, but once you get a feel for them you love them:thumbsup:

Take some of that old cloth covered rubber conductors and try those they strip easy..


----------



## Black Dog

Mshow1323 said:


> Two things.
> 1. Why do you guys need strippers if you're constantly carrying your kleins around?
> 2. How in the heck did you guys get all your money to buy a gigantic set of tools AND a Veto?
> 
> Now back on topic. I would strongly suggest using a multiple bag setup. You're going to hate carry every tool when you only use a dozen per day. I have a Veto LC, ANOTHER BAG FOR MY 12v, another for my 20v, and yet another for misc crap that I may use once a week.
> 
> And Another thing, unless you working outside in the rain, or in filthy factories, opt for the open top bags. You'll never close the damn thing anyway.


Easy, with the Klein's people gouge the wire then it snaps off inside wire nuts and break off of devices.

Many guys struggle stripping with their Klein's and are better off using a set of strippers .


----------



## zac

If I'm making up all day my hand would fall is l off using lineman. 
I have and will do it, but stripping wire with linemans is not my cup of tea.


----------



## BobW

WSG 
Nice setup
who makes your pouch


----------



## ace4545

been trying to post pics but overtime i try to upload it fails, one time it said I'm missing a security token :/


----------



## Black Dog

ace4545 said:


> been trying to post pics but overtime i try to upload it fails, one time it said I'm missing a security token :/


Do This...





480sparky said:


> *In order to post (insert) photos and images on this forum, the image must have a URL address. Something like http://www.hereiswheremyphotois.jpg.*
> *Images on your computer's hard drive cannot be displayed as the forum does not have access to your hard drive. You must have this URL address in order to post a photo.*
> 
> *How to post photos & images:*
> 
> *1. Open an account at **http://www.photobucket.com**. It’s free.*
> *Upload your images there.*
> 
> *2. Remember that the larger the image size, the longer it takes to upload and download. Keep that in mind, especially for our users that have dial-up internet service. If need be, please resize your photos before uploading them. If you have a standard, free PhotoBucket account, your images will be resized automatically to 600-pixels in one direction at a maximum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For this demonstration, I will use my image of a 1953 Codebook.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. When you want to post an image, find the image in your Photobucket account. There will be a line below the image titled "Image Code", andwill have the URL address for that image. Highlight that line, then Copy (Ctrl+C) the information. (In some cases, the URL will be automatically copied when you click on it. If you have set up your account to do this automatically, then “Copied” will appear there when the information is placed in your Clipboard)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Now go to the thread you wish to post your photo in, and begin your response. *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to where you want to insert an image, place your curser there and Insert the URL (CTRL+V).*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> The Image Code that you copied from the PhotoBucket page will appear when you Paste (CTRL+V) it. It will be the URL of the image wrapped in the Image tags the forum software will need in order to show the image.* *Don't worry that you don't see the image or the text looks like mumbo-jumbo.... it's just HTML.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on “Preview Post”, the image will be displayed. If it’s not the right image, or not where you want it, scroll down and choose to edit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've got the post the way you want it, go ahead and "Submit Post".*


----------



## Grou77

Does anyone have a veto pro pac xl for sale ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


----------



## local134gt

Grou77 said:


> Does anyone have a veto pro pac xl for sale ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


Where are you located?


----------



## Grou77

Montreal canada 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


----------



## local134gt

Grou77 said:


> Montreal canada
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de electriciantalk.com


I have one I'd like to sell, but shipping would be problematic I'm sure


----------



## ggrumpy

Need a little help with tool pouch set up. I am a new commercial electricians apprentice and I was looking at Oxy 3in tool belt with large electricians pouch on right side, hammer holder in back and 3 pocket fastener pouch and right side. Want to spend once and have it last a long time. Is this over kill ?


----------



## Black Dog

ggrumpy said:


> Need a little help with tool pouch set up. I am a new commercial electricians apprentice and I was looking at Oxy 3in tool belt with large electricians pouch on right side, hammer holder in back and 3 pocket fastener pouch and right side. Want to spend once and have it last a long time. Is this over kill ?


Nope it's great I've have been using mine about 4 years now and it holding up no problem:thumbsup:


----------



## ggrumpy

Black Dog, do you have the larger electricians pouch 5589 ( the one I want) or the smaller one 5500. Also which 3 pocket fastener bag do you use. Pics would be great. :blink:


----------



## Black Dog

ggrumpy said:


> Black Dog, do you have the larger electricians pouch 5589 ( the one I want) or the smaller one 5500. Also which 3 pocket fastener bag do you use. Pics would be great. :blink:


Check out this post.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index71/#post1335600


----------



## Black Dog

ggrumpy said:


> Black Dog, do you have the larger electricians pouch 5589 ( the one I want) or the smaller one 5500. Also which 3 pocket fastener bag do you use. Pics would be great. :blink:


Here is the set http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5036&type=


----------



## ggrumpy

Thanks Black Dog. That's the smaller one, will have to look at it again. Originally I thought it was gonna be too small.


----------



## Cincycaddy

I'll snap a picture of a few of my co-workers.


----------



## ggrumpy

Thank you.


----------



## daks

I've been using a Kuny's EL807H and really liked it, Especially the handle on it.

Last month I got the 5500 in the mail.









Used it for the past month now, and have to say I definitely like this one (5500) over all my previous ones. It being more compact (front to back when on your hip) seems more comfortable when you are walking. The smooth backing on it does not rub on your pantleg. It does stick out sideways more that the Kuny, which is something to consider if your going into confined areas. But holds the same amount of stuff as the Kuny which is surprising as it "appears" smaller.


----------



## Salvatoreg02

daks said:


> I've been using a Kuny's EL807H and really liked it, Especially the handle on it. Last month I got the 5500 in the mail. Used it for the past month now, and have to say I definitely like this one (5500) over all my previous ones. It being more compact (front to back when on your hip) seems more comfortable when you are walking. The smooth backing on it does not rub on your pantleg. It does stick out sideways more that the Kuny, which is something to consider if your going into confined areas. But holds the same amount of stuff as the Kuny which is surprising as it "appears" smaller.


 why would you need to carry so many tools at once??


----------



## ponyboy

Salvatoreg02 said:


> why would you need to carry so many tools at once??



That's not even bad. I've seen people in this site that carry around a ridiculous amount of tools. Like a veto xl stuffed to the brim or rolling carts with hundreds of tools


----------



## Black Dog

Salvatoreg02 said:


> why would you need to carry so many tools at once??


Come-on man, this is a toolaholic thread:laughing:


----------



## daks

Salvatoreg02 said:


> why would you need to carry so many tools at once??


 Well the other side of the belt has a M12 screwdriver, bit-holder pouch and a fluke meter case. :thumbsup:

I've cut down to the "bare minimum" as it does get heavy. 

Some days I'll go from an office building, to an industrial site, then finish with a resi-job. 

I have a "mini" pouch belt that I'll fill for specific repetitive tasks and leave the big one in the truck.


----------



## Black Dog

daks said:


> I've been using a Kuny's EL807H and really liked it, Especially the handle on it.
> 
> Last month I got the 5500 in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 39572
> 
> 
> Used it for the past month now, and have to say I definitely like this one (5500) over all my previous ones. It being more compact (front to back when on your hip) seems more comfortable when you are walking. The smooth backing on it does not rub on your pantleg. It does stick out sideways more that the Kuny, which is something to consider if your going into confined areas. But holds the same amount of stuff as the Kuny which is surprising as it "appears" smaller.
> 
> View attachment 39573


:thumbsup:


----------



## herby

Just ordered a couple of Ergodine Arsenal bags from their closeout section: http://retailstore.ergodyne.com/Category/56_0/Gear_Storage.aspx

Pretty cheap compared to their retail price, paid a little over $50 for an oval bucket and their medium canvas bag. I haven't heard much about this brand although according to their marketing they use a good heavy weight canvas. I guess I'll see when they come in if I got a good deal or not.


----------



## Grogan14

herby said:


> Just ordered a couple of Ergodine Arsenal bags from their closeout section: http://retailstore.ergodyne.com/Category/56_0/Gear_Storage.aspx


Thanks for posting about the clearance stuff. Got a couple of canvas items real cheap. I have a couple of their ballistic bags I got on clearance from Amazon awhile back, very similar to the Veto, and they're really high quality. Assuming that the canvas buckets are just as good.


----------



## Black Dog

herby said:


> Just ordered a couple of Ergodine Arsenal bags from their closeout section: http://retailstore.ergodyne.com/Category/56_0/Gear_Storage.aspx
> 
> Pretty cheap compared to their retail price, paid a little over $50 for an oval bucket and their medium canvas bag. I haven't heard much about this brand although according to their marketing they use a good heavy weight canvas. I guess I'll see when they come in if I got a good deal or not.


Welcome aboard...:thumbsup:


----------



## Champ

Since I bought a new drill & parts pouch, and I've been doing a bit of residential work, I thought I'd take a snap of my resi tool belt:










I don't carry much but it stops me visiting the toolbag constantly.


----------



## Black Dog

Champ said:


> Since I bought a new drill & parts pouch, and I've been doing a bit of residential work, I thought I'd take a snap of my resi tool belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't carry much but it stops me visiting the toolbag constantly.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon

This thread has over a million views.... wow and this is the first time I looked at it-- some mod I am...


----------



## modified electric

Some pics of my main bag


----------



## Black Dog

Dennis Alwon said:


> This thread has over a million views.... wow and this is the first time I looked at it-- some mod I am...


I'll bet you clicked on it 50,000 times:laughing:


----------



## beartp515

Champ said:


> Since I bought a new drill & parts pouch, and I've been doing a bit of residential work, I thought I'd take a snap of my resi tool belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't carry much but it stops me visiting the toolbag constantly.


Who makes those pouches? Never seen them before.


----------



## EEngineer

beartp515 said:


> Who makes those pouches? Never seen them before.


Buckaroo, Made in Australia
http://www.buckarooleather.com.au/


----------



## Champ

Yep, buckaroo makes the parts pouch, and larosa leather goods makes the tool pouch. Both Australian made. I don't know much about leather, but the buckaroo leather is a lot softer (higher quality?) than the larosa, which is breaking In after about a month of use. 
They are both quite expensive, around the price of occidental gear, but they are the best available here.


----------



## Nuzzie

New bag

Moved from a Veto LC to this. Definitely the best toolbag I've brought, good mix of pockets to keep organised, but enough big open spaces and pockets to easily store larger stuff without sacrificing pockets. No annoying handle in the middle makes it feel really accessible. Only downside is the floppiness of it.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Nuzzie said:


> New bag
> 
> Moved from a Veto LC to this. Definitely the best toolbag I've brought, good mix of pockets to keep organised, but enough big open spaces and pockets to easily store larger stuff without sacrificing pockets. No annoying handle in the middle makes it feel really accessible. Open downside is the floppiness of it.



That thing looks like it was made from my old rain coat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bradslusserelectric

What brand is it


----------



## bradslusserelectric

Nuzzie said:


> New bag
> 
> Moved from a Veto LC to this. Definitely the best toolbag I've brought, good mix of pockets to keep organised, but enough big open spaces and pockets to easily store larger stuff without sacrificing pockets. No annoying handle in the middle makes it feel really accessible. Open downside is the floppiness of it.


What brand is it


----------



## Nuzzie

Beehive toolbags, made in australia


----------



## Nuzzie

Wpgshocker said:


> That thing looks like it was made from my old rain coat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


haha you're not that far off. it's made from vinyl, but it's bloody thick vinyl, bag feels tough as nails


----------



## Black Dog

EEngineer said:


> Buckaroo, Made in Australia
> http://www.buckarooleather.com.au/


:thumbsup:


----------



## CGW

Vinyl? Do you get the impression that will hold up over time?


----------



## CGW

Nuzzie said:


> haha you're not that far off. it's made from vinyl, but it's bloody thick vinyl, bag feels tough as nails


Vinyl? Do you get the impression that will hold up over time? I think vinyl and i think it gets cold and tears.


----------



## Dr. Evil

Vinyl Bags are nothing new. Been around a long time in the Linemans world and yeah they are good for keeping your tools dry much like a raincoat...:

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/nylonvinyl-tool-bags/vinyl-equipment-bags-orange

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/nylonvinyl-tool-bags/vinyl-equipment-bag-black


----------



## Cdawg

Occidental leather tool belt or the klein nylon 55298H tool belt? Any suggestions? I have a cheap leather tool pouch (from lowes i didn't know any better) now and I really don't know if I like leather or not because the one I have now is super stiff and not what I need. The occidental is expensive but if it lasts then I can justify it.


----------



## Nschtib

I just recently got the Occidental 5500 and I absolutely love it. I doubt you would regret your decision.


----------



## RMRiggs

After working several low voltage jobs over the past 8 years I have decided to make the switch to electrical work and have just started my first job as an apprentice. These are the tools I keep in my bag and belt, it's a mixture of stuff I have collected from several jobs. Some of it is decent stuff, some of it is cheap crap. I'm pretty sure I will be adding to this and replacing some of the cheap stuff over the next several months. Before finding this forum I would have no doubt bought more Klein, but I might have to look at some wiha stuff now.


----------



## RMRiggs

Ill link it this way since flickr doesn't want to cooperate…

https://flic.kr/p/rgba1C

https://flic.kr/p/rgba2j


----------



## Cdawg

If you want to buy klein stuff then go to a supply house. Don't buy klein from Home Depot. (I don't know if you like klein or not just a piece of advice because I love their screw drivers and got screwed by HD)


----------



## RMRiggs

Cdawg said:


> If you want to buy klein stuff then go to a supply house. Don't buy klein from Home Depot. (I don't know if you like klein or not just a piece of advice because I love their screw drivers and got screwed by HD)


How so? On price?


----------



## Cdawg

Several people have told me that klein lets HD sell products that came out somewhat flawed. They may be some what cheaper but the quality sucks. I love klein and I bought a pair of strippers from HD lasted me a few months. Went to the supply house all they had were kleins so I bought the same pair and lasted me over a year and are still going strong.


----------



## chewy

Cdawg said:


> Several people have told me that klein lets HD sell products that came out somewhat flawed. They may be some what cheaper but the quality sucks. I love klein and I bought a pair of strippers from HD lasted me a few months. Went to the supply house all they had were kleins so I bought the same pair and lasted me over a year and are still going strong.


That sounds like moronic gossip from construction sites.


----------



## Cdawg

It may be. Don't shoot me I'm the messenger. I agree that klein quality has dropped bad. I haven't had problems myself but I know others who have


----------



## RubyTuesday

I like to keep it old school :thumbsup:, this Is when I first bought it. 




Cdawg said:


> It may be. Don't shoot me I'm the messenger. I agree that klein quality has dropped bad. I haven't had problems myself but I know others who have


This is true, is some cases. I have a second bag because everything doesn't fit in the one above, it's also from Klein. It has all kinds of holes in it and I've had it for a lesser period of time.

Do not buy this bag! :


----------



## Cdawg

RubyTuesday said:


> I like to keep it old school :thumbsup:, this Is when I first bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, is some cases. I have a second bag because everything doesn't fit in the one above, it's also from Klein. It has all kinds of holes in it and I've had it for a lesser period of time.
> 
> Do not buy this bag! :



Well when several people told me I kind of believed it when the strippers I bought had the exact problem others had.


----------



## lortech

*What about a purpous driven dolly to carry supplies and took bag?*

I really try to reduce my tripps to the truck because most of my work is in malls and those long walks eat up productive time. I do not do electrical but low voltage, so my stock is minimal and can carry it with me. Problem is, its difficult to carry 1-3 boxes of network cable, a parts box with parts, and my laptop "I need to gain access to the network at times". It would be great if a purpous made dolly that can handle all that equipment at once so no need to go back to the truck. Any one here have any ideas?


----------



## daveEM

> Problem is, its difficult to carry 1-3 boxes of network cable, a parts box with parts, and my laptop


I use the little collapsible wheeler. Picked it up at Home Depot. As she stands there she is 26x14x3 inches.










The Systainers are another story. :thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp

lortech said:


> I really try to reduce my tripps to the truck because most of my work is in malls and those long walks eat up productive time. I do not do electrical but low voltage, so my stock is minimal and can carry it with me. Problem is, its difficult to carry 1-3 boxes of network cable, a parts box with parts, and my laptop "I need to gain access to the network at times". It would be great if a purpous made dolly that can handle all that equipment at once so no need to go back to the truck. Any one here have any ideas?


Have you seen this...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/great-cart-electrician-71022/


----------



## ben journeyman

*here are some pics of my bags tools*

im learning how to post pics


----------



## ben journeyman

unnamed-9.jpg unnamed-8.jpg unnamed-7.jpg


----------



## ben journeyman




----------



## ben journeyman

unnamed-9.jpg


----------



## ben journeyman

*Got it*


----------



## ben journeyman




----------



## ben journeyman




----------



## ben journeyman

There got all of them sorry if i annoyed anyone, still learning how to post. This is part of my gear. the last pic is a digital bender made it for fun and im to lazy to stick probes into the receptacle so i made this little gadget it even trips arcfault breakers. I wonder what you people think?


----------



## Black Dog

ben journeyman said:


>


Good Job and Welcome aboard...:thumbup:

What is that thing on your pipe bender?


----------



## Voltron

Black Dog said:


> Good Job and Welcome aboard...:thumbup:
> 
> What is that thing on your pipe bender?


It's looks like a digital level, and also maybe an mp3 player. Two birds


----------



## Black Dog

4SQUARE said:


> It's looks like a digital level, and also maybe an mp3 player. Two birds


One stone:laughing:


----------



## ben journeyman

Its a digital bender, as the bender rolls the degrees change. When you stand a bender it should be at 22.5 degrees. I made it cuz i didnt want to be limited by my level 30 deg. ,45 deg., 22.5 deg., 90 deg. Now by knowing your multiplier i can bend any degree offset i want, for those floor to floor pentrations where all you have is your distance from the back of conduit and wall with a little math i can decide how long i want my offset, for example. Its not as precise as a bubble level but with a digital level you get way more consistancy its easier to observe and numbers dont lie. I also can bend in real low light. Oh and where this really shines are 3 point saddles its possible now with little experience to do any degree you would like making pulling wire so much easier. Although i wouldnt do some funky bends in the electrical room people are used to seeing your standard bends.
The other gadget i took a plug tester installed some DPDT switches with a an output for your meter so i can read line to neutral neutral to ground etc. with a throw a switch instead of fumbling around not sure if im making proper contact with leads i also installed a 3238 ohm coil in parrellel withe power resisters for a low current of 55 milliamps line to ground to trip arcfault with a throw of the switch, cutler hammer are easily tripped but square d im still struggling with, might have to lower the current. Or just short out ground and neutral but thats no fun.


----------



## RMRiggs

Upgraded my belt this week, new fastener pouch and ditched my old adjustable nylon belt for a 3" leather one… have been much happier since…


----------



## Jlarson

New XL.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Is that an Oxy tote?

How about some details on the red zipper pouch.


----------



## madbubba

http://prntscr.com/6egkakHere is mine. Couple things missing. Obviously the 4 footer won't fit in the tool bag haha.


----------



## five.five-six

I need to spend some time in this thread. I have been using a bucket with one of those things over it for about 15 years. Tools dissapear, tools show up. I have decided to start calling it the Bermuda triangle.


----------



## newcastle

five.five-six said:


> I need to spend some time in this thread. I have been using a bucket with one of those things over it for about 15 years. Tools dissapear, tools show up. I have decided to start calling it the Bermuda triangle.


Might find a missing airplane there


----------



## five.five-six

newcastle said:


> Might find a missing airplane there



I was hoping to find Hilliary's emails in there.

I have 5 bags ATM. I do a bit of structured cableing.

I have:

Twisted pair bag
Coax bag
Clip on belt bag for trim/finish
Saddle bags for rough/pipe work
Bucket with the pouches thing (Bermuda triangle) which I would like to replace with something better organized.


----------



## jeremy

New here. 

Here is some of my tools:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newcastle

jeremy said:


> New here. Here is some of my tools: Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the white bag for?
You might wanna try out a fiberglass hammer and lose the estwing, you will love how light it is


----------



## Voltron

newcastle said:


> What's the white bag for?
> You might wanna try out a fiberglass hammer and lose the estwing, you will love how light it is


Hot gloves


----------



## jeremy

I'll have to look into that! And yes the white bag is the hot gloves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog

jeremy said:


> New here.
> 
> Here is some of my tools:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Jeremy; Welcome aboard...:thumbup:

I'm glad you finally were able to remember your password after 7 years of trying to log in........:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## newcastle

Black Dog said:


> Hello Jeremy; Welcome aboard...:thumbup: I'm glad you finally were able to remember your password after 7 years of trying to log in........:whistling2::laughing:


he had to hire a hacker😊


----------



## jeremy

Didn't even remember signing up that long ago... Man time flys I guess. I went to register and it said i already was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electronv

First Year Apprentice (3 months) Still have plenty to add


----------



## RMRiggs

How do you like that Milwaukee bag?


----------



## Electronv

It's great. Durable and plenty of space, and I do a lot of solar so I'm up and down roofs and ladders all day so its convenient.


----------



## RMRiggs

So here is the current rendition of my collection. The top row is what i carry on my tool belt, the stuff I use almost every day. The rest of it stays in a bag where I can grab what I need for each job. My power tools (not in the picture) stay in another bag that I usually bring in to the job.


----------



## deverson

I remember that tool in the bottom right hand corner. Just can't remember what you call it or how it works! I think I saw one in a museum one time.


----------



## Electronv

I use a knipex cutter to strip larger than 14/16 awg wire, its the tool under the green impact bit set. Does anyone else do that instead of wire strippers?


----------



## RMRiggs

deverson said:


> I remember that tool in the bottom right hand corner. Just can't remember what you call it or how it works! I think I saw one in a museum one time.


I haven't touched it in quite a while but I keep it around for "just in case".


----------



## zac

deverson said:


> I remember that tool in the bottom right hand corner. Just can't remember what you call it or how it works! I think I saw one in a museum one time.


Yeah, I've seen some survival guys using that to make a fire! :laughing:
I don't think I have used one this millennium but I still own one. It just stays in the garage now.


----------



## bduerler

Ok here is my new tool case and tools for Honeywell. Not pictured is the Fluke 773, Fluke 789, and the Brady labeler. They are on order. But with those plus this I can handle all process and non process fire and gas detection systems and all other controls and low voltage systems and industrial security systems.


----------



## Dock

If that's a pelican case I've had two small ones for over 10 years and have never had one issue.


----------



## bduerler

Dock said:


> If that's a pelican case I've had two small ones for over 10 years and have never had one issue.


Pelican 1610


----------



## Jlarson

I just got 2 1510's to store flukes in the back seat of my 150.


----------



## tjb

puma1277 said:


>



I have this bag. 

I love the layout. Maybe some day I'll post all I keep in it. Love the layout ... HATE the quality.

 and 
Had it about a month and the whole thing sags to one side. A week ago the metal clip that holds one side of the shoulder strap on snapped. Yes, the metal snapped. Simply under load. While it was on my shoulder. So I repaired it by using a carabiner instead. Two days ago, same deal. Just under load, hanging my shoulder halfway up an extension ladder, the metal clip on the shoulder strap's other side snapped. No torque or tension, just hanging from my shoulder. Crap quality. Awful. Love the layout.

It has that slot underneath which comes with a tackle box right? Those things always smash. I took the cheesy plastic box out and you know what? Two Dewalt clam shell boxes fit perfect. Awesome design.

Horrid quality. Can't wait for it to really break somehow, so I can replace it. Ugh.


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> Ok here is my new tool case and tools for Honeywell.


What's that pair of pliers to the left of the stripmasters, manual ferrule crimper?


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> What's that pair of pliers to the left of the stripmasters, manual ferrule crimper?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007H...&dpID=311+mFksMpL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40


----------



## bduerler

chewy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007H...&dpID=311+mFksMpL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40


That's them but it the made in swiss version not the made in Taiwan

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004QJV3CU/ref=pd_aw_sbs_8/188-9111962-3004743?pi=AC_SX230_QL60


----------



## CGW

tjb said:


> I have this bag.
> 
> I love the layout. Maybe some day I'll post all I keep in it. Love the layout ... HATE the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Horrid quality. Can't wait for it to really break somehow, so I can replace it. Ugh.




That's sad to hear. I've been looking at this bag for awhile now :icon_sad:


----------



## mdnitedrftr

tjb said:


> Horrid quality. Can't wait for it to really break somehow, so I can replace it. Ugh.


My boss had the same bag, and problem. The dividers just have a thin piece of plastic in it. You could try shoring it up with a thin piece of metal...


----------



## RMRiggs

Picked one of these up to be my new drill box...


----------



## Black Dog

bduerler said:


> Ok here is my new tool case and tools for Honeywell. Not pictured is the Fluke 773, Fluke 789, and the Brady labeler. They are on order. But with those plus this I can handle all process and non process fire and gas detection systems and all other controls and low voltage systems and industrial security systems.


Good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## btharmy

tjb said:


> I have this bag. I love the layout. Maybe some day I'll post all I keep in it. Love the layout ... HATE the quality. http://s1186.photobucket.com/user/santascause/media/21C0801D-7CB5-482A-BD5D-CEADCAD4D76F.jpg.html and Had it about a month and the whole thing sags to one side. A week ago the metal clip that holds one side of the shoulder strap on snapped. Yes, the metal snapped. Simply under load. While it was on my shoulder. So I repaired it by using a carabiner instead. Two days ago, same deal. Just under load, hanging my shoulder halfway up an extension ladder, the metal clip on the shoulder strap's other side snapped. No torque or tension, just hanging from my shoulder. Crap quality. Awful. Love the layout. It has that slot underneath which comes with a tackle box right? Those things always smash. I took the cheesy plastic box out and you know what? Two Dewalt clam shell boxes fit perfect. Awesome design. Horrid quality. Can't wait for it to really break somehow, so I can replace it. Ugh.


Buy the Ideal version. Tuff Tote is the name. It has a similar layout. Guaranteed for life. Holds it's shape. It cost $250 but worth every penny.


----------



## modified electric

I just got my first veto bag today I got the mb2 needed a good meter bag for my new megger so I thought I would start small with the vetoes because of the price if I like this one I will get more


----------



## tjb

btharmy said:


> Buy the Ideal version. Tuff Tote is the name. It has a similar layout. Guaranteed for life. Holds it's shape. It cost $250 but worth every penny.


At some point I'm going to get the occidental 5588. Lots of money though.


----------



## btharmy

tjb said:


> At some point I'm going to get the occidental 5588. Lots of money though.


That is the dilemma I am facing right now. My tuff tote was stolen and now I am debating on another Ideal tuff tote or Occidental 5585.


----------



## Black Dog

btharmy said:


> That is the dilemma I am facing right now. My tuff tote was stolen and now I am debating on another Ideal tuff tote or Occidental 5585.


Occidental 5585. Made in the USA..:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy

Black Dog said:


> Occidental 5585. Made in the USA..:thumbup:


Sorry Harry, I whimped out and bought the Ideal Premium leather 35-975 today.

4 reasons:

1. I had one before and loved it

2. Price, I paid $210.26 with free shipping and the Occidental was at least $286 all day long. 

3. It is guaranteed for life as opposed to Occidental's 2 yr warranty

4: I can't do this for much longer









How do guys work out of a wide mouth bag. Digging for tools was killing my productivity not to mention my poor little fingers.


----------



## archbid

chewy said:


> That sounds like moronic gossip from construction sites.


It's not precisely true, but it's close.

Hd (and walmart) basically go to a vendor and say here's the price, what do you got. Many vendors just created a new ski with similar specs, but with plastic gears (or some other way to hit the price).


----------



## isaacelectricllc

I know it's too late to matter to the op, but I bought a new leather tool tote off eBay. 

Someone makes them in his garage or basement. I don't remember the name, just search leather tool tote on eBay. There are two sizes. I got the 8X12 for $200. There is a smaller version for $185. I've only seen pictures of the occidental, but these look identical to the ideal that I have seen in person. They are extremely well built and hold all I need and then some.


----------



## CGW

btharmy said:


> 4: I can't do this for much longer
> 
> View attachment 56497
> 
> 
> How do guys work out of a wide mouth bag. Digging for tools was killing my productivity not to mention my poor little fingers.


So true. Nothing like driving a screw driver under a fingernail rooting around like that.


----------



## btharmy

CGW said:


> So true. Nothing like driving a screw driver under a fingernail rooting around like that.


It's not an issue now that I got my new Ideal Tuff Tote.


----------



## herby

btharmy said:


> It's not an issue now that I got my new Ideal Tuff Tote.


Nice looking tote there. Why do you keep your channellocks handle down though? It seems inconvenient.


----------



## CGW

Well I just bought the CLC 1539 and damn this thing is huge! I haven't taken a real pic yet, but here's the stock photo. I halfway slightly regret it because it's so large.


----------



## btharmy

herby said:


> Nice looking tote there. Why do you keep your channellocks handle down though? It seems inconvenient.


Because the handles taper to a point and as a result are skinnier than the jaws. They slide in and out without getting hung up on the tote or other tools. 









Besides, when I put them in handles up, it seems like the handles open up and when I try to put another tool into the tote it ends up jammed between the channellock handles instead of next to the channellocks.


----------



## archbid

Anyone tried the Ergodyne Arsenal 5850? Looking for a smaller bag for core tools.

http://www.amazon.com/Ergodyne-Arsenal-5850-Buddies-Clamshell/dp/B00B9VGZIA#


----------



## bill39

CGW said:


> Well I just bought the CLC 1539 and damn this thing is huge! I haven't taken a real pic yet, but here's the stock photo. I halfway slightly regret it because it's so large.


I've had the CLC-1537 for several years and love it. Since I don't need to carry any power tools it's just the right size for my needs (13x13x7). 

Very durable too.


----------



## theJcK

I still believe the Klein backpack is one of the best core tools bag that you can still climb to rooftops with.


----------



## noble

Another option is the DeWALT DGL573.

It is an upgraded 1537 with more features.


----------



## CGW

bill39 said:


> I've had the CLC-1537 for several years and love it. Since I don't need to carry any power tools it's just the right size for my needs (13x13x7).
> 
> Very durable too.


Yeah, I may convert the 1539 to a carry all for my "home" tools, and get the smaller 1537 for work.


----------



## Error

Upgrading the tool chest


----------



## Black Dog

btharmy said:


> Sorry Harry, I whimped out and bought the Ideal Premium leather 35-975 today.
> 
> 4 reasons:
> 
> 1. I had one before and loved it
> 
> 2. Price, I paid $210.26 with free shipping and the Occidental was at least $286 all day long.
> 
> 3. It is guaranteed for life as opposed to Occidental's 2 yr warranty
> 
> 4: I can't do this for much longer
> 
> View attachment 56497
> 
> 
> How do guys work out of a wide mouth bag. Digging for tools was killing my productivity not to mention my poor little fingers.


That bag is no fun at all.

Your new tote looks good...:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy

Took some time to clean out my veto today.


----------



## chewy

Construction bags and electrical pouch while Im at it.


----------



## lj973gm

noble said:


> Another option is the DeWALT DGL573.
> 
> It is an upgraded 1537 with more features.


CLC 1573 is $31

Dewalt DGL573 is $60

At twice the price I bought the CLC. The main advantage is the light on the dewalt bag. I personally have a light on my hard hat since it is too handy to be without for commercial/industrial work.


----------



## Grogan14

btharmy said:


> 4: I can't do this for much longer
> 
> View attachment 56497
> 
> 
> How do guys work out of a wide mouth bag. Digging for tools was killing my productivity not to mention my poor little fingers.


That bag is a total nightmare.


----------



## fred98

my tool bag is in the job box at work, but here is the newest tool I have added to it. :thumbup:


----------



## bjjohns

fred98 said:


> my tool bag is in the job box at work, but here is the newest tool I have added to it. :thumbup:


Slide hammer?


----------



## bjjohns

bjjohns said:


> Slide hammer?


Never mind, I looked it up. You bought a cable insertion (punch) tool for insulated foam walls. Kinda cool. No wire sheathing damage?


----------



## fred98

bjjohns said:


> Never mind, I looked it up. You bought a cable insertion (punch) tool for insulated foam walls. Kinda cool. No wire sheathing damage?


 nope there was no damage to the sheathing, it was very well designed. there are no sharp edges on the tool :thumbsup:


----------



## M-8

Veto pro pac MC.


----------



## NsparkyNV

I'm an apprentice getting ready to start school. This is my gear so far. Went with the CLC 1539 until I can get a Veto down the road. Not bad for a new guy I think


----------



## NsparkyNV

NsparkyNV said:


> I'm an apprentice getting ready to start school. This is my gear so far. Went with the CLC 1539 until I can get a Veto down the road. Not bad for a new guy I think


Nice bag. Holds everything well. No digging around I like that.


----------



## 120/208

Just got a new Veto tool bag today. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## RMRiggs

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Ink&Brass

RMRiggs said:


> Happy Birthday to me!


 My coworker got that after I got the 9596 model. They're so damn good.


----------



## pjholguin

What brand?


----------



## RMRiggs

Occidental


----------



## CGW

NsparkyNV said:


> Nice bag. Holds everything well. No digging around I like that.


I have this same bag. So far I'm really liking it. But it was waaay bigger than I was expecting (I ordered it online without seeing it in person)


----------



## Black Dog

RMRiggs said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 61890


Looks good....:thumbsup:


----------



## Grizwaldo

entered the trade in January, my setup so far.


----------



## tjb

All right! Keep em coming!


----------



## Black Dog

tjb said:


> All right! Keep em coming!


Good stuff!


----------



## fistofbolts




----------



## RMRiggs

We have had a few new guys show up with that very same set...


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Grizwaldo said:


> entered the trade in January, my setup so far.


All I see is squares with X's in them!


----------



## Frank_fxt

1st year apprentice, nutdrivers are next!


----------



## Gnome

*Tool bag*

This is my daily carry. I'd probably prefer an open top but I need something closed for air travel and security in gang boxes.

Outside:


Plier Side Pocket:


Wrench Side Pocket:


Screwdriver Centre:


Other Centre:


Tools:


I only have two real complaints with this bag:


The handles are in the way of either the centre pocket or the side pocket when the bag is open. I must flip the handle on the screwdriver side a 100 times a day. Would have been better if they attached to the side pockets..
Doesn't handle the nut drivers very well. The bottom of the screwdriver holders is a slit pocket that nut drivers do not fit in.
Having read the whole thread now I'm jonesing for a new bag that I can setup custom screwdriver holders via plastic pipe.


----------



## Jgallo

*Klein Backpack*

I broke down and got myself a klein back pack just this week. Most of my guys are using them now and all I've been hearing is how great they are and this and that. So i hopped on the bandwagon. The bag is convenient, now let's see how durable it is!

-J.Gallo 
http://electriciansacramentocalifornia.com


----------



## Black Dog

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Dog

chewy said:


> Construction bags and electrical pouch while Im at it.


How may set ups do you have?


----------



## Wpgshocker

Just got the Klein 55431 organizer, good little service bag.
The solid bottom is nice, lots of pockets that you can actually use.
A little heavy, but seems well put together.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

My helper has one of those klien bags. My prob with it is it's always closing on itself and hard to find stuff compared to the veto. Almost same price as veto as well


----------



## cdnelectrician

Wpgshocker said:


> Just got the Klein 55431 organizer, good little service bag.
> The solid bottom is nice, lots of pockets that you can actually use.
> A little heavy, but seems well put together.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude! You stole my idea! I've been thinking of putting my conduit reamer on a Wera demo driver for awhile! How does it work?? The handle on the Klown screwdriver I have it on now bugs my hand and wrist after a day of good use.


----------



## Wpgshocker

cdnelectrician said:


> Dude! You stole my idea! I've been thinking of putting my conduit reamer on a Wera demo driver for awhile! How does it work?? The handle on the Klown screwdriver I have it on now bugs my hand and wrist after a day of good use.



It's freaking awesome! 

Ream, pry, chisel, tighten lock nuts with linesman hammer, it does it all!
Even tightens screws!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerARRGH!!

Wpgshocker said:


> Just got the Klein 55431 organizer, good little service bag.
> The solid bottom is nice, lots of pockets that you can actually use.
> A little heavy, but seems well put together.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could you provide some part numbers for those wera drivers. I used to have a wera demo driver someone liked it more than me though.


----------



## NC Plc

I should take a picture of what I use. I pull around a cart with my tools on it.


----------



## Wpgshocker

gerARRGH!! said:


> Could you provide some part numbers for those wera drivers. I used to have a wera demo driver someone liked it more than me though.



http://www-us.wera.de/product_detai...s_kraftform_plus__series_900_932_a&lang=en-US


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Plc

Minus the electrical cabinet I am disassembling this is the stuff I work with every day. I bring it home on the weekends because I give new meaning to the word nerd.


----------



## KennyW

Sadly my Veto MC and tools were stolen about 2 months ago. 

I've been in the process of re-buying everything and sorting out a new bag. 

I like the MC. A touch small but it keeps you mobile. 

But, since I am a tool bag whore of course I needed to play the field a bit and instead of buying another one I tried a couple of other setups. 

My goal was to merge my laptop and tools. This is difficult. My tools are heavy on their own. Add a laptop into the equation and most of what I tried was just painful to haul around. 

I ended up buying a Veto Tech Pac LT after a few failed setups. I'm still getting used to it, but it's good. 

General comments:

It's pretty small, but in reality it's the right size. It holds roughly the same amount of tools as the MC did. I was disappointed at first but loaded up it's perfect, if it held more it'd just be too heavy to be useable. This keeps it around the size of a normal backpack which is nice. 

As per usual Veto straps are good, build quality is good. 

My meter is on the large side, there's not really a good spot for it honestly. I may clip an MB/MB2 to the side to solve this. 

The top row of tool pockets is placed hilariously high on the bag, and the bottom row is deeper than it needs to be. If they shuffled the bottom long tool pockets to be 1" shorter so the upper row could be placed 1" lower, it would really help. They 1" additional height on the top row would really increase the variety of tools they can hold. 

The "strap" that holds the laptop in is kinda...wierd. It's like 2 feet long and always in the way. I might just cut it off, don't really need it. If anything velcro flap would be better. 

All of the pockets zip up or have flap closures. Good job on this. That is so important. You buy a closed zip up bag so all of your junk doesn't fall out when in transit. Taking such a bag and then putting outside pockets on it that don't zip up is pointless, I hate it when they do that. 

Anyways this bag is way easier to haul around than a conventional single strap bag. I was not convinced on the whole tool backpack concept initially but I am sold. I bet the non-laptop verison is awesome too. That would have storage more like an LC but you could carry it more than 15 feet without rupturing vertebrae. 


I have posted pics alongside an LC for size reference.


----------



## jordandunlop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks. I pretty much had stuff sorted by task. Now looking at the pics I see somethings are missing. Well been out of the trade for over two years now, so I guess I'll have to look in the garage.


 hey Mac I was looking at your impressive tool collection and wow just wow!!! How are the bags divided up for what type of tasks?


----------



## CGW

I bought this Custom LeatherCraft 1539 tool bag on Amazon sight unseen. At first I thought it was waaaay to big, but it's grown on me.

Pretty standard daily carry, but this pic doesn't include my Klein nut drivers and a few other items. 




























These are some elastic straps I've not really needed.


----------



## triden

KennyW said:


> Sadly my Veto MC and tools were stolen about 2 months ago.
> 
> I've been in the process of re-buying everything and sorting out a new bag.
> 
> I like the MC. A touch small but it keeps you mobile.
> 
> But, since I am a tool bag whore of course I needed to play the field a bit and instead of buying another one I tried a couple of other setups.
> 
> My goal was to merge my laptop and tools. This is difficult. My tools are heavy on their own. Add a laptop into the equation and most of what I tried was just painful to haul around.
> 
> I ended up buying a Veto Tech Pac LT after a few failed setups. I'm still getting used to it, but it's good.
> 
> General comments:
> 
> It's pretty small, but in reality it's the right size. It holds roughly the same amount of tools as the MC did. I was disappointed at first but loaded up it's perfect, if it held more it'd just be too heavy to be useable. This keeps it around the size of a normal backpack which is nice.
> 
> As per usual Veto straps are good, build quality is good.
> 
> My meter is on the large side, there's not really a good spot for it honestly. I may clip an MB/MB2 to the side to solve this.
> 
> The top row of tool pockets is placed hilariously high on the bag, and the bottom row is deeper than it needs to be. If they shuffled the bottom long tool pockets to be 1" shorter so the upper row could be placed 1" lower, it would really help. They 1" additional height on the top row would really increase the variety of tools they can hold.
> 
> The "strap" that holds the laptop in is kinda...wierd. It's like 2 feet long and always in the way. I might just cut it off, don't really need it. If anything velcro flap would be better.
> 
> All of the pockets zip up or have flap closures. Good job on this. That is so important. You buy a closed zip up bag so all of your junk doesn't fall out when in transit. Taking such a bag and then putting outside pockets on it that don't zip up is pointless, I hate it when they do that.
> 
> Anyways this bag is way easier to haul around than a conventional single strap bag. I was not convinced on the whole tool backpack concept initially but I am sold. I bet the non-laptop verison is awesome too. That would have storage more like an LC but you could carry it more than 15 feet without rupturing vertebrae.
> 
> 
> I have posted pics alongside an LC for size reference.


I really like the looks of that and have been contemplating a Veto bag myself. I have to ask, do you fly a lot with your job? The only problem I think I would run into is having my laptop and tools in the same bag as I would have to separately check the tools if I were to fly. So I would also need a solution for the places I fly to, vs the places I drive to because I would want my laptop on the plane with me. 

Hmmm still thinking about that one. I think I still might spring and pick one up. BTW, I'm a big fan of the Wera drivers. I've got the ones with the laser cut tips and find that they have a very positive bite especially in Phillips.


----------



## KennyW

Yeah I do tend to fly fairly often. This gear will be headed with me to china for 3 months fairly shortly here. 

I have a carry on bag with a laptop sleeve. So laptop stays in that until I get to the hotel. Then I move my laptop to the backpack and head to site.


----------



## KennyW

Forgot to mention, if you live somewhere you can test it (not sure where you are in BC, but KMS in Coquitlam have the Tech Pac) and you have a slim laptop, I would try putting your laptop in a "non lt" version of the bag. With a slim laptop i think you could use the little built in pocket in the normal tech pac and would get a little more tool storage using that route.


----------



## Cory10

Just browsing everyone's setups and noticed you two (KennyW,Triden) are located in BC,do either of you know any companies in the lower mainland that may be looking for first years fresh out of the foundations course. Been killing myself trying to find work here, sorry for the off topic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Judoka

*Tough built bag*










Just got this bag a couple days ago. Love it.:thumbsup: Clips attach to any belt...or can slide on belt. Bags snaps off......and if you want to set bag on floor, you can flip out back stand and it holds bag upright, so tools arent falling out. Very very versatile!! Check out some clips on youtube. I picked mine up at Menards. Much cheaper than amazon...surprisingly.


----------



## CGW

Judoka said:


> Just got this bag a couple days ago. Love it.:thumbsup: Clips attach to any belt...or can slide on belt. Bags snaps off......and if you want to set bag on floor, you can flip out back stand and it holds bag upright, so tools arent falling out. Very very versatile!! Check out some clips on youtube. I picked mine up at Menards. Much cheaper than amazon...surprisingly.


Just saw a review vid of this on Youtube. How durable do you think the plastic belt clip will be in the long run?


----------



## Judoka

CGW said:


> Just saw a review vid of this on Youtube. How durable do you think the plastic belt clip will be in the long run?


Apparently they had some issues with them when they first started. These new clips are made well...very solid. Time will tell, but even if they last a year or 2, and have to get a new one....no biggie.


----------



## Jableman

never mind


----------



## Jableman

The Motts said:


>


I had the same hammer love it!!!


----------



## 211mike70

Thought I would add my pics to the already huge collection. I am a first year apprentice doing mostly commercial work, with the odd residential service call thrown in.

I bought the power tools about 3 months in to the job because I was tired of borrowing them off my journeyman. Need to pick up a hole saw set next.

Picked up the Husky bag about a month ago after humping my tools 2 blocks to get to a customer site, residential apartment with no parking.

I add to my hand tools based on the number of times I have to borrow them from my journeyman.

























Not pictured is my Klein canvas bag for my harness, helmet, safety glasses, extra gloves, etc, and my tool belt.


----------



## Tortuga

I'm in industrial/heavy commercial HVAC. These are my daily use tools. I've got two shelves and three tool boxes full of large or seldom used tools and a lot of test equipment. Bag is the Veto Tech LC. I've got some shiny new stuff in it now, I've slowly been upgrading or replacing worn out stuff.


----------



## Sparkyintraining

I'm a year in and this is what I wear everyday I have more in my Klein camo backpack but it's at work.


----------



## RMRiggs

What I currently carry on my belt...


----------



## newcastle

Are these 2 driver handles from glow in the dark series as well?
How is this glowy idea working for you,does it make sense at all?


----------



## RMRiggs

newcastle said:


> Are these 2 driver handles from glow in the dark series as well? How is this glowy idea working for you,does it make sense at all?


 Yes they are... Works pretty good for me, they tend to be easier to find if they get dropped in an attic or crawl space... Plus they look cool...


----------



## CGW

What is that little thing below the fatmax?


----------



## RMRiggs

CGW said:


> What is that little thing below the fatmax?


ratcheting right angle screw driver… i only use it every couple of weeks, but it can be a life saver...


----------



## CGW

RMRiggs said:


> ratcheting right angle screw driver… i only use it every couple of weeks, but it can be a life saver...


Ahh gotcha.. At first it looked like a pipe of some sort, lol I wasn't sure


----------



## zac

CGW said:


> Ahh gotcha.. At first it looked like a pipe of some sort, lol I wasn't sure


Almost looks like the triangle tool the doctor has. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

zac said:


> Almost looks like the triangle tool the doctor has.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I tried googling that tool but had no results. What was it? I know it was rubber and the doctor would hit (tap) you with it .

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs

http://www.allheart.com/m/product.a...gVMk9SI7Y3mnO32190utiUsmOa30vvaSiIaAqmm8P8HAQ


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> I tried googling that tool but had no results. What was it? I know it was rubber and the doctor would hit (tap) you with it .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



A rubber mallet for checking reflexes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

http://www.medicalsupplydepot.com/D...8&zmap=28840&gclid=CJG2tez_pcsCFQElHwodT6YJ5g


----------



## zac

Mech Diver said:


> A rubber mallet for checking reflexes.


I have one of those for pounding plug mold together! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torres

My CLC BackPack Finally had enough after 5 years. I picked up a Veto Pro pac and am really loving it. 

Wont let me add pics -_- first time doing this...


----------



## CGW

Pics are messed up bro


----------



## zac

Torres said:


> My CLC BackPack Finally had enough after 5 years. I picked up a Veto Pro pac and am really loving it.
> 
> Wont let me add pics -_- first time doing this...


You need more time on site to post pictures, keeps the wackos from posting obscene stuff. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torres

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2661_zpsftgmehhb.jpg
http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2663_zpsa9nr4dog.jpg


----------



## zac

Torres said:


> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2661_zpsftgmehhb.jpg
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2663_zpsa9nr4dog.jpg


I stand corrected! Nice set up 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torres

Here we go i got it going, Ive been a member for a while, I've never gotten around to posting pics.


----------



## CGW

I love those screwdriver magnetizers.


----------



## Torres

They work great, timeless life savers.


----------



## CGW

How heavy is all that?


----------



## Torres

lighter than it looks, i can shoulder it without having to lean forward or actually just hand grab it and walk with just a bit of effort. I had that problem with a husky bag i threw everything minus the kitchen sink in it and it was probably 50 Ibs lol after a few visits to chiropractor i lightened my load to 30 pounds max.


----------



## CGW

I suffer from G.A.S. (Gear acquisition syndrome). Anytime I see something like this I'm compelled to buy it 

Nice rig btw!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> I suffer from G.A.S. (Gear acquisition syndrome). Anytime I see something like this I'm compelled to buy it
> 
> Nice rig btw!



Many of us have this problem. I still check out the tool section in stores first, even though I don't need anything. If you suffer or enjoy this syndrome is up to you. Having a wife that says "if you want it, buy it" is also a mixed blessing.


----------



## CGW

Mech Diver said:


> Many of us have this problem. I still check out the tool section in stores first, even though I don't need anything. If you suffer or enjoy this syndrome is up to you. Having a wife that says "if you want it, buy it" is also a mixed blessing.


True. As long as it gets use and either makes money or accomplishes something at home my wife is on board.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Torres said:


> Here we go i got it going, Ive been a member for a while, I've never gotten around to posting pics.



Nice set up bro, you should get a lot of years from the Veto.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> True. As long as it gets use and either makes money or accomplishes something at home my wife is on board.



I had a second job for years to fund my hobbies (scuba, firearms, boats), none of which were ever inexpensive.

:thumbsup: Sounds like you have a keeper there too !


----------



## Torres

:thumbsup: Thanks guys, i hope the bag gives*me at least 5 year. Then id get my moneys worth.


----------



## beartp515

Torres said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks guys, i hope the bag gives*me at least 5 year. Then id get my moneys worth.


Had mine for at least that. Still an awesome bag. IMHO the LC is the perfect size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

beartp515 said:


> Had mine for at least that. Still an awesome bag. IMHO the LC is the perfect size.



My LC is going on 10 yrs, they last. I agree that it's the best size for bags to carry around.


----------



## Majewski

I have so many bags I can't justify new ones right now but as soon as I pay off some recent tool purchases, I want that LC.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I have so many bags I can't justify new ones right now but as soon as I pay off some recent tool purchases, I want that LC.



I sold a stack of used toolbags on ebay a while ago and was shocked how high some of them went for. It seems anything associated with Klein goes up like crazy.


----------



## Majewski

Mech Diver said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many bags I can't justify new ones right now but as soon as I pay off some recent tool purchases, I want that LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a stack of used toolbags on ebay a while ago and was shocked how high some of them went for. It seems anything associated with Klein goes up like crazy.
Click to expand...


Like any trendy or well known brand I guess. And everybody loves a bargain!


----------



## tates1882

Torres said:


> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2661_zpsftgmehhb.jpg
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w466/al_torres2/IMG_2663_zpsa9nr4dog.jpg


Be sure to wax/oil/clean the zippers and don't overstuff it. I'm a veto guy and replaced my lc after 6 years do to zipper failure, during that time, it fell out of the truck at 50mph, fell from a lift at about 13', its been covered with about every different chemical in construction. They are a good bag. I use my lc for construction and have a mc for service calls.


----------



## OldRookie

I don't know if this has been mentioned in the previous 250 pages of this thread, but Veto offers free refurbished tool bags to students in the trade. If you're lucky to get one, they charge $35 for s&h, but if they're as great as you guys say they are, then it's well worth it. 

Here's the link for more info. 
http://www.vetopropac.com/trade-school


----------



## openmind415

My newest tool bag, or should I say tote

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW

openmind415 said:


> My newest tool bag, or should I say tote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I really like that style but am so worried about theft


----------



## openmind415

I worry about that too and sometimes my bag are out of my sights. I just like that I can see what I got and it's easy to pull what I need. I have a zippered bag prior to that one and just got tired of digging into it all the time looking for what I need.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

I had that CLC. Lasted about five months. Junk.


----------



## zac

openmind415 said:


> My newest tool bag, or should I say tote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You should've pulled the Tonka truck closer in the photo! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheApprentice_

tjb said:


> I had that CLC. Lasted about five months. Junk.


really? my grandpa gave me one that he had for 8 years and its still fine...


----------



## openmind415

So far I'm impressed with my CLC tote. My other tool bag that I have for over 5 years is the same brand and I'm pretty satisfied with how well they're made. I still have my other bag, I put other tools in it that I don't need to carry around as much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

openmind415 said:


> I worry about that too and sometimes my bag are out of my sights. I just like that I can see what I got and it's easy to pull what I need. I have a zippered bag prior to that one and just got tired of digging into it all the time looking for what I need.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


About the third time that tote dumps out in your truck you will dump the tools in a bucket and trash the tote.


----------



## CGW

Mech Diver said:


> About the third time that tote dumps out in your truck you will dump the tools in a bucket and trash the tote.



You mean a bucket caddy type deal?


----------



## Majewski

If he means the caddy type, I couldn't agree more! those "can" be helpful but boy are they a hassle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> You mean a bucket caddy type deal?



Nope the open topped 8"x8" CLC type thing posted a bit down the line. They are very organized and easy to find things in (which means any one passing can grab the tool of their choice to "borrow") but the forth time the one I had threw tools all over my van it was tossed in the next garbage can I came across. I had stood it in a milk crate after the second time it dumper, so when it dumped with the crate the love affair was over.


----------



## Bruce's Spruce

Veto could sell a few thousand units of their LC or XL bags solely on the basis of a brief GIF showing a CLC, Klein or Greenlee tote going a$$ over teakettle out of a van's side door onto a slushy parking lot!

You may shake up the contents, but you'll never lose that precious screw-grabbing magnet or ancient terminal driver with a zippered bag.


----------



## CGW

Gotcha. I was using two Home Depot buckets and the bucket caddies for about a year. But I got tired of cleaning them out and everything falling to the bottom. And yeah, there's no stopping some **** from picking a tool out SMH


EDIT: Anyone who would steal a working man's trade tools is the lowest POS.


----------



## Bruce's Spruce

My "ah-ha" moment came on a slow winter day a couple years ago, when the pile of locknuts, dulled bits, chunks of wire, staples, screws, etc. in the bottom of my tote ended up weighing nearly as much as my tools! Collected trash as though it said Rubbermaid on the side.


----------



## Pault

Here is what I carry daily...4th year apprentice heading to school next week. 

Work in substation construction and maintenance. Some tools are company issue. Klein bags are drill bits, driver bits, step bits, SDS bits and hex bits. Red bag has Gear Wrench speed wrenches in it. Have this stuff in a CLC 1539 and a Kunys nose bag. 

Everything else is company supplied.


----------



## tjb

A set of t-handles AND two sets of fold-up Allen keys?


----------



## modified electric

Hell I have two sets of folding allens and two sets of tee handles 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Fancy stuff dude, I like it!


----------



## Pault

tjb said:


> A set of t-handles AND two sets of fold-up Allen keys?


T-handles are my preference. Sometimes they don't work in cabinets etc...the two folding sets cover all the sizes of the T-handles...


----------



## chrisfnl

tjb said:


> A set of t-handles AND two sets of fold-up Allen keys?


How does that seem odd? I would have assumed they were metric and standard.


----------



## AllWIRES

Modular! Been about a year now. Moded the medium box with a bucket boss.


----------



## AllWIRES

Together.


----------



## zac

AllWIRES said:


> Together.


So you ditched the rolling husky too.
I have the same set up. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indman

I see a lot of these set ups with the cases. I love the idea but I want more of a veto PAC set up in a hard case... Waiting for Milwaukee to come out with more.


----------



## AllWIRES

zac said:


> So you ditched the rolling husky too.
> I have the same set up.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


...you remembered? :blush:

Yeah man, I love these boxes.


----------



## zac

AllWIRES said:


> ...you remembered? :blush:
> 
> Yeah man, I love these boxes.


Yeah i remembered.
I had to empty the bag out and show that it could fit a sawzall! I still like the set up (rolling husky ), bit the rigids can carry so much more. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheApprentice_

i aswell have the rigid boxes in the rolling one i have my power tools in the medium i have my tool belt and hole saw kit and greenlee dtap kit in the small box i have my fluke and my big channies and driver bits uni bits sawzall blades etc... frikin love em


----------



## AllWIRES

zac said:


> Yeah i remembered. I had to empty the bag out and show that it could fit a sawzall! I still like the set up (rolling husky ), bit the rigids can carry so much more. Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


That's too funny. I forgot about that. Haha


----------



## Going_Commando

RMRiggs said:


> ratcheting right angle screw driver… i only use it every couple of weeks, but it can be a life saver...


I have a little husky kit that is one of those and has some small sockets and bits. I've had it for 6 years, and even still have all the pieces! That thing has saved my butt so many times it ain't even funny. Best $1.99 the business ever spent. :laughing:


----------



## Dr. Evil

Why cant I delete my own post? You should have it setup so you can edit or delete your posts in a certain timeframe...say 24 hours...


----------



## kered

AllWIRES said:


> Modular! Been about a year now. Moded the medium box with a bucket boss.


Would love to see some more pictures of your setup there *ALLWIRES* & some details of the way you've split the contents across the various cases if at all possible. We're thinking of going modular here at the moment, hence the interest :thumbsup:

Although, we'd be going with De-Walt cases, as that's what most available in these parts.


----------



## AllWIRES

Big wheel is the main box.


----------



## AllWIRES

....


----------



## AllWIRES

Medium box stays in the van most of the time. It's got all the bigger less used stuff, tracers, etc.


----------



## AllWIRES

......


----------



## AllWIRES

The side kick


----------



## AllWIRES

Catch all/ material hauler


----------



## AllWIRES

The assassins briefcase


----------



## AllWIRES

Sport about the individual post. App is messing up.


----------



## AllWIRES

And NVM the bulb checker. It was a gift. Lol.


----------



## Majewski

AllWIRES said:


> And NVM the bulb checker. It was a gift. Lol.


I was going to ask why you had that and if you used/liked it. Lol


----------



## AllWIRES

Majewski said:


> I was going to ask why you had that and if you used/liked it. Lol


I always try to re-lamp in groups so it never has really come in handy. Plus you need to open the fixture anyway so you're already there.


----------



## Majewski

I think the only time I heard it was super useful was for a maintenance tech in a huge building with thousands of lamps. Otherwise..... It's a pretty gift!


----------



## AllWIRES

It's eye candy for the clients benefit more than anything.


----------



## Majewski

Heck, I'm a sucker for eye candy!


----------



## zac

AllWIRES said:


> Sport about the individual post. App is messing up.


Thanks for the pictures. I have the same set up. I also keep the middle box in the van for my surplus tools. I have three suitcases for 1/2 emt, and pvc / seal tight. I will post pictures later. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW

Dr. Evil said:


> Why cant I delete my own post? You should have it setup so you can edit or delete your posts in a certain timeframe...say 24 hours...


Edit only. Can't delete a post


----------



## kered

Thanks *ALLWIRES* for the extra info & pictures, much appreciated :thumbsup:



zac said:


> ........I have the same set up. I also keep the middle box in the van for my surplus tools. I have three suitcases for 1/2 emt, and pvc / seal tight. I will post pictures later.


I'll keep an eye out for your pictures, the more info & ideas the better


----------



## jcoreyw

My new Bucket Boss tool bag:


----------



## Majewski

jcoreyw said:


> My new Bucket Boss tool bag:


Looks heavy! Is that a DeWalt nail punch I see?


----------



## jcoreyw

It is but carries fairly well: 32 lbs when loaded as shown. Yes, you have a good eye. I haven't even used it yet


----------



## derit

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Majewski

jcoreyw said:


> It is but carries fairly well: 32 lbs when loaded as shown. Yes, you have a good eye. I haven't even used it yet


I only have a good eye for toys.


----------



## jett95




----------



## zac

What's up with the lighter? Didn't see a flame thrower? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

Some people like to smoke! Lol


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> Some people like to smoke! Lol


I did.
Now they shame you but want you to share the same bathroom with a confused person! Go figure? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

zac said:


> I did.
> Now they shame you but want you to share the same bathroom with a confused person! Go figure?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


We should make a new thread for those topics! Lol


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> We should make a new thread for those topics! Lol


Many commercial jobs here in California won't let you smoke in, around, outside in your car...or even in the outhouse! They don't want you to even say the word cigarette! Many people now chew and spit it in a bottle. MAKE SURE THAT'S YOUR COKE CAN!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

zac said:


> Many commercial jobs here in California won't let you smoke in, around, outside in your car...or even in the outhouse! They don't want you to even say the word cigarette! Many people now chew and spit it in a bottle. MAKE SURE THAT'S YOUR COKE CAN!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'm sure it's sickening there but it's pretty lame here in Minnesota too. Every one around here has a Coke can story. Lol


----------



## gwongg

It holds a lot of stuff! 
:thumbup:



jcoreyw said:


> My new Bucket Boss tool bag:


----------



## TRurak

I wouldn't recommend any other toolbag


----------



## tjb

Occidental Leather Stronghold Master Carpenter 5588 (received as a gift):





Made a new thread with some more info and pics. Check there. 

Tom


----------



## Nschtib

Just got a Veto Tech LC and TP4. Digging it so far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nschtib said:


> Just got a Veto Tech LC and TP4. Digging it so far.


Now I see why you asked about a shoulder strap. That is what I would do with the TP4.


----------



## Nschtib

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now I see why you asked about a shoulder strap. That is what I would do with the TP4.


I put the strap from the Bag on the Pouch since the Bag isn't too heavy, I just want to be able to wear the Pouch but I don't think I want the weight on my hips


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nschtib said:


> I put the strap from the Bag on the Pouch since the Bag isn't too heavy, I just want to be able to wear the Pouch but I don't think I want the weight on my hips


Yeah, that can lead to issues down the road, never been a fan of weight being carried anywhere but the shoulders.


----------



## HKK

Today I bid farewell to my gator backs. My new oxys have arrived


----------



## HKK

They held quite a bit of stuff well. But some of the nylon had holes and they were starting to sag quite a bit, to the point where I was having to reach down to get a tool. Recently I've started unloading 50% of this stuff to task specific tools for the job at hand.


----------



## HKK

New oxys came today


----------



## newcastle

That hilti you got there,is it something cordless?


----------



## HKK

newcastle said:


> That hilti you got there,is it something cordless?


Yes 18v impact and drill/hammer drill


----------



## newcastle

HKK said:


> Yes 18v impact and drill/hammer drill


How are they holding up compared to m18 fuel counterparts?if youre someone who had them both of course


----------



## HKK

newcastle said:


> How are they holding up compared to m18 fuel counterparts?if youre someone who had them both of course


Not sure about the fuel being that they are only a couple of years old. My hilt is however were purchased in 2009 and still going strong. 

The fuel drill is more compact than the hilt I


----------



## HKK

…hilti. 

The hilti triggers are much more smooth than the fuel. 

And no light for the hilti drill (at least the one I have) but the impact has 4 led's and a nice hook. 

Both sets perform very well.


----------



## skinnyj41004

Been a long time lurker on this forum and I have noticed this has been idle for a few days. Here is my daily set for a bump to the front.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

skinnyj41004 said:


> Been a long time lurker on this forum and I have noticed this has been idle for a few days. Here is my daily set for a bump to the front.


Decent set up, you do a lot of emt and commercial work?


----------



## skinnyj41004

Mostly commercial with some industrial and cell work to mix it up once in a while. I have gotten tired of hauling a big bag around every day so downsized to the basics. If it does not fit. That tote then I don't need it. The more specific tools are in the truck if needed.


----------



## KelvinKlein

I don't know what it is, but I love lookin in other people's tool bags. It's like some sort of fetish.

"Dude is that a knipex pliers wrench in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Majewski

Me too!


----------



## KelvinKlein

Majewski said:


> Me too!


Dude your avatar is hilarious. Are you a true Jew? I did DNA testing and I'm part Ashkenazi. I just tell people I'm part 'Nazi Jew, they don't know what to make of that! 

I'm being completely serious not trying to be offensive...


----------



## Everett529

This thread, I tell ya, I started out not liking the Veto's, but it's gonna make me buy one, lol.

Out with the old...









...In with the new. We'll see how I like that. Got tired of the bucket organizer rubbing on things, and dumping wrenches from the outside. This is all the more used of the lesser used tools.









Main Pouch









Side Pouch









Materials Pouch









Some Power Tools









And the obligatory items that live on a Telecom guy's belt, complete with a homemade holster.









I can't be bothered to get the rest of my tools from the van, buttset, meters, testers, etc, but that about covers the basics.


----------



## Majewski

Ditto. When I finally saw them at a trade show, tried em....bought 2 on site.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Everett529 said:


> This thread, I tell ya, I started out not liking the Veto's, but it's gonna make me buy one, lol.


What are the white tubes that look like real thin walled pvc?


----------



## KelvinKlein

I'm guessing plastic cups.

Saw what look like some Wera screwdrivers in there. I never thought I'd pay so much money for a screwdriver but those Germans know how to engineer. I've got the compact ratcheting one, and also the one that holds bits and extends. Wish they made one that did all three!


----------



## Everett529

I just remembered a coworker has a veto of sorts, and I know he likes it, I'll have to take a closer look. 

The white tubes that look like real thin walled pvc, are, in fact, real thin walled pvc. Haha. The 2" is vacuum tube, and the 3" says pvc sewer on it. It was in my machine storage shed when we moved in to our current house. Some has holes in it. I think they were using it for garden water distribution. 

I bought the Wera Canadian 6 pc set from Lee Valley Tools for just over $40+tax. This is after I bought a single small slotted and ph1 for control panels after my old ones were good and worn out. I really really like em, so we'll see how long they last, but not a bad price at all, and the fact that it's the only screwdriver set I've actually bought, lol. My old Craftsman set was a gift, and we're getting quite worn. I should take em in for replacement. 

Darn this place and making me spend money (making my life easier at work in the process)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Everett529 said:


> I just remembered a coworker has a veto of sorts, and I know he likes it, I'll have to take a closer look.
> 
> The white tubes that look like real thin walled pvc, are, in fact, real thin walled pvc. Haha. The 2" is vacuum tube, and the 3" says pvc sewer on it. It was in my machine storage shed when we moved in to our current house. Some has holes in it. I think they were using it for garden water distribution.
> 
> I bought the Wera Canadian 6 pc set from Lee Valley Tools for just over $40+tax. This is after I bought a single small slotted and ph1 for control panels after my old ones were good and worn out. I really really like em, so we'll see how long they last, but not a bad price at all, and the fact that it's the only screwdriver set I've actually bought, lol. My old Craftsman set was a gift, and we're getting quite worn. I should take em in for replacement.
> 
> Darn this place and making me spend money (making my life easier at work in the process)


Thanks, they just looked thinner than pipe I've seen. Good use for them.


----------



## Everett529

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks, they just looked thinner than pipe I've seen. Good use for them.


Yup, its nice. Makes for good weight savings.


----------



## jpalm

Everett529 said:


> This thread, I tell ya, I started out not liking the Veto's, but it's gonna make me buy one, lol.
> 
> Out with the old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In with the new. We'll see how I like that. Got tired of the bucket organizer rubbing on things, and dumping wrenches from the outside. This is all the more used of the lesser used tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Power Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the obligatory items that live on a Telecom guy's belt, complete with a homemade holster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered to get the rest of my tools from the van, buttset, meters, testers, etc, but that about covers the basics.


is that a pelican case that you're storing your chargers and batteries in??


----------



## Everett529

jpalm said:


> is that a pelican case that you're storing your chargers and batteries in??


Yup, it is, but it isn't. It's the same style, but not Pelican branded. Got em for under $20CAD at Princess Auto a while back. The other one, I'm using for a network mapper, multimeter, and related accessories.


----------



## jpalm

That's awesome! Gonna have to steal that idea


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Everett529 said:


> Yup, it is, but it isn't. It's the same style, but not Pelican branded. Got em for under $20CAD at Princess Auto a while back. The other one, I'm using for a network mapper, multimeter, and related accessories.


Pelican cases are nice but pricey. Never tried a generic one, I know they make them for gun cases. Using them for batteries or electronics is a great idea.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cleaning up some stuff that had been in may truck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## zac

Time to take cover again! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Time to take cover again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's it for tonight. All I felt like cleaning up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drill and impact accessories:


----------



## head_of_state

http://imgur.com/a/RcQNc

Apprentice here for local 194. My setup for a year of service work. Our local rotate apprentices each year to a different contractor. This year I'm working the service department for a contractor. 

Veto Pro Pac Tech Pac. i give it 3/5 stars. Awesome quality but i feel the pocket design could be better. any questions or suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Majewski

Nice set up! I agree with the pockets, still awesome bags though. I love em!
Hows that magnet light working for ya? My last 3 all sucked and I quit trying. Magnets always work great but the friggin light fails asap.


----------



## head_of_state

I have the "Big Larry" and a streamlight Stirion. The magnetic big larry is a great light for $20. I added about a 1/4" of folded tin foil to the base spring to keep it from flickering when bumped. Awesome product but not a great execution of design. the added "spacer" keeps the light from flickering when its moved. 
With hindsight maybe i would buy the Nebo Slyder to have a better all around light. but im happy with the big larry for now


----------



## zac

head_of_state said:


> http://imgur.com/a/RcQNc
> 
> Apprentice here for local 194. My setup for a year of service work. Our local rotate apprentices each year to a different contractor. This year I'm working the service department for a contractor.
> 
> Veto Pro Pac Tech Pac. i give it 3/5 stars. Awesome quality but i feel the pocket design could be better. any questions or suggestions are welcomed


What's in the Plano box? I carry a few in my van for storage parts, drill bits etc.
I have the milwaukee backpack and only pull it out when working on a roof. 
The work I do now primarily is residential so I prefer to work out of an open tote. This is what I use now a Klein 10" tote. I will try to send a picture out tomorrow. 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> What's in the Plano box? I carry a few in my van for storage parts, drill bits etc.
> I have the milwaukee backpack and only pull it out when working on a roof.
> The work I do now primarily is residential so I prefer to work out of an open tote. This is what I use now a Klein 10" tote. I will try to send a picture out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Every since I switched to resi only work, I pretty much leave the toolbag in the van. I only take it out during service/panel upgrades.

Usually I just take my service tray with my main tools and then grab whatever other tools I may need from the tote and put in the tray. 

It's funny how I used to love tool bags and bought multiple Veto's, but now I use a $15 Husky :thumbup:

I guess all my interest in toolbags now went into the van and it's storage.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> Every since I switched to resi only work, I pretty much leave the toolbag in the van. I only take it out during service/panel upgrades.
> 
> Usually I just take my service tray with my main tools and then grab whatever other tools I may need from the tote and put in the tray.
> 
> It's funny how I used to love tool bags and bought multiple Veto's, but now I use a $15 Husky [emoji106]
> 
> I guess all my interest in toolbags now went into the van and it's storage.


I find I need more then what's in the husky plastic tote and hate going back and forth to the van. Unless I'm changing out receptacles, switches etc or on a service call I'm busting out my arsenal. Then again I know guys who can work with a 10 in one, linemans and bubblegum and MacGyver there way out of anything! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## head_of_state

Plano box has drill bits, various crimps, sawz all blades, batteries, odd ball bits, and shelf tapping screws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

head_of_state said:


> http://imgur.com/a/RcQNc
> 
> Apprentice here for local 194. My setup for a year of service work. Our local rotate apprentices each year to a different contractor. This year I'm working the service department for a contractor.
> 
> Veto Pro Pac Tech Pac. i give it 3/5 stars. Awesome quality but i feel the pocket design could be better. any questions or suggestions are welcomed


Decent little set up. If the pockets were more like the LC I think you'd be happier, they do seem a little off for what it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> I find I need more then what's in the husky plastic tote and hate going back and forth to the van. Unless I'm changing out receptacles, switches etc or on a service call I'm busting out my arsenal. Then again I know guys who can work with a 10 in one, linemans and bubblegum and MacGyver there way out of anything!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If you are stuck on an island or 5 miles away from your toolbag that's okay I guess, but guys that try and work their 40 like this are just lazy. A 10 in 1 and a few tools that fit in your pockets is one thing. fumbling through your day with a leatherman and some multitools is wasting the time you're getting paid for. Stay true to your craft and let the MacGyver's fade away. Always reminds me of a guy that had a multimeter the size of a cigarette with tiny leads he was always trying to pull out of his jeans pocket.


----------



## johntempleman

Veto pro pac bags are rusty and have a lot of space but are seriously costly.


----------



## Majewski

Does rusty mean cool now days?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Does rusty mean cool now days?



*New to my ears!* :blink:


----------



## Majewski

Maybe our ears are "rusty"?


----------



## embral

This is what I carry on a daily basis, I do mostly commercial work. I love the open top style of veto and how accessible my tools are. I've had this bag for a couple years now and it's holding up great! I would definitely recommend a veto!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

embral said:


> This is what I carry on a daily basis, I do mostly commercial work. I love the open top style of veto and how accessible my tools are. I've had this bag for a couple years now and it's holding up great! I would definitely recommend a veto!


Nice looking set up, I love Vetos.


----------



## Majewski

I use the same magnet!!!! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I like the choice in the small pouch, that on a Carhartt apron and your good to go.


----------



## johntempleman

Rusty in the sense that we could keep even "not in great shape":laughing: tools nicely in it.


----------



## zac

embral said:


> This is what I carry on a daily basis, I do mostly commercial work. I love the open top style of veto and how accessible my tools are. I've had this bag for a couple years now and it's holding up great! I would definitely recommend a veto!


Nice set up. What's in the 5th picture? You a bow hunter? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## embral

zac said:


> Nice set up. What's in the 5th picture? You a bow hunter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thanks, I think you might be looking at my ideal fuse puller.


----------



## Majewski

I could be used as a trigger!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Some specialty items:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

My Wiggys from old to newer:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Basic meters:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The daily troubleshooter:


----------



## Majewski

So cool!


----------



## TRurak

I have that exact rotation tester


----------



## Miller6386

I just bought a CLC L255 to replace my 1530. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> I have that exact rotation tester


Great little tester :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller6386

Got the new bag loaded today but I don't think it's going to work. 










Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great little tester :thumbsup:


It's saved my ass quite a few times. I wish the jaws on the clamps were wider though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> It's saved my ass quite a few times. I wish the jaws on the clamps were wider though.


I've used larger clamps and just clipped onto them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> It's saved my ass quite a few times. I wish the jaws on the clamps were wider though.


Carry three of this style just the next size up or so.


----------



## LV1

Hello all. New here but I thought I'd join the party 
http://imgur.com/a/XyW6E


----------



## Majewski

Welcome and NICE set up!


----------



## LV1

Majewski said:


> Welcome and NICE set up!


Thanks man. I went to work for a shop a little over a year ago that provided "a truck stocked with tools", upon arriving I quickly realized I needed to get my own because other techs would lose stuff provided and I wasnt going to be held responsible for that. I set out to get everything I could possibly need. The roll is my go to, comes in on every job large or small. all the rest depends on the duties at hand.


----------



## Majewski

LV1 said:


> Thanks man. I went to work for a shop a little over a year ago that provided "a truck stocked with tools", upon arriving I quickly realized I needed to get my own because other techs would lose stuff provided and I wasnt going to be held responsible for that. I set out to get everything I could possibly need. The roll is my go to, comes in on every job large or small. all the rest depends on the duties at hand.


Very smart of you, right off the bat doing it right! I barely touch lv but still recognize and like the set up.


----------



## LV1

Majewski said:


> Very smart of you, right off the bat doing it right! I barely touch lv but still recognize and like the set up.


I start with a new shop on Tuesday after labor day. They are an electrical contractor with a separate low voltage division so Im hoping to learn so new tricks along the way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Thanks man. I went to work for a shop a little over a year ago that provided "a truck stocked with tools", upon arriving I quickly realized I needed to get my own because other techs would lose stuff provided and I wasnt going to be held responsible for that. I set out to get everything I could possibly need. The roll is my go to, comes in on every job large or small. all the rest depends on the duties at hand.


I take it you're non Union?


----------



## LV1

MechanicalDVR said:


> I take it you're non Union?


Yes sir.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Hello all. New here but I thought I'd join the party
> http://imgur.com/a/XyW6E


Man that's like a DeWalt catalog. Wasn't aware they make that much stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Yes sir.


Welcome aboard! Just paid attention to your post count.


----------



## LV1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Man that's like a DeWalt catalog. Wasn't aware they make that much stuff.


oh theres more. I havent been able to justify the "need" for it just yet but their new line of 60volt stuff looks pretty sick.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> oh theres more. I havent been able to justify the "need" for it just yet but their new line of 60volt stuff looks pretty sick.


Before you invest in 60v, try some other brands in the specific type tools that interest you.


----------



## LV1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Before you invest in 60v, try some other brands in the specific type tools that interest you.


Yea, I'm at a pretty solid point right now where I can do anything I could need to do. I've used Milwaukee, ridgid, makita. If Hilti wasnt so damn pricey I'd pick one of those up. My Klein stuff has been solid. All in all im happy with what I have put together and when I get on to a large prewire or final install I have it right there. What I love doing most is rack building and typically I get by with just my roll of hand tools and gryo driver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Yea, I'm at a pretty solid point right now where I can do anything I could need to do. I've used Milwaukee, ridgid, makita. If Hilti wasnt so damn pricey I'd pick one of those up. My Klein stuff has been solid. All in all im happy with what I have put together and when I get on to a large prewire or final install I have it right there. What I love doing most is rack building and typically I get by with just my roll of hand tools and gryo driver.


Have you ever worked Union? Do you get compensate in the range of PW scale?


----------



## LV1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever worked Union? Do you get compensate in the range of PW scale?


Never have. I do pretty well for myself tho. Truthfully I didnt know LV falls under any union.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Never have. I do pretty well for myself tho. Truthfully I didnt know LV falls under any union.


The IBEW represents all aspects of electrical work. When I see a non Union guy like yourself that is supplying all those tools I can't help but feel you are being taken advantage of by your employer. If they aren't paying you decent and giving you a package similar to what the Union in your area pays they are just using you.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> The IBEW represents all aspects of electrical work. When I see a non Union guy like yourself that is supplying all those tools I can't help but feel you are being taken advantage of by your employer. If they aren't paying you decent and giving you a package similar to what the Union in your area pays they are just using you.


I'm non Union and I have to agree with Mech, I hope you are being compensated above a new guy off the street with no tools.


----------



## TGGT

Don't know what kind of low voltage you're talking about but there is not only the IBEW but CWA/Communication Workers of America.


----------



## LV1

Majewski said:


> I'm non Union and I have to agree with Mech, I hope you are being compensated above a new guy off the street with no tools.


Definitely am. My experience and knowledge set me apart from the other candidates where I was applying. While its not union wages Ive had a steady increase in value as Ive progressed. I also see a very large value in certification training which my new employer has committed to with Lutron and Crestron.


----------



## LV1

TGGT said:


> Don't know what kind of low voltage you're talking about but there is not only the IBEW but CWA/Communication Workers of America.


Audio/video, IP security, Resi networks, Automation


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Audio/video, IP security, Resi networks, Automation


What area of NY do you work in?


----------



## LV1

MechanicalDVR said:


> What area of NY do you work in?


Hamptons to nyc


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LV1 said:


> Hamptons to nyc


JOB DESCRIPTION Electrician DISTRICT 9
ENTIRE COUNTIES
Bronx, Kings, New York, Queens, Richmond, Westchester
WAGES
Per hour Paid: 07/01/2016 03/10/2017
Service Technician $ 32.00 $ 32.40
Service and Maintenance on Alarm and Security Systems.
Maintenance, repair and /or replacement of defective (or damaged) equipment on, but not limited to, Burglar - Fire - Security - CCTV - Card
Access - Life Safety Systems and associated devices. (Whether by service contract of T&M by customer request.)

ENTIRE COUNTIES
Bronx, Kings, New York, Queens, Richmond
WAGES
Per Hour: 07/01/2016 05/10/2017
Electrician and $54.00 $56.00
Audio/Sound
SUPPLEMENTAL BENEFITS
Per Hour:
Journey Worker $51.86 $54.35
55.24* 57.86*


----------



## TGGT

Scale in DFW for a journeyman electrician is $27.70. Foreman is something like $31.80.

Yay RtW...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Scale in DFW for a journeyman electrician is $27.70. Foreman is something like $31.80.
> 
> Yay RtW...


NYC Inside wireman A rate is $105 per hour for the package.


----------



## tjb

Tool bag photos.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Tool bag photos.


Nice looking rig, expensive little tote.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> NYC Inside wireman A rate is $105 per hour for the package.


And a home in NYC compared to DFW cost probably 10x more. Just saying. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TRurak

I hope that's not your last name on that speed square!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> And a home in NYC compared to DFW cost probably 10x more. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I don't know any of the guys that I've worked with that live in NYC or very close in NY. Most live in NJ or even CT and commute. When I lived in upstate NY I didn't work far from NYC.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't know any of the guys that I've worked with that live in NYC or very close in NY. Most live in NJ or even CT and commute. When I lived in upstate NY I didn't work far from NYC.


My response was about the "rtw".
Wages are lower but the over all cost of living reflects that. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> My response was about the "rtw".
> Wages are lower but the over all cost of living reflects that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I have been very educated here on this forum about wages around the country. Some places like NH and MA surprised me on what is charged in hourly rates and really opened my eyes. I was always aware the tri-state area was expensive and other places were more affordable but figured the disparity wouldn't be so drastic as it appears from reading posts here. Cost of living is one thing but items like new vehicles and insurances that a business needs to run still remain in the same ballpark regardless of the hourly rates.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cost of living is one thing but items like new vehicles and insurances that a business needs to run still remain in the same ballpark regardless of the hourly rates.


I have thought about the same thing, vehicles are often cheaper in the more populated areas. I think the wages more than pay for the difference in cost of living, if you commute in you come out way ahead in the end. 

Not to mention you can make money for thirty years in the expensive area and retire to an inexpensive area.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I have thought about the same thing, vehicles are often cheaper in the more populated areas. I think the wages more than pay for the difference in cost of living, if you commute in you come out way ahead in the end.
> 
> Not to mention you can make money for thirty years in the expensive area and retire to an inexpensive area.


Yes Sir, this is what I did. Born in Virginia and returned to Virginia.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cleaning up around the house today:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cleaning up around the house today:


Klein fan eh? I actually don't own many klein tools besides drivers. Most of my pliers are channellocks. Try to support my PA brethren. Channellock employs United Steel Workers too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Klein fan eh? I actually don't own many klein tools besides drivers. Most of my pliers are channellocks. Try to support my PA brethren. Channellock employs United Steel Workers too.


I started with Klein as a kid and bought most of my tools in supply houses. They have always treated me well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

some 3/8" drive stuff


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrenching box with standard 1/2" drive


----------



## HAL9000

Veto XL bag is the best bag I have ever used, zippers tend to break so make sure you oil them, however Veto has a excellent warrenty, when my zippers broke sent it in and they sent me a brand new bag at no cost


----------



## Majewski

What do you oil the zipper with? Specific product or any lube on hand?


----------



## drewsserviceco

Majewski said:


> What do you oil the zipper with? Specific product or any lube on hand?



Old wives trick was bar soap, just kinda rub it in. I would think something wax based and dry. I have a block of wax in my workshop for the tables and fences for woodworking tools to help wood slide easier and I think it's mostly beeswax and that would probably work well.


----------



## Jhellwig

I feel bad for guys that have to carry a tool bag. If my tool bag didn't have wheels and a motor under it I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HAL9000 said:


> Veto XL bag is the best bag I have ever used, zippers tend to break so make sure you oil them, however Veto has a excellent warrenty, when my zippers broke sent it in and they sent me a brand new bag at no cost


I haven't lubed mine yet and mine have been around saltwater often and been rained on. Maybe they changed designs of the zippers since i got mine. I have four of their zipped bags. If any thing I'd put wax on them over oil.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> I feel bad for guys that have to carry a tool bag. If my tool bag didn't have wheels and a motor under it I wouldn't know what to do.


Toolbags are the reason God provides helpers and or children...:thumbsup:


----------



## HAL9000

maybe they did change the design of the zippers because it was a big problem everyone I knew who had one had the same problem with the zippers, I was just putting rapid tap on mine, my environmental conditions have changed drastically, I was working kn Northern Canada, very cold, working outdoors, zippers freezing and thawing, that could be why the zippers were breaking


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HAL9000 said:


> maybe they did change the design of the zippers because it was a big problem everyone I knew who had one had the same problem with the zippers, I was just putting rapid tap on mine, my environmental conditions have changed drastically, I was working kn Northern Canada, very cold, working outdoors, zippers freezing and thawing, that could be why the zippers were breaking


Oh that could be the mitigating factor. I have never seen any corrosion or the typical build up on the Veto zippers the way the brass zippers on my Klein parts bags get. I've had to pull th ebrass zippers open with pliers and then coat them with CRC 666.


----------



## HAL9000

they are great bags though I highy recommend them especially in places where you dont wear a tool belt, the bags are easy to keep organized


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HAL9000 said:


> they are great bags though I highy recommend them especially in places where you dont wear a tool belt, the bags are easy to keep organized


Working with different guys in the past, the feature I like best is a pocket for individual tools so I can see rapidly if something is missing before I pack up to leave a place. That is what I love about the Klein aerial buckets, one tool per slot.


----------



## HAL9000

yeah that is what was great about the veto when I was using it daily in the past, I could just look and I would notice if anything was missing


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HAL9000 said:


> yeah that is what was great about the veto when I was using it daily in the past, I could just look and I would notice if anything was missing


I have the LC and XL models and try not too but I overload them both but even with some pockets having more than one item in them I find it easy to see something missing. Since using them I believe I've only lost a utility knife, which is fantastic thinking of how many lost screwdrivers there had been before using them.


----------



## Southeast Power

MechanicalDVR said:


> The IBEW represents all aspects of electrical work. When I see a non Union guy like yourself that is supplying all those tools I can't help but feel you are being taken advantage of by your employer. If they aren't paying you decent and giving you a package similar to what the Union in your area pays they are just using you.


OK, hold on there. You posted all of those pic of the tools you have. Clearly not on the tool list.
Did you buy them or were they a "gift" from every contractor you worked for?


----------



## sburton224

Majewski said:


> What do you oil the zipper with? Specific product or any lube on hand?


This is the product I use on my Veto and any other toolbar zippers...It is actually the product recommended by Veto but there are other similar products available.

https://www.amazon.com/Star-brite-Snap-Zipper-Lubricant/dp/B0014489WM&ved=0ahUKEwiMzY27wfTOAhXEQyYKHWx0CEkQFggeMAA&usg=AFQjCNFxls-vQzMPeHLDPnAl3vpO4Mf4og&sig2=dGAghe8sT32wEvnma_PlQQ


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Suncoast Power said:


> OK, hold on there. You posted all of those pic of the tools you have. Clearly not on the tool list.
> Did you buy them or were they a "gift" from every contractor you worked for?


I've bought them all. You have to realize I was raised in family businesses, my Grandfather and Uncles owned several contracting companies. I have worked various part time jobs while being a Union employee and doing my 40+ hours a week. I have also had more than one side business over the years. The extent of what I provided for my regular Union jobs was the approved list and my own small impact and or drill for the most part. I very carried little past the approved handtool list. I was a salt far more often than just one of the boys, how would that look for me to break the rules?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Work knives


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CLC Pouch


----------



## daks

MechanicalDVR said:


> CLC Pouch


 I have one of those.
I use it for outdoor snow days because it can cover my tools and I don't like my leather stuff getting wet. Plus you can stuff a lot in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daks said:


> I have one of those.
> I use it for outdoor snow days because it can cover my tools and I don't like my leather stuff getting wet. Plus you can stuff a lot in it. :thumbsup:


LOL, that was pretty much the type of work I bought it for. Foul weather. It sure does hold a bunch of tools.


----------



## Satch

Got a new Veto MCT sitting in my boss' car. I will try to get it loaded up and snap a few photos. Vetos get a lot of positive press and for sheer build quality I think they are best. And yes, that comes from handling them in person and watching tradesmen use them. 

The vertical tool storage principle is about the best idea I have ever seen. It is not really knew though. Not only do we have the Klein linesman bucket/bags but check out the old German brand Parat. They make kick arse, old school leather tool cases that load all the tools standing up. Go here http://www.werkzeugkoffer.parat.de/en/tool-cases and look at Top-Line and New Classic to get an idea. Very pricey for us in the States since only a few importers get them in any sort of decent selection. I think a bloke could have one made by a decent leather smith for not a bank breaking amount. 

Anyroad, I wish Veto would make a model for electrical repair and maintenance techs that had proper pockets on the back row for long drivers. The current models pockets are too wide and bit too shallow to hold longer drivers with any stability. And most the models will not hold 8 inch shaft drivers since the interior center wall height is not tall enough. 

The MCT attempts to address this by being about 13 inches high inside. I would still suggest going to YouTube and watching HVACRat and Ed3350. They have videos showing how to mod the XL pockets with Chicago screws to make two pockets from one. This seemed to work much better with the mods. And they did the same to the very wide pockets just in front of those to hold pliers more securely. The pockets look very similar on the MCT and I think the mods wold translate pretty easily.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Anyroad, I wish Veto would make a model for electrical repair and maintenance techs that had proper pockets on the back row for long drivers. The current models pockets are too wide and bit too shallow to hold longer drivers with any stability. And most the models will not hold 8 inch shaft drivers since the interior center wall height is not tall enough.


I carry some screwdrivers in my XL


----------



## Satch

Well I finally got some photos of the old Klein and new Veto. Hope this works. It is supposed to show up. We'll see.


----------



## Satch

And so on.


----------



## Satch




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


>


Does that bag hold enough for what you do?


----------



## Satch

Mech, I think so. Only time will tell. As I have always said, no tool bag is perfect. Not unless you can have one custom made to your specs. Anyroad, the initial load up was just to get some stuff out of the dump-n-grab bag I had been dealing with. 

I have a pretty varied task load for maintenance and use some things other won't typically carry and of course the same goes for them. The nut drivers you see on each side of the Veto are redundant. The ones on the front side have the 3 inch shafts and the ones in the back compartment are exactly the same with 6 inch shafts. I am going to compromise by leaving the 3 inchers in the main storage bag and carry the longer ones in the Veto. No need to carry double weight for the same function. 

What I want to do is have a few insulated tools on the back side for the occasion when I need to use them.

I also tend to carry some smaller precision pliers and and screwdrivers. I need to get them sorted and loaded. I have to maintain some card access hardware and it is nice to have them with me most times. The Knipex needle nose I carry now are 200mm(8 inches) long but the jaws are only 34mm(1-1/4~ inches) long and very narrow and sharp. They are superb for control wiring. I won't buy any long nose pliers with cutters anymore. I like the control of the jaws better. So yeah, the Veto will be tweaked as I go. Hopefully I will remember to update the photos.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Mech, I think so. Only time will tell. As I have always said, no tool bag is perfect. Not unless you can have one custom made to your specs. Anyroad, the initial load up was just to get some stuff out of the dump-n-grab bag I had been dealing with.
> 
> I have a pretty varied task load for maintenance and use some things other won't typically carry and of course the same goes for them. The nut drivers you see on each side of the Veto are redundant. The ones on the front side have the 3 inch shafts and the ones in the back compartment are exactly the same with 6 inch shafts. I am going to compromise by leaving the 3 inchers in the main storage bag and carry the longer ones in the Veto. No need to carry double weight for the same function.
> 
> What I want to do is have a few insulated tools on the back side for the occasion when I need to use them.
> 
> I also tend to carry some smaller precision pliers and and screwdrivers. I need to get them sorted and loaded. I have to maintain some card access hardware and it is nice to have them with me most times. The Knipex needle nose I carry now are 200mm(8 inches) long but the jaws are only 34mm(1-1/4~ inches) long and very narrow and sharp. They are superb for control wiring. I won't buy any long nose pliers with cutters anymore. I like the control of the jaws better. So yeah, the Veto will be tweaked as I go. Hopefully I will remember to update the photos.


Agreed, that there is no one perfect bag. I have several different toolbag configurations set up by task. Many pics are posted on various threads on here. Insulated tools are a funny thing, most European sparkys use them for everything. I picked that habit up while working in Germany years back, having since been cured. Troubleshooting equipment live is a good place for insulated tools and sometimes there is a genuine need to do work live. I've had a varied task load at all the places I've worked.


----------



## Nuzzie

Beehives vinyl toolbags are the only ones that have left me happy and not tempted to change to another. They've put an end to my never ending tool bag hopping.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nuzzie said:


> Beehives vinyl toolbags are the only ones that have left me happy and not tempted to change to another. They've put an end to my never ending tool bag hopping.


I think vinyl is the last material I'd want a toolbag made from, yes it's waterproof but durability just doesn't seem there and at the prices they charge...






Seem more like picnic bags.


----------



## kered

MechanicalDVR said:


> ......Insulated tools are a funny thing, most European sparkys use them for everything. ........


You'd get some very strange looks around these parts if you weren't using insulated screwdrivers.

In fact to use non-insulated screwdrivers would have you labeled as a "Hack". To use a U.S. phrase that I've picked up on here


----------



## Satch

The whole insulated tool thing is a bit of conundrum. Depending upon what employer or agency you are working for, or even the governing agency in your country, situations will dictate when and where you use insulated tools. 

I know that for most employers in the States, the typical rule is you do NOT work on energised circuits even with insulated tools. About the only exceptions are when this would compromise life support equipment, emergency communications, or troubleshooting that cannot be done de-energised. The insulated tools are there in case some idiot defeats your lockout/tag out or some safety procedure was overlooked. In any case, live work makes absolutely mandatory the use of insulated tools.

The biggest issue I see with using insulated tools daily is the condition of the tools themselves. I see guys with tools(primarily screwdrivers) and the insulated shafts are scuffed, gouged, dirty and greasy. How could they ever retain their voltage safety rating in that condition? Again, no judgements here on using them. They tighten or loosen screws exactly like the non-insulated ones do. I would always keep a second set for live work.


----------



## 99cents

There's something wrong with you guys. My tool bag is a mess. It's full of wire nubbins, discarded knockouts and loose fill insulation. If I dig deep enough, last week's tuna fish sandwich is probably in there. I cram tools in there wherever they fit. That's a working man's toolbag  .


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> There's something wrong with you guys. My tool bag is a mess. It's full of wire nubbins, discarded knockouts and loose fill insulation. If I dig deep enough, last week's tuna fish sandwich is probably in there. I cram tools in there wherever they fit. That's a working man's toolbag  .


The entire reason why I started using a tray was because it was taking too much time to load and unload all the tools from my Veto bags. It was much easier to drop the tools I was using at the time into the tray, and pull out what I needed.

I ended up sticking with that method.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> The entire reason why I started using a tray was because it was taking too much time to load and unload all the tools from my Veto bags. It was much easier to drop the tools I was using at the time into the tray, and pull out what I needed.
> 
> I ended up sticking with that method.


That would drive my OCD over the edge. I would go crazy digging through a pile of tools for the one I wanted.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> That would drive my OCD over the edge. I would go crazy digging through a pile of tools for the one I wanted.


I have severe OCD, but this way still works for me.

I am only talking about the tools that I am using at that particular time for that particular task, so it's not that many tools that you have to dig.

Just to clarify, I would use the tray in conjunction with my Veto. I would take out what I need and use the tray to move around with, this way I didn't have to tuck all the tools back into the Veto 5 times per day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I have severe OCD, but this way still works for me.
> 
> I am only talking about the tools that I am using at that particular time for that particular task, so it's not that many tools that you have to dig.
> 
> Just to clarify, I would use the tray in conjunction with my Veto. I would take out what I need and use the tray to move around with, this way I didn't have to tuck all the tools back into the Veto 5 times per day.


Ahh, I can feel my BP coming back down...:thumbsup:

I envisioned a tray with a pile of tools in it. I've seen other guys work like that. 99 with his tuna in the bottom of the bag came to mind.


----------



## Majewski

Now I want a tuna Sammie.


----------



## 99cents

Majewski said:


> Now I want a tuna Sammie.


You can have the one in my tool bag. Pretend the green stuff is lettuce.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> You can have the one in my tool bag. Pretend the green stuff is lettuce.


and the rest is mayo?


----------



## Majewski

99cents said:


> You can have the one in my tool bag. Pretend the green stuff is lettuce.


No thanks, I found something better!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> No thanks, I found something better!!!


Dairy Queen, none here within many many miles! Sometimes i miss NJ for food related stuff.


----------



## Majewski

My wife was not pleased when I attempted to dip my cone into her nose....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> My wife was not pleased when I attempted to dip my cone into her nose....


Did you read that back to yourself before posting?


----------



## HackWork

Now I need ice cream. That Rita's custard place close for the season I think, I guess I'll go to Carvel.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you read that back to yourself before posting?


I try to read as little as possible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Now I need ice cream. That Rita's custard place close for the season I think, I guess I'll go to Carvel.


Show off! 

The best Italian Ice:

http://strolloslighthouse.com/


----------



## Majewski

Hack can you email me some, I've never had theirs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Hack can you email me some, I've never had theirs!


Commercialized crap:


----------



## Majewski

Way to ruin it for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Way to ruin it for me.


You need to get the wife in the car and drive right out to NJ and have a 
Strollo's !


----------



## Majewski

You paying the gas!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> You paying the gas!?


Oh it's well worth the trip to get Strollo's. Think of the priceless smile on your wife's face.


----------



## Majewski

If she never stops smiling I'll be screwed... Only place to go from there is a frown!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> If she never stops smiling I'll be screwed... Only place to go from there is a frown!


You need lessons...


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> I have severe OCD, but this way still works for me.
> 
> I am only talking about the tools that I am using at that particular time for that particular task, so it's not that many tools that you have to dig.
> 
> Just to clarify, I would use the tray in conjunction with my Veto. I would take out what I need and use the tray to move around with, this way I didn't have to tuck all the tools back into the Veto 5 times per day.


That's my boy right there  The tote fits right in with OCD. 

For me the tote keeps the things you're using right now well organized. It is an OCD way of keeping it together, the skeevie way is putting it all in a bucket or box. 

I usually have tools on one side. I have a few custom slots I cut in to hold a few tools vertically. A small tool pouch with the essentials goes in there every time, one with a clip so I can put it on my belt if need be. Also a drill or impact, and bits, and whatever else for the task. 

The other side will hold boxes, jars, etc. of fasteners, anchors, connectors, fittings, devices, whatever. Also if there's room, an empty box or bag for scraps so I don't leave a trail of crumbs. 

Some jobs a cart is the right way to go but more often for me, its more important to travel light. Even with a cart I'll usually wind up with a tote on top.


----------



## ppsh

Got a CLC 1539 this week.

Still need a few more tools to fill it in.


















Hammer, hackzall, jab saw, bit sets, pipe wrench, etc.. are in the center pocket.


----------



## CGW

I have the same bag ad most of the same tools. Looking good


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


> Got a CLC 1539 this week.
> 
> Still need a few more tools to fill it in.
> 
> Hammer, hackzall, jab saw, bit sets, pipe wrench, etc.. are in the center pocket.


I used that same bag for a while and it just didn't hold up for me. I wish you better luck than I had. Nice set up BTW.


----------



## Going_Commando

splatz said:


> That's my boy right there  The tote fits right in with OCD.
> 
> For me the tote keeps the things you're using right now well organized. It is an OCD way of keeping it together, the skeevie way is putting it all in a bucket or box.
> 
> I usually have tools on one side. I have a few custom slots I cut in to hold a few tools vertically. A small tool pouch with the essentials goes in there every time, one with a clip so I can put it on my belt if need be. Also a drill or impact, and bits, and whatever else for the task.
> 
> The other side will hold boxes, jars, etc. of fasteners, anchors, connectors, fittings, devices, whatever. Also if there's room, an empty box or bag for scraps so I don't leave a trail of crumbs.
> 
> Some jobs a cart is the right way to go but more often for me, its more important to travel light. Even with a cart I'll usually wind up with a tote on top.


You two would probably cry if you saw my tool "organization". I don't even use buckets. :whistling2:


----------



## Majewski

Lemme see!!!


----------



## drspec

I threw my veto pro bag away the other day

About to do the same with the similar Husky


----------



## Majewski

Because of the water damage?


----------



## drspec

Yeah the veto was water damaged. I thought about trying to clean it up bit said **** it and tossed it in the dumpster.

The Husky stays on my van but tools just get dumped in it. Never stays organized. Wonder if an open top tool bag would work better.


----------



## Majewski

Sorry man!


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> Sorry man!


It's all good. I've come to terms with what happened. I just wish I could find a replacement van. Working big jobs off this Connect is going to suck.


----------



## Majewski

Transit connect?


----------



## drspec

Yeah Transit Connect...that's the only vehicle I have left.......****ing Ford Focus with a box.

Lost an E250 and high roof Promaster


----------



## Majewski

lol I wish I had something like that for the condos with parking ramps.


----------



## drspec

Majewski said:


> lol I wish I had something like that for the condos with parking ramps.


A Transit Connect?

The older models, I have a 2013, are taller than you think, especially with a ladder rack. They don't always fit in parking decks.

I almost got mine stuck at the local mall a year or so back. Was there to look at a job and didnt think much of it. I was driving through and heard the top ladder scraping.


----------



## Majewski

Oh I thought it was newer, oops. I also did that with my transit. Had to reverse out of an underground ramp last year haha.


----------



## Miller6386

Anyone have a good slick way of organizing and carrying zip ties and wire nuts/connectors? 

Unfortunately in my current situation when I go to a call what I have in my backpack is what I have. I have all the tools down but all the extra canvas zipper bags are making a mess of my backpack. Almost thinking of carrying a second small bag of just hardware. 

Samsung Note 7.5


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Miller6386 said:


> Anyone have a good slick way of organizing and carrying zip ties and wire nuts/connectors?
> 
> Unfortunately in my current situation when I go to a call what I have in my backpack is what I have. I have all the tools down but all the extra canvas zipper bags are making a mess of my backpack. Almost thinking of carrying a second small bag of just hardware.
> 
> Samsung Note 7.5


Zip ties I keep in a screwdriver pocket in my bags. Wire nuts and small items I keep in those small parts bags that clip onto the larger bags.


----------



## Majewski

Mech beat me to it. Canvas bags!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

These bags are cool if you have a lot to carry


----------



## splatz

Miller6386 said:


> Anyone have a good slick way of organizing and carrying zip ties and wire nuts/connectors?


I am trying out a Veto myself and find that a problem too. Like MD I make a bundle of ties and put them in a tool pocket. But for fasteners and small parts, I think a parachute bag is going to work out best for me, I have a couple and I always liked these: 










I will probably wind up sticking with the plastic totes 

Edit: Heh MD knew what I was thinking


----------



## Miller6386

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. Who would of thought my biggest problem on the job would be tool organization

Samsung Note 7.5


----------



## Palm

Bundle ties?! That's annoying when a bunch fall out. A real man uses these:










Well, that is, he cuts a perpendicular opening across the middle of the ties' packaging, drawing out only what's needed like from a tissue box--or so I've seen.


----------



## HackWork

Yeah, I do it that way too Palm. I hate when someone opens the bag from the top.


----------



## Jhellwig

Palm said:


> Bundle ties?! That's annoying when a bunch fall out. A real man uses these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is, he cuts a perpendicular opening across the middle of the ties' packaging, drawing out only what's needed like from a tissue box--or so I've seen.


I have never seen anyone under 70 use one of those.


----------



## Jhellwig

I miss my gator. Now I need to get a bag like you poor souls have to use. I have a Klein tote but I just can't figure out how to set it up for what I do now.


----------



## drspec

Jhellwig said:


> I miss my gator. Now I need to get a bag like you poor souls have to use. I have a Klein tote but I just can't figure out how to set it up for what I do now.


And you never will


----------



## splatz

Palm said:


> Bundle ties?! That's annoying when a bunch fall out. A real man uses these:
> 
> :coin purses
> 
> Well, that is, he cuts a perpendicular opening across the middle of the ties' packaging, drawing out only what's needed like from a tissue box--or so I've seen.


You can slit a tennis ball a little and it holds screws or other small parts pretty nice.


----------



## splatz

You know what would be perfect for holding a bundle of tie wraps? Some kind of fastening device that goes around things and tightens but doesn't loosen. That way as you remove ties you could tighten it as the bundle gets smaller. There is some great invention in there somewhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> You know what would be perfect for holding a bundle of tie wraps? Some kind of fastening device that goes around things and tightens but doesn't loosen. That way as you remove ties you could tighten it as the bundle gets smaller. There is some great invention in there somewhere.


Rubber bands or hair bands....


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Rubber bands or hair bands....


----------



## Sparky J

For the tie wrap issue I found that if you take an unopened bag and cut/rip it open in the middle on one side. The bag still holds them you just have to pull them out, and no more going to dump town in the bottom of your van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


>


Both can be found in mass quantities around my house. My wife had waist length hair when we met, not it's still long after she cut off 14" for kids with cancer.


----------



## Jhellwig

MechanicalDVR said:


> Both can be found in mass quantities around my house. My wife had waist length hair when we met, not it's still long after she cut off 14" for kids with cancer.


He meant zip ties.


----------



## knomore

I get by with a couple hand tools and a pile of test equipment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jhellwig said:


> He meant zip ties.


Well aware but I like to bust chops. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

knomore said:


> I get by with a couple hand tools and a pile of test equipment.


Nice little set up but that isn't much of a pile of meters/testers. :jester:


----------



## knomore

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice little set up but that isn't much of a pile of meters/testers. :jester:


I'm not an apprentice. I only carry what I need to do the job, and a thermal camera so I can check the temperature of my coffee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

knomore said:


> I'm not an apprentice. I only carry what I need to do the job, and a thermal camera so I can check the temperature of my coffee.


Any less than proper handling of the coffee is ABUSIVE!


----------



## Rora

How I feel having a complete set of top shelf tools on my first day as an apprentice...

*Veto bag:*









*Knipex hand tools:*









*Fluke meter:*










There's a logic to buying quality the first time around, but can't help but think I must look like a newb considering there's not a spec of dirt or wear on anything.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> How I feel having a complete set of top shelf tools on my first day as an apprentice...
> 
> There's a logic to buying quality the first time around, but can't help but think I must look like a newb considering there's not a spec of dirt or wear on anything.


First off welcome aboard! You picked an interesting place to start off. Hope you enjoy the ride.

Secondly you are absolutely correct, buying quality the first time around is a sound philosophy. I'm a firm believer in quality tools and good means of storage for them. I was raised on the adages of: "take care of your tools and they will take care of you", "quality tools last a lifetime".

You seem to have picked well. How is it that you are so familiar with the brands you mentioned?


----------



## MikeFL

I'll 2nd the welcome!


----------



## Rora

MechanicalDVR said:


> First off welcome aboard! You picked an interesting place to start off. Hope you enjoy the ride.
> 
> Secondly you are absolutely correct, buying quality the first time around is a sound philosophy. I'm a firm believer in quality tools and good means of storage for them. I was raised on the adages of: "take care of your tools and they will take care of you", "quality tools last a lifetime".
> 
> You seem to have picked well. How is it that you are so familiar with the brands you mentioned?


Thanks. 

I'm just finishing up trade school (Instrumentation) and I've been putting together my tool bag over many months so it's ready when I start an apprenticeship. It's tough to find consistency in the tool lists since it's a bit of a niche trade. I've been doing a lot of research in my spare time, finding what tools are common in threads like this and then finding lifetime quality versions of them. It seemed to make more sense to get the top shelf stuff and start their lifespan earlier in your career, not to mention getting to use a better quality tool every day.

I just feel a bit self conscious considering collecting tools is something that usually takes place over many years, it's somewhat of a badge of experience. So having nicer tools, in some cases better than the old-timers makes me feel a bit like a poser. :001_unsure:

Here's what I've got so far, geared for instrumentation maintenance. Any critiques or stuff you think I should add are most welcome (and thanks for the welcome!)


Veto Tech Pac

PB Swiss
PH 1/2, Slotted 4/5.5mm, 8mm "beater"
PH/Slotted 00/0 Electronics size
Slotted 3mm terminal
SAE, metric, and security torx hex sets
Interchangable bit and socket driver
Stubby bit driver
2 sets of bits PH, slotted, square, and PZ
Wera 20 pcs. SAE and metric sockets

Knipex
Two 7" Adjustable Pipe Wrench
Two 10" Cobra Wrench
Combo Pliers
Needle Nose
Flush cutters
Auto wire stripper
Ratcheting crimpers for ferrules, insulated terminal, and RJ-XX
Punchdown

Fluke
773 Amp clamp, 4-20mA/1-10V measure/source for signal troubleshooting
233 Detachable display Cat IV for standard industrial applications
2AC Non-contact voltage tester

Other "like to have" stuff
Wolfeyes head lamp
Festool CXS cordless drill (not sure if I'll get away with using this)
Mitutoyo Digital Caliper
Electrician shears
6" tweezers
9-in-1 control cabinet key


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm just finishing up trade school (Instrumentation) and I've been putting together my tool bag over many months so it's ready when I start an apprenticeship. It's tough to find consistency in the tool lists since it's a bit of a niche trade. I've been doing a lot of research in my spare time, finding what tools are common in threads like this and then finding lifetime quality versions of them. It seemed to make more sense to get the top shelf stuff and start their lifespan earlier in your career, not to mention getting to use a better quality tool every day.
> 
> I just feel a bit self conscious considering collecting tools is something that usually takes place over many years, it's somewhat of a badge of experience. So having nicer tools, in some cases better than the old-timers makes me feel a bit like a poser. :001_unsure:
> 
> Here's what I've got so far, geared for instrumentation maintenance. Any critiques or stuff you think I should add are most welcome (and thanks for the welcome!)


You're welcome.

Where are you starting your apprenticeship? 

This is going to make a big difference in what you can carry, especially as a newbie. When you are out alone in a service truck nobody really knows what extras you carry. I was always tool heavy in the truck but really only brought in what I needed to do a job.

If you are going into an IBEW local you are going to get a hard time about any tools not on their tool list.

I think you are off to a great start on building one hell of a nice kit there.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

MechanicalDVR said:


> "quality tools last a lifetime".


Until you cut a hot wire...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> Until you cut a hot wire...


What, I need an until you destroy them disclaimer?:jester:


----------



## curtiso

Not sure if this is the right way to post my everyday bag... Light industrial Apprentice. Take pride in my tools!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

curtiso said:


> Not sure if this is the right way to post my everyday bag... Light industrial Apprentice. Take pride in my tools!


Nice light set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandbox

Not a bad set up. I switch trucks a lot so it's nice to have everything fit into "waterproof" cases.


----------



## lightman

This is what I have used for the last several years. It has 2 holes with grommets on the other side if you want to hang it on the lip of a bucket or on the side rail of a lift.




The yellow Klein bag is what I use for troubleshooting. I bought a Klein backpack but didn't care for it. The bag pictured will warp if you leave it hanging on a bucket, out in the weather, heavily loaded. Mine lives on the floor in the back seat!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lightman said:


> This is what I have used for the last several years. It has 2 holes with grommets on the other side if you want to hang it on the lip of a bucket or on the side rail of a lift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow Klein bag is what I use for troubleshooting. I bought a Klein backpack but didn't care for it. The bag pictured will warp if you leave it hanging on a bucket, out in the weather, heavily loaded. Mine lives on the floor in the back seat!


I used an oval Klien bucket for a long time, but it had way more pockets than the one you use. I've used one like yours to carry just what tools I'm working with for a task at hand.


----------



## electro916

Ive been using this clc bag for over 2 years. This is a newer one as my original finally ripped. I like the center compartment for longer or larger tools, I keep my ratchet cutters in there along with a zipper bag of test leads and a pair of gloves. The center comes with a Plano box in it and that is what it is designed for but it's great for the bigger and bulkier tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electro916 said:


> Ive been using this clc bag for over 2 years. This is a newer one as my original finally ripped. I like the center compartment for longer or larger tools, I keep my ratchet cutters in there along with a zipper bag of test leads and a pair of gloves. The center comes with a Plano box in it and that is what it is designed for but it's great for the bigger and bulkier tools.


Open top bags are fine when you can trust the people walking by them.


----------



## Jlarson

Got a MCT. 



















Fluke pouch with my 376 and the Klein pouch with a set of gearwrenches fit in front of the ty-raps.


----------



## Jlarson

The pouch I keep in my company service truck, somebody gave me this husky pouch a while back but I didn't carry it long because the handle broke right away. I needed something to fit in the cross box of my new truck so i rigged up a handle out of some chain and hose.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> Got a MCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluke pouch with my 376 and the Klein pouch with a set of gearwrenches fit in front of the ty-raps.


You can't go wrong with Veto, best of luck with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can't go wrong with Veto, best of luck with it!:thumbsup:


Yeah this is number three. I got tired of carrying my xl's every day only partially loaded for regular service. Now my xl is devoted to travel and my ot-xl is my construction/lift bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> Yeah this is number three. I got tired of carrying my xl's every day only partially loaded for regular service. Now my xl is devoted to travel and my ot-xl is my construction/lift bag.


I use an LC for service stuff and an XL for storage, then I have two of the TP pouches for actual OTJ carry. If I keep doing small jobs like I have been I may just get an MCT.


----------



## Brrain

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/708402216357491843/


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Brrain said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/708402216357491843/


Welcome aboard!

Are any of those pics your own rig?


----------



## Brrain

Thanks!

I own some Bosch Boxes and I'm looking into buying some more accessories for those...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Brrain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I own some Bosch Boxes and I'm looking into buying some more accessories for those...


You're welcome.

Post some pics of your own set up.


----------



## comercail technician

For years I was buying tool bags in the 50$ range that never seemed to last. Around the time I started to upgrade my tools from kobalt and commercial electric to Klein knipex wiha wera and nws I decided to also upgrade my tool bag from husky to veto pro pack. I picked the ot lc because it fits my job best and also the tp3 for quick diagnosis on equiptment. Must say I love that decision. Keeping tools organized and not having to worry about screwdrivers poking through the bottom of my bag and ripping a hole is worth it... also must say my 24$ husky bag is still holding up most likely because I don't use it all the time..


----------



## DCooke111

Veto Pro Pac MC. I am considering going to MCT, but this works well for me









Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

DCooke111 said:


> Veto Pro Pac MC. I am considering going to MCT, but this works well for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Looks like a decent set up.


----------



## drspec

I have a Veto OT-MC bag for sale. Just bought it about a month ago and it's too small for my needs. It retails for $179.99. Make an offer.


----------



## HackWork

drspec said:


> I have a Veto OT-MC bag for sale. Just bought it about a month ago and it's too small for my needs. It retails for $179.99. Make an offer.
> 
> View attachment 109761


$50.


----------



## drspec

HackWork said:


> $50.


:gun_bandana::vs_rightHere:


----------



## Jack Legg

I've switched to tote trays over the past few years but I've used this Ideal leather tote for over 25 years.

I probably got it around 1990-91


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jack Legg said:


> I've switched to tote trays over the past few years but I've used this Ideal leather tote for over 25 years.
> 
> I probably got it around 1990-91
> View attachment 109785



:thumbsup:
Looks like it just got broken in!


----------



## Jlarson

I keep going back to my leather tote. The veto are nice for some stuff like traveling, doing event power setup, storage... but day to day out of the truck the tote is more convenient.


----------



## tjb

drspec said:


> I have a Veto OT-MC bag for sale. Just bought it about a month ago and it's too small for my needs. It retails for $179.99. Make an offer.


I keep looking at veto bags and really want one but can't find one that fits my tools right that isn't also enormous. I really want to like them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> I keep going back to my leather tote. The veto are nice for some stuff like traveling, doing event power setup, storage... but day to day out of the truck the tote is more convenient.


At this point of just service calls I keep an empty small Veto pouch clipped on my LC and just load it as needed. No reason to bring in more than you need.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> I keep looking at veto bags and really want one but can't find one that fits my tools right that isn't also enormous. I really want to like them.


What doesn't fit?


----------



## tjb

HTML:







MechanicalDVR said:


> What doesn't fit?


Not necessarily that tools don't fit, although usually things like a 12" feeler bit or bit extension are too tall for zipper veto bags. But like I said the ones that aren't huge don't seem to fit all my tools well, making me leave out like my desalt random bits clamshell box or all my nut drivers or wrenches, depends on what I keep in or don't put in. To fit everything my occidental leather bag holds, the veto seems to have to be huge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily that tools don't fit, although usually things like a 12" feeler bit or bit extension are too tall for zipper veto bags. But like I said the ones that aren't huge don't seem to fit all my tools well, making me leave out like my desalt random bits clamshell box or all my nut drivers or wrenches, depends on what I keep in or don't put in. To fit everything my occidental leather bag holds, the veto seems to have to be huge.


Do you carry the 12" bit with you all the time?

What kind of work do you do?

LC w/nut drivers to 7/16"










Combo ^ Box wrenches 1/4"-3/4"


----------



## Tortuga

tjb said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily that tools don't fit, although usually things like a 12" feeler bit or bit extension are too tall for zipper veto bags. But like I said the ones that aren't huge don't seem to fit all my tools well, making me leave out like my desalt random bits clamshell box or all my nut drivers or wrenches, depends on what I keep in or don't put in. To fit everything my occidental leather bag holds, the veto seems to have to be huge.


I carry an OT-XL. I normally carry less in it than I did in my old Tech-LC, but it has the extra space to toss my laptop, larger meters or a drill and bits if needed. Check one out, you might like it.


----------



## Jlarson

Since Photobucket probably fubar'ed my last pic...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> Since Photobucket probably fubar'ed my last pic...


Is that an Ideal?

That has a nice stable looking footprint.


----------



## Jlarson

It's a larger copy of the ideal. A guy makes em and sells them on eBay every so often.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> It's a larger copy of the ideal. A guy makes em and sells them on eBay every so often.


I used to use the basic size Ideal and any time it dumped over I would toss it aside for the next bag.

That looks more stable.


----------



## DM625

Brought my tools home from work to dump my bag out and get rid of some stuff I dont use. Trying to lighten the load up a little bit.

Bag dump









Stuff that went back in









Everything back in it's place









Final weight...not bad


----------



## Jlarson

New data bag. Awp from Lowe's, liked it for the big zipper pouch on one side I can keep patch cables in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jlarson said:


> New data bag. Awp from Lowe's, liked it for the big zipper pouch on one side I can keep patch cables in.


I used to use a similar bag and really liked it.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## TGGT

My occidental pocket pouch EMT rough setup. Wish there was a slightly deeper pocket, those are 420's sticking out. It's more like a pocket organizer, forces you to drop things you don't need for lack of space wish it had a pocket large enough for a notepad though, that's my biggest pet peeve. 

I miss the old CLC pouch I had, it was a medium belt clip pouch with zipper top I never used. But it was too easy to load it up, and it didn't hold together for very long, but it was cheap. I might buy 2 or 3 just to have them on hand.









Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

I have that occidental leather pocket/pouch. Wear it all the time. When not in my pocket it sits as tool organization in my tool bag. Had a buddy sew another open-bottomed screwdriver slot onto it, and a rivet for a tape chain. Love it.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

drspec said:


> I have a Veto OT-MC bag for sale. Just bought it about a month ago and it's too small for my needs. It retails for $179.99. Make an offer.
> 
> View attachment 109761


I just got one a few weeks ago. So far I like it...except for the one time it dumped out in the van. 

I made the move from a Tech-LC. It kind of forced me to rethink what I actually *NEED* to carry all the time. Lightened my load quite a bit.


----------



## TGGT

tjb said:


> I have that occidental leather pocket/pouch. Wear it all the time. When not in my pocket it sits as tool organization in my tool bag. Had a buddy sew another open-bottomed screwdriver slot onto it, and a rivet for a tape chain. Love it.


Yeah I thought about modifying it. Like a said, there's a few minor things I don't like, but I've come to realize that's every pouch/bag I've ever owned. I just modify my habits and get along just fine.

It's reminds me of those little Greenlee/Klein mini pouches with two screwdriver loops and 2 slots. Very minimal.

Here is my all time favorite CLC 1524 has a little clip on the back that I'd slide onto my pocket, or off a ladder hinge so very easy to put on and take off:










I bought the next size down, and it doesn't really have the notepad pocket in the front that I liked. All made in China of course.


----------



## HackWork

The Klein pouch style tote I am selling has a notepad pocket on the back :whistling2:


----------



## splatz

I still haven't sprung for that occidental 5053 pocket caddy. It's probably just a matter of time. In the mean time, this one from Lowes is getting some use. It's very compact but holds quite a bit. It fits well in a tote even if you aren't putting it on your belt. There's a clip to clip it to your belt or pocket but it doesn't have that paddle like the 5053 so you can hang it off a pocket or tuck it in your waistband. 

Husky makes one too, but again I just don't like Husky for whatever reason. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-7-Pocket-Utility-Pouch-HD2066/202783858


----------



## HackWork

We had a term for guys who carried scissors. We will have to move this thread into the controversial section in order for me to post it.


----------



## splatz

OH AND this pouch does have a spot for your notepad, NO NEED TO BUY some Klein lunch bucket:


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> We had a term for guys who carried scissors. We will have to move this thread into the controversial section in order for me to post it.


Nobody could ever hate on those scissors, you're not fooling anyone. You own an inferior set and love them almost as much. Just put them out in the open and love them proudly.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> Nobody could ever hate on those scissors, you're not fooling anyone. You own an inferior set and love them almost as much. Just put them out in the open and love them proudly.


I own Kleins that I keep at the desk where scissors belong.











There is nothing wrong with the scissors. It's just that an electrician carrying them around all day is gay.


----------



## daveEM

HackWork said:


> I own Kleins that I keep at the desk where scissors belong.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the scissors. It's just that an electrician carrying them around all day is gay.


Some how I'm in agreement with you Hack. I'm really old and have never used scissors on the job. I have these on my desk. Mostly I just tear stuff but I have used them a few times when I want a neat piece of paper or something.


----------



## HackWork

Some how you agree with me? As if everything I say isn't awesome???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I own Kleins that I keep at the desk where scissors belong.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110729
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the scissors. It's just that an electrician carrying them around all day is gay.


Those scissors are awesome for data work:


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those scissors are awesome for data work:
> 
> [IG]


 That's why I bought them. 

But splatz uses them for making collages.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> That's why I bought them.
> 
> But splatz uses them for making collages.


I can run a telco CO with those scissors, a wire wrap tool, and a spudger. 

AND they are for ransom notes, not collages, so nobody knows it's me.


----------



## Jrags

knomore said:


> I get by with a couple hand tools and a pile of test equipment.




Ahh, how are you liking that Ideal circuit analyzer? You're one of the few I've seen with it in your bag. How do you use it in your routine? Are your y using it a lot? I'm doing primarily resi work and it seems like it would be useful, but I have to justify the high price of the kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrags

Rochsolid said:


> Just picked up a new bag today.
> 
> I decided to get the smaller type bag. Unusually buy larger bags, then over time fill then with crap and tools that i hardly ever use. I loaded up the new one tonight, and put in the tools that I use on a daily basis. So much lighter and easier to carry around. This husky bag was a good deal, I picked it up for 35$ at big orange.




What Fluke meter are you using there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrags

Got_Juice? said:


> I found this forum a couple of weeks ago and decided to finally join. I figure this is a good thread for a 1st post. I'm an Industrial Electricity student and am also taking some residential/construction wiring classes. I just started building my tool collection and decided to share:
> Yes they are shiny and clean and I got insulated as Amazon.com prices on them were pretty much equal to local retail prices of the non insulated versions. And to me I like the feel of the Knipex over Klein or other brands of pliers I have tried. By the way, great forum you guys have here. I hope to learn a lot.




What Klein clamp meter is that? A 32X?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrags

beartp515 said:


> So finally....here is my bag. Keep in mind I also have a Veto XL also with all Wera screwdrivers that I bought but haven't been brave enough to take to work. Never really knew I had this much in here. Also there are two smaller bags that I didn't post that have misc wrenches. Now....I have to put this all back.....didn't think this out very well.




Great setup. Meter/tester wise it looks like Fluke T5, 87, and a Sperry circuit analyzer. How do you like those? What do you use the most. Any need for more clamp meter than just the T5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T.Jack

Seeing all these vetos makes me want one bad. If they made a rolling bag I'd be all over it. Working overseas means I spend a lot of time at airports so a rolling bag is a must for me. I use a 18'' rolling husky right now but it just doesn't have enough pockets. I might steal the one guys idea and put some 2-3" pvc pipes in the large center compartment for better organization in the husky. If I remember tomorrow I'll take a picture of my setup.

I love this thread, I remember looking at it almost 5 years ago when I first started my apprenticeship. Nice to see what brands other people are using. I already have a list going of some tools to checkout next time I'm in the states!


----------



## Satch

DM625 said:


> Brought my tools home from work to dump my bag out and get rid of some stuff I dont use. Trying to lighten the load up a little bit.
> 
> Bag dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff that went back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything back in it's place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final weight...not bad


Nice rig. Which model of Klein bag is that? I like my Veto MCT but am always on the lookout for a bag to be mobile tool storage. Some of the Klein bags seem awfully busy on the outside of the bag which is not my preference. I like the concept of the Veto bags where 99% of what you are carrying is inside the zippered areas. The only thing going I do not like about Veto is that other than the MCT most of their pockets are not really aimed at electricians. I think it was mechanicaldvr who pointed this out in a thread about backpacks. If Veto would make one of their closed top bags with the Tool Pack type pockets inside I would be happy.


----------



## Jrags

Satch said:


> Nice rig. Which model of Klein bag is that? I like my Veto MCT but am always on the lookout for a bag to be mobile tool storage. Some of the Klein bags seem awfully busy on the outside of the bag which is not my preference. I like the concept of the Veto bags where 99% of what you are carrying is inside the zippered areas. The only thing going I do not like about Veto is that other than the MCT most of their pockets are not really aimed at electricians. I think it was mechanicaldvr who pointed this out in a thread about backpacks. If Veto would make one of their closed top bags with the Tool Pack type pockets inside I would be happy.




Satchel, you are right, most of the Veto Tech bags are aimed at HVAC/R guys. What exactly would make the pockets more "electrician friendly?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> Satchel, you are right, most of the Veto Tech bags are aimed at HVAC/R guys. What exactly would make the pockets more "electrician friendly?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being @ half as wide as they are. 

Most of the pockets in my Veto bags hold more than one tool just due to pocket size.

Tool Pak pockets have stitching that can be removed to make them bigger if needed:


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> Being @ half as wide as they are.
> 
> Most of the pockets in my Veto bags hold more than one tool just due to pocket size.


I get it... one pocket per tool? I've never seen this bag before, but it looks like the CLC 1132 backpack too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> I get it... one pocket per tool? I've never seen this bag before, but it looks like the CLC 1132 backpack too.



Toolpak has been around a long time, I had my first one issued to me while working on military communication equipment back in the 1980s.

I like the lighter style backpacks like that but that one looks like it has the potential to get way overloaded.


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> Toolpak has been around a long time, I had my first one issued to me while working on military communication equipment back in the 1980s.
> 
> I like the lighter style backpacks like that but that one looks like it has the potential to get way overloaded.


That's the problem with these big bags. I love my Veto Tech XL--it holds almost every hand tool I have, but that's also the problem. Since it holds almost everything, it gets too heavy and unwieldily. But you can't blame the manufacturer for that, can you? That's why they have different models and you choose your fate! Ahh the choices!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> That's the problem with these big bags. I love my Veto Tech XL--it holds almost every hand tool I have, but that's also the problem. Since it holds almost everything, it gets too heavy and unwieldily. But you can't blame the manufacturer for that, can you? That's why they have different models and you choose your fate! Ahh the choices!


No that isn't the manufacturer's fault at all.

I have a Veto XL and pretty much used it as tool storage in the van, didn't really take it out on a job location very often.


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> No that isn't the manufacturer's fault at all.
> 
> I have a Veto XL and pretty much used it as tool storage in the van, didn't really take it out on a job location very often.


I'm sure you've said many times in the past, but what are you taking out daily on service or t-shooting calls? An MCT?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> I'm sure you've said many times in the past, but what are you taking out daily on service or t-shooting calls? An MCT?


I have my LC in the truck and carry linemans, 11 in 1, and a T5-1000 for 95% of troubleshooting calls.

For a little more involved work I use a Veto TP3 or 4 depending on what I anticipate needing.


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have my LC in the truck and carry linemans, 11 in 1, and a T5-1000 for 95% of troubleshooting calls.
> 
> 
> 
> For a little more involved work I use a Veto TP3 or 4 depending on what I anticipate needing.




Can't get more simple than 2 hand tools and a meter. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

Jrags said:


> Can't get more simple than 2 hand tools and a meter. Well done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Because the guy is a hack! Where do you think he gets all those pictures for his job mistake threads? I'll tell ya.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrags said:


> Can't get more simple than 2 hand tools and a meter. Well done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other than a flashlight you don't really need much more to find most typical problems.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Other than a flashlight you don't really need much more to find most typical problems.


Glad you saw I was joking.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> Glad you saw I was joking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice to have someone else around with a real sense of humor, too many too serious here at times.


----------



## Satch

Jrags, you and mech already hit it. One tool per pocket. It is really more my OCD than anything but I do not like multiple tools banging their grips together. Particularly insulated or precision sized tools. 

To me, Veto could make the bags near perfect if they did two things. First, make the back row pockets deep like the ToolPak doee on their bags. If it means making all of the bags about 14-16 inches in interior height then I am good with that. Just flare the top of each pocket so the handle part just above the shafts would sit down into the pocket but not allow it to drop further. This way anything from a long shafts 1/2 inch nut driver to a #1 Philips with a three inch shaft would fit securely in any pocket.

Second would be a row of pockets in front of those about 7 inches deep. Just wide enough to fit a 10-12 inch water pump pliers. This would allow most 8-12 inch pliers to fit securely with no flop and still not drop too far down to make retrieving the tools difficult. 

You could add another row of pockets in front of those scaled shorter for smaller needle nose, strippers, and precision sized pkiers. Ditch the worthless 'bit pockets' on the front of the lower row and keep enough room in front of them to drop in a 12 volt driver or plastic bit box or organisers. Make the pockets customisable like the ToolPaks. Again, mostly my OCD but some of the ideas I have thought of that would make them perfect for me.


----------



## splatz

Satch said:


> Jrags, you and mech already hit it. One tool per pocket. It is really more my OCD than anything but I do not like multiple tools banging their grips together. Particularly insulated or precision sized tools.


OCD aside if you can have just one tool per pocket it makes it very easy to spot if something's missing, with the Toolpak you know at a glance when you're packing up to go if you left something up on top of a ceiling tile, etc.


----------



## Satch

splatz said:


> OCD aside if you can have just one tool per pocket it makes it very easy to spot if something's missing, with the Toolpak you know at a glance when you're packing up to go if you left something up on top of a ceiling tile, etc.


Indeed, sir. I am one who keeps the same tools in the same pockets every time I use them. This way if the lights go out or I am using one thing but need to reach for another, I know by feel where it should be. Again, a little OCD but hey, it works for me. And as an aside, I really like the Veto bags and their concept if not the exact execution. I carry an MCT for daily use and find it the perfect size for electrical maintenance. I intentionally keep the pockets to two tools maximum. Anything more would make it too heavy for my maintenance work which requires multiple in/out of the truck and into the building stops each day. 

And Mech has me pretty much sold on the ToolPak line. If I ever buy a tool backpack there's would be it. One thing for the ToolPak users; where do you buy them? No pricing is listed at their site and Amazon has some third party sellers and that's about it. I note their photos show black material but Mech's is blue inside and there is something to be said for the lighter colours making tools easier to locate. Great thread. Thanks gents.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Indeed, sir. I am one who keeps the same tools in the same pockets every time I use them. This way if the lights go out or I am using one thing but need to reach for another, I know by feel where it should be. Again, a little OCD but hey, it works for me. And as an aside, I really like the Veto bags and their concept if not the exact execution. I carry an MCT for daily use and find it the perfect size for electrical maintenance. I intentionally keep the pockets to two tools maximum. Anything more would make it too heavy for my maintenance work which requires multiple in/out of the truck and into the building stops each day.
> 
> And Mech has me pretty much sold on the ToolPak line. If I ever buy a tool backpack there's would be it. One thing for the ToolPak users; where do you buy them? No pricing is listed at their site and Amazon has some third party sellers and that's about it. I note their photos show black material but Mech's is blue inside and there is something to be said for the lighter colours making tools easier to locate. Great thread. Thanks gents.



The Blue Tool Pak I bought from United Refrigeration, it's the #03100 4 panel size which for my use was the best.

I also have the large black one that I had ordered over the phone years ago.


----------



## DM625

Satch said:


> Nice rig. Which model of Klein bag is that? I like my Veto MCT but am always on the lookout for a bag to be mobile tool storage. Some of the Klein bags seem awfully busy on the outside of the bag which is not my preference. I like the concept of the Veto bags where 99% of what you are carrying is inside the zippered areas. The only thing going I do not like about Veto is that other than the MCT most of their pockets are not really aimed at electricians. I think it was mechanicaldvr who pointed this out in a thread about backpacks. If Veto would make one of their closed top bags with the Tool Pack type pockets inside I would be happy.


It's this model here:
https://www.amazon.ca/554181914-Tradesman-Organizer-Ultimat***************/dp/B00MMW5ROI

Had it for about 3 years now. My only complaint is that after a while It started leaning to one side from the weight of the tools I guess, other than that It's a good bag.

From what I can tell the pockets on either side look very similar to the Veto pockets, I dont think there's much difference between them. The big pocket in the middle is nice though.

I wanted a Veto originally, but they cost $300 CDN here and I got the Klein bag for around $100 CDN, so it was pretty hard to justify. Still really want a Veto though lol


----------



## Satch

Gents, spoke with PakTek(ToolPak manufacturer) on the phone today and they told me ordering from them direct was no issue. We do have a listed dealer a little way from me but I would not make the trip unless I knew they had one on the floor to look at. Likely a blind buy for me if it goes that far. Prices were actually quite decent on both models. I intentionally did not post them because A; they would list it on their site if they wanted it out there loud and proud. And B; Every time I do something like that another person calls and gets a different price or I misunderstood, etc. Lets just say the larger model was only a little more than the Klein model you see at HD for about 90 dollars. And the 4 panel was significantly less. VERY tempted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Gents, spoke with PakTek(ToolPak manufacturer) on the phone today and they told me ordering from them direct was no issue. We do have a listed dealer a little way from me but I would not make the trip unless I knew they had one on the floor to look at. Likely a blind buy for me if it goes that far. Prices were actually quite decent on both models. I intentionally did not post them because A; they would list it on their site if they wanted it out there loud and proud. And B; Every time I do something like that another person calls and gets a different price or I misunderstood, etc. Lets just say the larger model was only a little more than the Klein model you see at HD for about 90 dollars. And the 4 panel was significantly less. VERY tempted.


The large model packs way more in than I needed to carry on a normal call where I had other things in the van.

I started with the full size when I worked on satellite stations and all my regular tools were in the pack for transport to remote locations.

The smaller model holds all the tools and a meter I need for start up and commissioning of new control systems including a laptop. 

The only other tools I'd need were specialty meters to calibrate sensors (digital psychrometer, pressure transducers, digital manometers, etc).


----------



## Satch

Mech, definitely leaning toward the 4 panel model. I rarely carry a full set of wrenches and sockets unless I am installing switchgear or similar. Small motor removal seems to work best with the thinnest ratcheting wrenches you find. So yeah, the larger model is probably overdoing it for me. Again, thanks for the heads up on ToolPak.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Mech, definitely leaning toward the 4 panel model. I rarely carry a full set of wrenches and sockets unless I am installing switchgear or similar. Small motor removal seems to work best with the thinnest ratcheting wrenches you find. So yeah, the larger model is probably overdoing it for me. Again, thanks for the heads up on ToolPak.


Welcome anytime!


----------



## Ground.screwed

4th year apprentice. Clc backpack


----------



## Satch

Nice rig, Ground. How does that CLC seem to be holding up? I am deciding between a Veto or a Toolpak for my personal tools. Overkill for something that does not get used like a work tool set but once you get used to having good tools and storage solutions it is hard to use lesser items.


----------



## Ground.screwed

Satch said:


> Nice rig, Ground. How does that CLC seem to be holding up? I am deciding between a Veto or a Toolpak for my personal tools. Overkill for something that does not get used like a work tool set but once you get used to having good tools and storage solutions it is hard to use lesser items.


When I first started in the trade a few years back I had the same backpack and it held up for a year (wasn't broken just decided I wanted to try a "better brand")so I tried the Klein backpack didn't like it then the Milwaukee backpack also didn't like it. So I went back to the clc and for half the price of the name brands this backpack beats them by far and then some. I can fit everything and then some. Have had this bag for 6-8 months and still looks great. Highly recommend.


----------



## Ground.screwed

Satch said:


> Nice rig, Ground. How does that CLC seem to be holding up? I am deciding between a Veto or a Toolpak for my personal tools. Overkill for something that does not get used like a work tool set but once you get used to having good tools and storage solutions it is hard to use lesser items.


I should add that my brother has the same clc backpack and has had it for over a year without any issues with the zipper or most of your issues that come with backpacks. I would love to get the veto some day! Your absolutely right I love being able to open up my bag and know where everything is not searching around dumping it out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ground.screwed said:


> I should add that my brother has the same clc backpack and has had it for over a year without any issues with the zipper or most of your issues that come with backpacks. I would love to get the veto some day! Your absolutely right I love being able to open up my bag and know where everything is not searching around dumping it out


If you didn't care for the Milwaukee I doubt you'd love the Veto.

It's heavy and awkward without any tools in it.


----------



## Satch

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you didn't care for the Milwaukee I* doubt you'd love the Veto.* It's heavy and awkward without any tools in it.


This. 

I like my MCT a lot. However, no brand is perfect and while I have always thought Veto hit the nail correctly in concept, sometimes their execution misses it. And the backpacks are not for me. Not at what they charge. Grand construction and all that but agree with Mech. They are very heavy and I was not impressed with pocket layout. The Klein is designed for electricians, process control techs, and even IT techs. The CLC looks much the same. The Veto is something else to me and I am not sure what that 'is' is. 

Veto pack fans, don't take that as bashing. Buy what you like and like what you buy. Horses for courses and all that. I just like others better.

Edit to above post. When I said deciding between a Toolpak and a Veto I was referencing a Veto closed top bag and not their backpacks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> This.
> 
> I like my MCT a lot. However, no brand is perfect and while I have always thought Veto hit the nail correctly in concept, sometimes their execution misses it. And the backpacks are not for me. Not at what they charge. Grand construction and all that but agree with Mech. They are very heavy and I was not impressed with pocket layout. The Klein is designed for electricians, process control techs, and even IT techs. The CLC looks much the same. The Veto is something else to me and I am not sure what that 'is' is.
> 
> Veto pack fans, don't take that as bashing. Buy what you like and like what you buy. Horses for courses and all that. I just like others better.
> 
> Edit to above post. When I said deciding between a Toolpak and a Veto I was referencing a Veto closed top bag and not their backpacks.




I'm a Veto fan and have been for years. Their bags hold up very well and I'm happy with the 5 I use constantly.

They should have done a much better design on the backpacks. Not sure how they dropped the ball here.

Maybe they should have asked for some input from the guys that use them before they just put them out to rake in more dollars based on their name.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe they should have asked for some input from the guys that use them before they just put them out to rake in more dollars based on their name.


I think you're onto something there, I think at this point they're just riding on the success of their earlier products. The backpack is really just like their other bags with a pair of straps sewn on. 

I had a chance to buy a Veto Tech Pak cheap and passed on it once I got my hands on it. The back-to-back design they have for the regular bags isn't going to work for a backpack, IMO. I need a backpack with three layers: 

- A stiff padded pocket for the laptop closest to your back, and enough room to put some paperwork, folders etc. in there

- A middle layer for tools, a meter, a drill, a box of small parts, etc. 

- A couple secure outer pockets for a few quick access items - phone, glasses, pens etc., and the flap like the CLC has for bulky stuff (coil of wire, extension cord, cables, etc.) 

I'd pay the Veto price for a well made bag like that, waterproof bottom, bomb proof zippers and seams, but without all three of those things it just doesn't really cut it.


----------



## Satch

Splatz, indeed. At this point in the game, Veto should be offering semi-custom versions of their bags, tailored to various trades. At least that's how I see it. 

Don't you love telling people how to run their businesses?;-)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I think you're onto something there, I think at this point they're just riding on the success of their earlier products. The backpack is really just like their other bags with a pair of straps sewn on.
> 
> I had a chance to buy a Veto Tech Pak cheap and passed on it once I got my hands on it. The back-to-back design they have for the regular bags isn't going to work for a backpack, IMO. I need a backpack with three layers:
> 
> - A stiff padded pocket for the laptop closest to your back, and enough room to put some paperwork, folders etc. in there
> 
> - A middle layer for tools, a meter, a drill, a box of small parts, etc.
> 
> - A couple secure outer pockets for a few quick access items - phone, glasses, pens etc., and the flap like the CLC has for bulky stuff (coil of wire, extension cord, cables, etc.)
> 
> I'd pay the Veto price for a well made bag like that, waterproof bottom, bomb proof zippers and seams, but without all three of those things it just doesn't really cut it.


Not much thought went into the backpack. It's a sad joke to me.

I have two of the Toolpak back packs and they have a great layout but could use a little padding for the laptop pocket. 

I've carried a laptop in the large inside pocket of the 4 panel model successfully without issue. There are two outside zip pockets that I used for electronic keys and various PC cords, impact, small parts box, etc. 

I was involved with Veto for a short time and they sent me the prototype for the MB and TP4, the MB was pre-release when I had it but they had already released the TP4 before they sent me one to evaluate.

I wasn't a fan of the pockets inside front pocket on the TP4 but it was too late to change it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> Splatz, indeed. At this point in the game, Veto should be offering semi-custom versions of their bags, tailored to various trades. At least that's how I see it.
> 
> Don't you love telling people how to run their businesses?;-)


Well the Veto inventor was a carpenter.....

I wouldn't say it's telling him how to run his business as much as it would increase his sales.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Satch said:


> Splatz, indeed. At this point in the game, Veto should be offering semi-custom versions of their bags, tailored to various trades. At least that's how I see it.


They are. Don't you worry. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> They are. Don't you worry. :thumbsup:


Not really!

Yes they will sew your name on the top of a few of the newest bags but that is about it.

"This is Jim B again..sorry to bother you.. I want to clarify the email related to the logo offer. It is not a patch that we send out , rather we are offering the opportunity to have your company logo (or possibly your name) on a new bag that you purchase from us. The only bags that can be logoed are the Tech LC, Tech XL, Tech Pac, LT, XLT, MB and MB2. None of the other bags (MC, LC, XL, XXL-F, open top bags) can be logoed because they don’t have outside pockets that have flaps easy to logo."


----------



## mdnitedrftr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not really!


I know they're working on an Electrician's pouch, among a few other projects.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> I know they're working on an Electrician's pouch, among a few other projects.


I'd like to see them make a few bags with pockets sized for electrical tools as many others would I'm sure.


----------



## Satch

mdnitedrftr said:


> I know they're working on an Electrician's pouch, among a few other projects.


That would indeed be great news.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> They are. Don't you worry. :thumbsup:


From today's email from Veto's President:

"What we are not Planning to do is to make custom bags for guys that want each pocket to fit the tools that they carry. That just is not a viable business model. That being said, we appreciate your feedback and are more than happy to hear you out as we design new products, including smaller pouches,
That can appeal to more electricians."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I will be talking to Roger Brouard, Veto’s founder and product designer this coming week to discuss what electricians would like to see in their bags.

I have already talked to their president about making the internal pockets more geared towards electrical tools instead of generic sizes, that precipitated getting Roger's ear this coming week.

Please let me know any features you'd like to see in their bags and I will pass that info on.

Thanks


----------



## tjb

A real electrical tape chain, the old fashioned kind with a metal bar at the bottom, not a carabiner or clip, so you can take a roll off one-handed. 

Compact upright storage for individual drivers (nut drivers, Phillips, Robertson, reamer, etc). Where the actual handle fits in, not just the shaft. Lots of slots don’t fit say the bigger Klein style rubber handle, especially one as big as a reamer. But not so deep that the whole thing slides in and disappears!

Fewer big dumb open compartments. I took a belt pouch with a lot of upright storage, cut off the belt loop, and shoved it in a big dumb open compartment so that I can slide in a bunch of drivers individually. 

A for real meter pocket, for a regular sized meter. Not something I have to jam my meter in super tight.


----------



## Satch

tjb;4398033[B said:


> ]A real electrical tape chain, the old fashioned kind with a metal bar at the bottom, not a carabiner or clip, so you can take a roll off one-handed. [/B]
> *
> Compact upright storage for individual drivers (nut drivers, Phillips, Robertson, reamer, etc). Where the actual handle fits in, not just the shaft. Lots of slots don’t fit say the bigger Klein style rubber handle, especially one as big as a reamer. But not so deep that the whole thing slides in and disappears!*
> 
> *Fewer big dumb open compartments*. I took a belt pouch with a lot of upright storage, cut off the belt loop, and shoved it in a big dumb open compartment so that I can slide in a bunch of drivers individually.
> 
> A for real meter pocket, for a regular sized meter. Not something I have to jam my meter in super tight.


Agree with all your points and they are about similar to my comments over on Mech's Veto thread. The tape chain is an already missed item from when I switched over from a Klein 5567 pouch. You are exactly correct about this. I cannot tell you how many times I have dumped every roll of tape I had on the Veto. Great bag, don't get me wrong. Just not exactly what a sparky wants or needs at times. 

And for the life of me I cannot understand guys cramming get three, four or maybe more tools in one pocket. Maybe for a god cursed plumber but not us. I cannot stand to have my pliers grips chewed up from banging against other tools. And it is why I suggested a mirror image of the pockets on both sides. One side could hold a nice assortment of insulated and precision tools and there is no way I am letting them knock around against other tools. Just OCD I guess but I keep stuff nice and the clients notice.


----------



## StormCrow

I know my Tech-LC bag came with the correct tape chain that you can do one handed, but my MCT did not. So, they have them. They should just put them on all their bags. Like TJB said, you can do it one handed.


----------



## Satch

Storm, yes the MCT is 2hat I carry. It is not unusable but the old school metal chain/crossbar is the stuff. I was unaware they had the proper style.


----------



## splatz

We should really discuss the correct number of links on the tape chain, and optimal length of the cross piece. Don't make the engineers at Veto guess at what you want.


----------



## TGGT

Loving Hack's tool tote.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett529

Those totes are sweet, with the handle and all. I have a similar setup for van organization, but they have no handle. Really nice for bringing into jobs for material and garbage. They're 15x12, and depending on which way you orient them they either stack or nest.

For any Canadians interested, I get em from Princess Auto when they're on sale for $3.99. They call them ABS Tote.


----------



## NDC

TGGT said:


> Loving Hack's tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


How are you liking them new Klein pliers? I just saw them at Home Depot recently.


----------



## newcastle

NDC said:


> TGGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Hack's tool tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking them new Klein pliers? I just saw them at Home Depot recently.
Click to expand...

I just bought these like 2 weeks ago and love em as far as pretwisting of up to 5 wires and even hammering some odd staples here and there goes.they're replacing my linemans so far.just wonder how long they'll last me?not to fond of their lock though.


----------



## Jrags

NDC said:


> How are you liking them new Klein pliers? I just saw them at Home Depot recently.




I've got them and don't like them at all. For me and for a bunch of folks, the cable cutters don't cut NM romex at all--unlike the traditional "stamped" steel version that cuts them decently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

NDC said:


> How are you liking them new Klein pliers? I just saw them at Home Depot recently.


I was just thinking the other day that I actually really like them. They've become my all purpose pliers. The strippers are actually very good, some of the best I've used. I haven't used my linemans in months if that says anything.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

Jrags said:


> I've got them and don't like them at all. For me and for a bunch of folks, the cable cutters don't cut NM romex at all--unlike the traditional "stamped" steel version that cuts them decently.


If I bought them and they didn't cut NM they'd be going right back. Maybe you just got a bad pair? I can't imagine it unless they're just made a little loose. 

Sometimes one whack with a punch on the axle will peen it enough to tighten it up. (Sometimes two whacks will make it so stiff you can't use it...) Just don't mention you did that if you still have to return it.


----------



## Jrags

TGGT said:


> I was just thinking the other day that I actually really like them. They've become my all purpose pliers. The strippers are actually very good, some of the best I've used. I haven't used my linemans in months if that says anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




Here is a video of exactly the problem I talk about. The comments to the video also show folks with the same problem. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

Jrags said:


> Here is a video of exactly the problem I talk about. The comments to the video also show folks with the same problem.


When you said it doesn't cut NM at all, I thought you meant it doesn't cut NM at all. In the video it takes a bigger squeeze than the Milwaukee but it went through the 14/2 and 12/2 pretty easy. The curved blades on the MW are going to have the advantage though, and they're probably sharper. 

The strippers - it's almost like he's in the wrong hole. Is it possible he's reading the stranded side rather than the solid? Usually when you have one that's tough to pull off it's just sized wrong, but if it just takes off the clear coating you're in the wrong hole.


----------



## TGGT

I don't have another pair of strippers that strip as cleanly and easily as these. I've cut ceiling grid wire with these and while the cutter is not as easy to use it's fine for most things. Again I think that there are very good all-purpose plier maybe not great at most things but decent enough to get by.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> When you said it doesn't cut NM at all, I thought you meant it doesn't cut NM at all. In the video it takes a bigger squeeze than the Milwaukee but it went through the 14/2 and 12/2 pretty easy. The curved blades on the MW are going to have the advantage though, and they're probably sharper.
> 
> The strippers - it's almost like he's in the wrong hole. Is it possible he's reading the stranded side rather than the solid? Usually when you have one that's tough to pull off it's just sized wrong, but if it just takes off the clear coating *you're in the wrong hole*.


Sometimes it's hard to avoid with the close proximity you just have to feel it out...:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I don't have another pair of strippers that strip as cleanly and easily as these. I've cut ceiling grid wire with these and while the cutter is not as easy to use it's fine for most things. Again I think that there are very good all-purpose plier maybe not great at most things but decent enough to get by.


To me they look like they would save you having to carry linemans while trimming out.


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> To me they look like they would save you having to carry linemans while trimming out.


They're awesome for trimming out. I use them as a hammer often too. I changed my mind, I would buy another pair if I lost these. Good enough that I reach for them and an 11in1 first when in doubt.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> They're awesome for trimming out. I use them as a hammer often too. I changed my mind, I would buy another pair if I lost these. Good enough that I reach for them and an 11in1 first when in doubt.


Yeah man, I'm all in favor of less tools in the pocket for any task.


----------



## zac

No offence guys, but what use are linesman for trimming out?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> No offence guys, but what use are linesman for trimming out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Twisting wires.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

What kind of wire nuts do you use? My ideals twist the wires for me. I always pull at the wires to make sure the connection is secure. 

If I had to twist every connection I made I would use wagos. They cost more but you make it up in labor. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> What kind of wire nuts do you use? My ideals twist the wires for me. I always pull at the wires to make sure the connection is secure.
> 
> If I had to twist every connection I made I would use wagos. They cost more but you make it up in labor.


You don't pre-twist? What a hack.


----------



## TGGT

zac said:


> What kind of wire nuts do you use? My ideals twist the wires for me. I always pull at the wires to make sure the connection is secure.
> 
> If I had to twist every connection I made I would use wagos. They cost more but you make it up in labor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There are times when I prefer to pretwist. Regardless it's nice having gripping pliers on my strippers. I can punch ko's with them too, and tighten lock rings.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39

HackWork said:


> You don't pre-twist? What a hack.


Oh Lordy, not another twist or not discussion! Kill me now.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> You don't pre-twist? What a hack.


You watch your mouth Mr!
I'm a pre maddona. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> You watch your mouth Mr!
> I'm a *pre maddona*.


Does that mean you were born before 1983 or did you just misspell 'primadonna'???


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Does that mean you were born before 1983 or did you just misspell 'primadonna'???


I blame spell check and now hold the 5th!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> I blame spell check and now hold the 5th!


You know taking the 5th always makes you look guilty?


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> You know taking the 5th always makes you look guilty?


 No comment. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

Underwiters’ Laboratories got paid a lot of money to test Ideal Wire Nuts and their ability to adequately twist wires together, well enough that Ideal can legally include the lack of needing to pre-twist as part of their proper installation instructions. It says so right on the box. And UL makes way more money than I do, and they’re way smarter than I am, and involved with mind-blowing levels in litigation and defense. So if they assert that Ideal Wire Nuts twist wires for you, I’m inclined to believe. 

THAT BEING SAID ... 

I pre-twist everything (occasionally I skip it if it’s just two wires, or stranded wire especially if I’m splicing them live). I know it’s not necessary, but I think it’s good practice and workmanlike. 

So THERE.


----------



## HackWork

UL also says you can backstab, but everyone cries when I do that.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Since I have my tools out...


----------



## Jrags

mdnitedrftr said:


> Since I have my tools out...




Love your setup. Minimalist. Not an overload of tools. I can't wait to slim down my bag. But I'm so scared. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Jrags said:


> Love your setup. Minimalist. Not an overload of tools. I can't wait to slim down my bag. But I'm so scared. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. There is a little bit of redundancy there still, but I've cut a lot of it out. Got sick of lugging my loaded Tech LC everywhere. This setup will cover me for 90% of my jobs.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

splatz said:


> When you said it doesn't cut NM at all, I thought you meant it doesn't cut NM at all. In the video it takes a bigger squeeze than the Milwaukee but it went through the 14/2 and 12/2 pretty easy. The curved blades on the MW are going to have the advantage though, and they're probably sharper.
> 
> The strippers - it's almost like he's in the wrong hole. Is it possible he's reading the stranded side rather than the solid? Usually when you have one that's tough to pull off it's just sized wrong, but if it just takes off the clear coating you're in the wrong hole.


That's my vid. I hate them. Good idea, poor execution IMO.


----------



## Jrags

mdnitedrftr said:


> That's my vid. I hate them. Good idea, poor execution IMO.




I'm wondering if Klein realized there was a problem with the early made models. I don't hear a lot of folks who made recent purchases complain. All the complaints seem to be from those who made purchases late last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Jrags said:


> I'm wondering if Klein realized there was a problem with the early made models. I don't hear a lot of folks who made recent purchases complain. All the complaints seem to be from those who made purchases late last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they didn't have their machining dialed in 100%? Very realistic possibility. 

I still think the cutters are too short. You can't cut anything cleanly, other than 14/2, 14/3, and 12/2 NM.


----------



## Satch

mdnitedrftr said:


> Jrags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your setup. Minimalist. Not an overload of tools. I can't wait to slim down my bag. But I'm so scared. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. There is a little bit of redundancy there still, but I've cut a lot of it out. Got sick of lugging my loaded Tech LC everywhere. This setup will cover me for 90% of my jobs.
Click to expand...

Count me a fan of this idea too. When I finally talked the boss into getting me a Veto, I went with the MCT. It is tall enough to hold my long drivers and at the same time small enough to make you not want to overload it. 

I keep it to the essential electrical maintenance tools and no more. It is still at the edge of almost too much for edc. It is manageable though and that is what matters. Finding a perfect tool bag is about as easy as finding the perfect human. It just doesn't exist.


----------



## Partaharakka

I just bought Klein tools bag and so far it has been perfect for me. Lots of moving around, climbing etc. But let's see how well and long the shoulder straps can handle the weight.


----------



## Pete E

Just a quick question, but I notice many folks on here carry aviation snips...Just wondering what you guys use them for?

(PS this is a great threat, its only a shame so many pics have been lost due to the Photobucket debacle)


----------



## NDC

Pete E said:


> Just a quick question, but I notice many folks on here carry aviation snips...Just wondering what you guys use them for?
> 
> (PS this is a great threat, its only a shame so many pics have been lost due to the Photobucket debacle)


I use mine to cut off the brackets on metal devices boxes, cut sheet metal when I have to, any hard plastics. I use a lot of 1/16 perforated angle iron to mount heaters and garage door openers and snips cut it like butter.


----------



## HackWork

I always carried a typical pair of snips. But I haven't used them since I bought the Klein BX shears. They cut thicker metal, excellent for KO's.


----------



## cabletie

Pete E said:


> Just a quick question, but I notice many folks on here carry aviation snips...Just wondering what you guys use them for?
> 
> (PS this is a great threat, its only a shame so many pics have been lost due to the Photobucket debacle)


Mostly to cut metal studs to make brackets, or to modify store bought box mounting brackets.


----------



## Pete E

Thanks Gents..I didn't realise you guys got to heavily involved in the fabrication side, but I suppose it part and parcel of doing commercial work.


----------



## Rora

Veto Tech MCT that I'm using for instrumentation maintenance. Weighs in around 20 lbs.









Veto Tech MCT front tool compartment









Rear compartment









Primary hand tools









In the bottom left, pocket tools I wear on me anytime I'm at work


----------



## V-Dough

how are the knipex wrench pliers?


----------



## TGGT

V-Dough said:


> how are the knipex wrench pliers?


I've used mine almost daily since buying them 5 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pete E said:


> Just a quick question, but I notice many folks on here carry aviation snips...Just wondering what you guys use them for?
> 
> (PS this is a great threat, its only a shame so many pics have been lost due to the Photobucket debacle)


I use them to cut sheetmetal studs/track/etc and also used them for bx before I had the Klein bx shears.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I always carried a typical pair of snips. But I haven't used them since I bought the Klein BX shears. They cut thicker metal, excellent for KO's.


YUP, best tool they brought out in years for typical metal cutting capability.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

V-Dough said:


> how are the knipex wrench pliers?


I love them for many tasks that you'd normally need a large wrench for.

Great investment.


----------



## Rora

V-Dough said:


> how are the knipex wrench pliers?


They work great. It's able to open and close slightly by adjusting your grip, so you can turn something, loosen grip and rotate back to your starting position to turn more without taking the pliers off the fitting.

Definitely preferable to adjustable crescent, but not a complete replacement for crescent wrenches and they have some trouble with tight dimensions. I use the little pocket one the most.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> They work great. It's able to open and close slightly by adjusting your grip, so you can turn something, loosen grip and rotate back to your starting position to turn more without taking the pliers off the fitting.
> 
> Definitely preferable to adjustable crescent, but not a complete replacement for crescent wrenches and they have some trouble with tight dimensions. I use the little pocket one the most.


For conduit fittings the lack of teeth on the jaws is great for not chewing up softer metals


----------



## Tortuga

After a shoulder injury, it was suggested that I stop carrying my Veto OT-XL. I got a CLC 526 for Christmas, I'm just now getting settled into it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tortuga said:


> After a shoulder injury, it was suggested that I stop carrying my Veto OT-XL. I got a CLC 526 for Christmas, I'm just now getting settled into it.


Good luck with the new bag, I used to carry an Ideal like that years ago and had great luck with it.


----------



## Tortuga

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tortuga said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a shoulder injury, it was suggested that I stop carrying my Veto OT-XL. I got a CLC 526 for Christmas, I'm just now getting settled into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new bag, I used to carry an Ideal like that years ago and had great luck with it.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it has definitely cut weight. My OT-XL weighs 12 pounds empty, the CLC only weighs 23 pounds FULL! The downside I've found is that it tips over in the van. That's easily remedied with a milk crate though.


----------



## Voltron

Partaharakka said:


> I just bought Klein tools bag and so far it has been perfect for me. Lots of moving around, climbing etc. But let's see how well and long the shoulder straps can handle the weight.


The straps will hold up, the zippers are the weak link.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tortuga said:


> Thanks, it has definitely cut weight. My OT-XL weighs 12 pounds empty, the CLC only weighs 23 pounds FULL! The downside I've found is that it tips over in the van. That's easily remedied with a milk crate though.


Exactly what I used to do.


----------



## eddy current

Went through some major changes in the last 2 years. From a commercial service guy to full time instructor. Used to carry 4 different veto bags for different types of jobs in the van. Now my tools are at home so for x-mas I got myself a big tool box to hold everything. Still keep the TP3 in my car for helping friends and family with little emergencies.


----------



## Jhellwig

Tortuga said:


> After a shoulder injury, it was suggested that I stop carrying my Veto OT-XL. I got a CLC 526 for Christmas, I'm just now getting settled into it.


Oil that thing. They will drink up about a quart of neatsfoot oil. Helps the pockets form to the tools.

I used one of these at my last job. Loved it more than my klein one. I have one I bought for my job now but just haven gotten around to filling it and finding space in the truck for it.


----------



## Tortuga

Jhellwig said:


> Oil that thing. They will drink up about a quart of neatsfoot oil. Helps the pockets form to the tools.
> 
> I used one of these at my last job. Loved it more than my klein one. I have one I bought for my job now but just haven gotten around to filling it and finding space in the truck for it.


I'll try that. The screwdriver loops need to loosen up a lot on the inside pockets.


----------



## splatz

Jhellwig said:


> Oil that thing. They will drink up about a quart of neatsfoot oil. Helps the pockets form to the tools.


Do you have any trouble with mold on things you treat with neatsfoot oil? 

The stuff really works well making leather more flexible but I've had a few things mold up on me, I don't know if there's something you can put in the oil to prevent that or I got a bad batch or what. 

I have been putting Ballistol on boots and other leather goods one time when it's new, it seems to work well. 

https://ballistol.com/


----------



## JRas

Jrags said:


> I've got them and don't like them at all. For me and for a bunch of folks, the cable cutters don't cut NM romex at all--unlike the traditional "stamped" steel version that cuts them decently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dam, I had been eyeballing them too.


----------



## Pete E

Jrags said:


> Love your setup. Minimalist. Not an overload of tools. I can't wait to slim down my bag. But I'm so scared. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice set up and I like the tote...Do you mind saying which brand/model it is and the approx. size ie W x L??? 

Many thanks,

Peter


----------



## Pete E

Just enlarged the image and I can see its a Veto Pro Pack...

Have only ever heard good things about Veto, but they are insanely expensive over here in the UK!


----------



## Satch

Rora said:


> Veto Tech MCT that I'm using for instrumentation maintenance. Weighs in around 20 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veto Tech MCT front tool compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear compartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary hand tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> In the bottom left, pocket tools I wear on me anytime I'm at work


Gotta love those Knipex dual component grips. I have a few and find them the most comfortable multi-material grips I have tried. Great compromise between comfort and dura ility. I also carry the MCT for electricsl service and maintenance work. Perfect size formdaily carry. Any bigger and it would be too big and heavy. I do wish some of the pockets were narrower though. It would be nice to keep some tools isolated from knocking about into each other.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pete E said:


> Just enlarged the image and I can see its a Veto Pro Pack...
> 
> Have only ever heard good things about Veto, but they are insanely expensive over here in the UK!


Veto is high priced but when you figure the years you will get out of them they are very reasonable.


----------



## Pete E

MechanicalDVR said:


> Veto is high priced but when you figure the years you will get out of them they are very reasonable.


Over here, I would say you can add at least $50 on what you guys pay...

I don't doubt the quality though...I've been looking at some of the bags over here by a company called Stanley Fatmax...They are marketed in the same sort of way as your Husky or DeWalt I would guess.

They certainly look the part and seem popular on construction sites ect, but when you compare the design to the Veto you can see that its style over substance. For instance, looking at the handle on the Veto in the previous picture, you can see the webbing extending down the bag effectively spreading the load and increasing the strength...On some of the Fatmax Ive looked at the handles are barely attached to the bad by the bare minimum, more like a kids day bag than a tool bag...

Don't get me wrong, they are a fraction of the price of a Veto and work to a degree, but I doubt many last 5 years without needing to be replaced...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pete E said:


> Over here, I would say you can add at least $50 on what you guys pay...
> 
> I don't doubt the quality though...I've been looking at some of the bags over here by a company called Stanley Fatmax...They are marketed in the same sort of way as your Husky or DeWalt I would guess.
> 
> They certainly look the part and seem popular on construction sites ect, but when you compare the design to the Veto you can see that its style over substance. For instance, looking at the handle on the Veto in the previous picture, you can see the webbing extending down the bag effectively spreading the load and increasing the strength...On some of the Fatmax Ive looked at the handles are barely attached to the bad by the bare minimum, more like a kids day bag than a tool bag...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are a fraction of the price of a Veto and work to a degree, but I doubt many last 5 years without needing to be replaced...



I'm familiar with Stanley FatMax as we have them here as well.

I've tried way more pouches, bags, and boxes than one would ever think always looking for the perfect way to carry my tools.

Veto is the best one I have come across so far and all of mine have close to ten years on them and none look worn at all.


----------



## Partaharakka

After few months of use the Klein tools Tradesman Pro Backpack, not much to complain. It has been a great backpack although i would hope the front pockets were a bit larger to hold all the small things i have to carry around, connectors etc. here's a few pic


----------



## Partaharakka




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Partaharakka said:


>


No pics showing!



https://imgur.com/a/SCC8q


----------



## TGGT

$72 and change on Amazon. XtremepowerUS tool backpack. Seemed like a decent deal for the price. Couldn't find a US made tool backpack.

Trying to free up my hands and make service calls a little easier. Sometimes I have to walk long distances and my rolling bag just feels obnoxious walking into malls or storefronts. I'll keep the rolling husky for longer term jobs or if I need additional tools. I could fit a small drill in the back but no more. I'll probably lighten it some more as I use it.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

Looks decent. Does it sit upright by itself?

I wear a Klein tape holder on my belt (they seem to last forever even when abused), and I can hang my drill or impact on it when transporting my tools in/out (tape measure will be in its place on my tool bag during this).


----------



## TGGT

tjb said:


> Looks decent. Does it sit upright by itself?
> 
> I wear a Klein tape holder on my belt (they seem to last forever even when abused), and I can hang my drill or impact on it when transporting my tools in/out (tape measure will be in its place on my tool bag during this).


Yeah it stands up fine right now. Only thing that "surprised" me is that the bottom is not made of a hard plastic. It's like a really thick molded foam pad covered in polyester. I couldn't make that out in the photo. I could probably plasti-dip it if I really cared to make it last longer.

It was about $30 cheaper than the Klein I bought then returned to Home Depot. There's actually some klein backpack knock offs on amazon too called "rugged tool". I almost went with one of those but they were just a tad more expensive. This just seemed like a better value overall.

I just can't bring myself to pay $300 dollars for an imported Veto as nice as they may be. I had their XXL back in the day and sold it. Maybe if I could find a good deal on Ebay I'd consider it.


----------



## splatz

TGGT said:


> I could probably plasti-dip it if I really cared to make it last longer.


You can empty a tube of silicone caulk into t coffee can and kind of paint it on, I have had good luck with that hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Yeah it stands up fine right now. Only thing that "surprised" me is that the bottom is not made of a hard plastic. It's like a really thick molded foam pad covered in polyester. I couldn't make that out in the photo. I could probably plasti-dip it if I really cared to make it last longer.
> 
> It was about $30 cheaper than the Klein I bought then returned to Home Depot. There's actually some klein backpack knock offs on amazon too called "rugged tool". I almost went with one of those but they were just a tad more expensive. This just seemed like a better value overall.
> 
> I just can't bring myself to pay $300 dollars for an imported Veto as nice as they may be. I had their XXL back in the day and sold it. Maybe if I could find a good deal on Ebay I'd consider it.


I think Veto backpacks are too heavy empty.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> $72 and change on Amazon. XtremepowerUS tool backpack. Seemed like a decent deal for the price. *Couldn't find a US made tool backpack.*
> 
> Trying to free up my hands and make service calls a little easier. Sometimes I have to walk long distances and my rolling bag just feels obnoxious walking into malls or storefronts. I'll keep the rolling husky for longer term jobs or if I need additional tools. I could fit a small drill in the back but no more. I'll probably lighten it some more as I use it.


Have you ever looked into Toolpak backpacks?

When I worked for a government contractor that is what they gave us for tool bags.

I still have mine from 1982 and other than one broken zipper pull it's in great shape.

They even make custom packs.

They are out in Washington state and make their stuff here.


----------



## Pete E

Originally Posted by *Pete E*  
_Just a quick question, but I notice many folks on here carry aviation snips...Just wondering what you guys use them for?_



cabletie said:


> Mostly to cut metal studs to make brackets, or to modify store bought box mounting brackets.


I've never found a need for aviation snips nor seen them used much over here, hence my original question.

About a month after asking the question, I was doing a job involving cutting the plasterboard (sheetrock?) stud walls in the house, only to find it was all held up with metal studding rather than the usual timbre... 

So I am now the proud owner of a pair of nice shiny used once only aviation snips!


----------



## Rora

Finished putting this together a few weeks ago--tool harness for I&C maintenance.


----------



## 460 Delta

Here is my AWP, it has held up well with being pulled up on top of silos with a rope and generally banged around. I especially like the compartment shown with the zipper that I keep my wiggy in and a cheapie meter in. The d ring with my lock in it is a reminder to loto.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Here is my AWP, it has held up well with being pulled up on top of silos with a rope and generally banged around. I especially like the compartment shown with the zipper that I keep my wiggy in and a cheapie meter in. The d ring with my lock in it is a reminder to loto.


Only thing I had issue with when using that style bag is how easy they dump over in the truck/van.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Only thing I had issue with when using that style bag is how easy they dump over in the truck/van.


That has to do with your driving. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> That has to do with your driving.


In a way, but in the NYC metro area it's more defensive driving to avoid the morons that do stupid chit right in front of you. 

I can honestly say that other than a dumbass that physically ran into my passenger side mirror against the signal light for his crosswalk and took a cartoon like flying spill I have never had a vehicle I was driving damaged while I was at the wheel.

I did have one truck side swiped on 34th street and 2nd ave but it was parked in a proper loading zone at the time.


----------



## 460 Delta

MechanicalDVR said:


> Only thing I had issue with when using that style bag is how easy they dump over in the truck/van.


With the way all the tools go in head first, it's really bottom heavy and pretty stable. My work truck is a driver only affair and it sits snugly in the passenger seat with nary a twitch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> With the way all the tools go in head first, it's really bottom heavy and pretty stable. My work truck is a driver only affair and it sits snugly in the passenger seat with nary a twitch.


I kept mine in a milk crate in the back of the van to stop it from falling over.


----------



## Satch

The tote type carriers are okay for some uses but aside from the tipping issue which a couple of our guys had, the other factor is weight. Seems like you overload these even when you don't want to. One other curious factor was they seem to draw the sticky finger types. It is like to them you are setting it out there as a help yourself bin. Makes no sense but I have noticed this more than once. Maybe it is because there are so many tool handles sticking up in the open? Anyone else see this happen? BTW, I have zero tolerance for these 'tool liberators'. They always seem to be lurking around where they are not wanted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> The tote type carriers are okay for some uses but aside from the tipping issue which a couple of our guys had, the other factor is weight. Seems like you overload these even when you don't want to. One other curious factor was they seem to draw the sticky finger types. It is like to them you are setting it out there as a help yourself bin. Makes no sense but I have noticed this more than once. Maybe it is because there are so many tool handles sticking up in the open? Anyone else see this happen? BTW, *I have zero tolerance for these 'tool liberators'. * They always seem to be lurking around where they are not wanted.


Accidents can happen easily on a larger job....just saying!


----------



## 460 Delta

Satch said:


> The tote type carriers are okay for some uses but aside from the tipping issue which a couple of our guys had, the other factor is weight. Seems like you overload these even when you don't want to. One other curious factor was they seem to draw the sticky finger types. It is like to them you are setting it out there as a help yourself bin. Makes no sense but I have noticed this more than once. Maybe it is because there are so many tool handles sticking up in the open? Anyone else see this happen? BTW, I have zero tolerance for these 'tool liberators'. They always seem to be lurking around where they are not wanted.


I must really be blessed, because I have left a tool behind at a plant and it always makes it back to me. I work with a great group of guys and they are good to help, even if they get in the way doing it.


----------



## Satch

MechanicalDVR said:


> Accidents can happen easily on a larger job....just saying!





460 Delta said:


> I must really be blessed, because I have left a tool behind at a plant and it always makes it back to me. I work with a great group of guys and they are good to help, even if they get in the way doing it.


I was probably being a little harsh but over the years we had a couple of guys who simply couldn't keep their hands out of stuff. Much of our tool kit was employer supplied(huge mro for a university, 250+ employees in maintenance alone to include grounds) and some of these guys seemed to think it was a fringe benefit to liberate tools from their bondage. It wasn't rampant but they didn't care if it was you who had to go begging the boss for replacements. Most of it came down to them losing stuff and instead of going through the process they would snag someone elses to avoid having to deal with it. 

I often wondered over the years what some of these guys would have had happen to them if they were working construction when I was a young guy back in the early 80s? Never mind. I know what would have happened and it would have been painful. It was still the wild west in construction in those days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Satch said:


> I was probably being a little harsh but over the years we had a couple of guys who simply couldn't keep their hands out of stuff. Much of our tool kit was employer supplied(huge mro for a university, 250+ employees in maintenance alone to include grounds) and some of these guys seemed to think it was a fringe benefit to liberate tools from their bondage. It wasn't rampant but they didn't care if it was you who had to go begging the boss for replacements. Most of it came down to them losing stuff and instead of going through the process they would snag someone elses to avoid having to deal with it.
> 
> I often wondered over the years what some of these guys would have had happen to them if they were working construction when I was a young guy back in the early 80s? Never mind. I know what would have happened and it would have been painful. It was still the wild west in construction in those days.


As long as they have health insurance and short term disability it's all golden.


----------



## Rora

Gotta etch all your tools with your name... that way, if they have even a shred of forethought, they'll realize stealing your stuff means people asking them why they have stuff that has your name on it. At the very least, they should realize it will make it harder to resell.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> Gotta etch all your tools with your name... that way, if they have even a shred of forethought, they'll realize stealing your stuff means people asking them why they have stuff that has your name on it. At the very least, they should realize it will make it harder to resell.


Some times they maybe harder to sell, if guys wouldn't buy them there would be no market.

I know one guy that actually bought the tools from his own truck back....


----------



## jordandunlop

I haven’t been on here in a long time. I think I will post photos of my tool bags/tool belt setups, show you guys what I’m working with.


----------



## jordandunlop

Here is my current service call/troubleshoot bag. I just threw this together the other day. Was inspired by Mac to have multiple tool set ups for different tasks. I might take photos of the contents later. I have more to come as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> Here is my current service call/troubleshoot bag. I just threw this together the other day. Was inspired by Mac to have multiple tool set ups for different tasks. I might take photos of the contents later. I have more to come as well.



Decent looking set-up.


----------



## mofos be cray

jordandunlop said:


> Here is my current service call/troubleshoot bag. I just threw this together the other day. Was inspired by Mac to have multiple tool set ups for different tasks. I might take photos of the contents later. I have more to come as well.


How many screwdrivers, and of what type, do you need to troubleshoot? 
Methinks you could save some space


----------



## jordandunlop

MechanicalDVR said:


> Decent looking set-up.


Thanks Mac!! I want to switch the bag out for a Klein Tools tote, and change a few of the pliers like the cable cutters and crimpers to journeyman series. Need to get a fluke T5-1000 meter in there to at some point. When I get a chance I will post my install/rough in bag I have along with my toolbelt.


----------



## jordandunlop

HTML:







mofos be cray said:


> How many screwdrivers, and of what type, do you need to troubleshoot?
> Methinks you could save some space


I probably don’t need that many lol but I threw this together quickly. I have always carried more than I needed in my career sure it may be overkill but I like taking less trips to the truck.


----------



## zac

You carry 3 crescent wrenches?
I'm don't want to criticize just curious. Thanks for the picture you're ready to go! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jordandunlop

zac said:


> You carry 3 crescent wrenches?
> I'm don't want to criticize just curious. Thanks for the picture you're ready to go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


There’s only 2 in the bag, 8” and a 10” again maybe a bit much but I just recently threw this bag together and haven’t really used it to much in the field maybe I will end up loosing some of the contents. Thank you tho👍🏻


----------



## zac

jordandunlop said:


> There’s only 2 in the bag, 8” and a 10” again maybe a bit much but I just recently threw this bag together and haven’t really used it to much in the field maybe I will end up loosing some of the contents. Thank you tho


My bad. The channies are in the back. 
I have 3 strippers in my bags and probably a variety of tools some would call redundant. I just prefer to have the right tool.

I know a guy who just works with pliers, 10 in 1 and duct tape.... even on a service upgrade! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jordandunlop

zac said:


> My bad. The channies are in the back.
> I have 3 strippers in my bags and probably a variety of tools some would call redundant. I just prefer to have the right tool.
> 
> I know a guy who just works with pliers, 10 in 1 and duct tape.... even on a service upgrade!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I can’t work that way, I rather have a thousand screwdrivers and pliers but if they do a certain job or task that’s the purpose I have them. I’m not a fan of multi screwdrivers or carrying 3 tools. But that’s just me.


----------



## paulengr

Depends on the tool. The Klein 5 in 1 is great. All others even the Kleins are crap. But all I use is the two Phillips heads, the flat blade, and one of the nut drivers that fits a lot of common stuff. I could replace it with three better screwdrivers. The big use is I grab one tool to quickly get into almost any panel. The downside is it wears out a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> Thanks Mac!! I want to switch the bag out for a Klein Tools tote, and change a few of the pliers like the cable cutters and crimpers to journeyman series. Need to get a fluke T5-1000 meter in there to at some point. When I get a chance I will post my install/rough in bag I have along with my toolbelt.


You're welcome!

Good organization makes you faster and more productive.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Good organization makes you faster and more productive.


What's your excuse! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jordandunlop

Here is my setup for rough in of a house really for tying boxes in. I’m just doing layout or slinging wire, I carry less in my pouch. This isn’t my actual belt I use just one I had downstairs. My rig I use is equipped with suspenders.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

zac said:


> What's your excuse!


I was both when I was working fulltime.

Now I'm still both when on a job.


----------



## jordandunlop

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was both when I was working fulltime.
> 
> Now I'm still both when on a job.


Hey Mac did you ever take any photos of your work? I would see some if you did. Maybe you have posted some here on the forum I just haven’t seen it yet. Judging by how neat and organized you keep your tools I’m sure your work was the same👍🏻


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> Hey Mac did you ever take any photos of your work? I would see some if you did. Maybe you have posted some here on the forum I just haven’t seen it yet. Judging by how neat and organized you keep your tools I’m sure your work was the same👍🏻



I'd posted a few when I first joined but that was many years ago now.


----------



## jordandunlop

Here is my current construction/install tool bag setup


----------



## jordandunlop

Tool bag contents:


----------



## jordandunlop

Tool pouches:


----------



## jordandunlop

Cordless tools:


----------



## jordandunlop

Socket Set/Hole Saws/Drill Bits


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


> I kept mine in a milk crate in the back of the van to stop it from falling over.


LOL, I do the exact same thing. I have a milk crate that is bolted in the van that has my bag, my bit container, and some go to pipe wrenches, etc. The main reason for the crate was to keep it from tipping over and now its just the go to crate.


----------

